# Ragdollcatlady's Just a Little Patch of Weeds Farm journal



## ragdollcatlady

I am afraid the list of questions is just a little intimidating......

So I'll just start with a little bit about me. I am 30 with 5 years of experience...and I will be 30 again this year. I just add years of experience see. That way I get to be 30 for always. I happen to like this age because I am not as young and ignorant as I was 10 years ago. I am comfortable with who I am now and I have a wonderful life, so I think I'll just stay here.

I am married. We have been married for 17 years with 4 years of dating prior, so it all adds up to about 150 years. Hey, it's only as long as it feels right?

I have 4 wonderful (and sometimes not so wonderful) teenagers..... They are 17, 16,16 and 15 years old. Yep that was a double step there, I had twins right in the middle. That was the year both of my grandfathers died so the twins middle names are after them. I told everyone that I know both my gramps were up in heaven playing a really mean joke on me so I was getting revenge by naming the babies after them. I love my kids. I always wanted to grow up to be a mom and have 10 kids. I just happen to be 6 kids short at the moment. Anyone got any to spare? I think having them so close was awesome. It was like having a playgroup with me everywhere I went. They were so cute as babies....

I told my husband that he is the only, only child I am ever going to have...only children are a pain in the you know what! Spoiled!

In all reality, I absolutely love kids. Well I love babies. 5 year olds get a little annoying, 10-13 are pretty fun, then they get annoying again around 14 or 15....Anyhow, I would love to have more kids, any and all of them....We have discussed fostering, but neither of us can fathom giving kids back to a less than ideal home (even though we know we are not perfect parents). When we look around, we do find that we are much more family focused than most of the people around us. 

I am located in Central California where the seasons are summer , summer, summer, fog. 

I have just a little patch of weeds for a farm, because I grow weeds the best....everything else takes a lot of work and likes to die in the 112 degree heat we get out here. That is if the gophers don't eat them first. But they are organic weeds so that's OK. All my animals can eat them that way. 

I used to be a small animal veterinary technician about 10 years ago. Then I got to stay home with my kids. My favorite field of study was feline nutrition. I ended up using some of the knowledge and what not to apply to my kids when I saw the need and that led into an interest for human nutrition. I still enjoy nutrition so I tend to get pretty involved in what I feed my animals and why. 

I am a cat person. Ragdolls in particular. I had one that I bought to show, but she hated the show hall. Loved the hotels and time alone with me but got all angry about the noise and smells when we showed. She didn't win anything, but one of the ragdoll breeders told me to take her back east and she would be giving her boys a run for their money. I guess the judges out here tend to prefer the bicolors or cats with white because they are more flashy and catch your eye more. Halo was a blue colorpoint. I didn't have the money to do that so she just retired and I tried breeding her a few times for a show baby, but I didn't get what I was looking for. So they all retired and now I just have really froufrou house pets whose only job is to purr and look pretty and put up with me. And they tuck us in at night, keeping the covers down so no cold air gets in. Rainey sleeps on my hubby's head to keep him warm. Tantara sleeps on top of me but she is a micro cat so at 4 lbs that is nothing. Bianca is in your face if she even thinks you are going to open an eye to give her some attention....and if you weren't she'll wake you up. Because you were supposed to give her attention. That is your job. Harley kisses is a mutt cat that I rescued as a 9 or 10 day old baby....but that is another story for another day...She sleeps by our legs or feet. When you walk into the room, Harley expects you to stand near the edge of the bed so she can reach up to give you a "kiss" on the nose. 

So that is just a little bit about me and a few of the cats that share my life. 

I have to admit that even for a lifelong cat lover...goats are quickly becoming a favorite animal around here...... 

I love watching my sebastapol geese, I just got my first egg of the season by the way. I have 2 white, 2 lavender, one spash (I think), and 2 rescue geese. Crabby Abby is 17 and was given to us about 4 years ago. She has a lame foot. Lucy Goosey was given to us as a rescue also, because she had spraddle leg as a baby and had her legs tapped together to help. She walks kind of funny and is less steady on her feet than everyone else. 

My blue fawn calls should start laying soon. The parents are from Holderreads and the other 4 are babies I hatched from them and kept.

The Muscovy babies are old enough to sell. Ferdy hatched 9 babies and then proceeded to beat up her mate every time she saw him...Some might think she was upset about something....I tried to tell her that having 9 kids is not the reason lady parts go south in ducks....since they lay eggs and all.... but she didn't care, she kept beating him up. Alas, we had to eat him. I can't let the muscovy boys loose in the yard because they try and get fresh with my geese...they like big butts and they cannot lie.....!!!! But really, I can't stand them harassing my geese. They taste good though, so I just invite them to dinner.

It is time to decide which chickens to breed and hatch this year. Oh I just got my first egg of the year from my lavender colored Americana. Her eggs are a really dark pastel aqua  (if that makes any sense). 

I think I am done for the night, but I'll be back to talk about goats and chickens and all that. I hope anyone that stops in enjoys sharing a little bit of my life with me....welcome!


----------



## greenbean

Welcome to Journaling!  I can't wait to read your future posts.

I love ragdolls, I had one years ago and she was sooo sweet.  I would love to have another.  

I'd love to see pictures of your animals!


----------



## Southern by choice

loved that first part!  30 with the added years of experience! and married for 150 years!  
I agree... having kids close together is the best way to go! I use to say something similar... like everyday is a party! 
For 9-12 is the hard years, just hard to explain why... love the teens though! 
So glad you started a journal!


----------



## goodolboy

Yea, Iliked that part to. There is an auction we go to on Sat. night for entertianment, they have a sign that says "50, 18 years old, 32 years of experience".


----------



## Bridgemoof

I laughed and laughed at your journal Ragdoll! I can't wait to read more.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks for the encouragement. I am glad you enjoy it.

I don't usually enjoy writing and I am not very good at the whole grammar/punctuation thing, so forgive me in advance.

I do tend to be a little serious, always have been, so sometimes my humor is a little dry or something. But I think between being married to a boy so long and and having teen boys, both those things tend to warp you good...yeah I said warp...some days I think I am so twisted I shouldn't talk to myself...I would just embarrass me so I keep my mouth shut. Hey I just realized, maybe it is just boys in general that warp your sense of humor....My daughter can hold her own with any of them, but she chooses to not be so gross....I guess I should wish her luck or something...I may not be much actual help since I am clearly not able to with stand the overwhelming amount of manfumes or whatever makes your manners disappear and the weird thoughts to show up around boys.

I am up early even though I went to bed late because of this durn punctured eardrum on top of an ear infection. My ear started popping really loud so I got up to change the pressure. I'll take my Rx in a few hours. Dr said these things can take a month for the fluid to clear and to take it easy because there is nothing they can do for the actual hole. I have to say, this was truly one of the most painful things I have ever experienced...Even having to listen to some of the dinner conversations with the hubby and teen boys....well sometimes I threaten to stop cooking again if the conversation doesn't stay clean enough , then I go and blow it myself by giggling, having to confess that I am thinking about icicles on goat willies! Thanks alot BYH! I thought we were friends and here you go getting me in trouble with the family! Sheesh! 

Actually I can't really hear much right now, I feel like my head is in the fishbowl, under water so everything has been really peaceful for the last 2 days...dogs aren't as loud, even the roosters have toned it down since I'm sick...Isn't that thoughtful of them? Incidentally, I have been thinking about the fish a lot more the last 2 days, probably cause I feel like I'm underwater with them. Anyway, y'all might get a little kick out of Nemo. I found her floating upside down and was devastated! "Nemo! Oh NO! Hey guys, I think Nemo's dead...oh no she's just upside down..." so every day for about 5 days or so I checked on her totally expecting her to be dead...one day she is up and just as normal as a retarded little fish can be..." I think she farted. She's fine." was my official declaration over her that day....since then she has done it several times. I'm starting to suspect that she just wants extra attention! Leave it to me to end up with a retarded fish! Really! Now if the power flickers in the living room I blame it on her "Nemo farted". 

Most of my fish I've had for years, so I imagine she will be around for awhile, even though apparently I do everything wrong in my tank. I have 3 koi, one long tailed fantail (I  think that is what he is called), one comet and Nemo, my short tailed fancy goldfish. Sampson is my white fantail, I've had him about 7 years I think and the koi and comet I've had for about 5. Nemo has only been around for about 3 years so she is the baby. I was at Petsmart and asked a buddy of mine that worked there if i should do anything different. Once I told him what I had together he just kinda said "hmmm..." I laughed and asked if I was doing everything wrong. Well yeah but my fish are alive and well, not to mention living for years, so I guess I got something right! 

Hey... maybe that is Nemo's problem! Maybe the other fish flip her over, you know like cow tipping, and then she can't get back up!!!!I am so gonna have a talk with them! But I am still gonna blame Nemo for farting....who else has a farting fish? Haha that's just funny!

Ok I gotta go check on Nemo and wake them up, I call them all Fishy Fish when talking to all of them....like "Morning Fishy Fish or goodnight Fishy Fish" I stole it from Mucha Lucha the cartoon my kids used to watch. That fish lived in the toilet I think...I thought it was hilarious...


----------



## CocoNUT

I'm with you on the 30 + x# of years of experience. I like this age as well...although I still think I'm in my late 20's most of the time! When people ask how long we've been married, my husband responds with "going on 10 years...and it's been the BEST 3 months of my life!" 

I'm a cat person myself. LOVE them. All of ours are mutts (except our Mau...who was GIVEN to us)...but Ragdolls would be SOOOO awesome! I LOVE BIG and FLUFFY cats! (Only have one of those...and he is tortured!) Big and fluffy anything actually. 

Goats are fun. I love all my critters...but goats do have the most "personality" if I can call it that. They're like the PITA kid that you love BECAUSE s/he's a PITA! 

And if anyone wants MY EVIL ONE...she's coming on 9 years old next month...you can have her until she's like 17-18 maybe? Like Symphony said...we'll all just move around Southern and Bon...


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I thought I would share a few pics. 
Since I was talking about the geese a little...
 Most of the sebastapol crew...Crabby Abby is the white embden to the far Right, Lucy is the toulouse behind her






I totally forgot about my little Canadian children..  ...They were a gift from a friend





Gorgeous Dahling! I am just Gorgeous!





OK so technically not a goose...This is a dragon that thinks she is a call duck...Elliot....(Pete's Dragon movie)





I think this was Leah...or Willow..they look a lot alike


----------



## bonbean01

Hope your ear gets better soon...ouchie!!!! 

Too funny about fish farting 

Love the photos...thanks for sharing them


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Here is last years baby, Funkasaurus...I am pretty sure she is a girl since I saw Not-So-Gandhi (our not-so peaceful male) trying to put the moves on her the other day





And this is Willow and Leah in the back, Not-So-Gandhi on the left and Funkasaurus on the right.





Sorry about the ground, they were all hanging out in the mud.....They have the whole yard to roam, but of course since they are white and light colored, they insist on hanging out in the dirty part of the yard...  ...but they are still pretty...

Bon, thanks for the hugs... I needed a few today!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady

I LOVE them!!! They're soooo pretty!  I was just thinking about getting ducks again but man, your geese are awesome!

 This is how it is around here!!


> I have to admit that even for a lifelong cat lover...goats are quickly becoming a favorite animal around here......


----------



## Southern by choice

Your geese are pretty. I made a big mistake... last year I sold our breeding pair of Toulouse....  I still have my Brown Chinese but my Toulouse were beautiful, and she was an awesome sitter/brooder. Now my DD#2 wants to get another breeding pair. How do you like the Sebastapol?


----------



## CocoNUT

Those sebastopol are BEAUTIFUL . I'd love to get some...they're EXPENSIVE! (Southern...good return on investment?)
And you're photos are beautiful....I didn't see any weeds! 
I can't believe people "raise" Canada geese. Those things are rats around here! Tons of them...everywhere! I'm greatful they haven't discovered our next door pond...YET. It's just a matter of time. 
I've got three african greys...i think i have one male and two females.


----------



## Bridgemoof

I just LOVE those Sebastopol geese, too. They look like they are walking around with fancy gowns on.  I saw some at the county fair last year and have wanted them ever since. Do you think they would be happy living in a pond?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I love the Sebastapol! They are very mellow. Almost timid, but I suspect that is because I got 3 of them as adults. The 2 babies I hatched here, Elliot and Funkasaurus, don't really care to be caught, but like to be near you and once picked up, settle right into your arms to be loved on. Elliot especially will run her bill along my neck!  

I got into geese accidentally...a lady from church asked if we wanted Crabby Abby (not her name at the time)...I guess they took down their pasture fences since the sheep were gone, and this old girl was a leftover 4h project from 13 years ago. Without the fences, she was destroying their baby plants in the garden and pooping on the in-laws back porch. I asked if she was aggressive. I don't do aggressive animals. They said no, but she isn't tame. Plan B was to put her in a hole in the ground......So I said we could try it, worst case was, we would have to return to plan B. She was fine. She didn't bother anyone and kind of kept to herself. It was cute watching her enjoying herself, taking baths in the pools or water buckets. Then of course a friend heard that i had a lame goose and offered us Lucy. She was 1 1/2 and had been for sale for a christmas goose, but the guy didn't contact her in time so she was spared for the season. She had spraddle legs as a baby so she walks funky and can't spread her wings all the way.

The girls got on fine and goose eggs are a nice treat. One egg is really about the size of 4 or 5 chicken eggs. But being a huge fan of all things froufrou....I saw a pic of sebastapols and boy was I ever sold! I ordered some eggs from ebay and 4 out of 6 were developing under Abby, until my husband let his stupid dogs out of his sight and the went in the nest box and ate 3 of them!  I did get Elliot out of the last egg, but Abby and Lucy were fighting over her and stepping on her so I brought her in to raise with the call ducks...hence the whole confused little dragon, thinking she is a call duck.... 

A breeder in Northern California had the lavendars and Not-So-Gandhi for sale (out of Holderreads lines) so I snatched them up ...She thought the lavs could possibly be boys too but I got lucky on that one. They do all have the wing issues, so I will be looking for a smooth breasted male or 2 once I have some more money to spend on them...They cost a very , very  pretty penny! If only we didn't have so much mud for so much of the year....Even when we have beautiful green weeds in 3/4 of the yard, I still got pics of Elliot "swimming" in a mud puddle 

One of the best things about geese is that the very best food you can feed them is the green grass/weeds...yeah! That is free so most of the year they cost so little to feed. The other best thing is that since we got up to 5 or more, I haven't lost any chickens to hawks! They pay for their own keep and protect others as well. And are pretty eye candy!

Oh and the Canadians were a gift just a few months ago. I love the colors on them. I would love to have the Canadian colors on a Sebbie....but I don't think the Sebbs are really close to the Canadians, they kind of shoo them away most of the time.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bridge...They would be in heaven on a pond. They are so pretty swimming...I want a real pond for them someday. 

Actually I have a small, and I do mean small, black pond liner, maybe 2 feet by 3 feet if that, that I dug into the ground for the waterfowl. One day I look outside and totally panicked! I saw Sebbie legs sticking straight up in the air! I was sure he was stuck and ran out side.....he was fine, just doing some crazy goose underwater ballet...I am just such an uncultured oaf that I didn't see the beauty of that display...


----------



## CocoNUT

You'll see them for sale around here on CL. Bridge...Tim should've seen the adds! They are BEAUTIFUL and would LOVE LOVE LOVE your pond! What a view that would be! Then I could 'borrow' a couple of your babies....

That's pretty cool how you ended up with them. Geese are different from ducks. I've got both and they're intersting to watch. I get so mad at them when i fill up their water "pond" bucket...it's been frozen solid...so I have to drag water down the hill in buckets...3 gallons at a time. Then those stinkers JUMP IN and splash half of it out all over the frozen ground! 

I'm sure if I had a couple of those sebbies....and maybe a few tufted romans...I'd be a lot happier about it! You know...you could sell the eggs...and pay for that smooth-breasted male! I'm sure there are a few people who would LOVE some hatching eggs! 

I really need to get an incubator. DH was supposed to make me one for my bday last year...I think I know why he didn't....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I am hoping to sell eggs this year. I am going to put these first eggs in the incubator and see if they are fertile. I also have to separate out the old girls and the Canadians....That makes me sad, but that is what I was working on today. 

Here are a few cat pics for the cats I was talking about earlier...Now I remember why I can't find any pics of my Ragdolls...They hate their pics taken and refuse to sit still or look my way when I have the camera!

Kisses in the Raine






Moscato Bianca





Tantara





Harley Kisses


----------



## CocoNUT

They're all beautiful! (Or handsome...if that applies!) Harley Kisses looks like my Nubby Princess (manx). They're all so lovey looking! I'd post photos of my putties...but people would think I was a hoarder!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Today , I still feel like I "live in a pineapple under the sea....!!!" Oh wait ...no....that's spongebob!....Sorry! I still can't hear much...I do feel like I am under the sea though. Everything is muted and there is a white noise kind of ocean type sound in my ears. Except when I eat. Then it sounds like something is chewing on my brain, up close and personal. Weirdest thing I think I have ever felt/heard!.... and I feel so inferior. At the store a sales guy came up to me and I think he thought I was trying to act dumb because I had no idea what he was saying or why he was talking to me (until he walked away, then I figured it out) and I kept saying "what? I can't hear you???"  both he and  I were pretty confused! I guess I got used to being in my own mostly quiet little world over the last few days.

My Mom and dad were here on Sunday night....I love my Mama Mia!  And of course my dad too!  They were just stopping in for the night on their way to Hearst Castle to celebrate their anniversary, so it was a short visit. I don't get to see them often, so that was a treat. 

Since mom and dad were here, I didn't go to DH's friends house with him and the kids like we had planned, but I made her a "homemade" (her definition, since it was really from a box) German chocolate cake for her birthday and sent it with the family. To me homemade means you start with flour, or whole wheat, sugar, salt, etc......but she told me that was too much work, she just likes the boxed cakes! Works for me! Easy!

DH was super nice and helped my put in some posts and start on a short fence for the corner of the front yard. Technically he owed it to me but who's counting? Last summer DD and I rescued tons of plants from a friends house (she was moving and the people buying her house were going to bulldoze and concrete over all the flowers, so we dug out a truck and trailer full of plants and "rescued them") We planted them all lovingly outside the living room and they were all doing great. I came home one day and DH's stupid dog had dug out every last hollyhock and was laying in the giant ditch he had just dug out!!!   He also peed on and killed all my asparagus and the purple daisy!  Then he dug a big hole in the flowerbed in front of the porch and killed about 4 more plants!  I was so upset that all our hours of work were ruined and I asked DH to make it up to me by helping fence off the corner. So it is about half way done. It is a real junk pile country picket fence. (Not like some of my friends on here who can go to their leftover pile and find find nice new 2 by 4s and stuff like that....I just got junky wood in my junk pile) But it looks cute if i do say so myself! We did buy a couple 4 by 4 posts and a few 2 by 3 s for the main part, but the pickets are all reused from other things.


----------



## CocoNUT

That fence looks pretty good to me! Hopefully not all of your rescued plants died...darn dog! Gus has dug up all kinds of stuff I had planted in the back yard...and what she didn't dig up...the goats have destroyed! Oh well! 


If you're having muted hearing like that...you SERIOUSLY might wanna go to the Dr. I had that going on for quite some time last month...turned out I had a MAJOR ear infection. Surprised me cause I wasn't experiencing ANY pain at all! My Dr was like "this is the worst ear infection I've seen in a while..." I also had the flu too. But the ear muffled thing lasted almost 3 weeks - after antibiotics (two rounds)! I was shocked...but that muffled sound was really getting on my nerves! I'm happy to report I can hear again! So please, if you haven't already...get it checked out!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks Coconut for the concern about my hearing. I did go to the Dr the morning it turned into unbearable pain. I ended up having ear infections in both ears and a perforated eardrum in the right side. Before that I just had a week long sinus infection that seemed to be clearing up. I was feeling more energetic and all, then I woke up to a crazy amount of pain and went in the first appointment they had around 3 that afternoon. I actually didn't have any hearing loss before that that I noticed. Just a little stuffy. Unfortunately the antibiotic makes my stomach a little upset. I've taken it before but not for many years. I don't have to take the pain control very much at all right now, it is just a little uncomfortable for the most part. 

I enjoyed helping DH build the fence. He had to work early today and I work tonight so it will be a few days before we get back to it, but I think it is adorable. I like things to match and be straight and ....boy! That just doesn't work around here! My poor husband has spent years trying to help me build things....the thing is, he never used tools, power or otherwise, before I met him (in highschool  )so he has been learning as we go. My dad is a master carpenter that does fine finish as a specialty... I don't care for power tools because of the noise (can't stand the sound of the vacuum either) but I have a few smaller tools like a power saw and a plug in drill that I prefer to use. I don't care for the cordless because they are too heavy. I decided that if I made a fence that purposely didn't match and didn't try to get the height the same either, I would be much happier....and of course it will match our mismatched country life so much the better!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So I thought I would introduce you to a couple of the other animals around here.

This is Whiskey. She is pure Queensland, just not the best type. Around here a lot of people breed queens willynilly. Some are really nicely typed, some not. Alot of them are mixed, but they still work if you get a good one. She belonged to a roommate of our renters. She was just a puppy and would cry all night so the renters finally got permission to take her to the pound. I made the mistake of asking to see her. Mind you...I am not a dog person. Far from it. To me, dogs are so much more trouble than they are worth. I like dogs that belong to other people, are well trained and not my responsibility. My husband is a puppy fiend. Loves them as puppies, not so much as adults. 

20 years ago, he and I were looking for a puppy for me.....I wanted a chow. We stopped by a rescue fair and they had a really pretty, small, 3 or 4 month old red female queensland. He wanted her something fierce. They were just closing down and packing up. She was $200.00 but he didn't have that much on him so he asked if I stayed to fill out the paperwork, could he run to the nearest ATM...It would be about a half hour wait. The lady told him no. Knowing how active queens are, I never pursued that. 

When I saw Whiskey, My first thought was "she is trainable." I could handle this one. So I asked if I could take her home. If it didn't work, plan A was still available. I brought her home and had DS drop her in DH lap while he was playing video games on the couch. He didn't respond much. I was pretty disappointed. Over the next 3 days, it didn't seem like he was too interested in her other than naming her and petting her once in a while and I wasn't about to let her be "ruined" so I decided she would be my dog. I took her to puppy training class at petsmart. She graduated with flying colors even though she is afraid of strangers. She is really afraid of men. Especially men that are physically similar to the renter. She is a pretty good dog. DD took her to agility and she beat the dog/kid pair that had won the last few years. she does "Bang Bang" super dramatically sometimes, and she does "Shame Shame". 

One day she was doing something naughty and I yelled at her to come here! She flew to my feet and threw her paws over her nose in a shame shame! I just about died laughing and of course forgave her immediately!

This is a combination of Bang Bang/Shame Shame






This is peeking at me to see what I was doing with the scary camera thing.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Beaux Jangles is supposed to be DHs dog. 

DH and I had plans to run to the next town to do a little running around one day. Before we left, DH got a call saying that the auditor was at his workplace and he needed to go in just in case she needed anything. I still had to go to the same town anyway to pick up some stuff. I ended up stopping to see DH at his workplace because my van had busted a water pipe on the way there, so I was letting him know not to leave the town without me....or to help me get the van home when he was done. While I was letting him know, An old coworker saw us in the parking lot and stopped to say hi. I talked to the girlfriend and was petting her puppy. They had just picked up from a cousin. A cute little queensland mix. DH saw her and offered $50 bucks if they could get him one. They said, hey its from a cousin, he would probabaly give you one for free......Now you should know that  while DH loves puppies...he doesn't usually really ever try to get more, there are always free puppies and we have more than enough dogs at any given time anyway....He would certainly never pay if he could get one free.....So knowing this, I just sit back and watch. The friends look at me to see if I object...I do what I wish when it comes to animals so I mostly let DH do as he wishes, even though I am stumped. He insists that he is going to pay, but because of my car situation, they would need to give me a ride to pick up the pup. So take DH ATM card and off we go. On the long ride there I learn that the cousin is trying to sell the pups to raise for money for some of the daughters care. She has Downs and the meds are just about wiping them out even with insurance and help from grandma and grandpa. I think maybe they just needed $60 ( you only get 20s out of the ATM so that is what we paid) and DH was impressed by the spirit that he needed to pay that much. Any ways... I picked up the puppy and we fixed my car and I insisted that since he named my dog, Whiskey, I got to name his. 

About three weeks later, I had taught Beaux to fetch and was showing DH. I handed him some treats and said, throw it and give him this. Beaux picked up the toy, brought it to me and sat down. He looked at  DH several times when DH called him but refused to go. I asked DH how many times he had fed the puppy. He admitted that he hadn't... that would be why he wouldn't give DH the toys! I call Beaux a little "rat faced fink"! It sounds bad, but it is an affectionate term...I actually think pet rats are cute! Beauxs nose is pointy with beady little eyes.....

Here he is wearing a reindeer costume DD bought him to use as a jacket. He lives inside and sleeps on a couch....but who's counting?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Rinky Dinky is my little old man.

My son had been asking for a Pomeranian, but I don't want a yippy little dog. While I was waiting for some paperwork, I was walking around the pound looking at the dogs. In a crowded pen full of small hairy dogs, I saw a little dog at the back, quiet as could be just watching. "That is not a chow masquerading as a Pomeranian!" ...actually it was! My first dog was a chow (hubby had ended up getting me one) and he was an awesome dog. So I asked if I could go in and check out this little impersonator......needless to say DS got his dog. He was already an adult, I would guess around 6 years old or so. No spring chicken. But he got along with the other dogs so we were good. I think DS actually named him cutie or something, but I always referred to him as a rinky dinky little dog when calling everyone in. It took a long time for Dinky to trust us. He will now, after many years, bark at us and finally take food from our hands. He will come up and paw at our legs to ask for attention. He has pretty severe allergies and gets hot spots  pretty bad. He eats premium food to help with that. He loved it when I worked at Petsmart because I would take him in to get a bath and trim and my friend Deb would put bows on his ears.....He always came out prancing! He looks like a girl, but he doesn't care. He also did the 4H agility and dog training class and completed the course, but with a long time since his legs are so small, he just went at his own pace!

He doesn't like to look at the camera and I can't find my favorite pic of him in his PJs and christmas bows.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

This is Charlie. He and I don't get along. He used to be my dog til I broke him. My girlfriend and I used to walk for an hour or 2,  4 or so times a week and we took Charlie with. One day we were almost home and he threw himself on the ground refusing to walk. He "screamed" the whole way home and everytime he saw the leash after that he would scream and run back to the run. What the heck! Any other dog in the neighborhood would love me if I walked them....I had to get stuck with the only one that doesn't want to walk!  

Now, anytime I do anything nice for Charlie, he will pee on my stuff...... When he is bad, he gets all giddy and happy so we know he did something  . He runs away every chance he gets.....just to get my hopes up, then comes back, because the dogs that are still here might get something good..... If we let him in he will dump out the kitchen trash, take stuff off the counters and pee all over....He used to live mostly in the house!!!!!! I can't stand him! I don't want him to teach the other dogs too many bad things so I limit the time they hang out. This is really DHs dog ( Beaux is just supposed to be DHs dog but is really mine....just don't tell anyone!). He is the one that dug out all our rescued flowers and dug more holes in the flower bed.


----------



## CocoNUT

Sweet dogs...nice stories! 
if the anti-biotics bother your tummy like that...let your Dr know...there are enough kinds out there that they can find you one you don't "react" to. I used to have tummy problems with certain anti-biotics...when I told my Dr...she tried a few more and although we discovered I'm allergic to penecillin (another reason for the issues)...there are a couple of them I can take/tolerate well. It's made a WORLD of difference! 
I'm kinda glad my hubby got turned into a cat person! He grumbles about them...but HIS cats love him! (He's a sucker!) We love our Gus...but she won't fit on the bed...and doesn't like being in the house...so the cats work! (Although Snow White has this thing about 'biting'...not hard...she just tries to grab you when you pet her and she LIKES it! She's taking a while to come around. I'm able to pet our few semi-ferals (even when they were indoors)...but no one else. (I do the feeding like you though!)
Any more critters and their photos/stories? more! more!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So today, I got home from work and asked hubby to make coffee ( I asked for 5 or 6 cups cause I was pretty tired  ) but by the time he had coffee done, I was passed out asleep! Apparently he told me he was going to the store, but forgot that I can't hear anything so I never even woke up enough to respond....

I went out and raked up a little bit of the yard. I am trying to get the small sticks up so the poor geese don't trip. I saw Funkasaurus on one of the  nests that had 2 eggs in it! Yeah! 

I let the girl goats out to play while I was working and the crazy things were kicking up their heels and racing around like kids! Poor Janie didn't run, in fact she didn't even want to come out of the pen today. I think her hips are loosening a bit by the way she was walking. The craziest one was Georgia! Racing every where! I love when older animals enjoy them selves! I think she is only around 5 but she is so calm and sedate sometimes. She doesn't take a lot of garbage from the other does, but she also doesn't insist on asserting herself all the time. It was great to see her acting so silly!


----------



## Royd Wood

lol we should have a race to see who falls asleep quickest - be warned I can fall asleep on a clothes line ......you know - one of those things that you hang wet washing on OUTSIDE


----------



## ragdollcatlady

A few pics of my chicken family....

This is J.J. short for Julia Jr, named after his dad, one of the absolutely sweetest cochin roosters ever!(Bearded Cochin X)









This is Stinky Weed. We hatched her in an incubator and this was the absolute smelliest, stinkiest little chicken that has ever been born on the planet! She was fostered by a silkie named Tumbleweed so that is where the weed in her name comes in. (Bearded Cochin X)









This is M.J. (MaryJane) Stinky Weeds daughter  (Bearded Cochin X)





This is Weird Altitude, My replacement for Weird Al my favorite Faverolle rooster that was killed...(Salmon Faverolle)









This is Lacy La Rue (BLR Wyandotte)





This is Mademoiselle Lemon-Aida. She is Lacey La Rues daughter ( BLR Wyandotte/ Maran X) . When she  was a baby, I suspect it was Crabby Abby that broke her leg. It was in terrible shape, you could totally move the bones in a horrible way. I liked her too much to put her down without trying to save her though because she was so friendly. With some stellar nursing on the part of Moi...She doesn't even limp now, you would never even know that it was broken. 





This is Alexis. She is one of my Americana Babies that hatched out of one of my dark pastel eggs.









This is just a few of my feathered friends... Enjoy!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Fall Asleep....Who me? Never! 

I fall asleep through any and nearly every movie or DVD or even TV show in this house....Even WWE as loud a it is! 

But in my defense...I do work graveyard and 10 hour shifts at that, so if I hardly have any sleep, and my DH wants to watch something at 10 at night....I don't have a whole lot of stamina left.....


----------



## greenbean

Your dogs and chickens are beautiful!  

I love J.J. and Weird Altitude!


----------



## CocoNUT

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> lol we should have a race to see who falls asleep quickest - be warned I can fall asleep on a clothes line ......you know - one of those things that you hang wet washing on OUTSIDE


 how the heck do you manage that?! that must be some STRONG clothes line....

Love the chickens...such pretty colors. I like the bearded cochins myself.


----------



## Southern by choice

I love cochins! I'm "growing" up Standard Barred Cochins right now! They are so adorable!

Your poultry is purdy!


----------



## jodief100

I just LOVE your birds!   They are so beautiful!  

PS:  I love big fuzzy cats too.  Mine are Maine Coons- Sir Vladimir of Furcats didn't like shows either.  My dear Artful Dodger, now waiting for me over the bridge LOVED to go to shows.


----------



## CocoNUT

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Maine Coons- Sir Vladimir of Furcats  and Artful Dodger.


Can I just say that I LOVE those putty tat names?!?!?!? 
I call my super-fluffy putty: Sowen AKA Pantalones...with the spanish accent and everything...cause I love the way it sounds! And he really does look like he has bloomers! 
The Prickely Princess/Barbara/Nub-nubs
Snow White AKA Smudge
Prince Charming AKA (unable to say due to the presence of children on this forum)
Lawrence AKA Larry AKA Rary AKA Big Boy AKA HI-Larious


----------



## Southern by choice

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I just LOVE your birds!   They are so beautiful!
> 
> PS:  I love big fuzzy cats too.  Mine are Maine Coons- Sir Vladimir of Furcats didn't like shows either.  My dear Artful Dodger, now waiting for me over the bridge LOVED to go to shows.


Pretty much the only cats I like- Maine Coons!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I do love the "bloomers" on my cats....I just realized that the chickens I like the most also have big "bloomers" !  

Thanks for the compliments on my animals...I happen to think they are all pretty good lookin', but I have to..


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I finally separated the geese....It makes me sad, but I am hoping the eggs from the sebs will be fertile so I can sell them. I put Abby and Lucy in one pen with the big "doghouse"....It was big enough when it was put together, that all 6 of us (humans) crawled inside it to check it out!   Abby ran right inside. That was where all the geese layed their eggs last year in 3 separate nests so I guess she was happy to see the place. 

I also spent an hour or so the last few days raking up the millions of little sticks that seem to multiply like rabbits....all over the yard... almost like poop from the trees....

Of course as soon as I rake up a nice pile, the chickens, ducks, and geese like to pick through it and spread it all back around......

And every time I got near Buck Naked, he got in the way, swinging his head, going after the rake and being a general nuisance,...... until I stopped and used the rake to scratch his head.... He was almost closing his eyes in bliss....The kids and I were giggling about that....goofy goat! 

 I let Jax (ND) and Andy, my big boer buckling out to run around while we were cleaning up the other night for a few hours and Andy was so excited!!!! He ran around talking at the top of his lungs telling us all how excited he was....running over to say hi to the girls, head butt with Buck Naked and race around scaring the chickens....He did follow me out back a little and talked  the whole way. I fed him a couple mushy persimmons off the trees...Yum!  I can't stand them! Then he would race back to his buddy JAX at full speed...I love to see that dude run!!!! Jax just tries to interest the girls in how manly he thinks he is....He is mostly yellow from all the pee 

Today I was saying hi to the girls and I think Janie's hooha is looking longer.....It should only be another week or so for her and Reese!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

This morning I went out to say hi to all the critters, fill a few waterers, check on everyone.....and Andy had to tattle on JAX.....The roof or their shelter is busted in! Poor JAX most likely fell through it while hanging out on top. Andy was standing on his back hooves and "walking" along the side looking at the damage and crying.... "moooom.....look what JAX did, he broke my house! I didn't do it! It was all JAXs fault....looooooook! " Jax, usually hangs out on top, chillin' in the corner, and Andy always sleeps inside. Poor guys! Tomorrow we are going to see about getting some plywood to try and fix it. 

Girls all look the same....tubby.....and preggo. Can't wait for babies....should just be 9 more days!

I did find that we had 3 baby silkies hatch last night. 2 look like they are white, but with buff color on their wings.....interesting! I have about 5 or 6 other silkie eggs ready to hatch. 

I finally put the goose eggs in the incubator......and I found one of my lav girls sitting on a nest that was empty before she got there so I know that egg is from her......I believe the lav is recessive so the babies should be white but should carry the lav color gene. 








I weighed several of my goose eggs. Abbys are 8.6 to 8.9 ozs, the others averaged from 5.5 to 6.2 . Abbys are for eating so I boiled one up. DS3 loves to eat soft boiled goose eggs so I washed them up for him. I had one for lunch....I don't think I can do that again! I'll just leave them for him. Little old chicken eggs are enough for me.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

This is  Raspberry III AKA "Beastie" 
    She originally came from the little country church on the corner. On his first day of highschool, I walked DS1 to the church to catch the bus. This little brown tabby came up to us wanting to be petted. After a few minutes of letting me hold her, she bit me and jumped out of my arms. She was clearly a bit wild, but likely used to people from the revivals and meetings they occasionally held there. The bus stop was moved to just across from our house the next day. 
    That Christmas we were putting a baby Jesus in an a little cardboard manger on our front porch with a Christmas star/light when who should appear, but the scrawny little cat from the church. Normally I wouldn't feed generic strays, but it was Christmas. And I figured that with the church closed, she came to be with Jesus on the front porch.  So we fed her....Then of course she didn't leave. The neighbor across the street asked me a few weeks later if she was ours because she was feeding her too. I admitted to feeding her, but wasn't ready to accept that she was ours...she wasn't tame and only came around to eat sometimes. If she was then I would have to spay her/shots/the whole nine yards. 
    A few weeks later the same neighbor asked if I had gotten her fixed yet. We didn't have the money at the time so she offered to pick her up and get her fixed, since she was really still just a stray. I jumped on that. When she came back from getting fixed she had the hardest recovery I have ever seen on a cat in my whole life. She was fine at first, but she ended up bleeding heavily from the stitches. It took about a week and a half to get her looking good before I tried to put her outside. She turned and bolted back into the house and straight to the cat cage I had her in. For a halfway feral cat I knew that something wasn't right with that. A few days later I finally got her outside. She was doing OK. Then 3 weeks later I came home from work to the neighbor in tears in the driveway and my DH told me that the cat had been hit and was on the side of the road in the neighbors field. I ran to find her. She was pretty well mangled and staggering in a circle. I grabbed her, ran home and doped her up with torbutrol syrup (cat pain control in a syrup). The speed limit is 55 outside our house, but cars easily get over 80 out here. Later we learned that another neighbor had found her in the road earlier and kicked her to the curb assuming she was dead and not wanting to see her smashed up more. His wife feeds all the strays that show up their way, but he thought she was ours.
    Being a sunday, I couldn't afford the $250 vet fee (just to be seen) to go to the emergency clinic to put her down, so I decided to drug her up for the night and take her to the vet the next day. I called in the morning and was given an afternoon appointment. So I drugged her up good and went to a work meeting I had that morning. 
   At that meeting one of the managers found out that Jasmine, a little kitten, was still at the house and was going to take her to the pound. This little cat showed up a few months before on the back porch and just hung out. We (the staff) fed her scraps we normally put in the trash, cooked chicken skin, left over egg, fat from steak.....She slept on the back yard chairs and when we took a break was sweet as sugar and loved to be picked up and petted. Most likely, one of the neighbors had gotten her as a pet, but they all have dogs, so she found the quiet backyard of our work a safe haven. I was already distressed about having to put this other cat to sleep and couldn't stand the thought of such a nice little cat going to the pound. I said I would pick her up as soon as I left the meeting and take her home. She was a little worried when I set her on the seat of my minivan, but I talked to her and put my hand on her, when I went around corners, and she just watched me. When I got home, I took her to the porch and set her down. I thought for sure she would end up at the neighbors, but she stuck around. 
   I took the other cat to the vets. When I would pet her, on the side of her cheek that wasn't smashed up, she was responsive. I asked the vet for an estimate, to give her fluids, pain control, anti inflammatories, antibiotics, would be 2x as much as putting her down. We couldn't afford surgery...but as responsive as she was, I couldn't put her down. I am usually pretty quick to the draw. I would far sooner put an animal out of it's misery. I called DH to ask if it was OK. I so love him at times like this. He told me to do what I felt was best. I let him know that I couldn't promise that we wouldn't be back to put her to sleep in another week ....but I didn't feel right not giving her this chance. 
   She slept in a laundry basket in the living room for over a week. She couldn't get out of her urine, so I had to mover her 2 to 3 times a day to change the towels/or add some to keep her dry. Her brain was so scrambled, that when she would smell the food, her head would move in the wrong direction looking for it, but her eyes didn't work enough for her to know that what she was seeing was food. I literally had to use the fork to feed her her canned food. She wouldn't drink water. She sucked her antibiotics out of the eyedropper, same for her pain control...I have never had any cat however sick do that. DH and I talked about what ifs. I said that if she couldn't get out of her urine, I would still put her down, but if I had to hand feed her 2x a day from now til forever, that was doable. A little over a week later I came home to a dizzy but sitting up cat on the couch with a nice pile of poop right next to her....also on the couch! She moved out to the porch again but she wasn't able to find her food or water. However, when the new little cat Jasmine, went to the water bowl, Beastie followed her there, then swatted in her general direction to get rid of her, and drank her fill. Jasmine, just quietly stepped back and let her be. I had to let a friend that was going to take Jasmine for her little girls know, that Jasmine was now a seeing eye cat and as a working member of this family, had to stay here. Beastie can get around the whole yard now and even gets up on the cat tree in the laundry room and swats at the other cats to get out of her way. They all know she is retarded and only give half hearted swats back occasionally, usually they just lean back a little since she has so little depth perception, she can't reach them that way. She  is much more affectionate than when she first showed up that is for sure. Her eyes are messed up so she always has that blank look nowadays. Sometimes she gets stuck in the turtle pose...on her back, and can't figure out how to get back up for a few minutes....That is pretty funny. 




















Jasmine, my little seeing eyed cat. She also follows me around when I am working and goes in all the chicken pens to check for mice. She would catch a mouse, bring it to me, then put it down and catch it a few more times. If the chickens or ducks saw her mouse, they would snatch it up without her seeing it and she would still be looking around "where's my mousy...I know I put him down right here...he was here...just a second ago....????"


----------



## Goatherd

What a wonderful story.  Those "generic cats" are something else, and so are you!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks Goatherd! I do love them all. My rule is that if you feed it, you are responsible for keeping it alive so you have to spay/neuter/vax/etc....

DH helped me put a new roof on the goat shelter just in time for the rain......whew!

I had a few silkie eggs hatch. I am so excited. these are from my other rooster that I haven't used until now and I got a couple of "new" colors....I don't know if you can tell, but this one has a very faint brownish/gray tinge to it, and 2 others have the very lightest amount of red on the tips! DH friend decided she would sponsor 2 of them, but they have to come in the house to play with her when she comes to visit. They snuggled asleep in her lap while we watched wrestling...I think they might be related to me....falling asleep like that!






I thought I could introduce Tunder Berry. DD found and named him.

     We had a heck of a few days (about 18 months ago)...We had gotten a call saying that DH granny was in the hospital. She was fine but recovering from a heart attack. My brother was also in the hospital having shot himself in the hand by accident. DH had another family member also in the hospital with a devastating loss/critical situation....all the same day/s. We made plans to drive up just for the day/night to check on everyone and show our support. 

     Before we left in the morning, DD came in saying that she couldn't put her cat in the cage outside because there was another cat in there. She was in the habit of putting her indoor kitty in the 4x8 cage outside during the day for some fresh air. The cage was outfitted with all kitty necessities and sometimes in the morning there would be a hen trying to lay eggs in the kitty house. I went out to check and sure enough , there was a cat. I had only seen this cat the very first time the night before...someone probably dumped him out here. He looked like he had been hit by a car and put himself in the bed. How he got 100 feet past the road, over the fence and to the cage, I don't know. It was more than clear that he was in a bad place . No normal cat would willingly go into another cats enclosed space like that if they were OK. 

    I had human family crisis' to attend to and couldn't deal with him, but left him some canned food with torb syrup and water within reach so he didn't have to move and promised to check him over as soon as we got back. He was clearly damaged. He lived happily in the cage until he was feeling better and able to get around. He still limps and sometimes it is clear that he has a pinched nerve or something causing him to wobble and lay down often. He turned out to be very tame so he was clearly someones pet at some point.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

And the only cat to actually earn his keep around here....Despereaux!






He was dumped out here at around 3 or 4 months old and lived on the roof, in the attic space. He was very timid and would run when we got close. I had a flimsy little screen on my windows and my household cats never bothered them because well, they are all princesses....even Raine.... (Raine would cry like he was dying when he would accidentally knock the screen out and fall 3 feet to the ground, too afraid to jump back into the house....so yeah , he's a princess too!  )
   Anyhow, I was at the neighbors and my kids came running yelling that there was a strange cat in my bedroom with my cats....DH was asleep in there so I panic, imagining DH waking up to a major cat brawl on top of his face.....AAAAAHHHHHH!!!! When I opened the door, he ran back out the window, but actually he hadn't woken up the DH and was just peacefully hanging out with the other cats on the headboard enjoying the sun in the window! I had to fix the screens abut I did notice that Nacho would reach under the window and play with this new little cat and he would talk to him through the screen door. I think he was telling him that this is the home for the most broken...Crazy or aggressive animals can find love next door, but the gentle broken ones find shelter here......Once we knew he was actually desperate for some care, DS1 and I made overt attempts to touch him and coax him near for food...It became a daily "argument" for DS and I to say "He loveses me more"...."NO he loveses me more!" I concede that he really lovses him more....but only a little!

   Anyways, once he was well fed, fixed and settled down, I saw him saunter past with a gopher....I followed him and found maybe 20 gopher heads.....essentially a little gopher graveyard! Of all the cats, this is the only one that is worth his weight in gold! A few months ago I noticed that all his canines are broken. He had them all fine a few months before...I don't now if they got broken in fights with the feisty little buggers that are gophers or what....I know he isn't catching gophers to the same capacity he used to, his coat is usually super silky soft by now from eating all of them. He is here 2x a day for all meals, but he did leave a gopher head in the garage the other day so he is still earning something.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Today we did ivermectin injection on all the goats for lice...Yuck! I felt really bad because Reese and Andy cried! Everyone else has plenty of fat and loose skin to inject under but only those 2 cried.  

We are feeding the neighbors animals so DD and I got to hop over the fence and pet the horses!  Oh that was fun. The older one likes to beg from us when we have apples on our little old tree, but I don't share because I don't want to give them anything and maybe make them sick or something. If the neighbors are outside I don't mind sharing if mom and dad say it's OK. I don't want anyone feeding my critters with out me knowing so that is a part of it. DH is afraid of horses, so tomorrow, he and DD will let the neighbor dogs out and check everyone except the horses....I'll do that when I get home.

I am on a Valentines countdown for babies from Jane and possibly Reese!!!  I am finally letting myself get excited! Yeah!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Today we signed up for Farm Day! All the 3rd grade kids in the county get to come to the fairgrounds and see all kinds of ag equipment and demos from all kinds of companies, farmers, 4h presentations.  This will be our 4th year doing it for poultry and the 3rd doing it for goats. It is an all day program and my kids average 40 to 60 presentations, 3 or 4 minutes long each, or more depending on the setup.....It is all volunteer so they get volunteer hours and free lunch, plus the time out of school. We always bring the friendliest animals and last year, the kids all enjoyed the different colored eggs the best. I hard boil them so they don't break and they get to touch them. I hope Spell kids by then (march 15th). Last year she let us show actual milking technique to about half the groups, even though I only brought her home 2 days before. We are figuring out the best birds to bring...JJ the rooster went last year, as well as Elliot the dragon  and assorted hens. Ferdie, the muscovy will likely go. 

I opened up the straw in the kidding pen in the garage and hooked up the lamp. I took Jane and Reese to eat their grain in the pen. It was a little scary of course, but they got some extra lovin' and liked that. They are both sticking out wider than they are tall, and their bellies are very firm. Just waiting now.......


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Oh yeah...Andy was on top of the shelter running around and dancing on top, while singing at the top of his lungs!!!! He was really running fast and standing up to dance! I think he likes the improvements, but I think I will have to trade pens.... I don't think that the shelter will be able to handle many more Boer dance parties if he gets much heavier...


----------



## greenbean

That's awesome!   I hope you have fun!

You should get a video of the boer dancing


----------



## CocoNUT

oh Farm Day sounds SOOO cool! I LOVE doing that kind of stuff, and the kids love it too! Have the eggs for them to handle is pretty cool too. Too bad you're not in my area...I've got some pretty crazy goose and duck eggs you could show off as well...the duck eggs are really narrow and LOOOONG! Those goose eggs are so HUGE...they're AWESOME! 
Anyways...have fun and enjoy!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Yeah...I guess the kids liked the eggs the best. I will be boiling up one of Abby's goose eggs that weighed in at 8.9 oz  . Last year we also had a turkey egg too. For ducks we only have muscovies and call ducks...The calls gave me 3 eggs last fall and I have found only 1 egg so far recently. What kind of ducks have long eggs? ....And of course we bring the dark brown, green, aqua and cream colored eggs from the chickens. 

Last year we did bring Elliot the dragon and I had to let my teens know to not be afraid to tell the little dudes not to tease her and to treat the animals kindly because we don't want them to get mean. They only had to say it a couple times. Of all the 3,000 kids each year, last year was the most respectful/quietest group of kids we have had to date, though we don't mind the louder, more questioning groups of course. These are kids, a lot of whom have never seen some of these animals or don't know yet where the food comes from. We have learned to adapt to each group. My kids start out their little presentation spiel with their info boards and use the animals/props to emphasize points. Some of the groups just want to ask questions, most want to touch the critters and stuff. 

DS3 has always taken his Nubian Bambi, but she died last year. All the parents commented, once he told them that she was his show doe, that you could tell by the way she stood in front of him gazing up at him almost the whole time. If all goes well financially this year, I want to get another Nubian...sort of for him, but for me too...She was our first baby goat to raise. And I wouldn't mind more milk from a bigger animal, though I  wouldn't trade my NDs...I like them too much.


----------



## bonbean01

Enjoy!!!!  That sounds like fun 

And yes...we need a video of the goat dance on the roof


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I almost ran for the camera but it was crazy dark so it wouldn't have shot good pics....plus it would have been super blurry! Maybe if he does it during the day... but he rarely gets up there. Maybe he turns into a party animal after dark.....hmmm.....


----------



## CocoNUT

That's SO cool! Evil and I were invited to help our 4H group leader present critters (Chickens and bunnies) to a local school at their fair. The kids LOVED being "hands on" with the animals and our girls loved doing all the 'educating'...if you want to call it that! 

I think the LOOOOOOONG duck eggs are coming from one of the khaki campbell ducks...new layers. In fact...MOST of my birds are first time layers (this year)...so it's kinda neat. These were my first goose eggs (that I've ever seen....) and I was AMAZED by them. I've already cooked with several...REALLY COOL! I like the duck eggs....but I think kids really like the kind of props they can TOUCH and handle. I used to work on a boat - we'd take intermediate/high school aged kids (I was in HS) out to sea for an afternoon and educate them on different "stations": water chemistry, benthos (bottom dwellers), navigation, etc. It was SO cool...and every group was different. But they ALL loved the hands-on stuff. 

Sorry about Bambi. Hopefully you'll be able to get another nubian. (I have three...LOVE them!) If you were closer I could recommend the person we got two of ours from (registered and not very expensive)...he's AWESOME!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I just saw Despereaux run past me for the second time today with a different gopher than last time!... I LOVE that cat!!!!   He is worth so much more than my million dollar Ragdolls! Did I mention that all his canines are broken? I don't know how he still catches them!

I think we still have some time before kids...I would love to have some tomorrow though, being Valentines and all......


----------



## CocoNUT

Well your ragdolls are being the spoilt felines they were bred for being! You must have a LOT of gophers! We had a groundhog...I"m thinking something got her cause I haven't seen her since last spring....I wanna say either something got her...OR the guineas chased her off. Either way...I haven't seen her in a while. My outdoor cats are worthless (as I"ve mentioned before)! That's awesome your cat is so good at getting those gophers!


----------



## Bridgemoof

I loved all your cat stories. We need a barn cat for sure to get rid of all the rats!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

For valentines day, I made my family Cherry raviolis....Really just turnovers that are made in  the ravioli mold...with cherry pie filling inside and some of the sauce drizzled over the top....They rated an "Awesome" and a "Great!" 







I also saw my best friend that I have hardly seen for the last year.....It is so great to have friends that you can just pick up where you left off and know that they don't feel too neglected when life happens.  We have been friends for 10 years and I am glad that I should have more time available to spend with her again.

Ok... I need some prayers....I am really nervous. I have a job interview next week with animal control. I have the back ground/training/ experience, but a lot of it was from 10 years ago. Wish me luck! 

Coco... I have only seen groundhogs up close at the zoos, but they were cute! They look like giant gophers. Despereaux would think it it was thanksgiving  !  

Bridge...I would send you some of mine, but the ragdolls are all afraid of rats (pet rats on the bed send them into cardiac arrest)...and 3 of the 4 out door cats are broken and/or retarded...They follow Despereaux and try and share his spoils....and the kids cats are just too lazy! All they do is keep everyone tucked in at night...OK the rags do keep my hubby tucked in pretty good too.....He can't get out of bed with out dumping several off the bed first and shoving Rainey off his head  Nope! Not qualified for any other kind of work.


----------



## Goatherd

What a great looking dessert!  Good luck on the job interview...never enough GOOD animal control officers out there!


----------



## Shelly May

Where is Mine,, Looks yummy


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Sorry Shelly May...I think I ate yours!  

But I have a feeling we will be making these again soon! They were yummy!

So no goat babies yet...but poor Reese's skin is so tight, I think she might just pop like a piece of popcorn! Any day now!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I posted on Sunday about our baby goats on the kidding thread...but if you missed it here's a couple pics












I just got back from my job interview. It went well. I think. Until the end! The last question was "So is there anything else you would like to tell us that might help us consider you for the position?" I think the info they already have is pretty sturdy so not too much to add....I answered that when people dump animals out here, Dh groans...not because they they are here, he feels sorry for the broken and unwanted too, but because of the spay/neuter/vaxx that I do for everyone. It is my little gift to everyone else as well as that animal, that it all stops with me. No spreading diseases, no more overpopulating for that animal....



I can't go play with my goats right now cause I am all dressed up...with make up even! .....My girlfriend is busy so I can't show off to her, but DH left me a note saying he'll take me out to a late lunch when he gets back. I am gonna go call my mama and tell her about the interview. 

I promise I'll get more baby pics later but I will put most of them on the kidding thread.


----------



## promiseacres

What cuties! Hope u get the job....that would be a tough job!


----------



## CocoNUT

for the job!
ADORABLE goatie pictures...how sweet! 
If you NEED to send your spoilt house cats anywhere...send them to me! I LOVE BIG, FLUFFY putty tats! We have putty palooza at night in our house! Cats EVERYWHERE! And we wake up to the sounds of Manni SCREAMING in the agony of being OUTSIDE! OH THE HORROR! 

Keep us updated on the job news!


----------



## greenbean

The goats are adorable! 

I hope you get the job!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Oh I did miss it in the goat thread, so glad you posted them here. They are little sweetie pies!

Good luck on the job and hope at least you got a good lunch out of it!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks for all the wishes!

I won't know unless and until they call me back. They have interviews (or at least available interview times available ) through tomorrow so it could still be a little while. I think this was just a weeding out interview. It was only 15 minutes in front of a 3 panel committee and they mostly just asked for elaboration an my application answers. I wore new black pants and a hot pink, button down dress shirt. DH had suggested I wear blue...I know about all the studies about how we seem to trust people in blue more...but I felt like a million bucks in the pink shirt and I needed the confidence boost from that. And I know they won't forget the pink! The girl after me was in a black pant suit with black blazer and blue shirt. I can use the blue one if I need to go back for a second interview.

DD left me a pretty little silver necklace on the hook on my bedroom door wishing me luck for the interview!  

DH took me out for mexican food...my favorite! I am so stuffed....

Coco...I don't think my old rags would survive the shipment to you...they are 13 and 14 years old I think. Last night Tantara was purring and let me just hold her and snuggle for about 20 minutes. I love it. I can't resist cats with motors! That's why I ended up keeping Harley Kisses. She has a killer motor! I don't think I told y'all her story...remind me to tell you  later. 

It's raining here right now. I love the rain and we need it desperately, but I have to work tonight. I feel so ripped off when I don't get to sit on the porch and just watch it come down! I am a rain/thunder/lightening lover! I feel so connected to nature, when I just sit quietly and enjoy the weather like that! And I worry if any of my critters aren't protected from the weather, but I think everyone has shelter so we are good. I am going to double check in a minute though. Sometimes chickens aren't too bright


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I put more pics on the kidding thread, but this one is pretty cute. Playing jungle gym on Reesa.


----------



## bonbean01

So cute!!!


----------



## greenbean

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> So cute!!!


X2!!


----------



## CocoNUT

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> So cute!!!


Uh oh...the goatie cuteness MAY be working on getting Bon over to the goatie side! mwa ha ha ha!!!!  

I love fluffy AND motors! More so fluffy though. Only thing is my fluffy cat (he's probably a mutt...but looks like a norwegian forest cat or maine coon - super furry paws) doesn't like to be snuggled. He likes to sit next to me...or paw at me with his sharp little claws (unintentionally) and squeak at me. When I scratch his cheeks...he DROOLS! It's pretty gross!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I just got an email that I am in the top 5 list for eligibility for the animal control job!   

The list is valid for 6 months and they will email if my name comes up!!!!

Coco....Harley Kisses drools too  ...but she isn't fluffy just super darn cute..... and kissy!


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## CocoNUT

YAY on the job!!!  
Sowen drools a mess...then shakes his head and it flings EVERYWHERE! He used to suckle my earlobe when he was a kitten...used to drive me NUTS! For such a large cat...he squeaks! Doesn't meow...squeaks! We think we have his litter mate as well (she adopted us) and she drools too. She's shorthaired though. Those two! 
YAY on the job!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

We finished the garden fence today...but DH was tired of cutting boards so we bought ready made pickets for the gate.

I just candled the Sebastopol eggs in the incubator and 5 are fertile! yeah! Anyone want to buy some eggs? I am overrun with them.

Dh stupid dog ate one of my goose eggs today!!! I suspected that he was sneaking back there and taking them, but today I caught him bare pawed!!!!

Baby goats are hoppity boppin around! I was going to take everyone outside today, but was too busy so tomorrow hopefully it will be nice in the afternoon. 

I made a CL trade! I am so excited! I traded a cherry sideboard for a upcycled old TV cabinet that has been turned into a big dogbed. I am going to put it in the kitchen and hopefully I will be able to take the huge crates out of there. We are washing the dogs blankets, but this is the cabinet without anything in it.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Me! Me! I want some fertile Sebastopol eggs!!!!  That would be so cool!

That TV cabinet is vintage extraordinare! Good find.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Here's a pic with the pooches in their new bed! I love it! 






Bridge...Email me about the sebbie eggs. 

Awesome pic from their first day outside!!! Fly like Tinkerbell baby!!!! I tell you...baby goats are full of magic and shenanigans!






I'll put more pics on the kidding thread....


----------



## jodief100

They are all so adorable!    Princess Grace the greyhound is jealous.  She wants a canopy bed too.


----------



## greenbean

They're so cute   Glad they like their new bed!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

There is not much cuter than kids bouncing around on a sunny day.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Yeah! I just got an email that I have a second interview with animal control on Thursday!  

Rinky Dinky sleeps in the big dogs new bed almost as much as they do...I was going to take a pic, but he woke up and came over to beg for some treats. I feel bad though, because with his super short legs and his getting to be about 500 years old, his back legs give out when he tries to get in. Poor little dude! I would love to paint the bed an antique white....but we live in the country with dirty dogs.....and white only shows how dirty things really are!!!!!

I put my Sebastopol eggs for sale on backyard chickens and I sent out my first order today. I have a waiting list about 5 people long right now! I am not sending out the eggs that were adding up because I want to make sure everyone gets the freshest eggs, so I threw the rest of the "old" eggs in the incubator. They weren't over 10 days so should still work for home hatching though. 

I had the kids help me take down the boy goats pen and used the cattle panels to fence off the back half of the yard so my girl goats can eat all the green grass and weeds to their hearts content! My 2 mamas and babies are still sleeping in the garage pen, but they are out with everyone for a few hours during the day. It has been below freezing some nights. Not fun. 

Spellbound looks ready to pop, but she should be at least March 7th for day 145. By then I will be leaving Jane and Reese out with the herd all day/night and bringing the babies in to sleep in the garage still so I can milk in the mornings. 

Poor Andy. He and Jax were moved to the girls old pen and he was very sad! When I went to replace the gate, I let the boys out to roam for a bit and he ran back to where the old pen was and was crying looking for his house and food! I think he was more upset about the thought of someone eating his food!  

I also disbudded the kids this weekend. It seemed to go better than last year. I of course wasn't as nervous. But they seem so tiny! I used my half inch for Janes biggest boy because it looked like his buds were a bit too big for the pygmy tipped one. But the other 3 kids had really tiny buds so i used the pygmy tip on them. I will let you all know if it worked or not. Their heads are so tiny, I think the 1/2 inch just feels too big when I held it up (cold) to try and determine which one to use. I also found a technique that I really like for doing it by myself....sort of....I can do the kids left bud easily, but without switching hands, I am not able to hold them still enough and manage to get a good burn as fast on the right. I had DD hold them for the second side, but they move too much for my comfort. I am afraid of burning my helpers with such a hot tool and by doing it myself, all my senses get feedback on when to move the iron away if things start to go haywire.

Sorry no pics this time...I am running out of pic space in my uploads file but when I delete pics on there, they disappear from my posts too.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Oh no! I hope I didn't miss the boat on eggs! I will pm you so I can get on the waiting list. Dang nabbit!

OMG those dogs in the vintage tv bed is SOOOO cute!


----------



## purplequeenvt

I upload all my pictures to Flickr and then copy them into my posts.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

This morning I had an appointment with a family wanting to come see Truffles my ND girl I have for sale.

I came home from work and went out to check waterers and make sure everyone was fed....and a neighbor dog was attacking my showgirl rooster Zim! He wasn't making any noise or anything! The dog was on top of him tearing at him. I grabbed a bucket and ran at him. Zimmer ran/hopped off and I kind of cornered the dog trying to keep from letting him run into a bunch of my calls and chickens trying to shelter next to the gate. 

One of my teens overslept this morning and missed the school bus so I yelled for him and my DH to please come help me. I had hardly said hi to my DH when I came in which isn't like me, but if I had, Zim would have died. I am so thankful for feeling the pressing need to check on everyone right then! 

I had DH and DS keep the rotten dog in one space of the yard somewhat cornered, but not too close. I grabbed Zim and he has 2 good sized bite marks and about 1/3 of his feathers are missing. his tail is all but gone and alot of his bloomers were torn off. His neck has a few little nicks and is missing  a few feathers too...

OMG...That thing was just in the yard again! I heard one of my queens in the kitchen bark and went to the window. My girl goats were backed up to the gate and watching something in the corner of the yard....It was back in my yard! I ran out there and chased it to the far back. I thought it was going to go through the fence but it got stuck and started screaming. I stayed back about 3 feet so I didn't get bit and he got himself unstuck but on my side of the fence.  His owner was calling him by then. I pushed him towards the back corner that I thought he came through thinking he would  go through the fence, but NO! he ran across the back of my fence! I was trying to herd him to the first corner, when he took off past me and ran back up towards my animals and my house! I ran down the middle of the yard hoping to cut him off before he got to my goats or the center fence. I stopped long enough to grab a big stick and when I turned around, he had gotten through my fence, through the neighbors fence and was trying to get in his own fence!

Ok so animal control was out to talk to the owners. I guess the mom and dad aren't home, so poor teen daughter had to talk to AC. The officer took pics of Zims injuries and advised them to come talk to us. AC also said to trap him in our yard if he comes over again so they see him off his own property. It makes for a stronger case.

I patched Zim up with antibiotic ointment and some LA200. I put him and his buddy Hannibal back in the front yard in our new garden area.

So the lady wanted Truffles, but wanted her guaranteed bred AND a hundred dollars off too!!!!!No thanks!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

On a cute note...
Leah, my younger Lavender Sebastopol girl, had asked me for her own doghouse. Yes she really did ask....sort of. She would be in Buck Naked's house and wouldn't let him eat his hay or get in out of the weather til she was done. So I gave her the Canadians house. They aren't using it yet anyways. This morning she was decorating....checking it out....likin it....later when I checked it out, they straw was arranged in a nest type area. A little bit later, Elliot was in there laying an egg. So I took Ellies egg. Just now I was outside making sure that dog wasn't back, and I saw Leah in front of her house. She was taking billfuls of straw and throwing them out of the house. I think she was upset that Elliot messed up her bed!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

It never fails to irritate me that people let their dogs run about, almost like they think it is somehow cute or other times, like it is some right they have as dog owners.   Hope that the mutt gets snared in the trap and you don't have to worry about it eating your birds anymore.  

And your Lavender...C-U-T-E!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I had my second interview with the animal control! I think it went really good! I hope they get back to me soon.  

All the animals are good. Baby goats are spending days out with the whole herd but nights in the garage. I had to milk out one side on each of my mommas last night...they were super full on only one side each! Incredibly, Jane was actually better behaved than Reese. Spell is bigger than a house about now. 

Yesterday I emptied and refilled the gooses pool! They were spalshaholics! Poor Willow was the only one that couldn't seem to get her big boosoms over the edge of the pool to get in! I felt soooo bad for her....but I laughed anyways!


----------



## CocoNUT

second interview! Good luck...sounds promising! 

Had to laugh at the visual of Willow trying to get in!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Tonight I separated babies from mamas for the first time...(goats that is)....I thought mamas were going to be terribly upset, but after upsetting the mamas by milking them out...they ran back outside to the rest of the herd!

Zim, poor little chewed up showgirl rooster, is doing OK. He was already in bed in the front garden...Hannibal was upset that Zim went to bed too soon....By the way, their bed in the front yard is a large metal mailbox.....I thought it would be cute, but no one liked it at first. then I ended up out in the rain (last year) shoving the boys into it in the dark to keep them dry and now they are good with their stylish digs..... I think I might need to put Alexis out with Hannibal and Zim....she usually sleeps right in between them......I saw her roosting by herself tonight. She has a broken top beak. I don't know what happened to it, but it is healing. She is one of my all time favorite girls so the thought of her sleeping alone makes me sad.....(sigh).....gotta worry about all my kids social development and all.....

Crabby Abby and Lucy were moved temporarily to the front garden area for some weed therapy and to be the living lawn mowers for awhile. Both geese were drinking from the birdbath DH put out there for the little wild birds...they loved that it is right at eye level.... 

I weeded one of last years garden patches and we have 3 types of lettuce and one fancy broccoli growing in that patch. I think I have 2 brussel sprouts in the other one. Did I mention though  that weeds grow like weeds around here! That is really what I grow best! 

I am getting excited for Spell to kid! She is huge. I am debating bottle feeding her kids though. This years dam raised babies are afraid of us catching them. They don't jump on us and come like last years kids did.   At least I might if they are girls...I am pretty tired of Jax....I don't think I want another bottle baby buck! He isn't afraid of being too much of a butt! I think Buck Naked, even when he is obnoxious is really easier to handle.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Ok I need to share...I am soooo steamed!  


 Edited because I decided I am done being steamed. I still feel the same but not going to dwell on it.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

OK so the cutest little thing...I was just tucking in all the farm critters when I shone the flashlight into the Faverolles pen and I saw the 2 jr chickens snuggling with Sandy in the black rubber feed pan! Good thing I wasn't hungry for dinner, they were already in the dish! 

 Normally I work graveyard, I worked a pm shift at work tonight and that has to be the easiest shift there is! But I was still tired by the time I was done. 

Goat update: Last night I got 1 and 1/4 cup from each of them and this morning I got 2 cups from each, but tonight they were all drunk out.  Poor babies probably figured out that they were gonna have just regular old goat food and hay overnight so they better fill up before bedtime! Since I worked late, they were out in the dark for a little while longer than usual too so they were likely a little bit colder. 

Still no babies from Spell, but her lady parts are starting to give way. 

The girls are getting used to the new routine. Reese  and Jane ran back to the herd after milking, hollering their heads off....Probably telling the kids to "follow us!" but the kids were already locked up for bed. 

I don't remember if I mentioned it, but last week my DD butchered her first muscovy! I walked her through it and explained as good as I could how I do it and what I feel for/see/or try to do.....She did great and we cooked up Scovy soup! She called dibs on the heart, liver, lungs, gizzard...I think that is it....She always wants those anyways, but she may just take over butchering so she can get them without a fight!  

OK I gotta get some sleep....I'll see y'all tomorrow!


----------



## CocoNUT

Congrats on the butchering for DD! Good for her!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I just found my little female call duck that has been missing since the dog attack....she was right in the long weeds by the fence where that nasty little dog was....

I am so sad and mad. They never came over to apologize or anything. I suspected he had gotten her, but I just didn't see her when I went searching that night or the next couple days.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

I am so sorry Ragdoll.    That has to be just sitting on your shoulders right now.  Stuff like that is so upsetting.  Wish there was a way to replace your duck for you.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks Pearce. 

I hate going to work, because I can't run out to check on everyone when I am not here....

I am glad that I had felt the need to go take care of all my critters right away that day, but it still causes me a lot of distress. I wonder if I had found her that day if I could have saved her too.... .


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thought my friends might enjoy this.....

Here is a pic of my "special deliveries"  Hannibal and Zim in their fancy mailbox bed snoozing away....(Zim really is in there....He is behind Hannibal.)


----------



## bonbean01

Cute


----------



## CocoNUT

that is AWESOME!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Awwwe!   That is sooo cute!!!!  
What kind are they?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Hannibal and Zim are my showgirls. For those that aren't as familiar with poultry, that is a silkie version of a naked neck. Zim is the one that has holes in him from the dog attack so I put him and his daddy and best bud, Hannibal, in the front yard so I could give him antibiotics and let him rest away from the flock. 

Exciting news! I had one baby hatch from my Sebbie eggs last night! I had one quit fairly early on, and 3 that made it to last night didn't make it out, but I had a couple incubating issues this time, so I am not surprised.  This is my little baby.


----------



## CocoNUT

Oh congratulations!!!!  Now you need to send it to me...along with a couple eggs and directions on how to incubate goose eggs! I would LOVE sebbies....really would. How do you incubate goose eggs anyways? Do you have to turn them too?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Hey coco,

Yeah you turn them a couple times a day like other eggs. The take longer to hatch and can take up to 3 days to just break out of the shell sometimes. They also seem to fare better with lower end temps and a misting and cooling down period every day (like what would happen if mom got off the nest for a few to take a dip and grab a bite to eat). They aren't that hard to incubate but I had a few issues this time....like the lid on the bator being open all night while I was at work and the temps doing a funky noncooperative adjustment thing for several days right in the middle. Normally adjustments are really easy and no too extreme, but we have been having below freezing nights and 2 days later 70 plus days then another few nights below zero.....They are in the kitchen, but I get extreme fluxs in temp even in the house because we don't run the heater all the time (like off at night and when we are gone...)

Sad news. Lucy, one of my rescue geese, seems like she can't walk. I saw her chilling by the chickens mailbox bed, but didn't think too much of it. Then later she was still in the same area..... later still the same general area....Crabby Abby was out and about in another area of the yard most the time but they are usually pretty close to each other.  So I went over to see if Lucy was OK and she couldn't get up. Normally she would be afraid enough to get up and waddle away pretty quick. 

She is the one that can't walk normally and can't raise one wing all the way anyways and she has a harder time with tripping hazards. She was originally a christmas dinner goose that had been spraddle legged as a baby and was never paid for in time for christmas so she escaped the knife. Then when our friends heard we had one rescue goose, they offered her to us to keep Crabby company. 

Since it started to rain I put some waste hay in the bottom of DH little greenhouse for her and set her up with food and water within reach. I hope rest will let her get a little stronger. I really like her even if she is afraid of us.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

She is so pretty.  Hope things turn around


----------



## CocoNUT

Do you have any poultry drench? She might need extra vitamins. I know when some of the water fowl have gone a little weak...that seems to help them out. 
I'll have to try the goose eggs one of these days. I'll have to see how this batch of chicken eggs does. I'm kinda like a nervous hen...checking um out but NOT daring to open the incubator! And I DO have 2 female geese and one male. The male keeps trying to make with my pekin duck though...DUH!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Today Lucy was scooting around just a bit, barely out of the greenhouse.  I don't have any poultry drench, but I think it has more to do with her injuries she had as a baby. She had some issues last year around laying eggs too.... I think the "repairs" made to her legs made some muscles get stuck in really tight or something like that...poor girl!

I let Spell in the garage to see her kids when the big kids and their moms came in tonight. I just bring them in to get moms to feed them one more time. Since it has been dark for a few hours already, the light in the garage convinces everyone that they need to eat one more time, and I have to work a 10 hour shift. That way they are fed just before bed and are OK til I get home. 

Spell was crazy happy to love on her babies!  She was mumbling to them and kissing and cleaning them.....which made them hungry so they were trying to nurse on my face  But it all worked out see....I am NOT willing to lick their bums,   but Spelly is....so she licks...... they think they are hungry and chew on my face......I slip them the bottle on the sly....they get full...mom is happy to love on her babies....I am happy that they are fed, are still on track to being bottle babies and mom isn't so sad...and babies are just very confused but full and warm and OK. 

Still haven't heard back about the job...


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Yesterday I worked on putting some redneck bars on my little trailer so I can take the goats to the fairgrounds easier. Last year I just used the flimsy horsewire and put zip ties on to hold everything together. It was way ugly but it worked. I wanted something easier. Hopefully I get it finished tomorrow.... Farm day is on Friday. I also rewired it but the tail/brake lights don't come on, only the blinkers work....sort of. They both flash when one blinker is on....  Not sure what to do about that since I bought the dummy versions of the wires and lights...Right light/left light and y style wires .....  

Today after my work meeting, DH and I were witnesses for friends that were getting married. Had lunch with them after. Nice day. I got to play with the baby  

Goats are doing good. Jane still misses her babies  but she isn't as desperate in searching for them any more. She has given me a solid quart the last 2 days so I am impressed. Last year I got between 3 1/2 and 3 3/4 cups average a day with only an occasional 4. 

Spell gave me a full 5 cups today and nursed her little girl all day too. Jr. (her little boy) doesn't seem to need mom too much. She still tries to love on him, but he doesn't respond to her much. I am kind of glad since I hope to sell him soon. 

This evening, the neighbor and I were chatting over the fence and she was holding and feeding Jr. Reese came over and was very upset over the baby being on the other side of the fence. Mind you, this isn't her baby. In fact, she shoves and butts him away from her all the time. I guess it is just a herd thing. He is a part of her herd and shouldn't be over there. Actually his mom is my herd queen. Once Spell came over to see what was going on, she wanted him back too. 

Lucy was standing and took a few steps today so that is good. 

I sent some pics to walgreens so the kids and I can fix up a couple of their old 4H boards to use for their Farm day presentations. We have so many, that we just add to or revamp the old ones as they get older and learn more. The boards get so much clearer and better every time.

I think that's about it for now.....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

We went to Farm Day yesterday. It was really good. We took Georgia, Reese and Spell and the 4 goat kids. We took JJ, Stinkyweed and Mary Jane (Salmon Cochin mixes), Alexis (Ameraucana), Hannibal (showgirl), Waffles (D anver), Splash and babies (silkies), Elliot and Funkasaurus (sebastopols), Ferdie (muscovy). We brought a few dozen hard boiled eggs including some goose eggs and let all the kids hold them. The biggest goose egg was so big compared to the little kids hands! 

All but one group of kids said "eeeewwww that's disgusting" when I milked Spell to show them where the milk came from!  Then when I asked them if the milk looked like normal cows milk from the store, they all said "NO"  I of course had to point out that yes it does look like milk from a container.......it is white.....it tastes the same to me.... One  group  thought it was cool. They all liked the baby goats and almost all the kids pet the poultry as the twins came around to share and point out details about the different birds. 

Our volunteer that helps keep all the classes where they need to be and tracks time for us, said that our kids presentations were some of the best she has seen over the years. That was nice. We included a couple of groups that weren't on our schedule too. One of the escorts was nearly in tears. I guess her group was late to their assigned place and another group was in their spot. She told the volunteer that everything had gone wrong all day. (I heard later that we were the only group that was where we were supposed to be....) I said no problem...sit down, we can either do a short presentation or they can double up...no worries. This is a field trip for the kids, it is supposed to be fun. Worst case, we could always do duplicate presentations right behind us....I could do a goat presentation and one of the twins could do the poultry presentation if we need to. We are flexible and have more than enough stuff to share....

I had fun....the little kids had fun. By splitting the presentations, they didn't have time to get too bored before we were sharing something hands on or moving on to the next presentation.

One chicken and Ferdie the  duck laid eggs while we were there in front of the kids......No privacy issues for them! 

One bad thing...either Elliot or Funky laid a goose egg in the crate the night before and it broke!  

I got 1 and 1/2 quarts from Spell the last few days....barely under 3 cups this morning! She still nurses her little girl all day too.    And a solid quart from Jane and 1/2 quart  from Reese, she is still nursing her twins all day on top of that...


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I met the coolest couple today! I sold them a couple of silkies and then we spent a couple hours just talking animals and outdoors....I had the best time! It is so fun to talk to someone that knows/understands what I am talking about, whether it is discussing chickens and their eggs or traits to breed for, or goats, the colors they come in. I rarely get the chance to talk to someone that doesn't think I am just crazy or over the top about my animals. I admit I get very excited about my animals! I fuss and fret over their food and condition and what they will need to stay healthy. I have to. My human kids are nearly grown and would absolutely suffocate if  I obsessed over them the same way.....

Anyway, I had a lot of fun. 

What I am doing with the birds: I am sorting out my silkie pens. I am waiting for my Faverolles to start laying. I am going to try and put my Ameraucana eggs under Shadow tonight since she is broody. I bred the son back to his mom to try and get the lavender colored feathers and still keep the dark turquoise color of the shell. I have never seen eggs this deeply colored for "blue" eggs. I would love to get a small flock to produce this color regularly. 

My canadian kids haven't started laying yet, but I found Funkasaurus's secret nest with 4 eggs in it!  She was laying in the muscovies nest! I had checked it last week, but decided that they could hatch more babies if they wanted to so I left them there. I don't know how Funky squished her fluffy butt in through the tiny little 6 inch? (i think) hole to get in to the house!   I have been collecting eggs to sell so I needed eggs, but I have to wait for more so they will be fresh! Silly goose. Oh and my DD and I were talking about the color of her feathers. Willow is her mom and she is a lavender, but I didn't know if Not-So-Gandhi had lavender. I was so excited to get them that I forgot to ask the lady I bought them from. Funky's head and neck are white, but it looks like her longer feathers are lavender tinted. There is a lot of dirt around here so it is a little hard to tell if it is dirt or color, but on close inspection, we were both under the impression that it is lavender showing through.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

No too much going on here today...worked all night, came home, milked all my girls....Shipped off some sebbie eggs.....

Oh I did get to visit with my BFF. Yeah! I don't get to see her often. I get too busy with work and animals, then she gets busy with her DH or other friends.  

I did vax on all goats and kids and ivermectin injections for mites/lice on all the adult goats.....A few didn't look too bad, but most of them have some rough patches on their heads and a couple have dandruff pretty bad so I know they have them still. This is a second treatment we have needed so I figured I need to get control of these buggers quick... I love how Junior (Spells little buck) is such a puppy! Totally on our heels better than our queenslands! I have Truffles, Buck Naked and the 2 little boy goats for sale. I am really starting to like the looks of Reeses boy! Man! I love his muzzle! His nose is wide, but his face is very dairy. He has a very deer type of look to his head/face. I just don't really need him. Bummer. I really want to keep Canterbury Belle aka Stinker Belle( Reeses little girl) and Spellbounds little moonspotted girl too.... 

Spelly has blown me away with her milk the last several days. She is giving me 5 cups of milk on top of feeding her little girl all day. And her udder is still nice and soft. I don't think she is at capacity yet! 

 Reeses udder gets super tight and all when she is full so I am pretty sure she is at capacity. She is giving me 2 cups in the morning and then feeding her two all day long after that. 

I would like to keep milking Jane who is also giving me a full 4 cups every day, but I am already taking her back to once a day because she has taken to running away like a crazy goat and I don't feel up to a wild goat chase every morning. But at night....I have the whole gang of teens here..... and it is on like donkey kong! 

Andy is standing around, looking dashing, working on developing his ever so deep voice. I think he is working on some love songs for all the pretty girls he has been dreaming about..... He will know just what to say when he finally gets to meet the girls of his dreams.... And we'll all be deaf by then from his vocal volume!!! It is a good thing I love him!

Anyone have any advice on how to get rid of crows? One was trying to attack my little female call duck today. The boys were defending her and the canadians were trying to help too but they were on the other side of the fence.  I would love any input. This is a first for me. 

I think that is it for now.....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Cute baby goat story.....

Tonight DH took me out to eat and to catch a movie. We had to go late since kids had a 4h meeting til 7. So I fed my little bottle baby Junior just before we left and decided I would just have to milk a little late. Normally around 8 we round up the baby goats and tuck them into the garage to sleep. Then around 10 or so I milk whichever mamas are being milked at night and feed the babies once more. It was about midnight when we got home and I got the bottle ready and my milking stuff and went out to the garage. The goat pen is shut to keep messy geese and ducks from pooping all over the babies beds, but I look behind it and Junior had brought his little sister up and tucked her in to sleep on the floor of the riding lawnmower!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Yesterday started way too early....My kid came running in at around 6 am to say that the siamese had his head stuck in the fence!  

This is not our cat. Someone dumped him out here a few weeks ago. He has been hanging around our yard, on the outside looking in. He just sits or lays in the exterior part of the yard and watches. I found some cans of food in the laundry room and found out that my DH had tried to feed him. I guess he startled him in the laundry room, where we feed our outdoor cats and felt sorry for him. 

OK so the DD had put the dogs in the front yard to take care of business before she went to school and the cat was inside the fence. He didn't
 know to go over the fence and literally crammed his head in the fence. DD got Whiskey in the house and got the cat unstuck and then Beaux scared him and he got stuck again. I came outside about this time and DD took the dog in the house. I went to the cat and talked to him so he would know that I wasn't the dog grabbing him. I still expected him to try like the devil to tear me to bits, but he didn't. I scruffed him hard, for his safety as well as mine and pulled his head loose. Unfortunately, chain link doesn't give and I wasn't about to get bit, so I couldn't do alot of manipulating and had to just pull him out as well as I could. I kept him scruffed and steered clear of his claws. I carried him that way up to the porch to try and check him out. I kept him scruffed, but set his feet on the ground and kept talking to him. He let me pet him with my free hand. He was clearly used to being handled and petted. 

That made me even angrier about his owner dumping him!   This is a house cat that doesn't know about fences and maybe not much about dogs....Our dogs chase our outdoor cats. The cats usually run, but if they can't get over a fence they will jump up on something...like the wagon, or a chair, they don't actually have to get out of reach because the dogs know to leave them, but they chase them. If the cats can't get away, they hunker down. Whiskey will poke them and make noise trying to get them to run. Beaux just waits for them to run. 

I only saw blood on his face from his mouth/jaw. The rest of him looked fine. So I carried him outside the fence and put a can of food in front of him. He bit the can before I let go. I aimed him away from me and turned him loose. The poor thing ran like the wind. I left the food for him and later it was clear that someone had eaten it. I hope it was him. I haven't seen him since. He picked the right fence to come in though. The 2 closest neighbors like cats as much as I do, but they both have dogs that won't hesitate to kill cats that get in their yards.

I haven't seen the poor guy since, but i will update here if I do.


----------



## bonbean01

Loved the cute goat story 

And it makes me mad too at how many people will just dump a pet cat or dog off on a country road...and with puppies...drop one off every few miles   So unfair to those animals!

Although...one puppy that was dumped by our house one fall when it was pouring rain and windy and cold, huddled on our front porch out of the rain...a tiny thing she was...and we did NOT need yet another dog...but what could we do???  She turned out to be a super great family pet and an excellent watch dog   She got lucky she picked our porch, and so did we!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bon,
These animals always become the best pets, they seem to appreciate everything as opposed to babies that are born here. But I can only take so much responsibility for others irresponsibility...It starts to cost way to much, really quick.

On that note....I went out today when I saw the little siamese and took a can of food. I got within about 4 feet of him  when he split, so I left the can there and hope he is the one that gets it, and hopefully starts to connect that we are the nice people that will feed him.

One thing we did for the geese that will be good for that little cat, is that we fenced in a part of the front yard. We had originally closed in a small part of the front yard with chain link for the daycare kids. There is still around 20 feet or so all the way around that that is ours. On the side where  the little cat would sit and watch goings on in the yard, I ran horse wire fencing and closed in maybe 60 feet? Abby and Lucy are working on mowing and fertilizing that and loving all the greens. There are some serious weeds on that side of the fence!  I doubt they will eat down enough on their own, but they are good for now. When I turn the water on for my little willow tree, they get all excited and splash around. The cat goes through the fence and will be safe from dogs in there. 

I took a deposit for Truffles. Kinda sad about that, but what can you do? I ended up asking the lady if she was looking for another goat because I also have her sister for sale......but she said no thanks, she will have plenty with Truffles and her other goats. I was so glad she said that, because even though Canterbury Belles (AKA Stinkerbelle)  is the biggest little troublemaker......... I totally don't want to sell her! 

This goat, Stinkerbelle, has the coolest colors too. When she was born, She looked black and white. OK kinda boring. Cute, but plain. However, from the start, she has had an almost mahogany/reddish under color. Now her twin is chocolate and he has one tiny little, like one inch, lighter brown moonspot. So the other day I am looking at her and I swear I see a big chocolate spot on her belly. Definitely looks brown. One ear has a brown looking spot and brown/reddish looking hairs (like roaning, but with brown instead of white) on one ear. The other has a few brown hairs, but looks black with the almost blueish ting that real black has.  The littlest girl (different mom but same dad) is black with brown spots. I just assumed all the spots were from mom, but with these 2 now, I am not so sure. That little girl looks black where her black is, even the under color. So based on all that, I think it is therefore imperative that I keep both these little girls and find out for sure exactly what is going on here! I would hate to sell a black goat that was in fact not black. Even though she is adorable, it would be a terrible thing to do to an unsuspecting owner! There! So be it! That is my decree! How do you argue with that logic!?!?  I am so an addict...I am an addict...I am.....


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Yup, you are addicted.  But I bet you are okay with it, right?    I know I am---goats and coffee, two things I can't get through the day without.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I don't mind that I am addicted....(blink.... blink.... blink)......I am perfectly fine with it.....DH???? Now he has a problem with my addiction!!!  

Oh man! I had a bad time the other day! My crown came off!!! Durn tooth! I mean durn fake whatever! It is one of my front teeth too! sigh.... I could just run around all hillbilly with the left over part of the real tooth but I can't say I find it attractive......So I bought the little tube of repair pasty stuff. It has held for a few days so far so I am good for the minute.  It came off when DH and I were out to lunch too. We went to a little Japanese place and I had some of my favorite sushi  Yum! I like the unagi (grilled eel)! Then the dumb tooth came out. I tried to put it under my pillow, but I guess the tooth fairy knew it wasn't real. I didn't want a dollar anyway...I wished for a goat....maybe that is why I didn't get anything! 

Not much else is new. We are tying to sell DH's old car......Sometimes I can't stand the CL crazies...yes I know I am one of them but really?!?!?! Sometimes you have to wonder about them. What do you want for $800 ? It runs (pretty good in our opinion), has only minor body damage, the inside is a little dirty...DH spilled soda and I spilled a bunch of coffee over the years....but the title is clean and she is registered and passed smog inspection the last time she was done. She is 19 years old for goodness sakes! And people ask for pics, but don't seem to look at the ones I put in the add!!!    They are the exact same pics I would send them if I felt like it! But I don't. They can come look in person if they want to know more. And once we looked at the other adds on there, she is a steal! Most cars that are $1000 or $1500, have out of state plates or aren't registered or are not smogged..... 

I put some Faverolle eggs and some Lav ameraucana eggs in the bator... The rest of my sabastopol goose eggs all quit on me.  Dry incubating isn't very successful with my type of bator. I am going back to adding water. 

I can't believe it is almost Easter! We have a special Easter tradition. The night before, we follow a recipe for Easter Cream Puffs, with scriptures that go along with the recipe about the crucifiction. But you can't eat them until the next morning. Once they are cooked and "stabbed" in the side, they rest in the "tomb/oven" overnight. Then we serve them for Easter breakfast with strawberries and whipped cream! Yum! It is easy because I don't have to cook breakfast before church! It is already done! 

I think that is it for now....


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Yummmmmmm! My mouth is already waterin' for your Easter Cream Puffs!!!
Sucks about your crown, I didn't realize they could fall off!


----------



## elevan

Ooohh...please take pics of your Easter Cream Puffs for us


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Four winds, normally they don't. But it was installed some 17 years ago. It came off a year ago and I just had the dentist reinstall the same one at that time because I can't afford to have it totally redone yet, but it is long overdue. She didn't believe me when I told her that it was my original crown! I always said I was queen of this castle and I have the crown to prove it!  I better watch out...if my crown is lost I might get demoted to maid or cook or chauffeur....Oh wait I already am all of the above!  

I will try and take pics of the cream puffs if they last long enough, but I might miss getting one if I take too long. I am now up to 3 times the recipe I think, but I can't go any higher because, for one, my oven is only a regular oven and for two, my arms are only so strong! Stirring that batter makes a man out of you!

I forgot to share a funny from the other day....I looked out the window and I see Not-So-Gandhi (sebastopol gander) standing tall looking a little worried. So I follow his gaze to see what is going on. Willow, his favorite girl, as a cat E-collar (lampshade) on and is walking very carefully!!!   I don't think he approved of her newest attempt at fashion.  She had been poking around in the garage (most likely trying to drink the baby goat water through the fence and muddy it all up) and the collars had been in a bucket since they aren't in use right now. She must have just reached down at the right angle and back up with just enough umph to pick it up. It wasn't tight on her but it was a little one since Tantara my littlest ragdoll is tiny.  It was pretty funny. I almost ran for the camera, but I wasn't sure if she was going to get really scared and try to run, possibly hurting herself.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Happy Easter everyone! 

Here is the pic of our Easter cream puffs...


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Saturday night, when we did our Easter egg coloring and Easter story/cream puff making. It was only the twins, myself and DDs friend. The other 2 boys were asleep and DH was at work. We normally do our stuff around midnight....just how things work out, so we were up late having fun, coloring eggs and stuff. 

Here's a pic of our egg train...






The green one is my husband, the white one is Minerva Louise, she is just sitting upside down in the train for some reason, the orange one is Zoidberg,....don't remember who all the rest are. We like to make some look like people (or animals) we know, or see on tv. 

It was fun. And the puffs were delicious! 

I hope everyone had a good holiday.

Junior isn't too happy with me right now. I was out with all my goats and all the babies except him, were walking along with us eating weeds and stuff.....fat little Jr with the rolly polly belly was walking with us and looking up at me wanting another bottle.....    Sooo I cut him back to 3 a day. He is just starving and wasting away to nothing ..... At least that is what he is trying to convince me. He is super soft! I love to pet him. But yeah....he is not too happy with me right now. 

This morning I got up, fed Jr (baby goat), milked my 2 mama goats, 3 minute shower, ran out the door with out even any coffee to pick up my 17 year old, to get him to the community college for his appointment with the counselor on time.  Ok, so then I ran another errand in town and got home, made a phone call. DH came home with the same child a few minutes later. We went over all the stuff they talked about, took care of some more business...and then I saw him eating some leftover ham. I said hey, I forgot to eat anything all day, I finally had some coffee, but would you mind throwing together a quick ham and egg sandwich for me?....DS mumbled that maybe he could. So about half hour later I asked hows the sandwich coming along? He responded with a comment about how he was doing dishes (that he hadn't done last night, mind you) and he didn't want to get in trouble for not having them done ..... Really!?!  I ended up making my own sandwich, but how is that for gratitude?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Stupid computer keeps erasing my stuff!!!!

OK last time....

I have been trying to capture the real color of my "purple" goat. She has a real burgundy caste to her "black" coat. In the first pic, she has a real black stripe down the center of her back and the purplish color in the black on her side, when the light hits it just right.






In this pic, both ears, but more on the right ear, she has brown right at the base and a lot of brown speckling on the tips. If you can see the white "angel" and follow the sweep down the wing all the way to the back leg, she has a big brown spot on her belly, next to the white and under that imaginary line. 






Can you see the color difference??????




This is Nelly. She is very little and very baby. Got milk?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Wow!  I had one of "THOSE" kinda yesterdays!

I know, they don't happen often but I just don't get why we have to have them at all. 

GOOD THING: DH called to tell me that we had a solution to our house tax money issue....they want alot of money, we don't got that much.....but we got that sorted out. Whew! OK so that is good.

BAD THING: But I had to tell him that the clothes dryer won't turn on or off or start. It is electronic little pad won't shut off and the buttons to start just won't respond. Durn technology. 

GOOD THING: Then I got to tell him that we were thinking of him and were in the process of putting together one of his favorite dinners, ravioli and garlic bread. ( I use this killer rustic, cheesy garlic bread and add fresh garlic, butter, oregano, basil and sage......Yum!)..... 

BAD THING: On the stove.....all 4 regular burners, wouldn't turn on......the oven was set to 375 but topped out at 205.....so I canceled it and tried to reset it. Each time it topped out at a lower temp. I finally left the oven at 155 and threw the bread in anyway. I fired up the propane BBQ grill and heated water to make the raviolis ( they were the frozen kind not from scratch) and we used the microwave for the veggies and sauces. 

BAD THING: And then I burned my hand on the fake burner on the stove, when I went to turn it off....it is just a warming burner and I had turned it on to check if it was out of commission too....guess not!

GOOD THING: I had 2 chicks hatch out under my broody. They are ameraucana chicks from my lav hen Purple Poppy and black rooster. The mom was from Sandhills project lav pen and the she and the sister to the roo are nice and thick. I bred him back to mom since I wanted to try and get the recessive lav to come out, and I hope to keep the dark aqua color of the eggs they hatched out of. I guess we will see if it worked. There were some blue birds out of this girl before so I know we also have blue genes in there.


JUST ONE OF THOSE THINGS: I think my funky colored goat is just going to be a very dark brown. Still pretty cool and I can't wait for her to grow up and see how she turns out (besides ornery, cause I am putting my money on that!)

Oh yeah!!! I sneaked a peek at the nest my little call is sitting on and she has 3 eggs in there!  Crossing my fingers because I need a new girl since my other little girl was killed by the neighbor dog. I have my original Holderreads pair and one other pair and a lone drake. (They are the babies from a few years ago out of my original pair.)

I need to go find the 4h fair forms and get them turned in  they are due now!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Oh My Goodness!!!!

If I didn't see it with my own eyes, I would absolutely not believe this one....

I was hanging out in the back with the goats. I was looking at Georgia, trying to decide if she is pregnant. She seemed to cycle almost constantly, every 2 and a half weeks for forever, so after many attempts to breed her, I just decided I would wait til fall and see about it then. 

She had plenty of babies for her previous owner so a year off might be just the break she needed. After I ruled out tropical island resorts, she settled on the backyard as her vacation destination. She has just been relaxing and pigging out on the all hours buffett of weeds, more weeds and bark and leaves.

So I noticed that a few weeks ago she started to look very pregnant. Well when I asked her about it, she gave me one of those "you did not just ask me that?!" indignant sort of looks. So I let it go. I thought that her rumen was just filling out. She is a little bit saggy on the sides of her belly and I figured that with the greens and extra weeds she was getting, she was just filling out. 

This goat is one that I would describe as serious and dignified. She also seems smarter than the average goat....Now I know that she is. Every other goat that I know, will rub against the fences to scratch their sides or behind if they are itchy.....Not Miss Georgia! Noooooo! She picks up a stick and scratches the exact spot that itches! 

I am NOT making this up! She had a forked stick in her mouth (OK maybe twig is a more accurate term) and she is chewing on one of the branches. This stick is maybe 16 inches long on one side and the other side of the "v" is about 5 or 6 inches. She has the short side in her mouth. She turns her head and the long part touches her wide belly and she moves it just enough to scratch. Oh that is kinda cute I think. She was eating and now is accidentally scratching her side. The stick falls out of her mouth. She tries to pick it up but a herdmate is in the way and the stick is knocked out of her mouth a second time. She stops, picks it up and turns her head. Well the stick doesn't touch her side this time. She starts to slide the stick over, using her teeth and gums/lips until the end of the smaller stick is now sticking out the other side of her mouth and she is almost holding the actual "v" in her mouth, then she proceeds to turn her head and use the longer stick that now reaches again, to scratch her belly!


----------



## Canadiannee

LOVE reading your journal! Brings a BIG ole ear-to-ear smile on my face everytime!


----------



## promiseacres

smart goat! I love watch my sheep use their horns to get their itchy spots


----------



## promiseacres

smart goat! I love watch my sheep use their horns to get their itchy spots


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks Canadiennee and Promiseacres!

I am glad you enjoy reading this cause my DH is glad I have "someone else" to bore with my animal stories!

I think I forgot to mention that my kid was in the newspaper from when we did Farm Day! She was on the front page (small town thing) but still! She was in a pic with her giant pet rooster JJ (short for Julia Jr), and a little girl was petting him. We don't get the local paper but friends told us and her BFF gave her a copy of the paper. That was so cool! I scanned it and sent the pic to mom and grandma.

Several years ago her twin was in the paper with the champion bird (his pet silkie Tumbleweed) and he won first place in showmanship that year. I will be the first to admit that we now have silkies that would blow her away, but she was in excellent condition and other than her crest was a nice little bird. 

I have a buyer for my two little boys!  and  (Goat babies) I am really glad they are going as pets, but man! I really would have liked to keep Junior, Spells boy.

 I think I would like to breed Janie again next year, hold back one of her boys and use him over Spell and Reese to add angularity. Watch. She is going to give me girls next year!  . Her kids this year were sooo curvy in their legs! Just beautiful! But Spell and her little girl are very poor in that area. I was thinking it was and still might be a selenium deficiency. It seems that I really need at least 3 times a year and maybe 4. I am watching closely to try and do what is best for my herd. 

Yesterday we washed off the outside of half the house...Wow that is a lot of work! 

We planted more of DH strawberry plants that have been waiting for like 2 weeks....We added compost to a few potted plants were hungry. 

We cleaned the rabbits cage and move it outside. They were having so much fun running around. They scared the daylights out of the baby goose when she came to see what was going on. 

I filled in the holes DH dog made when he dug out and killed all my flowers. 

I think that is about it, but I gotta go. I have the other half of the list of things I need to get done.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Weeeeelllll....how do you like that? My clothes washer is now on the fritz as well.  I do believe she is jealous! 

I left a message for my appliance repair guy......Yes, we have so many problems that I have an actual guy.....He has fixed my the freezer, dishwasher 2 or 3 times, my clothes washer 2 times and one of those was a 2 time job cause the replacement part had to be replaced, .......and now its the cooktop/oven, washer and dryer.......OYE! If they weren't already overgrown parasites, I'd offer him my firstborn....and my second...and third!!!.... Unfortunately I don't think he would be interested in them in the condition they are in! Gently used, slightly sassy, a little smelly on occasion, but well loved.........

I love my repair guy! When our washer actually broke, he let me know that the washer we had was designed for city folk with barely dirty clothes that don't actually wash  3 or more loads of laundry all day every day! Huh! Imagine that! People don't have billions of pounds of laundry every week????? (blink, blink,blink)   What kind of people are they????

 Actually my BFF is so clean and her family has maybe a half a load of city laundry every day....So I get it....kinda. I walk into her house and I feel like Pigpen....the cloud of animals/dust/country just following me. And my socks don't match either. Everything in her house matches. Her clothes, her couches, her towels, she even has dishes that match too!!!! Oh and coffee cups and saucers! And they match and aren't chipped! Oh and she is allergic to cats like you would not believe! And of course I am always covered in cat hair...I can see her nose turn red and her eyes start to water when I get near....(well, not usually, but once in awhile). Good thing she likes me huh!?!

So yesterday we washed off another part of the house, so now we just have one fairly small section left then that is done, hopefully for the year. While I am not a fan of plastics and all the bad stuff about them....the vinyl siding on our house is pretty cool. It is way easier than stucco to clean that is for sure! Vinyl is in the plastics category right????

Then we took about 21 loads of laundry to the laundromat...not kidding. We used 4 of the giant machines that easily hold 3 king sized quilts per load or 3 regular sized loads (regular is based on my extra large capacity machine at home. I can wash one large sleeping bag or king sized quilt  or the equivalent in clothes.) 6 of the double load machines and 3 of the small machines because we were already using all the big machines. And then we had the whole wall of dryers running and the attendant came in irked that we were starting some laundry at 7:15 because they close at 8. So we took home several wet loads to dry on the fence. But really???? I just blew nearly $40 so they could have been a little more polite about it. And really, I would have spent another $20 easily had they let me finish drying them....I will definitely be looking for a different laundromat next time. That is too much money to spend in a rude store, for just under an hour of use.  

Needless to say we didn't get much else done yesterday.... I think I will make myself a cup of coffee then go to bed. My guy will be here tomorrow after I get home from work. 

Oh I took a few pics of Georgia.....I think she might be trying to sneak one by me....What do you think?

















She doesn't have ANY poofy to her lady parts! I am sooo confused...But I think she is filling her udder, just a little bit........ And boy is she fat! I know she doesn't like me talking about her like that, but her skin is so tight, I think she is just going to absolutely pop! And y'all are going to hear it!

Oh yeah, I also forgot to tell you that I was checking on the chickens and Weird Altitude had the whole nest box over his head and was trapped inside! I personally think one of his ladies Fresia, was mad at him for giving Sandy those lovey dovey eyes and she musta popped that box right over him to teach him a lesson! How dare he give anyone else those smoochy looks! He  belongs to her! I personally am waiting for some fertile eggs so I don't really care who gets the smoochy moves and all but what do I know about chicken love?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Update time.

Yesterday my appliance guy came out. The verdict:
   The washer is fixed. It was the same part we had problems with the last 2 times.
    The dryer has had the serial number worn off because we over use all our machines and so no replacement parts, but he did get it to kinda work.If we don't let the time run out, we can dry stuff. 
   The stove/oven is not even likely to be a problem because the outlet is the problem so now I need to get an electrician out. 

The plumber was out today and cleared the kitchen drain but suggested a replacement of the metal drain pipes at the cost of $950.00 

Haven't called the electrician yet. I was thinking that now might be a good time to run the wire to the other spot in the kitchen where I eventually want the stove to end up....

Truffles went to her new home today. I was sad, but the lady was surprised and happy with how friendly the rest of my goats were. Of course Truffles knew what was up and wasn't real happy. She gave me a sad look, but was calm and the lady thought she just defeated. I think she is just a mello goat and will be happy in a home where she can be closer to the top of the totem pole. She should be coming up to the lady by dinner tonight......The lady did offer to take Nellie instead but I can't part with her.

I got the deposit on the 2 little boys too. They are going home on Sunday. 

I had a friend/coworker out today to hang out a bit with her baby. So much fun! He was worn out after and took a nice nap for mom. 

Busy day, good day, tired, but I don't have to work tonight so that is good.

Gotta go figure out dinner....Be back later.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Washer is out again! 

My guy will be out as soon as he gets the part again...last time it was the same part and also had to be replaced 2x so I am not surprised. Seems like they need to make better quality parts...

I have been watching Hoarders on netflix. I am fine for the first half of an episode, then I get almost manic and have to go clean! Something! Anything! Everything!........ I guess my brother is the same way!!! I am actually, for real, I know you won't believe it, but I am getting rid of about half of the kids elementary school level  books. I love books and don't usually lend them out, almost never let them go. But it has been years since most of them have been read so I kept the kids and my favorites and a few fun books, then we set some side for my DS friend that isn't particularly fond of reading. The kids picked out some good books and we also gave him the choose your own adventure series that we had. Hopefully he will like them. 

DD and I butchered 3 of the boy muscovies today and built a big fire to cook them. It ends up being half smoked, half deep (shallow) pit and is crazy good! One of the boys went over the fence and was bothering someone next door so he was the first volunteer. I have to say, I don't really like the male Scovies all that much. We have one female, mom to these particular babies, that is sweet as can be. But I get tired of the too friendly boys, either trying to get fresh with my pants/shoes or trying to get fresh with my geese! I always end up eating them, that way I don't have to go to bed mad at them...I just go to bed full! This year we are keeping one little girl to keep Ferdie company and we will hold on to the nicest male until I get tired of him. But the geese are setting on some eggs already so we will probably have some confused "scovie? But I thought I was a goose! You didn't tell me I was adopted!!! " birds running around soon. They will fit in even better.... everything around here seems to think it is some other animal.......

Speaking of some other animal, did I mention that I named the little goose Nessie? She reminds me of the Loch Ness Monster. She comes in the kitchen at night with her silkie to sleep in my brooder (plastic tub). Well, we don't usually eat dinner til pretty late so when we make too much noise, she slowwwwwly peeks her head up out of the box (like 6 inches at least) and starts telling us how rude we are....that she and her pet silkie are "trying to sleep in here, and could we please keep it down some, for goodness sakes!"  

Oh , some sad news. That little siamese cat was hit by a car this morning and didn't make it. The neighbor found him and came to check if he was ours. I am so angry at he owner that dumped all 3 of those cats! Dumped pets are no match for a road like ours or dogs and fences that they aren't used to..... At least ferals and strays stand a fighting chance. Housepets don't.  

I think that's it for now....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Today was a good day!

This morning my coworker brought me a venti mocha from Starbucks!!!! Ahhhh!!!! Nice!!!!! When she comes in I am about halfway through my shift because I work graveyard....so extra nice!!!! 

My 2 little goat boys went to their new home today. I couldn't be happier. I am a little sad about Junior (now Oh Henry) being wethered because he was so nicely shaped I would have loved to use him as a buck over my girls next year, but I am glad he is going to a pet home. I know some bucks end up with less of a quality of life due to stinkyness and testosterone run behaviors, so he got lucky. I had let their new mom know before that Chip was a little shy and I was hoping that was OK. At one point she picked him up and he snuggled right against her. I am glad. He is used to being picked up as we carry him in every night still and he does come up for pets, but when the others knock him away, he just leaves. They loved Oh Henry of course. And her Hubby wanted Nellie! Of course! I could have sold her 2x already! She was the runt and there was never a question about her staying. The fact that DS fell for her just made that easier. 

Then I fell asleep on the couch. So a good day.  

I do need to call the electrician tomorrow. Wish me luck on that one. I hope it doesn't cost me a fortune. Also the appliance guy didn't make it out Friday so hopefully he will be out on  Monday so we can wash clothes again.  

Last week when my coworker/friend came out to the house, she gave me one of the best compliments. She said it felt like a home when she walked in. I laughed and asked if it was the mess or the mismatched furniture?!? But then I looked around. There are family pics on the wall and it is clear that all of us live here. There are books and games and clothes everywhere and the display cabinet is full of old toys and books from my kids younger days. I love matching things and organizing, so having 5 other people helping me mess up the house and clutter up everything almost makes me crazy. I try and remind myself that the day I clean my house and it stays that way, will be the saddest day of my life, because that will mean the kids are all gone and most likely my DH too. So while I do enjoy order, I try to remember to appreciate what I have, where I am, while I am here. 

I asked 2 of my own kids what made the house feel like home. They both said the mess.  DD said that at one friends house, everything is so clean and they aren't allowed to leave anything or mess up anything. They have to clean everything right away and watch the clutter. Just not the kick your feet up and relax kinda place. I guess I don't have to feel SO guilty for the mess after all. We try and keep it under control, but it isn't worth constant yelling about. And the kids rooms are generally allowed to be pig pens for a few months before I insist they clean them up. It is their space so they have some control over it most of the time.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Lol, I have to say, my house is" beautifully lived in" aswell!!!!   
How is Georgia? Do you have a due date for her?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Four Winds,
 I had one mom confess to me one time that she was a very casual housekeeper....Boy was she! That sure made me feel better knowing that I wasn't the only one that had some trouble keeping up with cleaning. And I had 4 little ones, she only had one! My mom has a very tidy house and so does my grandma. But early on, I realized that I would have to sacrifice something to keep it even close to that clean. It was taking the kids to the park and outside to play, or clean up the kitchen. It was reading to the kids, practicing manners with the kiddy tea set or vacuuming. It was decisions like that, that helped me realize that for now, the mess is fine. It isn't going anywhere. I wanted to be a better parent more than I want to be a good housekeeper. I guess I agree that when I go to someone else's house, the less tidy houses are easier to get comfy in. Not being afraid to set something down or spill makes for a better visit. So we are doing a good thing! Permission to be a little lazy accepted. 

As for Georgia, she is fine. She is going to deliver a mansion any day now I do believe!  I thought it was a house, but she is too big for that so I will have to settle for something a little larger. Her last breeding date is January 20....:/ Me thinks that sounds like too much more time, 2 more whole months? She would have to deliver a whole country by then! I think the date before that was Jan 3 or 4 That would still put her a month out. I can't find last years calendar. I was originally trying to breed her for the first sets of kids, but she didn't take, clearly, since everyone else is long since done. I would guess the early January days might be it or the last attempt in december just before christmas???? That could still leave us another month though. I had recorded all the dates, but was sure she hadn't settled because she kept cycling every 2 and 1/2 weeks it seemed. I never throw things away......So I prolly did throw that away only because now I need it and it would have been useful to not throw it away!!!!


----------



## Canadiannee

LOL... Ode to the "lived in" home!! 

My Mother and Grandmother were what I call extremests when it came to cleaning their homes (I mean white glove treatment!) My Mother had what she called her "good livingroom", and I don't ever remember being allowed to step within an inch of the threshold except when receiving guests for Christmas dinner. Although I loved them both, I can't say either of them were "kid friendly" and I vowed when it came to raising mine, I was going to break that mold! 

We often think when we have children, that 18, 19, 20 years is a LONG time... and it's not. The years fly by as you venture through each stage of their lives, from the first step, to the marvels of developing personalities and their likes and dislikes, to grade school, to junior high, high school, college and then career and marriage... I would not have traded sharing every minute of my children's lives for less dog hair, extra dishes in the sink, books and homework stacked on the kitchen table, or even the wet towels littering the bathroom floor....

Yep... a lived in "house" signifies a "home" to me - lol, mis-matched, well loved and with heaps and heaps of chatter!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I figure if one hour can make any room presentable, then we are good! Better if we can do it in half, but I'll take what I can get. 

I think most visitors are familiar with us and aren't offended by the critters and "stuff". The friendship and company hopefully make up for it! I always used to tell my girlfriend that any excuse to not do housework is a good excuse! I could do with less dog and cat hair though ... :/ I was actually contemplating shaving the dogs and half the cats, to cut down on the fuzz for a day or 2 til it grows back!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Update on the lazy appliances....most are back from their self declared vacation and fully functional. Poor dryer is still claiming insanity and refusing to start sometimes, but I am looking for a replacement and tell her frequently, to try coerce cooperation....we'll see how long that lasts right???

I called my Mama Mia to see what her plans are for mothers day. I won't be able to make it up to see her and grandma that weekend as the kids have the 4H fair and my DS is going to EQLA down south and the DH is going to see his mother that weekend. 

I thought maybe I could convince mom to go with me up to high north country to fetch me a beautiful baby goat I saw one of my BYH friends has on here that I MUST have....and then I could just blame it all on my mom.....after all mom and dad are the ones that gave me the money for Andy and now he needs a girlfriend or two.....

So I casually mention all that to mom and I confess my plan to 'throw her under the bus' as they say...even though she really had no part in the goat acquisition at this point in time....I also mentioned that I had called grandma and found out that my other grandma lives up north in the more or less general area and I would also like to swing by to see her as well. Mom mentioned that auntie is supposed to be here to visit right around that time and would probably like to go too......So at this point the plan is to take Nessie the loch ness monster goose and her Teddy bear silkie, head north, pick up mom, grandma, auntie, drive north more, drop off goose and silkie, pick up goat, visit grandma, head south, drop off auntie, grandma, mom and head home. Blame it all on mom and look sad and dejected and insist that I had nothing to do with bringing home this adorable baby goat and how could you not love this fat little face! And the ears!!!!  .....It was aaaaalllllllllll mom and grandmas fault! They made me do it! See I told you I shouldn't be allowed to hang out with them. They are bad influences on me ...... ....and they spoil me...but aren't they supposed to? 

So DH walked into the room just as mom called me back  and said that grandma is excited and would love to do a trip like that!

So now I just gotta try and iron out all the rest of the details...... wish me luck....I think my cover story is SOLID!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Hope you get your baby!  And that DH doesn't up and decide to read your BYH journal  .


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Well its a good thing he's a caveman then and since they only read in pictures I am safe cause my journal wouldn't be anywhere near as interesting if I had to write in pictures!   (Just  kidding!  I love you honey! )

This is the goat I already mentioned a month ago...really, I just mentioned that she would be perfect for us.....and she is a great price and all.....at the end of that conversation, he had asked when I was picking her up. (Knows me well that man does ! ). So when I mentioned all the plans that mom and I were working on, I just mentioned at the very end in a tiny little voice that "oh and ya know, since that little goat is kinda up near there and well we would be in the area anyways and ya know,...I could sorta bring her home....." But I still need a cover story! Right?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I finally washed my truck. I know, I know, I don't wash it because it is a part of my water conservation effort....but it is nice to  have it clean every now and again. I have a dirt driveway so I don't even bother to try that here or I would end up sorrier than when I started. I took her to the carwash. My DH had given me a coupon for the wash. I spent an hour and a half vacuuming the inside  and the attendants kept stopping by to make sure everything was OK since I was taking so long. Vacuuming is free so I am OK there! I had used the back for hay for my goats when the trailer lights were broken.......Dirty! but it smelled like alfalfa..... I don't mind that at all.

I did smash my finger in the car door when I was there though  Thought I almost broke it....:/ but I am OK now.

I guess my aunt is going to be busy and won't be able to join us on my Northern Adventure. Grandma called asking if I wanted to change days, but I can't. The girl at work won't trade nights with me and mom only has Thursdays off. 

I finally got the oil changed in my truck. I was seriously overdue. I also had them check my brakes, they said they were OK for now. Tire pressure was too high but it has been 95  or something like that out here.....

Washer isn't working again....same thing. 

Georgias udder is fuller and squishier.... As long as she doesn't decide to kid on the 2nd....  

DD has been milking for me, to learn how. She offered to do it so I could stay a little longer up north if I can get the night off of work. I do pay babysitters (animal sitters are babysitters to me) so that may have been a little motivation too. She does a good job and she shows up at the milk stand with more stubborn than they have.... though sometimes it's a close call....

Nellie and Stinkerbelle were tap dancing on the roof of the tall goat house. They are trying out for Santa's sled team next year. 

Nessie and Teddy Bear ate all 15 lettuce plants in my little garden patch. I caught them in the patch 2x in the morning just cruising around eating stuff under the compost beneath the leaves. I shooed them both out. I was gone for a few hours and when I came back the whole plot was was clean and sparkly! And they were ready for a midday siesta after the all you could eat salad bar!  Then I had DS plant some little corn shoots just outside the fence. When I got home from work, some of them were missing and a few were torn out but left on the ground???....It took me  a minute....Nessie lays down and sticks her head through the fence for the green stuff on the other side! OOPSIE! MY BAD! They are so cute I can't get mad at them! I like how the head on this little goose is turning out. I wouldn't have minded at all  if she didn't sell.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

It is sooooo nice to get the inside of your vehicle clean! And everytime ya vow that "this time you are going to keep it that way!!"  In a month, it is right back to how it was before the cleaning!!! Between my toddlers, and critters, the hay/straw and grain hauling, I don't seem to have a hope!    Lol, oh well! At least it runs tickity-boo!!!
I love geese,( and ducks)!!!   But, I don't have the faucilitys yet, and at the speed anything extra gets done around our farm, I may be waiting for some of my own for a bit yet!!! One day! Untill then I will just have to enjoy everyone elses pics!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I'll have to drag you over to the Sebastopol side! Nessie looks all scrungy (my BFFs word...it is a cross between scruffy and grungy) because she was showering in the water as I was watering the left over plants from their weeding effort! That and she is a sebbie so they have the morning bedhead look all the time. She looks like she has a little helmet right now. Her feathers are coming in and the fuzz is moving back. Interesting look. 

I agree on the vehicle thing. I try not to let too much junk collect inside, but I have almost given up on the dust out here. I don't mind hauling anything inside....well maybe I wouldn't want to haul a pig, even in a crate, but everything we need is either for us or the critters. And I need the critters so they get to ride too! ..... One year my minivan was out of commission during the county fair. We hauled everyone...all the animals even, in my DH's little Altima. I felt bad though. He doesn't even like the animals much and we had to put Bambi, our nubian in the backseat!  She was fine of course. And she was my sons showmanship goat so we couldn't just leave her out. I really try to not wash the outside very much as I grew up with the chronic drought here in California, but I do like it when she is clean. Now that she is clean I am going to put the crates in to haul some animals around!  Nessie and Teddy are going on the Northern Adventure so they get to be the first critters inside. 

I would love to have a truck full of babies and toddlers again...all the carseats and stale snacks stuck in the seats....and lost toys......and the hilarious things they say!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

ragdollcatlady said:
			
		

> I'll have to drag you over to the Sebastopol side! Nessie looks all scrungy (my BFFs word...it is a cross between scruffy and grungy) because she was showering in the water as I was watering the left over plants from their weeding effort! That and she is a sebbie so they have the morning bedhead look all the time. She looks like she has a little helmet right now. Her feathers are coming in and the fuzz is moving back. Interesting look.
> 
> I agree on the vehicle thing. I try not to let too much junk collect inside, but I have almost given up on the dust out here. I don't mind hauling anything inside....well maybe I wouldn't want to haul a pig, even in a crate, but everything we need is either for us or the critters. And I need the critters so they get to ride too! ..... One year my minivan was out of commission during the county fair. We hauled everyone...all the animals even, in my DH's little Altima. I felt bad though. He doesn't even like the animals much and we had to put Bambi, our nubian in the backseat!  She was fine of course. And she was my sons showmanship goat so we couldn't just leave her out. I really try to not wash the outside very much as I grew up with the chronic drought here in California, but I do like it when she is clean. Now that she is clean I am going to put the crates in to haul some animals around!  Nessie and Teddy are going on the Northern Adventure so they get to be the first critters inside.
> 
> I would love to have a truck full of babies and toddlers again...all the carseats and stale snacks stuck in the seats....and lost toys......and the hilarious things they say!


Lol, and don't miss out the fights and arguing!!!!    It is all good though, I know it wont last forever!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I got a new heeler on my Northern adventure!  She is on my heels better than any dog!






















My trip went really well. My DD learned to milk for me the week before so I could stay a little longer, but I still couldn't get the night off work so I went up the night before.

 I took Nessie and Teddy and dropped in to see grandma as soon as I got to San Jose. She let Nessie swim in her pond! Nessie was so excited! Teddy walked all around the edge of the pond, following Nessie and eating bugs and whatnot on the way. Grandma made us fruit smoothies, then we spent a few hours visiting while she watered her yard and we kept an eye on Nessie and Teddy while they were eating and exploring.

I got to moms around 6:30 and my dad was upset that I didn't have a cell phone as I was traveling alone, so he took me down and hooked me up with a new one. I have a number that my grandma and family can call that will not be long distance for them and with family share, we can talk for cheap.

Mom and dad also hooked me up with sweetlix minerals. I have a hard time getting them down here so I let them know I needed to pick some up before I came home. They bought me 4 bags! I did finally get the feed store a town over, to agree to order them if I get him the numbers (product ID) that I need. Now I will have the numbers so hopefully I can get ahold of them easier.

Three of my brothers and sister in law came by to visit since I was just there for a few hours. I think they are hilarious...I always have a good time hanging out with my siblings.

Grandma wanted to leave at 5 in the morning and my aunt was able to  come too! We got started OK but I got a migraine and carsick within about 10 minutes of leaving so mom ended up driving the whole way up! We stopped in Fairfield and dropped the birds off to their new owners, then made it up to Oroville in a few more hours. We were there just before 10 I think. Between stopping to switch drivers, drop off the baby birds and stretch our legs, we made pretty decent time.

Grandma K was sooo happy to see us! I haven't seen her in several years so it was really great to get to visit. We had a few other family members stop by to visit while we were there too. I love having a family that is happy to have you drop in anytime you can! We were able to visit for about 3 hours.

While we were there I had a delivery of my new baby goat! Thanks Barbara! I think my grandma was even more excited than I was and I was/am pretty excited! She offered to hold her on the way home cause she was crying. My poor aunt would doze off and then I would drive over a bump or something and wake up the baby. She would end up crying right in my aunts ear! It is a good thing we are all true animal lovers! Everyone just felt bad that she was scared. Grandma was disappointed that I only got one! 

We made it back in about 4 hours with a starbucks and a gas detour, so again, good time. When we dropped off grandma and my aunt, grandma asked if I needed gas money. I thanked her, but she had just filled my tank and it was still full so I was fine. So then she asked if I needed more goat money! I laughed out load and said sure, but save it til I come again...it will be a good excuse to come visit! Before we left grandma Ks she had also insisted that I should buy another goat soon so I can combine trips and stop in again!  I know y'all think I was joking about the blaming my family for enabling my addiction, but they really are wonderfully helpful in this department!!! LOL I couldn't ask for a better family! 

I stopped in at my DH favorite little villa for his number one favorite meal from there Raviolis. They have really good raviolis...for $53 dollars they better be!!!!  That was for 4 quarts! Talk about an expensive bribe!   (But my DD confessed to me that my home made raviolis are actually better!!! yeah for that!)

Maybe I should name my new baby Ravioli! 

When I ran to buy the raviolis, mom and dad babysat  for me and let my new baby run around a bit. This little girl loved my dad!  He sure liked her too. I grabbed a few bites of KFC and then hit the road again.

I made it home OK but that last half hour was rough. I was getting tired. I got home with just enough time to shower, tuck my new baby in and take a half hour nap before work...

It was a great trip. I got to visit and had a good time.

And now I have a cute new baby too! She took the bottle for me really well so that is good. She is 7 weeks old. My twins think she is pretty neat.

Mission Northern Adventure was a success...one more night of work and then I am going to sleep for 2 days straight.....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Sooooo sad! 






My little dog, Rinky Dinky got out and was hit by a car last night! We had him for around 10 years or so. He was originally a pound puppy (adult actually). He was a great little dog. I miss him already. Whiskey used to give him the stink eye, on the sly, under my chair when she was a puppy. She is very subdued today. 

Raine is a very quiet cat most of the time, but he is my medicine man. Whenever I am sad or sick, he will shove everyone else out of the way to come love on me and try to make me feel better. He knew I was upset and was in my face today.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

My DH was trying to (almost) console me and pointed out that I will always remember Dinky when I look at the stains on the carpet...uhhh.....yeah. I assured my beloved DH that when he is old and has accidents on my carpet, even if they are on purpose accidents, I won't yell at him either....and when he smells like a stinky old dog....I will still pet him and love on him too!  

I buried my little friend under my avocado tree. 

I am pretty sure he was gone instantly. He was starting to have a difficult time walking once in a while so we built him a ramp up the front steps and occasionally he would forget things and act lost in the front yard or look confused. We guesstimate that he was near 15 or 16 easily and was starting to show his age. When we got him his muzzle was all black. Today as I said me goodbyes and stroked his muzzle, it was almost pure white. I was starting to dread watching him fade away and having to try and balance the quality of life versus how much I wanted him with me....... but what I wouldn't give to have just a few more days and weeks with him.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I couldn't rest today so I decided to help prep the kids goats for the 4 h fair this next weekend. We shaved Reese and Spellbound and their 2 little girls naked! Oh the crying and carrying on! The big girls look so sleek! I can't wait to wash them up  and get some pics. 

I think I am going to suggest that my DD wash her birds a few days early and just cage them til the show. We are usually up all night the night before but we are only taking about 5 birds this time I think. 

My neighbor gave me another pigeon for my DD. It is a pretty brown and white male with a frilly row of feathers surrounding his head....hard to describe but a beautiful bird. And tame! I am pretty sure she will want to take him to the county fair this year. She has one female with blue eyes and feathered feet and one brown and white regular pigeon. then she has the baby of those 2.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I love the rain!  It poured last night. It feels so fresh and clean outside right now...

BUT!!!! We had just shaved 4 goats....So tonight all the girls are in the garage. The new baby is outside the pen cause the big mean girls would ram her. She is sad about that. She has been spending nights in the pen with the other 2 little stinkers. They sometimes push her around a little and she will push back cause she is bigger so that all works out OK. The big girls were trying to ram her through the pen...I bought 2 little dress/ sweaters at Petsmart today for the big girls, but they were a little too small for them so I tried them on the babies...Too cute! I will try to get  a few pics to share before they get too dirty. They didn't care for the skirt part of the dresses and were trying to pull them off of themselves, then they each grabbed the others skirt and tried to help each other!  I was afraid of someone catching them on something and getting hurt so I didn't leave them on, but I will take them with in case we need them on friday night at the 4 h fair. 

One of my little call girls Sterling, was breathing funny so she was on antibiotics and penned up for a few days. She was sooooo vocal today! Telling me how upset she was that I had locked her up and she missed playing in the middle of the rain storm!!! Oh the indignation! Just because she was sick didn't mean I had the right to keep her from rain! She was clearly feeling better so I let her loose and her posse collected her and they all went for a swim, then literally ran to the back to look for more rain or mud or something....

Since I officially made back my investment on my Sebastopol geese, I want to find another gander for this fall. I really want to find a smooth breasted lavender male. I would like other colors too....but I gotta go slow. I also want to either build some official goose nest boxes for them or buy more doghouses... and a stronger pool/ swimming trough....Since they can (almost) pay for themselves, they should have some better accommodations.

Still no babies from Georgia, but her udder is still filling and getting squishier by the day. She really can't run now. When we let the girls out to come up for milking, they all run and leave her in the dust. She tries to run, but it ends up being a very moderate waddle.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

We just got back from the 4h fair. 

DS got a 2nd in dairy goat showmanship, Nellie got a first in her class (but there weren't any other goats in there so it is a little hollow  :/) and Spelly got a 3rd.

DD got 1st in poultry showmanship and her pigeon Rousseau got 1st and reserve of the show. She got 1st also for Alexis black ameraucana, Queen Elizabeth old english bantam, Hannibal showgirl,  Skittles her female pigeon, and Purple Poppy lav ameraucana got 2nd.

She got 1st in dairy goat showmanship, Reese got 3rd for her udder being lopsided (forgot to check and milk down the one side before she went in) and Stinkerbelle got 1st but again she was the only one in her class so  The judge did say that he was basically biased against the ND...nothing personal but he doesn't know much about them and would always place the larger animals over them..:/ I do appreciate that he was honest about it, as they are all volunteers and we totally appreciate the work they do. But I would have liked a better idea of Reese faults and better points. 

This morning during the small animal round robin, they needed another goat so Raviolianna got to pretend to be  a pygmy goat. Then in the large animal round robin they needed 2 more goats so Spelly and Raviolianna got to help out again too. Everyone loved Rav and she got lots of compliments. I felt a little sorry for the kids that ended up showing our ND goats....they aren't the most cooperative for us on their better days. The judge had the kids keep Spell behind Reese and they were mostly alright. Being smaller even the littler kids were OK handling them when they acted up a little. 

DD ended up having one of the market steers give her a hard time. He jumped up on her and smashed her cheek good. She was showing him after the dairy cow so maybe she smelled like a pretty girl cow to him. She was hurt and cried a little  but we iced her cheek and she went back to try again. He started up again, so they let her just trade for the other one and she did OK. She got 1st in the small animal round robin and 6th in the large animal round robin .

We don't have any of the large animals (besides ND dairy goats ) that they show so she is at a disadvantage in handling them, but she isn't afraid to get in there and try it. This is the second time she has done the large animal round robin and I hope she still does it next year. She loves the cows and enjoyed that the best. Maybe next year if we sell enough goats we can buy a cow. 

I am going to take the girl out for a ice cream or something. She worked really hard.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Before the camera batteries pooped out I had taken a few pics of the DDs birds. 

This is Rousseau the reserve for the whole show 






This is Skittles her female blue eyed pigeon






And of course as soon as she saw Hannibal, my friend Janice mentioned that we are having an ugliest chicken contest at this years county fair....I have to bet that Hannibal would win as he is absolutely the UGLIEST chicken I have ever seen.... but of course, he is the SWEETEST rooster ever! He runs to my feet whenever I am outside and shows me all the grain and dirt and tasty tidbits on the ground...especially the imaginary ones   ....and he will adopt little chicks that just need a friend. I love his ugly mug!  







DD and I grabbed a frappachino at Starbucks and went to Chili's for dinner to celebrate. It was nice just the 2 of us. 

Happy Mothers Day everyone!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

My new little Raviolianna sounds like a horse to me..... She makes these little mummbly "mmmmhhhhmmmhhhmmhhmm" sounds that remind me of the sounds the neighbors horses make...It is pretty cute!...I guess she figures that if she wanted to fit in, she should act like something other than a goat.... Everyone else that lives here thinks they are something other than what they are supposed to be so it makes sense..... if they weren't confused before they got here, they will be soon!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Raviolianna is a good name for your new little goat! Love it.  Sounds like you had a really nice trip up north. 

So sorry about your Rinky Dinky.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Soooo sorry about your little Rinky!!!   
I love Raviolianna!!!! If I ever get goats I want ones like her!!! What breeding is she?
Sounds like you guys did good at the 4-H Fair!!!       We have one coming up in 2 weeks as well, but ours is strictly beef steers, Show & Sale!
Your DD has awesome pigeons!!! I don't know to much about them and didn't know there was different breeds!!! Love Rousseau    I can see why he won!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bridge and 4 Winds,

Thanks for the condolences. I had the hardest time burying him. I didn't realize just how attached I was to him, but 10 years is a pretty long time.  My DH offered several times to do the shoveling, since I was crying so hard I couldn't even see, but I needed to do it myself. It was a part of my saying goodbye I guess. I was so sad at the way he went....I didn't want t o see him get sick or more fragile, but it would have been nice if he just fell asleep and didn't wake up one day. Not easier for me, but I would have felt better knowing it was really his time. 

I don't know if I mentioned it on here before, but one of my little daycare babies had pointed to Dinky one day asking what he was. She wasn't talking much yet and as I reached through the baby gate and gave him a little scratch I said "this is Dinky, he is a dog. " She looked at me , with this look on her face that said she totally did not believe me and said "meow" very authoritatively! LOL  She had really big dogs at home and with his fluffy coat and pointy ears I did had to agree that he looked more like a cat than a dog. The fact that he was smaller than half of the cats here didn't help either. He didn't care what you called him as long as you loved on him. 

My trip was really fun. I have an awesome family and it is always a good time getting to stop and visit even if it is never long enough. I wasn't back 2 days when mom was already calling to say that my grandma is ready to do it again...anytime! I just saw a pic from the family get together that weekend (I wasn't able to go) and it is really cool to see mom, grandma and a few of the aunts , uncles and cousins. We have a huge family so it is rare that even most of us can get together. My aunt from chicago, coming in was a pretty big deal. I am really glad she went with us and I was able to see her for at least a few hours. 

I thought naming my little goat after the really expensive raviolis I bought to bribe the DH was a funny thing. I think the anna on the end sounds a little like Pollyanna...and she is really a very happy and sociable little thing so that fits too. And she is red and white like raviolis in a tomato/marinara sauce. She is a boer by the way. She will be one of my breeders for a meat producing herd for my family. She is Andys new girlfriend...he just has to wait for her to grow up a little. She was an orphan too. I think the mom in me just loves them more for it.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

4Winds,

Good luck on the show! Even with the one calf roughing her up my DD still loves them. I am still exhausted, but it is a good kind. I may not get to do this much longer with my kids so I try and enjoy it as much as I can. 

I didn't really know about all the different pigeons either until we got a few. I did know that they have King pigeons that are bred to be bigger for eating, but I thought that just color patterns were as different as they came. Boy was I wrong! I actually saw some for sale that had curly feathers like my sebastopol geese!  

The day after she got Rousseau, DD found a brown and white pigeon at her school. Some of the kids at P.E. were standing around looking at it. She was on the asphalt and not moving. It is already really hot here so DD picked her up (to the horror of the other kids that were sure she was going to get bit) and asked the janitor to help her find a cool spot with some water for her. She mentioned that it was clearly someones pet by the legband and the fact that she didn't flinch when picked up.  The janitor was proud that someone knew what to do for her and asked if she wanted to take her home. DD went after school to retrieve her from the area they had left her in and brought her home. So now she has 5 pigeons.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I just have to share this recipe. I call it Pizza Casserole.

I was trying to come up with a way to use up left over garlic bread. We love it and use a lot of it, but once it is refrigerated, it gets too hard to use/eat again. I prefer to use real butter, fresh garlic and seasonings so it is very flavorful. We don't usually have the really soft bread, this is the thick crust / firm/ whole grain type of sourdough bread. We also freeze it, so sometimes, I end up with freezer burned bread. I hate to throw it out even though it is fine in the compost and the animals make good use out of it.  I used a strata type base for this. 

My kids like my cooking, but this one got serious compliments, especially for a "leftovers" meal. 

I filled a casserole pan with cut up, 1/2 inch squares of *garlic bread and added a little plain sourdough* to fill it up (about 3/4 of the pan full). 
*12 eggs*
*3 cups of milk*
     Scramble up the eggs and milk and pour over the bread. I let it set at least 1/2 hour while I prep the rest of the filling, turning/mixing and making sure the egg/ milk mix gets                        soaked in well. You could also let this set overnight in the fridge if you wanted.

*2 cups of cubed pepperoni*, I buy the butts from the discount store in a big package for $4.99 and it will make 2 casseroles and still have some left over. I cut the cubes around 1/4 inch or so.

*One can of black olives*. I use small olives and I crush them rather than slice to save time. I just hold them between two fingers and squish!  It takes me about one minute to crush a whole can. 

*One can of diced tomatoes*.

*One cup of shredded mozzerella*.

I use my hands to gently and barely mix the rest of the ingredients into the casserole. I try not to let all the filling fall to the bottom. Cover it with foil and bake at 375 for 1 1/2 hours. Uncover and add *one more cup of mozzerella* over the top and bake for another 1/2 hour. 

Let cool and serve!  YUM!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Wow that's a great looking recipe RagDoll!   Looks delish!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks!  

It really was good. The kids had the second one for snack and dinner the next night and DH never had a chance to even taste it. You snooze you lose around here.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I made another casserole but this time it was an enchilada style one. DS said it tasted like a tamale casserole...either way it was pretty good. For that one I did all the bread, eggs, and milk the same, but I used a mix of ground beef, tomato and corn in an enchilada sauce with extra sauce and cheese over the top. I would add some corn bread or left over cooked cornmeal and some black olives for a real tamale style.....

Poor Nemo....she really died. No really...this time she was belly up on the bottom of the tank and didn't revive. I gave her a proper fish burial with the royal flush.....

Today is my DS 18th birthday! Good gravy he's old!  

Still waiting on Georgia to pop...she seems bigger every day and her udder keeps expanding but nothing yet....I am thinking she will have a dozen or two by the time she decides to let them out if she keeps going like this.... Up until a few weeks ago I was impressed that she was so big but her underside was nice and straight and tucked up tight....then her belly fell through to the floor.....   Poor girl! She walks with her hackles up half the time, doesn't follow the herd the whole way out when the go back to graze some, and she seems to ripple out the ends of her belly when she lays down. I hope she just waits for a time when I am home.....just in case.

The washer is still broken. I finally called maytag. I will never buy another maytag anything ever again! I could have bought another brand washer for all the money I have spent repairing this machine, and this was the replacement machine for the last one that broke (maytag), and the dryers control  panel doesn't work (also a maytag). 

I bought 4 turkey babies and gave them to Hannibal and Zim to raise...Hannibal is a good daddy bird..... Last night we tucked the babies under the boys and hope they will learn to sleep in the same area just till the babies have enough feathers to keep themselves warm. They are good about showing them the food though. 

Power went out today for about 45 minutes. I hope all the eggs in the incubator are still good. I threw a towel over the top for the time it was out and the temp didn't get too low so I think we should be fine.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So my truck blew up today.  Something in the cooling system blew, and boy did it! There was a huge blast, then smoke, steam and coolant came flying out from under the hood. I am fine, but I need my truck  and I can't really afford this right now. 

My repair guy replaced the part in my washer, for the third time, and it worked for one wash then quit again. I am thinking the rest of the washer is shorting out that part so I need a new machine. 

My baby turkeys disappeared over the last two days, I am thinking the possum is back so we set the trap. 

I got the cornish cross chickie babies or DDs fair project. A few of them have gray or black spots. Pretty cute. 

My lavender ameraucana chick died. I haven't had much luck in hatching my lavs this year. I think I need to take the other hens out of the breeding pen so my rooster can focus on Purple Poppy. 

My new  faverolle  rooster is turning out very nice, even thought his beard hasn't grown back in yet. He has a more silver kind of look to his hackles, very white. Weird Altitude has a gold look to his. The new kid has more purple and blue sheen to his tail and Al has more green. I have some eggs from Sandy (my Sandhill girl) in my incubator and I think one from Daisy (my new girl) looks like it is developing.  

I got to visit with my BFF today, compliments of my truck breaking down just down the street from her house, so that was good. It could have been when I wasn't so upset, but I guess with a best friend, anytime is a good time. She came out and got to see most of my farm critters. She is mostly pretty afraid of animals, especially of the bigger animals. She remembers goats, cows and pigs when she was on her grandmothers farm as a child. She was surprised at how calm and relaxing just watching the animals can be. One of her other friends had tried to explain just that.... It is pretty relaxing. She would love for me to find a job with better hours so we can hang out again. I agree.


----------



## bonbean01

Glad there was a little bit of good mixed in with the bad.  So sorry about your little poochie


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bon, 

Thanks for the condolences. I find that I still hold the door and gate open after the big dogs come in.......waiting for him to catch up..... He was a rescue and came to us with some issues. He was terrified of a broom or any stick in your hands, wouldn't bark at all even to go outside, was even terrified to take a treat from our hands. After a few years, he learned to even bark at us to get our attention, paw at our legs to be petted and take most treats we offered him. He LOVED to be groomed...well not the process but loved being cleaned up and totally loved wearing clothes! I think he must have belonged to a little girl as a puppy. He would come prancing out of the grooming salon with bows in his hair! Ironically, for all he loved being cleaned up, he loved cows. When the neighbors would have a steer, he would always sneak through the fence and go visiting. He also loved to hang out around the bales of alfalfa even though he was very allergic to it. When I got the big dogs the new cabinet bed, he liked it so much, he decided to sleep on the pile of cleaning rags under another, smaller cabinet...his own cabinet bed! We loved him and gave him several good years. 

I had a laughing out loud moment this morning. Raviolianna was hungry, I cut her evening bottle in half, last night, and she was acting like she was trying to convince Georgia to let her nurse. Of course Georgia was having nothing of that. I turned around and she had a milk mustache! LOL, Poor Georgia was pretty put out. Raviolianna must have had her chin on the floor since Georgia only has about 6 inches clearance under her. Ravi is already as tall as Georgia. Silly baby!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Raviolianna and a milk mustache! Ha!  Funny how those baby goats don't hesitate to take a drink off anybody's udder when they can!

Sorry about your losses, too. I out my turkey poults outside for the first time today. Keeping my fingers crossed! They are in a small dog kennel, so I'd like to think they are somewhat protected.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Raviolianna is a real cutie. She keeps putting her head down near Georgia's big belly like she is getting ready for another stealth milk mustache mission....I need to start putting the big babies in another pen so poor Georgia can have some peace. Ravi hollers at all of us when she sees anyone, wanting attention. She even just hears the neighbor calling her dogs or whatever and starts screaming at her to come give her some attention! 

Good luck with your turkeys Bridge. This is the first time we have had losses like this. If it isn't the possum getting our babies, it is probably the cats that got dumped out here. I guess the orange one was in the trap this morning and my kid let him out! Since it wasn't the possum he figured he should let him go. I told him that even though our cats leave the birds alone, not all cats do. I want to take these strays to the animal control as I can't possibly handle feeding any more. And they fight with my rescue cats so they need to go. I had to lock Beastie up in a cage overnight because she managed to get into the trap in the first hour it was set. I figured that I would catch our own cats 80 or 90 percent of the time so that didn't surprise me.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Still waiting on my Georgia Peach to have her kids........ I do believe we are close as her curtains were open for a bit today.... I guess a few of  the babies were peeking out her rear window at the outside world but decided not to come out yet.  

I spent $30 on used dryer from CL and after I changed the electrical cord, (all by myself... I am so proud of me!).... It works!!!! Yeah! I still need a washer, but I had a really funny idea. I think I should share with the rest of the world, that is also disgruntled at the crummy company that makes the crummy brand of washer, how you redneck wash in the stupid thing. You wouldn't believe it. Basically it is hand washing, but then you use the machine to do a little agitating and all the wringing for you....Hmmm U tube, maybe....

I had 4 chicks hatch. Two Faverolles from Sandy and Altitude and 2 more lavenders from my project pens. One of the lavenders had curled under feet that didn't straighten out, so I used band aids to make corrective chickie foot splints. Now she is officially a duck!  

My broken truck is back from the doctors. She had exploded one of her hoses and not related to that, the rotors needed sanding. So we are all better now. 

ADGA is so very difficult! I am really frustrated with them. I think I will do mostly AGS and maybe charge more for having to deal with ADGA if anyone wants papers from them. I had one account with my name and my daughters.  Then my son wanted to show this year too so I tried to add him. So I need a whole new account. OK. But now, the goat kids aren't able to be registered to us unless we transfer the dams to the new account or pay the dues on the old account and then transfer the babies to the new account. So I would have to juggle 2 accounts (paying dues on both) or pay and have all the goats transferred to the new account so I don't have to worry about breeding memos from myself to myself!!!!! REALLY???!!! I am of the understanding that minors in California can't own property and can not enter into contracts to buy and sell. Got it. I totally agree with that. But then for our county fairs, the kids have to have their names on the goat registrations for showing. If the goats were in the kids names and they head off to college leaving the goats behind, I would have to worry about them signing papers and selling the goats or their offspring when they weren't here, or else selling them unregistered so I don't have to worry about it. But I want registered animals myself so I think they are more marketable with papers........ OYE!

My lavender sebastopol geese are molting and the new feathers are coming a really pretty purpley blue. 

Whoa Nellie is changing colors on me. She was black with brown moonspots and one light tan moonspot. We shaved her for the 4H fair and now she is getting all kinds of white hairs coming in all over like she took a roan shower. One of her chocolate spots is getting an overlay of a white roan spot. But not the whole chocolate patch, just about 2/3 of it. I think a chameleon may have come acalling when her mom was in heat one night.......


----------



## purplequeenvt

Can you do a lease agreement with him? Around here, all the 4-H/youth that don't own their animals can lease them.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I never even thought about leasing them to my kids. How does that work exactly? Is it too much more trouble than just transferring them? 

I am thinking I should have just registered them in AGS and only transferred the ones the kids wanted to be theirs. Now I have to deal with both registries. 

The problem is that usually, any animal that I decide I want to be mine, ends up really friendly and then one of the kids "steals" it from me.  Not that that is a problem, but the ones they start out with aren't necessarily the ones the end up wanting to keep or show. With chickens, I used to let the kids decide what kinds to get, but then they always just took mine anyways, so I started only getting what I wanted and letting them choose from there. 


Still no babies from Georgie.....but she was groaning uncomfortably..... I didn't let her out back yet, but I am going to check on her again to see if she looks ready to kid yet. if not, she can go out for a few hours, but it is going to get 103 here....HOT!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

When leasing an animal for 4H, all we have to do here is sign a paper, and that is that.  Seems like it would be much easier than having two accounts if you could do that.  Glad your truck is all better.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I am glad my truck is better too and I am glad the rotor thing was taken care of before it caused further damage or an accident. My most precious cargo is still my family (even though sometimes I am truly tempted to trade a few of them for a goat or 2! ). It is good to know the friends and neighbors you can count on too, when you don't have wheels but need to get somewhere important....like work or the feed store.  

I should ask the registries about leasing them, maybe I can look it up....that really sounds so much easier.

Still no babies from Georgia. I spent about an hour out with her right now. She is breathing really shallow and fast and every now and then she makes a sort of whispered groan... I told her she could let the "cats" out of the bag.....She just put her head against my shoulder for some more loving. 

I don't remember if I mentioned it, but a few days ago, I was chatting with Miss Georgia, letting her know that I formally request quads and all girls lol and that she could just deliver them overnight through Fed Ex if she wished, when I peeked at her girlie parts, just checking, and I found a rock stuck in a very strategic place!! I think she was trying to keep them from escaping!  Or maybe she was worried if she sneezed too hard they would come flying out.  I am thinking she might be just a bit self conscious of others seeing what is going on back there......


----------



## bonbean01

Hope Georgie kis for you soon...and too funny about the rock there


----------



## purplequeenvt

You shouldn't need to get the registry involved in a lease. All you need is a form that states that you are leasing these animals (name/number/registration number) to so-and-so from this date to this date or for a specific event - signed and dated by both parties. When checking in at a show, your son would show the lease form along with any other paperwork to the people in charge. That's how it works here anyways.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks for the info Purplequeen. This registry stuff with ADGA is a real pain. AGS was easier. Since my kids are minors, they just added them to my account and I imagine, when they quit I can remove them with out any fuss too.

Bon, I know I never want to have a rock stuck there!.....maybe she decided that was it....if they weren't out already, they could just stay in there forever. My girlfriend said that same thing when someone started telling her horror stories about the birthing experience.

I thought for sure yesterday, the kids were about to fall right out of her, but this morning when I got home from work, Georgia appears to have sucked them all in...She was even all puckered up!  I guess she was afraid I would make her stay in all day if she looked too loose back there. 

Sandy, my light Faverolle girl, died yesterday. I am pretty sure it was the heat. We were over a hundred so I am not too surprised, but she was my last Sandhill girl. I did have 2 babies just hatch from her and Altitude, and one more in the bator drying off right now, but I really wanted to put her in with the lighter rooster....I threw all the rest of her eggs in so hopefully I will get a few more babies. 

My little female call duck Sterling disappeared a few days ago......I don't think I am going to find her alive if at all. So now I have 3 drakes Wesley, Chubbs, and Physic, and my only duck is Buttercup. 

I shaved the dogs a few weeks ago to try and cut down on all the shedding in the kitchen. I gave Beaux Jangles a bunny tail and Whiskey a lion tail, just because it amuses me. I left their ruffs....not sure if I like it better or not that way. I love how the shaved part looks and feels though. Like velvet.

I think my fishtank feels lonely. I still have 3 big koi, but I miss Sampson and Nemo. Sammy died the day after Nemo, I think of a broken heart. I had him forever....well about 8 years I think.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I had to deal with a broken scur on Jax so I pulled out my iron and tried to burn it some. It stopped the bleeding, hopefully the burning will slow down the growing too. He still has one wicked scur left. I hope it breaks off too. Since I had him in the guillotine anyways P), I decided to shave him up. Since he is the studmuffin, I needed better pics for advertising once Georgia has her babies. I really wasn't too impressed with how he looked in full coat, but OH MY! This boy has some muscle and I like what I see under that coat. His hooves are dry and I still need to learn how to trim hooves better, but his body type is really nice and I love the angularity to his rear legs, something a few of my girls are lacking. I paid several pretty pennies (well for my budget they were alot) for him because he is out of Rosasharns Honeys Cyclone, from Rosasharns Buckwheat Honey and Rosasharns Soporro. I love the look of his dad and all the milk and show behind him. The fact that he is a chocolate buckskin is a bonus because I really like the buckskin pattern.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

My girlfriend called me today just a little stressed out. She and her aunt found 2 pups on the side of the road. They couldn't keep them so they brought them out to us. They are starving, all ribs and fleas. Sweet little dogs though. My guess at this point is that the bigger one is around 7 months or so and the smaller one is closer to 4 months. Could be from the same mom I guess.  They are small dogs, mostly white the bigger one has brown spots and kind of blueish eyes, probably mostly rat or jack russell terrier and dachshund. The smaller one has a little bit of black/gray on his head and a black spot on his rump. They look like maybe a small touch of queensland or aussie back a few gens. 

DD is bathing the pups and I just thought about someone that might like one. Of course if he wants both that would be great. These are going to be nice dogs, I am just very happy with Whiskey, Beaux Jangles and (not so happy with) Charlie. I am not a puppy person. I always have to do the most training and care for them so I prefer to not do puppies. DH loves puppies though. 

No goat babies yet. I really hope we aren't waiting on the next date  That would put us another week out I think....

We moved the meat bird babies outside last night...They stink so bad I couldn't wait to get them out of the kitchen. 

I caught Jasmine in the trap last night. The possum busted up one of my chicken nests so I set the trap on the porch of the yellow chicken house. Jazzy was mewing like a kitten so sorry for herself being stuck in there....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Still no babies!  

School is out for the teens....Yeah! 

Tomorrow most of my brothers and parents are coming for a graduation party for my oldest. I have to work all weekend though.

The little pups are doing good except for the trying to steal food off the table. And the squishing through the baby gate to join us in the other room.  Did I mention I don't care for the whole puppy thing. They are friendly and they are getting along great with the big dogs. They just chill on the porch when I put everyone out for a few minutes of peace and then come in and pass out on the kitchen floor. Someone will end up with great little companions. I already offered them to the neighbors and one friend... but no dice. 

It is too hot here... I heard it is supposed to get between 104 and 109 this weekend.......


----------



## ragdollcatlady

The graduation party went well. Mom, Dad, and 3 of my brothers were able to come down. Noone was able to stay for the night, but it is awesome that they all drove down. It is a 6 hour round trip for them, so that says alot. We had a  BBQ and got to visit for a few hours. Of course it was unbearably hot for the out of towners, but they came anyway, and were glad to head home in the cool of the evening.

The pups are doing good, putting on weight. I still haven't found them a home yet, but I am asking everyone I know to pass the word along. Nutsy, the doxie mix is shy, but very snugly and quite sweet. Mr. PPPPiddles the leaky puppy (you have to stutter the Ps to say it right) is just precious,....but very leaky.   They are both too into the whole scrounging thing still. We can't have anything on the kitchen table for 10 seconds, even if we are right there, or they are trying to snatch it. They also steal all the shoes off the porch and throw them into the flowerbed  Puppies are so not my thing....I was laughing at Whiskey the other day as she was telling the pups off for looking at her. She doesn't do puppies either. I guess we are two of a kind, me and my dog. Beaux Jangles does't really mind the puppies though. He will tell them now and then how he is the boss, but he lets them take over the dish when I put down a bowl for the dogs to lick. He interacts with them quite a bit actually. 

No babies from Georgia. She told me she sent them back with a return to sender note....but I told her I could still see the bulges in her belly doing the cancan....She looked around at her belly shocked to see that they were clearly still here. Hmmm. Sorry girlfriend! Nice try. Better luck next time!   The poor thing lays down to eat with her midnight snack right in front of her. I would too if I were that big. She grunts and groans when she is laying down and sticks her rear leg out to the side to make room for her ginormous belly.

Ravioli managed to get on top of the goat house!  Yeah for her. I guess........I hope she doesn't manage to collapse it when she is 150 lbs and still dancing on the roof. She also managed to find a hole out of the old dog run that the little girls were staying in at night so I can milk the mamas in the mornings....so this morning all 3 little girls were out and had all the mamas milk for breakfast before I had a chance to milk! I am not going to have any more milk for a few days til that gets resolved.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Lol, puppies are not really my thing either!!!!! They are sooooo time consuming and messy, but oohhhh so cute!!!!  Sometime it is inevitable and we just have to get one!
Poor Georgia!!! Hope she pops soon!!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Crossing our fingers she holds out til tomorrow after 9:30 in  the morning. I am going to fly home after work........

Today we wormed, and dusted the chickens. The fair is only three weeks away so we are trying to get everyone jump started on being clean and bug free. This has been a crazy year for the lice and mites. We usually have a few infestations compliments of the wild birds, but this year it is crazy!!!We have 7 new silkie babies, mostly from Lightning McQueen, my black little girl and Leo, but we got one each from the lavender pen and one from my white pen (with one blue girl in there too). The white pen gave us a black baby with a small white patch on his head. Cute!

The pups are growing on me, they are cute,  but I will be glad when my shoes stop growing in the flowerbed and my flowers stop falling down playing dead......flowers really stink at that game by the way..... 

Oh my grapefruits are ripe....And they are pink! Up until last year I thought they were yellow. The tree almost died a year after we moved in due to a crazy frost spell so we didn't get fruit for a few years. Now she is covered in them. I love grapefruit, especially pink. They aren't super sweet, but I need to feed her with steer manure.....supposedly that will make citrus sweet. Soooooo I need a cow....Yeah ! I love cows!  Maybe next year..... Like I need another animal right????


----------



## ragdollcatlady

We have babies! Yeah! 4 of them.  3 girls and one boy.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Yay!!!!!  Congrats!!! 
Lol, I bet she is sooooo relieved!!!!!  And you too!!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Sorry about the good news bomb without any details. I had to rush off to work. Yesterday was very busy.

In the morning I finished milking and went in to say hi to Georgia. She hadn't eaten her midnight snack, so I knew we were close to kidding. She was on day 146 too so we were good on that. BUUUTTTTT....when I sat down in the straw to hang out with her for awhile, my hand was swarmed with tiny little mites!  I couldn't risk the babies being born into a nest of mites (or infestation...whatever you would call it) so I took Georgie out back with everyone else and ran to the feed store. I had to get fresh straw and while I was there I picked up hay for the boys (it was only $12.75 for orchard mix), A few more bales of alfalfa, and I picked up a few couplers. I used the couplers (they are the little 6 inch leash type things with a ring in the center and a hook on either end for walking 2 dogs at once) to hook the goats to the fence while I milk. I got an adjustable one to hold my headstall in place on my milkstand. I love it! ( I feel like a genius! ) These were only $4.50 and $6.00.  

So then I had DS help me unload, checked on Georgie and left the trailer while DD and I ran to town to find some items for today's Fathers Day dinner. DH answered my text asking if he preferred homemade raviolis, bolognese sauce with spaghetti, stroganoff, and/or cookies, with "yes". :/ We decided on the raviolis and had to stop at a few stores. 

By the time we got back, Georgia had her babies in the sand and dirt out back!  So we grabbed everyone and brought them into the laundry room for a few minutes while we busted our tails, cleaning out he garage stall, putting down DE and fresh straw. 

Everyone is good. I used my little kitchen scale and we have:
Female, light buckskin but with dark facial stripes. 4 lb
Female, black or brown ( I can't tell yet in the poor light in the garage) with white and spots. 3lb, 2 oz
Female, buckskin with white band. 3lb, 6oz






Male, white and black. 3lb, 6oz

Everyone is healthy and good! 

I plan on keeping one of the girls. I want to hold one back for Georgia for company. She took awhile to settle last year. I see that she finally settled after a second dose of copper and Selenium and I know the first dose after I brought her home seemed to help a lot, so she may have been deficient. It could have also been Jax. He was young so he might not have been getting the job done until then. I had tried to breed Spell to him at first also, but she didn't take so I bred her to Buck and she ended up settling from that breeding. This is Georgia's 3rd year in a row of having quads and she had twins the 2 years before that. Buck Naked is from one of her sets of quads. Hopefully they will both pass that fertility along.

After all that I had to throw dinner together and rushed off to work. I just had time to throw the news out there.


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats on those cute little goaties!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks for the congrats! I am having a hard time deciding which girl to keep.......... I love the color of the light buckskin and she has really firm sturdy legs, the other buckskin ( I think she is a chocolate) is very nicely balanced, the little brown and white one has the cutest head with adorable little ears (I like the width and set to her ears for real)!........
I am afraid the little boy isn't needed here so he will be for sale....but he has a very tiny little nose....and he does this funny little popcorn popping thing, hopping all over the living room!


----------



## jodief100

They are adorable.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks! 

I looked up the color for the lightest little girl and it looks like she is a red buckskin. I think I may part with her, but I love her coloring! And of course she is the friendliest one! Why does this have to be so hard? 

When I hang out with the goats I still pick up Nellie but then Stinkerbelle tries to jump in my lap on top of her! We are working on "No" right now. I was sitting on the loung chair with Nellie in my lap, Ravioli and Stinkerbelle on the chair behind me. Well, Ravi decides to put her front legs over my shoulders. I shoved her off, but she fell off the chair and just stayed on the ground looking so sad!  Broke my heart! So I scooped her up in my lap and held her for a while. It isn't her fault she is a baby heffalump! Poor thing! She sooooo does not fit on my lap like the little girls do though! I am going to have start sitting on her lap instead I am afraid. I ended up giving her a dose of copper when I dosed everyone else. I wasn't too sure about it, but since she is also from california, I was betting she probably could use some. I guess she did need it. Just since the copper, she started getting a dark stripe down the top of her head/neck. Her baby coat that was all wavy , is falling out and her new coat is coming in still silkie and soft so that is good. I love just running my hands over her. She loves the attention too. Yesterday she was helping. I was picking up sticks and putting them in the wagon. She was in the wagon picking up sticks and dropping them over the side!!!!!    Sounds like I have another Bambi on my hands....

I tried to get pics of the new kids, but of course the batteries quit after like 5 shots!.......

I am thinking that I want a nubian and one or 2 more boer girls for my meat herd. I want a nubian for milk in case I need a little extra for meat babies and end up bottle feeding.... And because I just like them! 

Jax other scur fell off. Yeah! he tries to smash my fingers with his scurs when he does't want to walk where I insist he should. He looks much cuter without them anyways. 

I bought Buck Naked a new collar the other day. He looks delicious in blue!  Against the black, it really looks sharp. We finally cleaned up the remnants of his exploded barrel.

 I used all the leftover pasta scraps that I have been throwing in the freezer after making raviolis, to make a pasta casserole. I defrosted them so I could break them up, poured sauce over that, added a layer of leftover ravioli filling and more sauce and threw it in the oven. It turned out pretty good. We decided that the pasta pieces that were firmer worked better, so I might spread out the scraps and freeze them on a tray before bagging them up next time. The soggy pieces were from defrosting the larger chunks that had frozen together.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I just started separating Georgias babies at night and bottle feeding them in the morning. The littlest one looks a little thin so I want to be able to feed her more. If the kids are bottle feeding, I can try to sell earlier and they can bond faster with their new families too.

Popcorn licking DDs face. 






Georgia and her babies.






I think we have names for everyone now. We went with apple names for the girls.
Red buckskin doeling is BreaBurnadette
Chocolate and white doeling is MacinTasha
Chocolate buckskin doeling is Apple Jack
Black and white buckling is Popcorn.

Here is naptime in the afternoon. The kids come in to cool off in the house during the hottest part of the day and mom gets a break to eat her heart out or take a nap in peace.






Not much else going here, mostly just enjoying baby goats and wishing I could get better pics of them. Those little suckers are fast! I end up erasing tons of motion blurred pics every time  I try and take some. 

I made fancy hamburgers tonight for dinner. We used sliced sourdough garlic bread and seasoned ground beef with onions, garlic, steak seasoning, oregano, basil, sage, and pepper. We grilled the bread and then the burgers (shaped to match the bread) on the foreman grill. Turned out very tasty!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Your dinner is making my mouth water!!!  

And, Georgia's babies are adorable!!!!!


----------



## promiseacres

love those kids so socute!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

What adorable sofa pillows.    Too cute.


----------



## elevan

Popcorn is so adorable!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

OK so I think we have a name change...:/...silly kids! DS liked the Apple Jax name better ( borrowed from the my little pony show) so he stole that name for "his" pony....( I mean goat) so the little red buckskin is Apple Jax and the chocolate buckskin is BreaBurnadette.... 

I think Apple Jax and MacinTasha are the two we will be holding back. Popcorn is adorable. He has a really nice smaller muzzle and beautiful spots. The spots on his neck have a pretty roan pattern. Unfortunately  both my bucks are related to him and half my girls are too. BreaBurnadette...The chocolate buckskin little girl has a nice, not too wide or narrow face, nicely balanced legs and length to her body, I think she is going to be stunning. I am sure I will absolutely regret selling her, but I can't keep them all. With all the nice animals in the pedigrees of these kids, they should give alot of milk and they should have great confirmation. Georgias productivity and being able to take care of a large litter are really good points too. I think Georgia is going to take the queen spot now that she has kids to defend. She has been more assertive lately. I am OK with that. 

DD and I ran to take another cat to the animal control. This is a black one that was dumped out here the same time as the siamese one (that one was hit by car a few months back) and another orange one. I believe these dumped cats are responsible for the disappearance of my turkey poults and a few baby chicks so they have to go. 

After the run to AC, we did the feed store then the post office and picked up ink for the printer...Why do they have to make the printers not print in black and white if the color cartridges are empty!!!  Not fair! I just replaced the black cartridge but you have to have the colors as well or no dice! Ripper Offer! But we have to print. I need to print out goat registrations, DS needs college forms and DD needs 4H animal project reports.

We stopped at Panera for lunch and DD bought us coffees at Starbucks so that was nice. We talked about our snack and meal plans for the fair. We have gotten better over the years. Planning ahead and freezing water bottles, taking sandwiches and things that stay cool enough all day in the coolers despite 112 degree heat in the long days at the fair. We only have 2 weeks left!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I have been trying to get more pics.... These goatlings hop and fly around at supersonic speed so the camera can't catch them. All I get are blurry lines that are vaguely the same color as the goats. 

I am officially off work from now til the fair is over! Yeah! Almost a vacation!  (Today was a rough morning too so that is extra nice.)

We went to Brittany's babies first birthday party. This kid had the biggest smiles for everyone. He is a total cutie. I had him come over to play and open his presents from us last week. That way he would know they were from us, as much as a little one can. Grandparents were discussing the replacement or not of batteries out of loud toys....I laughed cause I had told Brit that I was walking around Target playing a cool baby guitar but thought that she would definitely disown me as a friend if I gave her baby such a loud gift....She didn't understand what I meant at the time. 

It is supposed to get 104 today I think.... I am hiding out in the air conditioning....with my baby goatlings.  

We disbudded the little girls the other day. I prefer to hold them between my legs and use one hand to steady the side of the head I am burning and burn with the other. I have DD stay and count ( I would probably count too fast since I want to be done.) Holding them this way, they don't seem to fight as much and seem to calm down faster. The only thing I can think of is that it isn't quite as frightening since they aren't super restrained. They are just too small to move much so it seems to be working out. I hope I am getting better at burning. I want to get good enough that I only need to do it once. 

Goergia has been asserting herself with the other goats, especially Reese, the current queen. I think she is ready to take over. I was very interested to see that she finished a headbutting match and went over to Reese and touched her collar. I started to think. Georgie moves off her collar very easily. I am not sure if she is just very compliant or respectful of my position as the "queen". But when I saw her touch the other goats collar it made me go "hhhmmmmm"..... She wasn't pulling or biting on her collar, just touched it. Very interesting!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Thankfully, I don't have anything to disbud!!!  
That is one thing I have never done, growing up, my Dad always did that with the cattle!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Yeah, I think that is the worst part of having goats so far. I don't like to do it so I want to get good at it, therefore reducing the times I have to redo it and keeping it fast and effective. 

We are getting ready for the fair. Jane, Reese and Stinkerbelle are going so they all got shaved up and except for Reese, since she already has hers, they got tattooed. Since I had the kit out, I did Nellie and Spell too. But then poor Nellie would not let me pick her up this evening. Normally I have to shove her off my lap 5 or 6 times a night. 

Tomorrow we have to wash everybody, chickens and pigeons too, and cage them all so they will be ready for Wed morning. 

We threw water bottles in the freezer for us and the birds, rounded up leashes and show collars, leg bands for chickens, walking sticks (I decorated them with sparkles and a charm just for fun.)

Oh yeah, Jane tried to rip my ring finger off the other day. Well, OK, not really, but she almost succeeded anyway. I was trying to grab her collar, but only my ring finger went through. She bolted and my finger was sprained, strained, something. I felt the pain in my arm several inches down. I didn't think too much of it til I was in the house later and my finger started to swell up. My poor DS almost panicked watching me try and get my ring off as my finger was changing colors like a chameleon. Luckily for me, I still had lard in the fridge from Wilbur. It worked like a charm. Then I went to wrap my hand to stabilize the finger for a little while, but DH had taken all the ace bandages out if the first aid kit some time ago. I didn't replace them, because he kept taking the new ones I put in there. He would use them to wrap his ankles while exercising...fine, but they are reusable. The whole point in keeping a new one in the kit is so you have a clean one for injuries right?  I had to go buy one for my hand. Today the muscles are pretty sore. I guess Jane is taking her revenge for shaving her naked, tattooing her against her will and most grievously.....shaving off her beard!  I guess I can sympathize, .....well sorta cause I don't have any tattoos.....or a beard.....and I think I would prefer to be clothesless in this hundred degree weather anyways....bu t well if she is mad about all that....she can blame DD for wanting t o take her to the fair... not my fault I say!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

First day of the fair went well. DD got second in poultry showmanship with her OEGB Queen Elizabeth (Elizabeth got 5th).  Weird Altitude ( Faverolle ), JJ (faverolle/cochin), Hannibal (showgirl) won second in their classes. Chubbs (call drake) won 1st, Reuasseau and Bullpup (pigeons) won 1st and Skittles (pigeon) won 2nd. Soren didn't place (silkie) because of her color. She is a blue partridge so IDK. Our meatpen chicks were DQ'd because they were underweight too. But we don't have the heart to confine them to keep them from exercising so much.....sooooo.....DD and I just shrug it off. I love that we as a family all value quality of life over the prospect of money. Don't get me wrong, the last time my kids sold meat pens, they each sold for $200.00 a pen. Crazy cool! We will eat these birds, but when they are older. They are the only meat birds that are up and walking around. I do feel good about that. When she was bathing them DD asked me if they were tall for meat birds.  They aren't, but they can stand and that makes them look taller. 

We got 2 lavender Muscovy ducklings from Janice. I have wanted to get some from her for a while. Our muscovy girls were setting on eggs, but they were all rotten, so we stuck these 2 under Ferdie.... 

Jane, Reese and Stinkerbelle are sad to be at the fair, but they are mostly together so they are OK. They show on Friday.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Back from the fair! PHEW! Long week. 

We had a good time. DD was not able to show her goats because they are registered to both of us. The answer I got was that it is a state rule that animals must be registered only in the kids name. When I asked how that went with regular california law that minors can't enter into legally binding agreements like buying and selling property, I got a shrug of the shoulders and just "the state made the rule". So how do they prove unregistered animals only belong to a kid? I was concerned, not with being able to sell animals through the fair, but with selling animals on the open market. I would not be interested in buying an animal from a kid myself, as all the parent has to do is say, " oh they didn't have the authority" and the deal is undone. Especially for animals that are several hundred dollars. So ultimately, she didn't show her goats and wasn't able to do showmanship with them either. 

She only got 2nd in poultry! I couldn't believe it as she has cleaned up in that class for years, even when it was her 3 brothers giving her a run for her money. So no Round Robins or any other competitions, but I got to judge the egg contest and the human crowing contest since DD wasn't competing in either of those. I wish there was a cutest competitor ribbon! One of the littlest kids competing in the crowing contest was just   Tiniest little crow ever! He is only maybe 3 I think? He has a twin too and they are the gentlest and sweetest little things! Soooo helpful too. Earlier in the year, these two heard me telling my big kids things to do to clean up after the farm day presentations and they were right there, carrying buckets and moving animals....everything I was asking they were on it! 

JJ our favorite rooster died!  Not at the fair, he came  home fine, but when we turned him loose in the yard, Amelia went after him. She is our resident turkey. I think she forgot him and saw him as an intruder. I saw her giving him a little bit of a rough time, but nothing too bad. I thought they would settle down by sundown which was only about an hour away and then in the morning , they should have been OK again. We went back to the fair so DD and her girlfriend could hang out a little and I got  a call from my boys that JJ had been beat up really bad and was a bloody mess. We got home just as he was passing. I held him for a while and DD held him and cried for a long while. DS dug a hole but DD buried him herself. We have had him for years. I can't even explain how hard this is. I know it isn't any consolation, but I offered to put JJs mom Stinkyweed in with Altitude and hatch some babies so she can have a little bit of JJ in the next generation of chicks. 

We did get to shake hands with a monkey! That was fun. You give him a dollar, he puts it in his pocket, then you hold out your hand and he puts his little monkey hand on yours to shake! That was the last thing we did at the fair. That was a fun way to end it.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Today I went to add some roosting bars to our chicken house but the cordless drill doesn't have enough power/juice to do it. So that project is stalled for now. I am also taking out the bottom of the top "room" and turning it into a poop board. I plan on adding hinges and latches so I can just open it, shovel out the muck and close her up again. Found latches in the workshop, but I still need to get hinges. 

Buck Naked was loose today. He broke his cable totally in two! The Nigerian boys are starting to get fragrant already.... I like to love on them, but my clothes don't care for that as much when they are in the stinky stage. 

I posted Popcorn and BreaBurnadette on craigslist. I wish I could keep them but I want to try and keep the other 2 girls so I guess someone has to go. I did have a person email about Burnadette, a reference from someone we have meet through 4H.  She has the prettiest face and the stripes on her face are nice and sharp. Poor Georgia. I let her have nights off so I can bottle fed in the mornings. Then she goes in with the babies and eats her fill while they get a few nibbles from her, but after a minute or two she lays down. I think they get too rough, fighting over 2 teats. So when I take her out, I milk her, put it in the bottle and offer it again. Popcorn and Tasha take the bottle first thing in the morning. After I milk Georgia out, Popcorn, Tasha and Burnadette take it. I guess they figure that if they are still hungry now, I am the only open milk bar at the moment. 

Today while filling water buckets, I saw Georgia laying down in the shade watching her kids. They were trouncing around and playing. At one point they all started looking around and came running to me. I think they got lost and couldn't find Mom. She didn't respond to their crying but was still watching them as they climbed all over me, wanting to know where their other mama was. They were very sad when I told them she went shoe shopping with their milk money and wouldn't be home til dinner time.  I said she left them a message to go find their own lunch and be sure to eat their veggies. 

I am getting some really cool colors out of my lavender pen of silkies. I have some that are hatching with faint partridge stripes, but they are looking sort of pastel,some look a little reddish or like they might have a little bit of buff......

One of the lavender muscovies fell in the pond and drowned!  

We came home with 4 blue slate turkey babies from the fair. They are doing good. 

We don't have Nutsy anymore. Noone even asked about the dogs when I posted them on CL. I had contacted a rescue that my neighbor said was a friend of theirs, but she never got back to me. We finally went to the park with  a sign that said free dog. A lady stopped and sounded mad, asking why we were giving our dog away. I told her it wasn't our dog, that a friend had rescued it from the road and we were trying to find him a home. She asked why we didn't take it animal control. I said because they are a high kill shelter. She insisted they weren't.....OK. When I filled out the job application for there I was informed that they were....but I didn't say that. She took him anyways. He was starting to be a problem. The last straw was when he chewed on my wooden microwave cart. The straw after the last straw, was when he chewed the decoration off my fancy upcycled dog bed, the one I showed BYH on here a few months ago. He was a great dog for someone that wanted a dog and was willing to make accommodations for one. We already have one "Charlie" and noone deserves to have 2 of them in any one lifetime! (Charlie is my husbands dog that is the absolute worst dog ever!)

Alas....Leaky is still here. Sir Leaks-a-lot is just too darn cute  He is starting to lick toes and he poked me in the calf of my leg to say hi on a couple different occasions. He was trying to get me to play this morning and Beaux was getting jealous, telling him to stop. He is getting a little less shy with us and acting more like a puppy. He is still verrrrry Piddly...with a capital P! But he tries to get outside when he can. The little squirt is growing on me.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I could use some prayers.... I am not working right now. 

They tried to move me to the men's house but I can't do it. I had helped out there in the past and it was detrimental to my safety and health. I let the management and owner know my reasons and the answer was basically, take it or leave it...... So I put it in the lords hands. I am ready. But I could still use some prayers if anyone is so inclined. And thanks if you are.

Goats are mostly OK but I am really worried about Raviolianna. She seems to be weak in the back legs....I am worried it might be meningeal worm. I don't have snails or deer, but she came beautiful mountainous country......I gave her BoSe to be sure it wasn't that. She is absolutely stunning otherwise. She is sleek and shiney..... I used up all the ivermectin I had, on her and I am giving her Valbazen right now. Not having an income really stinks right about now. 

Andy is down in his weight, but it is super hot. He does come out and I see him eating, but the boys seem to be wasting more hay than they are eating right now. Jax had a major peeface when I went to say hi to them today  

I have silkie babies coming out of my ears right now.....

We had an August sort of day today....hot humid and stormy  my kind of day! I love the fresh air! 

My best friend invited me to go with to a group breakfast outing on Friday to finally meet her other friends. She has had to find others to hang out with since I have been so busy the last few years. Not working does have a few perks i guess, like breakfast with friends and finally getting to sleep at night! I haven't gotten this much sleep in 3 1/2 years because I have been working graveyard. 

I did see that a local vet is looking for  a receptionist so I plan on going in tomorrow to apply.  Wish me luck!


----------



## jodief100

We will be thinking of you and hope for the best.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Prayers are sent!  Hope everything works out well for you!!! 
Heres to Raviolianna being just fine!!  
Good luck at the local vet's today!!!!


----------



## elevan




----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks for the hugs and prayers! 

I couldn't get the caljobs resume maker to work  so I used a template from another website. I think it looks decent even though I have been out of my field for awhile. (It took me a couple hours though, even just filling in the spaces ) I left my most recent job off the resume since it had nothing to do with the veterinary field, but it is listed on the application, so I can elaborate if they want. I was a trainer for all the new graveyard shifts, so that should show something right?

I used to be a Registered Veterinary Technician, but gave up my license when we moved here. I was the only person here for my kids the first few years until DH found a job closer to us. Before that he was commuting home for 2 days a week and staying with his mom the rest of the time. I couldn't commit to working in a vet clinic if I got a call that one of my kids broke a bone or had some other emergency, without other family nearby to help out. I was home with the kids for several years and it didn't make sense to keep my license current when it didn't look like I would be using it anytime soon. 

I would love to get back into the animal field. 

I will turn the application in tomorrow.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I turned in my application and resume......Just gotta wait now!  

Check out my new website! I am sooo excited!  ....      www.littlepatchofweeds.com    ........I would appreciate any feedback too.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I just got a call for an interview at the vets this afternoon!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Good luck!!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks!

I think the interview went well. The vet wants me to see what it would take to get my license back. He thinks that within 6 months I could back to running status in the field. He said to look into the license thing and give them a few days to decide. 

I am so excited. I hope it isn't too difficult......

I have a grandpa and his grandkids coming to see about some silkies tomorrow so that is good too. They can have their pic of quite a few, mostly superb looking little birds. I do have a few that are just for pets, but most of them are looking at least breeder quality.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I just added a couple poultry pages to my website. I don't have decent pics of all my chicks, so hopefully I can get a few more in the next few days.

I did sell a few chicks today. The kids that came seemed excited. Grandpa hooked them up with a fancy coop and they are running around collecting their new feathered friends.

I got to meet 2 of Gs other friends. They are both super nice. They like to garden....I might be able to finally swap some eggs for garden produce....Yeah! I just need to add a few more hens.....LOL! Like I need an excuse right? 

I called and the lady at the Veterinary Medical Board told me to fill out a form,write a letter and send both in to see what they say about reinstating my license......


----------



## jodief100

I knwo our vet is swamped and just hired a new tech.  There seems to be high demand around here.  He had trouble filling the position because as a large and small animal vet, he needed someone who could work with the horses.  I wish you the best.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thank you for the good wishes.

I sent the papers in so now I just gotta wait.....

I have had a couple of inquiries about baby goats for sale. 

I just spent a couple hours reorganizing some pics on the computer and added a bunch of pics to my website. I put Whoa Nellies little milk faced tippy toes picture as the home page.....I think it is one of my favorite pics. It just makes me smile.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I got the job!!!  

Cyber party at my house!!!

I go in tomorrow to do paperwork and a I officially start at 8 on Thursday!!!

Thank you everyone for prayers and good wishes!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I picked up some Banamine for Ravi today. I am soooo worried about her. She is really weak in the back legs. I have been giving her B complex and Thiamine orally with a natural (herbal) anti inflammatory. I am still giving her valbazen ( I read in one study that they treated deer with MW with valbazen for 2 weeks. I ordered Ivomec plus and safeguard and will give both of those the second they get here. I am praying for her too. I really love my little (60#...OK so maybe she's not so little) baby! 

I am hoping to trade Buck Naked for another blue eyed buck....been texting/emailing back and forth with someone that has a buck she might be willing to swap. I actually saw one a couple hours north of me for sale that I like, but I would have to sell Buck first.......then I saw one south of me......LOL!!!! I don't actually need another one until late next fall to breed MacinTasha because between Buck Naked and Jax, everyone else has a beau......but I thought I would start looking now. 

I found about 6 Nubian does that I would love to buy too....good thing I am broke!  

We had a sad thing happen today. Ants swarmed one of my silkie cages and killed all but 2 of my baby silkies that were in that pen.  I still have my adults and several younger babies, but I am very sad about the loss. I love silkies. 

I start work at the vets tomorrow! Yeah!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I just got home from my second day at work. I love it! I am tired. I did graveyard for so long, it is going to take me a minute to adjust to getting up early, but I am happy. Everyone is really helpful and I am starting to feel my groove. I can't pull from the top of my head say, the numbers I am needing for monitoring anesthesia, but in the room, when I feel for the heartbeat, I "know" the right pace for the big dog and the feel of the right pace for the smaller ones.....It feels good if a tiny bit scary! 

The banamine seemed to help Ravi feel better, she seemed less stumbley when she walked. I didn't give her any yesterday. I want to be cautious about using too much or too often as the residue stays for a long time in the liver I think it is. Her Ivomec plus and safeguard haven't arrived yet.

I had a  moment, LOL....I had my pjs on the other night when I went out to take care of the goats. I loved on everyone and I guess the boys rubbed on me just a little too much!.....I went off to sleep and in the middle of the night, I got a little bit warm and started to smell warm buck!!!!!!! It was my pjs!  I had to get up and take them off! Teach me to snuggle the boys in my jammies! I will probably still wear them out to take care of the goats at night, but no more bucky snuggles!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

My neighbor just came by to tell me she thought something was wrong with one of my goats. We ran out back and found Whoa Nellie dead!  There were ants on her nose and mouth and rigor mortis had set in already, but no other clues. She had clearly been dead for many hours,  so I couldn't fathom trying to freeze her at that point. It was hard to watch her mama crying and nudging her. I think that just broke my heart all over again on top of losing her. She was my fat baby. She still wanted me to carry her all over the yard even though she was so big.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

This morning all the girls were quiet. When I brought the big mamas up to milk, Spelly stopped by the little girls cage and just looked for her baby. When she went back out after milking, she looked around for her Nellie too.  

Reese managed to get her head stuck in the milkstand today. She was done milking and was on her clip in her "parking space" when she squished her head into the little triangle spot between the leg and the brace. She panicked and I had to stop and unhook her to help her get loose. 

Jane had me freaking out! I was milking Reese (first in line) and I look at Jane and see orange crusty stuff around her mouth! I flip out and just before panic really starts I realize what she has......wait for it......she has peach guts oozing all over her bottom lip!!!!  whew! Talk about close call!  Yep , she was happily chewing away at her peach flavored cud without a care in the world while I was ready to start hunting down quarantine suits and bleach buckets, zombie apocalypse survival gear.........


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I went to look at a "replacement" buckling for Buck Naked. We are considering trading. It seemed like every goat I asked about...the ones that caught my eye, were related to this little guy so I think I like his bloodlines  Granted I didn't see my kids again til several hours later, but I think he is closer in size to my 6 week olds than to my 5 1/2 month old. I think he is 4 1/2 months old. 

My BFF went with me to look at the goats even though she is afraid of animals. After, we stopped and had lunch in the "bigger" city, at Mimis Cafe. I have never been there before....Wow! I had a crepe filled with chicken, cheese, artichoke hearts, sun dried tomatoes, and  mushrooms and topped with madeira sauce.  Delicious! Nice atmosphere and staff. I will definitely be back. 

RavioliAnna is looking lots better. Still a bit wobbly in the rear chassis, but not nearly as much. 

I will have to retake the state board exam to get my Veterinary Technician license back. I passed it the first time easy, but I hope I can find some good material to study so I have a fighting chance this time. 

DH took me to breakfast today to celebrate the new job. That was nice. I talked his ears off I am afraid.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Getting caught up.  So sorry about your goat.  
Sounds like you have lots of stuff going on.  Congrats on the job and I am sure you will do well on your test.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks Pearce. 

I am really sad about Nellie. She was just awesome. I did redisbud her and StinkerBelle a few days before. I wonder if the stress allowed something to take advantage of the opportunity???? I would have preferred to try a necropsy, but she had clearly been dead for several hours in high nineties/ low hundred degree weather.....

I am so grateful that Ravi seems a little better, but the dewormers still haven't arrived......:/ waiting........ She was being very helpful today. Helping make a mess out of the sticks we were trying to clean up.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Sooooo sorry about Nellie!!!!    Lots of animals seem to try so hard to hide what is the matter with them!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thank you for the condolences. I am planning on keeping a girl from her mom next year (praying of course that she has one) to be my next "Nellie".  My son was really attached to her, he named her and was pretty devastated too. 

Guess what I did!!!???????!!!!!?????? I brought home two boys yesterday. One is mine and one is on loan. 

This one I traded Buck Naked for....This is Cowboy Cassanova







This one is on stud loan. I traded BreaByurnadette for stud fees. He was a bit afraid so he was standing funny, but he has really nice angular back legs.





I love these boys family lines. It seems like the goats that I was interested in and was asking about, were all related to these 2..... Out of maybe 40 or 50 goats, I randomly picked out 3 or 4 (just asking about them)  and they were all related! 

I plan on using Spartagus for my 4 adult girls this next month or 2.....then he has to go home. I will use Jax on StinkerBelle and Cassanova will have to grow up some, but he can be MacinTashas beau next fall.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Very nice!!!  Have fun!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thank you, I am pretty excited about our breeding plans this year. 

Casanova is curious enough to come up to me but Spartagus is a little bit more reserved. Not sure if he likes us yet. Yesterday I found a little loverboy, Casanova, in the back pen with the big girls! When I asked what he was doing back there, he squished through the cattle panel and came up to see what I wanted.  He is supposed to be MacinTashas date for next fall! 

The girls are not happy with our new routine/schedule. They object almost as much as I do  about getting up at 6 in the morning. They were used to milking at 9:30 everyday due to my previous work schedule. How dare I expect them to cooperate at such a ridiculously early hour! They run around randomly like they can't fathom what in the world we are doing so early in the day. Goats are such drama queens! I also let RavioliAnna and Stinkerbelle stay with the big mamas because the new boys are using their pen.......and they are upset that the boys are eating their food and don't think they like hanging in the  "parking spaces" with the big girls during milking. They don't have their own parking spaces yet so that is one more thing for EVERYONE to get upset about.  

Hopefully Popcorn and AppleJax will go to their new home by next weekend..... the first deal fell through so I accepted a second offer on them ........I guess we will see. A third person is interested in just AppleJax but I don't even want to let her go and I am only offering her with her brother so they can stay together. If this second offer falls through, I may offer him alone, but I would be very happy if AppleJax stayed here. She is the friendliest thing EVER! Almost as snuggly as Nellie.....maybe even more.........

My Mama Mia is coming to visit on Wednesday! Yeah!  I am so excited! She is bringing school supplies for the kids and gets to stay until Saturday!!! 

I added a pigeon page to my website for DD. It only has pics of 2 birds right now, but we found out that her Rousseaux is actually an Old Dutch Capuchine. Then we saw frillbacks!!!! I gotta get some of those...they look like sebastapol geese!!!!  and Satinettes, and fantails....and DD saw a Tiger Swallow pigeon!!!! WOW!!!! Who knew they come in such pretty options!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Mom came and left already.  I had a great time getting to visit with her and my youngest brother. I had to work, but mom met me during my lunch hour one day and I came home for lunch on the other day.  We stayed up late talking and catching up. She lives three hours away so we don't get to visit nearly enough. 

Just after mom left for home, I got an email from someone wanting Apple Jax and Popcorn....and they lived just an hour from moms hometown. Mom came back and picked up the babies, goat milk, a bottle, and some food and dropped them off on her way home, for me. The home the goats went to have a pet fox. I guess when the babies came out to go exploring, they went through a cattle panel type fence and the fox rounded them up like a shepherd dog. Georgia got a bit sad when I walked away carrying her kids, even though they weren't crying or anything. I think she Knew. But MacinTasha is still here. She gets to be her moms companion.

My kids all started school. They are happy to be back with friends are satisfied with most of their classes. 

The vet clinic is tons of fun. I am brushing up on some long unused skills and trying to find good info to study. I didn't study while mom was here, but I will be back at it tomorrow.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Oh yeah, I forgot to say that this morning Georgia gave me a whole quart+ of milk! I think I will milk her twice a day for a few days and see how much she gives me, even with MacinTasha still on her. 

It is hot and humid and overcast here today!  I love storms! I hope we get a little storm action tonight. Thunder....Lightening!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

We did end up having a storm!!!!Well not enough rain for me, but lightning and rummmmbbbbbly thunder!!! 

My BFF was not too happy about the storm though....Lightening hit a transformer substation (I think that is what they call it) and knocked the power out to nearly the whole town and then some. G said that they drove around to cool off and they saw that we still had power...... Yeah. I live outside the city limits and we have a different power company. I am really glad it didn't shut ours down. We have 2 freezers full of food that would be devastating to lose. 

Not too much happening on the farm.....still gotta separate the boys and put up my breeding pens. MacinTashas tail was all tweaked this morning...I think Stinkerbelle might have bit her on the butt.....She tends to do that. :/

I took the kid to lunch both yesterday and today since he showed up at my work around lunchtime. Who doesn't want a free lunch right? But hey, if it keeps my kids willing to visit with me for an hour..... I'll take it. Besides he is pretty good company. And good looking (if I do say so myself)....personally, I think he takes after his mother....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I just talked to my new boss and we think that if I do my 20 hours of CE (continuing education) credits, I may be able to challenge and not have to retake the state board exam. Not that taking the exam is bad as it would show ( if I passed) that I was up to date and knew my stuff, but it would be easier to not have to study everything all at once. He seemed excited for me and was glad that I am really serious about getting my license back. It feels so good to be back in my field. I think working here really boosted my self confidence even though I feel like I am very aware of what I am lacking....if that makes any sense. I feel more valuable.

I just reconnected with my dearest friend and confidante from long ago. We tend to be in and out of each others lives, but it sure feels good to reconnect. I feel more complete right now.

I have taken Spell and Reese to see Spartagus a few times. I wanted to be sure they wouldn't be aggressive with him. I think I am going to pen breed them since he isn't mine and has to go home soon. I REALLY want babies from him. He is comfortable enough to talk to us when we feed, but still doesn't want to be petted. 

My girlfriend and I have a birthday party to go to this evening...should be interesting. I have met this friend and 2 or 3 others but I don't know the whole group. These are mostly people that Gudrun has been hanging out with while I was busy working the last several years. I do like only working part time. It feels good to be home with my kids...animals...messy house.

I got a video clip of Apple Jax and Popcorn from the lady that bought them. They are following the people around. I am glad they really like them. It makes it easier to let them go when they are in homes that love them.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Sounds like things are going pretty good for you!!!  
Thats awesome!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks Four Winds. 

Yeah things are good right now. 

The party last night was really fun. I got to meet more of my BFFs friends. Old people sure know how to party!  Food was great! Wine was good! Company....Hilarious!!!! Gs husband doesn't do parties and mine wouldn't go even if it was folks we knew, so we picked up another friend and just us girls went together. We just said that the husbands were fired for being party poopers......

I slept in so I gotta go milk and put the girls in with Spartagus....cross your fingers he is in a fertile mood!!!!


----------



## elevan




----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks Elevan. 

I just spent 7 1/2 hours doing 5 1/2 hours of CE modules online.......I don't think my bum will ever be the same!  I need a chair designed for bum and leg workouts while working on a computer...anyone got something like that  just laying around?  But I am proud of my self, I got all 90% and above on all 8 tests....Hopefully I am on my way back to my license.....

Cowboy Casanova managed to get out of his pen twice today......I think he is jealous cause I just gave Spartagus 4 ladies to enjoy!  Nova is too small to go in with Jax and Andy yet so he has to be by himself, but he is right next to Spartagus since they came together.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

LOL...I can't count...it actually took me 8 1/2 hours....I just finished another couple courses and 6 1/2 more hours.... I think my brain is fried...... Total CE completed at the moment is 11....I think....but I can't count accurately so don't quote me on that.....I need 20 to apply without retaking the test....then I gotta wait to see if they tell me to take the test anyways.


----------



## BrownSheep

You can DO IT!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks Brown Sheep! 

I think I can, I think I can, I think I can,......

Yesterday was DH 40th birthday....Man! He's old!  Anyhow, after dinner, 2 of my boys were...."mooing" back and forth at each other, good naturedly giving each other a hard time.....don't ask why cause I don't get it  ....but then, simultaneously, they both just randomly start ham-boning in sync .... You just had to be there...It was hilarious!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

My poor dog Whiskey had a rough night. I was going to get my laundry out of the dryer but I accidentally startled her and she jumped up. Her nails are too long and she couldn't get any traction on the linoleum floor and ended up with alot of pain in her hips/back. I debated giving her Banamine for the pain, but it is pretty hard on the body and I haven't used it on her before. I didn't want to make her worse and it was already midnight, so she had to wait until morning to go to the vets with me. She got a clean bill of health, just her right hip was painful, though less than right after it happened. At this point it appears that all the bones and joints are in the sockets and OK. She came home with some Rimadyl and if that doesn't seem to be helping, I will have x rays done in a few days....Gotta wait and see. I feel really bad. I knew her nails were too long (serious pet peeve of mine) but my dremel battery broke and I didn't have the fifty bucks for a new one to file her nails. The Dr. was really awesome and let me give her her vaccines and exam for no charge, just had to cover her meds. 

I stabbed myself in the hand while trying to make dinner and all I was trying to make was nachos! Oye! 

They gave me one more day at the clinic. More hours means more money!


----------



## elevan

for the rough night

 for more hours!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks Elevan. 

I think Whiskey will be fine...I just hope the medication is enough. I would hate to have to x ray her. I would have to sedate her to do that and she is so nervous anyways......Being "drunk" in the hospital would be pretty scary for her.

We caught another cat. It was beating the snot out of everyone last night so we set the trap. Of course animal control is closed. I debated just putting it to sleep....I have 11 already and  the last stray puppy (Sir Leaks-a-lot) needs vaccines and a neuter....I just don't have funds or the patience for an animal that insists on beating up my already rescued crew. DD was upset and wants to keep him. This thing growls at the chickens and geese as well as beating up the cats....not going to happen. I told her if he is friendly enough to put in the cat cage, we can feed him until tuesday, when animal control opens again, but if he gets out and I have to trap him again, there are no second chances. She said that he is people friendly. Most likely someone dumped him out here....a city cat that doesn't have the feral smarts to eat with our cats then split without causing too much trouble. I really  people sometimes!

I slept in today....poor goats. Had to wait to be milked, but I think their new beau is wearing them out because they didn't even start fussing til later... They wee sleeping in too!  Then the little hussy that she is....Jane, refused to come up to the milk stand. She ran back to where Jax and Andy are and was FLIRTING!!! OMG was she! Rubbing against the fence and running up and down showing off her pretty girly parts! I could tell she had some fun with Spartagus so I think she was just showing off to the other boys all that they were missing out on.  

Yesterday Andy was smooching on me and stole all my carrots....I guess I didn't really want them anyways.....Its a good thing he is so sexy cause he stinks so bad!!! I couldn't stand to be near him if wasn't such a handsome big baby!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Andy was stuck in the fence!!! I am soooo glad I had his horns taken off. His head is wedge shaped so squishing it through is easier than getting it out. And he was trying to push while we were trying to pull so I had to lift his front feet to reduce some of his traction. My kid had to push and turn his head while I lifted and pulled his chest back. Then we had to bribe him with persimmon leaves so he would still like us. He is such a sensitive soul! I sure love that duffus face!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Neighbors have been shooting since 6 this morning!!! Such inconsiderate


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So I finally finished all 21 CE units I need!   It only took me several hours a unit though!  It is supposed to be roughly one hour per unit....But I was writing down copious notes and looking up things I had forgotten or was unsure of. Anyhoo...I am exhausted!  

I cut back to just milking 2 of my goat girls. I dry them up in time for Thanksgiving so that the babysitters don't have to add that to the extensive chore list. 

I fasted today. I was praying, offering thanks and asking for guidance...I have just had so any blessings just absolutely pouring out to me lately....I was only able to do a 2 meal fast and I had to add a little bit of tea and later a little spoon of honey to stave off hypoglycemia. I am not able to do a complete, no food for 24 hours fast, but I did what I could. 

I made dinner for the family tonight. It was meatloaf, made in muffin tins.... so meat cupcakes the kids were calling them  (carnivores dream!).....baked potato with seasoned garlic butter, salad, garlic bread. It was really good. I like to make the meatloaf in the tins so it cooks faster and each one marinates in its own juice (not so dry) but it is also a perfect serving size. Of course my teens eat multiple servings, but uncooked, each tin holds 1/3 cup, and once cooked, it is closer to 1/4 cup worth of meatloaf.  I purposely made extra potatoes today so I can fry some up for the kids either tomorrow or wed for dinner.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Just tried to rescue a shrink wrapped baby scovy...DD brought her in and I thought she was dead, all dried out. But she heard her breathing through the shell. So I busted her out and she is trying to recuperate under a heat lamp....cross your fingers for her!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So today I was taking my time getting up and milking....My oldest went out to ride his skateboard into town to get to college and he came back to ask for a ride since it was starting to rain. Not too bad, but it is a long way, so I said sure, help with the goats and I can drop you off. 

I felt the need to leave early, like 20 minutes early...no idea why, but then the neighbor flagged me down to tell me that Charlie had been hit on the road at the corner last night. He had moved him off the road for us, but he felt bad. We went down and collected his body and let my husband know. It was really his dog. He was my dog when he was younger, then I broke him by walking him too much...like every day and he preferred to stay home when Gudrun and I would walk. But he liked to run away....They had a 15x20 foot pen that he would dig out of and his partner in crime would eat (yes, she would bite the bars till they broke, jaws of steel on that one), they had a 5x10 foot welded wire kennel with chain link zip tied to the bottom, we tried a pulley/wire run with a harness, chain,.....but he would either escape or run away when we let out/off to hang out. I just couldn't keep him home. He had been hit by cars before (suspected by the fact that as he came home from some of his adventures too sore to move for days), so he should have known better. We were all sure that he was destined to live forever since he irritated me so much. My antipathy should surely keep him around for another 20 years.....this one would bark for no reason all the time, pee on all my stuff, dump out the trash, steal food off the counters, open gates and doors.... He wasn't allowed around the better behaved dogs for fear he would take them and run away or teach them a life of criminal activities that would live on long after he was gone....but the family loved him. The kids probably don't remember a time when he wasn't around. He was good with people, as in friendly, let everyone pet him, put up with babies and all other critters that find refuge here, and all of that...... I really won't miss him, but I feel sad for my family that will. 

That is the start to my day...


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Sorry to hear about Charlie!!!   
Your meat loaf in muffin tins sounds like a good idea, I think I am going to try that for supper!!!  Thanks for the awesome idea!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks Four Winds.

I forgot that 2 years ago Charlie and Satchel ruined our Christmas breakfast and broke the oven too....We had mixed up scone ingredients to bake once we got back from church. We were only gone an hour and DH decided to be nice and let his outside (read badly behaved) dogs in while we were gone. I advised against it...."but it  is Christmas" so they stayed in. They knocked open the oven door and used it as a step, knocked the whole giant bowl to the floor (I think I had made 6 times the recipe) and ate ALL of it. The oven door still does not close properly. A permanent reminder of his criminal troublemakers. 

Beaux was supposed to be his "replacement" for Charlie since he wanted and paid for him three years ago (don't tell Beaux though, he thinks he is my dog). I offered to let him have Sir Leaks-a-lot too.... I can't help who they think they belong to but if it would make you happy, you can "have" them.....


----------



## bonbean01

Sorry about Charlie


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks for the condolences....Charlie was with us for about 11 years. I don't know if I mentioned this story before....DH was wanting to BBQ. I never really cared for BBQs as charcoal flavored food doesn't strike my fancy much. But DH loved to do it. One time he was BBQing and Charlie stands up on his hind legs to look into the pit. DH tells him sternly to get down. DS (5 years old or so) says "Aw dad, don't be mad at Charlie, he just wants to see what you're burning." all innocence and honesty. 

I had a bad minute or 2 at work today....most of my coworkers are pretty catty. But one of them is just being downright mean/rude. UGH! Maybe you can't fix stupid, but if it isn't too bad, you can forgive most stuff the not so smart folks do....but mean people just plain suck! 

On the other hand, the Dr.s were impressed that I finished all my required hours and got my background check done....all I need now are recommendation letters and to pay the fee......

DDs little scovy ducklings made it, we have 9 I think....... I keep forgetting to sign her up for 4 H! Gotta get to it! Hassadeeda!  (That is a word I think my grandpa made up. He used to say it urgently an clap his hands to emphasize to us young'uns that we should hustle.) I loved that grumpy old man! My twins were named after the 2 grandpas that I had pass away on me during the time I was pregnant with them. I told everyone that I knew my grandpas were in heaven playing a royal joke on me....... and totally enjoying it! Well I got them back. Now they have namesakes!  Lucky them!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

RIP you dumb dog! You were well loved.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I don't think I ever told y'all Harley Kisses story. I posted a pic of her near the beginning of my journal, but I didn't see her story....

The inlaws were in town and we were taking the kids to Adventure Park for dinner. Adventure Park had pizza, video games, miniature golf, batting cages....So we stop at the hotel to check in with them and as we head back to the car I hear kittens crying. I took off running toward the dumpster. Next to the dumpster is a giant pile of human poop and 2 tiny little 9 day old kittens. They had opened their eyes, but their ears were still closed and folded shut. I scooped them up and walk back to an irritated husband. What exactly am I going to do with them? I said we would drop the kids, DH and inlaws at the Park and I would run the babies home, feed them (my mother had just refilled the kitten milk spot on my shelf in the pantry), crate them under a heat lamp and I would be back. I drop them off, head home with kittens wiggling in my lap and I get about 100 feet down the road and get pulled over for a tail light out.  OK so the officer comes up to my window, hears babies crying and shines his light onto the unused baby safety seat in the back.  Shocked, he asked if I have a baby in the car and where it is. I tell him that I have kittens in my shirt. I had folded the end of my shirt up like a little kid to hold the babies safely til I could get then home. He double checks that I don't have a human baby and I tell him I just found these babies and I happen to have the milk they need at home. He let me go. So I get home, feed them, put them up happy and warm and get back to the Park. Now there is a couple in the parking lot screaming at each other. I just stay there for a few minuter. My van had been acting up lately. Battery issues. Not wanting to start all the time, nor recharging properly.  So I take advantage of the time to be sure lights, radio everything is off. I go inside and DH is upset that I took so long. I apologize, we have a decent evening. Then when we go to leave, the van is dead. He loses it. Normally he is pretty mellow but for some reason that night he is just super over the top. I said look, I knew my battery was going, it had been acting up for several weeks, I am sorry it happened tonight, just take my credit card, run across the street (literally) and buy a new battery..... But NO. He stomps around all angry and stupid. So the inlaws call the tow truck for us, tow her to my house (and 2 days later I go back and buy a battery)..... After that I set my alarm for every three hours to feed these babies. They are so tiny they don't wake up on their own. (I have never had that problem before.) I walk past the husband at 12 midnight, again at 3 am and say goodnight each time. He is always up playing video games so the alarm doesn't affect him at all. But he was really very unhappy about me rescuing these kittens. I fell in love with Harley Kisses. She has a motor like a Harley and she would be so content after her bottles that she would purr, squint her little eyes shut and start drooling!  Now she stands on the edge of the bed and gives me kisses every day, a little kitty nose to my nose. So I rehomed her sister, but I had to keep her. After all I dealt with just to get her home and to take care of her. That was a lot of work.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Mom and I went junk shopping in the next town over! It was so much fun! There are 4 antique shops on one block. We stopped and shared a great lunch, then came back and went to 2 more antique stores. We saw tons of nice but overpriced stuff, some real junk, and came away with a couple of cool little deals....I got a butter bell,  a chick feeder, a butter press (that I plan to use for butter and cheese), and a crock for goose or chick food......Lotsa fun! I had a great time just visiting and catching up with my mom. I work tomorrow but she offered to take me and DS to lunch, since we usually go on Wednesday anyways, then she will head home.  

I was up this morning at 6:30 and milked, ran to the feed store, and dropped my tech papers off at the post office the minute they opened.......


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I had a good day at work...mostly. I am feeling more comfortable, but I feel bad that I am not sure about all the extra stuff yet. It will come with time, but I can't wait.

Mom took us to Chilis for lunch. Good food! She took DS to buy him a calculator for his statistics class in college. Then she left for home. She will be back in a few weeks though. 

Sorry I can't post pics of the treasures we found the other day, but I am at 101% of my pics allowed on here......

Last Sunday I got to babysit!   All day. Me and babies get along great. This one is my girlfriends little one. He got here at 6 in the morning and then crashed for a few more hours. After breakfast baby and I went to church. I had a harder time leaving him than I did my own kids when they were younger! He cried for me for like 30 seconds then was fine. I was chewing my nails in the hallway for another like 5 minutes, but since he was clearly fine, I went to my service. I had my phone ready the whole time, but he was having fun. (They call you if your little one cries for more than 10 minutes or has a particularly hard time...) Then we came home and played toys til my girlfriend got here. She was surprised at how happy he was. I think we get to have him just about every weekend for a little while. He is a cutie and a really easy little guy so I am looking forward to it. 

My other girlfriend called to remind us about our 4-H meeting...I still haven't registered us for the year.... 

Animals are all good for now....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Animals are still good...

Baby ducks got to spend the day outside, they are getting a little too stinky to stay in the kitchen. The silkie chick that is with them was getting too wet....she was cold and unhappy. Hopefully outside, she won't get splashed as much, but I am not holding my breath since ducklings are her only siblings. 

My Lemon Aida is setting in the salmon house, so I am going to try and see if the Fav eggs are fertile.... 

I didn't get goats hooves done yet...

DH lost his job so that is not so good. I am trying to not be mad as it won't help anything at this point. Not sure how to be supportive, besides paying what I can....

I made DH one of his favorite dinners, spaghetti and meatballs. I don't really like pasta, but I didn't really see him much and he wasn't home for dinner very often before, so I am trying to take advantage of the opportunity while I can. There is always a silver lining right? Even if it is something as basic as having family available for a meal together.


----------



## jodief100

Sorry about the job loss.  It is a tough time for a lot of people right now. Sometime I feel guilty that hubby and I are both quite secure in our employment.  I hope you find something soon.  enjoy the time with him in the meantime.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks Jodie,

I am grateful that DH and I weren't both unemployed at the same time....always SOMETHING to be grateful for no matter what the situation.......

We have a Monday night tradition...Pizza, testosterone fest (WWE wrestling) and then I get bored after about 10 minutes and update my farm journal instead....So here I am ......

Not much to update...I really like Spartagus and wish he didn't have to go home soon. He isn't friendly, but man! I like to look at him! And he is really nice to the girls. Of course he has all 4 to himself. 

Mom was down last week and Andy scared her....I was petting all my girls and then we went o say hi to Andy (mom and dad had bought him for me as a present last year) Well Andy liked the way my hands smelled and was inhaling deeply, then snorting and spitting and bellowing his sexy song!!!!  LOL!!!! I thought it was hilarious...Mom jumped back from the fence cause she really didn't think it was all that funny.....  Then the smell hit her and she REALLY didn't think it was funny!  Sorry...goat humor... :/ Little things amuse me.

I had fun with the baby yesterday....Boy he kept me on my toes! I don't get him for the next 2 weeks, but his mom promised to come by and visit.

Think that is it....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So yesterday I had a heck of a day! 

It started when I woke up at 2 in the morning not able to breathe well. Stuffy nose that then ran and ran. I was wide awake after that. So I came to the kitchen and worked on straining my ricotta that I was attempting for the first time. DH was awake playing video games  but when I went to talk to him and cruise craigslist for goats I can't afford but would really like, he decided to go to bed.  

I went to bed around 4 to try and sleep for a few more hours before work. DH had taken my pillow, sheet and my quilt. I asked him where his went...his response was to mumble, pat the bed and roll over tighter in my quilt so I had nothing left....I slept on the couch with 3 blankets! 

Then I got up and went to work. We had a kinda hectic morning, 3 bigger dog spays...that ALL threw up after their surgeries! I had to grab them and hold them upside down, (one at a time thankfully) until they stopped vomiting, to prevent them from aspirating.....more stressful for me but they were all OK... The anesthetic machine was working fine but the monitor has been goofy and one dog was too fat to feel her heartbeat easily, so I spent some time seriously focusing to make sure she was fine... Other surgeries weren't finished on time so they had to go on during the lunch hour. I offered to stay if they needed, but the time was covered. Then, one of our receptionists had a medical emergency. All of the afternoon appointments needed other things too like bloodwork, xrays, sutures....BUSY! Then the rescue lady was late picking up her 4 dogs, so we were waiting in the lobby with them for about 25 minutes...... Oh and I bit my lip 2 times during lunch and when I was holding a dog, he jerked his head up hitting my chin, causing me to bite my lip a third time!

I was soooo glad to be done! Then I wanted to just talk about my day but I didn't think DH would listen as attentively as I needed so I was going to go to my girlfriends. He offered to buy me coffee or a drink. We went downtown and the Thursday night market place was going on. There are vendors and a little farmers market. We had a cider at the little wine bar, tamales from one of the vendors and ice cream from the old parlor. It was a really nice evening and one of the best times I have had with him in a long while. We have been working opposing shifts for so long, we barely see each other. 

Today was just an eh kind of day. But I went to check in with my girlfriend. Her husband had surgery today and I knew she was concerned for him. He was fine. He was more talkative than he usually is and she was relieved that he is doing great. 

I think that about sums up my last couple days....


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Hopefully thing get a little better for you in the next couple days!!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So my first attempt at "hard cheese" turned out pretty decent....I am so excited...I only let it dry overnight, but it is edible. Flavor is OK, texture is a little bit on the harder side, little bit crumbly....But for a first try I think it is awesome! And I put some over a left over piece of pizza and melted it...It works... Yeah!!!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Yummmmmm!!!  I so do love homemade cheese!!!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks...I am enjoying experimenting in the cheese making department....so fun when you can actually eat your experiments!

It has been a really long week....one day it seemed like a hundred little things all went wrong......starting with the husband taking my toothbrush with him on a 5 day camping trip (I found out when I went top brush my teeth  )......and then the dogs chewed up my favorite hair clip that I use every day. Then the lady at the feed store accidentally ran my card for $278 instead of $27....I was going to have salami for lunch but it had gone bad, I decided to make pie for the kids but the flour had weevils in it  so I opened a new bag and it had weevils too ..... so I ground my own. 

I was thinking I might need to start drinking early there....the day was just half over and already trying to beat me down....then I got a birthday card from grandma.....she always writes the sweetest notes in them, and I was crying good tears by the end of it.....so I went to start laundry...well someone had put in a blanket that had cat pee on it and was clearly not salvageable, so I threw that away and then proceeded to clean the washing machine. I went to wash my work clothes but the washer is not working properly and is simply running the water no matter which cycle you put it on, and apparently this one you can't force to the next part...like move the dial and make it start the agitate....so then I start to really cry in frustration, take my soggy clothes out of the machine, answer the phone and it is DS asking for a ride home...I tell him I am heading into town to try and figure out how to get my clothes washed, I'll call him to let him know.... 

So I ended up stopping by Gudruns to run my laundry, just my work clothes and my bed sheets (she doesn't have a dryer, but that is OK cause mine does work)...but then I forgot to call the kid to tell him the plan, until I left her house and by then he had skateboarded all the way home  . When I asked him why he didn't call me back once he realized I had forgotten, his answer was because he could hear the frustration and tears in my voice......figured I had other things to worry about. 

So I finished my nice strong drink that I had had to put on hold earlier once I realized I was going to have to drive to town, and we watched Titanic.......first time for the kids. DS2 was soooo angry at Rose for marrying another guy at the end....He said it wasn't fair to the husband since she had loved Jack.....

We had blackberry and apricot pie for dinner...yep, nothin else, and we had a great conversation....only DS1 hadn't watch the movie with us, but the kids were funny and very talkative. Alot of the conversation was about the movie, but we also talked about why they each thought or felt the way they did..... always enlightening. For such a bad day...it ended well. 

so that was just one day.....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

so then another day.....

It started out OK, but the feed store overcharge was still on my account and messing up my other transactions....

My girlfriends dog was attacked by 2 pit bulls while they were out for a walk, her husband fell fighting off the dogs and broke his fall with the arm he just had surgery on less than a week prior. It was over a thousand dollar bill at the emergency clinic to patch the dog up. Animal control knew the dog (they caught it on the scene) and the owner was already paying 2 other people for other attacks. I guess the guy surrendered the dog and was very apologetic and offered to make payments, but it doesn't change the injuries to their dog, her hubbies arm or the vet bills (they paid up front), the blood in her car (she had a blanket down but I guess he was still losing alot and it is a 20 minute drive minimum to the clinic in the next town) and my girlfriend has always been very fearful of dogs anyways.......

The neighbor came by to say that Leaky and Beaux had been getting out in the mornings and running loose (I was ready to give them away at this point...just couldn't handle any more stress!) 

Poor DS2 missed the late bus because he didn't find his sister so he went looking for her, but she had called me and said that she was home already hours before......so I caught up with him walking home in the dark....

So this day is almost over....I am exhausted and just plain worn out from the last few days...I go out give Raviolianna her injections, feed the cats, Whiskey sneaks in and creeps in to my lap like I don't notice a smelly 55 lb dog crawling up to snuggle under my chin....... I go to the kitchen and there is a maggot on the floor! I hit the roof! I absolutely cannot deal with maggots...I get serious chest pain, difficulty breathing, serious neurotic behaviors for days after.....It was from a rotten potato in the bottom of the pantry.....I ask DS3 to PLEASE deal with the bug, clean the floor, take the potatoes out.....and I took my scared-stupid self to bed....

I woke up way too early the next day....but I had to so I could call the bank. Took care of that.

I scared the younger chickens by wearing my kitty hat with the giant eyes on it outside when I went out to not milk...it was too cold and the goats are shivering so I am drying them up, they need the calories more than I need the milk.

So that was most, not all...but the more interesting and busier parts of my way not  fun week!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Oh yeah....we celebrated my birthday today... it is tomorrow, but I work all day......

I had butchered and cooked up and shredded 2 of our meat birds (there is enough for probably 7 or 8 more meals after tonight...). We had chicken tacos with almost everything on them and I made back berry and apricot pies again....I am soooo stuffed! But it was yummy!

I think we are gonna see if the family wants to watch a movie tonight...just here at home, nothing too fancy...but time, she does fly........and spending it together is getting to be a rarer opportunity....


----------



## Hens and Roos

Happy B-day- hope it was a good one!!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Happy Birthday!!!!   
I hope you have a fun, relaxing, but yet interesting day!!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks!

I had a good day. My dad texted me and I had a few birthday wishes from family via facebook too.... I don't really use it that much, but that was nice. My coworkers all brought food for lunch....delicious! The Dr bought everyone starbucks to help celebrate and everyone had lots of good wishes for me. DH and the kids had cards for me and made dinner. We had nachos and rice crispy treats....... 

The only bad thing about today is that my ear hurts, but it hasn't been 100% since january.....but I will take this kind of day over most of the last several days.....any day!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

OK soooo....

the Vet Med Board will only accept 4 of the CE hours I have done so far. I only have until Oct 23 to turn in proof of  16 more interactive CE. So I am going to the Wild West Convention in Reno Next week. If you pray, then pray for me....I need at least 16 units....if you wish, then wish me good luck....Please and thank you....... 

I am so sad...My grandma just listed her house for sale....  It is a beautiful old victorian....I remember playing there as a kid....I spent a whole lotta time there and it holds many really wonderful memories......

Mama Mia and my dad are coming to visit tomorrow.....Oh yeah! The Renaissance Fair is in town  too.... We might go to that tomorrow if we get the chance. They have characters dressed up in really cool costumes and some neat booths with things for sale. 

I have a bunch of little mexican avocados off the tree in the back. Persimmons are ready too, but as far as I am concerned, persimmons are animal food! I like persimmon cookies, but 2 persimmons are all I need....not 8 trees full!


----------



## norseofcourse

Glad you had a nice birthday, and good luck on getting the rest of the CE hours you need!  I am sure you can do it.  Any chance of getting any more online?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I did 21 online, but they are only accepting 4 of those. I have to get the rest in person. They could have let me know that in the original paper, but oh well....it is what it is.... I would have more fun going to this if I wasn't so worried about getting enough credits. I am too late to preregister so I have to just pay at the door and pray that enough courses still have room.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Mom and Dad were here for a few days. 

We went to the Renaissance fair on Saturday. It was fun. We watched the storyteller and DD bought a couple of his books, signed of course. We had ice cream from our local parlor. 

My parents brought me an old kitchen hutch from my grandma that I wanted for my goat herbs. I can store the herbs and medicines, supplies in there and have a surface to prepare them now! 

Grandma had filled the whole cabinet with some really nice older tupperware storage containers too! Great for all my grains in the cupboard...no more bugs! 

I have my flight reservations, room reservations, and I am ready to go....just have to work tomorrow then I leave for the conference on tuesday. Wish  me luck!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Good luck and have a blast!!!!!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Hey all,

I am still in Reno Nevada. I finished 32 hours/units during the conference. I have been here since Wednesday. It has been a long expensive week.....but hopefully this will be the key to getting my license back....  

I did get to do the puppy wet lab. It was soooo fun! I had to pay extra. They know how to get you . Here, come to a conference and leave all your pets behind for a week. Now that you miss all your own animals....who wants to pet some puppies?....MeMeMeMe...Pick meeeeeee! We went to the local humane society and worked on gentling and starting training on 8-16 week old puppies. I ended up getting the wild, crazy, peanutbutter covered (and I mean COVERED), puppy!  She was the biggest stinker and oh.....she was just the absolute cutest one there.  Despite all her objections to the handling. She was the wildest and most playful of all of them. 

The Dr that was teaching the lab had done several lectures the day before. I had originally planned on attending 2 of his and was wavering on a third. After the first , I was sold on the third and the lab. He was a very vibrant and energetic, fun teacher. The puppy lab was the best part of the whole week. 

I did several anesthesia lectures, a few behavior, sanitation and safety, and a couple of animal nutrition lectures...I love the subject of nutrition! 

I finally relaxed enough to have fun after I did more than the minimum amount of lectures by Friday night. So I slept well on Friday night, really enjoyed the lectures, loved the puppy lab on saturday and the nutrition lectures today. 

I don't really care for the whole casino scene....too many people, I don't smoke, and I don't really gamble. And I got really lost 3 different times........on the casino floor. By today I am finally able to find my way around without getting lost. 

I did gamble just a bit. I do enjoy roulette. So I played $20 and walked away from the table when my winnings were at $40. Not bad....just a tiny bit of fun. I would have been happy to play longer if I had someone for company. I have been really lonely all week. With the 4 teens, DH and all my critters, I am never alone at home.....ever! I will be glad to get home. 

For everyone still rooting for me to get my license....please keep your fingers crossed for just a little bit longer.....I still have to submit everything to the board.  

I think that is it for now.....


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Good luck!!!!


----------



## promiseacres

hope it works out to get your liscence.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I survived the flight back to San Jose, but boy, me and flying just don't like each other! 

Mom took me shopping. We found tons of cute scrub tops while looking for color coordinating bottoms for the tops I already have....so mom bought them all for me! Yeah! We had to order the orange pants since they don't carry them regularly. I like fall, pumpkins, Halloween, so I have several tops with orange in them. Found lots of cute puppy/kitty tops. And a new orange stethoscope. Then mom bought me shoes and some regular clothes from one of her favorite stores Cold Water Creek. 

I got to visit with my grandma some more and my dad is making me a little wooden cart for my goats to pull....

I mailed off the papers from my conference to the vet med board today.... crossing my fingers and my toes......


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I picked up an extra day of work today, but that means no day off this week. 

Not too much going on from the farm side of things.

I guess it is time to give Spartagus back...wish I didn't have too. I really like him. Not sure why since he isn't friendly, in your face, like I prefer. But he will sneak up to take a bite or 2 of goat pellets if I am offering.....

I did butcher 5 meat birds this last weekend.... (and managed to stab myself in the hand ) We have had chicken tacos and nachos for the last couple days  

Ravioliannas hoof looks mostly better, I still need to do a final trim to be sure, but she is using her leg again!  

I think that about covers it for news around here. I will post as soon as I find out about my license....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I finished work today and took a little nap that ended up being 3 hours long!  but it has been a long couple of weeks, so I guess I needed it. 

I need to trim the lemon trees....still haven't done it yet even though a couple branches broke over a month ago!    I keep forgetting, then when I see them I am like  

I want to give Spartagus back cause I need to rearrange my pens again, but I don't want to....so I haven't pushed the issue. I contacted his owner and she hasn't said which date would work best for her so I am just enjoying him for a tiny bit longer. I wish I had more pics of him, but I need some new batteries, I work all day most days,.....and excuses, excuses....I feel so lazy these days!!! You would never know how busy I really am cause nothing seems to be getting done!

Nothing from the veterinary board yet.......

I forgot how nice it is to just sit and veg with the goats....did that for a few minutes the other day. That's why I like them so much! They are so calming.....and entertaining. And so darn cute!

DH took me out to a new little Chinese food place the other night. Not bad....a little bit gooey and very flavorful! It was just the 2 of us. The kids had left over, monster sized BBQ chicken legs and thighs left over from the night before,  so they were fine.


----------



## bonbean01

Rooting for you and keeping my fingers and toes crossed too...just having trouble walking with crossed toes


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks Bon!...I too seem to have trouble getting around when I cross my toes......can't seem to get my shoes on very well either....

Not very productive today but I did do a couple things like, ran to the store for rakes, cooked a pot of Tawney Lion Soup and beans for either chili or refried beans, trimmed just the worst branches off the lemon trees, collected the eggs, cleaned and restarted the incubator, started my laundry for work, moved some of the animal supplements to the other cabinet, started some milk for cheese......got the family to move the old washers and dryer out of the garage. 

and I feel a little bit sick to my stomach, so I am going to not do much else....

I guess putting it in writing, today wasn't a total waste, but I was expecting to get alot more done :/ 

I need to go through my silkies and decide which of the newer kids to keep and which to try and sell. It is also time to dust and deworm chickens and clean up the pens before the rain starts.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

OK....I finally heard back from the board....they are accepting my application, waiving the test and all I have to do to be issued a new licence is to return this other application along with the licensing fee by Nov 25th! Yeah!!!! Cyber party at my house!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Yay!!!!   
That is awesome news!!!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks Four Winds! I am excited!

So I had the worst migraine I have ever had! I ended up with a mild but constant headache on Friday all day, had a crummy day at work and my hip hurt to boot....then I came home and tried to go to bed at 7:30, only to not be able to sleep, head hurt too much, in bed, to the couch, back to bed, back to the couch, finally got some sleep but woke to a raging, all out migraine.... ugh!...wasted a whole Saturday throwing up and sleeping, by around 5 in the evening I was woozy, but no longer ill. 

I love my job, but some coworkers seem to have nothing better to do than gripe about me and what they think I am doing wrong......enough already! I am aware that they aren't really nice people. I know that a couple of them don't like me, even without hearing them talk about me (when I am only a few feet away) they make it plenty clear....... and certain things they think I am doing wrong, aren't even what really happened anyway! How can there be people who like that much drama anywhere? I try and ignore it but it really doesn't make it easy to go to work some days. All 3 Drs like me and the nice people seem to like me so that is good. I don't know why they dislike me so I guess it is just because I am me, or more likely because they are them....I try and be helpful, cooperative and considerate ......just tonight Dr Singh was saying that they are so happy for me getting my license and glad that I am there, so I guess for now I am good. 

My DH put in my little black pond the other day while I was recovering on the couch.  He dug it in, put in the pump and put in 15 feeder fish to make sure they survive before we move my pet fish out there....it has gotten awful cold at night. Then he bought some flowers and planted them around the pond too. So far the fish mostly hide under the pump....

Speaking of DH, he had a friend offer him a really good job,   but he has to commute like he did when we first moved here. He will be living with his mom and coming home on his days off. I teased him that we were going back in time.......and I thanked him too. If it were up to him, he would give up on the "farm" and head back to the city. This is where my heart is and a better place to raise our kids......so this sacrifice is mostly for me, a little bit for the kids.

Oh yeah, I gave Spartagus back. Boo! (But maybe if I need him again next year).......For now hope for a lot of babies, all girls with blue eyes.  I plan on keeping at least 2 if not 3 or 4 girls if I get them.... Love those legs!

Tried to put Andy back in the smaller pen but he didn't want to stay. Tried to breed him to Ravi, but he was too excited. I didn't want her to get hurt. I will have to try a different way. 

I have a few silkies for sale. 

The 3 feed store "ameraucanas", Easter eggers are really pretty. I need to get some good pics and add them to my website. I hope they at least lay a blueish or greenish egg. I plan on breeding them to one of my breeder stock ameraucana roosters. 

I made a killer sheherds pie the other night too....home grown chicken, veggies and cheesy mashed potatoes on top.   And since I cooked the crust first, it wasn't soggy, even the extra one that the kids had today.  I will upgrade my membership one of these days so I can share more pics again.... course you all might need new keyboards if I post pics and you drool all over them!


----------



## bonbean01

First off...congratulations!!!! 

Sorry about the migraine and sore hip   That's what happens when you keep your fingers, toes, and eyes crossed for too long 

As for your co workers...yup...always some that are always negative and they love drama...kind of like flies to sheeet...they can't get enough of it! :/


----------



## BrownSheep

Just going to throw out it is super easy to post pics via photobucket.....I'm in college....I need to drool over home cooked food!....Although I did eat some awesome home grown lamb chops!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I took a couple of new pics of RavioliAnna (she is one good looking little girl!)and a few of Casanova. Macintasha was not cooperating, she didn't like being on the leash for the first time. I took a pic of my cool colored silkie, lavender, with maybe porcelain or reddish color on its body. I got a few nice pics of the new EE girls and  a nice pic of Amie one of my white Ameraucana girls and put them on my website.




  

We trimmed up one of the trees and tried to rake up most of the free feathers around the yard....there are just about a billion, so we couldn't actually get all of them.

The boys dusted the chickens for lice while I butchered 3 more of our meat girls. I think our friend is coming over tomorrow to learn how to butcher ...finally! The  poor guy has been asking me for the last few years, but i don't usually plan that far ahead...I just decide today is the day, and then birds are done. I don't have time to get too emotional that way. The girls are harder to do than the boys as they are much mellower and more pet like. But yum! They do taste good!

I am trying to get the pens set for the colder weather and the poultry divided up for spring breeding pens. It is also time to try and sell any extras.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

It's official....I got my license!  I posted the smaller certificate in the lobby at work this morning and I get the big one to hang on my wall at home! 

And Spartagus is back! Forever! I was offered the chance to buy him and decided that he was a perfect vet tech license gift to myself. I like him alot and I am so glad he is back. I needed a companion for Cowboy Casanova anyway and they were pals before, so it is just perfect!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Yay!!!! That is awesome about your license and Spartagus!!!!!!  
I soooo want to get my Vet Tech License!!!


----------



## bonbean01

Yay on the license!!!


----------



## elevan

Congratulations!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks! I am excited! I get to start dosing anesthetic drugs as I get more comfortable with our protocols and drugs..... Scary...but good. I can't believe I am back doing all of this again. It has been a long time. Today we did a C-section on an english bulldog and got all 7 pups up and running! That was fun. Stressful too, a couple were not wanting to breathe consistently, but in the end, they all came around.


----------



## BrownSheep

My cousin has an English bulldog she thought about breeding...apparently almost all of them end up needing C-sections. Glad work is going well!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! 

I know it is a little late....We were out of town. We went to visit our extended families. My favorite part is Thanksgiving breakfast with my brothers. Loud and a little bit obnoxious, but totally hilarious! We visited with DHs granny, she is still recovering in a nursing home, doing very well and seemed to enjoy the thanksgiving visit. 

I ended up bring my headache with us on the trip....the one named Whiskey  ....She has severe separation anxiety which in turn causes me to have extreme anxiety when planning trips . She sounds like she is going to eat the babysitters when they walk into the house ....they all know her and aren't afraid of her, but it causes me great distress knowing how stressed she gets when we leave and other people come to take care of the critters....so with mom and dads permission, she came with. She is really a pretty good dog, a little more nervous than she needs to be, but the trip went well. By the time we left, Blue, moms dog, was crying for Whiskey to come back. I made her wear her backpack and carry my wallet and phone when we went for walks, but she didn't seem to mind being my pack animal in exchange for getting to stay with me most of everyday.  I really enjoyed having her with me too. The first night I locked her crate, after that, she was fine sleeping in the open crate or on the floor next to the couch I was on. I would hear Blue come in to check on her in the middle of the night 3 times every night and in the early morning she would go with him for a quick cruise around the house (likely to check on the kids) then come back, kiss my face (yuck!  ) and lay back down to sleep on the floor til I woke up. 

We had my brother take a '4 generations of women' picture...grandma, mom, myself and my daughter. I have been wanting to do this for awhile. I can't wait to see how they turn out! One of my boys suggested a 4 generations of men pic....none of the great grandpas are around and we would have to draw a crooked line to connect the generations of boys, but I am OK with that ...my dad (technically a step) to DH, to our boys would give you a 3 generations...mostly, kinda, sorta....to be honest I think they just want one with all the boys in the family because they will out number us by far.... so maybe next time, when all the big boys (my brothers) will be around..... 

Oh and mom took us to a seriously awesome bookstore...used books for good prices and they had NICE books! popular titles and alot of hardbacks of favorites.... It was just mom, myself and the twins, but we had so much fun! DD wanted to know why I had ever taken them there before! I never knew about it before!  I got a book on sausage....how to make it and of course recipes too (it has tons of pics!!!!), mom bought me one about forgotten kitchen skills from older times....a couple organizing books ( I love to organize) and a book about the wisdom of old people....I'll let you know how I like that one, looks good! .......Did I mention that we love books! and of course reading....DD got an Edgar Allen Poe book (heavy as a brick house and just about as big! Yeah, she is a weirdo!) and DS got Stephen King and Sherlock Holmes books.... and I got a Beatrix Potter book (Peter Rabbit and other stories too)for one of my little kid friends....

We had 2 different babysitters again and all the critters are so well taken care of! I got a text with pics of one babysitter holding Amelia Bedelia, our pet turkey and another pic of one of the cats on top of her car.....I love having such good friends! They are the bomb!  I am so relieved that I don't have to worry about the animals when we are out of town.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

I need to find some good babysitters for when I need to go ot of town!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

It is a good thing we have friends willing to babysit or I would get left behind....

I just got back from a short chicken acquisition trip.....another pair of breeder stock salmon Faverolles, and a trio of mahogany Faverolles from Sandhill. The salmon hen has a beard to die for! 

I traded a trio of mahoganies last year to someone with larger flock of faverolles to work with, but who ended up not liking them and I regretted not keeping them just for pets. I felt guilty that I wasn't going to work with them because I just didn't have enough birds to use for improving the quality.....no more guilt, these guys can stay as pets just because I like them, even if I don't get to work with them.


----------



## promiseacres

love the faverolles, so very pretty! but so far haven' gotten any.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

It was my twins birthday this weekend! DD invited her boyfriend over so we could meet him for the first time. He is a really nice, respectful guy. I like him alot! And so does Whiskey...after her normal "bark like you want to eat the new kid" routine, she was all up in his grill, trying to kiss his face and sit on his lap!!!! Both DD and I were starting to get a little jealous I think...he was stealing my (traitorous!)dog, and Whiskey was trying to steal his kisses!  

Pics of my new chicks...
Salmon girl





 
Salmon boy




Mahoganies


----------



## ragdollcatlady

This morning was devastating....2 of my little mahogany babies were killed during the night, most likely by a possum. We shut the chicken house with a board over the doorway for the night. I will have to try and trap the critter and put a door on the house so the favs will get locked in every night.


----------



## jodief100

So sorry about the babies.  Possums and raccoons SUCK.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks Jodie.... I was so looking forward to having them around. Now I just have the one mahogany. 

We went out and finished the poop board in the yellow faverolle house. I need to make a closable door to keep them safe every night. And rearrange the shelf/nest box....not sure the best way to go about that. I want to make it easier for them to get up to the roosting bars. 

 I went and sat in the girl goats pen and just loved on them for awhile....that was nice! Getting fat bellies.... should have some Spartagus babies in a short while.....They have full undercoats with this crazy cold (down to 18 degrees) weather we had last week!!!! BBBBBRRRRRR!!! Other than that it has been getting down to 30 or so every night. I am not liking the cold! Good news though, Mom and Dad are getting us a wood burning stove for a family christmas present! yeah!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Yesterday I took Sir Leaks-a-lot to work... he got neutered and had his rear dewclaws removed. He had double dews on each back foot! They looked like dragon claws when they were taken off.....The poor guy was shaking hard the whole way to work, probably convinced that he was going to be abandoned again! Now he is official though, so he can stay. He was starting fights with Beaux Jangles, trying to keep Beaux away from me.....too much testosterone I guess. He about jumped out of his skin when he saw that I brought him back home after work! 

The vets were surprised that I was willing to knock down and monitor my own animal under anesthesia.....my ragdolls never did very well under anesthesia and I used to ask the other techs to do my cats for me. They were so sensitive to the drugs. It was nerve-wracking! But Leaky did great. He came home with some antibiotics and drugs for pain, so he is feeling just fine! 

We went Christmas shopping...I took the kids shopping for each other. Usually the DH and I each take 2 to shop for the other 2, then the third helps wrap so they know what they are all giving each other, but I had to take all 4 to shop for each other on the same trip...only because I hate shopping so close to the actual day and wanted to get it over with....but we survived. 

We finally finished juicing the last half of the lemons...about another 150 I believe. I now have a whole shelf of frozen lemon juice! I do like that! Lemon bar time! Our lemons and oranges get cross-pollinated from the bees since they  bloom at the same time, so our lemons are really very sweet and our oranges a little bit tangy. We had to pick all the lemons early this year because the chickens and a couple of big baby turkeys were roosting in the lemon bush/trees and breaking the branches. Well the weight of a ton of lemons and the giant baby birds were too much combined I should say! 

Today we did the last 3 meat bird girls. 2 fit in my turkey pan and one was cut up and kind of fit in the crock-pot. (I have a bowl on top of the crock-pot, attempting to hold the lid down.)

We wrapped presents tonight and filled out cards to send to a few family members. 

I made a new Christmas tradition a few years ago that I find makes the holiday so much simpler....we do Papa Murphys take-n-bake pizza for Christmas day lunch/dinner. We have coffee/hot chocolate and home made pumpkin chocolate chip scones for breakfast all morning and then pizza for dinner. Easy! So I buy the pizzas the week before, the day they are on sale, and freeze them. This year my favorite kind was on sale thursday, so I bought 2 with tomato sauce and 2 with garlic sauce!  

 I usually mix up most of the ingredients for the scones the night before to save time in the morning, so we have hot scones straight out of the oven! One year I was too sick to make the scones so my oldest (13 at the time) made them....from scratch, even grinding the wheat and they were awesome! That tradition just had to be kept! The only year we haven't had them was the year DH insisted on letting the outdoor dogs in the house because "it's Christmas!" OK whatever, but he refused to put them outside while we went to church. They had bad house manners and I didn't want them teaching the better behaved indoor dogs bad things....Well we came home to the whole bowl of scone mix, I believe it was 4x the recipe, on the floor, every last bit eaten by the dogs and the oven door was broken because Satchel, his 120 lb lab/shepherd mix had apparently used the oven door as a step to climb up and grab the bowl....door to the oven is still broken, Satchel and Charlie are both gone....still remember that Christmas!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas and that all plans for new years eve are safe ones!

We had a nice Christmas, quiet. Just us. We had our Scones and coffee/chocolate, eggnog and pizza, homemade raviolis and bolognese sauce.... 

I visited the ladies I used to take care of at my old job. They recognized me and were sooo excited to see me. It was so wonderful to see them again. I really love them and I am sad that I am not there anymore. 

My dad was down for a few days installing the wood burning stove. We are just waiting for a missing pipe to arrive in the mail. Then we will be toasty and warm. Mom and dad gave us the stove for a Christmas present. I had mentioned that I wanted one I could cook on so they found one. It has a fancy skillet that fits the top so I am set!

I caught a possum in the garage...but now I don't know what to do with him. It is a smallish little thing so it is young. I don't have a gun to shoot it and I know it was just trying to eat, but it could've eaten the cat food and my eggs instead of my fancy chickens! DD thinks he is going to stay and named him Porridge......


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Happy new year!
May all your critters, friends and family be healthy, safe and happy this coming year!


----------



## jodief100

So what happened to the possum?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Uuuummmmm...........at the moment he is sleeping in the little round basket in the big 2 story cat cage in the garage........( I am trying to summon up the courage to call our friend to see if he wants to skin it....but I would rather turn him loose a few miles from here....but then I don't want him to then become someone elses problem, or worse, find his way back here......)


----------



## babsbag

Ravi is a really nice looking girl; I am glad you are still enjoying her.  I hope if you get babies that you gets some spots, that would be fun. I have 3 boers due anytime; 2 are red like her and one is solid black, hoping for some spotted babies, especially a black and white spotted doe, that would be really awesome.

Those chickens are adorable, really sorry you lost some. I have a new LGD that is making sure that I need to buy new chicks next year   I know he will outgrow it but I do wish he would hurry up. At least I know that there will be no varmints in the coop when he is on duty; I like having the coop in the goat pasture, keeps them nice and safe.

So I take you are working as a vet tech now? That is really awesome.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks Babs,

Yeah I am working as a tech again! Pretty exciting!

I absolutely love Ravi! She is my favorite of all the goats. Thank you for letting me have her! She is super loud but that suits me just fine. I am OK with her telling me how much she loves me every time she sees me....or is that she is always hungry????...same  difference I guess! I just have to laugh out loud when she hollers at me with a mouth full of food, some of which falls out because she is talking, trying to tell me how hungry she is.... She loves to be petted, which is one of my favorite pastimes so we get along just great! 

I tried to breed Ravi, but Andy is too inexperienced and we had to assist then call it quits for the time being. I don't want her to get hurt.....

You will have to let me know if you get a black and white paint or spotted girl that needs a new home, that is my next boer desire......

Sorry about your chicks! I get pretty attached to the birds too....


----------



## babsbag

My one spotted doe is just not settling. She is almost 2 and has been in with the buck since June. The other 3 does are obviously bred, even though I never saw the deed so no idea when they are due. I had the pregnancy test done on Sept 2 and they were open so I know that they can't be due before 1/15, but anytime after that is nothing but a guess.

 I am really frustrated that the other doe is not bred; she appeared to be in heat a while back so I just did a blood test on her, maybe she is finally bred. If she is still open I will talk to my vet about getting some lute to force a heat, and I will separate her from the buck for a while, just so I can see if and when she comes into heat. The boers are pretty sneaky compared to the Alpines.

I should get some spots from this match as 2 of the does I am breeding back to their sire which is ok for one generation but would never breed any does I get this time to the same sire. I am really hoping that I get a bunch of spotted kids that I can sell for enough money to make this worth my while. I am working towards building a dairy and creamery so the boers have to either pay their way or leave as they have no role in the future dairy. If the black doe gives me a black spotted doe I will probably keep her, we will see.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I hope you are able to get your girl bred. Last year it seemed like Georgia wasn't going to take, but on our last try for the season, she did.... 

Hope you get some spots!!! I love paints and spots...the more color, the better! Hopefully once we finally get Ravi bred, we will be in for some spots too....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I finally gave the possum to my buddy and he dispatched him for me. I guess the pelt was covered in fleas so he didn't end up skinning him...maybe next time....


----------



## babsbag

Ends up that my spotted girl is pregnant, but my LaMancha isn't   Guess it could have been worse, they could have both been open. Now the guessing game  begins with her...I have NO idea when she was bred. The other 3 have nice little udders forming, she has nada, and doesn't even look fat, at all. So sometime in the next 4 months. Lots of days in 4 months.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

LOL....only about 120 give or take a few........

Glad to hear your spotted took though. That must feel good!


----------



## babsbag

Yeah, it does feel good, but now I look at her everyday and wonder when she will start to show. My black one has looked pregnant for months; some of those Boers look pregnant even when they aren't so no telling. I just hate not knowing, guess I need to get my barn cams installed.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

We tried to breed Stinker Belle and Ravi the other day.... My bred girls are doing well and looking ready. I am seeing some sticky discharge on a couple and poofy back ends. Georgia doesn't look as big so I am thinking she won't have as many this time around. I think everyone else looks around the same size though, so I guess we will see. Spartagus is smaller than Buck Naked and Jax soooo....not sure if that will have much affect on the babies size???

We have a 4H poultry meeting on Monday...I am the leader ....I also just learned that there is another kid signed up for dairy goats with us....Also the leader for that one!!!!  Should be fun...but I hope I know more than the new kid about goats or I will have to ask him to teach the classes!


----------



## babsbag

My husband and I did the Boy Scout leader thing for 14 years and during that time I held just about every job available. Really kind of glad that is behind me. If we had lived in the country at the time probably would have done 4h too; at least I would have, not sure about the kids.

My youngest one's GF attends UC Davis and is planning on being a vet and live in the country and do all that farming country stuff, I find it funny that he would connect with someone like that now that his mom is the total country girl.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I love doing Farm Day, we gotta sign up for it again. I think my DD is doing the 4H animal thing now, mostly for her "school resume" but she does the goats to humor me. She knows nearly all the chicken stuff....at least what she hasn't forgotten.....We have had chickens for 9 or 10 years already.

My goat girls look close to popping! I am a little bit surprised that all could be ready at the same time. I thought Jane was acting like a little hussy showing the other boys her rear end and getting them all excited, just a month or so after she had been introduced to Spartagus, so I thought he might not have bred her yet....But I think I see her udder looking about ready. This weekend hopefully!!!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Today we picked up heat lamp bulbs for when the kids get here!!!!getting excited! Reese looked like she had a contraction this morning so  anytime!!!!

We Eprinexed all the chickens for lice today except the "3 stooges"... 2 vultures (naked neck/silkie/ameraucana cross) and their full sibling (but without a naked neck) that is a black and white stripped little convict...boots and all...cute and ugly at the same time! Those three were roosting in a row higher up in the avocado tree and we couldn't reach them...gotta get them tomorrow.

We put Stinkyweed in a pen with our new Salmon Fav rooster to hopefully hatch out a new pet rooster to take JJs place. In case you missed it, he was the best mixed breed chicken pet ever. Last year, a picture of my daughter holding him for a little kid to pet during the Farm Day presentation was in the local newspaper ....When we brought him home after the local county fair last year, Amelia Bedelia our (true to her name...just a bit ditzy) pet turkey, killed him. I think she forgot him since he was gone so long (before the fair he was penned with the meat bird babies so she hadn't seen him for a few months) and thought he was an intruder....(if I believed otherwise, pet or not she would not still be here!!!)

JJ







His mom Stinkeyweed


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Spelly had twins on Friday Jan 24! She had a buckskin little doeling (blue eyes) and a chocolate with white little buckling (his eyes look blue/gray on the inside and brown on the outside???). The little boy looks like he has a white heart on his rump! 

   

We had our first poultry meeting and I think it went OK. One of my 4hrs was wanting ameraucana hens so I gave her the 3 feed store hens I bought last year. They were just starting to lay so she will be off to a decent start. They were pretty mellow (once you caught them) too so she will be able to tame them up really well. They were beautiful birds. She had already named them before they even got here to pick them up and she invited some friends over to meet them....Now that is my kinda kid! One of our other 4hrs is wanting a new show bird since hers have become just about unhandleable, and she was thinking she might want a silkie. Just so happens I have a WHOLE bunch of those laying around and while I wouldn't part with very many, she just so happened to like a (GEORGEOUS!!!) little hen I had held back for myself, but I was willing to part with her so everything worked out wonderfully.....Hopefully she will win lots of ribbons with her!

We have our first dairy goat meeting with someone other than ourselves, tomorrow. I am a bit more nervous about this one....I have only had goats for a few years and I have no experience showing them myself....

Today I went out and took pics of a few of my new salmons...forgot to get a pic of SalmonElla.....But I updated my website and added the pics of the new birds and baby goats. I decided that Weird Altitude really is my best looking rooster out of the 4 salmon boys and that the younger Jr looks like he is shaping up nicer than the older one. I was really wanting to use pictures to compare types. The newest rooster has a side spur on his comb, small wattles (not supposed to have those because of the beard) and he has yet to fill out. The Jrs have better combs (they do have small wattles too) but the one I like less seems to have either loose feathering in his wings, or split wings......he is still young though, I think only around 5 or 6 months???? I will give them a little more time. 

Weird altitude and nicer looking of the 2 Jrs

  


I took pics of Hannah she is turning out nicely, the new salmon girl (no name yet) looks a little bit derpyish, and here is a pic of the last little mahogany that looks like a little pullet....

   

Thats about it for now.....


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Beautiful chickens and Roos!!!!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks! I love my Faverolles...one of my favorite breeds. I can't wait to get a full flock going. Right now I have 4 males (3 are related) and 3 female salmons and one (female )mahogany. 

No more new baby goats yet. 

We survived the first goat meeting. The mom of our new friend has been the goat judge so she can actually help teach us!!! Yeah for us!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I only got 2 and a half hours of sleep last night....I was in the garage with the mamas waiting for Reese to pop. She started labor sounds and stuff at midnight. I fell asleep in the pen around 1 and woke up 45 minutes later with a baby goat snuggling with me on my blanket. I came in and asked one of the kids to check on the goats in an hour and let me know.....well she had the triplets by then and She and Georgia were both cleaning Reeses kids off. One is crazy tiny (1 lb 14 oz)! I helped dry babies and crawled back to bed by around 5...just to get up a little later to go to work.... 

I ended up taking Georgia to the vet today. I came home at lunch to check on everyone and she still hadn't passed the placenta. It was 24 hours. So I had to call in to the clinic I work at to tell them I was going to be late getting back because I had to take my goat to the vet....They are in another town about 45 minutes from here. The verdict was that she did in fact retain the placenta and the treatment was Lutealyse and an injection of Excede with another to give her on Sunday. I also asked the vet to take a quick look at Spells little boy. He sometimes sounds a little bit raspy, sometimes like he is breathing hard....Vet says he is OK, nothing to worry about, barely any sound. He thinks it is mostly just breathing fast from stress.  

Reeses girls are doing good but Georgia thinks they are hers (she seems to mostly like the one that actually looks more like her than Reese!...though she licks and feeds the little one too...haven't seen the chocolate one near her this evening.)......She bites at and tells Reese off! 

I put some pics of the babies on the kidding thread.....

Here is all six.....Top buckskin is Spells girl and the bigger chocolate on the left is Spells boy. They are 4 days old and 5# 6oz, 5# 11 oz......Big buckskin baby boy at the bottom is Georgias baby that arrived yesterday 5# 6 oz.......The three across the middle are Reeses girls....chocolate, light buckskin, Chocolate buckskin (this one is TINY! only 1#14 oz!!!!!)....going to weigh the other 2 pretty soon.....


----------



## jodief100

I needed that.  An adorable pile of sweet baby goats.  

Thank you for sharing.  They are precious.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thank you,

I love having all the babies. 

I realized that I only have chocolate and buckskin babies so far, but out of all my adult Nigerians I have half buckskin because that is my favorite pattern. Even in that pattern, most of my goats look pretty different to me. Georgia and Spellbound look the most alike with black and cream, but Spells blue eyes and moonspots stand out. Reese has the chocolate buckskin but with the red tones, Jax has the chocolate buckskin, Casanova has the black but with red. Now I need a red buckskin!!! And a cream buckskin !!!! 

Still waiting on Jane to kid....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Saturday, the neighbor and I were catching up over the fence about the goats kidding. They had heard one of the mamas hollering for a better part of 2 days and were a bit concerned, knowing they were expecting. I shared our good news and then I had to show them off, so I took the tiny triplets over to play next door for a bit. As I walked past the guys that were cutting down the tree, they all flocked to me and took pictures and wanted to hold them!!! Leave it to baby goats to bring out the softer side of a bunch of of hard working guys! The babies walked around in the living room some but at only 2 days old, they are just cute, not too playful. So I had to go give them back to mamas and bring the rambunctious three over! They were hoping , skipping, jumping, chewing on trinkets and knocking over picture frames, loving on statues.....One peed on the carpet and 2 peed on the couch!!!!  But , the neighbor didn't mind. She just cleaned it up and went on laughing at them. Her old goat had died a couple years ago and she was having fun with the babies. If the 2 little boys don't sell as bucks, they will most likely end up living on the other side of the fence with her, (possibly sleeping on the couch!) Especially since they already marked their territory!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Just saw something crazy on Facebook...Have you seen this?   ---> http://www.weedemandreap.com/2013/02/the-most-hilarious-goat-birth-ever.html


----------



## ragdollcatlady

http://www.weedemandreap.com/2013/12/goat-in-garage-alternative-to-elf-on-shelf.html

If you liked the elf on a shelf christmas thing....check out this link!!! HILARIOUS!!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I have decided that I should probably sell Spellbounds little blue eyed doeling.I really love the personality of Spells girl though and I was hoping to keep a girl from her to take Nellies spot......but I really want to keep Reeses triplets.....

I think I might keep Reeses kids this time but I might see about letting Stinkerbelle go after she kids. I want the beautiful udders from Reeses line (the lady I got her from shows alot and has BEAUTIFUL goats!) I still like her alot but she has less of the sugary sweet personality that Spells kids have. Spell is one of my better milkers too. So next year I will plan on keeping one from Spell.

I am totally using Spartagus on both Spellbound and Georgia again next year. The legs on this years batch of kids is just to die for! Jane and Reese have nice legs already, so I will plan on using either Jax or Casanova on them. 

I just heard that Captain Morgan (the main man from Spartagus and Casanovas line) has passed. He was 12 years old or so. Morgan is the one that is doubled up in my Spartagus. He had quite a few wins and was just a stunning little dude. I am so happy I was able to snatch up Gus when I got the chance.

I sold a batch of silkies so now I can make up my breeding pens! Yeah! 

I separated out my geese...I only have Not-so-Gandhi in with Elliot, Willow and Leah. I was sooooo hoping to have another Sebastopol gander by now, but I missed the nice shipping weather to get one from another state.....We already have a couple eggs, so I am testing for fertility. But of course the plug ended up accidentally getting unplugged form the outlet overnight one night so the incubator got cold....waiting to see if everything is OK in there.....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

The first day of Kindergarden......



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Jane and her baby after her C-section


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I took some pics of the goats today:

MacinTasha



 

StinkerBelle



 
Spell and her twins (in the middle)





Janes baby is living up to my expectations.....Flying around the yard at mach speed......


----------



## ragdollcatlady

almost forgot this one....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Tough little hunk squaring off against big mama Spell.....



 

 

Georgia and her little hunka chunka



 

Reese and her mini me....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I sold Romeo, the little chocolate boy with the white heart on his rump. He gets to go be a stud for a couple of pygmy girls, so that is good. He was nice and smooth along the top, really lengthening out....nice curvy back legs and he had a very friendly personality. 

I had one baby Faverolle hatch....waiting to see if any of my other eggs hatch. I have a couple sebastopol goose eggs in the incubator too. 

Other than that, everyone is good.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I was so worried! I hadn't seen Salmon Ella for 2 days! I always trip over her while milking the goats in the morning because she is always doing her little ballerina pirouettes at my feet. I went looking for her in all the chickeny sort of places I thought she might be hiding in. No luck. I was home at lunchtime the other day, filling up goat water buckets, when, out of the blue, she comes barreling toward me with a couple of roosters in hot pursuit! I squat down, thinking she was going to run around behind me for protection, so I was preparing to grab the first rooster with a mighty lesson in mind. Instead, Salmon Ella jumps and flaps straight into my arms, talking and fussing and worrying all about those darn roosters! So I carried her around, while finishing up the chores, all the while listening to her complaints and worries, Finally I set her down in the garage with a bit of food and she calmed down. Of course as soon as the chickens were in bed for the night, we nabbed the worst of the offenders and threw them behind bars to pay for their crimes!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I had 2 more baby Faverolles hatch! Yeah! 

Today we finally sorted out the breeding pens for the silkies. I put Cesar (blue splash with no crest but nice beard and wide backside) in with the blue, black, splash and one partridge pen....Barsideous White in with the 3 white girls.....and Toby (lavender ...possibly porcelain) in with the 2 lavender and 1 porcelain( I think ) pens. The last 3 boys, Hannibal, Sealy Boothe and Leonardi DiVinciCaprio are all in the bachelor pad for now.

We penned up the muscovie ducks (and Amelia the turkey), but Duckring is setting on the nest of eggs so she is still out. Apparently Ferdie, our resident mama muscovie got out to the road and was hit  She was one of our first scovies to be hatched here.....She was really sweet...

Baby goats are now all disbudded. 

I was talking over the fence to the neighbor. Her new little goats were running around and my big boy goats were rather interested in trying to meet these cute new neighbors. After awhile Andy got bored with them and started rubbing his big smelly head all over my behind. I didn't mind that too much (my jeans will never be the same however!  ) But every now and again he would give me a little love nip on the derriere! He was actually rubbing his cheeks on my pockets and trying trying to grab the corner of my pocket, but I felt his teeth!  It was pretty amusing. He was so content with getting so much attention, that he lay down near my feet and was just chilling for a bit. Then the boer genes took over and reminded him to be starving and off he went to see what was left over in the fridge...or under the walnut tree...same difference to a goat right?

I have 2 sebastopol eggs that look they are developing in the incubator right now and another 5 to put in. Hopefully they will be good, then I can offer some more for sale here pretty soon. 

I think that is about all for now.....


----------



## BrownSheep

You must watch Bones. 

I will need to see those Sebastopol goslings!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Of course! A chance to watch a genius woman try and navigate the social goofiness  that is everywhere (and that requires very little actual logic most of the time) and a "oh-so-good-looking" hero to back her up...who doesn't want to see that?!?! And the solving mysteries from dead stuff is just plain cool! 

My Sealy Boothe is the bomb  too....lavender with black patches....Mmmmhhhhhmmmhhhhhhmmmmm! Hot Stuff! Might need to get him the "Cocky" belt buckle that the movie guy has! LOL! hidesorry chicken humor...)


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I had 2 baby chicks hatch today! They are out of my black green egg layer (ameraucana/Maran mom/ Ameraucana dad) female and my pure Faverolle rooster! One looks black/reddish, one looks blue/possibly reddish too....can't wait to see how they turn out!

I just candled my goose eggs and most of them look fertile! 

I may have both baby goats sold 

Farm day is this week! EeeeeK! I still have to pick up the pics to finish our posters and then I work all week except Thursday/farm day! Should be a good day though!

Oh we planted a few of the freesias, mint, daisy plants. Then DH and I started a bunch of vegetable seeds and talked about taking the front yard from the dogs and using that for our garden this year...I like the sounds of that! We have a drought here in California so we haven't really tried too hard to keep grass in the front...and when we have grass it is just cranky old crabgrass anyways! I was trying to grow a few trees to shade the yard first then work on grass.....but using that space for a garden sounds fantastic!.....Mostly since I seriously commandeered the whole backyard for my chickens, geese, ducks, and goats......

We picked up a few more strawberry plants. I found one with pink flowers! I want to put my miniature peach trees (think less than 18 inches high right now) in a small raised area with , maybe, the strawberries? for groundcover below....

I just counted down the days until Stinkerbelle should be due if she took....I am so um....something! The days fall right during our county fair!  You 'd think I might have thought about something like that before hand!


----------



## jodief100

Those baby goats pictures are sooooo sweet!  It must be nice to have a barnyard that is not covered in either ice, nor snow, nor mud.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I just sold Spells little girl. I am going to miss her! She was the friendliest of all the kids this year. I think Spell must have the friendly genes. Every year, her kids are the friendliest. This one got lucky enough to go as a young girls birthday present. She had been asking for a goat ....sounds like my kind of kid and my kind of birthday present!!!

On Wednesday, Georgias little boy "Hunka Chunka" went to his new home too. I felt bad that I didn't have a wether to send home with Spells doeling, but I am glad I was able to sell the boys. These kids are really nice this year. I am loving Captain Morgans bloodlines!

Farm day was Thursday. We took all the goat babies, RavioliAnna, Spellbound, Georgia, Stinkerbelle. Elliot and Funkasaurus were the big hit in the poultry demo this year. The kids were fascinated by their feet! LOL! Every year it is something different! I have to go try and find some newspapers from the last few days....gotta see if the kids or animals made the front page for being there at farm day.....

Jodie....don't be too jealous....we get 112 degree summers.....everything including people and animals dry out like like dusty old prunes....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I just got an email and cute pic of Brownie, The little doeling with her new person! It was a perfect match. 

It has been quieter around here with that little one gone. I guess she talked a lot! 

St Pattys was good! We had corned beef, potatoes, cabbage and Grasshopper pie for dessert! Yumm!!!

I had a weird dream the other night. In the dream, I was waking up from anesthesia....or rather not waking up. My friend was talking to me, begging me to come to, but I couldn't move or respond. Then I heard my baby goat cry and someone put her on my chest where she started nuzzling my cheek. I woke up from the anesthesia because I had to feed her.....Then I woke up from my sleep in real life, cause I had to go feed real baby goats real milk, cause they were really hungry....for reals!!!


----------



## jodief100

ragdollcatlady said:


> Jodie....don't be too jealous....we get 112 degree summers.....everything including people and animals dry out like like dusty old prunes....



I grew up in Phoenix, I remember 112 and even 120.  We thought we were freezing in the winter when it got below 40.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I am most likely getting one or 2 Nubian doelings soon!!! I talked with the seller today. We are waiting on the sires paperwork to send in the deposit, and pics of the other one. I should be getting the first one I want...the second one I want seems to have a prospective buyer already. The last one available,  I requested more pics on. I had asked about buying the first one and maybe trading for a second one with one of my Nigerian doelings that I had held back for myself, but she wasn't interested in the doeling so I offered her to someone on my waiting list and they snatched her up! They were here in the next hour to see her and leave a deposit.  

We have the 4H fair this week! I am judging the poultry! I hope I do OK and don't take too long..... Mom will be here to help DD with the goats.....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Yeah! 4h fair is half over. DD won showmanship in poultry. She barely beat the competition (one of our 4h friends that has been in poultry with us for years. They had the same score, same uniform, same  everything. It was the guessing on the bonus question that decided it! Thankfully I was not the judge for that part.

Judging the birds was sooooo difficult! it was easy if there was even a minor fault or less condition to one bird vs another. The birds that were all beautiful examples of the breed were the worst to choose.

In goats, StinkerBelle came in second in a class of 5 big goats! She is a dry yearling and she was in full coat because the weather is just too iffy right now. I decided to just trim the hooves, foot feathering, udders and inside of ears, but to leave the rest of the coat longer for their comfort. All the other dairy goats were shaved up, but I don't have a barn for my girl goats, just a couple of three sided shelters.

Stinker also took Reserve!  ....   but Delaney gave her a run for her money on that one! Dalaney (Djali) Reeses light chocolate buckskin, impressed the judge and walked away with first. Indigo Mist came in second (she goes to her new home on Sunday) The judge mentioned Delaneys overall style, but both girls width between the hocks set them ahead of the competition.

Stinker Jane came in second in her class! Not bad for our least dairy type, almost officially retired first goat. He mentioned that udder was nice and even.

Oh and while Jane was in the show ring, StinkerBelle jumped out of the pen and came running to find us!

I know it is just the 4H fair, but feedback on the animals helps me see what I am looking for......


----------



## ragdollcatlady

DD won a first in small animal round robin! 

Mom was down for a couple of way too short days! We had fun and she went with us to the 4H fair. She of course filled us and the fridge with delicious food!!!! ..... and she conspired with me to cut a hole in the wall to let the dogs out through the laundry room wall. Then she decided that she wanted us to have a real, nice doggie door and bought one with 2 flaps and the wall kit so it looks professional and keeps the weather outside. I got a first hand lesson in cutting bolts since they don't sell them in the length I needed. At one point in our hole cutting adventure, the husband came out to see what the heck we were doing. I guess the vibrating walls and really loud sounds gave us away!  He doesn't exactly care for me cutting holes in the walls....which is why I usually do that sort of thing when he is gone! Mom said that grandma liked to do things like that too....so I guess it is all her fault! Runs in the blood! What can I say? I am trying to make my life easier....and keep dog pee off the carpet, since the dogs haven't learned how to open the front door, a hole seemed much more practical. Turning door knobs seem like a stretch for Sir Leaks-A-Lot. He really isn't the brightest crayon in the box! As it is, the hole in the wall seems to be stumping him with those weird flappy things.......


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Ok so now I plan on getting both Nubian girls and maybe a couple of boers too!!!!  Did I say that out loud?
We are planning another trip.  This time DD is going with me. We are meeting mom at grandmas new house, picking up the goats and planning on stopping by my other grandmas, mothers day weekend. We had so much fun last year going to pick up RavioliAnna, it was a consensus that we do it again. Just all us girls! 

I sold one nigerian to help pay for the nubians....I decided to sell another nigerian for the boers and I think the same family is seriously considering taking her too! 

I had 3 silkies and a faverolle hatch over Easter and a few more hatching right now......

My spinster geese are trying to hatch some eggs. Funkasaurus and Lucy are sharing the nest....but they don't have a mate in that pen....    My seb gander is in the breeding pen with the other girls. I think i will see if they will set on a few seb eggs for me. They should do a better job than me, but I have to move them tomorrow, so I will see if they still want eggs after the move.....

We had hail today while I was at work. DH was home and he went out in the hail (quarter sized) to rescue our baby ducks, juvenile chicks and put a table over my setting geese even though he really doesn't care too much for the birds.....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

It is supposed to be 99 degrees here tomorrow!!! 

I called one grandma today with tentative plans....The the DD tells me that that Friday night is the prom!  sooo I guess we leave Saturday morning instead of friday.

I am soooo goofy, I am thinking of getting a Nubian Buckling. I found a precious blue nubian buckling....but I love spots and so many boys are coming available right now...then I see a beautiful boer girl and think I need another one of those...  

I think I have goat fever!!!!  Quick, someone get me some hot water, get me some iodine, get me another goat!!!!!! 

But, I am thinking that if I sell Jack, I could buy a nubian buck that would eventually be Andys companion..... I do love the milk behind Jack which was why I paid a pretty penny for him in the first place. He gave me 3 girls and a boy already, Georgias quads from last year. But I could happily use my other 2 nigerian bucks for the next couple years before I would really NEED a different Nigerian buck......thinking....thinking....

I just had someone ask me to lower the price on one silkie chick! Seriously?! NO! I am only asking $10 each and they are out of absolutely beautiful stock! I normally do offer a discount for more than 2, but not for one. It isn't my problem he is driving from another town...in fact he had mentioned that he was already going to be in town so what gives?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Took some pics!!!

Spellbound contemplating world domination......



 

Georgia and her adopted kid. She had to have her, after all, you can see the family resemblance!!!She must have been hers!....That little brown face on the right is MacinTasha. Georgia tells her to back off so she can snuggle with the new kid. Tasha ended up almost snuggling with mom, by laying on the other side of the wall, just inches away! (broke my heart!)


 

My "LittleLittle"....Crepe Suzette


 

 

StinkerBelle


 

Katastrophe Jane our little C-section baby


 

Casanova, zombie goat, biting my finger......


----------



## babsbag

I just checked out your website. Ravi is a good looking girl and Andy has SPOTS!!!! I didn't know you had a spotted buck. You should get some nicely colored kids from Ravi and the new does when mixed with his genetics.


----------



## babsbag

I just looked at a spotted black/white Boer and thought I needed her...NOT!!!  I understand the addiction.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Addicted to goats! Not me!!!! (where is the innocent halo smiley???) 

Ravi is gorgeous and she knows it. 

As for Andizzle....yeah, I kinda put the cart before the horse and bought myself a buck before I had any girls....but who could resist that big baby buffalo with spots?


----------



## babsbag

The red doe that I have for you has a white belly band too, guess that is my herd trademark.   She needs to put some weight on, she is the low girl in the Boer herd and won't fight for her place. No matter where I put her everyone eats her food. She isn't skinny, well, maybe for a Boer she is; but she isn't as big as Ravi. I agree that Ravi is gorgeous. I noticed that your buck is disbudded. These girls have horns, hope that isn't a problem. I have been keeping the Boers with horns; just in case they ever ended up in a show ring they need their horns. I disbud all my dairy stock, for the same reason...they can't have horns in the ring. Crazy. The Boers don't use their horns like weapons like the Alpines do either.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I had Andys horns removed because he kept getting stuck in the fence and with the crazy heat we get, I can't afford to have them stuck with no shade or water. The neighbor had a goat with horns that nearly expired from just that. She came home in time but I understand it was pretty bad. I can see about having them removed if I need to. I would love to show, but wouldn't have the foggiest idea where to start or how to do it. Just the 4H and county fairs, learning along with my kids is all I know about showing goats.


----------



## babsbag

We run a hotwire inside the fence at goat knee height. Takes care of their desire to stick their head in the fence or use it as a scratching post.  The bucks are harder too because they have bigger horns, but I do understand about the heat and getting stuck in places; goats seem to excel at that.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

My goats can be soooo bossy sometimes! I was bringing Georgia and Spellbound up to milk. Since the C section, Jane has really been an outcast from the main herd. So a few weeks ago, she started wanting to come up when we milk. I am not milking her, as her kid drinks all she has, but I let her come up and eat alfalfa and some grain while I milk the other 2. That way she isn't competing with anyone else for food and I know she is getting enough. So today, Georgia jumps over the "speedbump board" and spins around, puts her hackles up, shakes her head at Jane and grunts!!!! LOL!!! She was very clearly telling her that she was sooo not welcome to come up and eat. 

Good thing Georgia isn't the boss of me and I have the opposable thumbs in the family...I unlocked the gate and let Jane come up anyway!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

We had a really nice mothers day weekend. DD and I drove up to Grandmas new house after work on Friday. My mom met us up there. I woke up before everyone on Saturday made myself a cup of coffee and checked out the views from the windows. Made another cup of coffee, more views, another cup, same views, another cup, samer views.....still no one else was up so I snuck outside to check out the property. At her other house, my grandma spent hours weeding her beautiful flowerbeds, so imagine the look on her face, when she came into the kitchen the first thing I said was " I am so jealous of all those weeds!!!!"  

Seriously, she has a gorgeous pasture full of oak trees and small flowers, blackberry bushes, poison oak, several different varieties of weeds....Perfect for goats! Forget the grandkids, I am sending the goat kids to grandmas for the summer! 

We had a huge breakfast and then headed up to see grandma Kathy. Had a great visit with her and her son. Then I saw a truck go buy with goat crates in the back!!!! (If you haven't heard, dog crates are no longer dog crates, they are officially goat crates.) Babsbag delivered 2 boer goats to us! Yeah!!!  Super exciting! We packed up and said our goodbyes so we could get the goats back to grandmas and see what they thought about her weeds! 

 By the time we got back, the roast was done and several cousins, aunts and uncles were waiting for us at grandmas. The goats settled into crates for the night once it got dark and we had a great visit with family. 

Sunday we drove another 1 1/2 hours to go pick up 2 nubian babies! Yeah more goats!   We had dinner with family again, then headed home. It was really good to get to visit and a nice way to spend mothers day. 

Before I left for work on Monday, DH came home from work just as I was getting ready to go to work, and he put together a really nice breakfast for me. 

Great Mothers Day! Hope everyone else had a good one too!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

This is my new boer baby


 

 

This is my new boer yearling


 




One of our new baby nubians


 

 


Our second baby nubian


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Last night I let the new girls out with the rest of the herd. I had everyone come up to graze the front part of the yard so the "old" goats were not in their regular area and were less interested in the new goats and more interested in the weeds. Then I grabbed some alfalfa and everyone came running back into the pen, including the new girls. They were all good so I hung out and walked around for about an hour 1/2 to be sure we were getting along OK. At one point the new yearling was feeling so good, she started kicking up her heals and racing around the goat shed, ricocheting off the side and just running at top speed, in and around everyone else. I think she is happy!  She is too short to reach the branches on most of the trees as fatso RavioliAnna already trimmed them mighty high. 

Speaking of Ravi, she is super shiney and slick! Beautiful! Super fat....I thought all the weeds all day were the reason, but she looks like she is building an udder! I need to check the calendar...I thought she didn't take cause she seemed to keep coming into heat, but maybe she did? That would be killer cool!  

We are trying to think of names for the new goats.... 

On a very sad note... Mom came and took Whiskey today. I absolutely love that dog, but the other night the dogs got out of their yard and attacked Delaney. She didn't survive the attack even though the neighbor jumped the fence and tried to save her. I held Delaney and stroked and loved her as she passed. It was horrible.   I know that most of the problem is just that queens are bred to herd and keep going no matter what, I think the dogs just got a little pack mentality mixed up with trying to make the goats go some where else and once they grabbed her.....

I was concerned that I might have issues with her drive but until now, it has just been rounding up turkeys into a small corner of their pen when I had purposely opened the door to let them out to roam for a bit, or accidentally killing chicks that weren't able to handle her herding attempts. I can't have harming my herd and I know that she was upset about the new goats, especially the one that I had up in the front half of the yard. She doesn't think the goats should be there and she hated that my nigerian babies were constantly coming up to that area. 

As a guard dog she is awesome, always alerting us to anyone coming up to the house. As a house pet she is great. She is obedience trained (official certificate from Petsmart) and she won agility with my daughter in 4H several times. Of all the dogs we have had, she is my top 3 favorites. Maybe even my #1. I love her alot. But I don't have the money to create a yard for the dogs is really, truely escape proof. They are mostly house dogs, but they have to get some excersize and our dog yard is more of a respect the boundaries and you can go potty and play for a few then come back in through the doggie door to chill inside. I know they are actually able to jump it if they choose or dig under, etc...... 

Mom loves Whiskey and I know she will have a great home, but it is still hard. Losing one of my favorite goats and my favorite dog in just a few days. Mom and were talking though and maybe there is another force at work... mom plans on keeping her and moms dog will just die of happiness to have Whiskey stay for good since he loves her, but we both had a temporary thought, that maybe my aunt is is need of a dog like Whiskey. She is going through some difficult times that a good guard dog exactly like whiskey, great walking companion, loving pet, but warning and wary of strangers, might just be perfect for..... Our other dogs started howling and going nuts when it was time for her to go, all the dogs Whiskey included seemed to know what was going on...it was a little strange. I have taken just Whiskey to the school to pick up kids before and they never reacted that way. Whiskey jumped right in moms car and settled down. She didn't jump out or looked worried or stressed. Normally she will be nervous or stressed even when she is just excited to go somewhere. I guess it is just the way things are supposed to be.


----------



## bonbean01

Your goats are beautiful!!!  And so sorry about losing your goat and dog...and yes, sometimes things do work out the way they are supposed to...even if it is not how we wanted things to be.


----------



## jodief100

I am so sorry .


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thank you for the kind words. I know folks on here understand on a deeper level the kind of hurt I feel over this. 

Better days are here.... I have a bunch of baby Faverolles hatching!!! Finally! It has taken a few years to get some nice breeding stock and in the last few years I would hatch a few only to lose them to possums or heat... I have about 19 growing out right now. 

Today DD and I just took Crepe Suzette, Katastrophe Jane, and Peach Bellini to the vet for proper dehorning. Sorry guys!!! I didn't even think to get pics for y'all til we were there... My babies are all a bit drunk but happy to be home. Our goat vet is an hour away, but I really like them. The vet was asking why we drive so far to them and I have since learned that there a few large animal vets in a town half hour away, but I already like these guys so that is what I told them. These are the vets that saved Katastrophe Jane and her mom Kalamity Jane with the c-section.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

We just finished the County Fair!

DD took First Place in 4-H Senior Poultry Showmanship 

First Place in Small Animal Round Robin

Outstanding Poultry Exhibitor 

Her birds got:
     Alzenheimer (Salmon Faverolle cockerel) 1st, Best of Division, Best Standard, Reserve Overall Best of Show Champion 
     Rouseaux (male Capuchin pigeon) 1st 
     Bijou Locke (female Helmet pigeon) 1st and Best of Division
Belinda (black female muscovy duck) 1st
Amie (white Ameraucana  hen) 1st
     Amelie (white Ameraucana hen) 2nd 
     Queen Elizabeth (Ginger Red Old English Game bantam hen) 6th. This is her showmanship bird.
     Sealy Boothe (splash silkie rooster) 1st
     Cinnamon Twist (splash with some red silkie pullet) 3rd

Also....The Overall Best of Show Champion,   was the little white female silkie pullet that we gave to our 4H buddy just a few months ago!!!!! 

In goats, she took a 2nd in showmanship, but the improvement over last time was %100 as we had a very experienced goat showman/judge help teach us this year. 

Her goats got
     Kalamity Jane 1st and Reserve Champion AOB 
     Katastrophe Jane 1st, Reserve Grand Champion AOB, Junior Champion AOB 
     Crepe Suzette 2nd

We sold a few silkie chicks to some of our poultry friends and we traded a few to one of my 4Hrs for a couple of silkie roosters...one that took a 1st in his class too! 

Over all it was a very productive fair! Glad it is over!!!!! I need a yearlong nap now.......


----------



## happy acres

Congratulations! My local state faith is in September. Won't be entering animals, but lots of other things!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks!!!

I forgot....DD entered maybe 8 drawings and paintings.....She got a few ribbons too including one Best of Division.....I can't remember off the top of my head which ones.....


----------



## goats&moregoats

awesomeness...sooooooooooo cute!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Sad news... We lost SteamPunk and Stinkyweed to the heat!  We have had Stinkyweed for years and she was as sweet as sugar. I hadn't yet had the chance to breed SteamPunk so it stings to lose him too. It has been in the 104 + temps and it is unfortunate that my favorite breeds are very full feathered. The teens are going out once or twice during the hottest part of the day to hose down the chickens and pens, goat shady areas and making sure waters don't run low.......

RavioliAnna should pop any day/minute now.....When I mention that it is nice and cool and evening would be a wonderful time to kid she just tells me no.... literally. She makes a sound that really sounds like "NO"! Probably because she is too busy eating.....who wants to stop eating to let a few kids out? I even tried the "you will have more room for food if you let them out...." but she just kicks her belly to tell them to settle down in there and gets on with her dinner.....   I hope she has them while I am home...tomorrow would be good......


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Ravi had her baby! Just one and it's a girl! 

I came home for lunch on Thursday and she was in labor. She was pushing and the baby appeared to be presenting fine, but not making any progress. After several minutes of active pushing, I broke the bubble, rechecked the position of babies head and legs, then pulled the legs forward more. Stretching her legs, allowed her head to come through and of course she was out in a half a shake. She almost looked black the first few minutes, but right now she appears to be a brown with small amount of white, darker legs and a dorsal stripe, and a couple of darker black spots. 

Poor Ravi was pretty worn out and didn't stand for about half an hour, but was interested in her baby. Once she was up she let the baby nurse just fine. We moved her into the garage and tied one of her buddies outside the pen, close enough to feel safe, but not able to hurt the baby. The teens stayed with them until I got home from work. Then we brought the baby in the house for a bit and put StinkerBelle in the pen with Ravi. That is her best friend. Stinker is a brat and was trying to ram the baby, so we only let her in when the baby was out. Today mom and baby stayed in the garage pen until it got too warm, then Ravi went back to the herd for a few hours while baby took a nap in the house. This is why I decided last year I didn't want summer infants!   Georgias quads were in the house all last summer to keep them from overheating during the worst part of the day. 

This is both Andy and RaviliAnnas first baby and our first standard baby born here. She is all legs! 8 pounds of them!

I got a few pics right away, and will take more tomorrow......


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Some baby pics!

This is literally about 4-5 minutes after she was born....mom hadn't even met her yet




 
Mom meeting her for the first time



 






 


 
In the house for a nap


----------



## happy acres

Gorgeous!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks! I think she is beautiful, but I have to!

I am leaning towards naming her Hazelnut Kreme....Hazel Nutzzy....toying with the name....

While I am at work in the afternoons, the kids bring her in to cool down as it has been over a hundred lately. Mom goes out to spend time with the herd and baby comes in for a nap. Apparently as I saw today for the first time, she spends the first hour and a half buzzing around, bulldozing over and around the teens and jumping all over them until she gets tired...Then she crashes at DS feet and sleeps til I wake her up after work....No wonder they are tired of her by the time I come home!!!!  

So I brought home another cat yesterday.....  

DH will just have to be mad at me for another 18 years I guess cause this one is only about 2 or so.....I told him he can just take Stetsons place. It has been a few years since I lost him and this one looks just like all my other ragdolls..... In fact I named him Skye to go along with the Raine theme since he reminds me so much of Raine when he was in his prime. Now to get everyone to play nice...Harley Kisses hisses at him and he tried to swat at Tantara through the carrier.... He has a little (big goat crate) private apartment to meet and get acquainted  with everyone through the bars until we are all sure we can be friends.

I sold 3 silkies to a great pet home today...

I bought a desk that was too big to fit through the door of the workshop, so I took it apart and made it fit! It is an upcycled huge, old desk that was repainted in gray and white with cute white stamps on it. I really wanted exactly this to store the tools in.... very girly, but hey, I am a girl!...I am going to clean out and organize the "workshop" and get rid of most of the junk, unused or unneeded stuff. I just want the most basic tools and a few extra parts, everything else can go. I want the space and clean and orderly more than the few odds and ends that you can't even find when you need them anyways!


----------



## happy acres

Know what you mean about the Kitty! I've been threatening to get one for here. Hubby says no ....... We'll see!


----------



## babsbag

Congrats on the baby, she has got some beautiful coloring; looking forward to seeing her grow.

I know what you mean about the heat. I have LGD pups that were born the end of May, in the barn. At 2 weeks it was 111 degrees and they were crying so much and it took dumb me more than a few to figure out what was wrong. As soon as I caught on I went a bought a mister for them and it worked immediately to calm them down. I had  a fan on them but I guess that wasn't enough. So glad I didn't lose any. They have a baby pool now that they lay in when it is hot, plus now they are out in the field too, and under the barn. Seems that they are always wet.

I have sprinklers on timers in the pastures so they get watered every hour for about 3 minutes, just enough to make the ground damp. The dogs and chickens take advantage of it more than the goats.

Seems that this summer has been hotter than most. We have had way too many days over 100 and it looks like we are in for it again this weekend. I like hot weather, but this is crazy.

Glad you new goats are doing well, and those Nubians are adorable.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks Babsbag,

This heat along with the humidity has us melting! 

Hazel Nutzzy Cakes is sooo big! Already she is having to kneel down to eat....when she was born she could stand upright under mom! And boy is she crazy! I thought my nigerian babies had energy! Ravi must have espresso in her milk or something! Hazels color is lightening up a bit and the dark spots are more obvious. I need to get some pics, but this heat has me just soooo tired..... Maybe I ought to try Ravi's milk and see if that does the trick! 

We have a couple of cousins for company while they work in the area! Family is awesome! I am really enjoying their company when they are here. 

DH and the boys are going camping for a few days...I couldn't get time off work on such a short notice. We are under staffed right now and the Dr. has graciously allowed me to pick up a few extra hours. 

Most all the animals are good except for losing DDs favorite baby muscovy, Randy, today. She drowned in a bathing tub. The geese splash so much water out of it, that she couldn't out. And of course it couldn't have happened to any of the unnamed babies.....had to be her favorite. 

Aside from sleeping and picking up a few groceries, I pretty much did nothing this weekend.... sooo many things to do, so little energy!


----------



## happy acres

I know where you're coming from! It seems like I always have something else that needs doing, but I'm just too pooped!
 Sorry about little Randy. That happened to three of my ducks as well, the Pekings.


----------



## babsbag

Ok, I am really dumb about ducks...I had no idea they could drown?

I am really sorry, it always seems to be the favorites.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Baby ducks will get waterlogged and drown when they get too tired if they can't get out of the water. They are big enough to get out of the bathing tubs when they are full, but the level was too low. The water was 4 inches deep, but the rim was about 2 inches above the water level, too high for a wet, soggy down feathered baby. Normally mama ducks cover the babies in waterproof oil and they don't keep them in water very long. In a pond with dirt sides, they should be able to get out easily, not so easy from the straight plastic sides.

Randy was the last one to hatch, by a week. She was a little bit smaller so she held her all the time. She does have one more duck egg that should hatch any day now and a couple pigeon eggs that are growing well. Not to mention she still has 10 baby ducks and when I wasn't looking she added about 8 duck eggs to the incubator! I was going to clean it out soon...... maybe they won't be fertile yet since the adult male was taquitoed (turned into ravishingly delicious taquitos) a few weeks ago and the new males are still a bit young.


----------



## babsbag

Ducklings are adorable, but boy are they messy little things. I hatched some out once and really enjoyed their swimming antics so soon but they made a mess for sure. I gave them away quickly.  I just had no clue they could drown, but it does make sense. Poor baby.

Taquitoed...now there is a new word.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Another sad one for the books....Waffles, our 8 year old Belgian Bearded D'anver, showmanship hen died. She was a favorite here.... 

Now that both the older bantam showmanship birds are gone, DD thinks she might take Hannibal.....He is incredibly friendly and another favorite bird so I guess it might be just as easy..... He is just sooooo ugly!  

Everyone else is good......Bucky boys are starting to stink to high heaven......  ....already!!!!

And I am insanely searching to feed my addiction....I have inquired into a couple more nubian babies and was thinking about another boer or 2.....   Stop me somebody!!!!


----------



## happy acres

Walk away from the goats. Now breathe ....in.....out ........


----------



## babsbag

Sorry about the hen...it is never easy to lose them.

Your spotted doeling has a sister


----------



## babsbag

And did I mention that she is "on sale" half price?

I am getting rid of all of the Boers. I think my big buck is leaving soon, the other two does are sold as soon as they are bred, and that leaves your doeling's sister and a junior herd sire.
My DH wants to make a trip to Tulare to see his brother...think about it


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I do like sibling pairs ...... can I have a minute or 2 to consider?????


----------



## babsbag

Only a minute...

She isn't leaving anytime soon unless the people buying the buck this weekend decide they want her, but he is her sire so I kinda doubt it. Then again they may not even show up to get the buck either... They also don't get her for 1/2 price. 

 The ad on Craigslist is probably expired and I just haven't renewed it, too busy with other things.


----------



## babsbag

Are you sure you don't need another buckling too?  I can make you an awesome package deal. I have this really really sweet little guy that needs a home and I can't stand the thought of him ending up in someone's freezer. I do eat goat, but only ones that I know are destined for the freezer from the start. He was not, he was a bottle baby, his name is Rocky, and he adores me. Not sure that he will ever grow to by much of a buck but he is just plain sweet. I have thought about wethering him and keeping him as a pal for my Alpine buck.

I am supposed to get papers on him, and I probably can if I start hounding the breeder. She is a friend so I think she will come through with them. He is a fullblood I think, or maybe a purebred, I don't remember. His sire is WHG Perfect Alibi and if you Google that name you find pictures of his sire all over the place.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I would really like to get Bellinis sister....hopefully they will remember each other! Bellini is super mellow and in close running for favorite girl boer... Ravi has some serious competition!

I was thinking that I might want another buck after I have more Andy babies on the ground. I would want to upgrade to registered if I do that and I wasn't planning on looking for another year or 2. I bought Andy despite no papers because I am breeding for meat and the colors feed my need for eye candy! I don't suppose it would hurt to ask for pics and prices.....or maybe it would! LOL! Addictions are a terrible, terrible affliction!!!!


----------



## babsbag

I certainly agree that addictions are bad and I get the eye candy, that is how I got boers too.  Let me see if I can get the papers on the buckling before we even think about that bridge 

I am not sure that this little girl will be quite as mellow as her sister as I don't spend much time with her so she is a little skittish at times. Other times she is ok.

Here is a picture of the buckling at about 2 weeks. And oh yeah, he has horns. I don't have any current pictures, and he is about the same age and size as the doelings.


----------



## happy acres

He's beautiful!


----------



## babsbag

Yes, he is beautiful and SWEET.  He about 7 months old and I gave my dog some milk the other day in  a pan and Rocky wanted to drink it. I guess he still remembers that bottle.


----------



## babsbag

I am supposed to be getting his papers tomorrow. We'll see.


----------



## babsbag

I got the application for registration all signed and official so now I can say he is a "registered" buckling, even though I have to send them in or someone does. I will work on some pictures.

I saw the buckling today that I traded for Rocky and my is he pretty. My big buck puts out some very nice kids. Too bad you aren't looking for a big big boy. I believe that my buck is actually related to yours, Thunderheart ELR is my buck's bloodline too. Someone is supposed to be buying him but it seems that they have a hard time getting here to get him, so on Saturday he is going to a friend's house to service her does and get him out of my pen. YIPEE. I can separate my alpines and actually know when they are in heat and who the sire will be.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I would LOVE your big boy!!!  ....but I would have to figure out where to put him. Not sure if he and Andy could bunk together or not. With everyone coming into rut already, I have my hands full with 4 boys! I have them in 2 pens but still! And of course the money thing too... I do have the pen Ravi and her baby just came out of.....(just thinking out loud...)

I will see how finances shake out in the next few weeks to see about Bellinis sister. It would be great if they could stay together.

My daughter and I are both taking Spanish at the local community college so I am looking at a few hundred for books/labs and then I need to cover my own class fees. I think she will qualify for a fee waver, not sure if I do. And my twins are seniors this year so I have to get their senior portraits and all their graduation stuff soon too! Of course the picture people took pics of the twins together so I have to get at least one of those besides their individual pics too....


----------



## babsbag

Well my BIG Boy decided that the girls on the other side of the fence were better than his and he totally disregarded the hot wire (a first), and went right through the stock panel. He has horns as I was going to show him, (yeah right) and I guess he just put his horns through the panels and shook them like crazy. Who knows who was in heat and who he bred, there were about 7 does in the pen, and none of them Boer  And my poor Alpine buck that has no horns took a beating, physically and emotionally I am sure.

I think that he is going to a friend's house tomorrow to service her does for a while, and for that I am very grateful. I need the pen space badly and he obviously has a plan of his own. My bucks were together before rut, but not a good plan right now.

I understand the space and the money issues, just let me know if you want the doe and I will get DH to plan a trip to visit his brother.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So it looks like we have a deal! Babsbag and I are swapping some dollars for goats! I get Bellinis sister and Rocky!

LOL! So much for all the "help" ....I didn't have to keep away from the evil craigslist....I should have stayed away from my goat friends and enablers on here!!! But everyone needs birthday and christmas presents right? Mine just happen to be of the caprine persuasion!

Been busy with work, spanish class, 4H, running kids to and from volunteer stuff.... DD is doing an emerald star project. She and 4 other 4H friends are putting on a judging day workshop, 5 groups of animals, 5 home ec, 5 general and teaching kids how to go about judging...... Should be really educational. We are supplying dairy goats, eggs, photos and a lesson in judging and giving reasons......

We had 5 more baby ducks hatch! 




And we added a new duck (lavender) and drake (blue) from a pastor a few towns away, and another new duck (I think she is going to be half white with black and white stripes) we bought from the pet store in town. So now we have 4 different bloodlines for our muscovy breeding project. Have I mentioned Pennywise? He is actually from our own original line but he is pretty cool, giant yellow feet, big red nose, one blue eye.....and soon he will start the creepy hissing, hence the name of a creepy clown!

Pennywise the really cool and creepy clown 


 

 

 
 and our new blue drake


 
DD also has a few new pigeons,a second set of new babies that her pair hatched and a fantail pair that were a gift from my mom. 


 

And I have 2 pure salmon faverolles girls that look like this! They are going in my breeding pen with Bucky my white, pure faverolles to see if we can make more white favs!

 



So that is mostly it....planning a Halloween party.....and trying to get a jump on cleaning the house.....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

The Halloween party turned out great! 

Family and just a few friends....good food, great company!

 A few of the choice dishes.....



 
The appetizer spread



 
Black widow spiders on deviled eggs



 
Brain anyone????





Shrunken heads floating in cider



 

 

 

 





This last one was the best...It is THE nightmare food from my childhood.... 2 of my brothers and I feel the same way about tamale casserole...We are convinced that our mother was indeed trying to poison us with it. Actually it was the dried then reconstituted, slimy green bell pepper pieces that she used that were the actual "poison"...but we all hate the dish and run screaming from it...so after he drove 3 hours to come to my party, we were on the subject of foods he disliked, and what did I choose to serve my beloved brother???? Why tamale casserole of course!!! The expression on his face was absolutely priceless... his words unrepeatable!!!!   ..... but this is my version of the toxic dish and it is actually very good! In fact he had 2 servings!!!




 


Of course I chased my own children around the house with their nightmare food....canned artichoke soup!!!...

Like I said...fun times and fun food!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

THAT IS SO CUTE!!!  How clever!  Boy, we didn't even make it to trick-o-treating this year.


----------



## norseofcourse

Oh wow I have *got* to make those devilled egg spiders - love it!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I am in a pretty hot mood right now! 

Friday, the neighbor dog from 2 doors down got into my back pasture and attacked my goats. He is a shih tzu, but he is the one that killed my ducks and injured my chicken a year or so ago. He is a nasty, mean little jerk, that growls and lunges at people too, so you can't even catch him to throw him out of the yard. Animal control gave them a warning the other time and suggested that they apologize and offer to pay restitution. They did not. I caught this same dog a couple weeks ago, in my back pasture scaring the goats but no one was injured then. HazelNutzzy is injured in her back leg somewhere. I don't see or feel any actual punctures but she seems sore and doesn't want too walk much. I gave her Banamine friday evening and some more this morning. I don't want to give her too much but I want her to be comfortable. Thankfully she is still nursing alot so between the extra nutrition and the support of still being with mom, hopefully she will recover quickly. 

Mary, the in between neighbor has saved this same dog from being killed by her dogs in her own yard and warned the other guy that his dog is getting into her yard and causing problems. His response is that he doesn't have time to chase the the stupid dog.   He is making this my problem and yet he isn't going to be very happy when I solve this problem my way. 

On a better note, I spent several hours with Mary just catching up, we haven't had much time lately, but we love to talk over the fence when we do. We had dinner at her house with her husband and just talked for hours.... When  I have baby goats, sometimes we will have "play-dates" on the weekend. I bring baby goats and they run all over her house, jumping on the furniture,  cracking us up for hours, then peeing on her couch just before we leave.... 

Today we bred Andy to RavioliAnna, Jack to Katastrophe Jane and Crepe Suzette and tried to rebreed Georgia to Casanova (not sure if she didn't take or is just hormonal????) She is acting bucky towards all the girls that are in heat..... I am not liking Jack too much at the moment.....He is trying to destroy the fence and is kinda jerky in rut. Not too bad, but very annoying. 

Rigatoni came up and snuck a few bites of minerals out of the can I was holding... That is major progress. I had to hold it at arms length, but who's counting? She is super shy and doesn't like to get very close, but really wanted what everyone else was getting. I try to take some minerals out once a week and fill the containers. I give the boys some in their containers and put some in a bucket for the girls, but the girls always want to eat it out of the coffee can like it tastes better, so I offer it to them all from the can as well.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Norse, 

The spider eggs were sooo good! I think it is the perfect amount of olive to egg ratio myself....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

SSS....I won't tell! 

Really, folks need to control their little monsters...


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Oh and did I mention that it actually rained ...I mean poured on halloween....no rain before or after.....just when the poor little kiddies wanted to go out and have some fun! Not us of course because we were busy stuffing our faces......


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks Frustratedearthmother.... I know folks on here understand where I am coming from.....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I had to weigh HazelNutzzy for her Banamine.... 58 lbs! Born July 10th ....sooo she is only 4 months old right???? 

I weighed Bellini just for fun cause I thought Hazel was catching up to her awfully quick.....and she came in at 53 lbs. I think it must be RavioliAnnas fattening milk .... either that or the fact that Hazel is just a little piggy in disguise!!!!  DD said that Ravi is only going to have 1 baby again next year because she won't want to share her food any more than she has to.... She is a total eating machine so maybe... We were totally shocked that she was so gigantic and only had one. Maybe she did it on purpose.


----------



## babsbag

Boers are usually eating machines, at least mine are.

Is Rigatoni the red doe I gave you? She was always shy but I am afraid that Bellini sister might have her beat.  

Do you have an LGD? You need one of those with your bucks and no more dog problems. And once you work with them and get the chicken and duck safe no more of those being lost either. But you might lose some during puppyhood, which can make it tough.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Babs,

Yes, Rigatoni is the red doe you gave me. She has no issues telling me very loudly that she could really afford to be fed right now!!! but she is afraid of being touched. The nigerian queens tell her what is what, but she tells the nubian and boer babies what is what, so it is all fair I guess. 

The back "pasture" 1/2 acre, is where the girls are. I wouldn't know what to do with a LGD..... I am barely qualified to teach basic manners to house dogs. I have to because I like them to have manners, but I understand LGDs need more and better training. I am afraid Pyrs (which is mostly what are around here) aren't actually bred for that kind of work (in our area.) Most people bringing the pyrs into my work have them as dirty, backyard, non working dogs.... They want $600 for them, but no proof that even the parents have the stuff to do the work I would need. DH doesn't want  me to get a gun, but I am looking into it. We talked abut a guard donkey or llama....While he doesn't usually propose more mouths to feed, he would prefer one in this case and then I would have a guardian on duty when I am at work or  heaven forbid, asleep.


----------



## babsbag

I have two dogs, both of them are pyr/Anatolian x and I love them to pieces. We also have hot wire around the entire pasture so the dogs are as much for me as for the goats, maybe even more for me. My female is 4 and is 100% chicken safe as long as they are birds she knows. Heaven help the chicken that flies over the fence if it doesn't usually live in her field.  My male is almost 2 and still torments the birds now and then. There are a few he lives with all the time and they are fine, but new ones have a steep acceptance curve. I hope he will get better.

Yes, they need training, but I really didn't do any with mine other than keep them busy as pups and keep them away from baby goats and kidding does until I knew I could trust them. Their basic manners are ok, but I have been told that the command "come" to an LGD is really just a suggestion   and oh so true. They can challenge fences, one reason I have a hot wire; it keeps the dogs in the field. Some seem to have a hard time knowing when the threat has left and they stay in pursuit way to long.

If you have close neighbors they may not like the barking as they do bark. Mine don't do it none stop like some, but they do bark at nighttime critters and daytime ones too. I have all manner of things near me, everything from neighbor's dogs and cats, to raccoons, bears, squirrels, fox, mountain lions, and the ever present coyote; so they have lots to bark at.  They also bark at the neighbors motorcycles and loud truck.

If you have other cats and dogs that frequent the pasture you need to make sure they are socialized. I have 2x4 no climb fencing so cats are getting in the field and my house dogs, 2 border collies, never leave my yard. My female LGD is ok with my house dogs, she loves them. My male not so much but really my fault for not letting them socialize more when he was young. He was fine with them when I got him at 6 months of age, but then he was never near them again. When they meet now through the fence it is pretty intense, but not sure if it is him or my BCs.  My dogs are both ok with strangers when I am around; no idea what they will do if I am not here.

I have raised 3 liters of pups, should have my 4th and last liter  born in Jan-Feb. and then I will have her spayed; she is a working girl, not a puppy machine so it is time.  She is in heat right now but I haven't seen them actually do the deed, but I have no doubt that they will.  I love having puppies, they are so much fun to raise and I have no problems placing them for LGD work. I sell the males for 300 and females for 350. I really charge that price as I want people to value what they are buying and not do it on a whim. It is a commitment but for me one I have never regretted and I will never be without an LGD.  I feel so safe when they are one duty.

They aren't for every situation but it would sure take care of pesty neighbor dogs. Oh, I don't train dogs well either. I did agility for awhile with my BCs and I know they would have done better with a different handler.   My dogs own me, they have me trained just fine. LOL 

If you  ever entertain the thought of an LGD, Southern by choice is the true LGD pro. And she IS a professional dog trainer. She has taught me most of what I know about raising LGDs.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Well, since I took a couple practice shots at him with the BB gun, I haven't seen him in a whole week. I wouldn't be surprised if they heard the 22 go off (just checking to be sure it was clear, but boy it sure made some noise!)...... they seem to have decided to control the evil thing for now. Good news, but I would feel way better if I had already solved the problem myself. The trap is still set, so maybe I will catch him yet..

On a goofy note, I set the trap for the stupid dog, but caught the evil cat instead! UGHH!! when I set the trap for dumb cat, I caught my special needs kitties, but when I want a dog I catch a cat!  On another really dumb note, our local animal control is apparently not taking cats, even wild or strays that beat up all your rescue kitties. I can not afford (nor do I want) to feed any more cats and I can't afford the vet bills from them beating up my rescues and injuring them or making them sick. If I stop feeding outside, then the strays, ferals, and dumped unwanted pets, kill my chicks and baby turkeys costing me money and food from my kids mouth... I am not OK with any of that. Without humane options, where do they think they are leaving me? 

Speaking of my "short bus" rescues, did I mention that Beastie used up her (really,really) last life last week?  I think she used up more than her fair share already anyways, but we were all really sad to lose her. We found her dead in the yard. Not sure if she died from something attacking her or maybe getting hit by another car??? She hadn't been near the road in years that I saw.... 

Hazel is still limping pretty good.  I gave her 2 doses of banamine, I will give her another if she is still sore tomorrow. I don't want her to hurt, but I don't want to sacrifice her liver by using it too often. She is still such a baby!

I sold a dozen chickens. Yeah! 

Then I had some people show up wanting to buy some chickens. I sold these guys some previously, but I am afraid I don't like them much. He usually tries to get me to sell them for less. And the last time I traded him some nice mixed breed layers, for pigeons, I got the short end of the deal. One died that night, one had a huge hole in his leg that was already black and a deformed/injured toe. The one pigeon that was fine is of course a male that we didn't need and they all had lice, badly! We patched up the one of course but I won't ever trade with him again. Anyhow, they want to buy chickens. I tell them that I sold them all and have none for sale. The lady points at my hens running around in disgust, pointing out that I do in fact have chickens!!! Well, Duh!!! Those are my breeders and pets and NOT FOR SALE!  They keep saying they just want 3 or 4!!! NO!!!! None for sale means none for sale!!!!

Picked up hay and grain, and a couple of rat/mouse cages (on clearance! ) so the babysitter will be set when we go to our families for Thanksgiving. I think the mouse and rat being able to get out of their cages is fine for us, but might freak the babysitter out! LOL! 

Nigerian Buck boys got out today.  They just ran the girls fence, so no harm, no foul. I had to fix a couple of boards in their fence. 

I am planning on sorting out some of my faverolles, maybe tomorrow. I plan on using the pure white male over the half white females (I call them the speckled variety) and maybe keeping a more colorful (very speckled with kind of alot of white) rooster, in with them also. I think they are beautiful and I want to get a pure white strain going, but I may try and keep these speckled ones too. They are mighty purty !!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

While I have never heard anyone accuse salmon Faverolles of being the smartest chickens...in fact, quite the opposite! They are usually accused of being quite derpy,..... I think Bucky is topping the charts right now. My favs are typically pretty shy and sweet. Exactly what I love about all of them. Well, Bucky is my one pure white baby (about 5 months now) out of my regular colored favs hatched this year. He is beautiful!!! He has had a ton of sun, so he has golden top feathers and white everywhere else. Yesterday, my neighbor was over and we were going over feed schedules for the holiday as she will kindly be caring for everyone in our absence. All of a sudden, we hear a "thunk" and Bucky falls/stumbles out of Andy's house. He tumbles and stumbles a bit and I rush in to grab him, thinking he hurt a leg or foot....   He actually hit his head and knocked himself loopy!!! I knew he was roosting in Andys house. For months in fact. It is sheltered and he is out of harms way so why not? I throw him a little grain when I feed the other chickens and he drinks out of the goat water bucket. It seems that the little house only has maybe 6 inches of clearance between the roof and the rafter Bucky roosts on! When I held him, chest to back he is at least 5 inches thick, add thighs and you have a very squishy situation, between those boards...so most likely he has been knocking himself loopy every evening trying to go to bed on that darn roost!!! DOH!!!!So for now, he is a cage to protect him from himself. Silly chicken!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

DH made me cry. He called while I was driving home from my night class. He rarely calls me but especially not when I am out. So I had the kids answer and I pulled over to take the call. I had been giving myself migraines, stressing over Hazel. Do I call out the butcher and cut my losses, use her for our family? She is smaller and I would rather not. But if I giver her antibiotics and NSAIDS or other meds, I will have to consider the drug residue/withdrawl times. Part of the reason I raise our own animals for food is to avoid unnecessary drugs  and I just didn't want to butcher her. I was really wanting to keep her as a breeder if the kids didn't take her to the fair as a sale animal, which she was looking pretty promising for. DH asked if I had decided what I was going to do. I said no but that I had made an appointment with the vet for my next day off. He told me to take some money that I had set aside to help with bills to use for her vet or for whatever I decided I needed to do for her. Then he told me not to cry.....yeah right! Grateful relief I guess I would call those tears. I knew that the answers if I got any might still be bad or not very helpful, but showing his support for me by making up the difference in the bills so I was free to do what I felt best, said alot to me. Especially since he really doesn't even like the goats. And in all reality, he will likely hate eating them too when we finally do.....city kid that he is. 

Hazel made it to the vet and we are (almost done)doing 2 weeks of antibiotics. The verdict seems to be that she likely has a spot of festering infection internally right near or in the knee joint and looseness in the knee/stifle as well.... At this point, I am not holding out much hope for keeping her back as a breeder, but maybe growing her out longer to feed our family if we can. I don't think there is any chance of showing to sell now... She seems to be steadier and using her leg a little better now.....  

It has been pouring down rain....almost never rains here, so at 4 in the morning I was out rounding up soaking wet chickens and putting them in their shelters... again. 

I sold most of the baby silkies. Just have a handful left for sale and a few ducks. If the ducks don't sell though, we will taquito them....once the rain lets up some. 

DD gave 4 of her pigeons to the local pet store guy and I came away with a new pet.... a blue dumbo rattie baby!!! Of course named Ratatouille like the movie! giant ears, big roman nose!!!!! hmmmm....sounds suspiciously like the kind of goats I like....... I am sensing a theme.....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Hazel is doing good. She saw the vet again and is finally out with everyone else. She isn't completely sound, but I don't have to put her down and she can run and get around just fine. As for her future....most likely she will feed the family. I want to keep her but I am not sure how her injury would affected by a pregnancy, being a meat goat and all.  

Rigatoni is doing good without her horns, seems to be healing well. Her duct tape helmet came off weeks ago and the tissue beneath looked great, pink and healthy. I am hoping to still squeeze in a breeding to Andy this season even though I know I am pushing my luck with the timing....

I plan on waiting to breed the Nubian girls, Brie and Colby, though they look beautiful  and are in good condition. I want them to be mature enough to hopefully have easy kiddings and with the possibility of quads, I REALLY want them to be well grown before asking too much from their own bodies. I don't expect quads of course, but they are 2 of quads themselves. 

I separated out the geese into breeding pens. I have my new lavender sebastopol gander in with the lav girls for pure lav babies! My white seb gander is with my white and blue/white seb girls and the other geese will be moved to the side pen once everyone starts laying. Normally they are all into laying by now...not sure if it is the weather or what? 

Silkies are sorted into breeding pens, I have the feed store guy calling already looking for babies, so we sorted and turned on the incubator even though it is a little early. I will see if he is interested in Shadows babies this weekend. She is an ameraucana hen that regularly hatches ugly naked necked babies from Hannibal (the love of her life of course) but I think she made a date or 2 with AJ, the Faverolles rooster this time. The babies are really fluffy and very cute...so far, not a naked neck in the bunch!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

We had a 4H meat goat meeting. We need to find kids born between nov/dec. Apparently there is a bit of a shortage of show wethers available in California this year. Several breeders are sold out, but we found a pair and put our deposit down. Our kids are already 46 and 54 lbs! One is red and one is red with a few spots. This breeders goats are beautiful!!  The adult girls he has are really wide across the hips, nice and short, stocky. 2 of his bucks are from out of state. And his breeding stock is full of spots! Can't wait to see how our wethers turn out!  

We butchered 2 more of our male muscovies.... duck tacos were yummy!

I just sold 2 more roosters for $10 each, one buff silkie (hatchery quality) and one silkie/salmon mix.

I just got word that a little doe we sold last year and then bred for the new owners, just gave birth! We get to pick out our baby tomorrow I think. Not sure if they are boys or girls yet.... 

I am thinking of selling Captain Jack Sparrow, nigerian buck....not completely committed yet, but I am really leaning towards it. He is my Rosasharn guy. I like his looks and the milk behind him, but he is not as easy going as Spartagus but "GusGus"  is my favorite. 

Spellbound is due on the 14th.... or any day now. She looks ready to pop..... I guess I should start a kidding thread... I just rebred Katastrophe Jane, she clearly came back into heat so I bred her to Jack. I don't think Georgia settled and I haven't been able to get Rigatoni to accept Andy yet. I think I will wait to breed the nubians til fall. 

My stove was sparking, literally had flames coming out of the back panel, but my boys missed answering the door for the repair guy, so I have to wait til tomorrow to see about fixing that.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ahhhh if I wasn't so far from you, I'd take Capt Jack Sparrow off your hands.  Why are you thinking about selling him?  Not sure what kind of kids he's given you, but he is quite handsome.


----------



## babsbag

@Goat Whisperer suggested that I get a nigi buck and breed some mini alpines...do I want to do that? Hmmm.

That's the thing about a dairy; gotta have kids to get milk so I am looking at 30-40 kids a year going through here.


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> @Goat Whisperer suggested that I get a nigi buck and breed some mini alpines...do I want to do that? Hmmm.
> 
> That's the thing about a dairy; gotta have kids to get milk so I am looking at 30-40 kids a year going through here.



We recently went to a program on DHIR testing and the presenter was the vice chairman of the ADGA performance committee and a long time LaMancha breeder.  A lot of breeders don't keep kids from a first freshener(after all, you can't keep them all).  Found out she breeds all of her first fresheners to Nigi bucks.  She's not necessarily interested in mini's herself, but she said there was a market for them and that's why she did it. 
She has been doing DHIR for years, I bet they are some awesome mini dairy goats.


----------



## babsbag

Yes, the is what Goat Whisperer was trying to sell me on, that there is a market for the minis.

Why do breeders not keep FF kids' ? Is is just that the doe is unproven so they don't want to keep a kid from an unknown doe?


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> Yes, the is what Goat Whisperer was trying to sell me on, that there is a market for the minis.
> 
> Why do breeders not keep FF kids' ? Is is just that the doe is unproven so they don't want to keep a kid from an unknown doe?


Yes 
Can't really see true potential FF and you sure can't keep all of them
We know an alpine breeder that breeds FF to boers so they have a meat goat


----------



## babsbag

OneFineAcre said:


> Yes
> Can't really see true potential FF and you sure can't keep all of them
> We know an alpine breeder that breeds FF to boers so they have a meat goat



That really does make sense. Most of my goats are related to older does I own so I just look at the grand dam or aunt and base some of my decisions on that.  So far it has been ok. I had a 2 year old FF last year that had this teeny little udder, and she is from a well known Alpine line. I bred her daughter this year as a 1 year old and her udder is better than her dams. Sometimes I get lucky 

As a build up my herd I will need fewer and fewer of the kids so I am really considering a ND. My Alpine buck needs a buddy anyways. But life can sure get complicated when there is more than one buck on the ranch.  I had a boer here for a few years and this year I have 5 alpine/boer cross kids to prove it .


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I like Jack. He was my bottle baby and I paid a pretty penny for him knowing he had good milking lines behind him....but I had to take him out of Andys pen when rut started this last year cause Andy was beating the tar out of him and at 3 times his size, poor Jack was left chillin in the goat house all the time..... But in with the 2 smaller guys, Jack is bossy towards them. Gus came to us shy and a bit timid towards people, but he is pretty sweet and I feel bad that Jack takes all the attention and cuts in line for snacks. I tried to breed Jack for a few keeper kids this year. He gave me quads with Georgia the year before last and the trips that were just born, were out of one of those kids. I had originally kept Mac (mom of the new kids)for myself, but sold her to buy the nubians. Spell is due any day now from him and then I bred him to Little Italy and Katastrophe Jane. I wasn't too impressed with him in full fuzzy coat that first year but once I shaved him, I was much happier. Much better looking all shaved up! I love the chocolate buckskin pattern too. Since I will be getting a full sized buck(ling) soon that will be able to keep Andy company, I was planning on leaving Jack in with the other nigi boys.....that is where him being bossy is making me rethink holding on to him.  

Since Mac is no longer mine, I won't know how she will be milkwise as a FF, but her mom (Georgia, copper Penny lines) is my best milker anyhow. Glad we are getting a kid back from their lines....with the addition of the Castle Rock and Captain Morgan line, from Casanova.....  Should be a winning combo! If you missed it before, Captain Morgan belonged to a local breeder. When I went to buy Casanova, every goat I pointed out, just curious to know more about, was out of Captain Morgan, a buck I had already been admiring...Just something about his style totally caught my fancy....well, after deciding to definitely take Casanova, she had offered to let me use another one of her bucks to breed for additional diversity, but when I got super excited and pointed at the little guy in the back, she started cracking up....turns out it was Gus and he is line bred on Morgan! I love the morgan line apparently! 

Babsbag, If you want Jack, we could totally figure something out! That would make my decision so much easier! Just let me know! 

As for minis, I am considering doing that with the Nubians....but my first choice to breed them to in that case, would be GusGus! If I don't find a killer Nubian or mini nubian buck this fall, I might do first gen minis with the nigi bucks I have.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

babsbag said:


> @Goat Whisperer suggested that I get a nigi buck and breed some mini alpines...do I want to do that? Hmmm.
> 
> That's the thing about a dairy; gotta have kids to get milk so I am looking at 30-40 kids a year going through here.


Messaged you. 

He is a very nice boy


----------



## babsbag

I am thinking this through and just don't know. I will have more kids next year than I know what to do with and I think the minis might be easier to sell; at least the doelings, not sure about the bucklings. I can't keep any of the does as milkers down the road as I have no mini or ND buck to breed them to unless I breed back to their sire and I know I can't breed them to my standard Alpine buck.

I don't show my goats at all  so I can't sell me standard Alpines as having any kind of proven record so there again the minis might be easier to sell, just because they are minis.

But if I am not keeping does from Jack then I wouldn't reap the benefit of him having the great milking lines behind him so while I might make a good sales pitch I am not sure I can afford him.

Too many decisions for this old brain. I am still thinking.
I would love to have some milkers in my dairy that give me the higher butterfat but I don't want to move to all minis as I am limited to the number of goats I can legally have on my land so I need the high volume goats.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

If you are looking to sell minis, the idea is a smaller animal that eats less, easier to handle, but still provides more milk. I think the hobby homesteaders lean towards the mini versions of their favorite breeds for the size vs. feed but still want more milk. (Just from a buyers point of view...if I were buying, I'd want milk for drinking and cheese...) Of course some might get minis just for pets, in which case it really wouldn't matter. 

I just picked up a 2 day old, blue eyed, buckskin grandson of Jacks  and then had trips born early this morning out of him, so I have a keeper girl too, and one of the trips, a buckling, is brown buckskin with spots!!!!  (Probably not keeping the spotted boy, but I am tempted!)... Makes it easier to think of saying goodbye to Jack. (If you don't want Jack, no worries, I may just offer him for sale and see where we end up.)

P.S......I love nigerians and have 10 and counting at the moment, so if you ever needed another buck down the road I might be able to assist you...just sayin'.....


----------



## babsbag

So follow my thinking here for a minute.

Let's say I did buy Jack and down the road I wanted to keep some minis, my problem is then I need something to breed them to and I am not keen on line breeding. But what if I kept a buckling from Jack and one of my really good does and then used him for stud with my minis. There would still be some line breeding but not 100%, does that make sense or not? If I get good genetics from Jack and good genetics from my does my mini buckling could/should be awesome.

Any thoughts?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

At some point you may always lean towards some sort of out cross....the easiest would of course be to keep girls out of Jack, then replace him with a mini (or other foundation mini) to breed to his (F1) daughters, thus increasing the actual mini Foundation. F1 to F1 makes F2, etc.... Unfortunately for boys, it is usually easier to replace them to increase our herd genetics. You could always use Jack for a few years to breed to your "just need to freshen" girls and sell all of them, but maybe breed him to just one or 2 with the actual intention of holding back a kid or 2. Then you would have a couple goats in your herd with his perpetual genes so when he works himself out of a job (or gets on your nerves) you can pass him along. 

I don't think I would plan on more than a few minis in a large milking herd if your money maker is liquid milk....but if kid sales can justify it, they might make up for the trade off/maintenance of keeping him.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Meet the new kids on the block.....

Yesterday, Sunday, I picked up a 2 day old kid from Macintasha, out of Casanova, the little buckskin boy.

Then this morning Monday, around midnight, I was finally settling Spellbound into the kidding stall with the new kid, hoping she would let him snuggle, while waiting for her own kids to arrive. I had his bottle ready and was carrying him out to the pen when he cried really loudly in my ear. hearing him, Spell screamed at me to "give me that baby!!!" so I did. She tried to lick him into a puddle of goat spit and let him nurse a little so I figured we were good for the night. But as I got ready to leave the pen to try and get some sleep, I realized Spell had a bubble! I knew she was any minute from kidding since she had been making a nest for the last few days. She delivered all 3 kids backwards!!!  These are her 7-9 kids...She knows how this is supposed to go! Anyhow, all kids are warm and dry. Spell settled down to keep track of all 4 kids and I made it in to bed by 2am. Needless to say, today has been a really long day. 

So I have a Captain Jack grandson, the little blue eyed buckskin.

And the trips are Jack babies too....the little calico doeling (buckskin with moonspots), a chocolate buckskin with moonspots buckling, and a blue eyed, black with white buckling.

Enjoy!


----------



## babsbag

Those nigis give the best colors, I can only imagine them mixed with Alpines, the color combinations would be endless. Just post more pictures and I would want him for sure; they are adorable.

Back to the minis for a minute. I have a few reasons for wanting some of them, the fat content in the milk being a really big one. I know someone that is getting almost 3/4 gallons a day from an F1 FF, that isn't bad at all. I have standards that don't do much better. But you are right, I wouldn't want an entire herd of them when my goal is 20 gallons a day with not more than 25 does in milk.

I just think that they might be easier to sell, everyone likes mini things and they certainly could have their place on a small farm.

Do you know if the minis are seasonal breeders or does it depend on the doe?  Having goats in milk year round would be awesome.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Nice.


----------



## Hens and Roos

cute bunch of kids, congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I had never looked at your website until you mentioned Jack.  I'd like to say you have very nice animals.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

@ragdollcatlady I have always loved seeing your kids! You really need to  start a kidding thread!  (I have been lurking for years ) 

Has Reeses kidded yet? 

Congrats on the kids!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Babs, I believe the minis are more seasonal. I think everyone has stronger heat cycles in the fall though (even the nigis) as spring is typically when the most abundant food supply nature could provide just shows up everywhere. Especially in the form of goats favorites....weeds!

OFA, Thanks...I think so too but I am definitely biased! 

Goat Whisperer, Reese is due next month. At the moment she is already as big as a house. She has had 3 kids each of the last 2 times and twins before that. I rebred her to Spartagus as I love what they gave me last year.  for more girls too, as she gave me all 3 girls last year! I bred StinkerBelle, at the same time. I try and plan on 2 does kidding at the same time so I will have extra kids for company and extra milk if I need.....unless everyone has too many kids all at the same time.... then I guess I am just up a creek with a "store bought milk in bottles" type of paddle....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I can't believe 4 days have passed already....Macs baby was 6 days already so I HAD to do his disbudding and then I decided to do the other 2 boys too. The little girls horn buds seemed too small. I won't wait too long, but another day or 2 would be better. Spell is super watchful over her personal herd of babies. A strange cat came around the garage tonight and she sat up like a dog snorting at it! It couldn't get into her pen but she let me know it wasn't one of our residents.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

A few more snapshots of the kids

Big brother goes over and literally lays on top of everyone else.... Excuse me I'm just getting comfy!!!




The triplets





YAWN!!! life is soooo tiring being a baby!



 

This one is quite the boot kicker...kicks them every time I go out there!!! Just has to check me out!



 

Baby girl taste testing the camera strap...



 

Testing out moms breakfast....


----------



## Goat Whisperer

So stinkin' cute!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Very nice


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## ragdollcatlady

We just came back from Disneyland!!!  Family vacation before the kids all take off for colleges in the deep dark wilds beyond our little town..... ooohhhh!!! Scary!  

This was the best family vacation so far besides camping.... Vacationing with a family of adult children is much easier than vacationing with little kids! I felt sorry for all the exhausted, worn out, cranky little tikes we saw in strollers, napping on the ground, stepping on all the flowers, throwing tantrums and getting scolded..... all in the "happiest place on earth".

Thankfully my monsters were all really cooperative and fun to hang out with..... I never even noticed the eyes rolling or any embarrassing "I'm just here with my mom" looks...... They must've saved those for when I wasn't looking.

PICS:
Trying to get pics of the kids was nearly as easy as herding flying cats.....

Before they woke up....


 
Look out Cadbury Bunny...Have I got some ears to give you a run for your money!!!!



 

And the flying begins (even on sport mode, most of these came out blurry... speedy little buggers!)



 
Launch 2



 
Karate Chop 1



 
Prancing, Hopping.....



 
and Pirouette.....



 
Standard flying pose, feet up, back straight, ears back, look ahead ......



 

I missed the majority of the "scrambling" as they are just insanely fast!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

And just in case you have nothing better to do than look at more pics, a few of the herd out working on weed patrol

StinkerBelle and Jane


 .........

Georgia




Little Italy





Kalamity Jane





Katastrophe Jane




Rigatoni




HazelNutzzy




Hazel, Bellini, Rigatoni, and Colbys back half




Brie




Peach Bellini


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So today we worked on the bucks. In anticipation of offering him for sale, I shaved Captain Jack. I wanted to get an updated pic for the add and for my website. I plan on trying to get pics next weekend, and I like about a weeks growth, so we will see if I have to shave him again later. We also did all 4 boys yearly vax, hooves trimmed and treated for lice.... YUCK!!! Tis the season for the poultry and goats to have issues with lice right now, so no surprises, just doing whats gotta get done so they can be bug free. 

We used an old metal sheet (originally from an above ground pool) to corner off a section of the girls pasture for a mom and kid spot so I can move Spellbound and her personal herd of kids out of the kidding pen. Hopefully tomorrow evening we will be finished with the last of the netting and they can move outside. 

Spells little moonspotted buckling is so in your face friendly, my DD asked me if he was a bottle baby? Nope, just loves attention. Flash Gordon, the black one is a little pig. He isn't all about the attention, because he tries to sneak back around mama for a quick drink while everyone else is getting snuggles...

Reese is about ready to pop. I saw white goo today and she could go as early as next weekend.....Day 150 would be the 16th, 145 would be the 11th, and if she chooses day 142 or so..... that would leave us around the 8th.... She should have at least 3 again.... and I hope they are all girls like last year!!!  I need a little brown buckskin for my Djali Denali replacement (psssst...if you are taking requests, I would love some blue eyes too!)

StinkerBelle was actually bred 2 days before Reese (Reeses daughter from 2 years ago) so hopefully they will be OK together in the kidding stall. She will be a FF. Both were bred to Spartagus.

Collected the 9 lavender sebastopol goose eggs and put them in the bator today....  hatching goose eggs is more difficult than chicken eggs, so I am hoping that once I can confirm fertility, I would be so grateful if a couple of my scovies decided to sit and hatch them for me.....  Once confirmed, I can offer eggs for sale. I know my new gander is getting some lovin cause the geese make such a ruckus about it all!!! 

I am totally overrun with chicken and duck eggs right now... something like 6 flats in the fridge, not counting todays collection!!! I would hazard a guess of 3-4 dozen a day right now! But I can't incubate any more yet either because of the goose eggs needing higher humidity which messes up chick development!   I totally need more bators!!!!!!

Oh hey!!! So I finally got to the bottom of why DH wants turkeys this year. I have been puzzling and trying to figure out the why...... Normally he might ask, 'so you planning on raising turkeys this year' and I may say yes or no, and what, when and why etc.... but this year he asked me about 4 times already and was even asking specifically about the heritage kind rather than the broad breasted.... Weird conversation for him to bring up, though I have talked it over with him plenty and we have had many turkeys of both kinds over the years. Usually the conversation would be like, 'how many birds do you have? and you are getting more what? WOW!That is alot of birds! Where are you going to put them?' I was wanting to get Lilacs and Sweetgrass specifically, but Porters was sold out of specific breeds ages ago so I thought I might just raise a few broads for this year and see about next years waiting list. So today DH mentions we need to get turkeys. I asked if he wanted to stop by the feed store to see if they came in yet, then remembered that he was wanting the heritage instead. He asked if they would all be dumb like Amelia and try to take the kids out of the yard, get them lost and stuck in tall weeds, etc.... "um yeah most likely..." she took good care of them, but wanted them to forage over many acres a day, but we only have a tad over 1, so she tried to take them to great beyond and never came back with the same number she left with. When we had taken and penned the babies, they survived well and were delicious! So he says well they should have their own pen where the babies can be safe and they can reproduce naturally... you know like the ducks do. Sure I say, that would be ideal.... Then the truth reveals itself, he says..."yeah so that way we can have something other than duck to eat!!!"  The kids and I love muscovy and we eat it often enough, but truth be told we eat chicken more....just Friday, we had 3 beautiful roosters magically turn into some fantastic tacos!   He is so funny! DD and I have started calling duck, "beef"   because if I season it like beef (say in tacos), he doesn't know the difference...happily eats it without asking what it is!!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Reese and Stinker are in the kidding stall. I may let them out for some sunshine later, but I had to bring them up....I was just too uncomfortable leaving them outside since it gets pretty cold at night and Reese has had long strings of white goo for several days now, has been talking in her "sweet mama" voice to Spellys kids and wanting me to stay with her. I hope she waits until Saturday night or sunday...better timing for me. My nigerians seem to prefer kidding at night which I prefer since I am now home at night. 

I have 4 goose eggs developing veins !!!!  

Since I can't use the bator for chicken eggs right now, I am going to leave the silkies to do their thing. I had a lone baby silkie hatch a few days ago so I may see if one of the 4H kids wants it for a pet. It looks like it will have a killer crest, but it had trouble hatching so it has curled toes. 

We are supposed to pick up the kids market goats this weekend. They are pretty red wethers. I think one has a few small spots too.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Nothing from StinkerBelle or Reese yet! They moan and groan with nearly every breath and can't seem to get comfy. If Reese didn't burp so much, I would be worried she might just fill up with gas and float away.   She should have at least 3 in there but her poor tired lady bits surely can't hold out much longer. Those kids are just gonna fall out any minute! Kinda like when you forget to latch your purse and turn too fast, spilling 17 pens, 138 coins and "girl stuff" all over the floor in front of a whole line of impatient customers at the grocery store (I'm just sayin')... I mean, won't Reese be embarrassed when she turns too fast and her kids just fall out?!?!


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## luvmypets




----------



## ragdollcatlady

StinkerBelle exploded!!!! 

We have 2 girls and a boy!One brown and two blacks, with a little white and I think they all have blue eyes as well!

She had them about 9:30 or so tonight. We were just getting ready for a late dinner (compliments of the kids market wethers escaping their pen causing a late hour store run and modifications.) 

I heard her yelling and figured we were starting. I knew something was wrong right away as every time she pushed, the whole back end bulged but her opening wasn't enlarging at all. I found an ear and the top of a head stuck in the canal. I had to shove the baby back to tip her nose up and get a leg over the pubic bones. While I was working on helping, poor Stinker freaked and went into all out panic mode, flipping completely over. Within 5 minutes of the first one coming out, we had all three on the ground.

I am really wanting Reese to go tonight too. Just so I can stop worrying. I almost loss Reese a couple years ago when one kid was positioned improperly and we didn't know she still had one left until the next morning. Reese doesn't even really like kids and she is terrible on the milkstand, but I love her. She was a gift from my husband when he was in a very indulgent mood. That and the fact that she is my best typed girl who always gives me beautiful babies! 

Tonight I was giving Stinker some souped up grain to help recover and Reese REALLY wanted some of it. I kept blocking her so she would go around me the other way only to run into new babies on that side...she would snort and swing wide in the opposite direction! Silly girl! She is sooooo not going to go by "grandma" I can bet a million dollars on that one!!! Such a Barbie Girl!!!


----------



## luvmypets

Congrats! 

Our Ewe is gonna pop any second.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Reese had her kids tonight!
Quints! 

I got home from work to one kid on the ground. The next one was trying to come out backwards so I had to shove her back to the side and guide the next one out. Good news is we have 3 live babies, sad news, we lost 2. Totals are 3 boys (2 that didn't make it were buckskin and one was a chocolate buckskin), 2 girls, one brown and one black. The little chocolate girl is tiny....I think she is staying here... I was wanting a light chocolate buckskin girl to take Denalis place.  Oh and I think we have blue eyes! on most if not all kids.

I had a rough couple days though....Wednesday night I blew my radiator just as I got home from work! and we were supposed to be loading up the truck with animals and supplies first thing in the morning for farm day..... Friends came to rescue us and haul the trailer, animals, stuff and us to the fairgrounds, though the tow truck was late of course!!! Normally they come within 20-30 minutes...I called at 6am  and they got there at 7:30, right when we were supposed to be setting up at  farm day!  Farm day went well, my 4H kids were awesome!!! The kids that came for presentations seemed to have fun. RavioliAnna came with, she insisted. I wasn't going to bring her after my truck broke, but when we grabbed the nubian girls, she came running. She actually came out for the kids to pet her and was mostly cooperative though she really didn't like when the swarmed us. Not that I blame her at all, but I think Farm Day is the whole reason most of my goats run when short people visit the farm! Spelly and her kids came and were the best part of the whole presentation so we saved them for last. 

Our mechanics were kind enough to meet us after hours so I could pick up my truck! The tow truck guy had asked me why I wanted my truck towed there specifically since it is a city over. They are they guys we have been using for 12 years.....Fair, honest and great customer service! I have frequently had to have vehicles towed out after hours and I can leave the key in the box, leave a message about what is wrong and they will call me once they check it out with the estimate and time she will be ready. We have older vehicles so we usually need more repairs than normal humans. 

My printer wouldn't print last night, out of ink. That was a problem because I had to send out an order of Lavender Sebastopol eggs today.... and I had a headache today...all day, came home to Reese, then had to take a nap (felt like a migraine)..... now I think I am OK.... LOOONG WEEK!!!! Glad it is over. I was so worried about Reese kidding....no more worries, safe babies, safe mama.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats on the babies and sorry about the ones that didn't make it 

Glad your farm day went well despite the truck problems


----------



## norseofcourse

Oh my gosh what a week!  Glad you got there in time to help with the quints, sorry for the loss of two but that's great that three made it.  I can't imagine five... wow.

Farm Day sounds fun and your mechanics sound great.  Here's to a better week to come!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks!

I can't seem to get good pictures as the lighting in the garage is really dim and the heat lamp gives that weird red color...but heres what I got.....


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



StinkerBelle is a really good mama so far. She lets her kids nurse for forever!!!

Reese doesn't talk to her kids much....stays quiet even when they call to her the little jerk! But she seems to be keeping their bellies full so I am crossing my fingers  that she continues to do so. She isn't really fond of kids nursing or of having to be milked either so she tends to cut her kids off early (at least that is what it looks like to someone that is not a goat herself  ).


----------



## ragdollcatlady

More pics....

Reese and her 3 kids, the two in the back with white polls (the brown and black) are Stinkers kids



 
Stinkers 3 kids and Reeses Black (or brown ) kid



 

 

 
Reese and her three



 
Reeses buckling with the bell bottoms



 

\

 

Her doeling that I can not decide if she is black or brown...in person she looks black, but around her eyes and in some pics, she looks like a really dark brown...like she has a tint to her face.....



 

This little one is just too precious! I love her already! She is tiny, has almost blue eyes, kinda grey at the moment.


----------



## babsbag

Darling kids, you should be proud. Really sorry you lost some, that is never easy and those little ND having multiples like 5 is just crazy as they are so small already; makes no sense to my little brain.  But boy are they cutie pies.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks Babs!

I have to say, the more kids they have, the more worry I have! So far Reese is doing much better keeping her little kids fed than I thought she would. She seems to either be mellowing out in her old age or maybe just prefers to have StinkerBelle with her since it is her daughter (she doesn't have to worry about who is queen or whatever). I would have had to bottle feed a couple of her 5 if they all made it....of course I would have gladly done it, short term troubles for long term satisfaction (and I do like bottle feeding, it is just a lot of work when I have to have a real job too.)

As far as size vs how many kids they will have....Ravi looks like she is competing for largest blimp goat and she still has a couple weeks left! I thought she was going to have like 10 kids last time so maybe she will just have 1 again! 

I had a rough week already....

I woke up Monday morning to a helicopter right over my house with lights on the geese right outside my bedroom window and those horrible jets pounding, because the stupid pilot was supposed to be spraying the orchards around us.   They should not be over my property at all, they aren't supposed to spray here.  I don't want my weeds, animals, trees, anything on my property sprayed!  I had let the neighbor know about the last time they did it, but I need to find out my rights now...... Anyhow, that was a very ANGRY   way to wake up and start the week.

Then the next night around 1 in the morning I woke up kinda disoriented to a cat crying and slamming around inside my AC vent over my bedroom.   It was the orange cat that someone dumped out here not too long ago. Turns out he is tame, my kid had to go up in the attic space and rescue him. I didn't  have the money to neuter him or I would have taken him to work with me since we literally had him in our grasp, but I also don't want another cat, nor another mouth to feed. The neighbor had told me that as long as he didn't cause us any trouble (like killing our chicks and stuff like the last dumpees did) then she would feed him. I gotta let her know that he is actually tame and his name is now  "Tim (the Terrible) Toolman Taylor" since he broke my AC ducting instead of fixing it.  

I think the helicopter scared the peepops out of him and he got under the house, then made his way up through the walls to the attic. We  closed off the regular access and haven't had any critters up there since so that is my best guess as to how he got trapped up there. 

And then there was a gopher in my living room and my DH who cusses gophers six ways to Sunday, had to take him out to the orchard to let him go since " he is just a little guy"....Yeah a little guy that is just going to come right back and eat all the new plants you are trying to grow in the garden right now... (Don't tell DH but I hope Despereaux had him for dinner!)

I made some killer banana bread for dessert tonight, nice and moist!!!!  I made one loaf chocolate chip, one walnut, and one regular.  I actually can't stand bananas.   The last time I tried to make myself eat one (only because they are supposedly healthy for you) I threw it up. But I can eat banana bread for days! I really believe it is the only humane way to eat a banana...give me brussel sprouts, broccoli or nearly any other vegetable and I am happy, but you can keep your bananas!

I think that's just about all the excitement I want for one week so please keep any more excitement away from me for a few days....I am all out of adrenaline and starbucks doesn't have enough caffeine to see me through any more right now... Thanks in advance, Me.


----------



## babsbag

What a week !!!  I would be SO  mad at the helicopter I can't even write what I would be saying. It is bad enough they have the crap next door to you, let alone on your property. GO GET 'EM.  Any idea what they spray? In an orchard right now I would say an insecticide; is it a stone fruit orchard, like plum or peaches? And they wonder why we don't have any bees.  

Hope the next week is better. Oh, about the gopher, off with his head. Around here it is ground squirrels that I detest.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

They are spraying walnuts. Some pesticide most likely. When the goats burp or breath in my face it smells like petroleum...... I plan on finding out exactly what my rights are.

Goose egg sales are steady!!! Yeah! I gotta pay off my lavender Gander so he is earning his fees right now. 

I heard a silkie chick peeping outside in one of the pens right now  hope a bunch hatch! Right in time to sell for easter! 

The disbuddings I did on Spells kids and Prince didn't work so good, so I had to try again...I think Spells kids may turn out OK (looks horrible right now) but I am pretty sure I am going to drop some dollars to have Prince sedated and done again cause his look like little devil horns. Bummer!   

It is time to disbud the next kids. I have someone that might be coming to look at kids tomorrow so I want to wait til tomorrow night or maybe Sunday. 

I am trying to dust (only about 1 inch thick and a couple years of buildup on the books......  ) So I emptied one book shelf and rearranged things a bit. Feels good but I am not quite finished. I am a bibliophile...(sounds so dirty!! Right???!!) And I admit that I hoard books like I acquire goats  .... so giving a bag full of books to a friend was quite an accomplishment! They were kids books, but I hoard those too (LOVE kids books!!!)....and a couple were those giant old (with a ton of  pictures), animal books (national geographic type) with descriptions and details....I know her kid will enjoy them, he is really smart and she reads to him a ton. I am not really going through the books, but if I see something I think I can part with....

I installed a 4th box to the wall. That sounded weird. OK so I have some old Orchard Supply wooden crates that I bolted to the wall for shelves. I installed them around the wood stove for an old rustic kinda look. I want to use cute paper on the backs but haven't found some I like yet. I should take a pic for you'all .... but I think I messed up the camera. 

Tomorrow the kids have a 4H dog show...wish them luck! They need it. Beaux can do great if he calms down but Leaky is special ed so probably going to get alot wrong... He is happy though so he should at least have fun!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Kids did OK at the dog show. DD (with Beaux Jangles) got 1st in large dog agility, 2nd for off leash agility, 2nd for obedience, and 3rd for showmanship. DS (with Leaky) got 3rd in agility, 3rd in showmanship, and 4th in obedience. 

At one point Leaky started to run out of the ring, someone stepped on his leash to stop him. He jerked hard and since he had a check chain on it hurt him and he freaked out! He wouldn't let the lady touch him, so she let go and he came running to us. We took his collar off and just put the leash on him slip style. After a break, he went back in but wouldn't go near the lady and refused to go near or past the tunnel where the incident happened. DS got him past that obstacle and then he got scared and balked again, so DD took Beaux to help guide him to the finish line. Rough day, he is fine, but I suspect he will have issues with training there now. He is a really sensitive dog and he took it really hard. I was planning on getting him a martingale collar already since he is so sensitive but didn't have the $15..... guess I can't wait anymore. 

I sold StinkerBelles black and white doe kid. I am so happy! She is going to a family that I sold some chickens to a few years back, to be a show goat for one of the kids. Stinkers kids are long and her udder is better than Reeses so they should be really happy with how she turns out!


----------



## babsbag

I would like a few silkies, they are so cute. I gave the few I had away when I couldn't convince my LGD to stop tormenting them but the chickens have their own field now so that is not a worry anymore. Do you ever sell eggs for hatching?

As far as the walnuts, most definitely a pesticide for for coddling moth or husk flies.   I can't believe that they still allow aerial spraying. Makes me furious and I don't even live there.  I raise bees so that stuff is always on my mind even if it is only for the bees. So sorry you are dealing with the fallout, literally. They used to spray malathion, hope they don't anymore; living in an agricultural area can be dangerous but shouldn't have to be. I know as a beekeeper if I register my hive with the county I will supposedly be notified when they are going to spray withing X number of miles of my bees so I can keep the bees locked up. Yeah, right.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I do sell eggs for hatching, I also usually sell babies but of course, this year when I finally have an outlet to sell as many as I can produce, I have the incubator full of goose eggs!  And I totally stink at hatching geese so I have to not mix the eggs. Chicken eggs can't handle the higher humidity goose eggs need. So I let the silkies do some hatching. We'll see how many they actually hatch for me. Usually I can't keep up. 

I am angry on behalf of the bees too. I am not sure why, but the jujube trees didn't wake up yet...if they are going to. I hate the fruit, it tastes like mealy apples, but the bees usually swarm to the jujubes first in the season so I left them for the bees. Up until they sprayed, I was rescuing bees from the goats waters daily.....none now. I have 2 humming bird feeders that are just for water for the bees, but I still (used to) find them in the buckets.


----------



## babsbag

That is really sad about the bees being gone.   They spray at night, as you know, so the bees are not pollinating at the time but there is a residual left over on the trees for days and days depending on what they spray. I understand that the farmer has to make a living too but it is still wrong.

When we meet up for the goat swap maybe I can buy some eggs from you too.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I'd be happy to hook you up with some silkie eggs...I owe you for being so generous with me regarding the boer goats! You have given me such a great jump start to my boer herd! 

I just took a deposit on Captain Jack! He is going to a local family, just a town away. They should pick him up in the next week or so.


----------



## babsbag

You might not like me when you meet this doe. She is an absolute brat, but Rocky is a sweetheart. I was worried about him being a little slow on the growing side of things but he has an 1/2 Alpine son out there that is GORGEOUS. Would rival any 100% boer in size. If I were you I would seriously breed her, get some good kids and send her packin' I don't know if you are going to win her over or not. A small pen is where she belongs.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

The family that left the deposit on Jack were thinking about it for a long time while they were here and the little ones were getting hot and restless, so I took them over to say hi to Andy....They were shocked at how big he is and we were busy feeding him weeds when mom and dad came over. They started gushing over how beautiful he was and wanted to breed him to their nubian girls. I told them I would think about it, but I don't like to do outside breedings because I am wanting to keep a CAE free herd and plan on getting everyone tested as soon as I can afford it. Andy however was already tested and is negative. They did offer to test their girls, but I said I would think about it. Of course if I ever sell him, they want to buy him. I cry when I have to give him vaccines....I don't see him going anywhere, ever!!!! When they realized Ravi is expecting more kids (probably just 1 kid) from him, they said they wanted first dibs on a breeding buckling with spots from him. I am supposed to be breeding for food....not money! But money is good too of course! Oh well, that is a good problem to have I guess!

I hope Bellinis sister will come around, at least a little. Rigatoni is growing on me. She won't come up to us and hates being handled, but she is happy in the herd and seems calmer without her horns. I don't know if the daily handling (and daily freaking out) after taking her horns off had something to do with it, or if she just feels safe with the herd "having her back" now that she is healed up. She has filled out and is really pretty. Hopefully we will get some babies out of her later this year. They don't have to be friendly to be good in the herd, hopefully the new kid will work out somehow. I doubt she and Bellini will remember each other but it would be nice if they did.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Oh My Goodness!!!!! I just checked on my 2 lavender sebastopol eggs in the incubator and they have both internally pipped, one has externally pipped, but at the wrong end.... 

I hope they make it...I have never managed to get my goose eggs this far....I always get them started off great until close to the end then they quit.... where is the biting  your fingernail smiley when you need it???? 

I increased the humidity..... Come on baby goosens!!! You can do it!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Both baby geese are out, but I had to help both of them. They are weak, but move and talk to me and I have to type one handed because they are currently keeping my company, snuggled up under my chin. I really hope they make it, They are my first baby geese to hatch by myself. 

Lucy died today too, one of my rescue geese. She was the grey Toulouse. Every year she had issues with her leg/abdominal muscles???... not totally sure why, but she would get nearly paralyzed for days or almost a week or 2, and then recover. I imagine it had something to do with having spraddle legs as a baby and being splinted. I tried to be sure that I always saw her in different places or that she would at least get up when I approached. She avoided becoming christmas dinner and earned her keep here by protecting my poultry from hawks.  She had several years here just being a goose, so I hope they were happy years. 

I separated Spelly from her monster kids for 8 hours and milked her out. I got 2 cups that weighed in at 1 lb. I looked back at a note I had from September and that is pretty consistent for my girls weight vs volume wise. It looks like Georgia and Spell were giving me the same oz for oz at the time. Makes it easy to guestimate for my own herd! I only weigh once in a while for fun, otherwise it takes too much work.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

One baby goose died and the surviving one has spraddle legs. I used paper  bandage tape to make a hobble for her and so now she can stand, hopefully by tomorrow I can take them off. I tried shelf liner, kitchen towels, bath towels, but her legs just seemed weak from hatch and slipped out to the sides no matter what I put under her....  She is a happy little thing!!! Ill try and get pictures soon!


----------



## babsbag

Sorry you had one die. Hope the other one does ok. I have tried to raise guineas and I have horrible luck with them, even when the hen hatches them and I steal them I still have leg problems. I think it is a genetic in breeding thing. I will be looking for some more this summer hoping to add some variation to the gene pool.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I ended up hobbling the little goslings legs for a couple days, once she was getting around OK I took them off. She is doing great. Very cute! 

So I am about the worst business person ever.... I sold one baby goat and gave my best typed little doeling away for zero dollars!!!  I was really starting to like the little chocolate with blue eyes doe out of StinkerBelle, I mean REALLY like her! She is nice and long, pretty profile.....   

Her sister, the little black with blue eyes doeling, sold and when her new owners came to pick her up, we were talking. The daughters goat just had to have a C section, mama survived but they lost the kids. This is her 4H goat. So I offered her this pretty little baby goat if she would let me have a kid back in a year or 2 when they breed her, and of course send me pics of how she is growing and how she and her new human did in showing. I don't think the daughter really believed what was happening until I picked her up and plopped her in her arms. After a couple minutes with the content little thing in her arms, she started to get excited and said she would pick out the cutest kid for me! I felt karma needed a little push.... What was I supposed to do? She was a kid that needed a goat....

Work has been crazy, but hopefully things are on the way to getting better.

We made our Easter cream puff recipe tonight.... a yearly tradition.

The twins might be heading off to college or new adventures soon, so we are feeling the possibilities of holidays maybe being a bit different and trying to get in a few last traditions with everyone here before life gets in the way. 

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I forgot to mention that since Stinkers doe kids are gone, I am having to milk her...What a dream! For a FF and never been milked, she only fusses a little bit then gets busy eating. Her udder is beautiful, nice larger teats like her mom, but better orifices, and she milks so easily!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Oh yeah, and we are expecting Ravi and Little Italy (Crepe Suzette) to pop anytime from next weekend on.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I'll bet the smile on that kids (the human variety) face was worth the price of that goat.  What a wonderful story and who cares if it wasn't a great "business" decision - it was the best decision of the heart!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I know that the kid needed the goat and knowing that she (the human) mattered enough to get one of my best babies will hopefully make her feel special. Everyone needs a little of that sometimes.

Yesterday, my little gosling and I puttered around and helped DH plant and water some tomato seedlings...and taste them of course....  just a few leaves. Besides, they didn't taste too good anyways! 

The big kids hunted for easter eggs....I was mean! I hid them out of site! Had to give clues for the last 7 or 8! I was threatening to do the hunger games type version of easter eggs hunting....the difficulty level increasing by whether you had to brave a setting chicken or goose!!!!...But we chickened out and just used the front yard instead. 

Jack went to his new home today. They wanted to buy a doe too ( like, well....the little one I just gave away!!! ) They are wanting more of the dairy type of nigerians and were hoping I would sell one of my does (sorry no adults for sale right now). I will have to decide if I want to sell Reeses black doe kid after Little Italy kids next week or so. I think they might want to buy her if I decide to let her go. 

Very sad day today. Despereaux (my gopher getter cat) had to be put to sleep. He had signs of a vestibular problem, and his labwork showed issues with his white cells. He turned up FIV positive.  He was a great little rescue cat and we were very sad to let him go. He had been sleeping alot lately and in weird places. Makes me even angrier about people dumping their mean cats out here to beat up and infect our little herd of rescue kitties. My kid that helped me tame him was there when we let him go. I hurt for my kid too.... "He lovzes me more" was our little game with this particular cat many years ago. One of us would start petting him and the other would come up and say, "but he lovzes me more" while trying to convince him to rub or head butt us more than the other person....I think Despereaux really lovzes him more, but don't tell him I admitted that! 

When I had gone outside calling and trying to find out which cat was crying, I was calling "here kitty kitty". I look over and Skye is standing up peering out the bedroom window meowing at me "I am right here!!!!" Silly spoiled ragdolls...... They can all tuck me in tonight while I dream of the hardest working cat on the farm......


----------



## Hens and Roos

So sorry about your buddy


----------



## babsbag

Sorry about your kitty, you gave him a good home when he needed it and he repaid you with catching gophers and loving you back; you did good.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks H&R and Babs,

I know we did our best for him, but seeing my 19 year old feel that pain and still insist on comforting his old friend in those last minutes, was even more heartbreaking than letting go of our sick little friend. I don't really have any words that help ease that pain for him. 

Today one of my nicest coworkers went through almost the same thing. She had worked so hard to tame a feral that lived out back and Carmen was finally letting her really pet her. She caught Carmen today to see what was wrong with her mouth. She tested positive for leukemia and had sores in her mouth. We all felt bad, but this was her favorite person, so we all knew that she really belonged to her. 

We had a storm today, thunder, lightning, hail, rain in torrents!!! I love this weather, but not having to rescue the animals from puddles. It is sunny out right now, but more clouds in the distance, we need more rain!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

4H fair is tomorrow. We are bringing the 2 market wethers and Hazelnuttzycakes to see how they stack up. Shaving them was not much fun, but they do look really nice all cleaned up!!!! Hazel is sleek and shiny even under her coat, and the boys are just nicely balanced. Truth be told, we are really raising them more like dairy goats, I am giving them alfalfa with their meat goat grain because I really, truly believe it is healthier. I know we might get docked for hay bellies, but we can cut the hay back(and trade most of it for alfalfa pellets) before the county fair. I can't in good conscience raise them with almost no hay. Even (or maybe especially since) they are destined for food, I want them to be healthy while they are here. It matters to me. 

We forgot to wash the chickens!  I guess we will see how bad they are looking tomorrow to see if we can still bring them. They were good a week ago....

I have someone that wants to come see the last little girl goat I have for sale right now....but I don't wanna sell her!!! I am liking her more and more. I hope Little Italy kids soon with some more girls! (Like more goats will really solve my problem right????  )


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I am sending out another order for lavender sebastopol goose eggs. I finally made back the money I spent on my new gander!!! 

And I almost have DH convinced that I need another incubator.... 

My fantail pigeons are sitting on eggs! I was thinking that I might have gotten 2 males, but there are finally eggs in there.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Sorry for your recent losses @ragdollcatlady!  
Congrats on the goose and pigeon eggs!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks Blessedwithgoats!

Here is a pic of my baby goose...




 

and a pic of the one rooster I kept out of my baby salmons this last year. He is darker than most of my others and I plan on using him in my mahogany project for now.


----------



## babsbag

When you run out of girl goats I could send you a few Alpines. I think you need some more upright ears


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww! Cute little goose! 
Nice colors on you rooster! I have one Americauna (sp?) rooster, 3 Americauna hens, 1 barred rock hen, and 1 bsl hen... the bsl I got last Spring, and the other 5 I got this spring!  I had a fav. rooster that would sit on my shoulder, but sadly, he didn't make it through the winter.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I have trouble with the Faverolles and the heat here. They are much better suited to cold weather as they have dense heavy feathering. 

Babs....are you trying to add to my addiction???? (blink, blink)   I am afraid I haven't even collected the last of 2 my long eared babies from you and you are trying to add another breed? LOL! It is probably a good thing we live so far apart..... goat addicts encouraging each other is a terrible thing!!!! 

Today was the first day of the 4H fair. Only DS showed poultry today and came away with a third in showmanship, and 2 first place ribbons for his bantam chocolate orpingtons! Our 4H poultry kids did really well in both showmanship and ribbons won by their birds. 

Our meat goats weighed in today. Hazelnutzzycakes went to see if DS wants to show her (if we can). She was RavioliAnnas baby from last year. She weighed in at a whopping 93 lbs!!!  She is only 9 months old and considering we have NOT been graining her and she had a major setback with the dog attack that drastically slowed her down, I think she is doing pretty awesome!!! DS's other goat looks pretty nice shaved up too. Buddy weighed in at 72lbs and DDs goat, AJ, weighed in at 83 lb. not too shabby! For the county fair, they have to be a minimum of 60 lb to sell at all. Maximum payweight is 105 lbs. We are good on weights. Our friend in the project that bought her goats a little younger, is worried that they might not make weight. If they can get 20 lbs in 8 weeks they will be OK. I think they can do it. 

The meat goats show tomorrow. DS is doing small animal round robin. DD volunteered to judge the small animal round robin! The poultry superintendent vouched for DD knowing more than enough to be a good judge, citing all the first place showmanship and round robin contests she has won. 

Yesterday I came home to both the market wethers in the front yard! They had jumped the 6 foot fence again!I hope they stay put tonight at the fairgrounds!!!!! I do not like the new rule that the animals have to stay overnight, which is why we did not take the dairy goats.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats on the awesome job at the 4H fair! Would love to see a pic of the chocolate orpingtons if you wanted to share one!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Congrats! Adorable gosling  and lovely rooster


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks BWG and CBL.

This morning we had the market goat show. I actually ended up missing most of it as I had to run home and get Beaux Jangles so my DD could fill in for the senior dog showmanship spot (the first place person  was sick)in small animal round robin. My kids have never shown a sheep or market goat so they were both totally new at this. DS won 1st and DD was 2nd in showmanship. Their market goats were in 2 different groups, Hazel was 2nd (overconditioned and needs firmer muscling=excersize) and AJ was 1st. Buddy was 3rd in his class. 

DD won 1st in senior small animal round robin, DS2 won 2nd in senior small animal round robin, and DS3 won 4th in senior large animal round robin....after a huge (1300lb) steer kept stepping on his foot and heel of his shoe! He has never handled or been near cows at all so that was a very new experience today. I said I would give him a ride to town tomorrow so he doesn't have to walk with the smushed up foot and all!

Long day but good. Tired animals and tired kids. 

Little had to come up to the kidding pen. She was very sad, but she is ready at any time. Katastrophe was originally bred at the same time, but didn't take, so Ravi is the only other goat due at the same time and Ravi doesn't do the kidding pen! So poor Little is alone. If she stays upset I might try and see if Katastrophe wants to keep her company.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Oh yeah, since DD was in the small animal round robin I had to judge the poultry part of the show. The person in charge seemed concerned if I could be impartial about my own kids being in it.... I would gladly let someone else do it, but she didn't know anyone else that knew poultry. I think I can be fair. If anything I would expect my kids to be much better, all of them having won several poultry showmanship contests after being in poultry for 7 or 8 years.....But I judge pretty leniently for round robin anyway....the kids are showing animals they may never have handled before. The kids that know their stuff awesome! The kids that clearly tried really hard to learn it awesome! The only kid that didn't seem to know anything and didn't seem to have asked anyone to show her...lowest score.....but they should all be commended anyways for showing well enough to get to round robin and being brave enough to try it. Some of my own kids were super nervous about asking other kids for advise when they needed to learn about the different species. We have been poultry kids forever. Dog and rabbits too. Dairy goats as of the last few years....no pigs, sheep or cows. I couldn't judge this at the county level, because I like being fairly easy on the kids... and in exchange, I get to learn about some body parts that apparently have moved or are new.....


----------



## babsbag

I remember my friend's son going up to a lady at the county fair and asking her if she would show him how to show a cow. He did really well and was a quick learner. It sounds like your kids did well, congratulations, you should be proud.

It probably good we don't live closer, but right now that would be handy so we could swap goats.   And yes, goat addicts do tend to enable each other.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Little brought her own company to the kidding pen....2 doelings and a buckling!  I am shocked! I was hoping she would have 2. It looks like we have a chocolate and white girl, blue eyes, black and white girl, blue eyes, chocolate buckskin with extensive white boy, not sure on eye color yet. 

That makes 14 kids for the year, 7 boys and 7 girls. 

Little had started pushing but her vaginal opening wasn't dilating enough. It was only maybe an inch or so open, but the bubble was bulging and pushing really hard from the inside. I stretched as much as I could and we had a tongue and face presenting but no feet, she had a tiny bit of room above the kid, but none below, so I grabbed her head and pulled, trying to guide upwards. Bobble headed kid came out fine and the next 2 were out within minutes, delivered head and feet like normal. These kids were up and at it really fast. One was even climbing on me at only 20 minutes old to suck on my face!!! (she might be a keeper!) These are Jack kids and since I sold him, I will most likely keep one girl. 

Reeses girls are incredible, they both had triplets their first time! And with Reese having quints this year, I am definitely loving this production!

Little has a tiny udder, nice but tiny. Have to see how it fills in in the next week. She is one of my smaller does. Closer to Janes size.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congrats on the babies


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks OFA.

Kids are cute and doing OK. I am a little bit worried though. I checked her teats right after kidding and squirted a little colostrum onto the ground to be sure they were clear. All was fine. But the kids seemed to try and nurse a lot and didn't seem content. I defrosted some frozen colostrum and got the 2 girls to take some, the little boy wouldn't really, but since he was more persistent on mom, I finally went to bed around 3. I got up around 6:30, and fed all the big goats and milked Stinker. I defrosted more colostrum and mixed it with the fresh milk to be sure some enzymes and live cultures were there. The girls have been taking the bottle great all day, little guy not so much but we are working on it. Little never finished passing the placenta completely. At noon, I finally cut off the majority. If she hasn't passed it by tomorrow morning, we will head out to the vet. I gave her BoSe since the vet had mentioned low selenium can cause it (when Georgia retained last year).  I crushed up some tums too and made sure she has her minerals. Normally after kidding my does burn through the oats, molasses, warm water. If they don't finish it, I just leave it and by morning it is gone. It doesn't look like she touched it. She ate some pellets, drank water and had a few nibbles of hay last night so I know she had some, I hope I am just worrying too much and that she is just tired. 

I took a deposit on Reeses black kid. I was just a few minutes from pulling the add, but someone contacted me and came out to see her.....

So I guess I'll just have to keep a Little kid instead. How about the black and white one? It looks like someone drew on her face with a sharpie. DD said she has graffiti on her face!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww!! Congrats @ragdollcatlady both on the awesome job your children did at the fair, and on the new triplet kids!! Hope Little is doing well! Please keep us updated!!


----------



## babsbag

I love those ND colors, so fun. This year the color scheme was chamoisee and broken chamoisee at my place. Other than the La Manchas and the 1/2 boer kids all the kids born (31 of them so far) are either chamoisee or broken chamoisee, I can't even tell them apart...good things they are dam raised and the moms know whose kids they are. There might be one or two that have a little black highlighting here and there, but pretty boring colors out in the barn. Last year it was black and white, but I got a new chamoisee buck and I guess that gene is very dominant.

Hope that Little is ok.


----------



## promiseacres

Congratulations,  so cute! Love hearing 4H stories 1 more year and my ds can be in mini 4H


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks Babs and Promise, 

Little is fine. I think I knew she would be, just maybe more worried since she was my tiny baby from last year. I carried her around everywhere, and I do mean everywhere, forever! The vet couldn't see us until 3 so I gave her some Oxytet this morning before work. By the time I had stopped back at noon, she had either passed the rest of the placenta or the part hanging out had broken off. We still drove her to the vet an hour away to get checked out. We will continue the antibiotics for a week as long as everything else is good. I also ordered a refill on BoSe as I am almost out and Ravi is due this week.

I called in to tell work that I was back in town and willing to come back in, but with only half hour left, did they want me to come back? My coworker joking said yes "Dr wants you to come mop the floor"! I walked in and they were like, uh, why did you come back in at the end of the day? I said, well K told me to come in and mop.......We brought the baby goats in to visit and show off for a few minutes. This same coworker is the one that mentioned one day how I always talked about these baby animals, but she never saw pictures.... I don't use my phone for everything and I guess my website is too far to go to see pics, so we brought the babies to her!

Then we had a 4H meeting and came home to feed. I heard baby goats out back, voices that I did not recognize, I stopped feeding and ran out to the big girls pen. I could just make out 2 little babies by Ravi! I ran back, yelled for kids to come and bring towels, and I grabbed the flashlight. I was glad I did because I would have missed #3 a few feet away from Ravi and the other 2 kids. We have 2 girls and a boy. They are red with a few spots on 2 of them. The little boys ankles/pasterns are weak! One little girls back legs seem to turn to the side. I am hoping its all just from being squished alot and that they will straighten out. I did give BoSe as I want to be sure they aren't showing deficiency symptoms. Ravi passed her placenta so we are good on that.

We quickly scrambled some goats around. I fed Littles kids and put her and her kids in the largest crate. Ravi and her kids are in the kidding pen for the minute, but she doesn't "Do" the kidding pen so they will be back out in the morning, but I will move the 4 week olds out with their mums to the big girl pen for now and let Ravi and her brood have the mom-n-me pen. 

The bigger baby boys are all a little bit hoarse. We are weaning cold turkey and they are just not that into it. They decided they don't wanna be big boys anymore and just their mommies!!! So they have been crying all day yesterday and apparently today too. 

I think that about sums up today. I am tired!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Wow! Sounds like a long day for you! Glad Little is okay! 
Congrats on the new kids!!  Hope that everything goes well with them!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats! Glad you found the third kid.


----------



## babsbag

Hoping those legs all straighten out. I had trip. LaManchas here and one of the kids took about 2 weeks to straighten out his pasterns and run and stand correctly. Now at 4 weeks you would never know they were a problem. I did give the BoSe and also some vitamin D.

Glad she delivered them all with no help, that is always the best way to do it.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks everyone!

It has been an incredibly long week. Did I mention the market wethers breaking loose a couple boards in the fence? And they jumped on top of a couple chicken cages, while we were trying to repair their corner of the fence. 

The boer trips are doing good. I worried for a minute cause they don't seem to have full bellies, they look sunken in on the sides and really long. And slow. They have taken 2 days to really move around much. Mostly sleeping. I can't seem to get any more colostrum from Ravi, but I think they are just keeping her empty. Her udder is large and she nursed her last kid fine for several months. She stands incredibly patiently for them to try and nurse most of the time. When I offer a bottle they refuse. So if they aren't crying and won't take a bottle and I am seeing an occasional poop or pee, I guess they are getting enough. One of the kids was kickin my boot tonight. Just checkin it out.

I think I am just really used to nigerian kids being up and bouncy right away. This is only our second time having boer kids born here. Hazel was our first. 

Sorry but the new camera isn't very cooperative and I am a little slow on the learning side of electronics, so I am not able to post pics yet.


----------



## goats&moregoats

Just caught up on the reading. Congrats on all the new babies! Sorry for your losses. Glad moms are doing well. Great job at the shows all the way around. Keep up the good work.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks!

Ravi had to be moved out already! not surprised. I came home from work for lunch and had to put her and her kids out cause as soon as I opened the garage, she started shoving the cage out the door! I knew I couldn't keep her in very long, so at least her kids are doing good so I am not worried about them anymore. The girls legs look about normal (for wobbly, long legged babies)and the little boys front legs are almost normal, and back aren't quite as extreme as when he was born. If they don't turn out almost normal, I will likely end up wethering him and giving him to the neighbor.... She wants him already, but if I can sell him for a good amount (if he turns out good quality) then I will. I am supposed to be raising them for food. We should have our first goat meat this year, so we will see if we like it.  

Littles babies are insanely adorable! I want to keep them all!!!  I so want to share pics and it is killing me that the camera isn't working! I sold a pair of Faverolles and when the family was here, DD brought the baby goats out to share. Of course they want to buy the one that I had decided I wanted at 30 seconds after she was born... If they had asked for the other one I might have caved. And the little boy, he has eye makeup that looks like a toddler applied it, blue eyes, and the most feminine/baby face ever!   He is a real "baby", took the longest to figure out the bottle and doesn't eat much. These are Jack kids so I would like to see how they turn out. And Little is just beautiful, a smaller version of her mom. In fact, my oh so observant son said to me that he was wondering why Reese seemed so bipolar....sometimes she didn't want to be touched and sometimes she was soooo cuddly.... .... He remembers me carrying Little around everywhere when she was a tiny little baby, but never gave a thought to how she grew up!!! He finally figured it out when I asked for help with Little Italy (in the garage pen) and he was like, wait, but Reesa is in the garage pen! and I was like, no, that is Little. Reesa and her kids are already moved out the big girls pen. OOOOHHHHHH!!! At least he had noticed that Reesa had been in there. 

We had a new baby goose hatch!!!  Another lavender sebastopol! Elliot hatched her for me. I tried to put her with the other baby, but that one is huge and stepped on her a couple times, so we will have to grow a bit first. 

Oh and Lucas came back!   My goose that flew away over a year ago was at the neighbors the other night. He hasn't found our goose flock yet because they are separated in the front yards, but I will take them off their nests and move them out back for him tomorrow. I was going to leave them there for awhile, but I don't want him to leave before we can catch and clip his wings. I did seriously debate just letting him migrate on his own, especially since he came back....it would be awesome for him to just be a "normal" goose ( I love nature being herself), but here's the thing.... They were given to me as youngsters and raised here. He is not afraid of dogs and was trying to get into the neighbors yard with the killer dogs. I would be afraid he would make a mistake out in the rest of the world and get mauled or even make a mistake on his way home again and be hurt or killed. Even with a wild and free spirit, I would be devastated if anything happened to him. He is too domesticated.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats on the geese- hatching and returning!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks H&R!

My DS is on a trip with some friends so DD and I had to unload the hay by ourselves. Not really as much fun as you might think it would be.... 

And we have to start exercising the market goats. They told us they were fat. The fattest one is Hazel, who, ironically enough, isn't getting any grain. She gets weeds and alfalfa. We actually forgot to let her out to run around with the wethers, but we had the boys racing around the back yard for about 10 minutes tonight. I think they will actually enjoy it once they realize it is just "playing".....not really us just chasing them . I figure we can exercise them first, once the sun goes down, and then feed so they will want to go back into the pen. 

I let Little out with her babies to play in the yard. I must not let kids out this soon....they seem sooooo small!!!! I guess they are only a week old, but still. 

Ravis babies are starting to hop and bop...really cute! Their long legs seem to have a mind of their own and they tend to slip and slide around, but they don't seem to care.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

The other evening, I had Little and her kids out to play for a few minutes. Her little boy went charging at full speed, straight into a very obvious board. Knocked himself silly and was standing there rolling his poor tiny little head in circles for a few minutes. I swear I saw stars swirling over his head and heard tweety birds right around the same time!  I probably shouldn't have laughed but I did anyways...not a whole lot I could do to help. I love him and totally want to keep him, but I should let him go..... He reminds me of the Goblin King from Labyrinth....David Bowies character, with the eye make up and the white hair...But soooo much cuter of course!

And I can't seem to find a new memory card for the camera . They are telling me that it is too outdated and they all use a different type of card now. But I can't afford a new camera so I guess I just keep looking. But that means no new pics. 

I had one baby duck hatch, but she had issues. I feel terrible as I had forgotten about her  (still developing in the egg) and I had added a bunch of new eggs to the incubator. She hadn't hatched and I couldn't tell if she was still alive or not as when I candled and tapped on the shell, she didn't respond. Sometimes they don't, so I just left the egg in the bator figuring a few more days won't hurt if the egg has gone bad and she might hatch if she is still good. Well, I forgot to add more water and the humidity dropped, but since I was incubating mostly chicken eggs, I was still in the range for them. So I hear peeping from the bator when I got home and knew right away something was amiss. She had made a hole, but before she could get out, the membrane had dried to her face and she was stuck. I busted her out immediately. Her neck was bent and stiff (from trying too long to hatch and not being able to stretch), one eye was fine but the other one looked either damaged or dirty, and her beak was pretty tweaked.  I made a special protected spot under the heat lamp, where the other chicks and gosling could see her, but not reach her. Wire basket over the top of her. Good news.....She is able to walk, mostly looks normal, with some neosporin ointment, her eye looks new and her beak is only a tiny bit twisted now. She gets around fine, eats, drinks, and sleeps with the baby flock. She is very cute and most likely a lavender color too. She might turn into a pet! 

The other day, DH was gardening. I asked him to take Izma (the fat gosling) with him if he was going to water and just bring her in the house to me if she started to get too hot. About 20 minutes later he brings her to me in the kitchen. I let her just chill with me and the dogs while I prepared dinner. She followed me everywhere, to the sink, back to the table, to the pantry, to the fridge, stopped to drink the dogs water, back to the table, under my chair. ....And I got to thinking...most men might have to ask a second time if they thought they heard their wife ask them to babysit a goose and then bring her to the kitchen when he was done, but this one just said OK.... He said he took her out for a walk on a different day too. Nice! Especially since the animals really aren't his thing.


----------



## babsbag

Babysitting a goose.  I don't think mine would do that.  That is so cool that your goose came home, I guess they are like homing pigeons.   And glad you baby duck is doing good, I had to unshrinkwrap a chick last night. It got a wash and blow dry before sticking it back in the incubator and this morning it is as good as new. I am having a heck of time with the humidity lately which is weird because I usually don't bother it much and it just works...


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I have had more issues with my bator this year too. I usually just "set and forget it too"....not really, I do add water and check it every day, but don't usually have to fiddle too much. But Goose eggs are much harder for me to get to hatch for always. I can hatch most any other kind of egg though. I almost have DH convinced that I need another bator...all because I really do make enough from selling my sebaastopol eggs to pay for the geese feed. But hatching goose eggs ties up my incubator during the most important part of chicken hatching season! And I can't NOT hatch goose eggs as I need to make sure I have good fertility before selling.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

We had rain last night/this morning!!!! No idea where that came from!!! Rain is good rain is nice, by the pound or by the slice......oh wait a minute.... that is cheese I think......

I picked up our meat pen chicks from the feed store this morning. The kids will take 2 each to the fair to sell and the rest will be for our own consumption. I asked for 30 and the feed store guy was like "seriously?" I usually get 20. What can I say??? I was hungry and chicken sounded good..... well I do have to wait several months to eat it, but I was still sleepy! Who gets up at 6 something on a saturday morning to buy chickens anyways????

I got a message back that the family wanting to buy 2 of Littles kids are definitely sure and they will pick them up this week....Kinda sad about the little boy going, but they are going to be well loved and he gets to go with his sister. That is always nice.

I wethered Stinker and Reesas little boys this week and offered them for sale. They were getting "fresh" with the sisters so it was time.

Reesas little black girl will go home the first week of may...sad about that too. She is a licker. Licks my hands, by arms, my back when I am milking and my shirt exposes a tiny bit too much.... She is a totally in your face, love me more kinda kid. I knew I should have pulled that add!!! I am keeping her sister...who by the way has a really weird colored coat. She is a light chocolate roan. Well the coat coming in under her baby coat looks very white! I can't wait to see it!  She has a really feminine face. I need to find a picture card!!! 

We moved the lavender geese to the back but have them separated still. One of the girls is wanting to set so I gave her a few eggs and I am adding a few to the incubator. 

We had one baby hatch out from under my broody in the white salmon pen, but after the first one hatched she left the nest with him!!!  So we grabbed the rest and threw them in the bator. 

We had a couple mixed breed and a couple pure silkie chicks hatch in the bator and under the chicken in the nest boxes over the last few days. 

We had a 4H poultry meeting last night practicing showmanship and signing papers for the fair. Well my son decides that instead of bringing in his bantam orpington to do showmanship, he wants to bring in Pennywise the giant male muscovy duck. But he doesn't know the parts of a duck and when he trieds to show the vent....Penny launches the biggest, grossest poop all over the coffee table, me the floor and my papers!!!    

Of course ALL the kids and their parents laughed till they were blue in the face and couldn't breath. It was hilarious...but YUCK!!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Wow @ragdollcatlady! You've had quite the busy week! 
That's great that some of your goats' kids are going to new homes, but also sad for you!  I can only imagine at this point how hard it must be!   
Congrats on the new hatchings, and best wishes with your future ones!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks BWG, but don't be sad for me....I already have pity parties for myself!!! LOL! No really...I am keeping several babies (I make all the rules and the rules say if I love it enough it has to stay ) and the goats earn their keep (well kinda) by giving me babies to sell. I spend way too much on them and earning back a few dollars in kid sales is a tiny bit of help to my overall hobby/addiction/pleasure/whatever you wanna call it. I definitely would love to have the means to keep every kid that I truly think has potential, long enough to really know, but alas, I am human with pitifully inadequate excess in the money department.  I weigh out how much I prefer one kid to another, one set of genes (and the potential) over another, and even if I would be willing to trade a dam for the right to keep her kid (haven't felt that way yet). Once I answer those hard questions, I decide if I want to be sad for a minute (my feelings do count in this whole process), I decide how much I believe a kid would be worth to me if I were wanting to buy it (within what I feel is a fair market value). Then I price accordingly and if I can sell siblings together (even if I take a loss on the price of one kid) I do. I have to sleep with the decisions I make and I also don't want to make such a good deal for someone else that I would feel cheated. Whether it was tomorrow or a year down the road if I should see them offer the same kids for sale.

Has been a busy week though. Late nights too. I have a meatloaf in the oven right now...My kids love "meat cake" as they call it, so they won't mind eating this late. I think they call it meat cake cause I always make cakes round and I make the meatloaf in my giant cast iron skillet so it comes out round too. Weird really, since I think as a kid our cakes were always the rectangle or the sitting bear. I do make the sitting bear cake too, but meatloaf would definitely not work in that mold!!


----------



## babsbag

We had some rain last night too, about 1/4"...too little too late. Not sure what us CA residents will do if we have another year like this one. Last summer was the hottest one I remember in a long time so warm dry winters and very HOT long summers are not pretty when you live in an Ag. state. It was so hot here in Redding that I couldn't even get tomatoes to grow; they didn't set any fruit until fall, it was really HOT HOT HOT up here.

I know what you mean about the goats and deciding who stays. I have 17 does in milk right now, another 4 that are yearlings and not bred (one might be) and about 20 doelings and I don't need that many, even for a dairy. Time to make some tought decisions.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

ragdollcatlady said:


> Thanks BWG, but don't be sad for me....I already have pity parties for myself!!! LOL! No really...I am keeping several babies (I make all the rules and the rules say if I love it enough it has to stay ) and the goats earn their keep (well kinda) by giving me babies to sell. I spend way too much on them and earning back a few dollars in kid sales is a tiny bit of help to my overall hobby/addiction/pleasure/whatever you wanna call it. I definitely would love to have the means to keep every kid that I truly think has potential, long enough to really know, but alas, I am human with pitifully inadequate excess in the money department.  I weigh out how much I prefer one kid to another, one set of genes (and the potential) over another, and even if I would be willing to trade a dam for the right to keep her kid (haven't felt that way yet). Once I answer those hard questions, I decide if I want to be sad for a minute (my feelings do count in this whole process), I decide how much I believe a kid would be worth to me if I were wanting to buy it (within what I feel is a fair market value). Then I price accordingly and if I can sell siblings together (even if I take a loss on the price of one kid) I do. I have to sleep with the decisions I make and I also don't want to make such a good deal for someone else that I would feel cheated. Whether it was tomorrow or a year down the road if I should see them offer the same kids for sale.
> 
> Has been a busy week though. Late nights too. I have a meatloaf in the oven right now...My kids love "meat cake" as they call it, so they won't mind eating this late. I think they call it meat cake cause I always make cakes round and I make the meatloaf in my giant cast iron skillet so it comes out round too. Weird really, since I think as a kid our cakes were always the rectangle or the sitting bear. I do make the sitting bear cake too, but meatloaf would definitely not work in that mold!!


Those are some good things for me to think about as well, once I start having more goats! (Thanks for sharing your thought process!) Which ones stay and which ones go? I know I won't be able to keep them all. :} Right now I have 3, two does and a buck, but both my girls are pregnant, and I might be adding another doe this week...  It probably won't be too long before I come to the point where you and babsbag are, about having to decide which ones to keep. 
"Meat cake"... that's cute!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I am glad I am not looking for any of your dairy style goats Babs....... I am already hooked on these  boers of yours. 

Of course tonight Ravi would have had me cussing up a storm....If I were a cussing sort! I want to give her grain, but the boers all busted the gate to the mom-n-me kid pen. So unless I let her out of the pasture, I don't have a way to supplement just her. But since I have been doing that, she has been a horrible brat about shoving her way out of the gate when I try and bring my milking girls out to milk. She refuses to wait her turn. So tonight, she and I had a couple yelling/wrestling/shove the dang goat back over the speedbump while trying not to hit my head or squish any other goats, or let anyone else out of the pen, matches. Everyone else will more or less cooperate. But not her. And to top it off, I am worried that her 2 smaller kids aren't growing as well. They are eating. She feeds them frequently. But the smaller 2 just look sunken in. They play, hop, run and they sleep together and don't cry excessively. But there are three so only 2 can eat at a time. And like I said, she and I are having issues about how to supplement her. So I grabbed the little boy and shoved the bottle in his mouth. He only fussed for a second and took all I had with me. I bought some cows milk, cream and yogurt and mixed up some "faux milk" for the 2 boers and to start transitioning the little nigerians that will be going home this week.

And to think that just last year I thought I was crazy for freezing 2 whole shelves full of excess milk! I am down to just a 6 or so packs of colostrum and a few more packs of milk. I had the original thought that I would use frozen milk for making more cheese. Glad I didn't.


----------



## babsbag

I have a bottle baby Lamancha right now as her mom decided she needed to die   It is amazing how much milk they can go through.

I really understand the wait at the gate and wait your turn thing. I have goats that get milked and then want milked again and again just to get more grain. When I get the dairy done I am so excited that there is an "in" door and an "out" door. I get so tired of fighting the mob.

Maybe you need a new kitten? I have a 4 week old bottle baby that I smuggle in with the goats. 

I am getting really anxious to get Flash, even though I will miss Rocky; he is an absolute sweetie and I know you will love him. It will be fun to breed some minis next year, not very many mini Alpines around here so hoping they are in demand. Just hope my big Alpine buck doesn't mind the new kid. I have a LM buck I am keeping to so Flash will have someone his own age which will be nice. My bucks have always played well together so hoping that is the case. If the minis sell well I may sell my Alpine buck and just keep Flash; unless I need replacements, then it is a little tough as I don't want to milk minis. I just don't want so many bucks.


----------



## jodief100

WOW!!   How exciting, all the hatching and babies and kids getting ready for the fair.  Good luck to all your kids at the Fair!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks Jodie!

Babs,
Sorry but no, on the kitten....I love cats, but now that the 'stuck in the AC vent' cat looks like it is going to stick around, I am going to have to find a way to fix, vaccinate, etc..... and I am once again somewhere around 12 cats, despite saying goodbye to Despereaux recently.

Just last night while I was milking, Jasmine was playing with a mouse she caught. It was dark out already but with the darn lights from next door, I can still see plenty. So her mouse got away and ran over the top of my foot (sandals on so I felt it!!!) TWICE!!!!  I screamed like a little girl!!!! 

Reesa and Stinkers wethers went home today. They got to go to the same one so that is awesome!

Tomorrow Littles 2 kids are supposed to go home and this weekend Reesas black doe is supposed to go to her new home too. 

Ravis Buck already comes straight to me to get a bottle whether I have one or not! And I got Bullseye (I know I am in trouble cause I named her ) to take a few ounces for me. The fat girl doesn't want any, but since she is a tank that is clearly full, I won't argue!

Had my hearing checked today and everything looks good. I actually started this journal when I had an ear infection and my eardrum ruptured. My world was very quiet...... one ear I struggle more than the other and it isn't as sharp but I have a normal range for both ears so I am happy about that.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Oh yuck, mouse-es!!!  Especially if they touch you.... yuck!!! 
Aww!  Sad, but happy at the same time that the kids are going to new homes! 
Glad your hearing is better!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Memory card came!!!

Lavender Sebastopol geese trio






Little Italy, enjoying some time out to graze on dried up weeds (our farm specialty!)



 
Littles baby girl



 
Reesas baby girl



 

Ravis beefy little boy.....always hungry!!



 
Same kid making kissy faces! Anyone want a smooch?



 
Bellini practicing her meditation



 
The sisters....


----------



## babsbag

Nice pictures, and I LOVE those geese.     glad you got the card so you could share with us.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Thanks for the pictures Ragdollcatlady! 
I too love the geese!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Great pictures


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Happy Mothers day to ALL the moms out there! The hardest job, takes the strongest people! I am so blessed to have a mother and grandmothers that are the strongest women I know.  Thank you moms and grandmas, step moms and aunts too, for all the love and support! 

I had a crazy loooong Saturday (left home at 8am sat and got back at 3am sun, then still had to milk before heading to bed!), driving north to visit grandmas (and pick up yet more goats!!!) My wonderfully enabling grandmas both said that since it is a tradition (the last 2 years we have done it), they were both expecting me to come buy some goats and visit! I couldn't disappoint those that love me the most right?!? My DS went with for the company and of course helped with the goats. We took Flash to babsbag and she brought us 3 new boers loaded with spots!  Thanks babs!!! So now Andy has a new buddy! yeah! 

DS said that getting goats for mothers day is perfect...I get exactly what I want and all they have to do is buy a ribbon and tie a bow! The kids and husband did make me breakfast. They made me biscuit, sausage and egg sandwiches, hash browns, fruit, orange juice and coffee. Being queen for the day is nice! I took some goat pics, then took a long nap right after breakfast!

Rocky



 

 

and Bellinis sister



 



Bailey



 

 

I ended up milking Bailey since she was so full. Her kids had just weaned so I put the milk to good use...for my little pigs (the boer babies), Beefaroni and Bullseye! She wasn't thrilled with milking and I was not that competent at milking her. I never ever milked a large goat before  and she has different boer teats. Milk squirted all over and she kicked some. But I think she should come around OK. I am sure I am much more gentle than baby goats.

The neighbor goats think Rocky is pretty good looking! They have been sticking their heads through the fence all day to check him out!


----------



## babsbag

I bet Bailey was like "hey, what's up with this, I'm not a dairy goat"   I have heard that Boer's have some great milk so maybe you should taste some and see. I am keeping a 1/2 Boer doeling this year just to see how the milk tastes.

I am glad you are happy with the spots, I feel much better now about our deal now that I threw in Baily to the trade. I think she will do well with your herd. I was thinking on the way home some more about why Bellini and her sister are so small and maybe the genetics just didn't go well when I line bred them. I do it all the time for a one generation and never think about it but maybe this time it backfired.  IDK.

Flash is settling in well. I have him with my little orphan LaMancha girl and they seem to get along ok, but he thinks he is a big boy and that she is a big girl, she spends a lot of time under the hay feeder. I want him close and easy to catch so I can love on him before turning him loose with the big buck.

Glad you made it home safe will all those goats.


----------



## babsbag

Oh, and you need to fatten Bailey up.  She really lost some weight while she was away from my herd. Maybe do a fecal on her; not sure when she was wormed last and she may have been on some irrigated pasture too.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I milked Bailey again 2 times today. This evening she was standing at the gate just a few minutes before her turn. She had walked away by the time I went to get her, but she seems to know her name and was really, mostly cooperative. Assuming she has probably never been milked before, I was downright impressed with our success. Her udder is really chapped right now, so a lot of flakes are getting in the milk...  But for the babies it doesn't make a difference. I however, will be waiting until that is all cleared up before taste testing. I love her already. She seems pretty patient with people and lets us pet her. Tonight she was on the stand after milking, licking up the grain dust, and my son went running up the property away from us. She wanted to follow him! It is really cool to be able to walk her without having to bend over..... I can't wait to see her all filled out!

Bellinis sister is adorable and tries to keep right next to Bailey, but sometimes Bailey wants to eat at her own little pile of hay and doesn't want sister around. I am hoping to get sister used to coming out to the milk stand so I can feed her extra, but not sure how she will do. She gets scared easily. She seems timid but she is at the very bottom of the herd and everyone, Hazel in particular, seems to give her a hard time. In the pic I posted above, I think it looks like she is smiling


----------



## babsbag

Sister is certainly a little piggy so she will eat whatever you give her. Bailey was my first spotted goat born here so she was always a little spoiled and much fatter than she is now; she will follow you anywhere for food and she was always a nice solid doe with a shiny slick coat. I think she will do well under your care. Glad that she is helping out with the milk supply. Can hardly wait to see her kids next year.

I was warned to watch that Sister doesn't get her horns stuck, she has a funky horn set and they thought it could easily break if she got caught. IDK; but it does grow close to her head.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So we haven't settled on a name for sister, but we are trying out a few. Martini was one option since it rhymes with Bellini. We have been dragging her to the milk stand last so she can eat her fill after the milking girls are done. Tonight she was waiting for a few minutes at the gate, but ran when it was actually her turn. We actually had rain too  so all the girls were a bit sorry about having to milk in the rain. The boers don't seem nearly as bothered by the rain overall, compared to the dairy girls. They do seek cover in the pouring rain, but less than that and they still come out to eat and wait at the gates. As for her horns, I would worry about them breaking as they seem thin and not very sturdy, but they are so close to her head, I am not too worried about them getting caught yet. 

Bailey keeps trying to cut in line to get to the milk stand. She also runs along with DS when he is helping me round up the girls that are supposed to be next in line. She is so big, she usually overshoots the stand and falls off the other side. She did manage to get up normally a couple times, but of course that was when she escaped and there were still a few goats left before her.

I finally named Reeses kid "Rosie". I am going with Briar Rose for her registered name. Little Italys kid is going to be Black Pearl since she is a Captain Jack Sparrow kid. And Spellys kid is my Calico Pony. I ended up keeping Jacks moonspotted kid and decided on Backyard Swagger for him..... it totally fits! 

One baby goose is getting all her feathers in. She is a really pretty lavender color!  And she is sooo snuggly! 

We have our last 4h poultry meeting tomorrow. And the county fair is next month. We didn't sign up to bring very many animals since I am not sure if I will be able to get time off. Little and Jane are going. The market wethers Buddy and AJ, and Hazel, and hopefully the meat chicks will make weight. Then a handful of chickens, and a few pigeons. 

My truck is having issues with the gauge again.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Sounds like a busy time over at your place!  The gosling sounds cute!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Been busy lately. I really should cut down to milking just once a day....but I don't wanna! I really enjoy milking. But it means that we eat dinner around 10 and I don't get much sleep. I go to bed around 11:30 and I'm up most days by 5:30...  It also means I don't really get much done on saturdays and sundays...I take naps or I am really unproductive! 

I advertised the triplets from Ravi. I don't really want to sell Bullseye. But I should. At this point I have 2 spotted boer bucks, 2 paint boer does and 3 spotted boer does. I plan on breeding the 3 big girls this fall. 

So I did taste test with Baileys boer milk....and... it tastes like the plain version of nigerian milk. Like someone forgot to add the sugar! I have been drinking nigerian milk for so long that I forgot it does taste sweeter than "regular" milk. I didn't drink much, just a taste cause it was warm and I don't like warm milk  . 

The Black Pearl is soo working on becoming my favorite goat. She is the biggest, did I say biggest??? pain when I try and milk, but she is so adorable, I can barely get irritated with her. She chews on my clothes, and hair, climbs in my lap, sticks her face in my milk, tries to eat the grain the milking girls are working on and makes them mad in the process, dances on the stand, paws at my hands and backs into my lap to snuggle, only to fall off half the time. She is barely big enough to jump on the stand. She used to put her front hooves on the stand and "walk" her way over to me, with her front feet on the stand the whole time. I should have gotten that on video! I would love to certify her to go visiting at the childrens hospital or nursing homes, but I tried to find out a couple years ago how to go about that, and I hit dead ends.

I added some of the new pics of the goats to my website, but I haven't added all the info yet. I am not enjoying transferring copies of pics to the computer directly from the camera since I runs down the batteries. I broke the port to use the memory card directly in the computer so it is my fault...but it still stinks!

My truck came back from the car doctors....a hose was leaking so hopefully that problem is done, but I need the rotors fixed on my front brakes!   I gotta be able to stop!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

We had a really busy day at work... 2 brachycephalic dogs that had to vomit on us after surgical procedures, one of those gave us a serious run for our money by deciding to stop breathing on us for a second (the Dr. got him breathing again so all is well that ends well) but then we had one bulldog come in that was already crashing.... got her some oxygen, breathing, IVs and then once she was feeling a tad bit better, tried to get some x rays and  she went all cujo on us and passed out at one point. She was as fine as we could get her by the end of the day and went home with her peeps, but Oh my goodness!!!! What a day! 

Pearl has been helping me milk Bailey. Bailey doesn't seem to care as long as she is chowing down, Pearl and I can have as much milk as we can scavenge. But once Bailey is done licking the corn dust out of the bottom of the bowl, she is done. 

We had another leak in one of the pipes outside so our electric bill has been climbing. DH tried to fix it for me tonight so I am crossing my fingers. We couldn't afford to waste the water if we wanted to, and I can't afford to pay higher electric bills to pump the water that I can't waste either!


----------



## babsbag

I really understand the water thing. People think we have it made since we are on a well...I see $$$$ every time I hear it come on. Fortunately the well is near the house so I hear it come on; I call it my leak detector.

Glad that Bailey is helping out with the feedings; I am really happy that I was able to give her to you. I can't wait to see her kids someday from Rocky (I hope).

Flash is doing well, but he isn't sure about all these pushy does but I bet that will change this fall.  I just need to keep him away from my LaMancha doelings as they get older, I don't want any mini Manachas, Alpines yes, but the LM does I want to breed with a standard buck and keep any LM does they have for my dairy. Hope he remembers that.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I am glad Flash is doing well....hope he comes around to be a bit friendlier. He was shyer than most of the kids but would still creep up to check me out if I sat still long enough. He should lengthen out and stretch into a really handsome boy. His siblings are already stretching out and I can't wait to see how they end up. Jack had a little bit of arrogance about him...just enough to come off as very confident! It shows in the way they carry themselves. 

Rocky already adds his beautiful voice to the yelling squad when it is time to eat! Andy has had a bad influence on him already. I try and tell them that noone with eyes will believe they are starving, but they still try!!!!  Rocky is sooo friendly! I like him alot!

Sister freaks out when we try and separate her to eat, so I stopped trying that, but she has plenty of hay to eat and is usually one of the last 3-4 girls still eating when the rest call it a night and start tucking in. I think she will come around Ok. She just seems very nervous about being handled, but not mean or obnoxious. 

I don't have a really good pic of her whole body, but Rigatoni is finally on the chunky side! I think I put a pic of her chubby face on her section on my website. 

I still can't get over how big Bailey is! She is lean right now, but still a very large goat. I happen to notice the thickness of her back legs, since I see them while milking and those are just some solid bones this girl is made of! I think she is in the same ballpark as Ravi and Rigatoni but maybe just a smidgen taller. And I don't milk them. I am just tickled that she lets me milk her and that she lets Pearl eat too. Pearl is so small, she walks right under her without even ears rubbing her belly! And I can walk her without bending over!!! LOL! I got Nigerians because they were smaller on purpose....but these big kids are pretty fun too. Except when they push me out of the way and do what they want to. Sometimes Bailey or Ravi just decide to cut in line and shove their way out of the gate....


----------



## babsbag

Ravi's dam was from the same herd as Bailey's. No idea if they were related since I didn't have papers on either of them. And in looking at my records Rigatoni and Bailey are actually sisters. Bailey was 2012 and Rigatoni 2013. Did I give you papers on Rigatoni? 

I wish my friend has not taken my mean rotten black doe to auction. I would have liked to see her in a breeding program somewhere, she was a beautiful doe and had some awesome kids and when bred to my spotted buck threw some neat colors. Granted she had an attitude but I never really had any problems with her; I guess she just didn't like her new herd. But that ship has sailed.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

You did give me papers on Rigatoni. They have her sires pedigree info (Rolling Thunder), but they only list her mother as "*boer". 

Ravis papers have the same thing. If I remember correctly, Ravis mom was a black headed boer named Diamond.... does that maybe sound right? She had a cute brother too with spots on his ears. It is a really good thing I didn't come all the way to your place. I might have brought home more goats than I had planned. Oh wait...I tend to do that anyhow! LOL! 

Baileys has "*other" listed for her dam. 

The twins have Prydelands Tequila listed as mom.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I just saw you did sell Captain Jack Sparrow.
Anybody we know?


----------



## babsbag

Yes, then Rigatoni and Bailey are sisters, their mother was Secret Spot, the only unregistered doe I owned other than Diamond. Diamond I sold shortly after she weaned Ravi's brother. Did Rigatoni get bred yet? If so, did you get any spots?

I seem to recall too that Andy has Thunder Heart ELR in his background as does Rolling Thunder (aka Spot). If that is the case I would certainly breed the twins to Rocky and not Andy; I think you need that out cross. I wonder if they are small because I line bred their dam...I do it with Alpines all the time but I still have to wonder. New genes never hurt.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

OFA,

I did sell Jack to a local family, (no one we know). They came to see him and and the bucklings in case they liked one of them better, but the mom really liked Jack. He will be a good fit for their family as he isn't related to local goats through other breeders. 

Babs,

Yes Andy has Thunder Heart too. I think alot of the spotted boers are/were pretty inbred to get the spots larger and more entrenched in the genes. There is a breeder in southern cali that has some nice spotted boers and the guy we bought our market wethers from has some killer spotted goats too....not that I need any more boers as I don't actually know if we like to EAT goat yet.....

Both are on the smaller side but Bellini is a little bigger and more filled out. It could be the genes, could be that they were raised like dairy goats without extra grain. I will just have to see how things go. They might give us some nice kids anyhow, or if they throw small kids, I can always use their offspring for meat for my own family. I like Bellini too much to sell her and I really think that her sister will come around too. 

Rigatoni didn't want to breed when we tried to introduce her to Andy. It was late in the season anyways since we had to wait to be sure she wasn't bred when she got here, had her horns removed and then had to let her heal from that. She is a hefty tank now and she moves through the herd with more confidence, even if she is still wary of us a bit. She accidentally eats out my hand now and then when I am offering treats to the whole herd. I hope she throws us some square little monster kids. And of course spots would be lovely!


----------



## babsbag

Yes, they were raised like dairy goats...  My girls only get grain on the milk stand and no milk, no grain. But then so was Bailey...  I too did the line breeding to try and entrench those spots, crazy since Boers are supposed to be big and blocky and for meat. No one should care about the spots.

Goat meat is wonderful. I am keeping 4 alpine/boer  wethers this year for my freezer. At least one of them will be entirely ground meat. My DH does amazing things with goat meat.

I do miss chasing the illusive spotted goat. Always wanted a black and white dappled one.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I also raised Bellini and the other boers as dairy goats since graining individual goats that are shy becomes a challenge but hay is easy to spread around so everyone has an eating station. They seem to grow well into their second year, so we still have some time to get a little more size. I thought my nubians seemed small going into the start of this year, but they are still growing and seem to have added some size in the last few months too. 

I would love a black and tan dappled!!! The person I got Andy from had a really nice black and white paint that had dapples too.  

They guy we got our market wethers from has some really brown boers with grey dapples. The brown is not as red tinted as most boers. I want one of those as well..... 

I should probably wait to get any more until we confirm that we do actually like goat meat.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I just sold both Ravis girls.  and  I loved Bullseye so I am sad to let her go. But they get to go together to a family that is starting to build a herd. They will be well loved I am sure! After meeting the  goat girls and talking goats for a few minutes, I offered to show them their parents. They wanted to know if I offered breeding services for Andy of course! Seems like Andy could be quite the neighborhood Romeo if I wasn't so paranoid! 

Spotted boers out here tend to fetch pretty high prices so they sold quickly at (what I consider) a fair market price for unregistered but nice quality, high percentage boers. 

We have graduation for the twins this coming week...my kids are getting old! 

DS is planning on working at a salmon plant in Alaska this summer. We are just now securing his travel plans. 

It is supposed to hit the hundreds here, if it didn't already today....   and of course the air conditioner is still out of commission.... Me thinks it will be goat money to the rescue!!!!   See!!! It is good to have goats to sell when it gets hot....


----------



## babsbag

Yeah on the sales, congratulations.  I understand being paranoid about the breeding. I borrow bucks now and then from friends I trust and I let mine leave here to a trusted farm one time, but usually I say no.

Enjoy the graduation...the weddings will be here before you know.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks Babs!

Graduation went well. The setup was terrible though. The stage was in the center of the football field with the kids facing the stage and parents in the bleachers on both sides. Noone could see the speakers but the kids graduating of course, and the professional photographer was so expensive (x2 if we wanted pics cause we had 2 graduating) and the only one to get a good shot of the kids was that guy .... But, DS did make the local online version of the newspaper....for walking his goofy self down the isle with style!!!  

A couple weeks ago while milking, Rosies turbo boost went off in her butt and she flew rump over head, over the milking stand bucket and down to earth   Noone touched her or anything...  but it was hilarious! 

We were without internet in the land of the desolate for a week, compliments of who else???.... Why the goats of course! Who gets tangled up in internet cords that are attached to the house while trying to see in the family room windows???  The market kids to be exact. So no interwebs for us. 

And then the fair came and went.... It was a crazy busy fair, but a good one. 

Dog showmanship: DD took third, DS...(I can't remember, have to ask him and get back to you!!!!)
Dog Obedience on leash: DD took second wit Beaux Jangles, DS2 took third with Sir Leaks-a-lot
Dog Obedience off leash: DD and Beaux took second
Dog Agility on leash: DD and Beaux took 1st, DS and Leaky took second
Agility off leash: DD and Beaux took second

Poultry showmanship: DS2 took first, DD took third, and our friend took second. DS2 then won first in small animal round robin. 

Dairy goats showmanship: DD took third.

Market goat showmanship: DS3 took third and DD took fourth. This was their first time showing a market goat and they improved just after that round by listening to the judges critiques. 

The kids signed me up for the adult showmanship that was judged by the kids on the junior fair board.... I didn't even place in goats (they had market goats, dairy goats and pygmys all showing together...they all show way differently) but I won a first in poultry! One of my first year 4Hers was giving me pointers on showing my silkie and when I went to go into the ring, he shouted at me to "remember all that I taught you!!!" I did!  When I came out, my own kids congratulated me and my DS2 bought us dinner, my choice, since that is what we do when you win a first in showmanship! I usually pay or bribe for firsts in showmanship since that proves what you know and how hard you have worked at your project. I don't discount though if someone takes a second (or third or fourth if applicable) to a sibling since there were times when all 4 were competing in the same age groups. I mean if one sibling gets it, noone else can.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

This is DD with her market wether AJ (104 lbs) and  DS with his wether Buddy-Buddy (89 lbs)


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks!

I am a little sad as that could be the last fair I have with my kids...only one left in highschool so we might be out of the 4H stuff. I will still be our poultry leader for our club as I still have a couple kids in it, chicken kids, that I can't leave hanging just because my own kids are old! 

Finally got the AC  fixed and it has been over 100...I think they said 108 last week...it is downright cool 98 at the moment, now that the sun went down!!!

The dryer broke before the fair but we finally got one dryer working so yeah for clean clothes!!!!   We don't actually need the dryer to dry with this heat, but I NEED the dryer to remove all the CAT HAIR!!!!!  This is the main reason I own a dryer of course as any other long haired cat lover will understand completely! An iron gets wrinkles out but does not remove cat hair....and of course the iron just happened to break last week too. Because I don't have enough broken things around here or something....  

I bought a premade picket gate to try and replace the metal baby gate from the kitchen to the rest of the house. That one has been broken for like ever.  I trip on it multiple times every day, compliments of my bull in the china shop tendencies to knock things over and an ample backside that sorely objects to such a small opening when the doorway itself is quite a normal size. It has become a "quality of life" thing!!!!! Food is in the kitchen, so I want to go in the kitchen. I do not want dogs perpetually in the living area because they lick my hand (can not stand that!!!) and generally get in the way and stink up the furniture and sometimes "leak" on the carpet when they forget their manners/where the door is. Now I just have to install, adjust to fit the actual doorway, paint and figure out a latching mechanism...... wish me luck! 

I forgot that we are actually expecting a baby goat any second... Might be all the broken stuff distracting me or the mountains of laundry??? Katastrophe Jane was bred to Jack just before he left so this will be the last Jack kid. I am not sure if I want a girl to keep or if I want to hope for a boy since I have a few people waiting for wethers....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

We have new babies!!! My son called me at work this afternoon, just after I got back from lunch to say that Katastrophe Jane delivered 2 kids all on her own. He helped dry them off and they were doing good. We have 2 boys. One black with white frosting on nose and ears, and a chamoisee with white. 

Of course it is a billion degrees outside so I bring the kids in to find the AC is broken again!   When I called the AC company, they were like (totally monotone) "oh, that's not good, well it is peak season right now and we are soooo booked, we could get out tomorrow....would that be OK?.... No not really, I paid $700 plus only a month ago and I bought the service plan, you know, the 24/7 VIP customer service one? and I have newborn baby goats I need to cool to livable temp! The on call guy was here within the hour. Another $150 for parts down the drain! But it also has a 5 year parts warranty as long as I keep up the service plan. The $500 part they fixed last time does too. I wish I lived somewhere that wasn't a desert......


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Katastrohes kids


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So the stress of worrying about Katastrophe kidding is over. Yeah!!! She is the one that was delivered by emergency C-section last year.   

After Little Italy needed a small amount of assistance for her first kidding, with her and Katastrophe being about the same age, I was really worried.

I did, absolutely decide that I really prefer older First Freshenings so I plan to breed everyone to kid after 18 months or so. Little kidded at 15 months and Katastrophe at 16 months. While they are OK and the kids were fine, StinkerBelle seemed to handle things more in stride. Also a FF but she is a 2 year old already. These 3 girls are all our first babies that were born here, finally moving us into the next generation. 

My DS finally posted that he is alive and well! Yeah! He is working in Alaska for the summer! So excited for him. He has found some new friends and while exhausted, I am sure he is learning some really good work ethics in those 16 hour days. He did mention he misses snacks, so I am on the search for gummy frogs, and bone snacks, 2 of his favorites. He mentioned that he misses home. I'll take that as a compliment!

My other DS also called to wish us a happy 4th and also misses home. He is staying with my parents and looking for a summer job in the Bay area, 3 hours from here. Being my homebody I am not surprised he misses home, but he said he even misses the heat!!!  To be fair, the kid has no fat so he gets cold easily. He mentioned that on 90 degree days up there, he still uses his scarf.... well they have a nice cool breeze!!

DD texted on the 4th that she and friends were having a party. She is doing well.

It gets really quiet around here with just one kid! I like having some one on one with my youngest...but this quiet house thing...not so much. 

Of course Pearl keeps the chaos going. Like this morning when she fed the ducks all her food then was crying cause she was still hungry!!! Well what do you expect! Naughty baby goats shouldn't feed all the pellets to the ducks if they want to eat breakfast!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

DS2 got a call back from Kohls!!!! Hopefully that means he will be working for the rest of summer!  it also means he will be living 3 hours away from us, but I hope he flies well and enjoys the ride. Being my least adventurous, this is a big deal for him. 

Andy, my big boer buck had a huge swollen face today!  I don't know if he swallowed a bee or got bit by a spider, but his normally fat face was twice as chubby....think bobble head style!  Sorry, I really do love the big baby, but it was so sad and funny looking! Not good for me though as he needed 12 mls of Oxytet, and 3 of Banamine, and he cries when  I have to poke him, which in turn makes me cry..... sigh....well, wouldn't you know that having so many neck wrinkles actually made this really easy???? I just grabbed a bunch of loose skin and injected, grab another spot, repeat, and again..... much easier. Being fat is good!!! 

I sold Hazel the other day. Sad but good. She is going to a local family to be a breeder. They have 8 grandkids so hopefully she will have lots of snacks! 

We started butchering chickens, so had tacos three times, stew, and plenty left for more. We butchered a mean silkie rooster in the name of science. He looked purple once the feathers were off, black trachea, black/purple bones and pigmented muscles and organs!!! very interesting!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

My truck just broke again!!!!  

Check Gauges light came on and she was overheating just around the block from my girlfriends house after work tonight...... Antifreeze leaking from the bottom.....

me...

my wallet ...

and of course the AAA was expired so no free tows.... 

I called and left a message for the shop saying to call me when they get there in the morning and let me know what they find.... My BFF gave me a cup of coffee, a beer and then a ride home, and she will give me a ride to work tomorrow morning...  Thankful for good friends.....and coffee.....and beer.....  see!!!! silver lining!!!!

Oh and I got bit by a dog at work today. Even with the muzzle on!

But a coworker brought us all 25lb watermelons!  so that was nice. And the boss and his wife bought us all Starbucks this morning..... 

Me and coffee....we are going steady, in fact we are codependent.... I do the paying for (or making in the machine) and coffee does the whole caffeine thing for me....works out well for us.... I think we might just make it!!!


----------



## babsbag

Sounds like you had a rough day. Thank goodness for friends and coffee.  Hope the watermelon is good, it is hard to find good ones


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Truck got fixed again. I went with bypassing some of the harder more expensive to work, to just get her road worthy again since I was desperate to have her back and my wallet is so over this hypochondriac of a trucks shenanigans every month....

I had to have her back because I was already registered and prepaid for CE courses at UC Davis last weekend and that is a 4 hour drive from here. I worked friday all day, drove to Sacramento and stayed with my grandma for the weekend, commuting the hour to the college from there for my courses. Grandma babysat a pair of sebastopol geese during the day for me on Saturday. I sold them on BYC to someone closer to grandma so I just brought them with and met at the Starbucks down the street after my classes. Of course grandma ended up disappointed that they showed up. She would have happily kept them if they hadn't! I guess not every grandma gets asked to babysit the geese for a day. She enjoyed watching them play in the water. 

Oh and my kid let me know at the last minute that he had senior portraits last week too.... so I bought him a new shirt and tie and he wore his tux! Then, since I had to take an hour off work to get him there, he came back to work with me and just waited for a couple hours till I was done and I took him to the new Mediterranean restaurant in town. Delicious food and it was nice to have some one on one with him. Of course he looked handsome all dressed up! 

I started butchering the meat chicks. After that it will be time to start on ducks. I am infested with ducks and we just had another 5 hatch!Good thing we love to eat them. I can't remember if I told y'all that I am now raising "beef" ducks....Since my DH has an issue with eating our ducks even though he can't differentiate the flavor from and thinks he is eating beef when I season it a certain way, I renamed my black drake Angus.... Voila! Now they are "Beef ducks!" 

It is insanely hot and humid here these days. 

Today the babies got to go out with the herd and Katastrophe and Stinker Jane are thrilled to be back with everyone. 

I was super proud of myself the other day. I had been sorting through things and had 5 bags and boxes for donation to Goodwill. I went down and donated then stopped inside to look for dress suit jackets for my youngest. He has decided he wants to wear them to highschool this year. We found some for $12 and $6 and I bought 2 coffee tables for $30 ans $20 and some wooden picture frames for like $1.99 and $3.99.... I think I came back with as much as I left with! But I got great deals!!! 

I am supposed to be cleaning my house right now....but I took a nap and now I am trying to think of other things to do instead.......


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So I finally have curtains in the kitchen!!! Yeah!  I love all the windows in this house, but apparently they are all pretty non standard size wise. The 3 windows in the kitchen are all different sizes and I could never find similar or coordinating shades or curtains that I liked. So I finally made them out of tablecloths I found at Target that I just loved the pattern on. 




 

The new curtains and doing some deep cleaning in the kitchen has me motivated to cook this last week. We have had tacos, fajitas and pico de gallo with veggies from the garden. I made green enchiladas yesterday and when I went to make cookies, I found out that my kitchen aid mixer has passed away! She was around 10 years old so I guess it was just her time to go, but still a sad day for the cookie lovers in this house! The first 10 years we were married I never made home made cookies because DH always bought store cookies. I don't like cookies or anything too sweet so I bake bread and fruit pies instead. Grandma had sent home ingredients for cookies one thanksgiving so I made them and then he asked for cookies every time he was home for "ever"! So I made a "big deal" about stirring the cookie dough by hand and he bought me the Kitchen Aid!   He still likes cookies so maybe he will get me another one......
 I came home with another dog  ..... a cute little border collie mix. She is around a year old and I think she will be an awesome dog if I manage to train her right. She looks kinda crazy in the pic, but she is really sweet, just afraid of the camera. She does have one blue eye and one brown one. Her name is Wiley Charlotte Coyote..... She slinks around (border collie style) like a "wiley coyote" cartoon character, but she seems like a sneakier, slyer version of Charlie that horrible, no good, very bad dog that we lost a while ago. (He was a great with people but horrible mannered creature that I hated but my family loved.) Hence the Charlotte.... She was way better on a leash her third time out and is learning "go to bed" "wait" to eat, and she learned to use the double flapped doggie door in a day and a half. She is getting used to stairs and is learning to play with Leaky. Started her vaccines and got spayed already. My neighbor that was trying to help her find a good home offered to pay for all of that so that is a bonus. Also got her microchipped just in case she gets out. She sat my feet at starbucks today while my BFF and I visited over coffee for a few hours and didn't make a peep. She is pretty well socialized and I am very happy with that! The only thing is making sure to introduce her right to the farm animals and cats. As long as she is cool with them (no chasing or anything goofy) then she can stay. I don't care if she "rounds up" the poultry if there are no teeth  involved and it is slow enough to not stress them, but I don't want anyone messing with my goats.... we will have to see  .



 
First day of school tomorrow for my last kid. And he is a senior! Oye!  My kids are old! Good thing I am still young!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Today started with quite a something..... I woke up really early, groggy, tired and still wanting to grab just a little more sleep. The dogs were barking as they heard DH leave for work and I thought I would let them out real quick to go potty, then I would catch a few more zzzz's before milking and feeding the farm animals. So I ran to tinkle before letting them out, only to find Lady Bug cornering something fast and squirmy behind the toilet!!!  But when you gotta go, you gotta go! So I faced the other side and prayed Lady Bug wouldn't chase it over my feet. Never peed so fast in my life!!! We managed to corner the creature...turns out it was a lizard....  a giant lizard I might add!!! all of 5 inches, but to a slow firing brain in the wee hours of morning, I was sure he was 5 feet long! I had grabbed a plastic pitcher thinking I could trap him and use a paper to slide under the pitcher to transport him outside.... but he had other plans. Apparently DHs underpants, in a pile next to the laundry basket (clothes don't actually belong in a basket now right?) were a much more appealing option for this little creature!!!  so I carefully tucked the creature and underwear into the pitcher, ran to the front door, gave a might toss, and flung the pair of undies straight over the rail and into the garden in the front yard!!!    someone is going to have a mighty question or two as to why there are underwear in the garden.....  

One heart attack down.....

So now I go let the crazy animals out to do their business, look out the window to see if Wiley is actually peeing or watching the ducks and geese instead (we have issues with her going out to go potty, getting distracted by her "job" watching the birds and forgetting to go until she comes back in the house.) Instead I see Leaky ripping feathers out of one of my young pullets!!!  I start YELL.I.N.G.!!!  and run outside to send him on a first hand mission to mars and ALL the dogs hustled out of my way like never before! I grab my little chicken and check her out quickly. Thankfully he really was just pulling her feathers out so she only has a few very small injuries, missing a lot of feathers, but is structurally fine. DS1 woke from the dead by my "sweet" voice telling Leaky where he could go , came running out to help and we brought Leaky back out and made him submit to the injured chicken by making her "dance" on him until I was satisfied he got the message. Took her inside, applied raw honey the her injuries and hooked her up with her own feed and water in the big pen so she could recover peacefully (after one more dance on Leakys head.) Leaky has killed a couple chicks before, but I think it was by accident. He would catch them in the dog yard and bring them to the porch, mostly uninjured (except of course for the whole dead part). I think he wants to play with them like squeaky versions of his "babies" (stuffed animals). When he is out in the big yard with me and all the birds, he runs around ignoring all the birds looking for chicken poop and compost scraps to eat. 

And then I asked DS to please feed and water everyone for me so I can go find some clothes to wear since apparently everyone got a free show today ! 

Anyone got a morning to beat that?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

No lizards in flying underwear or chickens getting plucked by dogs this morning....so that is a good thing!

DS1 got home to milk with animal chores 10 minutes into them, but he brought a friend to help and then DS3 missed the school bus so I had a truck full of boys this morning.... reminds me of last year.....sigh!!! Good times!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Chores today, included goat maintenance.

It is time to copper, BoSe and trim hooves in preparation for breeding. I had DS1 help me start with the boer girls. We did the first 3 and my hand already had blisters that were opening! OUCHIE!  But I took a break and we went back to do the 2 little boer girls. We were able to weigh them. Bellini weighed in at 80 lbs and her sister weighed in at 72. After we were done with them, I mentioned that of course my hand was done with trimming hooves, but I still wanted to at least try and give the 2 big bucks their copper and BoSe. That was a little adventure in itself. So Rocky snorted at me about 5 times....every time I offered the copper smudge wrapped in leaves. (I put the contents of the copper bolus in a teaspoon of peanut butter, added a splash of molasses and a bit of slippery elm to make a thick ball, then I rolled in a small amount of the chicken scratch to try and hide the smell, and wrapped the whole shebang in persimmon leaves like a goatie egg roll.) That is how we got Andy to eat it last time. Rocky was NOT impressed. I went into the pen and offered it to Andy...He scarfed the whole thing down in a second flat and came back to ask for more!  So I went back for a regular bolus and we popped it down Rocky against his will.....sorry dude, that's the way we roll around here! 

So I was just watching Andy walking around and there is a small piece of something sticking out from the underside of his ear. We catch him and he has a scabby tear/wound on the underside of his massive ear, that covers about a third of the whole thing!  My poor baby!!!! Change of plans. I grab some cleaning and bandage materials (for goats that includes all the duct tape available in the house) and I calculate out a dose of Oxytet and banamine for him. We did do his selenium too. After securing Rocky to the fence away from us, we secured Andy and I can't even tell you how much I appreciate that he is really such a sweet goat!!! He has to be easily over 250 lbs but a leash tied to a T post and my 130 lb human kid are able secure this huge animal only because his temperament is so good. I cleaned and bandaged the wound and taped his ear down to the side of his face to keep the bandage on. I love duct tape! And long bunny ears that are easy to tape into a more normal position to help keep him comfortable in the meantime. So we took one of the cattle panels that was from the market goats pen and divided Andy and Rockys room. Unfortunately for Rocky he will only have the big almond tree trunk and later in the day the crapfruit tree for shade (but I believe it will be sufficient). Andy gets the smaller 'half' of the space but he gets his 'house' since it is his house...and he sleeps in there most of the day and and night on a regular basis. I am so grateful I decided the boys had to get stuff done today! I can't imagine how long his ear has been like that, most likely several days, but he has gotten up and come out to eat every time I have fed and checked on him. I just haven't been up close and loving on him enough to notice the underside of his ear. With rut coming on strong, I can't do it in work clothes and it is already dark when I feed at night. He has been lying inside his house more, but when I go into the pen and coax him out, he has gotten up willingly and come to eat, like normal. Rocky gives him alot of grief (rut) so I just figured Andy was avoiding him more. He must have torn it putting his head through the back part of the fence when the neighbors girls are teasing. I can't figure out where else he would catch it that badly. 

Since the goats took so long today, I almost missed the feed store...got there just before they shut the gates! I bought 400 lbs of poultry food that may not last me 2 weeks.... I need to find a way to buy it in bulk, but they don't sell my favorite feed in bulk, and I have to figure out how to transport it then too. At least in 50 lb bags, I can carry them myself if I have to.

On a very sad note, we had to put Hobbes down the other day.  My son has had her for 10 years. I honestly didn't particularly like her, I mean, when I would go in to feed her when the boys were gone, she would just give me the stink eye, or meow angrily and run away. But she was good to my kid. He carried her grumpy self all over for years, watched movies with her wrapped up in his blanket like a fat kitty burrito, put up with him trying to leash train her so she go outside on the grass, and slept with him every night. She listened to his secrets and never told a soul. She was there through all his growing pains and tough times. I knew she was getting old and kind of looking like it, but the boys just brought it to my attention that she looked sick. I think her kid leaving to Alaska may have sent her into a depression which surely worsened her condition. I let him know I was going to take her to work and run some bloodwork to see how she was doing. Turns out her liver was in horrible shape. Most likely a tumor. I felt it was time to let her go. He is leaving for work in another couple weeks and with an extremely poor prognosis, I know she wouldn't survive him leaving again. This way they had the chance to say goodbye to each other. A couple times during the day, I would get a little teary eyed for a minute and the Dr would see me, get a little teary eyed too and say 'hey I thought you didn't even like her?' I would respond that 'I don't but she was so good to my kid. How do you thank her for that?' At one point, I was petting her and she was purring, I got a bit too emotional I guess cause when I said her name, she pulled away from me and faced the wall, telling me to go away....like usual. Durn animals! Of course she let him love on her all he wanted ........ I wouldn't ask for anything more.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Adventures of Wiley:

In just this last week she has taken Leaky out for a morning escapade, running across the road during morning traffic. Apparently someone didn't shut the gate right. My neighbor chased them home. 

I got chewed out for her eating a plastic movie case, a canvas tablet cover and leaving teeth marks in the tablet....  I told DH that she was just channeling the horrible Charlie and getting back at him for the things Charlie did to me.... She is named after him and after all, why wouldn't he come back and convince my new puppy to torture me???? I wish puppies on all my enemies...and if I really don't like you, I wish 2 puppies on you!!!   
She chewed up one of my new sandals and left more teeth marks in the chair.....  She has several chew toys so it isn't for a lack of things to chew....
And then today, to show off how "potty trained" she is..... she pooped on her stuffed rabbit!!!  I walked into the kitchen and thought I smelled something amiss.... apparently she asked BunBun to "hold" her "treasures" and never came back to retrieve them!!! So BunBun is taking a trip through the washing machine. I give her props for creativity and and "How the heck was she able to manage that?!?!"  Aye carumba!!!


----------



## babsbag

Sorry about the kitty, I know it is always harder when the pet belongs to one of my kids.

You really have a goat that will eat the bolus, of how I wish that was true around her. My does all looked like crap coat wise and I had a 5 month old buckling die most likely from a Selenium deficiency even though he and the doe both had BoSe. So with all of that I switched out minerals to one they actually like and gave the does all a multimin 90 injection. What a difference in 6 weeks, nice shiny coats that are filling in bare spots and they just look good.

I am fairly certain that a severe selenium deficiency has caused some stunted goats for the last two years, probably Bellini and her sister being among that group. I always dose the dams a month before kidding with BoSe and the kids at about 3-6 weeks but obviously not enough. I don't want to overdo it either and a blood test for selenium is not the best diagnostic tool but I guess better than nothing. And we won't even mention the copper issues. The injection is so much easier than a bolus.

The senior does that I gave the multimin to and the kids that were born this year look great coat wise. The does that are 18 months that I didn't treat don't look as good so they are next on the list as they get bred. I don't know how long this stuff will stay in their system and I will treat again in about 4 months as some will be ready to freshen then but I am impressed. Also the senior does, about 20 of them, are going through 20lbs of minerals a week. Would love to add some herbal stuff to that mix but I am sure they would just pick through it, that is what goats do, right?

Did Bellinis' sisters coat after get slick and shiny?  What did you name her? How is Bailey?  I would love to see kids from her and Rocky. Rocky has a few nice chunky half alpines running around my field, he should do a good job for you.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Hi Babs!

What minerals are you using now? I use the sweetlix meat maker and magnum milk and the goats love them. I did add a little kelp this last time, sure that they would refuse it, but they ate it all up! I have a selenium deficiency here too. I regularly have to give extra BoSe 3 times a year and I am still having to give the newborns some when their legs are weak. I have to do the copper 3-4 times a year as well. I like the copper rods in the bolus as it is supposed to be safer and also work on the barberpoles! I nearly always have an improvement in coat quality a few weeks after the copper.

Bailey is great! I love her. She is huge and filling out.

I think we are going with "Raspberry Cosmopolitan" for sister. She has a very soft coat, but it isn't really slick like the other goats. Her hooves were really bad. I feel terrible that I hadn't noticed, but they are better now. I did run a fecal screen on her and she had a single cocci and a single worm egg. I am not positive on the type as I am new to goat parasites, but I was happy with the low numbers. My goat vet is in fresno, about 40 minutes away so difficult for fecal purposes. I want to send a couple out but not sure on which goats. I can't find where I wrote it down, but I thought she was around 40# when I brought her home and she has almost caught up to Bellini size wise. She tries to get in for some grain when we hand feed a handfull over the fence, but she is too little to squish her way in between the fat girls. One of these days, I will separate the big girls out. But then I have to decide if I leave the nubians with the big girls (they are almost as tall as the boers) or leave them with the nigerians. Do I move Bellini and Cosmo with the nigis??? or keep them with the boers??? They are a herd with the nubs but they like Bailey too. How do I keep them all happy? 

I don't know if I mentioned it, but I am trying out a new pelleted feed. It is palm and date silage made from the fronds and waste from the harvests ( I believe). All the goats loved it except the 2 girls I am still milking...until they did, then they were sad when I ran out and they just had the regular grain! Goats!


----------



## babsbag

Sorry about the hooves, I have to get someone to help me do mine; ever since carpal tunnel surgery I don't have the hand strength unless it is very wet outside. And because of that they don't get done as often as they should so I am sure they were horrible when she went to you, she was a pain to catch too. I am glad she found a good home...and I like the name.

Goats are difficult and contrary whenever they can be. What they like today they may very well hate tomorrow. Worms are never much of an issue here since I have no pasture for grazing. I literally worm everyone once a year and have never had a goat with barber pole worms that had enough to worry about. Thank goodness that isn't one of my worries. Obviously selenium and copper is. I will have to try the PB trick but I am not hopeful. I tried to make them cookies and then was going to add copper to them but they wouldn't even eat the cookies plain.

I am now using the magnum milk as well, and they obviously like them. The purina mineral was seldom touched so I just figured they didn't need them.   How wrong I was.  Mine love the kelp when I sprinkle it on their grain, haven't tried it in the minerals. The injectable mineral was quite easy, and no abscesses as I had feared so I might just stay with that and give up on the bolus. I had a doe die from undetermined causes ($120.00 to tell me that) and she was low in copper even though I had just bolused her 2 months ago, then the kid low in selenium...and he was ok for copper, maybe because he was young.     Makes it hard to find a balance when they all need something different.

As you said...GOATS


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I can't decide if we are going with Razzy or Cosmo for short, but the recipe for raspberry cosmopolitans looked so pretty in pink and yummy!!! ( I will let you know if they really are if I ever actually make them.) Don't worry about the hooves...it was all on me. I have done her hooves already, but they seem to grow at a different rate and shape than everyone else. She is terrible to catch, which is why I can't feed her more. I need help to catch her and I am running shorthanded with these kids just taking off to college and stuff.... But she is just nervous about being handled. She is starting to try and come up for treats now that she knows we have good things. Like Rigatoni, I think she just needs time. I am thinking I might breed these little girls to Nigerians for their first times to keep kids small. Not in a hurry to breed them though because they are so small themselves. 

I haven't been able to find any, but I have heard that the cattle mineral ONYX by cargill is supposed to be pretty good too. I can get the Sweetlix in San Jose when I am in that area.  And I want to add Diamond V yeast if I ever find it. I do give them some brewers yeast sometimes but it is a bit pricey. I know that geese and goats have a higher B vitamin need than some other animals. 

StinkerBelle had a coppery look to her black coat just a month or 2 ago and I was getting ready to copper anyway for breeding, but it has since grown out some (I have not done the bolus on her yet) and beautiful black is coming in underneath. I am not sure if the palm/date feed is why, I will see if I can email the company to find out more about the mineral content. Don't want to over do it either, but if it has more copper or helps retain more copper (or something like that) then this feed might be something to supplement everyone with.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I haven't been sleeping so well at night.... might have something to do with bottle feeding around the clock. For the record, I came home for lunch on wednesday and before I even got to where he was standing on the porch, DH was asking me what I brought home or what did I do???   LOL!   Not sure if he can read my mind now, or if I give off a 'got a new pet' vibe....  Anyhow, her story is something along the lines of a dog ate her foot off and she will need to have the leg amputated once she is big enough  for anesthesia. The person that brought her in decided to euthanize her. But I didn't think she wanted to die so she came home with me (after the owner signed a release, meaning she gave up her rights and interest in the cat and is fully aware I am taking her). I am now the proud owner of a very cute, soft and fluffy, slightly defective and barely used (2-3 weeks old), squirmy little peg leg pirate. Who has no teeth, sucks on the couch, is already learning how to purr and kneads on my sweatshirt like she is a breadmaking pro.


----------



## babsbag

Ahhh, I am in love. I have bottle raised 7 kittens in the last year; the vet has me a speed dial LOL.  You are a good person to take her in; poor little thing needed a friend.  Are you raising her on goat's milk?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I have her on KMR and will add yogurt and goats milk shortly. The good thing about KMR is that it has the vitamins and such specific for kittens. I had to buy it from work since she came first thing in the morning and I had to try and feed her something. But, the whole container should get me all the way through the bottles with her since I only have the one, and if I do run out, she will be used to goats milk so we will be set.


----------



## babsbag

I raised all of mine on straight goats milk and they did ok. I can't stand the smell of KMR but I could see where the vitamins would be good for them.  I found homes for all of them but this last one. He came from a litter of 5 that were delivered c section when a lady wanted the cat spayed NOW; she didn't care about killing the kittens. I had a friend volunteer to take two and raised them and keep them. Then another lady said she would help me foster them and took the three for a few weeks. Well one died while she had them, and another died right after she gave them back to me. So I finished raising a single kitten and I kept him. He is bigger now, 6 months old and a complete love bug.

.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Cute! Love the yawn!

I haven't decided on a name yet. My girlfriend suggested Rumplestiltskin, since she will 'need stilts to walk' . That is pretty cute. Another choice was Captain Barbosa, the scary captain from Pirates of the Carribean. Being a pegleg and all that is pretty cute too. plain old Peggy or I-lean would work, but I kinda like the first two a little better. She is cuddly of course, but she has a little bit of a temper too so she may end up being a strong willed little punk.  Since I added the yogurt to her milk, she likes it better and actually sucks it down now, taking about 10 minutes less to eat each feeding. Nice! Still takes about 15-20 minutes each time, but we should be getting that under control pretty soon. 

I put the big boer girls in with Rocky this weekend. No one in particular seemed to be in heat at the minute, but I had the extra helping hands and I plan on leaving them in there for  a few weeks as long as everyone is good. So far, we are all getting along. I had to remind Rocky that his girlfriends are all "fat girls" and if he didn't let them eat, they wouldn't let him have any fun!  He still doesn't share, but they get their own chunks of hay thrown elsewhere so they don't really care. Poor Andy doesn't have any company, but he is being mellow about it. Bailey actually seemed more interested in him. 

Since the fat girls are out of the big pen the other girls are much quieter and calmer. Yes! I love it. I need to make this the norm. Gotta come up with different pens for the big goats so I can feed and love on everyone easier. 

Sold Katastrophes 2 little wethers to a couple of little guys. They might try and show them in 4-H. They hadn't asked and I hadn't mentioned util they were here checking them out, that I was sending them with registration paperwork just in case they ever wanted it to show. Not sure about all the clubs and counties, but some do allow wethers and pygmies for the 4-h juniors. They are going to look into it. 

Found a nigerian buck I want .... did I say want? Cause I will need another one next year..... I'm just sayin..... He is out of a doe I just love (udder to die for) and originally from the same lady I got my nubians from. She is looking for a good home for him, so I might be able to send a deposit, and have a few weeks to get things sorted out. She says he is a sweetie too..... I love me a sweet buck!


----------



## babsbag

Oh oh...more goats...I know how that works.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

DOH!  The very nice lady offered to let me have a half brother to the buck I was inquiring about so they can stay together!!!  I really do prefer to add in pairs as it reduces the stress and gives an instant friend to the new kid/s. Even if they didn't come from the same place, add 2 or more goats at the same time and they will bond to each other. 

The kitten is doing good. I am so over the middle of the night feedings though!!! It was fun for like the first night. Now, not so much. But on the one hand, she is eating a bit more and faster so that is good. I think I am leaning towards naming her Captain Barbosa. She is a feisty, did I say feisty already? little thing! She is cutting teeth and tests them out on my lips and fingers. She will be all cuddly....and then wham, she reaches up with sharp little claws and tries to take a bite out of my face!!! Good thing she is a little pipsqueak still and I am bigger than she is or I would be in big trouble! 

Katastrophe is missing her little boys, but she is giving me about a cup and a half of milk, milking once a day. For a 40 lb little FF goat, that isn't too shabby!


----------



## babsbag

The middle of the night feedings ended very early around here, at about 2 weeks. She is old enough IMO.  I would put mine in a dog crate with a heating pad under it, a warm kitten sleeps longer. 

I have a new kitten too. Some feral mama kitty decided she needed to have a litter of three under my deck. One had gotten itself stuck and was crying otherwise I never would have known. They are about 3-4 weeks old. And that is where the good news ends. They had fleas and were very anemic. One died that night and then today my BCs opened the bathroom door and killed one.  I am sure at first it was just play, but it ended very very badly.   They are still in time out and it has been 4 hours. So now I have another only kittern to raise.  I wish we lived closer.

Good luck with the biting kitten. If you figure out how to stop that let me know as I have one too.


----------



## promiseacres

When I have raised kittens no mid night feedings. They genersll do well unless they have other health issues. Yeah for more goats!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I do have her crate in the laundry room with the poultry heat lamp shining on the front half so if she ever gets cool, she can snuggle under the warm, red glow. I like the red heat lamps myself! But she is usually in the very back or middle of the crate so I know she is comfortable. She is responding to sounds now. While we originally guessed she was around 3 weeks originally, I suspected she might have been closer to 2 originally. Now I am pretty sure. With the responding to noises just the last few days and sitting up on her front legs much sturdier than 7 days ago. Her "bites", while they are "real" aren't a big deal yet. If she doesn't learn to bite her toys instead of me, then we will have a couple of real lessons to learn, but I think she is just mouthing everything cause she is a baby. Once she is taking 1 oz or more at each feeding, I will let her sleep through the night (for about 6 hours) but she is still so hungry and still only taking about 15-20 mls a feeding. Not much.


----------



## babsbag

That is actually about the right amount for a kitten that young. I was thinking she was older.  My last litter would take about 25ml each when they were about 3 weeks.  This little one won't suck on the bottle, just licks it off of the nipple.  I didn't need another kitten  in my life right now.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

We just started sucking the bottle a few days ago and she is definitely full and satisfied when she is done so I know she is getting the right amount... It just means less sleep for a little while longer for me.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Wiley ran away!!! 

I went to my girlfriends house to catch up around 7pm on thursday, let the dogs out back and asked DH to please let them in when he was done doing his workout. He called me around 9 to say that Wiley was gone. The other dogs were home but she apparently got out and they couldn't find her anywhere. I flew home, drove around the country blocks, calling her. All the way to the school on one side, the train tracks down the other way, back tracking the main road. Nothing. I sat on the porch and cried. Logically I would have thought, 'well, at least the dogs we have had for years are still here' but I was devastated. I fed the kitten and went to bed, and I asked DH to wake me up if she came home. At 4:25 in the morning I heard her bark at the front door and Beaux answered from the kitchen! I ran out of bed almost knocking DH off the bed in the process. I was sooo happy to see the muddy little vagabond!  She was dirtier than usual and had been running in the mud but nothing was amiss. She went straight to the backdoor like she wanted to go out!!! I don't think so! I fed her the dinner she missed and gave Beaux and Leaky more too since they were good and didn't run away. I fed the kitten since I was already up and went to catch a few more minutes of sleep. I am still a bit confused as to why Leaky didn't go with her. I understand when dogs get out together, get super excited running together and just keep going. Since I took her to work the day before, she might have heard my truck pulling out of the drive and tried to catch up to me, or she may have gone back by Jesses place since he is just around the corner from us. That is where I got her from even though he only had her a week. Either way, I am so happy she is back!  She has just enough Charlie in her to drive me crazy!


----------



## Latestarter

Wow... I can identify! Glad she came back & unhurt!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks Latestarter! I was soooo relieved!

My kittens name is officially the Pirate Queen Captain Barbosa. She is growing well. Today she was licking my face all snugly and sweet. Non cat people would be like"oh how cute! She loves you!" cat people know she was just taste testing my face for later!!! LOL!

I now have a zombie baby in my "nursery". My truck battery was dead this morning when I went to  buy hay and feed for my animals, so I asked my neighbor for some help running around town in her truck. We bought grain and came home to drop it off before heading out for hay. Earlier, I had seen a dove fighting a crow. It struck me as odd since the dove pair are usually really mellow. Well I saw 2 dead babies in the middle of the driveway when we stopped back so I went to grab a bag to clean up and when I came back and showed my husband the poor babies, we saw that one had started to breath since I first saw them. He asked me to nurse it back to health. He is the one that feeds the wild birds and while he hadn't seen them, I had let him know when the dove pair started to come to his feeders. He named his zombie dove Hector. He has some bloody wounds (that I dressed with raw honey) and alot of bruising. He easily fell at least 20-30 feet if not more. I think Big Ugly (the tree they fell out of) is around 80+ feet high.  If he hangs in and does the healing thing, I can feed him and keep him warm. He seemed to eat a little moistened baby chick food from a syringe, kind of like my daughters baby pigeons did when she hand fed them. 

OK now for a Life Lesson from the school of Hard Knocks: 

When Wiley says something like...."Hide your eyes and count to ten"....DON'T DO IT!!!! Mr Bun learned the hard way not to play the 'close your eyes and hold out your hand' game with her, but look what she did to Pooh Bear!!!! 


 

Sorry for the rude pic, but I couldn't resist! LOL! I hardly believed the first time she did it, but had to share the proof now that she did it again.


----------



## Latestarter

Now that is some fantastic aim there. What did that stuffed animal ever do to her/him? Or is it perhaps just a general statement about what he/she feels about stuffed animals?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

LOL! 

I think she just gets bored, or likes to plain mean tricks on them! Wiley actually loves the stuffed animals, though by the way she treats them you would think otherwise. I couldn't believe my eyes when she pooped on Mr Bun, and now she did it again to Pooh Bear. I just had to share the cold hard proof in case y'all had a bit of trouble believing it too! For the record, Mr Bun is the same size as Pooh Bear.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

My brother and sister in law welcomed a new baby today!!! I get to be an auntie!

Pirate and zombie bird are growing well. 

Truck was in the shop again already!  Leaking something this time. Got her oil changed and our regular maintenance done at the same time so she is better now. My little truck is really, quite the hypochondriac....one little cough and she wants to go in to the truck dr. !


----------



## babsbag

Too bad the truck can't pay that doctor bill since she likes it so much.

Glad the bird and cat are doing well and I so understand the licking and kissing and then the biting. I always figure that they are just washing me up before their meal.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

When I told the truck she should stop mooning over the repair guys... She pouted and said that she earned the right to visit them every now and then since she takes me to work every day, picks up all my feed for me, takes the kids everywhere I want to go with them, hauls the family to vacation, puts up with stinky bucks riding inside.... She does have a point....

The other day my best goat Spellbound gave me a heart attack. I was milking the other girls when I noticed her udder. I am not currently milking her. It looked lopsided and bigger than usual. She raised 4 kids for me this year so for awhile it was pretty full, but that was this spring. She does have her doe kid with her still so I wouldn't be surprised if she nursed a little, but I was worried something might be wrong. The bigger side felt harder and both sides were full, but I was going to be late to work, so I would have to deal with it when got home midday. I rushed home, grabbed the nearest container to milk into, which happened to be a newly emptied coffee can, and went out. I didn't grab my dedicated milking stuff, cause I was planning on throwing the milk out anyways. I started to milk and the milk looked fine. This side of her udder felt normal....so I stopped and checked the other side...same thing! and it wasn't as swollen as it felt that morning or hot or anything. I guess her piggy baby was still getting LOTS of milk and so I now had some good milk that had a few tiny coffee grounds in it... so I used it for the kitten. She doesn't seem to mind coffee flavoring (that is my kinda kitten). What a relief! I made sure to check Spelly out and milk her out this morning too and she was happy to come up for the snacks but wasn't too thrilled with me stealing her kids breakfast! Now shes gotta go make some more! Shame on me!




 


This was this morning...not particularly full but definitely particularly hairy... but it looked pretty nice and almost even so I took a pic. Some people take pictures of their meals...I take pics of goat boobies.....


----------



## norseofcourse

You gave coffee to a _kitten_?  I hope it was decaf!


----------



## Latestarter

Well, there are also those who take pictures of goat butts and girlie parts... I mean really, which is worse?


----------



## leanneellison1979

omg i have thoroughly enjoyed reading your journal. I have been sat here laughing out loud and my husband thinks ive now lost the plot. I dont even find most comedians as funny as you. im still bloody laughing. i look forward to reading more.xx enjoyed looking at all your animals too xx


----------



## ragdollcatlady

norseofcourse said:


> You gave coffee to a _kitten_?  I hope it was decaf!


 The amount of coffee in that was really just the scent of it.... but just the other day I was drinking a nice cup of coffee, sitting on the couch chatting with the DH and Pirate came over to investigate. I figured she was just curious and wanted to look. Well, apparently she figured out that my coffee is where all her goats milk has been going since she is no longer getting a bottle. I stole her milk  so she decided to take it back. Yep! just started lapping away!  Aye carumba! What monster have I created! My coffee won't be safe ever! As an official coffee addict, I usually have a cup near me at all times....

Leanne,
Thanks! Sometimes I worry that alot of the funny things that happen around here are really just figments of my imagination.... I mean really, how much funny can one person have happen to them in a day? And what do normal people do if their dogs don't poop on their friends, lizards don't fly out of their front doors in underpants, and other crazy stuff like that??? I think my life would be very boring if I didn't have so many adventures. It is nice to be able to share some adventures with my online friends... DH just rolls his eyes at me most of the time. Guess the funny stuff happening to me isn't as funny when its his underpants flying into the garden .....

One of todays adventures involve eating a dish I call "pizza toppings"....It is a wonderful dish where I chop up several peppers, mostly bell peppers, wax peppers, a couple jalapeno, and usually 3 or 4 thai peppers, add cheese, tomato, olives or anything pizza like, stir it all up and microwave it just enough to melt the cheese, and eat it with a fork!   It is the best part of pizza, just without the crust. Yummy! 

  So tonight, everyone is gone but me, myself and I, so I (we?) decide that it is the perfect dinner. One half of my brains loves peppers. One half knows that the thai peppers are SUPER spicy...but apparently we weren't communicating today and the half that likes the peppers, added like 10 of the thai peppers and the other half didn't bother to mention that my tongue might suffer from too much SPICEY!!!   You would think I would know better. My nose was dripping it was so hot! I ended up adding more cheese and a little cream cheese to soften the heat. Here is a pic of my pizza topping lunch from last week. Almost the same but not so many of the thai peppers that time.


This morning I went on a road trip to pick up my overdue birthday presents ... Yeah!! bought myself some Armani and Versace !!! Woot woot! I was specifically told to buy myself something nice. So I did! Did I mention that they are very handsome and stinky bucks!!!  Really! Those are their names! I might be in trouble when DH finds out... but it is true! (Armanis mom is named "Uptown Girl" so I imagine that is why they have designer names.)Poor DH!


----------



## Latestarter

Your pizza topping plate looks very colorful. I prefer mostly meat toppings rather than veggie. I guess I could make a plate with pepperoni, ground beef, sausage, bacon, ham and cover it with mozzarella and cheddar... Might prove a little greasy though. Better stick with crust under mine. Love the "uptown/designer" names. You must have a very understanding DH!


----------



## ldawntaylor

Hi ragdollcatlady,

I am still fairly new here but I've enjoyed reading through this journal.  I like the idea of adding years of experience.  Then again another friend always added a year on one birthday and subtracted a year on the next birthday.  So she always told people she was 29.  I've always liked that notion too.

I don't know about you but to me, real life has always been more entertaining.  Also, take the word amuse a part into "a muse" and it basically means without the muse or without inspiration.

For now, my animals are telling me it is time to eat.  So I guess I better feed them before the dog's barking drives me crazy.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Latestarter, I could totally go for a meat lovers version.... This one was invented to use up all the different peppers from the garden. But I do think the crust might be a bit more helpful for your type. 

ldawntaylor, welcome to BYH. I am afraid I am not much of a writer. I am horrible with punctuation and just write as I think or speak, but sometimes life is just so much fun I gotta share it. Or so boring I gotta just tell someone to let it all out. 

This week was our 20th anniversary. I have to say, it was the funnest and probably the most memorable too. I only took the one day off since it was a wednesday. We drove to the coast the night before and spent the day window shopping in the little beach town stores. I love second hand, antique, small individual specialty places. We did buy 4 geraniums. Normally they have a funky scent and beautiful flowers. We found some scented varieties. We got chocolate-mint, ginger, orange and apricot. They are babies now, but I can't wait to see how they grow! The ginger has the strongest scent and is culinary as well.  I found a few small handmade bells in the same store. I might put one on Wileys collar and the other 2 on goats collars, once I decide who I want to have them. 

I found a "red solo cup" sippy cup I had to get for my nephew (he is only a month old yet). Sister in law will surely kill me, but my brother should laugh so its OK.  

Then we did a wine tasting... DH was gagging and making faces cause he really doesn't like wine. He wasn't fond of the facility because we couldn't see the ocean, so we found a place we could and ordered a bottle of dry Gewurztraminer (really good wine, better than the 5 we tried at the other place) and an appetizer, and just talked and had a generally pleasant time. We had a few more drinks at other places and ended up at a karaoke event. DH doesn't sing or dance EVER. He sang "This is your song" to me and reached out for me to dance with him while he was singing. I have 2 left feet and don't dance either, but everyone else there was surely drunk and wouldn't care, so I got up to try and dance with him. Well, this cute little blonde girl comes up and starts to dance with me, pulling me out of DHs grasp. So I dance with her for a few seconds and then he reaches out for me again, so I head back to DH. She leans in, sings a line with him and wrenches me hard, back the other direction to dance with her. This happened several more times and I couldn't help laughing! It is hilarious to me that the only time in 20 years, my own husband actually wants to dance with me, I am stolen away by a cute little female! A few minutes later someone started singing to "ice ice baby" and one lady starts shaking her booty in DHs face and I absolutely lost it (laughing)!!!! Like wiping the tears from my eyes kinda losing it! Apparently he didn't remember that, or much else (that's OK cause he might have been traumatized if he did!). I was describing her to him and he didn't even remember the lady... she had been there all night, but he was pretty, shall we say, "well marinated" by the time we got to the karaoke place. I had stopped drinking well before that point so I was fine and had a great many laughs. This was definitely one of the funnest  anniversary dates for me.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Funnest doesn't even sound like a real word .... but it is exactly how I would describe it all!


----------



## babsbag

It sounds like you had a great time. I don't think my DH would ever do karaoke or dance so we would have to skip that part but the rest sounds like fun. I haven't been to the coast in about 8 years, ever since we left the Bay Area and became mountain folk.

Now you made me go and look this up. As far as "funnest"...it all depends. You should google "is funnest a word"...seems that no one can agree. "More fun" is what used to be accepted but "funner" and "funnest" are making their way to becoming acceptable. English is so confusing sometimes. So if you had a good time go ahead and say FUNNEST and you might be right, or not, but either way you had a good anniversary.


----------



## Latestarter

Sounds to me like you had a blast! Congrats on your relationship longevity! It's good to get away once and a while and put the day to day stuff aside. Glad you both were able to.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Sorry it has been a few minutes, hours, days, weeks.... somethin' ... Time flies whether you are having fun or not!

Happy Thanksgiving (a few weeks late!)

I got to go visit my nephew and see my family. I also made a super yummy turkey. I didn't raise or butcher this one, but I used Angry Orchard hard cider to cook it!  Oh Mylanta! This is what I call a very drunk turkey! She had a nice apple flavor, perfectly complimented by the cranberry sauce. I liked it so much, I have cooked 3 chickens since in the same kind of cider, but I added ginger beer to my secret recipe too.... Sorry... wiping the drool of my keyboard really quickly... like before it seeps under the keys!!!! 

OK I am recomposed if you will.

So, my twins just turned 19... trying to make me feel old by growing up. Sorry, but that is so not working. I stopped the clock at 30 for myself since that is just a really nice age and I will stay here regardless of how ever old anyone else wishes to make them selves, thank you very much!  Creative math works for much more than just goats and chickens... 

My pirate is taming down some. She seems to really miss me when I leave for a few days. I think I should leave every few days forever, if it helps that much! I guess the babysitters aren't quite the same. They don't tolerate you just taking a big ole bite out of their faces like your own mother will for some reason. Thankfully, she is biting less and less. I think her actual pain is reduced alot now. She is tall enough that she doesn't wear her scab off her stump as often so I am sure that helps. It actually frightens me some at how affectionate she gets nowadays... purring, kissing on the lips, drooling ....ewww! She is actually acting more like a true bottle baby now....


----------



## Latestarter

OK, my curiosity is peeked... How do you cook any bird in hard cider? or ginger beer? Do you just pour it in the bottom of the pan? Inside the bird? Inject it? Whatever or however it's done, I'd like to give it a try.

I'm not much on having my face chewed on either I'm afraid...


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Well, for starters, birds are notoriously clumsy have a hard time getting the caps off bottles, you know, the whole 2 hands, holding the bottle opener and the bottle at the same time and managing to not spill once the cap does come off....so I remove the caps for them. Oh sorry! My bad! You asked me how to cook the bird not get it drunk!!  (Drunken Turkey/Chicken is actually what I call it.)

Ok, well, I had heard that folks used cans of beer to keep a turkey moist. I tried that before but didn't care for it. But I had the genius idea to try the hard cider because well, I like it and it is apple flavored! I cook my turkey straight from frozen to the oven. I really dislike freezing raw chickens. Usually I cook them, debone and shred, separate and freeze in ready to use portions to make life easier later on. Like the next time I am hungry. Really. Sometimes it is frozen for less than 2 days. But this year, with 3 of my 4 kids off on other adventures, I had less time and more animal chores. I ended up having to butcher more than I could cook at once so they went whole and raw into the freezer. So now I have hours of work waiting for me in the freezer. My biggest peeve about freezing raw is that I am impatient about food. If I think "hey I have a chicken in the freezer!" I will think " I should make tacos or chicken salad" ...but at that point if I still have to defrost it, cook for a couple hours and then prepare the actual food, I would die of starvation before it was done.Back to cooking... I usually cook the birds in a covered pan. I tried the rack, but it just ends up over cooked and dry. I still over cook it but it tastes good and is easy so I don't really care. I put the frozen bird into the pan, breast down, pour the cider into the cavity and a little over the top where it freezes  immediately. I pour the ginger beer into the cavity and add about 2 cups of broth to the bottom of the pan. I brush peanut oil over the top (makes a nice crunchy snack later on and then I throw it in the oven at 325 for about 3 hours. I check if the thermometer is over 170 and no more red liquid comes from the puncture caused by the thermometer. Now you can eat it...or better yet, debone it, chill it overnight, then freeze in portions with some of the liquid. Defrosted at this point, it is really delicious!  The broth makes a really flavorful gravy too. 



Latestarter said:


> I'm not much on having my face chewed on either I'm afraid...


 I hear you there!


----------



## babsbag

I have a bunch of chickens in the freezer...may have to try this if I can buy one can of ginger beer and one bottle of hard cider since neither of those are on my list of beverages.


----------



## Latestarter

OK, just to clarify... you don't do cider and ginger beer at the same time do you? Those are done each to their own right?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

The cider and ginger beer are at the same time, I am just not coordinated enough to pour 2 bottles at the same time. 2 bottles plus the broth make plenty of left over juice for gravy. I might have to buy more cider just for the birds. 

I try and keep ginger beer on hand (Reeds is the best) for migraines or stomach upsets. The reeds has a stronger version with a red cap or a milder one with the yellow cap. I don't care much for soda but I do like this one.


----------



## Latestarter

OK, got it. I have a small turkey and a whole chicken in the freezer so next time I shop I'll see if I can get those items and give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So I have decided that my grey hairs coming in are quite possibly just the blonde deep inside me slowly seeping out.... 

(no offence to actual blondes!)


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Happy Belated Holidays Everyone!!!

Christmas was great! Only one son wasn't here Christmas eve and day. We had a good time doing some REALLY last minute shopping....I sold Versace for Christmas money (last minute, like christmas eve) to buy my kids stuff. I know they really don't need things, but I want them to know that they are important enough that I want to search for things they like and want. We bought ingredients to make some of the foods they have been missing the most since 3 of the kids were away from home for so long this year. 

Then we spent New Years Eve home with my daughter and her fiance. Their wedding was the next day, January 1st. It was a religious ceremony, but I am not familiar with the religion. It was a small ceremony, mostly family. A new in law did her hair and makeup and I got to help her get ready. She was absolutely beautiful! I did cry during the ceremony. Apparently her new husband had tears threatening to fall a few times during the ceremony too, but I guess he managed to keep them in check better than I did. DH had to have a whole bottle of "water" before the ceremony. Truthfully, he has had a really hard time with the whole idea of her getting married and has been a little bit of a handful for me lately. So that was fine. 




 


The only thing about the wedding that didn't go as planned was the "cake" I had ordered and paid to have delivered. My DD and her husband don't care for cake and she gets black eyes (panda eyes) if she eats alot of sugar. So I asked if they liked cheesecake. He likes lime and she likes plain. So I went to a new local "bakery" to see if they would be able to pull off a different type of cake that I had in mind. I wanted a layered (2 layers only) cheesecake, lime on top, plain on the bottom, frosted with plain white buttercream, flowers and whatnot to look similar to a small traditional wedding cake. I picked a style from a pic online, decided on flowers, colors and 2 dozen mini cupcakes with white buttercream, rosebud style, in addition, in case anyone wanted actual cake instead. Think little kids and maybe a grandma or 2. She was supposed to deliver and set up between 12 and 12:30 on the day of. I never received a confirmation call, so I called the day before to confirm for the next day. I was told yes, they were coming and the silk flowers I had picked out came in but they were horrible so she picked different flowers, but they would be lovely. I said fine (but was a little confused as to why I didn't receive a courtesy call when she first realized the problem) and texted the gate code to her. So the next morning as we were having water issues at our house (an hour away from the ceremony) in the middle of trying to get 5 adults ready to go (think, valve popping off water spigot resulting in no water pressure for showers) I got a call at 11:15 that they gate code wasn't working. She delivered over and hour early, when she knew I wasn't going to be there yet...... I found out later why.The top layer was insanely fabulous! The bottom layer wasn't set right, The frosting was regular frosting which is always horrible since we can't stand frosting anyways but especially on a cheesecake!!! Buttercream is slightly less sweet and should have been decent if not ideal with cheesecake while still giving the look I wanted. The flowers were fine, the swirls were supposed to be black, but purple would have sufficed, however it was blue and the whole thing looked like I could have frosted it myself, not the professional look I was going for by paying this fool. The mini cupcakes were frosted with purple frosting (regular of course) and had the little balls sprinkled on some of them, but also looked like a 5 year old decorated them!!! I wanted white for no stains and I could have picked up professional quality cupcakes from walmart or any other actual bakery, even at the last minute had she let me know she could not deliver what I wanted!  Found out later, that they had the day wrong, so that is why it was all a shambles. In my contract that we both signed, the date was correct, but since this person is an inlaw of my best friend, I got the real scoop. My best friends husband was the one to figure out and alert them the night before that they were talking about saturday, but our affair was scheduled for friday.

I don't want my money back, but that is what I get for trying to support a "new" business rather than go with the regular local bakery. I will never buy anything from those guys again. Oh and she left her cake stand and I got word that I needed to return it. Even though I had not agreed to rent, borrow or return anything to her, I saw in my contract that she requires rented equipment to be returned within 2 days following any event. So I tried to call her on sunday to return it but she still hasn't gotten back to me. I gave it to my BFF to give back to her. I am sure that lady really doesn't want to hear what I thought of her lack of professionalism, inability to deliver what is on a contract (and that she said she could do)or poor baking skills (the undone layer on the bottom).....

But aside form vocalizing my displeasure while trying to eat around the horrible frosting, I get to complain if I want cause I paid for it , but the wedding was fine, the company was good, good day! I have a new son in law! Yikes! At least I can say I honestly like him! My DD is a smart one and she picked a really good one I am sure!


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats to you, your family, and your daughter and new SiL! He looks quite handsome in his sailor's uniform, and she looks quite enamored of him  As a retired sailor myself, I would have to say that at the least, she picked from the right branch of the service  

Sorry the cake didn't work out right. It's really a shame, but happens all too frequently with new businesses. It's really no surprise most fail. You have to wonder what these people are thinking...

Isn't it amazing how stuff happens when you least can afford it? like having no water pressure? Jeeze...  But in the end, it seems it all came together.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats on your daughter's nuptials.  I promise it could've been worse.  My daughter actually went to the ER in her wedding dress on her wedding day...  argh!   But at least she has a good story to tell, lol.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks Latestarter and FEM!

I am glad the cake is all that was wrong. Just something to be frustrated over, nothing to "ruin" any part of the event whatsoever. 

The water was easily fixed with another part that we happened to have in the garage. DH has a weird affinity for putting those multihose adapters on EVERY spigot  so we had a spare. That valve in particular was replaced (the actual metal part) but my DH isn't much of a plumber, sooo....it doesn't ever totally shut off. Hence the hose splitters that have little plastic valve shut offs. I guess it works????


----------



## promiseacres

Definitely worse things to go wrong at a wedding.  Ours was cake issues too but it was the only thing.


----------



## babsbag

Congratulations on the marriage; she does look happy in that picture.  My youngest son just got engaged last month ...they grow up so darn fast.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

We had issues this morning.

Leaky and Wiley (and Beaux) went outside as usual first thing, but I heard a commotion and threw open the window to find them pulling feathers out of one of my ducks that had somehow gotten into the area of the yard that the dogs use. I yelled at them to back off and they did while I stayed at the window to keep them from trying to get her again, until my son could run out and get the duck. Beaux was the only good dog today so I gave him scooby snax and he got to eat all of it by himself. (In our house scooby snax are leftover chicken skins, tendons, squishy things like that I separate out when putting away a cooked bird,that I freeze in small portions for treats.)

Then, later on, we had a repair guy out to give us an estimate and someone put the dogs out, but didn't make sure the laundry room door was shut and those 2 went out back. I didn't know the dogs were out so when I went to bring them in so I could take the guy out to show him the electrical box, I saw the door open, the garage door open and ran out in my socks through the mud yelling at the top of my lungs for the dogs. They were attacking someone in the yellow chicken house, but it wasn't a chicken. It was Rosie, my naughty little goat that has commandeered the house, sleeps in it, comes into the garage to eat only the best of the hay and runs wild and free over the whole backyard. Her nose has several gashes, a small cut under her eye and she wasn't wanting to put weight on her rear right leg at first. She should be OK though. Started her on banamine and penicillin because it is the only thing I have on hand right now and moved the kidding pen to fence in her yellow chicken house. She is usually not very nice to Pearl, but that is who she gets for company so she better be nice or I will let Pearl back with the rest of the herd.

I so hate dogs!!! I know that Leaky initiated this and Wiley joined in, but I am not sure how to teach them not to touch the animals. Leaky is a great house dog and when out with me he won't touch the farm animals, but is really, actually kind of retarded. I know he is just playing when he pulls feathers from the birds (SOOO NOT OK but he isn't trying to break necks or kill). I know he was the one to bit Rosies rear end too because that is how he plays with Wiley, trying to bite her rear end. I am most upset that Wiley bit Rosies face!!! I do understand that she might try and make her move to wherever she wanted her to be, but I can't abide biting! I am sick over this. I got rid of my best dog because she was doing what she thought was right, trying to make the goat go somewhere else and killed her in the meantime. I really like both these dogs and I don't want to give up on Wiley yet. If I can keep Leaky for a few more years, DD wants him. She told me a few weeks ago she planned on abducting him once she had a place. A properly closed door and a proper fence further back would have prevented the whole tragedy today, but I don't have enough money for a dog proof fence right now. Not that I ever really trust a dog anyway, but I really don't trust them now. The crazy thing is that Wiley is even good with the cats. Pirate bites at her muzzle and claws lightly at her face and she doesn't flinch. Ladybug has been out lately since we are switching rooms around and she will hiss and smack in the direction of the dogs when she comes in the kitchen, but Wiley just watches, doesn't get crazy or anything. If only I could teach her to be that way with all my animals we would be golden.


----------



## promiseacres

Dogs are tough, most just need more play time with appropriate playmates. Our almost year old pup still sees the kids as her playmates... considering another dog....maybe it's just so hard. I really don't want another so but I know she needs a better playmate than jumping on and mauling my kids, though they deserve it at times.


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry about your issues... Hope Rosie wasn't permanently damaged and recovers fully without undue trauma. Not saying anything else.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks everyone. 

I am sure Rosie will be fine, she is walking normal so thats good. Very unhappy about being locked up though. Like I said she roams everywhere and that was fine with me. 

Promise, I agree that dogs need something to use up their energy. When we just had Beaux and Leaky, they were fine being mostly lazy house pets, but Leaky would love to run crazy around the yard for short 20 minute sprints and would try to get Beaux to join him with no luck. I was hoping Wiley would run with him and they do. Sort of. After dinner in particular, but anytime they get really excited, Wiley wants outside and Leaky  likes to "bite" her rear and they run and  make a rukus for awhile. Together they have a ton of energy! I think it was just energy directed wrong. They are both really good dogs. Leaky is 3 but very special needs. His little brain was lightly toasted on the super scorching day when my friend found him, lying on the side of the road in the heat. They thought he was dead, but stopped to check. Wiley is just a puppy. A smidge over a year and with poor enough manners that she was most likely not in the house at her first home.  She is still not potty trained despite being quickly crate trained since she came to us. She forgets to go when outside, and we try to get her outside ALOT! And I hate to crate her anymore than she already is since she has to be most of the time I am at work. I come home to let her out at lunch and as soon as I get home.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Rosie is OK. Some scars across her nose, but she is back to being rude to my little Pearl. 

Today we did BoSe on the nigerian girls, Nubian girls and Bellini and Cosmo. Had to do Cosmos hooves too. They grow insanely fast and she walks weird. I feel terrible though cause she freaks out when we have to handle her. 

I am pretty sure Brie(nubian) is bred. She looks huge. I tried to breed her to Swagger, but he is a nigerian and one of last years babies at that, so we had to turn a plastic sink upside down to give him a boost.  She would be due around April. Bailey (boer) is huge too. She should be due sometime between late February and the start of march if she took early. Then Rigatoni (boer) should be about 3 weeks after that if the flirty behaviors I saw meant they were bred around those times. This all over the calendar breeding is making me crazy, but we got a late start to breeding. In part because I don't want a ton of babies with flooded pens and no place to put them. In part because my assistants are all moving out and getting jobs/going to school so I am left shorthanded. Most of my goats are friendly enough I can handle and catch them myself, but a few of them are fairly timid and I have to help with those. 

Pirate is supposed to get her stump amputated on tuesday. She has been having alot of pain lately so I can't wait any longer.  The Dr wants to do that surgery separate from her spay, so we gotta wait on that one. That way her thigh muscles can heal and not interfere with the abdominal muscles healing. She was bad for her blood draw the other day... I couldn't even help, had to let the coworkers do it. I know she will be fine, but I am a nervous wreck about this all. 

My BFFs dog was attacked by their neighbor dog breaking into their yard!  Bruno is OK, small puncture would, but darn neighbor is trying to say that they are both 50% at fault. They will accept half the vet bills just so there are no fights, but their dog was in his own yard, they are not at fault. The dog that broke into their yard is at fault! 

Sold all 5 of the mixed breed pullets ( I was not wanting to have to eat them) so that is good!

Our old retired 4H show bunny (fuzzy lop) that was looking a little sickly is doing better since we separated her from the younger rabbits. 

Talked to the neighbor about getting some of the walnut fire wood from her orchard. She has generously told me to take all I need!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I took this pic several weeks ago. Not sure if I shared this story before but I like it. When we were first married we didn't have alot for Christmas. I borrowed a plastic Christmas tree from my mom and we bought 3 ornaments. As a joke I hung a stuffed Kermit the frog upside down in the tree. We didn't have a star or angel for the top, so I took one of my childhood dolls, given to me from my grandparents. I used some old silk fabric and silk leaves leftover from another project and made an angel, using a toilet paper roll and duct tape to secure her to the top of the tree. She watched over us every Christmas for many years. Each year, I would long for a "real" angel, but preferred to spend what ever we could manage on gifts for the kids or husband. I never found an angel I thought was pretty enough to replace my little doll anyway. Then one year, my MIL gave us her old Christmas decorations as she no longer needed them. Included was an actual, lighted angel! But, ceramic face and all, I still didn't like her as much as my little friend and by then she was a tradition. So I took her off the tree to give her an upgrade. While I was working on her, DS was very upset that she was missing from her usual spot at the top of the tree so he made me a construction paper angel, as only a 5 year old could. It was so sweet! I hung her near the top of the tree til our other angel was finished. That paper angel still comes out every year, even though our angel has resumed her place. I took the ceramic angel apart and used the plastic lighted base and wings. I bought our angel some pretty new fabric for her dress and this is how she has been adorned for the last several years. I realized that the sentiment behind her, both as my childhood toy and our childrens Christmas angel was far more than any other angel would give us and I have no intentions of retiring her ever. 




Pirates surgery was successful. She was doing fine until I would peek into surgery, then her monitors would start to alarm and her oxygen levels would drop. As soon as I walked away, the monitors would behave and her O2 levels would go back to normal!  Afterwards, she was freaking out so bad from the E-collar. Once it was off though, she settled down. She will sometimes get so painful, that she runs straight at me yowling angrily and climbing right in my lap while "telling" me just how bad she feels. I give her her "drugs" and my poor little junkie is flying high about ten minutes later! LOL! I am glad we are through the worst part. She is learning how to rebalance and is back to playing and hopping around. Her buddy Wiley was soooo worried about her and had to check out her sutures. She just patted Wileys face and seemed glad to be back home with her friend.  She was so bad for the blood draw a few days before that she reset the curve for judging how bad cats are behaving at work ... as in " worse than Pirate or not as bad???"  Here she is helping with the laundry...



and her stump now...


----------



## Latestarter

Aside from the missing appendage and stitches, she looks good. Hope she heals up completely. Thanks for sharing the angel story.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks Latestarter!

Today I drove to another city to buy my kid his market goat for 4h. Came home with a mom and 5 week old, red with dark dapples, buck kid. Kid looks nice and long, sturdy. Hope we have a champion!!! The mom is sweet, almost to being obnoxious we were told. I laughed and said 'that's just my kind of goat!'  She reminds me of Ravi. She is a traditional, unregistered, seems smaller than our big boers ( have to see how she compares to them tomorrow). But hopefully since the kid is by himself, he will grow like crazy. He is the right age. I was worried that if we got a single, he would be lonely. This way he has company, hopefully mom will let him nurse for a long time, keeping the protein up for more muscle.... She has a nice udder, long teats but I don't think it is show quality. I hope he can show her in the breeding goat class. We have the option of a breeding back to a stocky young black dappled buck  this summer..... but without registration on anyone. 

Of course there is a goat for sale online that I want for myself....... Somebody stop me!!!!No more goats, no more goats, no more goats.... I have enough, I have enough, I have enough.... remind me to never look for goats for sale online ever again....ever, ever, ever....it is the kids fault!I think that as long as no one makes offers on Beefy or JackJack Jr, I should be fine....deep breath....


----------



## goats&moregoats

Glad your cat is doing well & congrats on the new goats.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks G&MG!

It is POURING!!! I mean POURING!!! here. I usually tell folks that since we are in the bathtub of California, we never get rain, but when we do, it's like God turned on the tap....Well the tap is open! I might just float right out of the tub like a little fishy......LOL!

Rain is good. I love rainy weather  , but I am a bit worried about all the flooding in the animal pens.... So far everyone still has a dry place to hunker down. The ducks are loving it all though!!! 

Had to go to town to get bananas for the goats as we need to finish coppering everybody. Bummed we gotta do it in the rain...and that I forgot to order the empty gelcaps.  

DS was a little concerned that his new doe is pretty small. I would guess she is in the 100+ lb range. I think the buck looked like he had some Kiko in him, his horns went out to the side like I have seen on Kikos and he seemed built more like pictures I have seen of them too. He didn't look all that large either, maybe 125-150. I think the guy was estimating high, he thought she was 150 and the buck was 175 (though he admitted he didn't have a scale and noone had ever asked him about weights before). Ravi averages somewhere between 150 and 175 so there is no way the doe is that big. But, I like that the doe is in nice condition, no runny noses on any of the goats at their property, and she is very friendly. In my opinion, she is average for a boer in the general market. The kid is nice and long. seems square on his feet. Looks a little lean, but our baby boers did for awhile too. He reminds me of a shorter, longer Beefy at that age. And if he does have Kiko, he should grow well.  We plan on weighing him today so we will have a starting point.

Picked up Starbucks while in town to give us fuel for the goat chores....I am such an addict  ... just smelling the coffee at the drive through window  ...... Can you say Starbucks Junkie???   I think if I could never have Starbucks again, I would just go dig a whole and climb in it. 

I picked up stuff for a chicken tortilla soup....it is actually lazy persons soup cause all I put in it is hominy, canned enchilada sauce, chicken or duck, and corn tortillas, then top it with cilantro and maybe lemon. Kinda like Pozole, but not. Like I said lazy. That's me. Oh and if you add cheese it is like enchilada soup! Nice! and still lazy.


----------



## Latestarter

Glad to hear you're getting rain... CA always needs it, but wish it was slower and steady rather than downpours. Hope everything works out with the new doe and buck. 

Sorry... haven't been able to figure out the "attraction" to Starbucks. Only went there twice and it was more than enough for me. Way overpriced nasty tasting crap IMHO...   Went the 2nd time to verify my 1st impression   Absolutely not worth climbing into a hole over being without... My daughter is an addict to it as well.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thats Ok Latestarter ... We need some folks that are immune to the addiction to save the rest of us should the world start to fall apart.  I mean really... a zombie apocalypse I could handle, but if it meant no Starbucks, then we would have issues!!! I need to befriend a barista ASAP!!!!


----------



## Latestarter

OK, I'll man the AR while you partake


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Sounds great! I am a much better human fully caffeinated anyways!


----------



## Ferguson K

Glad you're getting some rain!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

We appreciate the rain too!!! Praying it snows in the hills so we get more snow pack as that is what fills our reservoirs.

Rosie was really bent out of shape tonight that the new goats are in HER chicken house eating HER food!  She thinks that she rightfully commandeered it and since she was penned up there for the last few weeks recovering from the attack with her roommate Pearl, she should have squatters rights!  Too bad for her, I am bigger, bossier and have fingers that can open and close the locks on the gate and she cant!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So we weighed the kid today....4 times (cause I didn't believe it!!!) ....he is 5 weeks old and 38 lbs! I don't think we should have any trouble reaching 60 lbs by June!!!  He is already the size of our smaller nigerians!!! It is dark when I leave and dark when I get home so no pics yet...  I think he looks like a limousine... long and low.


----------



## babsbag

That is a good size buckling, glad you found one as there seems to be a shortage around me too. But really, you had to bring home the dam too? You are such an addict... I thought you weren't going to get anymore goats.   I should have some mini alpines here soon...just sayin' you need some of those too.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

These 2 are DS 4h project. If he can show her in the breeders class great. If not he can sell her or take the guy up on his offer for a free breeding back to the other buck. 

The one I am trying not to get is a beautiful dappled nubian/boer cross.... 

The shortage is due to folks cutting herds for the water shortage and the resulting feed cost. I am (knock on wood) still paying $13 a bale for alfalfa and it is still good stuff, but usually by now we are in the $18-19 a bale crummy last cutting, or shipped in from other states.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

babsbag said:


> You are such an addict...



My name is Ragdollcatlady and I am a goat addict....Yep! That about sums it up! LOL!

And no... I do not need GAS anonymous...that is for quitters! I however have absolutely no intention of quitting as I rather enjoy my addiction thank you very much!


----------



## babsbag

I pay about the same for alfalfa but I buy 1400 lb bales and it comes out to about 12-13 for 100 lbs. People in other states would mug us for those prices.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So apparently the limosines new name is Robert Elliot Orwell Speedwagon! REO Speedwagon....  Hope he never has to try and and learn to spell his own name .... I guess he could just sing it. 

So I picked up my kid from his internship the other night and he comes out in shorts. It has been freezing out so I ask, just out of curiosity, why the guy is freezing instead of wearing weather appropriate attire. (Sometimes my kids just prefer to look like homeless orphans so I am expecting any sort of answer, really.) He says that his pants are too tight. Too tight!He had mentioned, only about 3 days prior mind you, that his pants were getting snug. He weighed in at a whopping 180 when we were weighing the baby goat the other day. And he works out at school. So I get that he needs new clothes. But he failed to mention the critical fact that he was unable to breath, bend or otherwise move like a human being in his current pants, to the point that he opted for 'freeze your arse off' wear rather than wear pants! We managed to find him 3 pairs of slacks and 2 workout pants at Goodwill and another pair of slacks and 2 pair of jeans from Wallymart before the night was out. He has been told to gather his other pants to donate to Goodwill so that another unsuspecting mother will have good cheap options when she goes to pick her kid up in the freezing cold and finds him in shorts cause his pants are too small!


----------



## babsbag

Both of my boys lived in shorts from about 4th - 12th grade. The ONLY time that they wore long pants was when a Boy Scout activity required it or they went somewhere VERY formal, and that seldom happened. My youngest wore slacks to his 8th grade graduation and that was the first time his teachers saw him in long pants.  They never cared about the weather, always wore shorts; strange children.


----------



## babsbag

Both of my boys lived in shorts from about 4th - 12th grade. The ONLY time that they wore long pants was when a Boy Scout activity required it or they went somewhere VERY formal, and that seldom happened. My youngest wore slacks to his 8th grade graduation and that was the first time his teachers saw him in long pants.  They never cared about the weather, always wore shorts; strange children.


----------



## babsbag

Both of my boys lived in shorts from about 4th - 12th grade. The ONLY time that they wore long pants was when a Boy Scout activity required it or they went somewhere VERY formal, and that seldom happened. My youngest wore slacks to his 8th grade graduation and that was the first time his teachers saw him in long pants.  They never cared about the weather, always wore shorts; strange children.


----------



## samssimonsays

I love that story! 

My "brother" (closest thing I have to a brother) wore shorts all year round. We live in MINNESOTA!  -20 degrees, he walked to the bus stop in SHORTS. Crazy.... He still only wears SHORTS. EEEK!


----------



## Latestarter

No different from when girls wore skirts and dresses year round...  justsayin'


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I just learned a new word It was so funny I even had tears rolling down my face....Poopinific! I had asked DS to let the dogs out and make me a cup of coffee please. He brought me coffee left over from our late night of cleaning and moving stuff in the kitchen, warmed and with milk added. Nice and thoughtful and of course we don't want to waste coffee. But I was trying to convince him, that while I don't mind coffee from a few hours ago, fresh coffee is better and I would love for him to make a fresh pot if he didn't mind (meaning of course, please make me more coffee!).  I was explaining that fresh coffee is poopinific...it makes you poop where old coffee doesn't so isn't that worth it? LOL!  I have no idea where the word came from, it just popped out! And it was so funny I couldn't stop laughing! My poor, poor decaffeinated brain trying desperately to get someone to bring her some coffee just so she can function!!! Pretty creative for not having any actually firing neurons yet! I'm still giggling....

I tried to get a few pics of DS's limo, REO Speedwagon. It was getting dark, and since they were eating he wouldn't look up.




 

Since I was out there, I snapped a few pics of one or 2 others. Bailey has really filled out and Rigatoni has developed into a semi truck! They are sisters (a year apart I believe) that @babsbag was so generous to share with us. 

 



Last night, we moved the fridge, freezer and shelf in the kitchen to add shelves behind them. The spot they live in is really deep and I didn't want to get rid of the shelves (they are very useful, reused in many areas of the house over the years). So we stacked 3 of them, screwed together and bolted to wall of course because we are in California and that is what you do here. I can store dry goods in sealed cans or plastic storage containers there. Things we don't use often. The shelves and fridge are easy enough to move, the freezer...not so much. With the shelves back there the machines still have room room to breathe surprising enough. I don't actually have kitty litter in the kitchen.... those buckets hold the dogs food and are stored on the shelf because Beaux Jangles will open the bucket and eat 2 weeks worth of food in like 10 minutes.


----------



## babsbag

Those are some chunky girls...are either one of them bred to Rocky?  Are the "little" twins still little?  

Flash had his first offspring born today. Unfortunately I was not home and the doe had quads and kid number two was trying to be born with ribs first so I lost three of them. I checked her at 6:00 AM and didn't see anything going on.  My DH was supposed to be watching and I think they were born really early this morning and he didn't see them until 3:00 PM. I was 3 hours away with my future DIL and her mom shopping for a wedding dress. DH is great with human kids...not so much livestock. A friend came to check on the doe for me and she said it was all just a tangled mess. My doe is a standard Alpine, big doe, big uterus, and a lot of room to get tangled in for little kids. Sad way to start the kidding season. 

The one kid that made is a Sundgau buckling and adorable. Didn't check eye color as it was dark and I was tired.


----------



## Latestarter

Awww... sorry your doe had complications  Hope the one survivor turns out OK. Is the mom alright? 

Grats on your soon to be acquisitioned DIL (and of course the associated M-IL and F-IL as well )


----------



## OneFineAcre

Poopinific
I always wondered what it was called


----------



## babsbag

@Latestarter, thanks for asking; mom appears to be fine. Treated her with an antibiotic just in case. The doe is a good milker and I was hoping to have a little more help keeping her in milk until the dairy is running but guess I am going to have to help out.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Sorry about the 3 kids 

Glad mom and kid are OK. Hope you got those blue eyes!

Bailey and Rigatoni were both bred to Rocky. I think Bailey should be due around March 1st, and Riggs a few weeks after that. Ravi was in with him too, but she might have still been cycling later when we were out of town, cause Andy broke into the pen with her and Rocky. I made sure to write down all the dates. The girls were pen bred so no definite due dates except the days I wrote down that I saw some strong flirty behaviors. 

The little twins are still little. Cosmo caught up to Bellini but they are still alot smaller. I have them in with the nigerian herd and I tried to breed them to nigerians for eye candy kids. Bellini had a couple good possible takes, but Cosmo is afraid of us so she wasn't very receptive to being on a leash, out of the pen or with the buck that was out, soooo...we will see. I want to get weights on them, and see if Bellini does good with kidding. She might be around 100lbs, but I can't be sure.



OneFineAcre said:


> Poopinific
> I always wondered what it was called


    Now you know!!!!


----------



## babsbag

Looking forward to some nice spotted kids.  Boers and Nigis should be colorful, that should be fun. My Alpine buck is a chamoisee and it seems that all his kids are too, gets boring, not to mention hard to tell them apart. I do miss the spots. 

No blue eyes.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

My DD drew some of our goats, pics posted with her express permission....  it took me forever to figure out how to get them on here, hope you can all make out the pics


----------



## OneFineAcre

Nice


----------



## babsbag

What a talented young lady; those drawings are great.


----------



## Ferguson K

Love the drawings!


----------



## babsbag

Here's Flash's little darlings that were born today. Both doelings.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhhh, they are sooo cute!  I want some babies but I've got a few more weeks of waiting to do...


----------



## OneFineAcre

I looked at the pics again today from my computer, all I had was phone last night.
Very good.
Congrats on the new babies.


----------



## Latestarter

They look beautiful! And both doelings as well.  The colors are sweet. You have said you like eye candy  I see you've got them in the new barn as well! Grats! That's gotta feel good.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Congrats on the new kids Babs! ....Looks like you still got a chamoisee but I see black n white too. Glad they are both girls!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Happy Valentines Day Everyone!

I took it easy today.

Last weekend, we were visiting family and I got to meet my second new nephew. Then I had a migraine on the way home and after a full workweek, I was just tired. 

I taught my first nephew "E" how to properly give gifts. He is 4 months old and needs to learn about these things. Apparently, I already gave him a few inappropriate childrens books. If you have ever heard of "Guess How Much I Love You" with the little nutbrown hare....try reading it like this....little brown nut hare..... That is how my brother reads it...  And of course I happened to give him a few different variations of the book.     And then I got in trouble with "Skippy Jon Jones and the Big Bones".... I can't repeat the line from that one, but I suggest you read it.... Cute story but OH MY! When you read the line you will know what I am talking about! 

Anyway, I bought him a set of Little People super heros, Superman, Batman, Joker, Robin, Batgirl, Wonder Woman...Totally cool!!!! I helped him open them, while I explained that to give the best gifts, you have think really hard about something the other person would absolutely love...then throw that idea out the window, buy something you have been wanting forever, and give them that. Then you can sit there and be super sorry for yourself in your own private pity party while you watch them play with your most favorite thing ever!!! As I watched him playing with the coolest little people ever.....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I sold Jacks Jester today. ND buckling I kept back from last year. I was wanting to breed him this breeding season, but he was a little slow figuring things out and the girls I was wanting him bred to were getting frustrated .... So I ended up cutting his dates short and bringing in my older boys. I still have his full sister (who also has lovely mooonspots) and 2 others with Jack Sparrow in them. I was so silly to buy Armani a few months ago but I couldn't pass up his genes .... I just had too many boys for the number of ND girls. He went to a young girl that will be in 4H soon so hopefully he will do good things for her herd. He should compliment their black and white girls wonderfully. He is a chocolate buckskin with moonspots so they should get some nice variety.


----------



## OneFineAcre

ragdollcatlady said:


> Happy Valentines Day Everyone!
> 
> I took it easy today.
> 
> Last weekend, we were visiting family and I got to meet my second new nephew. Then I had a migraine on the way home and after a full workweek, I was just tired.
> 
> I taught my first nephew "E" how to properly give gifts. He is 4 months old and needs to learn about these things. Apparently, I already gave him a few inappropriate childrens books. If you have ever heard of "Guess How Much I Love You" with the little nutbrown hare....try reading it like this....little brown nut hare..... That is how my brother reads it...  And of course I happened to give him a few different variations of the book.     And then I got in trouble with "Skippy Jon Jones and the Big Bones".... I can't repeat the line from that one, but I suggest you read it.... Cute story but OH MY! When you read the line you will know what I am talking about!
> 
> Anyway, I bought him a set of Little People super heros, Superman, Batman, Joker, Robin, Batgirl, Wonder Woman...Totally cool!!!! I helped him open them, while I explained that to give the best gifts, you have think really hard about something the other person would absolutely love...then throw that idea out the window, buy something you have been wanting forever, and give them that. Then you can sit there and be super sorry for yourself in your own private pity party while you watch them play with your most favorite thing ever!!! As I watched him playing with the coolest little people ever.....



I love Guess How Much I Love You
It was one of Rachel"s favorites


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Me too! That is why I had to get it for him. I guess my brother had temporary dyslexia and it came out sounding wrong to him. I was confused why it sounded inappropriate until he explained it. Of course my young adult boys got it right away. Now my brother and sister in law can't read that book with a straight face.  Oh well, what can you do?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Here is a link to the Palm Silage pellets nutrition analysis (as per the company) that I am trying out on my goats. The milking girls had a few tastes of this last season and they ended up liking it pretty well. If anyone can give me their take on the nutrition analysis, I would really love some help and I know some folks on here have much to share. 

So far the biggest concern for me is that it looks like the iron is really high??....

http://palmsilage.com/analyses/


----------



## babsbag

It does look like the iron is high, the feeds I compared it to don't have any added iron.  The crude fiber is high compared to other goat feed, like Purina or Bar Ale.  Also not sure about the calhos ration being .90 ???  I have never seen it written that way.   

Not sure what the high iron would do but @Southern by choice might be able to answer that.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Wiley was cracking me up again today. She has done it before, but she was 'waving' at me again. I finally figured out why.... She comes barreling in from outside, past me at mach speed, only to turn and 'wave' at me very dramatically and several times in a row..... Had me confused for a minute until she headed straight at me at the same speed, and I frantically 'waved' at her, in an effort to stop/slow/or otherwise prevent her from running me over. LOL!!! She was copying me! I put a hand up in a 'stop' position to signal the dogs "down" and also depending on the situation, to "stay" in whatever position they are in. Until Wiley. This girl is so fast when she comes toward me that I frequently am a bit over dramatic with the motion I guess, hence her over dramatic imitation of me!  If I only had her odd colored eyes, we would be twins!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Today we used a cattle panel to make Andy his own little bachelor pad within the boer girls pen. He broke the wire that was keeping him and Rocky out of the girls side so he has been hanging with the girls for a few days. But Bailey looks ready to pop at any moment and he was rubbing along her backside... surely not the most comfortable thing this late in her pregnancy. And just plain weird! while we were situating everything, he did pee on his beard and make a giant kissy face towards me! LOL! I was so not about to kiss that mug!!!! NO WAY! But it was was super funny!

My gander and I had a deep conversation today. Something along the lines of "if you bite me again I will return the favor, but I know how to use seasonings and I have a great recipe I have been wanting to try...."   Not really. He cost me way too much and I don't mind that he is willing to take on people or worse. I would hope he could defend his gaggle against a threat, human or otherwise, especially in the side yard sine the fencing isn't great over there. But biting the hand that feeds you is never a good idea!  I did pick him up and threaten him but he is gorgeous and I love him.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I haven't been able to get a good pic of Armani but this one isn't all that bad. His mom, Desert Nannys Uptown Girl has a killer udder with long teats, especially for a nigerian. Armani has white pants. I think that's pretty funny. Not sure why, but I do.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

We weighed Beefaroni today since I was trying to update the sale add on him... He weighed in at 95-97 lbs. I am happy with that. He doesn't look as big as I would like so I am happy that his weight is decent. He was born last April so he is around 10 1/2 months old. He has primarily been raised on little to no grain, just hay, except during weaning and then recently, as we started up grain for the winter recovery. I am so ready for everyone to fill out and regain condition again. 

Here are some pics from today.


 



We have been weighing DS baby goat REO Speedwagon every monday and he is consistently gaining about 4 lbs a week. He was 51 lbs last week. We started halter training him. We are just at the 'put it on during feeding' stage since he is small enough that it just slips off if you try to lead him anywhere just yet.

DS2 (one of my twins)was just here. It is so fun having the 3 boys together. They get so excited to be together. It has been a short 2 days. DS1 mentioned that we are very close as a family. More than most of his friends families. I'll take that as a parenting done right point! (Not sure how many of those points I will get so they all count.)


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Trying to teach Wiley to lay nicely under the chair while I use the computer is proving to be very difficult.... Some Pirate keeps distracting her. Grabbing her tail, smacking her nose....eating my kids cards.....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

We are on kid watch with Bailey up first. She is a really big boer goat and has a huge belly. I really want girls to keep, but practically, boys to sell would be better. She doesn't like eating minerals, so I started her on a grain mix already to hopefully increase her vitamin/mineral uptake that way. As long as everyone is healthy I will be thrilled! Day 150 would be March 1.   

I just got my membership info back from ABGA. My herd name was approved as well as the same tattoo I use for my dairy goats.


----------



## Latestarter

That's great news on the ABGA membership and herd name. OK, so joining you on kid watch, waiting on Bailey to deliver the goods!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

DS was helping me outside a few minutes ago. He blessed Bailey (or something like that...) "HOLY COW!" is actually what he said...  For a minute I was concerned that he forgot we didn't have cows, but then I realized, she is rather the size of a small cow! Her udder is filling just fine and her rear needs a 'wide load' sign.  I told her she can have her kids today, tomorrow if she must or Wednesday even, but NOT on Tuesday since we have Farm Day. 


We dusted all the big boers and the 'little' boys with DE. We have Farm Day on Tuesday so I think we should wait to dust the others when we get back. I did trim Cherrys hooves (DS3s mama goat) and gave her copper and selenium since the previous owner didn't do those for his herd. We also did Beefaronis selenium since according to my records we didn't do his at the same time as the rest of the herd. It took a few days to get the whole herd done so glad I wrote it all down. 

We tried to put bands on Swaggers horns, but I don't think it will work.... I'll let you know how it goes. 

It is beautiful outside but getting hot. 

Yesterday I found 2 eggs in the lavendar sebastopol pen! Yeah! Hope they are fertile and they keep laying. This is really late. Normally my geese start laying around the first. This time, they started in November/December and then quit.


----------



## babsbag

ragdollcatlady said:


> DS was helping me outside a few minutes ago. He blessed Bailey (or something like that...) "HOLY COW!" is actually what he said...  For a minute I was concerned that he forgot we didn't have cows, but then I realized, she is rather the size of a small cow!



You made me laugh at that one. I have a few cows out there too so I understand. 

About the minerals that she won't eat...I had the same problem with most of my goats so I switched to Magnum Milk by Caprine and they love them.  Maybe try another brand.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Farm Day was a success. We are exhausted! Sadly, there seemed to be far fewer presenters both big farm types and small personal types at this years event. We took: 2 Nubians Brie and Colby, 5 Nigerians,Little Italy, Pearl, KJ, Spellbound,Calico Pony, 2 Boers Cherry and Speedwagon, 2 geese, mama duck and her babies, a pair of bantam chocolate orpingtons, 1 Maran hen and 1 Ameraucana hen and 2 silkie hens. I had 3 boys to help thank goodness! We had several classes show up early or at a wrong time, but we just did the other half of the presentation for the 'other' group so it all worked out OK and the kids had fun. One girl was so confused about baby goats being called "kids". She kept asking me, 'you know, like a lamb is a baby sheep???'... LOL! One child tried to help by suggesting that goat kids are spelled with 2 D's...DS1s favorite kid was a little girl that got REALLY excited about the silkies. I guess, every time he mentioned silkies or showed the pics of them, she would get more excited....and then he pulled one out for her to hold!!! I have a feeling she is going to remember today! 

Baileys udder is filling up, it is all the way down to her hocks!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that had no power this morning! Like the whole house was out! So only as much water in the taps as was left in the holding tank and water heater and we had no lights, no cooking , no coffee! We did have LOTS of deodorant... (haha! actually we had done the showers and stuff at night so we were OK on that) and we got breakfast sandwiches on the way. They had coffee there for us so we survived!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Nice update
Glad Farm Day went well


----------



## babsbag

Farm day sounds like fun. Who sponsors the event and where do the kids come from? Aren't the kids (human ones) in school today?  

Nothing better than a boer that has enough milk to raise her kids. That is sadly lacking in many of the high end boer goats. Can't wait to see her kids.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

We have kids!!!!

Twin girls!!!!

12 lbs red, heavily spotted, 8 lbs solid red.  

She had them on the ground when I went out to check around 5:30-6 pm. The little red one was soaking wet so likely just hit the ground minutes before. The spotted one was in Andys pen. Mama is a gentle giant! She is huge, but is so careful where she steps. We have them currently tucked into the old shed in the same pen. I am afraid to try and block the door, Ravi might break something trying to get in and cause more trouble than it is worth. So open door it is. Temp is fine outside, but mama had them tucked under the shelf anyways so they should stay plenty cozy. We milked out about a cup of colostrum and her udder is already full again. Last year, she fed Pearl when Little was at the fair, and gave me milk for supplementing Ravis triplets, so I am sure Bailey will be able to feed both girls just fine...and we could probably sneak a little for our coffee too without her even noticing. Her udder is...ugly, to put it plainly, but her teats are soft as butter and the babies had no trouble eating so I have no complaints here. Milking her is a smidge difficult since she has 2 teats fused nearly the whole way, milk leaks/squirts out the second orifice when you milk the main one, but whatever. So far it looks like both baby girls are 1x1  Oh and they both have thick, luscious coats! I am so grateful she waited until we were home and had them in the evening. Very considerate of her.




 

 

I didn't get a good pic of the red one, she was moving in all 3 pics, but you can see how dark she is behind her sister. 

Farm Day is put on by the Farm Bureau. All the third graders in the county come on a field trip to learn about agriculture and where their food comes from. Even for such an agricultural area, surprisingly many of the kids have never seen many of the animals we bring and many are new to the idea that eggs, milk and meat came from somewhere other than the grocery store. I think this is our 5th year doing the dairy goat presentation, 4th doing this combo goat and poultry presentation in the big arena. My poultry kids were originally doing the little 4h free time presentations but I was struggling to help them and run between the poultry kids and DS3s dairy goat one, so I asked if we could move the poultry kids closer to my dairy goat kid and they ended up giving us a big area and set groups to present to. We always try and squeeze in groups even if they weren't supposed to come to ours cause touching the eggs and animals is what I would have loved about a field trip like this so I want to share with any group that wants to join us. I got a kick out of watching several of the kids pet the goose eggs today!  The eggs are hard boiled so they can handle them, but they seem to want to pet the larger eggs instead for some reason. We brought blue, green, brown and pink eggs just to share the rainbow of colors.


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats! You've got more SPOTS! What a beauty! and twin does too! Life is GOOD! Although if I recall, I think you wanted bucklings to sell...  Anyway, they both look great and mom seems to be doing all the things a good momma should be doing. thanks for the pics!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks Latestarter!

Actually... what I really wanted was girls to keep , but selling (what I SHOULD do) would be easier with boys  since I already have 2 spotted bucks. I am a full blown addict and it is sooooo easy to just keep them.


----------



## babsbag

Ahhh!!! Makes me miss my spotted goats. Sorry about the double teat, don't know that I ever checked her to be quite honest. She was the first spotted kid born at my place so I was so thrilled to see spots and a doeling that I doubt I checked much else. At the time I was going to sell spotted Boers but little did I know how hard it was to get the spots to show up. I really wanted black spotted ones and that was the reason I bought a solid black doe and a black headed doe but could never make them appear. Oh well, just glad she had them ok, and those are BIG kids.  It's funny that you got a solid red; with a spotted dam and sire you would think spots all the way. Just goes to show how illusive those spots can be.

Bellini and her sister had a solid red dam (I think...Tequilla??) If so they were line bred to their sire trying to get those spots to appear and I guess it worked...that time.

Wait...last year?  Was she still in milk when I gave her to you?  Have you ever tasted her milk? Boers are supposed to have really rich milk. I have a Boer/Alpine due this week and she is as wild as they come so it should be a challenge to milk her but we will see.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Yes, When you gave her to me, her kids had just been removed and she came to me in milk. By the next day she looked so engorged, that I had to milk her out. She wasn't to sure about the milking thing or the milkstand, but offered extra snacks, her inner eating machine came alive and then of course, she was almost a dream on the stand. Honestly better then several of my milking girls their whole first milking seasons. Her milk is rich and creamy!  Just like the non sugared variety of nigerian milk. In fact I forgot that nigerian milk tasted extra sweet until I did a taste test with Baileys milk. Now I remember that when I first started drinking my goats milk, I was thrown by the sweetness. 

As for her teats... it doesn't matter. (Not supposed to look a gift 'horse' in the mouth/teats....and besides, she is my favorite so it wouldn't matter anyway.) She can feed her kids and I (mostly) learned how to milk her anyway. I know in boers it is hart to find 1x1 and honestly, I would think that 2x2 fully functioning on a high producer would actually be best if you have 3-4 kids. I hate having 3-4 nigerian kids with only 2 teats. I don't want anyone to have to 'fight' for their meals. I always try to at least offer supplemental bottles to trips or quads. Some will take to the extra so they don't have to fight, some prefer mom to me.


----------



## babsbag

Glad you like her; she was always pretty easy going. She has a solid red sister that I sold, wish I had given her to you too. 

I think that many of the spotted does do better with milk production as a lot of them have Nubian blood in the line as that is how many producers started breeding for spots.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So apparently Bailey prefers spots too. I picked up her red kid and the baby cried. She ran in to check on her spotted kid that was sleeping under the shelf. She gets down on her knees and touches her, checks her out, stares at her for 2-3 minutes just making sure she really is fine! The funny thing is... she does it every time. Checks her spotted kid for every cry, when it isn't even her crying!


----------



## babsbag

What a sweet prejudice mama.  Has to look like me or it's no good.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I milked out another cup and a half of colostrum and froze it. It seems like the kids might not eat as much from one side. The other side was empty so that is good. 

The spotted kid is a square little chunk! Solid body, wide chest and a fat neck! Can't wait to see how she grows out!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Babs, I have a feeling the red kid is going to be sweeter....she was soaking wet when I got there yesterday and she seems more snuggly when I pick her up.... I am in trouble....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I think Georgia wanted Reeses kids 2 years ago, because they looked like her....Probably part of what helps keep kids and mamas together. If they look the same, they belong together..... But since she doesn't primp in front of the mirror....how does Bailey even know what she, herself, looks like???


----------



## babsbag

Good point.  I have had does that hated one kid to the point that they wouldn't let them nurse but why. ???  For an experiment take the spotted one away and then see what happens when the other one cries. Did she get a chance to clean the red one or did you do most of it?

I know what you mean about being in trouble. I have this little tiny LM doeling that adores me. It is the last kid I would choose to keep this year but it loves me. Not fair at all.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bailey had already cleaned the red ones face and got some of the goop off her, she was just still wet when I got out there. I wiped her off a little bit, then stood her near Bailey and she tended to her while I got the spotted one out of Andys pen. She had gone through the cattle panel and was just standing there chillin. She doesn't dislike her, just has a definite preference for the spotted one.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Here is a pic of Baileys smaller girl. She is very feminine looking. It looks like she might actually have some dark spots on her neck and one on her forehead. The girls came in for a goat taming session, jumping on the couch and watching HULU with me for an hour. My kinda night!Of course the pics of the spotted little one didn't come out. The lighting is pretty low in this particular room and the camera, even with the flash on, will just randomly decide to refuse to actually snap the pic I demand it take....something about a cameras prerogative, its name being on the creative works, "picture pride".....blah,blah,blah.....Whatever!



 



We have rain!!! Lots of it but a heavy shower or 2 at a time. Andy knocked his sheetmetal shelter down so we were out fixing it in the rain. Boy goats are very hard on their houses! Thankfully, the boers don't melt in the rain like the dairy goats do. They will come out of their shelter to check out whatever you have.... after all, you might have brought them a snack!  And if you didn't, then you out to be ashamed!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

The little girls after a romp outside. Of course they were tired of running by the time I managed to grab the camera...


 

This pic if for @babsbag,  Rigatoni has filled out really well! She is long like Bailey and so stocky!


----------



## Latestarter

You have some really pretty goats. Their fur/hair looks so sleek and glossy. Not sure why, but I thought Rigatoni was a buck


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Latestarter said:


> You have some really pretty goats. Their fur/hair looks so sleek and glossy.



Thanks Late starter! 
I try to keep my goats well fed and in good condition. Today we were checking on the skin and coat conditions up close. Rigatoni had some mites/lice so we are doing the ivermectin injections. Did all the boys and half of the girls. I used DE a week ago in the pen and on the goats, to get a jump on the bugs and so I could wait another week on the injection. While it has never given us problems and I understand ivermectin is safe for pregnant does....I still want to be careful. Riggs is due anytime, but I expect in 2 more weeks as I noted flirty behavior on the calendar and she has developed a small udder. She is a first timer. Babies should be nearly all ready. I don't want to wait too long as Bailey has her new kids in there too and I don't want them to have buggy issues right away either!



Latestarter said:


> Not sure why, but I thought Rigatoni was a buck



LOL! If it is because of her handsome, boyish looks, that is because she does look like a boy!  I should have gone with Macaroni, Mac for short cause she is actually a mac truck in disguise! I wanted a name that went with RavioliAnna and she looks pretty masculine so I thought Rigatoni fit.


----------



## babsbag

Thanks for the pic. I love the little brown one laying on her sister with her tongue sticking out.  They are so shiny and pretty and clean when they are little, kissable little things. 

Rig looks good; looking forward to seeing her babies too. 

I had a buck with lice this last fall so really expecting to see it on many more of my goats when it gets warmer. I have never had any creepy crawlies until this year but I guess everyone gets their day.


----------



## Ferguson K

Oh my goodness!!! I'm a sucker for moon spots!!! I've got one buck with a moon spot and I'm praying he passes bigger spots to his offspring. Gorgeous kids, congratulations.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Babsbag, I just started having lice and mite issues with the goats in the last couple of years. Before that, they weren't a problem. It is usually on the skittish ones too... We have had yearly battles with them in the chickens every year so when they showed up in the goats, at least I knew what I was seeing. Ivermectin injections get it under control really fast here. 

FergusonK, I love the moonspots too.  Both my boer bucks, 3 of my boer girls, and a couple of my nigerian girls have them too. I am trying to get more spots as I love them too and they are really popular right now. It is getting easier to find them, but they are still a bit pricey out my way.


These are a few of my favorite pics of Andy, just being silly.... You can see even his belly has spots!  These are a few years old so he is of course, much more handsome! And his neck is so fat now, that he has no collar. After a few upgrades, I have been unable to locate another collar big enough!


----------



## Ferguson K

You're going to have to come get him from Texas if he comes up missing. (KIDDING)


----------



## ragdollcatlady

LOL! 

He was my first boer...The plan was to get a few girls and then find a stud, but it worked out differently. Once I saw those spots, I was sold!


----------



## babsbag

We did the Ivermectin on the buck that was severely infested and didn't see them on any one else at the time. My friend just said that I could probably expect them to show up when it gets warm and the nits in the ground start to hatch. IDK. Hoping she is wrong.

You have 4 spotted does now as I know you are keeping that one that was just born.   And don't forget that all of the does you got from me carry the spotted gene. Bailey was from a traditional doe that had a spotted dam; I called Bailey's mom Secret Spot.   The thing is you are going to need another spotted buck if you want to keep upping the % unless you line breed to Rocky.  Just like I need a mini buck now if I keep minis from Flash. It is never ending.  

BTW... Flash gave me two blue eyed kids last week.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Nice kids


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I saw a gorgeous spotted boer buck for sale for a cool $1000... Just a few hundred out of my budget...and besides, I need another buck like I need a hole in my head! 300 lb bucks are REALLY hard on fences... Andy has already moved one of the most recent T-posts meant to keep him confined. 


OFA, Thanks! I am considering "Ghost Rider" for my little spotted girl, and yeah, pretty sure she is staying here  So DS3 suggested "Nicolette Cage" for the sister....  We could be in real trouble! 


Babs, I won't have mini alpines for you, but if Armani has a blue eyed buck from Reese or if Casanova has one out of StinkerBelle, I might need to bring you one of those boys. Then you would have another line to work with


----------



## babsbag

This is where it gets so frustrating with bucks; especially when doing multiple breeds. I really should  just learn to do AI. 

I had no intentions of raising and milking minis but my wheels are turning. If I can get the milk output from a goat that eats less it sure is tempting. But for me the only real way to know if they eat less is to segregate the minis and standards and that is another mess to deal with, I only own one barn. So now do I keep the mini kids and head down the path or do I sell them? If I keep them I may need that buckling. It seems that a lot of breeders just breed for blue eyes and don't care about the traits that really matter in a good dairy goat; I don't want to be one of those breeders. So blue eyes are nice but a GOOD buck would be better and of course both traits would be even better. So don't count me out just because of no blue eyes.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Armani has Desert Nanny bloodlines and his moms udder is insane! Here is a link to the breeders website with a pic of his moms udder. I was so excited to get him, that I had to stop myself from using him on everybody this year! Uptown Girl is his mom.   http://arranch1.webs.com/goats 

Casanova has Castle Rock bloodlines. I believe that Castle Rock is a functioning dairy full of nigis. Here is a link to a page with his grand dam Alum Root.
http://www.castlerockfarm.net/chdoes.html

Reese has a very nice udder and is my best typed doe, but her daughter StinkerBelle has an even easier to milk udder and fed 3 kids easily as a FF.

Spellbound has the best wedge shape to her body and I love her depth, as well as her 'will to milk'. She is the mom to your Flash and Jack Sparrow, his dad, of course has Rosasharn Buckwheat Honey in there. Spelly fed 4 kids for me last year! Lots of extra food and feed down for the kids too, but still!

(Insert a devious hand rubbing emoji right here!!!!)


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Babsbag,

Just for clarification, I am mostly looking for udder capacity and large easily milkable teats. I am trying to take advantage of many other breeders efforts to increase the milk production, by looking for animals out of tested producers lines. I only use the milk for my family, but it cost the same to feed one milking nigi vs another. As for standard nubians vs nigis feed consumption... I am not sure how much the standards will eat in milk vs a nigi in milk, but dry, my standard nubians eat at least 2-3 times the amount of hay. Also Nigis are supposed to have double the alpha s1 casein gene, meaning more protein, higher butterfat ( I think around 6 %) and more cheese from the same amount of milk, if I am understanding correctly. If you are looking for more solids, nigi mixes might be helpful, even if they give less liquid milk per animal than the standards for your dairy.


----------



## babsbag

Udder capacity is more important to me than milkable teats since I have machines do all that work for me but if one is hand milking I really understand that. I would want to focus on capacity and attachments for longevity on the dairy line. You are right about Armani's dam's udder.   If you can reproduce that in his kids you will have a keeper for sure.  Flash's kids look gorgeous and I will probably keep the doelings  or at least a few of them, to see what I get next year but that does mean another buck  so keep me in mind when you does freshen. I need one not related to Flash of course.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Reese, StinkerBelle, Armani and Casanova are all unrelated to Flash and have nice udders and milk behind them.... 

We are on kid watch this week, Rigatoni (boer) and Brie (nubian).... both could kid anytime after the 17th. Official days are March 22-23.

Speedwagon is 70 lbs today! He is 11&1/2 weeks and still nursing and mostly on alfalfa hay with a little goat pellets mixed with alfalfa pellets. It is time to start exercising and stanchion training him. Today when Cherry and Speedy were out to run around, Cherry walked up to the gate just a few feet from Bellini and it looks like she and Bellini are really close in size. Maybe I am just really spoiled with the really big boers??? I think Cherry is close to average for open market /craigslist type goats so maybe it is more my own perspective because I have a couple really big girls? 

Fired up the incubator to see if our goose eggs are fertile.....


----------



## babsbag

So remind me who Cherry is?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

She is the mama goat we bought for DS3 (with her baby). Speedwagon is his 4H market goat and mama (Cherry) is possibly going to show in the breeding meat goat class. Not sure what he wants to do with her after her baby sells....The guy offered us a free breeding back to his black spotted buckling this summer, he could sell her, or if he likes her enough, he could keep her. But she is not registered and isn't as big as Bailey and Rigatoni . But she has the best personality, sweet, loves people, great mama too. (This is the DS that also wants to name Baileys solid kid with the dark spot Nicolette Cage... so that one might be his too...)


----------



## babsbag

Black spotted Boers were my dream. Maybe he will let you breed Bellini or her sister to his buck; that could be interesting.  Bailey is just a very long goat, still can't believe we stuffed her in your truck that day. 

Is his buck registered?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

No registrations on anyone as he said it never helped him get any more money on a sale. Around here, I believe it. Alot of average looking boer goats for sale and everyone wants them cheap. But his herd (all his animals) looked clean and well kept. He said that Speedy was a roan??? I don't think he knows what roan is, but Speedy has a few dark spots under the red. He said that his black and white doe was a nigerian (she looks like my neighbors 'nigerian' that we know is a mix), maybe she is big goat mixed with one anyways. His big buck (supposed to be a boer) looked very Kiko to me (Speedys dad) but I was totally fine with that as kikos are a great cross for meat. His black spotted buck is very stocky for a young guy. Beautiful animal, very boer! I would love to see some kids out of him.... or I could wait a year or 2 and try to find one to buy. If I keep any of Rockys kids, I will another registered buck anyways. 

Bailey is really long and I LOVE her back legs! Her bone and structure is just awesome. A lot of boers have very shortened or posty back legs, but not her! Her little girls look like they have nice curvy back legs too! 

All three goats fit perfectly in my little girly truck last time!  I need to make plans to go visit my grandma in sacramento again ...buying goats from you for the last couple of years, means she expects me to come around mothers day. I can't let her down, so I gotta plan for it. DH asked (in a possibly frightened voice???) if I was picking up any goats this time?.... I had to laugh and remind him that I already have all the rest of your boers! He said that if I am nice to him, he might let me use his car (as long as no animals are going or coming home of course!) One year, my mini van broke right before the county fair so without a vehicle to tow my little trailer, Bambi, DS's full sized nubian and ALL the chickens, rabbits, everything that was going to fair went in his little Altima!That is why he is concerned!


----------



## babsbag

I think you should raise mini Alpines and then I can bring you some for Mother's Day.  

When are your Nigis due to kid? Maybe you can bring me one...oops, then DH won't let you use his car. 

Boers were raised to be terminal animals so they don't taste any different when registered and yet people will pay more them with papers. At least some people will. What is most important to my friends that raise Boers is the average daily gain and the ability for the does to be able to raise at least twins. My friend has sent some really expensive does to auction for the inability to raise their young.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I agree that I don't eat papers... Heck, at this time I have yet to even eat goat! 

However, one of the benefits of papers and pedigrees, is being able to see genetics and examples of who is behind your animal. Plus it is really good to know if they are related to animals you already own.... Andys pedigree having some names in common with the goats I got from you is a perfect example. He isn't papered, but without knowing his sire, the papers on the new goats or your honesty (and memory) as a seller, I might never have known. I could still use him, but if issues come up, I might have a better guess that it is from breeding more closely than if they were not related. 

StinkerBelle/Casanova is due April 5,  and Reese/Armani is due May 28. Have to see what we get. Nigi kids could fit in a pocket or a backpack, so he would never need to know..... 



babsbag said:


> I think you should raise mini Alpines and then I can bring you some for Mother's Day.



I already bred one of my nubians for minis... if I were to accidentally keep one or more of those, I will be at 4 breeds already!


----------



## babsbag

Well, I am at Alpine, Lamancha, and now maybe minis. If I do minis I might do both breeds but at least I only need one buck to do that. 

I need more land and a caretaker. I am working on the land part. 

Keep me posted on the kids, pictures are a must anyways, regardless of what I end up doing.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Pics will be on as soon as we have kids of course! 

Speaking of kids...Rigatonis tail was down this morning, loosening ligaments. Hopefully we will have some St Pattys day babies!    Brie (nubian) looks the same as yesterday, her belly is nice and round. She was one of 4 but I doubt she has that many in there. 

Spellbound and StinkerBelle (due April 5) are getting round and Reese (due May 28) looks pregers too. Bellini (April 30) looks fuller, but I don't think she will have very many as she is pretty small. Bellini was bred to Armani for mini boers.


----------



## babsbag

OK, mini Boers.  Now there is a different twist. Could certainly get some good "eye candy" from that breeding but not sure about the usefulness other than cute pets. But mini anything sells so maybe it is a good idea.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I was going for eye candy... I wanted to breed Bellini, but she (and Cosmo) are still much closer to large nigerian size, so rather than waste another year dry, I bred her to one of my nigerian bucks. I don't have any medium sized buck options between Andy/Rocky or the nigerians..... I tried to introduce Cosmo too, but she was too scared being on the leash and out of the pen, that she wasn't really receptive to the whole dating scene.


----------



## babsbag

I just had an Alpine that was bred to Flash gift me with a Mini and a LaMancha.   Evidently SHE wasn't afraid of the dating scene at all. My bucks didn't break loose so the little hussy went on night visit. Her mother should have kept a better eye on her. 

Supposedly the hormones produced while a doe is pregnant helps them grow. Does Bellini look any bigger? Other than fatter...


----------



## ragdollcatlady

She isn't much bigger than she was before. Cosmo is still smaller, but close to her size. I wish I had a scale to weigh everyone, but they look barely bigger than the nigerians, size wise, and they are shorter and smaller than the nubians that are around the same age and were quads. The last time I was able to weigh them, they were around 80 lbs. I hope they are over 100 at least. But that would be too big for my boys to pick up.

I do like the personalities of la manchas... but I LOVE long ears and roman noses!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Kid watch update:
Bries udder is looking like a "real" udder!  Her tail is down as well!

Rigs tail is down! I have been touching her back and shoulders when she is busy eating to try and get her used to it. She doesn't care for it but doesn't flinch and jump in panic so we are making progress. 

Out observing the herd this evening. Cosmo squatted to pee and I thought "Wow. Those lady bits look kinda elongated...almost like she is getting ready to kid." So I literally got on my hands and knees on my side of the fence and peeked under her.... She is building an udder! I have to double check the calendar... It looks like she was bred the same day as Bellini and also to Armani so she would be due April 30th too.  

I am making corned beef and cabbage! Happy St Patricks day everyone! Any reason to celebrate and have good food with my family is a really good one!


----------



## babsbag

Guess Cosmo was just being discreet when she was with her beau; sneaky little girl.    More kids !!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

We have kids!

Yesterday we did some hooves and goat maintenance. I saw Brie staying up in one of the shelters while everyone else was back grazing. She is a nubian and while not on the same caliber as a boer, they are eating machines. So I knew we were close. Took a few minutes to throw down some DE and a fresh top layer of bedding for her just in case. Ran some errands and came home to start dinner. I went out to check on her and she was just chillin in the same spot. I took a peek behind her and she had a bubble presenting!!! DS1 was coming outside right then, so I hollered for some towels. 

We have 2 blue eyed mini nubians!  The first is a tiny doe, second is a solid little buck! I don't have time to post pics, but I will try to later today!


----------



## norseofcourse

Awwww, congrats!


----------



## Latestarter

That's awesome! Congrats! yes, yes... we need pictures!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

After the kids were born, last night, I was anxious about mom passing the placenta, but my human family needed to be fed. I went back out to check on everyone about 1/2 hour later to find mom had dropped the placenta on the little girl! She was wet and a little chilly so I grabbed the kids and ran inside. I asked one of my boys to take the buck back out to mom and just wait out there for me. I got the doe cleaned up again. So much for the shower I just took before dinner! I took her back out to mom. It wasn't particularly cold out there so I didn't want to put her under a heat lamp unless I absolutely had to. If I needed the heat lamp, then the kids would have stayed inside. Good news was that mom passed the placenta, everyone was fed and this morning, the kids were up and had already eaten all the colostrum by the time we tried to milk. Brie is a FF so all things considered, she did pretty good. For not really wanting them to nurse at first, by the time I finally left her alone last night, the kids were passed out asleep and she was talking to them. 








 

 

 
Did I mention that the little girl has a chocolate moonspot on her neck and a couple tiny spots on her side? (Don't tell anyone...but I think I am keeping her!!!Shhhh.... It's a secret!!!!)



 

For Baileys kids...we weighed them yesterday and Ghost Rider is 27 lbs and the other one is 19 lbs. For 17 days old, that means ADG is .88 lb for Ghost Rider and .64 lb for the little one!!!  Pretty respectable numbers if I do say so myself!!!



 
Look at this face!!!


----------



## babsbag

The nubians are adorable   How is it that we can have this good sized pen for them and they drop the placenta on their kid? I have 2 acres for the goats and I had one drop her KID in the water bucket. HOW DO THEY DO THIS ???

Keeping a goat, now there's a new idea. 

And yes .88 ADG is excellent; and .64 is good too.  Maybe now I can stop feeling guilty over how small Bellini and Cosmo are since Bailey and Rocky seem to be giving good kids. Very happy for you.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I am blown away with the weights on these boer babies! Poor Bailey! No wonder she is the first to ask for her breakfast and again the first to ask for dinner. First she delivers 20 lbs of babies then she puts 1.5 lbs on those kids combined a day!  I don't know how much milk it takes or how much hay and grain it takes to convert into that much weight, but she is earning every bite! I love my big mama goat! Today, she saw us unloading hay from the trailer and was telling us to just drop a whole bale right there in front of her, so we fed early.... then of course, once dinner time was actually here, everyone was convinced that they were all going to waste away if they didn't eat immediately, so we double dinnered today!  I will recheck the kids weights in a few days, but I also had a hard time believing DS3s baby goat was gaining as fast as he is and yet he is 70 lbs already! 

If Bellini and Cosmo kid OK with minis this year, I may try and breed them to a boer this fall....just not sure my boys would be good, as big as they are. 

I can't wait to see what Rigs has up her sleeve! She is built like a tank so I am hoping for some square kids out of her! She is shut tight, but her udder looks like it is filling in nicely. 

After Rigs, we are going to be waiting on StinkerBelle and Spellbound (due April 5)..... They are filling their udders and sitting like dogs on their haunches cause their bellies take up all the space! 

A few pics from this afternoon

Reese (left), Bellini (front), Spell (sitting in the back), Jane (far right)


 


StinkerBelle


 


Spellbound (left), Calico Pony (center front), Cosmo (center back), Jane (right)


 

Briar Rose (left), Little Italy (right) These 2 are sisters, same parents, different years. Side by side they look incredible similar!




Colby


----------



## ragdollcatlady

DS3 and REO Speedwagon




Speedy and Cherry


 

Cosmo ( I needed some good recent  pics for my website)


 

Bellini


----------



## babsbag

Goats look great and I am still impressed with the ADG numbers. My friends up here would be so jealous.  Good job on whatever you are feeding those dams. Is there a top weight for REO and the fair or is it all done by DOB and they don't care how big he gets?

If you do breed Bellini and Cosmo next year to a Boer I would use Rocky since they were already from a line breeding. I know Andy is related so having some new blood in there would be my choice.  I think that there size is a result of my herd being extremely selenium deficient at the time and I bet they would grow up some nice kids. The genetics are there hiding somewhere. 

I didn't realize that Cosmo was so much darker than her sis. Nice pretty coats on them; much better than when I had her. What minerals do you feed?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

For the fair, they should ideally be 60-90 lbs, 105 is the payweight. Anything over 105 and you only get paid for 105. He hasn't been actively pushed to exercise yet so that is coming soon. 

Bailey is doing all the work herself. She is getting alfalfa hay 2 times a day and alfalfa pellets mixed with goat pellets once a day. She puts everything into her milk. I plan on having her out to browse after work now that it is lighter out later in the evenings. 

I think even Rocky might be too big to safely breed Bellini and Cosmo. He is almost as big as Andy already.

I use Sweetlix minerals, either the magnum milk or meatmaker based on whether I am giving grain or not. With Baileys history ( I think you mentioned it was an iodine deficiency), I add kelp to the minerals sometimes (for everyone) and they mostly take it OK. I can't leave minerals out over the fog and winter season, so I try and feed at least once a week, as much as they eat either when I am out offering it by hand or with a little left in a bowl for a day or so until it gets wet, knocked over or eaten.  Summer is a little easier, but then someone inevitably poops in it.  Cosmo finally lost the fine winter coat just a few weeks ago. She had the same super soft undercoat that she came to me with for almost a year, all through last summer even. Maybe we are finally getting her copper and selenium up to where they need to be? Peach Bellini looks like a pastel colored goat.   Most of the pics I got of her during her photo shoot were with her rump high in the air, rolling in the weeds. For some reason she was being a little monkey and didn't want to cooperate! She is usually very easy to work with.


----------



## babsbag

I have been using the sweetlix too, my goats seem to really like them and look pretty good. The kids this year are growing like weeds compared to last year's so I think it makes a big difference. I have some pretty little kids out there that decided to breed themselves to my LaMancha buckling so I am hoping that goes well.  I am more and more thinking about converting my herd to minis. If I can get the milk production that @Southern by choice is getting from her minis it makes a lot of sense. I am right now trying to decide which standard does to cull to make way for the minis I might keep this year. 

I need more land and a partner; and probably a buck so I am waiting for your nigis to freshen 

So glad I don't have your fog in the winter, that tule fog is just depressing.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Well..... I do have a gorgeous blue eyed mini nubian buckling that will be for sale here soon... in case you were thinking about adding mini nubians... 

StinkerBelle might give us April fools day nigerian kids! She is due on the 5th. She had 3 last year as a FF and has a very nice udder in case you want a Casanova buckling.


----------



## Ferguson K

Im still drooling over your boers.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thank you! Most of my boers came from my friend @babsbag! She was kind enough to pass them to me when she decided to focus on her dairy goats!


----------



## babsbag

They look better at your place


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I burned the little nubian bucklings horn buds last night. He barely struggled, stopped complaining right away, and still likes us... I think I am in love! He is soooo mellow! I found they don't struggle as much when I hold them between my legs to restrain them, but they still usually struggle more than this. DS1 hates helping with this chore ( I hate doing it) but it has to be done. As we were loving on him and his sister (who does not have buds big enough to find yet) Someone was thinking he wanted to name the little guy Kenny McCormick (from SouthPark I think). But then he was thinking out loud that he would lose the "privilege" of complaining about having to help with the goats since if you name it, it is yours, and if it is yours, then you gotta help take care of it. House rules.  This was the kid that traveled and worked in different states this last year. I mentioned that a pack goat could be a good companion that would be willing to walk/travel everywhere with him......

I am still thinking of names for my little girl nubian.

I started milking Brie in the evenings. She hollers (loudly) at her kids while she eats her dinner! I figured she was uncomfortable and wanted them to come eat too. I got 3 1/2 cups of colostrum the other day and 2 1/2 today. It is nice to milk the larger teats! And for a FF she was really pretty good. 

StinkerBelle and Spelly all look about to pop.... but we should have another week for these 2. 
Reese looks almost as big as those 2 ...but she still has until the end of MAY!!! (She had 5 last time!!!) I need a fingernail chewing emoji!!!!

Rigs bag is fuller.... Taking her sweet time. Day 152 today from the time I saw her flirting with Rocky.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

On Easter, the neighbor across the street stopped in to tell us one of our rabbits was near the road...apparently she was assisting the Easter Bunny, at least that was her story.  No idea if she is telling the truth or fibbing to avoid being in trouble, as we didn't see the Easter bunny and he must have been asleep since he didn't answer the phone to verify that he had actually needed her help. Both Cheech and Chong had escaped their play yard and were playing 'hide and catch me' in the weeds in the driveway. That was our easter morning round up game.

I think I am going with Madeleine ... a french butter cookie, for my little nubian. She has chocolate moonspots that remind me of a cookie so I wanted a cookie name, her mom is Brie (a french cheese) so a french name is good, and my kid wanted to name her Butters.... so how about a french butter cookie name!

Still no kids from Rigatoni yet. She was actually pen bred, I just wrote down the days I saw flirty behavior.

StinkerBelle and Spelly are about to pop any minute... I hope they wait just a few more days (friday would be good), but Thursday would be day 145 soooooo.....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

We have kids!

StinkerBelle had her kids tonight. As soon as I got home from work, I ran out to check and called in the human cavalry to help me out. She had kid type goop (the stuff normally stuck to kids after they are born) hanging, so we rounded her up to the pen and I went in to check. Kid #1 was presenting sideways, abdomen/chest trying to come first! Got him out and up fine. #2 was trying to do the same. Got him out fine too. Both boys are black with tiny bits of white and some frosting. Both have wattles and one has blue eyes.

I checked after the second kid too but wasn't positive what I was feeling. So we waited to see if she would have another kid or pass the placenta.... No luck. She tried pushing more, but with no progress, so I went in again. What I felt was large, felt like all abdomen/chest/elbows/knees. No heads or feet to help me sort things out. I think it was both kids facing each other, squished really tightly with heads and feet in the middle of a kid 'football'. I managed to get #3 turned around and out. A beautiful chocolate and red buckskin kid. He was DOA. He had no eyes in the sockets, otherwise looked perfect. #4 was DOA as well. A gorgeous half black, half white doe kid with blue eyes, perfectly formed.  I am so sad about the 2 lost kids.  I am grateful for the 2 live kids and mom (almost) waiting for us so we could assist. Otherwise we would have lost her too. 

StinkerBelle was the first one of our 'born on the farm' kids to give birth here. She had triplets last year as a FF and quads this year. She is the easiest of my nigerians to milk with a really pretty udder. I hope she recovers OK. We offered molasses water, B complex injection and an antibiotic injection. She was up, fed her kids and passed the placenta already. Bright and alert but resting quietly with her boys after loving on them alot.


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats on the save of the first two!   So sorry for the loss of the final two.  Glad mom is doing well and loving her babies.


----------



## babsbag

Cute little bugs. 


Glad you were there to help. You know I really love baby goats and I REALLY HATE the whole kidding process. Especially when it is up to me the get 'em out. Sorry about the two you lost.

No eyes in the sockets? That is just really weird and kinda creepy.


----------



## norseofcourse

Congrats on the two kids, sorry about the ones you lost but glad you were there or the outcome might have been worse...


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hope she is OK
Cute kids


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks everyone. 

I agree @babsbag , as much as I LOVE  baby goats and the surprise of how many, what gender, what color....  I get very anxious about kidding season. I am absolutely committed to see my girls and kids through everything to the very end, regardless of the outcome, but not having the freedom to be here every moment I want to be, someone has to work to pay for goat food, and just plain making sure moms are OK, kids are OK, everyone is warm enough, cool enough, not getting hurt, eating and drinking, vitamins and minerals, parasites..... I could make myself crazy! Kids being on the ground, healthy and happy, makes things easier til the next one blows though!  

Speaking of which.... I haven't gotten to bed before midnight the last several nights. Making sure Stinkers tiny kids are warm enough, checking on whether Spells kids have fallen out the back door yet as it is nearly open enough, and last night Rigs was moaning or groaning so she needed a bedtime checkup too. A couple days ago when I went out to check on the goats I heard a very distinctive "moo" instead of the usual "meh" ... I guess Rigatoni is feeling a bit like a cow!  

I tried looking up possible reasons for the lack of eyes in the one kid but I haven't found much. So far StinkerBelle and Casanova have both given us 7 kids (only these 4 in common), with just the one defective. I do worry about the stupid spraying overhead of the orchards around us, maybe that could be a possible cause.


----------



## babsbag

Well if the spraying did that to a goat imagine (or let's not) what it is doing to humans, both born and unborn. I see that Monsanto is in the limelight for their "harmless" herbicide (not to mention any names), but why should that be a surprise?  The whole beginning of GMO was to create a plant that could be sprayed with that harmless herbicide and not die and yet kill everything else in the field. Then we eat that plant and so do our animals. I don't worry about the GMO part, I worry about the chemicals being applied that we don't know about.

And don't let organic fool you either. The FDA allows organic crops to be sprayed with certain chemicals. For example, nectarines can be sprayed with Spinosad to control thrips. That is the same drug used in Trifexis to control fleas on dogs...and the dog eats it. Yes, I do use some oral flea treatments but I don't give them monthly, I take a few flea bites instead of poisoning my animal every month. Heartworm I do treat, but only April- Oct...they get the winter off. 

OK. I'm off my soap box, and I didn't even mention the bees...

I need to see some more kid pictures; those little guys are so cute.

 I had two more minis born yesterday to my Togg/Alpine doe. The doeling is chocolate brown with some white patches and the buckling is a Sundgau with blue eyes. Unfortunately he can't be registered with the MDGA as the mom is a mixed breed, but he sure is cute.  I also have a doeling that I swear is a mini but the notes I took during breeding say otherwise. I may have to do a DNA test on her. 

I have an Alpine doeling that is polled and probably the only standard Alpine I am keeping this year. I was talking to DH about who to breed her to next year as my Alpine buck is obviously her sire and I don't want to get another buck just for her. I will probably breed her back but I said I could always breed her to Flash and DH said "don't keep any minis"...little does he know that I am already keeping at least 3 does and at least one buck.   Good thing he pretty much ignores my goats. What he doesn't know won't hurt him, right?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

GMOs should frighten the average human as well as the chemicals. The DNA in GMOs are unstable and unpredictable. Genetic Roulette is a good reference with easy to read info and studies in laymans terms. It has info broken down into detailed tidbits that are very interesting. 



babsbag said:


> I need to see some more kid pictures


 I tried to get more pics. I'll see if I can get some up tomorrow.


----------



## Ferguson K

I've been hoarding organic and traded seeds. No one out here uses harsh chemicals. They, at the worst, use permethrins.

I see where you're coming from. 

I've seen.








But yes, I need to stop too. I'll go on a rant that doesn't make sense.


----------



## babsbag

Ferguson K said:


> I've been hoarding organic and traded seeds. No one out here uses harsh chemicals. They, at the worst, use permethrins.



Permethrins are extremely toxic to bees and not just during application but the day after also. So if it used in a garden no way to prevent bees from getting in it.  I really wish the drug companies would put this information on the label. 

http://pmep.cce.cornell.edu/profiles/extoxnet/metiram-propoxur/permethrin-ext.html


----------



## ragdollcatlady

We have kids! 

Spellbound had doeling/buckling twins, both buckskin with grey eyes (blue in the center, brown on the outer rim). Spelly likes to give me kids with these eyes. She has blue eyes, but 6 of her kids have had these grey eyes, that start out looking blueish grey and end up looking a pale brown later. The buckling has moonspots. One of his ears is a huge moonspot so he has different colored ears. Both kids are huge and very active already!  They are built pretty solid like mom and their faces already look more dairy like dad. They are our first Armani kids! 

Here they are about 2 hours old.



 

 

 

I tried to get more pics of Stinkers boys but my camera ate up all the juice in the batteries so I will try again later. They are both really nice looking, very dairy styled kids, like their mom.


----------



## Ferguson K

Oh cuties! !


----------



## Latestarter

They're beautiful  Love the coloring. Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## babsbag

OK, I need those spots. But as much as you like spots I bet you are keeping him. They are adorable.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

If you thought he was cute before, check out this picture......mid yawn!



 

I do love spots and I was thinking I really do want to keep him....  he is a half brother to Flash anyways. Same mom, different dad. She is a really good mom too. She couldn't lay down to take a minute to pass the placenta cause these kids are cry baby, eating machines (with excellent sets of lungs I might add!) and they would try to eat or start crying every time she would lay down, so she just stayed up tending to them. We decided to try holding them to "babysit" for her, but I guess we didn't cut it. She had to keep checking every time they squeaked, which was often. 

StinkerBelles boys (Spelly is in the background, Stinker was kicked out for being a meany pants to the new kids, bit the little boy hard enough to make him cry and pulled out a large chunk of fur!!!)
Kid #2


 
Kid #1


 

This is Kenny the mini nubian. I think he is really looking nice for an F1. He has blue eyes and a small chocolate moonspot as a bonus. He has a very sweet temperament, but he will be for sale. Hopefully I can find a nice mini nubian buckling when I am ready for one. So far I am not very impressed with most of what I have seen out here.


----------



## babsbag

Darn he is cute...but related...  That's ok, you just saved me from myself. I hate having to swap out bucks every few years. But I need to make a mini alpine buck next year so I can breed him to all of the does I am keeping this year. I think I am keeping one buckling and will go ahead a breed him to his half sisters, but I would really like to have one not so closely related. 

Stinker's boys look like Flash, really cute.   So do you more nigis coming later or are you done?

That is a cute little mini Nubian. @Southern by choice has some nice minis...to bad she in in NC.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Reese is due May 28. She scares me. She is the size Stinker and Spelly were and she still has 2 months to go!!! She had 5 last year. Hope she is just well fed with trips. These kids won't be related to Flash. 

I also bred Little Italy to Backyard Swagger for June kids. UHHH!!! I hate kidding that late because of the heat! Anyhow, Captain Jack was Swaggers grandpa. His moms dad. He also has Casanova (Castle Rock lines) and Georgia (Copper Penny) in there so he should have lots of milk to bring to the breeding party. And neither of them are black so odds are against the black and white....not perfectly though since Jack (chocolate buckskin) and Little Italy (chocolate buckskin with red) gave me Pearl and she is black and white.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Katastrophe missed getting bred so I am contemplating breeding her for fall/winter kids if neither of those combos interest you.


----------



## Southern by choice

So why do you have to live on the other side of the EARTH?
I know what you mean, I am having a hard time finding anything I like too. I need a buckling! I am on a search... 

I have Elliot still! He is gorgeous! Don't have current pics but here he is as a baby! His dams udder is beautiful!


----------



## babsbag

She lives on the other side of the earth because there needs to be another goat addict living in CA other than me. 

Another black buck would be ok as color doesn't milk but color is sure fun.


----------



## Ferguson K

I need to stop eyeballing bucks in this forum or I'll end up like Southern with one to many one to many times.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

@Southernbychoice, I think @babsbag needs to take a road trip to go visit you and swap bucks for us....  

Your Elliot has much more dairy style than most of the minis I see offered here in Cali. Very nice! I also wanted blue eyes in my minis, so I bred with the possibility for that too. These 2 little minis seem to have alot of width between the rear legs even when they run. Hopefully some of that width is from Swagger. I would like that on more of my nigerians. I hope Madeleine (Kennys sister) will have as nice of an udder as her mom. I do need to get pics of Bries udder. 

@Ferguson K,  (singing the following) "Bucks are wonderful, bucks are nice, big or small, they are so nice!!! Except for their stinky stunkerness!!!" 

@babsbag, I haven't totally sold myself on it, but I might think of letting Casanova go if you were interested in him. He is a really sweet guy.....I have his kid, Backyard Swagger. (Swag has Jack and Casanova so I have both of those super lines in one buck.) He is a mahogany buckskin with blue eyes.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Boer baby update:

Ghost Rider weighed in at 33lbs at 30 days. So her ADG was .70 lbs I was REALLY hoping she would stay higher than that. But I think we are still a little bit above average. 

Nicollete Cage weighed in at 26lbs. Her ADG is .60 lbs

Both girls are beautiful and active. I wish I could creep feed them. I am sure they would be growing faster if I could. Unfortunately Ravi would eat all of it. 

The other day we had a 'wreck' in the yard. Nikki was playing in the yard and she got lost. She couldn't see mom amidst the 4 foot high weeds and she panicked. She started hollering and running as fast as she could. Mom heard her and started running towards her, around a curve in the weeds....They crashed head on, or rather mom ran over her baby speedbump!    LOL! It was pretty funny. Noone was injured so it is all good!


----------



## babsbag

That is still really good ADG on your goats. My friend that is much more Boer knowledgeable than my says that ADG is calculated starting at weaning, she says that is when it gets hard. 

Casanova sounds like he would work out so if you decide to sell let me know the price and we can go from there.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

babsbag said:


> Casanova sounds like he would work out so if you decide to sell let me know the price and we can go from there.


Will do!

I am so stressed out I threw up my first cup of coffee this morning!  I know TMI.  What a waste of perfectly good coffee! My truck threw a "check gages" code yesterday so I ran her out to the shop. By the time we got there, the light was off and they couldn't figure out what was wrong. So we did an oil change and they brought her back to me at work. My shop is 20 minutes away, a town over so that was really nice of them. But on my way home from work the same light came on and the battery gauge was not reading. So we dropped her off this morning. I was working all day, but called several times. no answer and no call back. That isn't like my shop at all. On top of it all, I need to get hay, only have enough for the morning. I was going to go a couple days ago on my lunch break, but can't without my truck. My neighbor will go tomorrow and get a few bales to get us through a few days. Thank the lord for good country neighbors!  My girlfriend picked me up from work on a moments notice since I had no ride home and had no idea what is going on with my truck... and then she ran me to TSC for dog food and a couple bags of chicken food (totally out of dog food, so the dogs had a fancy breakfast of scrambled eggs cooked just for them, sounds like they are suffering right? ) .... Of course I paid her in Starbucks and a few hours of catching up since I haven't seen her in over a week! Thank the lord for BFFs!  (Even non animal loving/non country BFFs!) And to top it all off, of course, the 4H fair is this week starting on Friday, well actually Thursday, but I can't make it thursday and who knows if we will make it at all at this point!


----------



## Latestarter

So sorry... I believe you've had problems with the truck before... Hope it all works out for you, and doesn't break the bank.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Truck is back. One battery cable was corroded so that was replaced. Electrical systems were all checked out and the cable was the only thing they could find so . So far so good! 

4H fair was yesterday and today. REO Speedwagon earned the nickname "REO Slowwagon". He was being naughty and laying down the whole time he was being shown. Hilarious, but very obnoxious! He was quite dramatic about collapsing to the floor of course! He insisted that his mama would never make him walk anywhere! She would give him his milkshake and let him take a nap! All the time! Like right now! As he sits like a dog on his haunches in the middle of the fairgrounds! 

My kid got 2nd place showmanship (out of 2) and Slowwagon got last in his class. Surprise, surprise. He is a lean 70 lbs, so now we get to start pushing his grain and working on exercising his flabby butt! I swear I saw his belly jiggle every time he flopped down!


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## babsbag

Glad the truck wasn't fatal. I have a check engine light on in my truck right now too, it isn't fatal either but I can't pass smog until I get it fixed and the smog was due in Jan.  

That's just too funny about Speedwagon laying down. Hope he gets a little more speed before the fair.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Rigs had her kids today!

Triplets, 2 bucks 1 doe. One buckling was DOA when my son checked on the goats and found that she had kidded but the other 2 are doing fine. The little girl is red with dark spots but both boys are/were 80% white!  Gorgeous! We have some weak legs so I am going to do BoSe for them. April is when the whole herd is due for Copper and Selenium so I will just start with these ones for now. Copper is on the way in the mail.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congrats


----------



## Southern by choice

Awesome!

Sorry about the DOA.


----------



## babsbag

What !!!! No pictures????


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Rigs baby boy 




 

 
Rigs baby girl


----------



## babsbag

Thanks for the pictures. You are right, they are gorgeous; I just love those spots.


----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## ragdollcatlady

Rigs is doing good taking care of her kids. She shoves her fat butt under the shelf where they sleep so she can be near them at night. She lets them eat for a really long amount of time compared to most FF. Today she had them out in the sun a few times. They are getting around pretty good and sleeping near each other now.  They are so cute! The little boy is nice and stocky with a thick neck. Hopefully he will sell pretty easily.  

Here is a better pic of Rigs little girl


 
We have some bantam chocolate orpington chicks I need to sell. 



 

And we had a couple of new goslings hatch from my lavender sebastopols! I think they are already sold too.  I took them away from the lavs to make sure they get held and hopefully stay tamer. I love seeing mamas and babies together, but the geese stay wild if they are raised by the flock. Of course Crabby Abby our resident 21 year old goose immediately wanted those babies, so she is in their little pen keeping them warm tonight.... less work for me that way and no worries about heat lamps getting too hot or not warm enough....



 


Today we moved one of the fences. We put the dog yard fence back to the edge of the house, effectively doubling the size of the backyard that the dogs have access to and making it easier to  unload hay as I will only have the one gate to back the trailer through.


----------



## babsbag

You know you aren't selling that SPOTTED buckling. Just sayin' you are addicted to spots.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

LOL! If he was a she you would be right! He is really stout like his mama. But I already have 2 boer  bucks .... and I will be needing an unrelated buck if I keep Baileys kids (still trying to talk myself into letting Nikki go, but she loves me!!! ) And besides, boer bucks are so much harder to keep than the nigi bucks. I can add another sweet boy to my nigi pen easily. Boer bucks shake the earth like elephant stampedes and injure each other when rut comes around, so they require their own bachelor pads to keep the peace. Hippy that I am, I like the peace.


----------



## babsbag

So did Rocky grow up to be a big boy?

Alpines need their own digs too.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Rocky is a pretty good sized kid. I think Andy still has a few pounds on him, but Andy is 4. I have less time spent with Rocky since we just threw together cattle panel separators to make emergency private quarters for the big boys. They don't actually have gates so when I need to do something with them, we open the panels or DS1 hops over the fence and "squeezes" the big boys against the panels so I can reach to give injections or check skin, etc. They can be fed and scratched easily enough through or over the panels, so they don't mind. I need to bring him out to get some better pics. 

Rockys horns make him look quite a bit more impressive than Andy. I think I will try and leave the horns on the little white buck and see how that goes. I will take them off the girls though (so if I want to keep them) I hopefully won't have to deal with the horns. They do make life more difficult.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Another pic of Rigs white kid....Love the spots!




 

"Nom Nom Nom... Who said goats don't eat plastic? I think they are wrong! This is tasty!"



 



 
Bries udder pic...pretty nice goat boobies even if they aren't full! One of these days I will get a good full pic.... one of these days I won't be so tired that I forget all my milking stuff in the kitchen every morning... one of these days....


----------



## babsbag

Those little guys are so cute and all those spots...


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I shaved up a couple of the boys for pics. I didn't do the all out super detailed trims as they aren't showing and that is a lot of work. They were also pretty irked and really impatient about us trying to get pics so these are the best we could get. 

Armani
This guy has style and elegance!


 

 

Casanova
For a little guy, this one was hiding some power under his long coat!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I was having a rough morning. Woke up with a headache (they have spraying the orchards around us all night). Ran home for lunch, but had to answer a CL email. I advertised Beefaroni for sale and/or barter, the barter part being to haul to the dump and pay the fees on several large items I need gone. I was anxious to move everything to a tidier pile so CL person could see it even if I was at work, explaining that my family won't show animals I have advertised so that would have to be figured out otherwise. I was moving some of the smaller items when I heard a kid in distress. I went to check things out and from the distance everything looked fine. On closer inspection, I found my little female nigerian baby wedged in the low fork of a tree trunk.  I think her front feet still touched the ground, but her belly as wedged in the fork. Mama was laying on the ground next to her and brother was there too. I imagine she had been stuck for awhile, she was a little sore once I set her down. I am sure thankful for her guardian angels watching over her today! And thankful I was so anxious to move the stuff or I may never have heard her cry.


----------



## babsbag

I have had them get stuck like that in oak trees; I call it high centered. Glad you were there to save the damsel in distress.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Never a dull moment here! 

 We ran to get hay and feed this morning. Had a nice lunch out with DS1 and then came home to unload hay. Got a deadline because I am leaving for the night. I am attending a CE session a few hours away with my boss and a coworker. Gotta be done by 4 PM. We put Leaky and Beaux in the house while we unload and have Wiley out with us. We finish the hay, go out front and find only Beaux looking worried at the gate. I panicked and wanted to know where Leaky was. He killed one of our rabbits a week ago and had a stray cat several months ago. DS1 heard a cat scream and found Pirate wedged in between the fence and the house.  DS got her out and got bit while doing so. We found the dog hiding in his crate.  Pirate got up to follow me when I opened a can of cat food for her and ate some, so I think she will be OK.   Gave her some pain meds. Her back leg feels a little swollen, no blood. I am mostly worried about her internal organs, but there isn't a whole lot we can do about that. Hopefully she just needs some quiet to recuperate.


----------



## Ferguson K

I'm sorry about your kitty. Prayers for a quick recovery!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks Ferguson K. I think she is OK. Just got back from CE and DS1 said she tried to bite him over her pain meds... Normal behavior for her so that is good. She is getting around like normal and DS is ok too! Yeah for everyone doing good!

CE was good. Focused on canine and feline dentistry and dental radiographs. We have a new dental xray machine so it was good to get some advice on positioning and interpreting. Glad to be home though! Love my home, kids and of course the animals!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I have been super crazy busy lately...so for updates...

The CL guy took all the trash before I even got home from work and just left me a message asking when he could come for Beefy!  I love that guy! This is hands down the fastest/best CL transaction ever! He got a nice spotted buck for a new goat herd and I got junk out a my trunk! (OK maybe outta the yard...but I feel so much lighter all the same!) 

Pirate and my kid are fine. 

Work has been super busy.  One coworker has been really difficult/mean lately, we have a new Dr, new intern and new employee so alot of explaining and helping on top of tons of appointments and alot of extra foxtail cases. 

There is a roughly 2 week waiting list for well repairs. Estimate to lower water pump by 21 feet is around $500. I bought some 5 gallon water bottles and a hand pump so we can drink and wash dishes with that (camping style), trying to be super ultra conservative with the well water to protect our pump til it can be lowered, without burning it out. 

GUESS WHAT???? I'VE GOT CANDY!!!! 
 This is Bellinis boy



 

 

Sisters girl


 
Sisters boy


 

 

Lack of utility aside, I have a feeling I won't have any trouble selling this kinda eye candy!  

These are Bellini and Sister (Cosmo) kids. They had them on their own up and dry by the time we came out.... between the rain/thunder and lightening storms of course! 

DS# took one look at sisters kids and told me that this is what goats look like when God picks a baby goat out of the whoopsie bin at Color Me Mine!!!! 

The Muppets show had a scene that referenced this "whoopsie bin" for poorly painted/broken projects. I laughed and told him that he just named them...Whoopsie (and) Ben 

 I am bit upset with Sister for giving us a girl... tye dye swirled and heavily dappled and with blue eyes no less!!!!! Why ? Why  would she do this to me!!!!  She knows I would just have to keep her!!!  

Speaking of poor sister... She had a foxtail in her eye last week. Thankfully we got it out quickly and she is healing up fine.


----------



## Latestarter

Those are some exceptionally pretty kids! I love the coloring. Sorry about your pump and water situation. You should move over to NE TX... they're getting inches upon inches of rain once again  Pretty soon that whole area will be under water.


----------



## babsbag

So mini Boers?? I knew they would be cute.  

Our well is 300' deep, praying we never run out at that depth.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Texas should send that water this way! I'll send them my address, tell them to just leave it in the well if noone is home!


Whoopsie


 

Ben


 

Ghost Ryder and Nicky Cage sunbathing.... These little girls are 2 months old!




Bellinis little kid is a wild little bucking bronco!!! He is at least 2 times the size of sisters kids, but man! He is crazy! He was jumping all over me today. I had contemplated putting the 2 little boys on bottles so I could sell them sooner, but I want to encourage the boers to be good moms. They won't get to if they don't have the chance. Sister lays near her kids but doesn't like them putting their hooves on her. She will get up and move. So far she is letting them eat good though. Bellini has to be milked out on the side her kid doesn't use. She should have had 2 to make my life easier.


----------



## Ferguson K

Whoopsie can cross the country and come live with us. She's adorable!!


----------



## babsbag

She might trade you for some water.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I am totally struggling with need to keep Whoopsie! 

We coppered and seleniumed the whole herd today. Yeah those are new words, but y'all know what I mean! The boers were the easiest to do copper boluses.... the smaller boers, I just slipped the capsules in their mouths while they were busy eating and they mostly just swallowed it when the food went down. Others....not so much! I have a huge balling gun for the giant boers. I need to get smaller guns for everyone else though. 

Weights on Baileys girls: Ghost Ryder is 44lbs and Nicky Cage is 42lbs. (2 months)

Rigs kids: Casper 20lbs and Mini is 18lbs (18 days old)

We have a big wind storm that just showed up out of the blue 10 minutes ago. Some big drops of rain. Hope it sticks around!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Well, we have good news and bad.

Good news: Mothers day weekends was fun. But I went pantsless the whole weekend. Sort of. 

I drove 4 hours after work to my grandmas house. Normally I would change out of my scrubs before going anywhere, but driving so late, knowing grandma was going to be up waiting for me, I was trying to rush out the door. We stayed up till 11:30 talking that night. Grandmas are so much fun! When I got up to take a shower Saturday morning and realized that I forgot my pants! I accidentally left them on the couch at home in my hurry to get on the road! My mom was driving up to meet us so I called and told my brother " I forgot pants and coffee!!! I can live without pants, but bring coffee!!!!" I wore PJ pants all weekend and pretended I was a hobo. Poor grandma kept offering to wash my scrubs so I could wear them. (Don't tell her, but I actually brought a shirt that would have looked fine with the scrub pants...I just thought it was dramatic and hilarious that I forgot pants, so I opted for PJs all weekend.) She asked if I was wearing my PJ pants to drive home. YUP, still digging the hobo feel of fleece jammies.... My poor grandma! ( I think she might have been embarrassed for me! or maybe it is of me! Good thing she loves me. )

Bad news: DH called tonight to tell me he turned off the power to the well. It as running but not pumping any water. We are officially out. Picked up a few more 5 gallon jugs of water and neighbors kindly let us hook up to one of their faucets to water the herds and flocks. Years ago we did the same for them. So very glad we did! They offered showers and the use of their kitchen/water for cooking if necessary as well. I think we will be fine indoors but I was seriously worried about the animals outside as they use a good several gallons daily. First thing tomorrow I am calling to ask to be bumped up on the waiting list as we are in worse shape now.  Praying this works out quickly. We need water. I have plans to run by the laundromat tomorrow if I can and try and do most of our laundry.


----------



## babsbag

Did your grandma ask why no goats this year?  Seems like it was a tradition we had started. 

As far as the well, having mine go dry is my biggest fear. We are already 300' deep so not sure how much deeper we could go. Praying that they can fix this soon for you. How deep is your current well?  I know that CA Central Valley is really struggling with ground water levels everywhere; not good at all.


----------



## Mike CHS

Water was one of the few things we weren't sure we could be sure of.  We have a 1300' well that is safe but high sulfur smell so when the local water company surveyed to see if there were enough potential customers for rural water, we signed up.  We still use the well for outside things but we have a sure supply of water to the house.


----------



## MrsKuhn

Oh no!! That really sucks about your well. I hope they can bump you up and get it fixed soon. I had a friend in Red Bluff whose well ran dry and it took her 7 months before they were going to do anything about it and then they got flooded out - Ironic They moved after the flood and filed for bankruptcy. 

Sounds like a fun weekend though!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

We had a well company come out and try to lower the pump. We only had 13-14 feet left. You need 11 feet of water over the top of a pump for it to work well. They explained the possible risk to the pump if it starts to pump sand and the short term, if any, of relief we might get. We tried it anyway. No luck.  She is either dry as a bone or the pump is bad. I opted not to fix the pump with the poor prognosis. Now I need to get a new well dug. One company can do it immediately for $15,000. Now I gotta figure out where to get that from.


----------



## babsbag

Mike CHS said:


> We have a 1300' well



WOW, I thought my 300' well was deep...


----------



## babsbag

I am so sorry about your well, water is just something we can't do without. How deep are they planning on digging and will they guarantee you will hit water?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

He suggested 400 feet. Said that in our neighborhood, that is about how deep he has been going. I am sure noone will gurantee but we should hit water as we just ran out. If our paperwork from when we bought the house was accurate, I believe it said we were pumping from a mere 82 feet.  Our neighbors only went 230 or something a few years ago before they hit hardpan and the company wouldn't drill any deeper. 

This house belonged to a teacher since the 1930's and she was the only owner before we bought it, so a well that shallow doesn't seem out of the realm of possibilities. 

The 2 new orchards on our same block and the one just over the road are likely the ones taking all the water.


----------



## babsbag

Agriculture verses homeowners, it is something we hear more and more. Even with El Nino, which didn't do as much as they had hoped, CA is in serious trouble. Agriculture feeds our economy so it is a tough call, I get that for all concerned but when it affects homes that have been established for years it doesn't seem quite fair. The state needs to build some desalination plants if agriculture is going to continue to be the major player in CA; it seems to be the only answer. 

Then a water district in Shasta county tells its customers that all water restrictions have been lifted and the customers should use as much water as possible, water the world. That way if there are restrictions again next year it will be based on their usage for this year so if you want water during a drought year waste it during a wet year.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Update on the water situation: So I can't come up with the amount necessary to dig a new well. At least not with that company. I will call a few others for quotes, but I am not holding my breath. However, When I called to talk to Big River and let him now our situation/the amount I can cover, the guy told me to call Self Help. I did and they have a program that can supply emergency water (for humans only of course), for up to a year. She will come out and sound our well on monday, and if it looks like we are qualified, she will submit the paperwork. They deliver a holding tank and water up to a certain amount based on the number of people in your household. 

In the meantime, Our neighbors are all pitching in to help. The neighbor across the way also lost her well this week and is already back online, but she borrowed a water trailer from the guys that lease her orchards. They have refilled the tank and it is in my driveway now for us to use. Prayers of thanks for the generosity of neighbors. The next door neighbors are still meeting us at the fence every night to help us water our goats and birds from their spigot in the pasture. Makes me glad I try and be a good neighbor even when it is difficult sometimes! 

The new Dr at work is frustrating all of us. We are going to have to let our Dr #1 (and owner) know when he does things in ways that aren't quite correct or if he is rude etc. Normally we try to gently ask or suggest the methods and things we notice, but he seems to have too much pride and has been heard to lie on 2 occasions so far. Regarding him being rude, we were thinking he was only going to be here temporarily so we were just trying to ignore the rudeness, but he really does not respect us as technicians, staff or even Dr #2. 

I have a name for Spellys little spotted buckling. Every time I look at him, I think of bubbles like champagne and I hear the lyrics "champagne supernova in the sky". So I want to name him Champagne Supernova but we already have a nickname for him too "ChampaQue". 

I have decided to try and sell a few goats. Gonna start with those I am less attached to of course. If anyone is local/california and is interested, I am going to try and list them soon on my website. I am thinking of letting one of our nubian girls go, Colby (nicknamed Kermit cause she looks like Kermit the frog), maybe one of my boer girls, and I am thinking of possibly retiring my nigerian doe, Georgia. This is in addition to several of this years babies that are already slated for sale once they are old enough to be weaned. I have to wait on the DNA test from Rocky before I can register and sell this years boer kids. I am not drastically cutting my goat herd yet, I am hoping I can get the water situation sorted out and downsize my poultry flocks first.


----------



## babsbag

Have you thought about a class action suit against the orchards for water rights? Your house was there first. If the orchards have put in any new wells they could be responsible for your water loss.

In the meantime...sorry about the water woes. People that have city water just don't understand the stress and yet the state wants to put a meter on our wells and charge us for our water, and yet they don't want to pay for the well maintenance. It stinks.


----------



## Hens and Roos

sorry to hear about your well.  Glad that your neighbors are lending you a hand.


----------



## Ferguson K

^^^^^^^


What Babs said.


----------



## norseofcourse

I can't imagine my well going dry, and all the hassle and expense of a new one.  Thank goodness for your great neighbors and the other help you've gotten!

I confess I don't know a lot about wells - can they drill in your existing well and just go deeper?  Or does that not work?



babsbag said:


> ... the state wants to put a meter on our wells and charge us for our water...


Your own water?  Un-be-freaking-lieveable....


----------



## babsbag

Yup, our own water from a well we paid to dig...and maintain. There thoughts are that we shouldn't get the water for "free" (power to pump is NOT free) and the second idea isn't so bad...a meter will keep wasteful people from being wasteful. 

But the thing is, most of the people I know on wells are not wasteful as we pay to pump and we understand that water is not an endless commodity. When I lived in the city I never ever worried about turning on the tap and have nothing happen; not so out here.


----------



## OneFineAcre

That's a tough situation with your water.  Praying it all works out.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks everyone. Turned in an application for a loan today....

Funny goat story:

So, since all the kids are drinking all of "my" milk...(read as 'not even enough for a cup of coffee now from 5 does'), We have been pulling all the milking mamas out of the pen at the same time in the mornings and evenings and feeding together to save time, but still get some grain in them. Then, as the bowls get near empty, we start grabbing collars and walking back to the pen. I asked DS1 to please take Sister back. As soon as I said her name, she looked up at me and I swear I heard her say, very loud and clear, "RIBBIT!"  then she went back to eating! DS1 and I looked at each other and cracked up laughing! He has just recently renamed one of the nubians Kermit because her face resembles Kermit the frog. So I said, " well, I guess that must be Kermit since she sounds like a frog so you'll have to find someone else to put away". Only at my house are the animals SOOOO confused!!!


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## ragdollcatlady

Norse,

They can't drill in the same well. They have to dig a new one.

We have babies!

Reese went into Labor on thursday. My kids were on watch and called me at work saying things were good, but she was starting. I decided not to wait til work got out, after last years hard delivery. We had a bag with fluid start, no nose, no feet, so I went in. Baby was trying to come butt first. Got her turned around and out fine. Kid #2 came fine, normal presentation. Kid #3 was presenting the same as the first. I grabbed her back feet and brought her out that way. She is tiny. Kid #4 was the most difficult. He seemed to be stuck in a concrete block. I finally got him turned around but he was very difficult to get out. I had to pull very hard. He took along time to come around. At first he was pretty purple. Got him stimulated and pink, breathing Ok. His neck and legs seemed stiff for awhile. Once we got him stretched, exercised a bit, he did better. Now he is as good as new! Reese is much more attentive so far than she has been. She wouldn't even eat on the stand this morning because she wanted to get back to her kids.

We have 2 girls and 2 boys.

As soon as the kids were delivered and good, we had to go to dinner with in laws to celebrate DS3s graduation. We rant to pick up DS2 and get one bag of goat food at TAC but my brakes were grinding!  Friday we went to the tire store and they were able to fix the rotors and brakes and get us back in time for DS#3 high school graduation ceremony at 1:00. 

I dropped a bucket full of water on my foot! 

Other than that, I am good!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats on the kids- glad to hear they are doing well!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats on da babies!!  (and all the other obstacles you overcame, lol)


----------



## babsbag

Pictures ?    Glad you were able to get home and help her. Good call.

Glad the brakes are fixed and you make it the graduation. Those things are important.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

So, is one of these new bucklings going to live with Babs?  

Congrats, I like Reese


----------



## Ferguson K

Congratulations on the bucklings!  Glad you went with your gut instinct on that one!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

We are getting into the hundred degree weather now, so we are bringing the babies in to cool off. Not great pics, but here is what I got.


My kids chose temporary names just to identify who is who and what order they were born in, 

#1 Mergan doe, 



 


#2 Derpy buck, 


 

#3 Sanic doe, 


 

 

and #4 Fra-gi-le buck.


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## frustratedearthmother

Too cute!


----------



## Latestarter

Awwwww. lookit all that cute!


----------



## babsbag

Isn't this weather just awesome ?  NOT!!!  I'm not ready for this heat.

Those babies are adorable. Unfortunately I am not needing one but if I was I would be at your door in a flash.  I have decided to breed daughters to a half brother this year for my mini Alpines. Since I am not even sure I will be keeping any of the minis past next year investing in another buck right now is just not something I need to do.  

How's the well.?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Well update... We have water! I called a driller recommended by our neighbor, the guy that did hers just a few weeks ago. He thought something sounded wrong about what the first company told me/what they did. So he came out himself to check things out. We discussed things and a truck came out today to do basically the same thing the other pump company did. They measured my well. Bottom is at 136 feet. Water is at 127 1/2. The pump was worn, but should have been OK, but they said it was full of mud. They suspect the other company may have put it too low/in the mud, since before they came out, it was pumping water and if lowered just into the remaining water, it should have still been pumping water. They replaced the pump and one section of pipe that was in pretty bad shape. When I stopped home on my lunch break, there was water pumping out into a puddle on the ground! They put a valve to choke the pump to keep it from tripping. We all had showers. For drinking, it is a little, shall we say brown, but I prefer the slightly sandy water to the stuff from the bottles. Hopefully it will clear up soon. We should be good for awhile. I will see if they recommend we get on the waiting list to drill, maybe later in the year, or during their off season (if there is one).

Sold most of the ducks. Gave away all the bantam chocolate orpington chicks, but held back the 5 adults. I let the poultry leader know that I will be letting go of most of my silkies too, especially the whites. They are my best typed birds, 4H kids frequently get back to me telling me they are winning with their silkies that came from here. She said she would pass on the info. 

Have some interest in some goats that are for sale. I offered one of the well repair guys 2 of my nigerian wethers as a thanks for fixing the well. I know they are getting paid, but I am so relieved and appreciative that they are able to help us better than the other company. he will come out this weekend to pick them up for his kids.   I already have a buyer for Rigatoni and Rockys heavily dappled buck kid. I just got the DNA papers back on Rocky, so hopefully the registrations/paperwork will be easy from here.


----------



## Ferguson K

Yay water!  That's exciting!


----------



## babsbag

That is awesome that they were able to fix your well. Hope it continues to do what wells are supposed to do for a long long time.

Who did the DNA test on Rocky?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I had to send the hair sample to Davis. I can't register kids from him without it, but didn't find out until  I was rushing to get paperwork done for DS3 in time for the fair. If the paperwork isn't back in time he just wont show Baileys twins... not that he will be sad about less work, but it would have been nice to showcase what we are producing.


----------



## babsbag

I don't really understand why ABGA wants the DNA test. Are they looking at the future or are there that many people fudging on papers?  I have to test a doeling if I want to register her. She looks like a mini but I have written down that she should be a standard.  But to have to test every buck used as a sire is a little over the top IMO.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So happy you have water.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Babs, I think it is primarily looking to the future as well attempting to keep the fullblood herdbook honest. They don't register percentage bucks until they are very high percentage for the purebred book, but maybe with DNA testing they will start to allow it. As of yet, if I understand correctly, they can't tell if an animal is a certain percentage boer or not. They are starting with collecting and logging the genetic markers at the specific loci. If you submit the parents and kids  DNA, they can tell if the kid has the same make up of genes from those 2 animals. 

Thanks OFA, I can't tell you how happy I am. We will likely still need to drill here shortly, but with 6 full feet of water, maybe we can get by for awhile. These well guys got our neighbor by on something  like a foot and a half for several months.  I am still planning on downsizing the animals, but alot of the pressure is off. With the hundred degree days, I can't tell you just how worried I was. It is easy enough to buy bottled water for humans, but the goats and birds go through alot of water a day during the heat.


----------



## Mike CHS

Interruption with our water supply was the primary reason we tapped into the rural water system when they finally got to our place.  We are keeping the well hooked up to the garden and pasture but since it is 1400' deep, I can't imagine the cost to replace it.  It is so deep that it is registered on the old nuclear emergency water source at the state.


----------



## babsbag

I still can't fathom a 1400' deep well.


----------



## OneFineAcre

ADGA is requiring as of a certain date (not sure what it is) that bucks that you collect semen from have to be DNA tested to register kids from the AI breeding.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

The DNA cost wasn't too bad, $32 I think, but if you are swapping out bucks yearly or have more than one or 2, it could quickly get cost and time prohibitive. 

I could see many awesome pedigreed and registerable animals going unregistered if people find the extra time and money preventative to registering. If you need to move animals quickly, waiting for test results and one more thing to pay for, won't help.


----------



## Mike CHS

1200-1600' is what it takes to get to the aquifer here (our home is a little over 1400' elevation.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Mike,

It runs around $45 a foot to drill here.....


----------



## Latestarter

ouch!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

We are almost done with the county fair.

DS3 got a 2nd place with his market wether REO Speedwagon, and went to the champion drive. Didn't make Reserve, but we were proud anyways. He sold today for $5.50 a lb. and the company that bought it was the local feed store.  DS3 had taken an invitation in to the guy a few days ago and gave him a little spiel about his goat. Looks like it worked! 

Both of Baileys boer doe kids were entered in the breeding boer kid class. I was disappointed that they were the only entries, but I was really happy to hear the judge break down the differences....he did confirm that Nicky Cage is a little bit nicer and smoother than Ghost Ryder... Nicky took 1st, Grand Champion breeding doe kid, Reserve Grand breeding boer doe, behind a nice thick yearling. Ryder was 2nd. 

Pearl nigerian dry yearling got 3rd.... she really just went for fun.

Brie, nubian, got a second in her class with compliments on her nice smooth fore udder attachment and overall attachments as well. She started leaking and had to be milked out a little before the show, but that is OK. 

The best part....

Are you ready????

StinkerBelle, took 1st in her class of 3 year old registered milkers, Champion AOB, Reserve Supreme  Champion! She was running with the big girls and she left them in the dust!!! The judge was very descriptive and gave reasons for every placing. It was really awesome to hear and see what she was looking for. Judges here tend to discount the nigerians as not real dairy goats so it was super awesome to have ours place like she did. She was commenting on her body depth, capacity, overall dairyness, smooth foreudder, attachments and udder balance and the only reason she didn't win Supreme Grand Champion, was because after her milkout, her rear udder was more deflated than the grade does. The judge kept saying she was a "very dairy doe". Unfortunately this is not a sanctioned show so we don't earn any legs or anything, but I am thrilled! 

In my own, maybe not so humble opinion, most of the udders she was competing against looked painful and distorted. Before she showed I was concerned about her being too full so I milked out a cup.There isn't an award out there that would be reason enough to justify overuddering my girls. Years ago, a much more experienced showkid, had asked me why we milked our doe out since she hadn't filled enough to show her udder to its top potential. I didn't know if she would fill in the amount of time we had left, but it just wasn't all that important to me. As a mom, I would hate to be that uncomfortable for what is essentially a beauty contest, so maybe sympathy comes into play a little bit too. 

Fair is soooo tiring. But even my kid was saying that is was much more fun, showing with a goat that was winning!  And it was much easier having 2 extra kids and myself to help and support the kid showing than when I had all 4 kids showing different animals and only me to support and help them all. Now I know how to do it better for when grandkids come along!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I almost forgot...we came home to a new baby goat! Little Italy decided to kid while we were out yesterday. Single doeling!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Nice!


----------



## Latestarter

Well, Congrats all around! Sounds like a great fair result and to come home to a new doeling kid, well, it can't get much better than that!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congrats


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!!


----------



## babsbag

Sounds like you had a great time and everyone did well. I have not tackled a fair, and never will, but my friends that do are totally exhausted by the end of the week. Our local fair is next week and my friend's daughter is taking in Boers, cows (with calves), and Alpines. She will be one busy young lady. I get worn out just thinking about it. 

Now you need to find a sanctioned show for Stinkerbelle.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks everyone!

So Rigatonis heavily dappled buck kid "Casper" and "Nicky Cage", Baileys red doe kid are sold and going home this weekend... and  I am glad to sell this pretty little buck kid to a breeding home but I really wanted to keep Nicky. Oh well, maybe Bailey will give me another Nicky next year.  

Here is a little bit we learned about trying to register our 75% kids. ABGA will give you a certificate of pedigree for buck kids under a certain percentage (I think it is 98 percent). But you still can't register doe kids from them with that. You need something called a listing paper and a corresponding DNA test. I understand the DNA test part since all bucks are now required to be tested, but they told me I had to return the certificate of pedigree to get the listing paper, which will essentially be agreeing that for registration purposes, he will be considered 0%. Only doe kids from him will be eligible if from high percentage registered does. I am just a little confused. If I have "proof" from his certificate of pedigree and DNA tested sire that he is 75%, why do we have to start at 0% for registration purposes? Not complaining...I just don't understand.


----------



## babsbag

It is my understanding that buck gets a listing paper when he is ineligible for the record of pedigree so not sure what they are telling you.

_Bucks of 15/16 or less Boer blood will not be eligible for registration. Animals of ½ (50%), ¾ (75%), 7/8 (88%), or 15/16 Boer Blood are eligible for a “Record of Pedigree” certificate. This “Record of Pedigree” will be issued after the proper documentation has been submitted with the buck’s herd prefix, herd name, tattoos, date of birth and a three generation history.

Animals that are otherwise ineligible for registration *or* a Record of Pedigree will be eligible for a “Listing Paper” with the association. This “Listing Paper” will be issued after the proper documentation has been submitted with the applicant’s herd prefix, herd name, tattoos, date of birth, and a copy of any applicable registration certificate issued by another association.
_
I know that if the dam is 100% and the buck is unregistered you can get a 50% doeling but not sure about a buck with a record of pedigree. That rule regarding bucks and registration was changed not very long ago so maybe they don't even know. I think I would ask to talk to someone else as what they told you makes no sense. If you have a 75% buck and a record of pedigree to prove it and you breed to a 50% doe you get a 62.5% kid.  Also if you look at ABGA's fee schedule they put a 96% buck and below in the same herd book as percentage does. Yes...you need to talk to someone else. 

BTW... A buck can be registered at 31/32 and above. ..97%


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Well, the person I spoke with said the same thing as the person I emailed with. I mailed back the certificate with the failed listing application and wrote that my buyer for this kid had asked for both the certificate and listing paper and I requested the DNA order at the same time. I have not really sure what will happen, but my buyer is still wanting to pick up this weekend so hopefully this will be all sorted out shortly. While it is a royal pain, hopefully I will get this figured out (so I know for next time and to save some trouble for the new owner.) Thankfully they have been very understanding as I have kept them in the loop about all of the developments regarding this stuff.


----------



## babsbag

Are these Rocky's kids or Andy's?  Rocky is a purebred isn't he?  I honestly don't remember but seem to recall that he was...a long time ago. I don't think they can have a certificate and a listing paper, the listing paper is for bucks that either don't have a certificate or they are registered with another registry, at least that was how it was explained to me when having this discussion with another breeder. Very confusing for sure.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

These are Rockys and he is a fullblood. Doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## babsbag

ragdollcatlady said:


> These are Rockys and he is a fullblood. Doesn't make any sense to me.



Then the buck kids would get a record of pedigree as they would all be 75% or higher.  I just looked at their rules and this is one of the titles... so the listing paper is in lieu of the record of pedigree.

*Rule 207: Animals Otherwise Ineligible for Registration or Record of Pedigree; Listing Paper*


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Casper, Rigatonis heavily dappled buck kid and Nicky Cage, Baileys red kid went to their new home, along with Katastrophe Jane. I think I found a new goatie friend! 

I have an appointment to show Colby AKA Kermit one of our nubian sisters to a FFA kid this evening, and the kids we met in the 4H goat project at the fair are coming after that to see if we have anyone that will fit their project needs. 

I have had a few people interested in the nigerian wethers too.


----------



## Latestarter

This is great! It will make room for more NEW goats


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So Colby, Curly, Jackson, and Rosie went to new homes and I took a deposit on Little Italys doe kid. 

I heard back from the buyer for Casanova that his blood tests came back clean so he will be leaving next week. 

Busy but productive day!


----------



## babsbag

yep, flipping goats...time to find a new goat. 

I sold 6 kids last week to one buyer and 5 does the week before to another buyer. I may have to lease goats next year for the dairy but my new rule is that if they aren't friendly they aren't staying.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I like that rule and I'm implementing it myself.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I can't remember if I shared these recent pics with y'all....

Here are the boer kids

Casper




 

 

Mini Mac



 

Ghost Ryder





 

Nicolette Cage


----------



## babsbag

What beautiful goats, their coats are sure nice and shiny and of course I LOVE those spots.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

"Fra Gi Le" practicing to be clown, walking on his hind legs.....




 

"Sanic" the hungry little hedgehog


 

"Snickers" Littles doe kid


----------



## babsbag

Cute little things for sure. Who is that wildly colored little monster with the bottle in the first picture?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

babsbag said:


> What beautiful goats, their coats are sure nice and shiny and of course I LOVE those spots.



Thanks! Their baby coats are being grown out and their adult coats are coming in nice and slick. Mini Mac and Casper still have their ultra soft baby coats.



babsbag said:


> Who is that wildly colored little monster with the bottle in the first picture?



That is Mrrrrgan. She was the first of Reeses kids so she is nicknamed after my oldest. I told them to figure out something to help keep track of birth order as we were delivering them and that is what they came up with.


----------



## babsbag

Makes sense...first goat...first child....reasonable enough.  Does she have blue eyes too?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Yeah, the 2 kids with blue eyes are my favorite color pattern. She is buckskin and Derpy is a chocolate buckskin. I have been meaning to keep a buck out of Reese for awhile and I have been trying to hold onto a few of her doe kids because of her style and udder. StinkerBelle, Little Italy, Briar Rose (she just sold to our 4H friends, but with a deal to breed back for 1st choice kid).... With StinkerBelles success this year, you can see why.

I am loving the style and blending of FraGiLe and I love little Sanics personality and  body type too. If I wasn't trying to keep my numbers reasonable, Sanic would actually be my first choice to hold back. Mrrrrgan will essentially be taking Djahlis place. Hopefully her style will be similar. Djahli was one of Little Italys larger triplet siblings that I had kept back. Haven't had one with quite that much style and finesse since.


----------



## babsbag

I understand the numbers thing. If I wasn't trying to limit how many I own I would be getting another buck from you.  

I am not sure how the minis will work out for milk so I am a little hesitant to "make" a buck for the does I have if they don't milk well enough and I really won't know until the second freshening... It gets confusing...


----------



## Southern by choice

Can't you find something you need to do out here in NC?
I need a Mini Nubian that is good. Not the yuck I see out there.
Babs needs a mini mancha which I have several for her to pic from.


----------



## babsbag

We should just meet in the middle.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Southern by choice said:


> Can't you find something you need to do out here in NC?
> I need a Mini Nubian that is good. Not the yuck I see out there.
> Babs needs a mini mancha which I have several for her to pic from.



I saw 1 gorgeous mini nubian buckling. I inquired. Haven't heard back yet. I could use him over Madeline and Whoopsie next year so he wouldn't be just for a single doe......

I know what you mean about unimpressive. It seems like most of the mini nubians have been created by breeding average goats rather than better quality animals to each other. I understand that if you are able to make money of your best purebreds, you don't need to "waste" breeding  time on minis of they aren't your first breeding interest, but still. Alot of the minis look like round, generic mixed breed goats to me. Madeline with her airplane ears might end up looking a little like that her in the near future too, but I sure hope not. 

As far as a trip, I really don't travel well. By that I mean... "vacation" is a bad word and if you threaten me with one of those, I will kick you in the shins! Comprendes?


----------



## Southern by choice

Yeah, it is sad with the mini's. Too many are so focused on ears/head and dang the udders... I want to bleach my eyes out after looking at some of them. 
Some are ok but not worth 500-600. That is nuts.
Every time I inquire I ask for udder shots. I always find it funny that people don't post those. YIKES! 

First gens can look more like the nigie side if it is 50/50 but usually even those will lose that look by two years old. I think the f-2 gens are the hardest especially if you are keeping it to 50/50's.


----------



## babsbag

We could meet 1/2 way. Maybe Oklahoma or Texas. @Southern by choice did your friend sell her mini Alpine?


----------



## Southern by choice

babsbag said:


> We could meet 1/2 way. Maybe Oklahoma or Texas. @Southern by choice did your friend sell her mini Alpine?



She decided to keep him... she sold the dam and bought my Alpine.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Ben and Bucky Bronco went to their new home today with a lovely family! They have 3 little humans and the little guy was so excited abut all the friendly goat kids in the back yard, that I am sure they will love those 2. They applied for the job with a description that included friendly pets that will do some weed eating on the side. 

Casanova went home already yesterday too.  
So my kid and I decided that FireBall should stay.  She was originally supposed to be a keeper anyways....but then the well was acting up and all of that....But she is so friendly and so "All That" that we just wanna keep her!!! And her temp name was actually Fire Storm, but the kids have always called her FireBall without realizing it. FireBall it is. 

OK so here is the worst confession.... I, admittedly an addict, have been searching, actively asking questions about 2 different Boer bucks!!!!I need another 300 lb beast like I need a hole in the head! But they are soooo pretty!!! One is black with almost all orange spots over his whole body and then there is this other super spotted dude, lets just say he is YUMMY!  but wait, that old well  is being a bad child right now....the well guys are coming back out to see about drilling. They will be out Tuesday or Wednesday as they are drilling just down the street from us next week. Soooo, I really should not get anther buck. (But if I did, I could use him over Bellini and Cosmo and Cherry.....)


----------



## babsbag

I can't keep track of all of your goats...where did Cherry come from? I am not going to encourage your addiction...You can use either one of your bucks over Bellini and Cosmo.   But I do understand the need for more spots. 

Sorry the well is getting in the way of your addiction, but water is just so very important.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Cherry is our only unregistered Boer female. She is the mom to my kids market wether that he just sold at the county fair. She is a good size for being smaller than the big girls. She is nice and wide. I need to get some pics of her for my website. When I do that, I will share some here...I might actually have one or 2...hold on a minute...


A kid and his human





Cherry is a friendly gal, really easy to work with.





Here they are out for some exercise and sayin hi to the locals through the fence.




My concern with trying to breed Bellini and Cosmo to either of my 2 big boys is the sheer size difference. When you see them in person, they look way smaller than in the pictures. Rocky is smaller than Andy but even then, he is a solid, 2 times their size. And he isn't as suave as Andy, not that Andy is all that suave either, but clumsy, rough and 2 times the size makes me nervous. A young buck would be more their size at least. And I will need someone for GhostRyder next year. 

I forgot to say that Mini Mac, Rigatonis red doe kid went home yesterday with the guy that bought Ravis first doe kid, Hazel, last year.


----------



## babsbag

I understand the size difference but they are only young for the first year. Then what?  

Is that Rocky in that picture with the horns and all grown up?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

If I were fortunate enough to be able to use a young guy on the small girls, hopefully they would kid with no problems and the kids would grow bigger than their moms. Then I would have the genetics from any girls I hold back to use the big boys on.  I don't care to swap out bucks every year unless I get tired of their personalities so I could be in trouble if Jr. turns out sweet too. Unless he turns out to be much gentler than the other guys. Maybe I wouldn't be so worried if I had a shy guy. 

Ravi really disliked Rockys romantic moves. She looks as big as a house right now, but we have given up on her kidding any time, ever. We think she is growing a giant watermelon instead. I will need to DNA test if she did decide to have goat babies though, since Andy got into the pen with her and Rocky for a few days. 

Yeah that is him in the back ground. I don't have any good pics of him. I should try to get some one of these days.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

babsbag said:


> I am not going to encourage your addiction...



If you saw these buck kids you would have a harder time resisting.... If only water didn't really matter so darn much to just stay alive and healthy and all that!!! 


But....if I sell 2 of the nigerian bottle babies, I could buy one of those gorgeous boys without affecting the rest of my budget hardly at all.....Anyone looking for some cute nigi kids????


----------



## babsbag

I think we need some pictures of the gorgeous boys so we can drool with you and help you make the right choice concerning new buck(s).  I bet you can sell the kids easy enough, everyone loves those little goats.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

See if this link takes you to the pic of the main one I am considering

Well that didn't work....let me see if I can figure this out.....

how about this,  if it works, it is the one with white on his front legs



https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=921786984613558&id=100003467954537





And this is the pic of the other one (not my pic by the way, borrowed from her add.)


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I think I need them both!!!!


----------



## babsbag

The link didn't work?  Do they both have spots?  That's the thing about bucks, we can always find a use for them for a while...then what?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

The one in the video  is dark, white front socks, heavy grey dappling. I have seen the other goats in this herd, bought market wethers from them last year and his whole herd is super wide. All the girls are huge. His kids are just monsters, with spots galore. This one is american purebred. If I can swing it, I am leaning toward this one. 

one more try

https://www.facebook.com/groups/Wes...t=group_highlights&notif_id=1467737436720183#


Yes, the pic I posted is a black dappled that is so heavily dappled that he is almost red all over. I have never seen the rest of the goats in this herd, so not as confident , but his color is awesome. Waiting for a current pic and pic of his dam hopefully. He is only 73 percent or something, so would be essentially commercial.


----------



## babsbag

I guess I am not a member of the facebook group so can't see them. What herds are they from?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

The white sox kid is from Gary Daddino.

The other one is a breeder in Plymouth, Ashley Mathews.


----------



## babsbag

Not any that I have heard of.  I say just go with your heart.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Wells out again. Borrowing the water truck from the neighbors. I went and bought a better wagon to haul the water for the goats. Our little old slightly squished, light duty garden wagon with flat tires, just wasn't cutting it. So far on our first use, this new one rated for 1200 lbs, is working out just swell!

I just sold Kenny, the mini nubian, and our old retired girl, Georgia went with to be his companion. Really nice family. Of course I had 3 emails asking about him, just this afternoon between the time I stepped out to meet the folks and the time I came in to take down the adds.

As of now, I just have the 2 nigerian kids left to sell.


----------



## babsbag

So sorry about the well; that stinks. I can't imagine being without water. 

I have a few to sell too... it sure is a good feeling when the goats leave and the money stays.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks for the condolences... The whole thing about sharing a glass of water when you are thirsty.... most people don't really have any idea what that really feels like. By the way, bottled water is so yucky compared to my ground water. Without my well I miss the flavor of "my" water, showers and ease of (and not worrying about) watering the animals the most. I have been heating water on the stove and washing dishes by hand for awhile to conserve water (camping style I call it), so that is no biggie. Laundromats are expensive but effective. It is nice to get all the laundry done at once, washed, dryed and folded, not a perpetual thing, but it was $140 and 2 truck loads over the weekend to get it done. 

My whole herd feels bare.... It just isn't the same without a few of our old friends. I didn't think I would really notice all that much, a couple of them being gone. But I feel it. I normally stop by each pen to feed and observe for a minute while petting someone through the fence. I am currently in the "pause and check who is missing and why" state. 

Goats from the herd that have gone to new homes this year: Colby, Katastrophe Jane, Briar Rose, Georgia, Casanova. Kids that have gone, Kenny, Ben, Bucky Bronco, Curly, Jackson, Nicky Cage, Casper, Mini Mac. Butters is reserved. Thankfully, all the goats have gone to great homes, most as pets, a couple as breeders and show prospects. 

Goat kids that are staying... shhhhh .... this is the secret list  .... Champaque, FireBall, Madeline, Whoopsie, Ghost Ryder, Derpy and Mrrrrgan. 

In observing my herd... I originally bought 4 nigerian girls. Of those 4, 2 are retired and the other 2 are in the state of possible retirement at any time. If they have kidding issues that are traumatic, like needing a C-section etc, then they will be automatically retired. So I have held back 2 of Spellbounds doe kids and 3 of Reeses doe kids and a buck kid each from this year. And I decided that if Sanic doesn't sell for enough, I will keep her, just like I did for StinkerBelle. I had originally offered Stinker for sale as a kid, but I knew she was going to be awesome so I didn't budge on her price. I think Sanic is going to be pretty awesome too.


----------



## babsbag

$140.00   What I hate about laundromats the most is the sit and wait factor. Such a waste of time. 

I sold a lot of goats here this year too but most of them were brats so I don't miss them. I sold one kid that I regret selling but the others needed to go as they were just too hard to catch and milk.  I will have a very young lineup for the dairy next year and I may be looking for some goats to lease if the FF can't produce what I need. We'll see. I have a few FFs this year that I kept that are brats too but they have nice udders so hopefully next year they will just follow the herd into the milk parlor or they will be leaving too. Hoping that the minis do well too.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

LOL! There is no sit n wait factor when you have this much laundry. By the time I get the last load in a machine and start it, the first ones are done or in the last 2 minutes. I use 3 of the "6" load washers, 5 of the "3" load washers and usually 1 or 2 of the "2" load washers. I divide up each washer load into several dryers and just keep running from one to then next, taking out what is done, restarting those that aren't, airing out and restarting the ones that get too hot, but are still damp so are just steaming but not actually drying. If there are other customers, I try to not use more than 10-12 dryers, but if we are essentially alone, I will use almost all the dryers on one wall.  The laundromat I use is really clean and big, I think they have 4 giant washers, 20 of the 3 loaders and maybe 16 or 20 of the 2 loaders, and then 2 walls of dryers, maybe 30-40 dryers in all???? And despite all the dirt that comes in when we show up  the caretakers are always nice.

I used to use the one closest to our house on our side of town, but the caretakers were so rude about us getting close to closing time after I just spent $80 dollars for the second time that week...I decided they really don't deserve my money!!!! And of course we were out of there by the time they closed, I get that they don't want to be there after their set hours, but we have never gone over the hours and I was using enough dryers to get things done in time and packed up and out of there by ten minutes until closing time.

One time I foolishly brought a book thinking I would get to read something...


----------



## Latestarter

I feel for ya... been there and don't want to do it again. Thankfully it's just me now so the loads don't grow as large as quick. Also, I'm on city water (wish I had a choice), and have a washer dryer so don't use the laundramat anymore. Really hope you can get your well situation fixed (affordably).


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Ok somebody throw me into the "sleep it off" tank!!!!!    I sent the deposit on the white sox kid!!!I was about to cry at the thought of not getting him  and I have been wanting a dappled goat from this breeder since we bought the kids market wethers a few years ago.... Every goat in his herd is huge!!! And I need to add width to my herd which I have every confidence he will do for us. I believe he is 98% so he should work with my higher percentage registered does and can be used over Rockys kids. I can also breed Rocky to Cherry (unregistered) then breed any of her 50% doe kids to this new one. 

 if I could afford it, I would still take the other one too.... but then I might need to add some more girls... catch 22 if I ever heard of one!  



They came out to see where to drill our new well. Power lines, propane tanks dead trees, fences... obstacles everywhere. Apparently they need ALOT of room to maneuver the trucks and equipment. So I called and had one of the guys back come out to see if the back gate or a different area would be any more convenient for them. They think that the area we currently have the ground compost pile might work better. I made it clear that almost everything in the yard is negotiable. Pen or fence in the way? We can take it down/move it/reconfigure it, Tank or dead trees?? negotiable. Live but sad trees? negotiable. Actual house, healthy trees and exterior fences and powerlines...not so much...but everything else??? yep!


----------



## ragdollcatlady




----------



## ragdollcatlady




----------



## ragdollcatlady

I think I finally outsmarted the wiley internets!!!??? can you all see the pics of my white sox kid?


----------



## Shorty

Yes we can and he is very handsome!


----------



## babsbag

Nice looking kid. I really hope he does well for you and gives you beautiful kids with lots of spots. I wish you were a tad bit closer so I could just come and drool over the spots in person. Also, I would bring a few Alpines over to get serviced by a willing Nigi without having to buy one. That would just work...at least for me. 

Oh , BTW... we have a goat addicts anonymous thread...feel free to join.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

My kid is only 2 months old so I gotta wait to bring him home. 

Anonymous addiction groups are usually for those who want to quit..... I have no such desire! I am rather enjoying my addiction thank you very much! Besides it isn't very anonymous if y'all know who I am anyways!


----------



## animalmom

Ya know @ragdollcatlady, that picture of your new boy (Chunk Hunk!) almost makes me want to get a couple boers... almost, but since I'm knee deep with my little Nigis I will have to pass... besides my little guy can get pretty colorful too.

The Goat Addicts thread helps all of us celebrate our unvaried response to the ever present "don't you have enough goats" with the time proved dual response: first the "are you out of your mind" stare and then the "Nope no such thing as enough."  I mean really what would enough be?  Those who ask don't know and those who don't ask love us anyway.  Got goat?  Got Life!

Sorry to hear of your well problems.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Well geeze @animalmom... didn't you know, you can have more than one breed of goats on the same property??? (insert innocent blinking emoji here) 

I love my nigis and now I think my boer herd is just about the same size numbers wise.... The colors are what gets me and I have always loved the long ears and roman noses of the nubians. However, I kind of prefer "fat" animals so we found the colored boers and that was that. And I completely blame @babsbag for making me some killer deals that I just couldn't resist on some sweet animals! Shame, shame babs!!!  LOL!!! 

And after having the nigerian dwarves as our first loves in the caprine world... well, they are just my favorite cause their size, personality, cuteness.... and that sweet milk for my coffee. AAAAHHHH coffee and goats....  Life is the best when you got both!!! 

But, I have found that I REALLY.... like, REALLY, enjoy milking our one standard nubian! Go figure.  Since one of her kids is gone, I have to milk her and it is sooooo much easier.... I am not thinking about getting another nubian, I am not thinking ...Oh I give up. I admit it... I already thought it.  (but it is just a thought....)


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Oh and my husband had the gall to ask me today how many goats I have....


----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## babsbag

ragdollcatlady said:


> Oh and my husband had the gall to ask me today how many goats I have....



 Doesn't he know you should never ask a lady how old she is, how much she weighs OR how many goats she has?  Just tell him that you have one less than you did before you sold Kenny.


----------



## Ferguson K

My husband asked me hownmany goats we have. I had to look at the board and count, and the board is only the ones being fed. Doesn't include those on hay only.

How's your kitty doing? I just got caught up haven't seen her mentioned in a while.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I was going to ask which kitty... But Pirate is the most interesting character so I assume she is the one. I don't remember if I mentioned when I got her spayed, but she is all patched up and not as combative as she was. She likes to rub on my legs sometimes, but since she is missing one of her balance poles, she actually just bumps my leg. Occasionally she is almost sweet to me. Makes me concerned that maybe she doesn't feel well.....but then she kisses me with her teeth and I know she is fine.


----------



## babsbag

Cats    I have one that comes to the bed every morning and pats me with his paw until I wake up and start petting him. This morning I stuck my head over the covers and decided to see what he would do if I ignored him (I didn't want to wake up). After about 30 seconds he started digging ferociously with both paws; he wanted me out of there NOW!!!  No break in routine with that guy.


----------



## babsbag

Can you keep telling me that I don't need another ND buck...can you do that for me...please? Or at least tell me you sold all of yours...that will work too. Thanks


----------



## Mike CHS

I keep stalling on putting up fence.  Can't get any critters till I have somewhere to put them.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

babsbag said:


> Can you keep telling me that I don't need another ND buck...can you do that for me...please? Or at least tell me you sold all of yours...that will work too. Thanks



@babsbag actually I think you need this one.... 




 

He is out of Reese, (mom to StinkerBelle our Kings County Reserve Princess of the fair), and Armani, my Desert Nanny buck. I am keeping 2 of the 4 kids at least and if Sanic doesn't sell I will keep her too, but I can't keep both buck kids. 



Mike CHS said:


> I keep stalling on putting up fence. Can't get any critters till I have somewhere to put them.



LOL! That doesn't even work with a true addict ... I am not even sure where my new buck kid is going yet, but I will figure it out eventually.....


----------



## babsbag

Enabler   I thought he was sold already?   Ahh, he has wattles, how cute is that.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

He hasn't sold yet, but he is still a tad bit young. I offered 2 of Reeses early since they will take a bottle. He is a nice masculine little dude, type wise, this guy is a little smoother than Derpy, but I like Derpy so I am keeping him. 3 of the 4 have wattles. Kids think they are cool, I don't really like them. I can't wait to see these  doe kids udders and milk...but I gotta wait til they grow up.

I only have these 2 nigerian kids left to sell, everyone else sold already. Unless something drastic happens.


----------



## babsbag

That's where I am with the minis...gotta wait until they grow up. If I knew beyond a doubt that they would be milking well as two year olds I would be stocking up on them and buying this buck but I just don't know. I hate to invest in a buck for a project that may not work. On the other hand if I wait to see if they milk then I am behind in getting a good mini buck that I can breed to everyone.  What to do ???  And he probably would not be able to service my big does this year and I only have certain ones that I want to try and get a mini keeper buck from and they are big girls. *sigh*

I really need to learn to do AI.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

We have babies!!!

Ravioli exploded her watermelon belly and gave us 2 does! One is red and white paint with black shoes and one is a barely red with super heavy gray dapples!


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats! Looking fwd to pics when they're dry and settled.


----------



## Ferguson K

Congratulations!  Waiting on pictures like


----------



## Ferguson K

Congratulations!  Waiting on pictures like


----------



## babsbag

Rocky's or Andy's?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Well... she was supposed to be bred to Rocky. But she doesn't like him.  She refused for several months, then while we were out of town, Andy broke into the pen Rocky and Ravi were in. I assumed she was in heat. That time has long since passed so I don't think he bred her then. We reseparated the goats again....but I don't remember for the life of me how I ended up putting Andy or Rocky in their prospective pens.....I do remember waiting until the day before Bailey kidded to do it though. 

Since Andy and Ravi had 4 almost all red kids with just a few spots and these kids are super different, they are most likely Rockys. I will be sending the DNA out to be sure though. With papers in order I can get more money than I can for commercial. 

I have truly been blessed this year in goat sales. Hoping that continues (the grey kid is staying for sure, but I really should sell the paint kid).


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I guess Ravi wanted to secure her spot in the herd by having the most colorful kids....




 


 

 

 

 

I can't remember if I shared this pic already....Whoopsie keeps an eye on the milking from the handy dandy spy hole....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I just got new pics from the breeder of my boy.... Look how wide he is!











I love that his ears don't match too!


----------



## babsbag

OK, that picture of Whoopsie is just a little too scary; looks like a head on the board. Love the tongue reaching out for the grain...and the blue eye. 

Of course I don't remember who's dam Ravi is 'cause I'm old (is she the first one you bought from me?)  but that little gray kid looks a lot like her grandpa, Rolling Thunder. They are adorable. 

Nice looking buck kid too.


----------



## Mini Horses

I really like the kid you are buying!!   In the mid 90s I had a great herd of Boer, when they were "new".   Love all the color that is now in them.  Back then, white with brown heads.

That kid makes it "tempting" to buy more -- like their healthy look and good nature.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

@babsbag , yes Ravi was the first girl I got from you. She has the smoothest overall body type of the three big  girls so I can't wait to see these kids fill out. 

Andys dad Snickers had alot of dapples too(maybe 50%), but so far out of Andy and Ravi, we get mostly the solid red with dark spots and a few small grey or tan spots. Haven't had this much paint or dappling show up yet. 

Rocky had 2 of the red with dark spots, Ghost Ryder with the lots of spots, and the 2 mostly dappled. I think he is the father.... I should call Jerry Springer! 

The paint doeling looks old already in the forward facing pic.  She was checking me out to see if she wanted to come say hi. We hit 105 or something like that so the babies had to come inside. Sigh. I hate needing to bring kids in from the heat. I love bringing them in for fun, but with this heat, I worry about dehydration and stuff. 

@Mini Horses, The guy I am getting him from has a whole herd of super wide and long goats. His does are monsters too. We already have length and some size so between the new kids width and the dapples, I hope we can coax some killer dappled kids out of everyone next year. As long as I don't keep them all....we should be good right!!!


----------



## babsbag

So Ravi was from Diamond who's background I didn't know, but of course she was sired by Rolling Thunder who I believe shared a sire or grand sire  with Andy, Thunder Heart I think. So if that is case I think that you would get dapples from either of them. Thank goodness for DNA...I would test them both, you can have two sires.


----------



## Mini Horses

ragdollcatlady said:


> As long as I don't keep them all....




 There's that goat math.....one of each color???


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Mini Horses said:


> There's that goat math.....one of each color???



and one of each color and spot pattern.... I mean... look at Ravis new little red and white paint doe! She has only 3 white socks, black shoes and her red patches make a nice cape and skirt. I have a couple of red and white does, but none that look like that! And there's Ghost Ryder... she has the same spots like her mom and Cosmo, but they don't have the same 'skull' marking on the left side of their faces.

Well drillers have been working out here all day!!!  they still have alot to do but I am happy! And relieved. Poor guys were here for almost 15 hours today. 

Rocky was very sad about the noise.  They are working right outside his pen and he was trying to hide every time the pipes clanged together. By hide, I mean he was ducking his head under the tarp shade he has in there. I feel bad for him. I went in and was petting him, but there isn't anywhere easy I can move him to. He has a few more feet to his pen since we moved Ravi and the girls out, but it is still too close. Andy would not come out of his house while they were here. Just stayed in his bunk bed on the shelf. He seems really happy to have his old house back. I almost put Rocky back in with Andy so they could both hide in the house, but I don't need them fighting. Hopefully the pipes clanging will be finished soon. The guys are gone for the night, but they will be back soon enough.


----------



## babsbag

Water, sweet water. I bet you will be glad when that is done. 

I am aiming for a least one goat of each dairy breed and if I added color I would be in so much trouble. But with the boers you have to keep the unique ones.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

We have water!!!

Our well drillers brought us online tonight!!!!!

I have anew crush.... I love our drillers!  LOL!!! Personal confession.... I actually just fall in love with whomever is the latest white knight.... the air conditioner guy, the appliance guy (for the washer, dryer, dishwasher, oven, fridge and freezers ), but the well drillers are by far the most important  . The big boss was the one that was out at 2 in the morning the other night to run the trucks and machines for a few minutes to keep things going good. They will be back for just a little bit tomorrow to finish up a line and level a little more for me, but then they are done.


----------



## babsbag

How deep did they have to go? Bet you are thrilled to have water again. I get annoyed when my morning shower pressure gets interrupted by a sprinkler coming on so I can't imagine going without.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

The bottom is 260, we are pumping at 200. So we should have about 60 feet above the pump.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I think our old well bottomed out at around 136.


----------



## norseofcourse

I can't imagine the relief to have water again - very happy for you!!!


----------



## ldawntaylor

That is great!

I was without water for about 3 weeks one winter and I remember quite well how happy I was to have the well working again.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks everyone! Water is wonderful!!!

As if we didn't have enough cats..... DH brought home  a little rescue kitty the other day.  She was either dumped (or escaped) in the parking lot at his job. He works in an area with mostly fast food, gas stations and rest stop type stores. I guess there are some ferals out there, but he heard a kitten crying. When he squatted down to see what was going on, she came running and flopped over so he could pet her belly. When I got home from work, I was informed that there was a kitty in a crate in the front yard. He wasn't lying. She was there. She is an absolute lovely little cat. I rushed her to work with me for an emergency spay...just in case she was in heat as she is very vocal. The Dr scared me when he came out of surgery. He was very serious as he apologized that she was in fact, not in heat. She is just that crazy!!!!  At least it is a sweet crazy! She will grab you through the cage bars and kiss you, hold onto your hand with her teeth (gently) and just love on you the best way she can. So I had her spayed vaccinated and microchipped. Hopefully she will round out our gopher hunting team to earn her keep and to keep her Kitty ADHD under control!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Here is a picture of Michonne the new little kitten. Helping me fold my laundry and passed out on the couch this afternoon. 



 

 

I can't remember if I shared these pics, but I like them so here you are (again)

This was a week or so ago. Sanic, the little brown doeling, was laying down next to the fence minding her own sleepy business, when Mrrrrgan walked over to her and just plopped right down on top of her! LOL! Sanic jumped up and Mrrrrgan face planted in the dirt! That is what you get for picking on your little sister!



 

 

Apparently this guy has been living in my house for the past week.... Ralph the lizard, was evicted today. The indoor "special" kitties apparently weren't capable of catching him, so DS1 had to do their job!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So tonight while we were doing the animal chores, DS3 says to me...' I think we should keep all of Reesas kids. I really like Sanic the most, Derpys nice, and Mrrrrgan is cool, FraGile is Ok too....' 

I did mention that @babsbag is taking FraGiLe. He is OK with that, but he would be fine if the other 3 stayed for good! 

This is one of my favorite pics of Derpy...





FraGiLe


 

This beautiful beast is only 4 1/2 months old...Ghost Ryder....


 

FireBall


----------



## babsbag

Are you keeping Ghost Ryder?  Quite the looker. The kitten looks very relaxed showing off is cute little bald tummy. If it is as hot there as here I understand her pose. And why is it that 4 cats in the house can't catch one lizard or mouse? Crazy animals need to earn their keep somehow. 

FraGiLe is cute, love the frosting on his nose. I guess I need to get him a bale of hay to stand on because come Nov. I have a job for him.  

And where did FireBall come from? Cute


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Ghost Ryder is here to stay... I knew the second I laid eyes on her that I needed to keep her. She is definitely her mothers daughter. She looks just like Bailey. 

To be fair, the cats gave an honest effort, but he would stay in the 1/4 inch space at the top of the shade, between the window frame and shade support. We had to use a paper plate folded up to squish between there and make him come out....the cats couldn't really reach up that high, nothing to climb on. 

FraGiLe is a very masculine little guy, but yeah, he will be a bit young, so stepladders, stools, hot air balloons....anything to give him a lift......

Fireball is Spellbound and Armanis kid. We offered her for sale, but she is really super sweet and was originally supposed to be a keeper. She is long and smooth, wide and flat over the top...DS1 and I were both thinking we should keep her, so we did. She is Champaques sister and Whoopsies "trouble making buddy" . 

I forgot to include a newer pic of Champaque...


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congrats on the water and the kitty.
I miss having a kitty.


----------



## Southern by choice

needs to be POW!  LOVE this!


----------



## Latestarter

OneFineAcre said:


> Congrats on the water and the kitty.  I miss having a kitty.



With all the strays, ferals and shelter cats, I should think that would be a relatively easy thing to fix...


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> With all the strays, ferals and shelter cats, I should think that would be a relatively easy thing to fix...



True, but it's a little more complicated than that.

I picked up Zoey in the parking lot of a place I used to work.  She was in a bad way.  Tiny little thing, big gash on her back.  Obviously a litter had been dumped out.  I had to  bring her home.

Since we had to have her put down, wife has confessed that she was mildly allergic to the cat.


----------



## Latestarter

Ahhhhh... well, that changes things....


----------



## babsbag

There are shots for that


----------



## OneFineAcre

I can't go looking for a cat.
But, what can I do if a cat comes looking for me? 
I figure one will eventually find me.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

My mom was deathly allergic to cats my whole childhood. Irony is that her Birman, Kela, the cat I was raised with, is the reason I love cats so much. Ragdolls come in longhaired similar color pattern to the birman, hence my penchant for them. The ragdolls are the only cats I bought and had shipped or flew out to pick up. I bought my first one to show. I would love to show again eventually but I am a terrible breeder....I wasn't willing to sell or swap out my adults after I found that my pair was not producing the type that I wanted for show kittens. So I spayed and neutered all my adults and kept the runt and the DQ. They are known around here as my "ancient kittens". Every other here cat has been a rescue of one sort or another. 

My mom took in  several rescue kittens I sent her from here in the valley and having kept them in the house as babies, she has built up a tolerance to all cats, hers alot, others a little less. But she no longer has asthma attacks from being around the average cat (or from coming to my house!) and benadryl helps some when she feels a little scratch in her throat.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Southern by choice said:


> needs to be POW! LOVE this!



Thanks! I really like it myself!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Ok funny story...

There once was a goat farmer. She was milking her little black champion dairy goat "StinkerBelle", on a fine Saturday morning, in the cool shade of the avocado tree. The little border collie rescue dog "Wiley" was under the milk stand, watching the farmers son babysit the errant little baby mini boer kid that sometimes caused a ruckus for the milking doe. Whoopsie would sometimes try to eat out of the bowl of food the doe was eating from and that would upset the doe, causing her to jerk her head, and sometimes try to nip at the errant little goat. The solution was to feed the kid at the kiddie table (an old toddler picnic table) a few feet away, with the farmers son babysitting to keep her from being naughty. On this day, the kid left some of her food still on the table and was picking up spilled pellets and grain that the doe dropped on the floor just below the ominous blue bowl. The farmers son, dutifully doing his job, was sitting on his haunches, near the goats, to be ready to defend the does food at a moments notice. All of a sudden, the doe reached over, grabbed a chunk of hair on the sons head and jerked him hard to the side as if he were the one trying to steal her food!!!   LOL! I was laughing so hard I started to cry! My poor kid! That is what he gets for trying to be the defender of her food! Ungrateful goats! 


I almost had a "why not to have horns" pic to share this morning... Rocky has an impressive rack on his head that he managed to get twisted and tangled in the tarp that is his shade. He was stuck nice and firmly in place. By the time DS1 managed to grab the camera, I had gotten him loose enough to break free, so sorry, no pic, just one more reason to not have horns.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I laughed out loud with you!
Goats can be so bratty sometimes. I have literally had does throw their food dish ON me  They generally only pull my hair when they have run out of feed, thankfully it's not a terribly hard pull. Weird critters for sure! 

Feel you on the horns! I am the type that would take horns off of meat goats too


----------



## Latestarter

How's the DS? Hopefully it didn't actually rip hair from his scalp, but that must have hurt. Poor kid! Is this the same one that got beaten up by the turkey? If it is, I wouldn't blame the kid if he starts to get a complex about animals. 

Edit: Oldtimers strikes... maybe was someone else's son who got turkey beaten...


----------



## babsbag

I would take off all of the horns too, but Rocky got to keep his in case he ever went in a show ring...Boers have to have horns to be ennobled. They can win in the ring without horns, but no ennoblement. But if he will never be shown then get rid of those dang things.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Strawberry Shortcake is just so much more photogenic than her sister! Blueberry Melanie, Ravis blue/grey dappled doe kid just blends right in to the dirt and trees in the background. Combine that with dusk and I can't seem to get decent pics of her. Strawberry Shortcake seems to always be standing just so... posed!


----------



## babsbag

Blueberry sure has her Grandpa's dappling. So cute.


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## Mike CHS

They all looked like they were posing.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Went to visit grandma this weekend....

We stopped and dropped off @babsbag new nigerian buck kid and picked up a new doeling  . Our nigis are getting a little snug in our genetics department. I still have bucks that aren't related to does that I can breed with, but almost all the kids this next year will have several matching bloodlines with everyone else. I haven't bought new nigerian does since our original 4, Jane, Georgia, Reese and Spellbound. With the 2 of them retired (Jane and Georgia), we just have a couple of girls out of Reese and Spelly to work with.  

Our new kid is out of Castle Rock Dairy lines, dark brown with roaning and blue eyes. But her eyes are actually blue on the inside, brown on the outer rim. When Spelly has kids born like that, they always turn pale brown within a couple of weeks. This kid is about 4 months old though. She walks on a leash great and was very good about not pooping in grandmas house. The only accident she had was near the end of our visit and it was my fault as she was asking to go out and I wasn't quick enough getting her there. We had a good visit with grandma and then we stopped to visit some of my cousins/aunt and uncle.

We were almost in a head on high speed collision on the way home.  Grandmas and cousins prayers to keep us safe on the journey home, surely worked! Someone was trying to pass on a 2 lane highway and they were coming straight at us, in our lane. They barely swerved to the edge of the road, flanking us between them and the opposing traffic. If I had tried to swerve, we would have most likely flipped and rolled down the embankment. Glad our guardian angels were with us!


----------



## babsbag

Glad you are home safe.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks @babsbag! We are glad to be home safe!

Here a pic of the new kid.


----------



## TAH

Pretty


----------



## ragdollcatlady

We needed to move Rocky in to breed the big girls, trying to have some wethers born in time for 4H kids to show at the fair next year. Poor Rocky was so scared that we were going to do injections/deworming/copper or hooves (did those last week) that he hid in his room. By that I mean he hid his head under the hanging part of his shade tarp so he couldn't see us....But we could still see 85 percent of him sticking out underneath.  But now he has 4 girlfriends for a little while. 

My son and I were discussing one parenting move I missed entirely. Having grown up with goats, I could have ensured that none of my boys ever get married by just telling them that the way a goat romances, is how it is supposed to be done. You bellow some sweet nothings, really loudly, right in her ear, spit a few raspberries in her face and wag your tongue, make a "you totally stink" face every time you get near her, swagger around like you own the place, including her, and there you go! Really want to seal the deal? Add a little peeing on yourself and surely she will swoon!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

We picked up Beautiful Beast today!!! 

He weighed in at a whopping 103 lbs of "I don't wanna walk, I wanna choke and scream"!!! And he is only 103 days old (born 5-10-16)! I am so excited about this kid! Every one of the breeders goats are built like bulldozers, even the girls. They are total brick houses build double wide! 

I gotta move pics out of the way before I can take more, I am out of memory space already, but I will show him off here soon.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I forgot to add that he wasn't even on the property for 10 seconds and had girls swooning over him!  Bailey reached through the fence and kissed his face, whispered sweet nothings in his ears and was trying to nibble on his cheeks! LOL! He even had slobber on his nose from her affections! I know who she wants to be bred to next year! 

We had to walk (drag) him past their pen so they naturally came to see who was coming into their little backyard world. And apparently they liked what they saw, at least Bailey did.


----------



## frustratedearthmother




----------



## ragdollcatlady

Beautiful Beast




 

 
Rocky with his girls


----------



## babsbag

OMG, he is HUGE !!!!  And Rocky has such a nice beard.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Wow!


----------



## Southern by choice

He is gorgeous!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Nice boys.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks everyone!

I am so in love with my boers right now!

Rocky has been getting flirty with a few of his girls.  ( I am not liking his horns right now... Ravi has a few scrape marks on her side I suspect might be from them, but they are impressive.)

Beautiful Beast is pretty terrified of us still, but we are working on that. At over 100 lbs already, I absolutely NEED him to be tame. Even as tame as Andy is, if he gets a mind to move and we don't have him secured to something immobile, we "go along for the ride" so to speak. 

I am getting ready to sit down and plan next years kidding schedule for the nigerians and Brie (nubian). Then I need to update the website too.

The weather here is super nice....only in the upper 90s!


----------



## babsbag

Isn't it funny how in August the "upper 90's" can be super nice ?   Might be in the 80's here by next week but we all know it won't stay for long; Sept. can be miserable. I need a few more months of nice weather to put a front on the barn so I'm ok with 80's until the end of Oct.  Of course DH comes home sick for the weekend.   Not his fault but just bad timing.

My big boer buck was never friendly. He would run away and fortunately not try to attack but when you did catch him you had to tie him to something as his way of escaping was usually by just running us over, not around us, just over us. The breeder said she didn't like friendly bucks. 

So who are you breeding to the BB?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I felt he was too young to count on breeding the big girls that I need to kid sooner, but I plan on using him over Bellini and Cosmo (AKA Sister), and maybe Rocky and Baileys kid Ghost Ryder in a few months. She is huge so I should be able to breed her sooner if I can fathom having hot weather babies next year. At this point, I do plan on using him on almost everyone next fall though. I plan on keeping a kid or 2 out of him and Cherry and probably out of a few others too. Then I will probably breed those kids back to Rocky.

Poor Andy doesn't get much work now that we have registered boys and since he is related to most of my girls. I requested listing papers and DNA on Andy and I am seriously considering offering him for stud to tested, clean does, and just not using him on my herd at all. He already lives along since my big boys need their own apartments anyways.


----------



## Latestarter

Gotta say those two are built like tanks. BB more so than Rocky, but he's a pretty big fella too. They ought to produce some exceptional kids.


----------



## babsbag

I am so happy with the kids that Flash gave me. Just thought I would share a picture of one of the mini Alpine bucklings I am keeping; meet Hot Shot.  This guy will breed all my minis except his sister and I have an equally nice buckling to cover her.  I have 5 mini doelings that I kept, and maybe a 6th one. I wrote down that her dam was bred to my Alpine last year but she sure looks mini to me. I need to get her DNA tested but I will breed her mini just in case she is.


----------



## Southern by choice

babsbag said:


> I am so happy with the kids that Flash gave me. Just thought I would share a picture of one of the mini Alpine bucklings I am keeping; meet Hot Shot.  This guy will breed all my minis except his sister and I have an equally nice buckling to cover her.  I have 5 mini doelings that I kept, and maybe a 6th one. I wrote down that her dam was bred to my Alpine last year but she sure looks mini to me. I need to get her DNA tested but I will breed her mini just in case she is. View attachment 21152



He turned out realllll nice!!!!!!!!! 
BTW your pens came out great!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

That is an impressive kid!

I am so glad you wanted FraGiLe too. I wanted to keep all 4 of Reeses kids this time around.For the record, I was good. I only kept 2. I can't wait to see how these kids turn out and how our udders and milk come around too.


----------



## babsbag

I am hoping that these doelings milk well and I may move my entire herd to minis, easier to handle. We will see.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I love our nubian. She has the mellowest temperament, she is the most compliant, beautiful  and easy to milk. By the way, I need another one. (Not to encourage another goat addict, but have you seen Tamris farms nubian goats????  I could swoon just over the pics of her goats!!! (But then the price tags bring me back like a splash of cold water! )

Of course the nigerians are much easier to handle than the boers!!!...... by several hundred lbs! If the nigis don't want to go somewhere, I just pick em up or give a good shove.... Boers....not so much! I love having the boers not in with the dairy goats. Makes life so much easier.


----------



## babsbag

I have a friend that raises Boers...(she hated Bailey BTW) and she would like to know what you feed your Boers; yours always look amazing.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I am afraid I feed my boers like giant dairy goats most of the time. 

I feed mainly alfalfa hay, the highest quality I can find (barring the really fine stems)even though I know lower quality is fine for goats. Fine stems will make my boers bloat really fast so if I'm cornered with no other options, I will give heavily soda laced grain with smaller hay rations for that meal or 2. I like to feed grain to the boers as they need the extra calories and balanced nutrition (I just don't feed much). The 2 other boer goat people I spoke with, one being the breeder we got Beautiful Beast from, feed mainly a 16 percent grain with less hay and their herds look great. I use the sweetlix meat maker minerals and I have to do Bose and Copper 3-4 times a year for almost all my goats. This year we had several goats kid with the softest babies and I had the least amount of "emergency" Bose injections for kids/the herd as nearly all were born with nice strong legs and not as deficient as in the past. Also several of our dairy goats have maintained  softer better quality coats this year. I am trying to b more generous with the grain as I think the extra vitamins, nutrition and protein in the grain has a lot to do with it. 

Why didn't your friend like Bailey??? I love her! Bailey is really one of the friendliest of all of our boers. Ravi would qualify as friendly, but she acts like the spoiled farmers kid and the term "brat " seems more fitting most of the time (since she was a bottle baby, I have no idea why that would be!!! ) Cherry is the sweetest and most compliant of the boers but I do love me some Bailey!


----------



## babsbag

I'm not sure why she didn't like her. She had a really nice buck and was looking for some brood does to raise some kids for market for fair so I loaned her Bailey; I think Bailey had two doelings. Bailey could use some width but you could never fault her for not being long. She didn't like the kids she produced either. Oh well, she has a good home now. 

I need to feed more grain myself, but I just can't figure out how to do it without them all fighting over it.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I almost kept both the kids that Bailey gave me this year...I only begrudgingly gave up Nicolette Cage and both those baby girls grew insanely fast. Ghost Ryder is almost as big as Bellini and Cosmo right now and she is only 6 months old. Bailey is an excellent mother. Bailey and Ghost Ryder do need some width, but our new guy should help our production with that next year.


----------



## babsbag

I'm just glad you like her. She was my first spotted kid born here and I was ecstatic. Her sister was a solid red so those spots were extra special. I would still like to have the black and white dappled Boers...maybe in my next life.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I NEED the black with orange dapples !!!


----------



## babsbag

NEED !!!


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Mini Horses

I loved my Boers.  they were large but tame.  Of course I knew early on that I had to work those young babies in order to handle them as 300# bucks!    So, I did.   Going thru some old photos last week and had a pic of one of my bucks, backside said 192# at 10 mos old.  Yes, sure need them to be tame!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

DANG!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Wow Mini horses! That is impressive weight gain! 

I didn't get a lot done this weekend, but I did try to make cheese, american mozzarella, ricotta and I made a batch if yogurt last week. I haven't made yogurt in a while. It turned out Ok, a little gritty on the bottom and not as thick as I like it but it had a good plain yogurt flavor. I think I used a different kind of yogurt for a starter last time. And this is the first time I tried it using my goats milk. We used the mozzarella and ricotta in a lasagna. Turned out really good!

Cheese!





Blueberry Melanie


 Ravis little princesses; Strawberry Shortcake and Blueberry Melanie


----------



## Mike CHS

They are both pretty but I want a clone of Melanie.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I love pictures of your goats.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Mike CHS said:


> They are both pretty but I want a clone of Melanie.



Thanks, I hope I can produce lots of kids with her coloring and Beautiful Beasts size!

Thanks OFA, I do enjoy sharing pics...almost as much as I just enjoy the eye candy myself! It is nice to have friends that like my kind of candy too!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So yesterday is one of those days that just never ends.... 

I came home at lunch and they were working on the street. Not fun. 

On top of that, Beautiful Beast had hopped over his fence and was running loose in the yard. Not a big deal, but not great. I figured he would just continue to jump it since he now knows he can and was just lonely. He has been getting his fat head stuck in the fence reaching into Andys side of the fence looking for company I assume. So we shuffled some goats. Put Rocky and his girls in Andys usual house/yard and left Andy in Rockys old pen. Put Beast in the new pen that Rocky and his girls were just in. Gave Beast a couple of friends, Bellini and Sister to keep him company. That was the original breeding plan, I was just hoping to breed them later, but Beast was all into the "hellos" as soon as they met. They are all the same size, Beast is just built double wide.

I came home to Rocky beating the snot out of Andy through and with a part of the fence. He had knocked the wires off the T posts and was pummeling Andy through the cattle panels with the panels still between them. Got a leash around Andy, grabbed some Rocky horns and shoved him off til we got Andy out of the pen. Let Andy run loose in the main yard for a while, as we put together a small emergency pen for him. Andy and Rocky have shared that same fenceline for a year and a half, even through last years breeding season, but Rocky is getting more aggressive about what is his I guess. 

In the mean time, Andy popped the cap off the wire panel on the well, the little jerk! I only needed like 15 more minutes to get the wires on the T posts for his new place, but he went back to try and pop it off again and almost earned himself a spankin! Noone messes with MY well!

Finally got him settled, and realized that my baby buck, Derpy is on the wrong side of the fence hanging with the kids in camp. Madeline is in there for being too fat, Whoopsie is in there for being obnoxious and in the way and Cali is in there for not being tame enough. Had to put him back in the little bucks pen and add another layer of mesh to the already overloaded fence. Can't wait to replace that fencing!!! 

Finally got to eat dinner around 10. Thankfully I had stopped and bought a u bake pizza earlier and we cooked it, fresh, if late. 

Sorry about the quality of these pics.... It seems I am only home at dusk. I can't get a decent pic during that time of day for anything!

Beast and his new girlfriends



 
Bellini and Sister




Andy


 

Ghost Ryder


----------



## Latestarter

In that picture of Ghost Rider, there's a white chicken behind his behind... At first I was like "that's a really weird shaped butt..." I mean it almost looks like part of him. Glad you finally got things back under control and got to eat. Eating is good...


----------



## ragdollcatlady

LOL! I didn't even notice the 'chicken butt' !


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Ghost Ryder is actually our little girl. She is as big as Bellini and Sister, but too young to breed at only 6 months old so she hasta wait for her date with the Beast.


----------



## babsbag

ragdollcatlady said:


> Ghost Ryder is actually our little girl



Little ??? I don't think so. 

I hate it when the goats think that fences are for going under, over, or through. Hot wire is my best friend.


----------



## Ferguson K

You've had a week like ours. Welcome to the week of Monday's.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

That was just yesterday....

Hope your week shakes out a little better than that!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Oh and the fence that beast went over....well, to be honest, it used to, almost, be a fence. Old part chain link dog run, part field fencing (that never was able to actually contain the dogs mind you, or the pig) and that every last goat can actually get out of. They mostly stay in it for fun and cause their mother (that's me) told them to  . Both those old "dog run pens" need to be thrown out, but I need replacement panels first.


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry about calling her a him...   I forgot that you'd mentioned her in the past.


----------



## Mini Horses

wow -- lotta "spots" there       Very pretty.   

So, did anyone think that a goat EVER thought a fence was anything more than a goats "rubic cube"  challenge????

I swear they just think a fence or gate or latch is just another toy to work through.  

My buck decided it was time to leave his stallion friend and go to the does pen.   He had to go thru 4 fences.  I know how he got by #1.  Other 3  But there he is.  He's huge and I've seen him clear 4' just standing next to it -- like a pogo stick -- he also leans into most fences until ---  it takes extra posts, extra height to keep him contained.    At least he is quite friendly and will follow you anywhere you want to go....but can beat you back out!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Latestarter said:


> Sorry about calling her a him...



No worries! She does look like a boy. I had to double check when she was born cause she was just so solid. 

Mini horses.... I am addicted to the spots!!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I've gone through something similar, usually when's it's a very exciting lineup and see an absolute beauty and then you check… darn it has unnecessary attachments… that don't seem to go away no matter how many time you check them 

They are beautiful goats!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I am in the dog house.....(goat house).....

 I just sent a deposit on a nubian buckling!!!!

Ok, to be fair... I have been looking for a nice buck since I bought the nubian girls a couple years ago, but the only ones I like are double what I can afford to pay so I finally gave up. I bred for the minis with my own very nice nigerian bucks (if I do say so myself) and then I sold the other nubian girl thinking I was going to have to do mini nubians ..... 'cept this one has a fantastic pedigree (LOTS of SAADA and 6M Galaxy bloodlines)...he's SOOOO purty!!!!What am I going to do with myself!!!! (where is the "shame,shame" emoji???)


----------



## babsbag

Oh oh. You got it bad.   Is he going to be old enough to breed your girl this year?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

He's 6 months, so should be....

He is white with black and moonspots!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I am mourning the death of one of my most beloved.... my coffee maker died today 

As a serious addict, I am just absolutely broken! I was getting ready for work this morning when I realized she was over and done with. I grabbed the french press, heart racing, relieved that I could still have a cup of energy anyways... when I realized that someone, DH, left tea in it and it was moldy and gross!!!!  I washed it immediately, but alas, I ran out of time and had to leave for work without any coffee on board. 

There was coffee at work so I didn't actually suffer for very long, thank goodness, just a rough start to the day!


----------



## Latestarter

It's "JUST" coffee....  Besides, there must be SOME place en route that serves coffee... Mickey 'D's, burger king, dunkin donuts, or God forbid, star-up-chucks... Glad you didn't suffer too long.


----------



## babsbag

16 years ago I never drank coffee; couldn't stand the stuff. Then I had a Mocha-lotta-chill from Cinnabon and after a 6 hour house cleaning spree at midnight I was hooked. I gradually moved onto mochas, lattes, and coffee with cream and sugar. I am now an addict.  Hope you get a new coffee maker soon. 

@Latestarter...Starbucks has awesome Eggnog lattes and Pumpkin Spice lattes. What I like about Starbucks the most is the consistency. The syrup they use for the Pumpkin Spice  is awesome and it is the same no matter what shop I am at. A huge +++


----------



## OneFineAcre

As a fellow coffee addict, I am sorry for the loss of your coffee maker.
I would certainly not go one day without getting a new one.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

What he said!

After hurricane Ike when I didn't have power my French Press was the only way I was able to survive!  And, it makes pretty good coffee too!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thank you for the condolences.... You know your true friends will mourn with you over something you find near and dear, even if it appears to be just a coffee maker to everyone else..... those of us whose lives depend on caffeine understand each other. 

I had a nice cup from the french press this morning. I am a little short of funds right now, so I think I will be surviving on that for a little bit. I do want the same style, where it brews the coffee in the top, keeps it warm, and then you just fill your cup from underneath by pushing against the button. As a very clumsy person, the traditional makers with the glass carafe get broken WAY too often around here. 

I'm going to see grandma in a few weeks. I am taking Beaux Jangles (one of our dogs) to meet her. I want to give him to her when her current dog passes. He is the best dog we have ever had. Maybe not my favorite, but he really is the best behaved and most loyal, hard working, wants to please you kind of dog. I don't want him to go and will absolutely miss him, but she needs a good dog, wants a big one that will bark at strangers as she lives alone, and I really don't want family to pawn an obnoxious puppy or badly behaved dog they are trying to get rid of, onto my sweet grandma as is the usual. She spent years keeping everyone elses reject dogs, even when they were too powerful for her or way too much trouble, just because she cares too much to send them on when they are too much for her. He would love to be with someone all the time and she is home most of the time, out playing in her gardens and planting things. He would love that. And he can fetch anything if he can figure out that is what you want. He will pick up keys, waterbottles, papers, silverware, broom handles, if he knows you want it, he will try. 

Also, gotta pick up my new buck kid on the way home....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhh, that might be the nicest thing I've ever heard.  Giving Gramma your bestest dog...that's just awesome!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I get teary eyed at the thought, but she really deserves a great one for once and he will be more than spoiled and loved....  she really is the sweetest grandma, so no worries there....but still, it will be hard.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

frustratedearthmother said:


> Ahhhh, that might be the nicest thing I've ever heard.  Giving Gramma your bestest dog...that's just awesome!


ditto! 

That is so cool @ragdollcatlady


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Madeline (mini nubian kid) has an injured foot. She was standing on the gate when she slipped down to the very bottom bar. That is not usually a problem, but the welds are broken along the whole bottom. Maddie is an absolute heifer, her weight wedged her down really hard and her toes were on either side of the wire with the end wedged into the soft tissue between her toes. My DS1 was with me so we got her out pretty quickly, but the tissue on one foot was torn a little bit.  She is bandaged up with some honey and vetwrap. 

Beast finally took some food from my hand!!!  We are making progress! His paperwork is almost done and it turns out that he is 99 percent! I knew he was high percentage, but didn't know how much. That's nice!

I took Beaux Jangles to work to update his vaccines today just in case he stays with grandma. I am not planning on him staying there just yet, but better prepared than not. I am just taking him to meet grandma and plan on bringing him home with me this time so she can feel OK declining, if she doesn't like him, or be happy to have him when she is ready if she does. 

The nubian buck kid I am picking up this weekend happens to also be named Beast, and apparently that is his registered name..... I am sure he will earn a nickname, but that could be almost as confusing as having goats with the same name as my kids and husband.... Oh wait I do! And it is!


----------



## Latestarter

OK, so I'm really curious... did you name the kids after the goat, or the goats after the kids?   I have to guess the DH had his name first. I don't entirely know if I'd be flattered to have a goat named after me... Of course it may be well deserved   Sorry to hear your doe got her foot hurt. Hope it heals up quick with no complications.


----------



## Southern by choice

Latestarter said:


> I don't entirely know if I'd be flattered to have a goat named after me...



You should be flattered. Most of us name our goats because we like the name and we LOVE our goats.  I would not give any of my dogs of goats a name I didn't like or after someone I didn't like. 

Although sometimes we do reverse psychology... we named Trouble so she would be a good girl. We knew if we named her Angel she'd be TERRIBLE! 

Can't wait for pics of your new Mini Nubian Buckling!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

@Latestarter, 2 of the goats came with the names, and the one that we named after the kid, we jokingly used to remember the birth order of quad kids as they were being delivered.... the name just stuck, and she is onery enough to justify the name  so we just spelled it a little differently on her papers, Mergan. Also, I have a Captain Morgan "line", the goat I admired was named that and I was fortunate enough to snatch up one of his sons when the opportunity arose. I didn't want to confuse our Mergan, with the Captain Morgan lines, hence the spelling.



Southern by choice said:


> You should be flattered. Most of us name our goats because we like the name and we LOVE our goats. I would not give any of my dogs of goats a name I didn't like or after someone I didn't like.



Exactly!

@Southern by choice, my new kid is actually a standard nubian. I have been searching for a nice one ever since I brought our nubian girls home as babies, but hadn't found one that was nice enough.  I want to like the looks and the pedigree, but all the nice bucks were double my budget. I gave up and bred for minis this year and sold our second standard doe, only to find a nice buck finally!!!


----------



## babsbag

Time to go and find another Nubian doe.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

babsbag said:


> Time to go and find another Nubian doe.



Yep  I would love a Tamris farms doe if I can ever afford one!!! (insert dreamy face emoji here....) I LOVE milking my nubian Brie. Rediculously easy compared to nigerians....Keeping in mind that my first nigerian wasn't even a show or milking goat, not quite a pet either. We turned her into all of the above, but she does have tiny teats and we went through rodeos for years to convince her to cooperate. Brie has been easy from the start, except for the pushing me off the stand when I try to milk the Right side. She is cooperative, walks to and from the stand super easily, barely touch her collar and she goes. She is very quiet, except when her kids were missing (or sold) and when it is milking time and she is really full. She is very peaceful in the herd too. Love me some nubians!


----------



## babsbag

I quiet Nubian is rare...you have good reason to love her. I have a doe that pushes me off the milk stand too...what's that all about ?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I am afraid my boers might knock the planes out of the sky with their "feed me I am starving" requests, but yeah, Brie is generally very quiet. Her sister was too. My more vocal nigerians can make a racket when they feel like it too.

I think Kenny was her favorite kid and that was his side to nurse off of. She will gladly let me milk the left side, but when I move to the other side of the stand, both of her feet nearly fall off the same side of the stand and she leans into me as hard as she can!  She has a silly habit of farting every time she sneezes and when she is walking back to the pen after milking. We giggle alot cause it is ridiculously regular. DS calls her Gusty, Windy,.... Breezy is the one that morphed from her actual name.....


----------



## Southern by choice

That is the same for us with our Nubian Doe. We didn't have a buck so we bred her for minis. We kept this years minis though. 
We love our new buck. Excited to get Nubian babies. We will bring in another Nubian doe soon. Doesn't make sense one buck for one doe.

Ruby never makes a sound either.
The Buckling is 6 months now and he does when he sees us ... he is a big baby.

When we went to the breeders place it was interesting... with all those Nubians... they were all quiet. 

Our Nigerians- yep- the loudest.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Soooooooo.... I am in the hole about $1200 for my truck in just the last 2 days. 

I needed an oil change, tune up, spark plugs. I am due for a smog next month to renew my registration, so I needed to "clean her up" a bit. I didn't use my usual shop because it is about 20 minutes away and I didn't arrange it in time to have a friend give me a ride to work. The shop that did my tune up this time was more expensive than my usual place.  They mentioned I needed to have my brake fluid addressed, so I opted to take the truck back to Les Schwab for that, the guys that did my brakes and rotors just a few months ago. I knew I also needed new front shocks so I thought I would have it done at the same time.... we did all 4 shocks, the brake fluid was fine, Les Schwab checked it all out and said it was still clean and in good working order since the last time, but they checked my brakes and everything to be sure. They also let me know that I might want to get new tires soon as they were cracking. It gets insanely hot here and there is alot of dirt so I know the tires suffer. That and I just figured that I have put about 65,000 miles on my truck since I bought her, and these are the first new tires. I think I got plenty of use out of them! Sad to be out so much money but it feels good to have tires and brakes in top shape though before my trip to grandmas!

 I was invited to have dinner with a coworker. It was fun and I am super excited to get to know her better. We have alot in common. We both love cats, halloween, the color orange, coffee, kids, crafts, and her living room happens to be the same color I had painted our living room in the last house....almost exactly the same shade! I can't wait to hang out with her more.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Trip to grandmas went good! 

She likes Beaux Jangles! I brought him home since her old dog was jealous and pretty cranky about him being in her house, but I let grandma know she can call anytime and I will bring him back to her. She actually ended up sleeping on the couch so she could comfort him at night since he was a little worried about all the changes and why we weren't going home to tend goats. 

I like my new goat kid even better in person and even though he is shy with us right now, he was very tame with the folks he knew, so he should come around quickly. He is soooo pretty and his pedigree... Yummy! He opened the crate door and kept peeking his head out while I was driving back to grandmas but I made sure to secure the door before the long trip home! I did get a little bit lost as I got to the tiny little town he was at, but his breeder was kind enough to come fetch me from the grocery store parking lot so I could follow her to pick him up. He is tucking into his dinner right now, I'll get pics for y'all soon!


----------



## babsbag

We got lost going to get a goat once too. My stupid GPS had somehow gotten switched to "detour" mode and it kept sending us down out of the way roads only to end up on the road we started on, but maybe a mile closer to our destination, it made for a LONG trip.  

Glad you like your new boy.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I would like y'all to meet my new kid Macmollie Beast


----------



## animalmom

Swoon!


----------



## babsbag

OMG... HE HAS SPOTS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Gorgeous.


----------



## Alexz7272

Wow! That is one good looking goat!


----------



## samssimonsays

hE IS STUNNING!!!


----------



## Mike CHS

I love those spots.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks everyone! 

I just couldn't resist. A beautiful profile with spots to top off the look. His pedigree should compliment Bries as well. I can't wait to see what we get from him this spring.


----------



## babsbag

I can see why you couldn't resist. Thank goodness I am not raising Nubians, I would have to fight you for him. He is gorgeous.  Also a good thing Alpines and LaManchas don't come with spots like that...I would be sunk. Eye candy and good structure, you got a good one.

I wonder if I could breed a spotted buck to a black doe and get spots? Granted they would be Grade but oh...the spots. It seems in my herd that Chamoisee and broken Chamoisee are the norm for my Alpines. That color pattern must had a strong gene. Since Alpines can be any color and pattern except for Toggenburg brown or solid white I want spots.


----------



## Southern by choice

Handsome!


----------



## Ferguson K

He is handsome!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

My new kid sees Brie, his new girlfriend, walking back to the pen after milking and he makes the quietest little sound! Awww! He has done it twice so far. He seems to recognize the shape, gate, or maybe it is just something about her! Glad he likes her from a distance. He is still really shy, but has come and sniffed my hand a couple times.


----------



## babsbag

Birds of feather stick together so maybe goats do too.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

My grandma fell and broke her hip.  Thankfully, she had her phone on her and was able to call my uncle to come help her. She already had surgery and I heard that she is doing well. She will need to have someone with her for now. I have a huge family and a couple of them have already been up there, staying with her and looking after her animals I am sure. Whoever stays at her place can feed her pet birds and chickens. If she doesn't come to my nephews birthday this weekend, my daughter and I will likely drive the long way home so we can see her. 

Big Mac, my new nubian buck is still really shy. He will come and sniff me, but won't let me touch him. I am hoping he will decide to eat his grain out of the bowl in my hands soon. 

Beast is still pretty shy too. 

The nigerians are coming into heat so I am trying to breed them. Seems a few of them don't really like my choices.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I made it to my nephews first birthday party last weekend! 

I also drove all the way up to visit grandma too. She is doing so great! No pain, does her physical therapy every day. She uses the walker to avoid setbacks and is careful, but she is really coming along well. I think she is a little bit depressed having to stay in more and far less active than usual, she doesn't watch TV or anything, but family is helping out and the visits seemed to lift her spirits quite a bit.

I actually had "one of those moments" of clarity about my grandma. She has always made us feel so special, personal letters in every birthday card, knows all the grandkids and great grandkids, spouses names. And there are TONS of us! I was always amazed until this weekend. I realized that my grandma truly loves us in the same way I love my goats. I know them each by name and who their parents are, details about each one, and their personalities. It is easy for me to describe and identify even those that look the same to other people, because to me they are individuals, each special and valuable in her own way. That  is the same way my grandma sees all of her grandkids.


----------



## babsbag

I am really glad your grandma is doing well; she sounds like the perfect grammy.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I am pretty excited! DS2 came to visit.  He has been here for a couple days, has to leave soon, but it has been fun having him here. He took me out to dinner at the place DS1 works so we got to all visit there for a bit when he took his 10 minute break to come sit with us. 

DS3 moved to the coast with DH. DHs new job is a few hours away, so they got an apartment together over there. Seems to be going well. 

Now it is just DS1 and I most of the time. 

I grew up in San Jose (read BIG city) and I will never go back. Rural/suburban living is in my blood and I even with all the stress that comes my way over old house/country living problems.... I have a kind of peace here that you don't get in the city. Being a big city kid I can say, life is better out here. Sacrifices and all. I really feel the anxiety in family members, when we visit, and every person that walks by them, has to be cautiously gauged to  determine if they are a threat to you, your family, your home, etc,... I really felt that leave about 3-4 months after moving here, I slowed down, my guard relaxed a little. There will always be danger, but a life lived in fear, is not a life I want to live. This has been a wonderfully balanced and friendly place to raise my kids. Big enough to find most amenities a big city kid is used to having access to , but small enough I could feel safe allowing teens and young adults some freedoms to grow and be independent with less worry about their safety than if we had stayed in the city. And I am a homebody. I love my house even needing the repairs she does. She is my home and I am happy here. Yep, me and my goats and a couple gallons of coffee. We are happy.

We have had a couple nights of rain. We usually only get a few, so appreciating it while it is here. A little stressful as Andy and Beast and company don't have great shelters, but everyone has somewhere to tuck under for a bit. Andy is chronically rubbing his fat head on it and knocking his over though. 

The other day DS1 said something mildly annoying and in good fun, I mashed his name and Beaux Jangles just to give him a hard time. But it was so funny.... calling him Meaux Jangles, that I couldn't stop laughing!!! I told him that if he started scrounging the chicken food off the ground, pooping in the middle of the backyard, or barking too early in the morning, he was going to be banished to the dog house though! We have had some fun with it the last couple days. It is great having kids with a sense of humor!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I forgot to mention that I can now pet Mac, my new nubian buckling. When I was gone to grandmas, apparently, he took a few running jumps and landed in the nigerian buck pen on purpose. DS1 had seen him in there, but since everyone was getting along he left them alone. Since he has been in there, he comes up to the fence for grain and I can pet him while he eats without him flinching or thinking of running, as long as I go slow. A few times he has startled me by touching my shoulder when I was facing the other way, feeding Andy in a pen a few feet from them. I can't wait for nubian kids, but I already know I am going to want to keep them.....  

Beast has let me pet him a few times but only when he is eating and he will move if I touch him too long. 

On the breeding front, Champaque has had a few dates with StinkerBelle, Pearl and Little Italy. I think everyone took. I need to get some big boy pics of him. I love his structure so far, even for such a young guy. And he is pretty forward with his moves on the ladies! I had tried to use a young guy last year and it was torture for me.... this one knows his stuff! Reese was bred to Swagger. I just keep waiting to catch heat signs for Spelly and Calico. Brie was in with Mac (but I was busy with other farm chores, so no real visual). Boers have been in pens with their dates, so hopefully everyone they are already bred.


----------



## babsbag

I doubt he is registered but thought I would share in my drooling over him. I am NOT getting boers again but I always wanted a black spotted one. 

http://redding.craigslist.org/grd/5860300856.html


----------



## Mike CHS

That is a pretty boy.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

A registered boer with those colors would easily command closer to a thousand. 
I am so in love with my fat Beautiful Beast that I am not even tempted by that one....of course it may also have something to do with the fact that I have a couple nigerian bucks running loose in my main yard cause they decided my week wasn't completely frustrating yet unless they jumped the fence.... Been a long tiring week. On top of work being tough, the bucks are being obnoxious, but at least the 2 that are out are sweet, tame and will come up to me, so no chasing to put them back. I just need to remake their pen. 

But if you find a boer goat that is black with orange spots and maybe some white like a calico cat.....I will take it! I have only seen a couple like that but boy were they pretty!


----------



## babsbag

A calico buck, I will keep that in mind.  Breeding is a real pain when you want certain does with certain bucks.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I know of a breeder with a black buck with orange spots..... I just don't need to spend money or I would have been on the waiting list already. 

My boers were easy this year as I am not using Andy since he is related to most of my does, so that limits my options. I am afraid poor Rocky will be on light duty next year with Beast doing most of the work then, but Rocky has all the big girls to himself this year. 

Nigerians are a different story. I have more options. Trying to decide which lineups excite me the most and still keeping diversity. I always breed for myself, what breedings I want to keep something from. I only sell because I can't keep them all.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I blew a tiny fortune on 2, 5x10 dog kennels. I am thinking of setting one up normally and adding the cloth shade for weather protection, and then just using the other panels to connect the sides to the chain link behind it. Goats can't reach the top of it so they can't destroy it, I'm just not sure how often I will have to replace it with our killer sun here. But I guess the frame of the roofing part should hold up to a firmer roof if I need to upgrade later, it has some metal tubing to it. Set up this way, the final size should be 15x15, a little smaller than the one they have now, but high enough to keep them from jumping out. 

Bad news about the 2 boys getting out, it seems Little Italy is one of the girls that was in heat. But she didn't seem to care much for Champaque today, not after flirting with Armani the last 2 days.


----------



## babsbag

Lute can be your best friend. I have two to lute this week. Stupid goats.

My favorite dog kennels are the Retriever welded wire from TSC. You can buy extra panels for them so my dogs have a 15x5 and then I bought another one for the front of my barn. My absolute favorite thing about them is the gate, I love an almost 5' gate.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

No one got bred by accident. Boys just got out to the main yard, running the fence by the girls. They don't know they can jump the cattle panel fences too. They just know they can jump the "chain-link-hot mess-of-what-was-supposed-to-be-a-dog-run-but-is-really-just-a-mess" fence. I wanted to use combo panels to redo their pen when I had some other funds, but now that they are confident jumping 3 1/2 feet, I am sure they would move to the 4 foot in half a heart beat once they stopped slobbering through it for a half a second. I just have to finish the new pen tomorrow, so if they stay on this side of the girls fence til then, we are good  . I bought the retriever brand, but I went with the narrow gate exactly because the other kennel with the 5 foot gate is just too easy for a herd to shove and slip past if you lose your grip on the gate. I can block this smaller entrance by myself if I need to. Also the bars on this one are all welded and in the middle of the pipe frame. Poor Madeline tore her hoof pads when her fat self slipped between some broken or non welded spots on the old kennel, not too long ago, and I felt horrible.


----------



## babsbag

Yeah, I can see where the 5' gate could be a determent at times, but I have to haul hay in and out of mine so the 5' is a must. I haven't actually used the kennel around the goats, but I wish I had the money to use them for the kidding pens. The baby goats put their heads through the 4x4 squares and then scream when they think they are stuck. 

 I thought that maybe Little Italy had been bred by one of the boys that got out, glad that didn't happen. I am having to move bucks into a pen for breeding and then back to their main pen and field for the rest of the time as the breeding pen has not shelter. So the other day I bring in the LM buck and a doe that is in heat and all is well. Then like an idiot I go to put the buck back in the main pen before I moved the doe out. So I open the gate and WHAM, three other bucks push past me and  2 breed her before I can say "boo".  So now she is bred by a LM, and Alpine, and a Nigi.   She is getting the Lute, and another older doe that I didn't want bred at all and I don't even remember how she goat bred.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Sorry about your buck party  ! Its a bummer they can't just behave and understand that they will get their turn. We keep them for exactly that reason, but we want to decide who they get to date. 

Woke up yesterday with a headache that went away after a few hours, but I woke up today with a migraine. The whole throwing up can't move just kill me kind. Threw hay to the goats and begged the kid to please finish feeding for me. Then begged for more blankets, then some brewers yeast and epsom salts. I was pretty sorry today. 

But I made myself get up early afternoon to go out and at the very least get the rest of the buck pen up. The old pen is still there, but DS1 helped me finish this pen and add waters, feeders, food, minerals and finally goats. Armani sat pouting in the covered part. He loved laying just outside the girls pen!  Sorry buddy. But rules is rules. And you broke em by jumping out.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Cinderella Shoes

Last week, my coworker was carrying food out to the car for a customer. The customer turns to her and says, 'this might seem weird, but could you take that box of gently used shoes in and see if anyone wants them?' She brings the shoes in and laughs, says the customer must have seen the holes in her shoes. This coworker has been wanting to go get new work shoes for awhile, but hates shopping. We were excited for her and tell her to try them on. The first pair is a cute suede style with a zipper. So K tries it on... too big. M tries it on...too big, R tries it on too big. They ask what size I wear. 11. R says she wears size 10 and they are too big for her....so I try them on. Ohhh... I zip them up....they fit! I laugh out loud and say, I win the cinderella shoes.... E looks at everyone that already tried them on and says 'well, what does that make you all then? The ugly stepsisters!'  LOL! It was really funny! K did get the cute dress shoes. I came home with that suede pair and a pair of black tennis shoes I can use for work. Score!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Michonne vs. Mr Rooter

I had no hot water last week. Called Mr. Rooter cause I won't go near my old pipes with a 10 foot pole. Apparently we are still on the VIP plan from the last time I had them out. Paid a minor fortune for their services then, so I had figured 'why not?' 

The guy steps out of his truck and says he remembers this house. They have never have to come back out after the extreme power flush service, but for us they had had to. So he looks at my water heater setup and says he is ready to quit his job....seen enough. Thankfully he was just joking, but he had never seen anything quite like this. I explained what I know of our setup. The old solar water heater system was non functional before we bought the place  so we had the sellers put a normal water heater in. They simply added it in line, so the water was still running through the old system. Mr Rooter took a gamble with my permission and cut a few pipes, did some plumby type stuff and cut the old system out of the route. Then we determined that particles were clogging the lines from the kitchen and bath faucets.

So he comes back the next day after I pick up some new faucets and while he is working under the kitchen sink, Pirate and Michonne are getting in the way, inspecting and taking anything small and moveable that he might need and sitting in the boxes watching. Generally being a little obnoxious, but the guy likes them being his "helpers" so I leave them to be in the way. In the bathroom, he is laying under the sink reaching up and Michonne comes up, almost kisses his face, lays down next to him and then gets up and walks away a few minutes later. About 30 seconds after she leaves, the stench hits us!  If you have ever smelled cat farts.... these are some doozies!!! I am laughing out of control, the guy tells Michonne that he gets thrown out of the house for doing that! She ended up doing it to him 2 more times and after the last one, he says that he should really take her home so he can just blame her and quit getting thrown out for doing that... problem solved! 

New faucets and hoses, valves and plumbing under the sink.... and we are in hot water again. I will be expecting a "Twilight Zone Charge" and a "Michonne Gas Emissions Charge" on any future bills however for all the trouble we cause this poor guy!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

HA!  Great story - and sometimes "helpers" are toooo much help, lol!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

My truck is in the shop for impersonating a lawn mower. 

I couldn't get a hold of my usual shop so I called the local Dodge dealer and she is currently down there waiting to get checked out. 

My dogs got into a fight the other morning and after what felt like hours, but was really around 3 or 4 minutes, I finally got them separated. Wiley always starts it and Beaux is such a good dog, he usually avoids the conflict if he can and only fights back enough to defend himself when necessary. Since then, I have kept Wiley confined to her crate more than usual and I make sure Beaux gets out to go potty outside the dogs yard, so he can poop in peace. The dogs are getting along fine as usual, like nothing happened, but I am not sure how to keep her from picking these fights. It isn't over food, they are all sent to bed to wait, have their own food bowls and are given time to eat in peace. Beaux is the only one that is reliably house trained, but they have a routine of going out first thing, mid day, before and after every meal, plus any other random times we are home so they can run or catch some sun and of course last thing at night before bed. They have things to chew on and play with. She seems to nip at him anytime I try and work with him, so she gets sent to bed when I need him to do more than one task. She doesn't seem to like him going through the doggie door and I think that might be what sets her off, but I am not sure why. Or why she might not want him the yard since he doesn't bother her or do anything in her way. She watches the birds through the fence and he walks around pooping/peeing or getting a drink or just stands there looking around. Not much to cause an issue that I can see.....


----------



## Bruce

Are 2 new to you pair of shoes better than getting the Prince? 

Michonne is a bit like one of our cats only we know the stench will toss us back on the wall by the way she bolts as soon as she lets one fly. She knows SHE doesn't want to be around to smell it! Things have been a lot better since we switched to grain free dry cat food. 

Sure hope the car repair isn't too much, especially since you just had all that plumbing done.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bruce said:


> Are 2 new to you pair of shoes better than getting the Prince?



Since I have been married for 21 years, I might be in a smidge of trouble if I won a prince instead of the shoes....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Yesterday I cleaned the kitchen floor, caught up on dishes, dragged 2 sections of wire fencing and a chunk of concrete out to the front drive, moved some wood and T posts, made several trips out to the trash can, moved all the furniture on the front porch and dealt with (read, put in DHs "greenhouse" since it is his stuff), pots that used to have strawberry plants (15 or so), planting seeds, soil and assorted stuff, BBQ tongs by the griller, bowls and feeders for animals that aren't being used, buckets, crates from the last trip with animals, old shoes from folks that have moved out, and put away anything that had a 'home', helped DS1 figure out the new chain saw and we chopped up about 1/3 of the wood we picked up a few weeks ago, I kept the fire going all day (getting down to freezing over nights here), did a few loads of laundry and made a stew for the kid. 

I didn't do as much today, I woke up still tired from yesterday, but I scrubbed the porch ceiling (with a broom in soapy water) and the vinyl siding on the front of the house and hosed them off. I haven't cleaned the outside of the house in a couple years, but it will get mold if I leave it too long. Being short of water it wasn't worth the risk before, so it is time to do it now. I still need to get the rest of the vinyl siding, but the front porch was the worst. The other sides of the house don't have that much junk to deal with.

Got alot done this weekend. Porch looks great. I did find that a couple window panes need recaulking though.....they leaked when I hosed the outside off.

Now I am REALLY tired!


----------



## Latestarter

I emptied the ash tray from the wood stove yesterday during the steady rain... Figured dumping over the back porch rail, the rain would "wash it in" and I wouldn't have to deal with it. A little sun today off and on, mostly cloudy and more storms approaching in waves from the SW about to start up and be here through about Wednesday. Then sunny Thursday and temps to drop into the 20s... I have a little fire wood that might last me a night  Have a big old dead tree down in the front pasture and was too lazy to cut it up earlier when I first moved in. Might have to go check it out Thursday before the cold front moves through and see if it's dry enough inside to be used. I'm discovering that this is a "cold" house... I'm going to need that stove going.


----------



## babsbag

I cut up some oak today for firewood too. Must be the season. I bought a new chain for the saw last summer but the kid using my saw never used it but DH convinced me to sharpen the old one and just use it. After 4 trips to the shed for sharpening the saw and thinking that my electric reciprocal saw was faster I put on the new chain. OMG. I finished the last 8 logs in less than 30 minutes where it had taken me HOURS to do less than that previously. I compared the "teeth" on the chains and the old one didn't have much left to sharpen. It is going in the trash. 

Feels good to get it done but boy am I tired...and sore.


----------



## Latestarter

It's amazing what a new chain will do! I replaced mine right before I left CO. Replaced the bar as well. Made cleaning up the property there a breeze compared to working with the saw before the replacement.


----------



## lcertuche

Sounds like you've had some productive days. Our plumbing is a mess too. DH is always having to fix something. We don't have any cats but the neighbors manx cat comes by and stays with us sometimes. He comes and fusses at the front door until someone lets him in. It's like he thinks he lives here. I'm sure our neighbor wonders where he is at those times.


----------



## Bruce

I brought wood into the house from the enclosed porch yesterday. Several times. I do it several times a day from mid October to mid March, less often in the months before and after that period. I have to keep repeating this process because people insist on throwing it away in an enameled cast iron box. Guess they don't like how I arrange it in the wooden box a few feet away  Soon I'll need to get more wood from the little barn onto the porch.

Yep, a new chain sure does help! I understand that before you replace the bar you can flip it upside down. Nevermind that the print is upside down. If you can still read it, it means you don't use the saw enough.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

This little stove works great to keep the chill of the living dining area when we aren't here. The space is too open for it to really heat it up, but you can get it going nice and toasty if you are willing to babysit it and want to stay by it. I prefer to keep the fire lower but steady. Just warm, not hot, but constant. I work all day and my kid tends to work the evening/late shifts so noone here needs it particularly warm for very long. The propane tank is gone, haven't decided if I want to buy one or not. We have the dual pack on the roof set for propane, but on its own I can't afford to heat the house with that. It was around $3000 for just the one winter when I had daycare babies! Had to fill the tank every 3 weeks.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Back to an earlier post ( I do enjoy reading all of yours ) my siding needs to be washed too
North side is green


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Yeah, I was seeing some dark spots of the blackish or greenish shades.... thankfully most of it washes right off with some pressure from the firemans nozzle on my hose. 

Came home to dog pee on he carpet in 2 places and on the side of the tv stand, chewed up flipflops and a shoe and some very guilty but not sorry looking dogs! 

So the truck damage will be in the $1500 range or so... I think he said a left exhaust something was broken, (maybe the right too but that wasn't included in the quoted price), the water pump is leaking and the gauge needs to be replaced.  sad sad me. But I need her to buy goat food and stuff, and to get to work to earn money for goat food. After spending around 5 quadrillion dollars a couple months ago on her shocks, brakes, rotors, and new tires I guess I gotta get her this stuff too. Girl trucks are expensive!.... Anyone got a boy truck? Are they as high maintenance?


----------



## Latestarter

Yes, I can attest to the fact that boy trucks are just as expensive... Especially the 4 wheel drive ones. Not a month ago I spent just over 3 grand on a front transfer case. Thankfully the front axles and all were still good. 4 tires run a grand plus, brakes are ~$500 or more and will be due shortly. Shocks ought to be in that same ball park... Don't think I need those right yet. I feel your pain.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Latestarter said:


> Yes, I can attest to the fact that boy trucks are just as expensive...



Guess I will just stick with my girl truck then.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

My truck is back!!!! $1850.++ is the damage. She purrs like a kitten now though, so hopefully no more trouble for awhile. 

Cherry (boer) is as big as a house and she still has a month to go at least. I will be shocked if she only has twins. I think the guy sold her because she only had twins and he was keeping does that had trips and more, but she is one of our sweetest does and I don't care how many she has. Preferably not so many that we need to offer supplements, but I am gratefully for all of them. 

I need to figure out how to separate the big bucks. Right now Rocky is living with the 4 big girls and Beast is living with Bellini and Sister. Andy is bored by himself....poor dude seems to have given up on finding love within his own species and was wooing the ducks and chickens that were sharing his dinner!!! I think i can divide the pen Beast is in and have Andy on one side. Then I can put Rocky by himself where Andy is for now. I am afraid to put Rocky too close to the other boys til winter is over and hormones calm down because he has a full set of horns and was beating the tar out of Andy through the panels a few months ago. He is a powerful beast when he wants to be.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Last night we had our company christmas dinner at a sushi/teppanyaki restaurant (where they cook the food on the grill right in front of you at the table). DS1 came with me as well as one of my friends. My friend had never tried sushi, egg rolls, calamari, edamame, fried cheesecake.... It was a very different experience for her and it was fun to see her try new things. The food was so delicious! Nice night.

Today I finally got the little bucks copper, BoSe and hooves done.  I feel bad that it took me so long but I get blisters trying to get the herd done with in a few weeks and then time got away from me. I really need a second person to help and with it being dark when I get out of work, it is harder to get them done this time of year. I did Mac (nubian buck) at the same time. He still thinks he is afraid of me, but when I feed, he is the first to taste test the hay in my arms and he walked nicely with me to the stand. Then he made the cutest little worried mumbly noises the whole time but he was standing patiently all the while!  Silly boy! His coat is coming in nice and soft. 

I also did Ravi, Bailey and Cherrys hooves too. I will be lucky if these blisters don't pop soon, but they probably will....

I think Pony was in heat, but she didn't like Derpy (he is a little young). I left her and Spellbound, her mom, in the pen next to the boys. Hopefully she will be interested in the boys here soon. She is my pretty moonspotted doe out of Jack, Rosasharn lines.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I had to say good bye to my ragdoll cat, Raine yesterday. He was 16 and his body was failing him. He sometimes had trouble moving, getting up, laying down. I was so afraid that any day, I might come home to him stuck and suffering from his limited mobility, a paw stuck and twisted in the blanket, or maybe getting stuck half in half out of the litter box, or not being able to jump up on the bed or cat tree and laying on the floor without anything to comfort him. I usually wake up 4-5 times a night to unstick a paw from my blanket, help him onto or off my pillow or help him stand so he could go where he pleased. I still have my old girls, Bianca, Tantara (Raines sister), and my youngster Skye to keep me company, but it is still so hard to say good bye.


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bruce




----------



## frustratedearthmother

So sorry...


----------



## norseofcourse

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Mike CHS

It is never easy to say Goodbye but the memories will always be with you.


----------



## Green Acres Farm




----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks for all the hugs! 

Happy New year everyone! I spend the first 3 hours of the new year cleaning the carpet....gonna do some more after the furniture is moved to the clean part of the room. Good way to start the year though! 

It is gorgeous outside today! We had alot of rain yesterday and since we put up a new cover over part of the nigerian bucks pen, they have better protection from the rain. I decided to not cut the wood, but to add another panel so that will increase their protected area. I have been stressing about them with our rain every week for a day or 2. Nice cause we desperately need the rain, but their pen hasn't been drying out betweeen the rain, frost, and fog and I never like anyone to have inadequate shelter. Had they not destroyed their last shelter.... they could have kept that temporarily, but they are goats.  The roof looks really nice if I do say so myself  and I have really hesitated to use the metal corrugated stuff cause I worried it would be hard to deal with. Not so. Super easy!  Only about 1 1/2 hours to put it all together and up!

Our first doe should be due here in about 10 days, looks like she has dropped, udder is filling! It is Cherry, our commercial boer doe. She is an absolute sweetheart. I can't wait!  I am guessing 3, but she has never kidded before with us and only had 2 each of the times before from what the breeder mentioned. She was a great mom to her wether last year, so I am expecting good things.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

A couple days ago, DS2s pet rat, "Pepper" died.  She was between 3-4 years old, so had a good long run, but he is the same one that was most attached to Raine, (ragdoll cat that just died). I felt terrible having to tell him. We texted him to let him know that one of his friends had called and asked him to call home when he had a chance. That way we could tell him the sad news. He had given her a whole piece of pizza as a christmas treat just a few weeks ago and she was fine then. I had actually noticed a few small changes, but we are used to seeing large tumors or obvious signs that our time with rats are limited so this was more of a shock. 

Tonight I spent a couple hours out in the rain, changing pens and moving goats. The stinky big boys. I had to get Rocky out of the girls pen. Cherry looks ready to go any minute. So I put Andy in with Beast for a bit to see how they did together while I moved Andys bachelor pen and set it up for Rocky. It was against the chain link privacy fence, but I am afraid Rocky will destroy that one with his horns. He is kind of a booger with those things. Of course Andy wanted Beast to play the part of the princess so I had to divide Beasts pen in half for separate quarters for them. Now the big boys are all in separate pens at the corner of stinky, stank, and stunk! . I hope they all behave and don't tear up the pens or the shelters I tried to put up for them....


----------



## Green Acres Farm




----------



## lcertuche

It's a shame about Pepper.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks for the hugs! I love rats as pets. DS2 "stole" one that I had bought for myself several years ago, after discovering how fun he was. Since then, he has had one almost all the time. He lives about 3 hours away so I am glad he got to see her and give her treats a few weeks ago. 

So the big boys were having a bloody brawl through the dividing panel and Rocky managed to bang it up pretty good.I had to just bring Rockys 2 panels together to make him an oval pen. He is now in solitary confinement. So far Andy and Beast are still OK sharing a fenceline. Otherwise they will likely get the same style of pen. I was trying to give everyone the biggest pen I could with what I had. If they could get along, they could have a lot more room. 

Waiting on Cherry.... she is as big as a house. I put shavings down in their house but she was out laying in the sun. And mud. It is swampy muddy everywhere!  I love rain, hate mud. The big girls do actually have a couple "tables" they can lay on but I guess she was more comfy on the ground. They are old wooden gates that are on the ground so they usually rest on those.


----------



## babsbag

My bucks do ok together, surprisingly. Flash has scurs that are about 6" long and they will be coming off here real soon as he does the most damage to my big boys. Must be a Napoleon complex or something. Of course the little guy I got from you this summer isn't with the big boys and hopefully next year I will have individual pens for the boys to make selective breeding easier.  AI sounds better and better all of the time.


----------



## Calendula

Good luck with the boys and their wars. I never realized that bucks will fight. Maybe a little, but not to the point of having to be separated. Silly creatures.

And I hope that the kidding goes well for you!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Andy has some bloody spots where small scurs broke off and Rocky has a small tear in his ear and a bloody spot at the base of one horn. His horns have blood on them from Andys scurs. And this was from opposite sides of the fence.  Rocky is more powerful than Andy and more "macho" so he is quite a bit more forward in his behavior. Andy is my puppy dog and without horns, even his hormonal self isn't really a match for Rocky. If they both had horns, it might be closer. Even without horns, Andy was backing up and rushing the fence, despite Rocky doing all the damage. Andy generally stopped short of the fence while Rocky was slamming it hard enough to knock the Tposts loose and bend several spots on the panel. Early last year Rocky beat the tar out of Andy, panel still between them, but the wires had come undone and the fence was just not set up for a pummeling as I wasn't expecting it. They had gotten along fine until then. So this time I knew to be careful about those 2. Rushing in to separate big fighting bucks is no picnic! Thankfully Andy is super tame and pretty good with people and Rocky is just timid with us, but he has horns ( I did get caught behind the leg moving him last night, though not on purpose, he was just trying to get away from me.) 

I am hoping that Andy and Beast can be friends possibly together at some point, as I know Andy prefers company. Beast was getting his head stuck in the fence at first, trying to get closer to Andy when he first got here. Andy was Ok with the bucks before, but at one point in rut, poor Jack was staying in the house cause Andy wanted him 'away'. I think Andy n Beast might have done OK staying together, but with the rain and all, I felt better separating them so each has their own shelter, food, water, space. I'll see once summer hits.

All my nigerian bucks and the nubian buck kid are together fine. The nubian has figured out he is bigger and shoves to get his way, but they get along OK.


----------



## Mike CHS

Some good friends of ours told us you need two fences between rams so that might be the case with your boys.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Yeah, by bending the panels to make Rockys pen, there are effectively 2 fences and about a foot n a half between them. Rocky immediately settled down and stopped ramming the fence. Andy was still vocalizing but he wasn't hurting the fence in the first place.


----------



## babsbag

HOT WIRE...your best friend between buck pens and buck and doe pens when they are in rut. I do believe that the Boer bucks are more territorial than dairy stock.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I have tried. I can't seem to get hot wire to work out here. In town we had a small strip of it to keep the dogs from digging under the gate, but I have tried many times out here and finally gave up. Maybe the (normally super dry) sandy soil has something to do with it??? We tried with the same charger we had in town that I know for sure worked, but it didn't work. I would love to have some if I could get it to work.


----------



## Latestarter

Instead of doing the ground in the ground, run the ground wire right next to the hot wire where the animals will have to come into contact with both, thereby closing the circuit and getting zapped. You just have to make sure that the hot and ground wires are tight enough that they don't contact each other and short out. Many who do high tensile wire fencing electrify those lines alternating hot/ground.


----------



## babsbag

I have my ground in the ground and also on the fence. Something else to try is to water the ground rod.  I put mine on a drip tube with a timer just to keep it moist, doesn't take much.


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> I have tried. I can't seem to get hot wire to work out here. In town we had a small strip of it to keep the dogs from digging under the gate, but I have tried many times out here and finally gave up. Maybe the (normally super dry) sandy soil has something to do with it??? We tried with the same charger we had in town that I know for sure worked, but it didn't work. I would love to have some if I could get it to work.


What @Latestarter said. When I was researching electric fences I came across the information that very dry ground and frozen ground are terrible conductors and you need to run a ground wire along with the hot. 

If you are just using it to keep the bucks from slamming the fence between them, I suspect a single strand of hot with a single strand of ground a few inches above or below and at the bucks' face level will do the trick. If you are making fence lines, alternate the hot and ground wires. No way for the animals to get through the fence without getting zapped.


----------



## Mike CHS

When we were still in drought conditions our fence was so wimpy I could grab hold of the wire and just get a tingle but no zap.  We ran the hot and ground on the fence and now it shows over 15k volts.  Since it has been wet I'm not touching any of the wires.  Not intentionally again anyway.


----------



## Bruce

It has been obvious for some time that you are an intelligent man @Mike CHS


----------



## Mike CHS

Is that because I grabbed a hold of the hot wire?


----------



## babsbag

Mike CHS said:


> Since it has been wet I'm not touching any of the wires. Not intentionally again anyway.



I know that aluminum is a pretty good conductor but I had that fact reinforced the other day when my level hit the hot wire while I was holding it. And once again, my muck boots failed to insulate me from the shock.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ouch!


----------



## Bruce

Mike CHS said:


> Is that because I grabbed a hold of the hot wire?


No, it is because you are smart enough not to do it again on purpose!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Haven't done the hot wire yet. So far, the pens are holding in the beasts. 

Snapped a few pics today, despite the swampiness of the property, compliments of our rain storms, I managed to get a few decent shots. I still need some better pics of a few goats.... some just don't give me the best pics, some I just haven't had time. 

Cherry, ready to kid anytime



 

Rigatoni almost as wide as Cherry


 

Beautiful Beast just looking beautiful!


 

Murgan


 

Fireball


 

Pearl, my little diva


 

Ryder checking out Ladybug


 

The bucks new roof


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'm sure Cherry has more than 1 in store for ya!!


----------



## Mike CHS

Those are beautiful colors.  Their personalities show in the pictures.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Here are a few more. My camera ran out of juice before I could transfer them.

Madeline


 
All the girls....almost




StinkerBelle and her mom, Reese


 
Reesa taste testing the tree and showing off her belly


----------



## CntryBoy777

Looks like a really Nice group!....and looks like "Goat Math" is in full swing there.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Loved all the photos! They all look great, poor Cherry that poor girl is huge! How many do you think she has? Looks like she could drop quads 

How do you like the kennel panels you are using for the bucks over the traditional AKC kennels? I was looking at those same kennels not long ago at TSC. They look pretty sturdy.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Poor Cherry is right....she almost lays down, but has her front legs half upright sitting on her knees, just so she can breathe. 
4 wouldn't surprise me, but I am thinking at least 3.  She is nice and wide, bit not as tall or long bodied as my other boers and I think she looks close to the same as Rigatoni did last year with trips. I believe she was sold because she only had twins 2 years in a row. She is super sweet and was a great mom to her kid that we bought her with last year so either way we win. Not a great pic, but here she is yesterday.




The boys panels are new. So far I love them. I like that the mesh is in the center of the support bars. Love the gate closures and that the gates are narrower than our old kennel. Easier to block the way with my body so noone escapes, while squeezing in with feed. I have the one section 5x10 holding the roof and I removed one of the mini panel sections so they can come and go into the larger area. That section was quickly tied in place temporarily, to keep all the bucks out of the way while adding the last roofing sheet. In the pic, you can kind of see Swaggers butt inside the kennel and his head through the open section on the other side, by the water buckets. For now, I give them 2 thumbs up. Out of 2 thumbs.


----------



## CntryBoy777

She does look a mite Uncomfortable, for sure....poor girl, hope all goes Well...


----------



## babsbag

Twins in goats (other than Nigis) is pretty common. Most Boer breeders I know don't want trips as they are smaller and have to catch up. Also, many Boers can't feed triplets.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I think twins are ideal myself. Hurts my heart to see more kids fight over just 2 teats.

Rigs should be able to feed trips as she was super patient with the 2 last year. Let them nurse forever. Ravi had trips and did OK at the start but walked away a bit as they got to be a couple weeks old so I supplemented 2 of them to make sure everyone got enough.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

No kids out of Cherry yet.

I spent the evening (til 2 am) priming the 2nd bedroom. This is my favorite of the bedrooms and now that it is clear of kids, I am painting it pink and going to take it over! I am afraid the floor is ruined.  One of the kids had a cat that peed on stuff and he never cleaned it so I think it soaked into the wood. I wanted to refinish it originally, but I also have cats (longhaired royalty that tend to cough up hairballs) so I might just go over the wood floor with tile that looks like wood.

I am proud of myself for something most people may not understand. I prefer to do a job, do it right and complete, and be done. But, that means I start prepping alot of things and don't finish. I run out of time, energy, resources, and then I get discouraged. So I am not patching or painting the ceiling, the trim, the closet or doing anything with the floor in this room yet. I washed the walls with TSP, patched and primed and I am going to paint them. And I am going to call that "done". I may still do the other things later, but not requiring the window trim be sanded and redone, and other stuff, saved me months of prep before getting to the actual painting part of the project. My house will always have something more to do I'm sure.... but I can do it all in baby steps.

I tried to get a before pic for you, but my camera won't take pics, I think I might need new batteries. maybe I can at least get one when the pink is done.


----------



## norseofcourse

I know exactly what you mean!  And you're absolutely right, sometimes 'baby steps' are the best way, and you get that great feeling of progress along with it!  And then another baby step, another time, isn't such a huge undertaking, and before you know it you've gotten a lot done, bits at a time.

What are your plans for the room?


----------



## babsbag

I would use a laminate on the floor before I would go tile. As much as I love tile you have to be super sure that the floor can support the weight. Any flex at all in the floor and it will crack the tile. They make an under-layment you can use that is supposed to help prevent that, the most common trade name is called Ditra. It is also know as an uncoupling membrane. I live in a manufactured home so tile is a no go for me, but I have done all the research for doing it. 

They also make a flexible ceramic tile now which may be what I end up with eventually.





Also some of the peel and stick vinyl tiles that you can grout between look really nice.  For the same reason as you I will be putting some of those in a bedroom here some YEAR soon.    Only mine was carpet I pulled out.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Here's a pic of what I put down in the trailer, have more to do to be finished, but the animals have put it on hold. It was carpet and the Fleas were horrible.... it is laminate and the 1st I've ever done...natural hickory finish, we like it.


----------



## Bruce

Looks really nice Fred!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Looks wonderful!


----------



## babsbag

Nice  looking floor. I have laminate in my dining and living room that we installed but it is too dark, someday I will do it over and run it into the kitchen and the laundry room too. I like the hickory, one of my favorites.


----------



## Mike CHS

We love our laminate floors.  With two heavy shedding dogs, there is zero carpet in our house.  All laminate except for vinyl in the bathrooms.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Laminate looks nice initially, but I don't think I would ever use it. We had a "dance floor" we made for one of our kids and it worked fine for that, but my girlfriend has it in her house and says she would never use it again. It warps and scratches. Hers still looks nice but she babies it. 

We had peel and stick vinyl in an apartment one time. They had used black stuff to secure it and that oozed through after awhile. Really frustrating.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I did buy enough to do the whole trailer, but with us going up to the house and with carpet in 2 areas I am thinking about using it up there and just trim out what has already been done.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Hey @babsbag where can I find that flexible tile?


----------



## NH homesteader

We have laminate, no issues with it. We have one more room that has carpet, it's next on our to-do list. Having two dogs, one of whom is a really heavy shedder, makes carpet a nightmare. My husband did flooring fulltime years ago and he said he realized how gross carpet is from ripping it up, he'll never keep carpet.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

My girlfriend complains about moisture ruining the laminate and I have longhaired cats that cough up stuff and occasionally spill their water....they paw at it and if the bowl is too full, it spills.  She says it scratches way too easily from her dogs nails too.


----------



## Bruce

DD1's cat paws the water dish too. I put it on a plastic plate to catch SOME of the slop and that is on a plastic kid's placemat. He's moved it several feet on occasion. I understand they don't see all that well close up unless something is moving so smacking the bowl makes the water move and they know where the surface is. 

No carpet here either. Hardwood floors, tile and small rugs. Carpet is a huge dust and allergen collector.


----------



## babsbag

Bruce said:


> I understand they don't see all that well close up unless something is moving so smacking the bowl makes the water move and they know where the surface is.



I have been a cat aficionado my entire life and never knew that. Mine play in the water dish too. 

Here is the only place I  have seen the tile.
https://www.builddirect.com/r/Ceramic-Porcelain-Tile/Flexible?N=b2q8


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Cherry has a beautiful little doe! Red dappled, 6 lbs. Lotsa spots! 

Unfortunately, I came home late and wasn't here to help save her other 2. She had an 11 lb buck, and 10 lb doe as well. Both were traditional patterned but with spots in the capes.  Their bodies had been partly cleaned but their faces were still covered in goo and membrane.  

Poor Cherry is an absolute skeleton too.  I have been trying to give the boer girls extra grain, but I know she hasn't been getting her fair share. She is being very attentive to her kid. She made sure to get out to eat, drink, and she had minerals too, but she kept talking to her kid and checking on her alot. 

On another sad note, yesterday I had to bury my old blue laced red wyandotte (chicken) Lacey La Rue. She was around 9 years old. Gonna miss her.


----------



## promiseacres

sorry for the losses. 


for a healthy kid


----------



## Hens and Roos

sorry about your losses 

congrats on the new kid!


----------



## Bruce

So sorry you lost the two 

Wow, 9 years is a long life for a chicken!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks.

I just checked on them and Cherry is up eating breakfast. The kid has a full tummy but is struggling to walk. Her rear legs are really weak and one keeps popping the wrong way. I used a piece of duct tape to try and keep it forward, not tight, just from her lower leg to her back. Hopefully if she pushes against the tape for the next few hours, til I can check on her at lunchtime, her little muscles will tighten up enough. I don't want to immobilize it, just keep it from moving into the wrong position, so this seemed like the fastest "fix". 

Of course the 2 bigger kids would have been perfect for 4H kids....but I am grateful for the one I got....and she really got the bling! I don't have batteries so no pics yet.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Sorry for the lost kids 

Congratulations on the last remaining girl!


----------



## norseofcourse

Sorry about the 2 kids and your chicken - hope the little one's leg improves!


----------



## babsbag

Looking forward to pictures and really sorry about the ones you lost. I hate coming home to stuff like that. That poor girl was carrying a lot of babies and I bet she is glad that that is over with. 

Sorry about the chicken too, she lived a good long life and they are such a pretty bird. I was actually thinking that I might need a few of those, it I can find them.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks everyone. 

The little kids leg is better today. She was out with mama enjoying the sunshine. I ended up using duct tape to brace her leg so it couldn't pop forward. The other leg was doing the same thing but not as bad and seemed more stable so I only did the one side. Today she seemed to be moving pretty good so I took off the tape. She was trying to bounce around so I think we are good!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

My kid pointed out that if Cherry is only about 150 lbs, 27 #s of kids (11,10 and 6)and all the extra stuff.... that is about a fifth of her body weight!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I forgot to answer @norseofcourse about the pink room.... I am planning on switching my bedroom to the pink one! I have never made it to painting the bedrooms. Just family, living and kitchen. I can't stand white walls. I actually finished painting it, but the color is more saturated than I want. It looks great in full sun, but with just the light from the fixture, it it looks too dark. DH used to tell me no, that he didn't want a pink bedroom. My argument was always that he doesn't spend any time there but to sleep, so why does he care.... especially if it makes me feel feminine and sexy?! .... Being a mom, RVT and hobby farmer, I get lots of yucky things all over. I really can't wait to have a dreamy place to retreat from all of that.


----------



## Latestarter

ragdollcatlady said:


> I really can't wait to have a dreamy place to retreat from all of that.


   So you're going to build your own spa with jacuzzi, sauna, steam room, massage room/table and hire a masseuse?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Welllllllllllll.... my budget really limits installing some of those things and actually the walls do too! But.... I did say dreamy. I can dream of all those things while sleeping in my new pink room!


----------



## lcertuche

I understand completely. I live in a house with 5 males and have nothing for myself. I can't even have privacy in my own bathroom because they stand at the door talking, asking questions, etc. I'm like "I'm busy!"


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> I forgot to answer @norseofcourse about the pink room.... I am planning on switching my bedroom to the pink one! I have never made it to painting the bedrooms. Just family, living and kitchen. I can't stand white walls. I actually finished painting it, but the color is more saturated than I want. It looks great in full sun, but with just the light from the fixture, it it looks too dark. DH used to tell me no, that he didn't want a pink bedroom. My argument was always that he doesn't spend any time there but to sleep, so why does he care.... especially if it makes me feel feminine and sexy?! .... Being a mom, RVT and hobby farmer, I get lots of yucky things all over. I really can't wait to have a dreamy place to retreat from all of that.


Have you considered lights with a different temperature rating?? The "warm white" 2,700 Kelvin bulbs have a yellow cast (which I find ) and will make things look darker. Move up to "daylight" at 5,000 and it is a much brighter white, lightens everything up considerably. My outside lights are 5,000, looks like a full moon is lighting the area. I won't buy anything less than 3,000.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I haven't tried other bulbs yet. I prefer softer light in general, my eyes are sensitive to really bright lights. I actually don't even like sunlight.  I love overcast days where I don't have to squint to use my eyeballs. I would love a small "chandelier" type of light in there.... but I really need a ceiling fan. It gets crazy hot here during the summer.I just picked up a new can of paint. Same color but I asked them to mix it at half strength.... I'll let you know it comes along.


----------



## Bruce

Hope the new paint works out. 

"Bright" with light usually means lumens rather than color spectrum. Think full sun day vs overcast day, the color of the light is pretty much the same but it isn't as bright. 

If you want less "bright" but more natural color, try a lower wattage (true or 'incandescent equivalent') LED at least 3,000K. Or get one at least 3K that can be dimmed and get a dimmer built for LEDs. Old ones just cut the watts sent to the bulb. LEDs have electronics inside and may not work properly or will hum with just reduced watts. Read the package on the new ones at the store to be sure it is good for LED bulbs.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

The new paint looks great!




 
@Bruce  Thanks for the info on the light difference...I'll be sure to keep tabs on the wattage. 

I did wake up with a pretty major headache. Almost migraine status. Pretty sure it was from the hours of inhaling paint fumes. Oooops! I would normally have had the door open, but one "puppy cat" by the name of Skylar Burre would have left hairballs stuck to the walls as I was painting. He is my constant companion since Raine died. He kept bugging me while I was trying to wash the walls. He would walk in, meow at me, open the closet door and walk out. I would shut it, he would come back in and do it again. After he let the ghost out a third time I locked him out of the room. 

I had been calling Skye, "Skylar Ber"... like I was too lazy to sound out the whole word "Bear". My kid was making fun of me, saying 'so you subtracted one letter and added 2??? Burr???' Me: "NO! I added 3! Burre! So there! LOL!

I did manage to stave off the headache, but I felt too nauseous to do any real cleaning today. Took it easy.  I guess I just needed one of those kind of days. 

I did order my microscope though!  And the cats food. I love the internet!


----------



## Bruce

Looks pink!

I gather you aren't using low VOC paint. Buy a respirator for VOCs. They cover mouth and nose and have a filter on each side. Check the package because similar looking ones are meant just for dust and that isn't enough. They aren't terribly expensive and your brain (and other body parts like lungs and heart) are worth it.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks Bruce! I think I originally picked out a low VOC paint, but when I handed the paint guys the color I wanted it was only for a particular brand, so I just went with that one..... Next time I will lock the cat up too and keep the windows and doors open.

Microscope came!!! Guess who gets to play with poop this weekend???? 

I finally named our little boer baby from Cherry..... She is my baby AuROARasaurus! She 'roars' fro her mom all the time so it is rather appropriate! Today we disbudded her and she weighed in at 12 lbs! 





In case you missed it, I shared this on another members post about disbudding. This is how I hold my kids to disbud.



 

 

Auroarasaurus is soooo super chill! She did cry and freak out after each bud was burned (which is the norm) but before and after she just relaxed in our arms, so rastafarian....all "don't worry be happy".....

Yesterday I came home to my bucks new roof flipped upside down in their pen!  Darn wind and rain! We don't usually get wind storms until May so I wasn't worried about securing it. By that I mean we don't ever have so much as a breeze, small or large, hot or cold! Only wind storms around May ..... and it was sloppy wet and pooey!!  Of course the boys were dancing on the roof and I had no one to help me pick it up. I was so mad, I didn't actually need help though . It is only 6, 2x3s and 4 metal corrugated sheets so not crazy heavy, mostly awkward, and pooey.... did I mention that already???.


----------



## Latestarter

Gotta say, you are stylin' with those pink socks and rolled up cuffs... awesome!


----------



## babsbag

I have rolled up cuffs right now too. It's either than or I bring in half of the barnyard mud on the hem of my pants. I AM SO SICK OF RAIN.  I really did like our drought. 

I love the pink room. Pink is my color but only because I am such a tomboy. It is like an oxymoron. I have a pink phone, laptop, milking barn, and soon hot pink milk stands. I am also buying a pink Makita drill.  Yep, I like pink.


----------



## Bruce

That is pretty funny. Most would expect someone like that to be frilly fru-fru 

I think you should have a blue milking parlor, blue is supposed to be calming


----------



## lcertuche

I love the pink theme. I bought a pink phone cover so DH would leave my phone alone but he eventually took it over anyway. Pink cover and all, lol.


----------



## samssimonsays

I tried pink tools so that I could have my own in the house and my husband took them one by one. Now I am left with a random variety of tools that are anything but what I need most of the time


----------



## ragdollcatlady

babsbag said:


> I have rolled up cuffs right now too. It's either than or I bring in half of the barnyard mud on the hem of my pants.



That's it exactly, though I would wear my pants like this if I didn't have boot cut! These are actually a larger pair of pants over my other clothes to keep mud and stuff from stinkin me up every time I gotta tend the crew. Sooo much mud and muck out there right now! Even my shoes soak through every other day or so with the rain we have going on right now. 

As for the socks.... I love that they match! After husband and kids stealing my socks for the last 20 odd years, I like that I get to have matching socks sometimes! I tell you, it's the little things in life!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Our yard is a giant swamp right now compliments of the rain....  Mud and muck galore!

I am guessing Rigatoni and Bellini will be the next 2 does to kid. Rigs had 3 kids last year and I am thinking she might have the same this year. She is as big as a house! I find her laying halfway in the black rubber feeder every time I go out to check on her. 

I REALLY want a fenceline feeder where I don't have to reach over the fence. These boers are so grabby with their food! I have been adding some cubes to their diet, hoping to cut down on the hay I have to feed the boers because they waste alot. My biggest goats are liking the extra "treats". Beautiful Beast was nervous about the new feed bucket. Apparently the yellow sticker was scary.... so he ate the sticker!


----------



## babsbag

Can't you make a fence line feeder and just throw the hay in? I converted my fence line feeder to a double sided feeder and turned it perpendicular to the fence but I still just toss hay over the fence into the feeder. No way I am going in there with feed and all those goats, they would maul me. 

Goats are so funny about new things. When I got a new milk stand last year it was almost a week before my best milker would willingly get on the stand. Glad she didn't eat it.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

We have another set of triplets!!! Sister delivered just before I went out to feed this morning. I heard a kid and hurried out to find one still needing help getting cleaned up. I hadn't bothered to grab my coat this morning so I wiped her face off with my PJ shirt, swung her a few times, then put her down to run for towels and assistance. We ended up bringing the kids inside for a few hours to warm up. The little girl that I helped clean off was struggling. Sister isn't tame so it took us awhile to catch her and Bellini and move them to another pen. We put a heat lamp out in the yellow chicken house and just took the kids out to try the new place. It has been used for goats for a majority of the last couple years, once a few goat kids decided it suited them better than the birds anyways. We have a buck, 8 lbs, red with dark patches and white feet, doe 6lbs, red with white and dapples and another doe, 5 lbs, with dapples. These are out of Beautiful Beast! Pics as soon as I get batteries recharged.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

First pics


----------



## Bruce

CUTE!!!

OK, being as I am totally ignorant, why is there tape on their ears?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Their ears were folded shut and if I tape them flat with a paperboard liner for a day or 2 right away, they will generally strengthen and stay that way, beautiful and floppy! If they are left folded, they will stay that way forever.


----------



## CntryBoy777

They are so precious!....love the colors and markings...those that are splotched look like they have been dabbed with paint and a cotton ball.......those 2 "Socks" are adorable too....just Beautiful!!...


----------



## babsbag

Cute kids, I do love the spots and dapples. Is that Bellini's sister? She looks really dark.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Yes that is Cosmo AKA Sister. I can't believe she gave us trips and 2 dappled girls with that! I fed the 2 girls from the bottle today. If they figure out the nursing, great if not thats OK too. I have a really hard time with Sister. Her hooves need more care than most of the rest of my goats but I can't catch her without help. I want to be sure these kids are extra friendly. She is being super attentive to the little buckling. He can already get off the porch to follow her. The girls are a bit more fragile as of yet.


----------



## babsbag

You know when she gives you cute kids and she is a pain maybe it is time to move her on down the line.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I thought about that....still thinking I guess. I am planning on keeping at least one of these doe kids.   But she isn't mean or anything. I hate to move her on just because she is timid, but I am afraid that if I end up with no kids at home, she won't get the care she needs.


----------



## babsbag

I have a few like that. I have one I couldn't even get bred this year; not only is she impossible to catch but she is fence jumper. I kept five doelings last year that aren't friendly; one because she is polled, one because I didn't want to milk her mom, two minis, and the fence jumper. That is 5 more than I should have kept.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I went out to feed the little girls before bedtime at 10 and Bellini had 2 kids up and moving around. Still wet and while not cold, it was cool. I convinced the kids to rest in the house under the light. Bellini was laying on the porch of the yellow house when I came in.


----------



## TAH

Congrats on all the kids popping!!! 

I LOVE moon spots!


----------



## lcertuche

Ohhh, I wish, I wish...So cute. Maybe someday I can have some more goats. At least now I would have an idea on how to raise them. Congratulations on your new arrivals.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

This one is MY kid!!! Look at her smile! She is Sisters girl.





Bellinis girl 6 lbs, red with black points and dark patches


 

Bellinis boy, 7 lbs, red with black points, and multi colored dapples and spots

 

 

I love the fat faces on all these kids!!!



babsbag said:


> Is that Bellini's sister? She looks really dark.



Bellini is a dilute red/orange. Sister is a dark red. Ravi ,Rigs, and Bailey are all the dark mahogany red and so are Beast and Andy. I think Rocky, Cherry, and Bellini are my lightest reds.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

They are lovely


----------



## CntryBoy777

They certainly are Beautiful!...


----------



## Bruce

OK, OK, fess up. Who was whipping a paintbrush around over Bellini's cute little boy?

They are beautiful RDCL!


----------



## babsbag

Bellini's boy will make someone a nice buck if they want to add some color. If he gets his dad's build he be even better. I don't remember.... is Bellini a high enough percentage to get registered bucks from her ?


----------



## Mini Horses

OK -- your kids are adorable and I love your bucks...my old Boer days haunt me!    Since I would seriously come by and steal Cherry & Rigs, it would be quite helpful if you'd just give me your address 

Doubting that is gonna work, maybe you are close -- and I could buy kids.   

Everyone needs to at least put a State in their profile.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

@Mini Horses, I am central CA. I think you should have a vacation out to the bay area and swing by here on your way home.... that way you can take home some pretty kids in your suitcase... They will fit fine, Really!!!

@babsbag, Sister and Bellini are 97% and Beautiful Beast is 99%, so all these kids are 98%. Both bucks and probably 2 does will be available. I am soooo keeping the smiling little girl though. She is the one I found and cleaned off with my PJs.  Cherrys kid might be available too. She is eligible for registration at 50% since Cherry is commercial. 

I stopped in to pet the big boer girls. Ravi is seriously part hippo!!! Not sure if she is bred though as she absolutely hates Rocky. I had her kids from last year DNA tested and they are not his... Andy apparently was the only one she wanted. They are supposed to be retesting against Andys DNA just for confirmation. I had them tested since they were born so late. Rigatoni has dropped. I told her that as tired as I am today I would prefer she kid today so I don't have to worry and so I can help if she has more than 2....... just sayin'!!! Normally she is laying half in the food bin. Right now Bailey was in her spot in the food bin and she was in the house.... I was hopeful.


----------



## Mike CHS

It is an understatement but they are adorable


----------



## Latestarter

I'm not into Boers but they are beautiful kids! Grats!


----------



## lcertuche

So cute!


----------



## NH homesteader

I love them! They're beautiful! I love boers, especially ones with those colors. They're waaaaay too big for me to have some so I'll live vicariously through yours!


----------



## Mini Horses

OK you are like, 3K miles and that's not a weekend drive.    But I do love your stock!!   Waaaay back, they only had the redheads.   My stock was great, large but tame.   Also, I honestly feel they were NOT so bad about the climbing & jumping as the dairy breeds -- as adults.    Probably due to their size.  Resale for butcher kids is better price for a meat mix.

At this point I have several full sized does, Saanen X Nubian.  My huge Nubian buck -- he's a Green Gables mini registered who has clearly (!!!) outgrown the papers -- gives me nice kids but, I've kept 3 daughters.  Now have 5 adult does.   Need to get another buck  & don't want two.   This year I used different buck.  Will keep one doe, for sure, #2 questionable/possible.   Two of my adult does are mother/daughter, mini-nubs.    I am considering a buck that is either Boer or Nigie or Kiko. 

The kids are generally sold, thinking market prices.  My does are fine with the larger bucks, have lot of milk, etc.   With the Nigerian, can still keep the diary lines positive.   Like I will get a lot of doelintgs??? NOT -- we are at 9/3 in favor of bucks this year with one more doe to go......last year it was 11/2.   Different bucks, sooooo  just thinking sale prices.  Does I sell individually.  My 6 mo bucks brought me avg 150 each at auction, nice size & condition.  Feel  another 25 a head for stockier.   

There are a couple farms with straight Saanen & Nubians & ND available for breeding... registered, disease tested, etc.  I can take a doe if I want that.  We all know -- its a judgement call for what to do with your kids.   Most goaties here are commercial, only few dairy as we can't sell milk (esp raw) -- except animal use........or herd shares.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

@Mini Horses , I am going to have some boer bucks for sale here soon...

I LOVE the colors on Bellinis buck! He has 3 different colors of spots.... Oh if only I wasn't keeping his parents! Both these baby bucks are nice and square! My little girl actually took 6 oz from the bottle tonight. I have randomly been offering a bottle to both of Sisters girls whenever they seem hungry, but they have generally refused. I am glad I gave them the colostrum from the bottle the first day. They prefer drinking from mom, but when my baby started sucking on my chin, I offered the bottle and she chowed down. Nice and easy!

Waiting on Rigatoni and Bailey to kid... I think Rigs will be first. Guessing trips for Rigs and twins for Bailey. 

Then Brie, my nubian and Reese, my nigerian are due Feb 25th.

Good thing popcorn emojis don't make me fat!


----------



## babsbag

Your kids are beautiful, you know I have always been addicted to the spots. Part of me misses those beautiful Boers. That is awesome that the bucks will be registered too, you should get a nice chunk of change for them that way. I had to look up who Bellini's and Cosmo's dam is, my memory is horrible. And then I tried to remember where their dam went and I gave up. I don't remember selling her but she isn't in my barn so I guess I did.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Sorry for the loss of your memory..... 

I don't know if I ever saw a pic of Tequila... But I love these grand babies and Bellini is a quiet, snuggly type. Not in my face but she walks up quietly and likes to be petted once you notice her. Sister is still jumpy, even when I bring her grain. 

Bellinis girl isn't sure about me, but her boy and all of sisters kids like me! 

WE HAVE TWINS!!! From Rigatoni! They were wet, just dropped when I ran out at lunchtime. I called in to work that I'd be back late and helped dry them off. I needed a wardrobe change before heading back. They are each 10lbs! The buck is mostly white with some color on his head, ears and legs. Doe is solid light red. These kids are built solid and the bucks head is to die for! I am calling him Bobby..... short for Bobblehead!  Auroarasaurus can't wait til they are ready to play with her...they are the same size as her already!


----------



## babsbag

Who is the sire of Rigatoni's kids?  Congrats on more babies, looking forward to pictures. 

Yes, I miss my memory too. My son's 6th grade teacher used to tell the kids "the thing that I lost that I miss the most is my mind"...well that would be me. 

Tequilla was a solid red, I think she had a white foot.  Her dam was Silver?  If so,  Silver she was nice big doe, long body, and well put together. When I got out of Boers I gave her back to my friend that gave her to me and one day she went out and she was dead. Most likely worms. I don't have a worm problem here most years, but at my friend's house she was living on irrigated pasture so an entirely different story.  I will have to watch this year though with all this rain. Fortunately my goats don't graze much, they are more of a tree and brush lover.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Rocky is the sire to these kids. I can't believe how musclebound Bobbie is!!! This little girl is just solid and square as well. I got pics from the buyer of Casper, Rigs buckling last year. He turned out just gorgeous! Thank you so much for sharing these awesome goats with me!

I already ran fecals on 5 goats. Cherry and Andy had some cocci and Sister had a few cocci and some worm eggs. Dewormed her, but I am still needing to brush up on pics to identify the goats worm eggs. I am really worried about the impact of all this rain... Already stressing out about cocci, worm and hoof issues cause I know they are coming.


----------



## babsbag

I am glad they are somewhere being appreciated and well cared for. Rocky was my special baby so I am glad he is giving you some nice kids. I am still regretting not getting my black doe to you before she got sent to auction. I would have loved to have seen some black dappled kids. She was a b****h but threw nice kids and would have been one to send packing after you get what you wanted from her. She needed a pen of her own too, at least around other kids she did. 

I should have my first kids from Fragile in about a month. I could only use him on smaller does since he is so young (short) but I bred him to 4 of them so we'll see what he gives me. One doe is polled and I would love a polled buckling from that cross. 

I only used Flash on 3 does this year, one Togg, (if she took) and one Lamancha, and one Alpine. A blue eyed mini Togg would be interesting.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I assume you gave Fragile a real name? He was looking like a beautiful little specimen so I hope he gives you some awesome kids!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bobbies stifle is popping out in the wrong direction!  Normally it is the hock that is a little loose in new kids. I am not sure if he was having issues before as he wasn't really strong enough to stand and was resting or shuffling and eating so half contorted anyway. He was standing and seems to get around OK. It pops the wrong way about half the time. That area is much harder to "splint" with my duct tape..... I'll see tomorrow. Hope he gets stronger fast! 

We have had torrents of rain and lots of wind. One branch on my old avocado tree broke. It was one of the 3 main trunks. Ducks and geese are loving it though. I tidied up the living rooms and was ready for our 4H goat meeting but noone showed.... so I bought myself Papa Smurphys pizza for dinner as a reward! My absolute fave is deep dish, veggie deluxe with spicy fennel sausage!....


----------



## babsbag

This is duck weather for sure and the Pizza sounds yummy.

Do you give Bo-Se for a joint problem like this? I would...

Fragile name is Hercules, going to have to send in the papers some day...


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I did give him BoSe. Hopefully resting with it in a normal position will encourage the muscles to firm up enough. 

Not great pics...(batteries ran out while I was out there again) but here are Rigs kids.

Bobbie the bobblehead



 

 

and the little girl


 


I had to replace my toothbrush today....Opened the medicine cabinet and there was a pincher bug on the bristles of my toothbrush!!! I guess he was just taking care of his dental hygiene , but come on!!! Not with MY TOOTHBRUSH!!! I put that in my mouth!!!!


----------



## babsbag

Thank God it wasn't dark and you put it in your mouth with him on it. 

A cockroach would have been worse but I think that they have all drowned. 

Kids are adorable and nice and chunky. Is Bailey next?


----------



## samssimonsays

Bobby the bobble head is gorgeous!


----------



## Bruce

babsbag said:


> This is duck weather for sure and the Pizza sounds yummy.
> 
> Do you give Bo-Se for a joint problem like this? I would...
> 
> Fragile name is Hercules, going to have to send in the papers some day...



Now there is a polar opposite name!



ragdollcatlady said:


> I did give him BoSe. Hopefully resting with it in a normal position will encourage the muscles to firm up enough.
> 
> Not great pics...(batteries ran out while I was out there again) but here are Rigs kids.
> 
> Bobbie the bobblehead
> View attachment 27977 View attachment 27979
> 
> and the little girl
> View attachment 27978
> 
> 
> I had to replace my toothbrush today....Opened the medicine cabinet and there was a pincher bug on the bristles of my toothbrush!!! I guess he was just taking care of his dental hygiene , but come on!!! Not with MY TOOTHBRUSH!!! I put that in my mouth!!!!



Don't think about how many times it used your toothbrush when you weren't looking.



Cute kids!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bruce said:


> Don't think about how many times it used your toothbrush when you weren't looking.



My first thought was Ewwww!!! Gross!!! My second thought was exactly that! I wonder how many times he has used it before!!! AHHHH! I hope he was just trying to get out of the flood puddles why he even managed to get up into the medicine cabinet. Good thing we don't keep drugs in there. What if he was a druggie bug looking to score something good?


----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## ragdollcatlady

A few pics
Bellinis buck



Bellinis doe



Sisters buck



Sisters doe




Sisters little girl




Both Sisters girls



Auroarasaurus



Bobbie


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Spellbound had twins!! Two Bucks. That is a new one for her, she has always given me at least one girl and one boy.... 

I didn't have her down as expecting this week because I wasn't sure if I saw a real "date" on the first attempt. In fact I was pretty sure I didn't. I had her on a leash so I should have seen it, I must have blinked. 

Still waiting on Reese and Brie.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So I think I know what happened.... The night I was trying to breed a bunch of girls that were all in raging heat.... my neighbor interrupted the date night needing help dispatching her suffering pet chicken. I took the bird while she handled the leash. That is why i didn't see. 

But I did put down that Reese, Brie, StinkerBelle and Little Italy should have been bred the same night. They are all looking ready to go. Pearl should have a couple more weeks.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I actually caught Sister and managed to get her hooves trimmed decently. I was quite tickled to see her standing almost normally today. I am so relieved. I really have the worst time trying to get and keep her hooves in good shape.

I blew off all my housework and most of my yard work to play in the glorious sun with my baby goats! It was fabulous! And I invited a friend and her human kid over to join me. Great day!

Please excuse the dirty background, but this pic shows his structure so well. This kid looks so serious, but he actually climbs in my lap to snuggle. Very friendly. Bellinis buck



 

 
Bellinis doe


 
Sisters buck


 
Rigs doe


 
Rigs buck Bobbie


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Brie has Buck and Doe twins!!!

StinkerBelle is groaning with every breath ...... may be a long night.


----------



## CntryBoy777

With your heart a Thumping and all the Excitement ya won't notice til the 2nd pot of Coffee...time Flies when ya are having Fun....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Checked on everyone a couple times throughout the night, but nothing! Nothing this morning or right now but everyone is good, out grazing, so they better wait until at least tonight after work!

Reese and StinkerBelle each had 4 kids and needed a little help last year so I am pretty concerned. DS1 should check on them before he leaves for work and will call me home if they start, and I will rush home right after work just in case too.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange




----------



## Latestarter




----------



## ragdollcatlady

Stinker Belle was standing at the fence groaning with every breath.... until the food arrived. 

Bailey has taken to eating laying in the food bucket whether she is eating or not and Ravi definitely looks due soon too.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I know the little ones are just Darling...and those in waiting are Wishing right along with ya, but just like people...those durn babies just ain't ready to leave their "Comfort Zone".
Have your "Webbed Feet" stop growing yet?....sure hope y'all are getting a break from the water.


----------



## babsbag

Those kids are gorgeous. I don't know what you feed your goats but their goats are always shiny and pretty. Do you do copper boluses on them?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

CntryBoy777 said:


> I know the little ones are just Darling...and those in waiting are Wishing right along with ya, but just like people...those durn babies just ain't ready to leave their "Comfort Zone".
> Have your "Webbed Feet" stop growing yet?....sure hope y'all are getting a break from the water.



Yeah. We were supposed to get some rain this week, but we are dry and I am loving it. Most of the puddles have dried up. We have sandy soil, so it soaks in decently enough if we get smaller amounts at a time. 



babsbag said:


> Do you do copper boluses on them?



I do have to copper bolus about 3 times a year. I have to stay on top of BoSe injections too or I end up with kids with weak legs. This time of year we have to watch the skin for lice and just since last year, we also have issues with a couple goats getting mites. Goats are really easy to care for. Until they get complicated. But fussing over my goats makes me happy and keeps me busy. And I always say that tired dogs and kids are good dogs and kids.... and I don't usually find too much trouble to get myself into when I am busy fussing about the goats, so that applies to me too.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

We had a 4h goat meeting here this afternoon. I had arranged to play BINGO to help learn/refresh some of the terminology since that is usually a very tedious and boring lesson. And I am teaching 8-12 year olds. I picked 30 words from the list I sent home with the kids previously. I made cards with the words on them that I could shuffle. Wrote all 30 words on the chalkboard, numbered. The BINGO cards had 24 spaces (center is free) and the kids wrote whatever numbers between 1-30 in whichever open box. To play I would choose the top card, read the definition and the kids had to figure out the word, find the number on their card if they had used that number, and place a "conversation heart" candy on that spot. We did the traditional style, 5 in a row for the first 4 times, then we finished with blackout so we made it through all the words and everyone eventually got a candy for winning. I did allow winners to keep competing for candy so everyone would still pay attention. At one point we were getting pretty loud and one member commented that they were amazed that we were having fun and actually learning something at the same time!  I have already made up cards for the next 2 BINGO games. 

We disbudded several baby goats the other night. We got weights on all of them too.
 Auraorasaurus  22lbs @ 5 weeks,
Bobbie 23 lbs and Rigs doe 19 lbs @13 days,
Sisters buck 16lbs, PJ 15 lbs, and little sister 10 lbs @ 18 days,
Bellinis buck Sinister 14lbs and her doe 15 lbs @18 days,
Spells bucks 5 and 7 lbs @ 3 days,
Bries doe 8 lbs, Bries buck 9lbs @ 2 days.
Bobbie the bobblehead is gaining a pound a day!!! Go Rigs!

Still waiting on StinkerBelle and Reese, I did have a note that I rebred a couple does again after the initial attempt so they might still have some time left, and Ravi and Bailey look and sound miserable too, so I think they might be soon as well. 

We took all the old dog run chain link, welded wire stuff to the dump today. I was so happy it was only 21 dollars! And almost all the free stuff I had out by the street is gone! I had put out some super nice window blinds and a bunch of odds n ends including 2 wood sawhorses and some chick feeders, so I am thrilled some folks found things useful.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sounds like the Bingo game was a success and a very good idea on your part, too. The babies sure don't stay little for long, and are growing nicely. Sure glad they have some dry ground to enjoy, too.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

I like that idea for BINGO!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Reese had twins! Does I think, have to check. Hard delivery but mom n kids are doing good.... details later.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I came home from work around 12:45 today and I could tell Reese was ready. She was talking to me from the back pasture, but wouldn't come up with the rest of the herd. I grabbed a quick lunch and followed her around the yard for about 45 minutes. She would give an occasional push, but she wasn't progressing like she should. These are her #18 and 19 kids so she and I have been around this block a time or 2. I hate checking before we are seriously under way, but I knew we were in trouble already. Once I couldn't justify waiting any longer, I got DS1 to hold her for me and I went in. Her cervix was soft and dilated but I had to get my whole hand in to find the kid. Her head was down back and her front legs were straight out in front. I managed to get her head up, but it was either her head or front legs, I wasn't able to get her into ideal delivery position, so I maneuvered her head, got my hand out of the way and once Reese was pushing hard enough to keep it in place, backed out. As soon as the head was presented, I grasped her and pulled hard with Reeses push. I wasn't sure if the kid would have a chance, but I always try. I cleared her face and swung her to clear her lungs. On the second swing she cried! DS and I cheered, welcomed her to the world and introduced her to her mom. A few minutes later we had a large bubble present but no nose or feet. I went back in and maneuvered kid #2 into the same position and she came out just like her sister. Did one last sweep and moved the new family to private quarters. We have 2 does and they are all doing good! DS checked for the important parts.... the wattles! One has them, one doesn't. He reassured the one that is missing them, that well, not everyone can be so lucky. He loves wattles, I don't really. The one without will likely stay here. she resembles my Djali Denali, one of Reeses doe kids that was absolutely stunning. She is a light chocolate buckskin. The other is a medium buckskin, both have light grey eyes.


----------



## samssimonsays

So glad everything turned out well,!


----------



## babsbag

Good job on getting those kids out, glad that you were there. Waiting for pictures.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure glad ya averted the problem and had the experience to meet the challenge with success!....


----------



## Bruce

Sure helps to be a "veteran" and know when you need to assist!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I missed Bailey kidding this morning. She had triplets! One didn't make it . All 3 does, all 3 crazy dappled. They almost look like the dapples are laced with lavender! Oh and they are 9 lbs each!





 

 

 
My pics of Reeses kids didn't come out, but here are a few of Spellys kids


 

 
 and Bries kids. 


 

 
They are so insanely adorable! I love those nubian faces, ears go on for miles and when they run...! Oh the joy! 

And Mr. Sinister just look at that ridiculous face!


 
And little sister


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sad that ya lost one, but those ya do have sure are Amazingly Beautiful....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Mr Sinister is sold already! 

I love when that happens!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I just can't imagine "Why"?....he is really nice looking and his sister too....both are my Favorite.


----------



## babsbag

Aren't they beautiful; all your kids are adorable. Are you keeping Baily's doelings?


----------



## animalmom

In the last picture with the spotted doeling, there is one spot on ther side that looks like a hamster.  You can see the black dot of an eye right where it should be.  Anyone else see it?  If not I'll just wander back home and take my meds.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I think I might see it @animalmom , tho it is like ink blots and clouds....there is a mouse head on the back of the very first pic....but, the spot for the eye is white, and the ears are white.....may be I need one of your Pills....


----------



## babsbag

@animalmom, now that you point it out I see the hamster too. No need for pills.

Are these Rocky's kids or Beautiful Beast's?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Ravi has twins! Buck solid red, 12 lbs, doe red with a couple white spots, 10 lbs. She had them this morning whole I was at work, DS1 called to let me know that he found them already dry and up nursing. Said everything looked good so he wasn't worried.  

I love Baileys lavender kids.... I was planing on selling more kids this year, but I really want to keep at least one of these beautiful kids.... I mean, Who else has purple goats?!!!! They are truly almost a 'lilac' (reference to the color in cats). Like a mushroom or pinkish beige..... I am sure most of this color will fade to white, but I really like it. I wish it showed up better in the pics. 

@animalmom  I see the hamster too!


----------



## Bruce

I think it looks like a guinea pig.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

It does look a bit like a guinea pig too.... Rorschach anyone?

I had 3 of my human kids here for the weekend. DD came up for the local dog show, but we missed most of the best dogs. We just went at the wrong time. 

DS1 moved to the coast and has a new job.

DS3 came home to go to the local community college. 

Between them and the goats we have been busy. This week is Farm Day. Trying to narrow down the list of the best goats to take. 
I am thinking Ghost Ryder, Strawberry Shortcake, Blueberry Melanie, Brie and kids, Spelly and kids, Sisters 2 kids that will take a bottle (PJ and Hammie), Cherry and Auroarasaurus. Debating taking Tommmie, Murgan and Fireball, maybe Whoopsie and Madeline. I think I need a bigger trailer for Farm Day.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

We got weights on the boer kids on Saturday

Cherrys kid (45 days) 
     Auroarasaurus 31

Sisters kids (4 weeks)
     Bro 24
     PJ 20
     Hammie 18

Bellinis kids (4 weeks)
     Mr Sinister 23
     Sins sister 23

Rigs kids (23 days)
     Bobbie 32
     Doe 30

Baileys kids (6 days)
     Lav1 16
     Lav2 16

Ravis kids (5 days)
     Buck 20
     Doe 16


----------



## ragdollcatlady

We did our Farm Day spiel today. After a rough start just leaving the house....Murgan and Tommie (nigerian does) jumped out of the trailer before we even got everyone in, things went pretty smooth. We had 6 of the kids that signed up come and help us. The 3rd graders were great but boy am I glad to be home! 

After a migraine bad enough to call in to work yesterday (trying not to throw up while calling to let them know), I was hoping today would be easier.  

Bobbie and his sister are 4 weeks old today. Bobbie weighed in at 42 lbs! and his sister is 35lbs! by 4 weeks, I mean 28 days. Just 28 days.  Good job Rigatoni!


----------



## babsbag

Do those ADG slow down when the kids are weaned?  They sure sound good right now.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

They do slow down, but I bet I could keep them higher (if not that high) if I was able to feed more grain longer. I am not set up to creep feed, but I am positive that would keep our gains up drastically. 

Milk keeps kids gaining really fast which is why I bought Cherry with her buckling last year, so DS3 could let him have milk as long as we wanted....happened to be until he actually went to the fair. 

I desperately want to have my boers kid in time to help our local kids in 4-H get in there with the big guns. There were a couple of market goat wethers that were likely purchased for more than I can afford to pay for breeders, and they blew the other wethers away of course. I have some great producers, if they would just breed a little earlier. Ours would be fine weight wise, our fair is the beginning of June, but most kids already have their goats. They have to own them 60 days before the fair I believe. This guy, Bobbie" would still have to stay at least another 4 weeks minimum, 8 weeks preferable for maximum growth, if he were going as a show wether.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Today I did the feed store runs. Had to unload all by myself. 16 bales of hay, 400 lbs of grain from the first store, 240 lbs from the last. 

Then I weeded (most of) the rest of the little flower garden. 

Disbudded Baileys girls, Ravis girl and Reeses girls

Baileys girls (12 days)were both 16#
Ravis buck kid (11 days)was 18#
Ravis doe kid 16#
Reeses girls (13 days)were 6#


----------



## CntryBoy777

I was panting just reading your post....sounds like ya had a Full day....bet ya slept well after that "Workout".


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I just fired StinkerBelle.....She gave me quad bucklings!!! 

She did wait for me to get home but I guess she really didn't have much choice. I had to get he neighbor to help hold her since I am here alone and she was clearly in labor butnot progressing. I really hate having to help before even one kid shows, but we got all 4 out safe and sound...hear one crying be back....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Kids are OK.

I am eating breakfast at 3 pm...and hot dogs at that! but it was ready to eat so i guess there is that. Overall a good day so far.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Congratulations!!!
Glad all turned out well for ya, and ya was there to assist..


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Camera is still being terrible but I managed to get a couple pics of some kids

Baileys lavender kids




 

Ravis doe kid



 

Ok this is taking too long, I gotta go to bed... will post more pics later.


----------



## animalmom

Ravis doeling's picture would be great for the "caption this" thread.  Pretty girl.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bobbie. Pictures don't do this kid justice. He is huge! And so solid, muscles everywhere....I should have named him Arnold Schwarzenegger!


 

Reeses little girls


 
Stinker and her quads...not a great pic, but their little house is pretty cozy! The one with the moonspot on his back is the tiny one. I love him! 


 

One of Stinkers quads. This one has blue eyes, wattles and a tiny moonspot on his nose. I love him too!


 

Another of the quads


 

Ravis buck kid


 

little limo lovin on her mom


----------



## CntryBoy777

Are you thinking of showing Ravi's buck?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

No. Why do you ask?


----------



## babsbag

You know I love those spots but those little Stinker boys are

CUTE CUTE CUTE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I know!!! I am trying to tell myself I can't keep 2 of them, but I don't think I believe me....  

Darn Stinker! Had she given me a girl, it would be an easy answer.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Stinkers boys are related to Georgia, Reese, Spelly and Armani..... 3 of my original foundation girls and the handsome Armani too.

I was wanting to keep Spells blue eyed kid. He is related to Spelly,Georgia, Jack, Casanova/Gus.

These kids are a culmination of most of my herd genetics. Really kind of exciting...I should just keep them ALL!!!! But then I am going to run out of girls to breed them to. I would have to buy more girls.... I feel a goat math attack coming on!!!! Someone get me some help!!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

ragdollcatlady said:


> No. Why do you ask?


I was just wondering because he has a very muscular look in all his pics you have shared and not that I have any kind of "Eye" for those things, but he looks to me as a really good specimen. His sister has the same stout look too...


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Pearl had triplets this evening! 2 does and a buck. 

Pearl is our little black and white nigerian, otherwise known as "cow baby". I can't believe she is all grown up! Pearls mom is Little Italy and her mom is Reese ...


----------



## Bruce

Congrats! Newton, are you paying attention to all these girls passing you by???


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I just posted the add the other day and I think I may already have a buyer for Cosmo (AKA Sister) and Hammie the doe kid with the hamster on her side.  I just gotta see if I can get the brother to take a bottle so they can go home sooner. 

Hey @Bruce who is Newton? Are you waiting on babies?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

We are in the middle of disbudding Stinkers boys right now and I just found what looks like 2 more moonspots on the blue eyed wattled kid and I found a few more on my tiny kid too! 

Had a successful 4-H goat meeting today. Only 2 kids because the others were sick, but we covered alot of info.

I have someone coming out to see the nubian buck kid in a few weeks so that is good. He is turning ou tto be a really beautiful goat. I know I am partial, but wow. I was checking on my adds and I was like, Wow! Those nubian kids are pretty look at those ears.... it was my own add!

I got bit by the gander today. I put up a redneck, temporary fence (part puppy pen, part rabbit cage)to block the end of the driveway so they can eat the weeds and he showed his appreciation for it by biting me.  We had a conversation or 2.


----------



## Bruce

Newton is @newton the goat's doe (actually her father's). We've been trying everything to get Newton to kid (as best one can on a forum the goat doesn't read) including encouragement, "who will go first" competitions and shame. She FINALLY had her 2 kids on Friday. Poor @newton the goat was waiting for a month (maybe two) and obviously determined the breeding date was way off the mark.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

PICS

Nubian twins



 

Hammie



 

3 of StinkerBelles boys



 

 



Pearls smaller doe kid Thumbelina


 
Pearls buck kid


 
Sisters buck kid


 

 
One of Spellbounds boys


----------



## OneFineAcre

Great pictures


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks OFA

Here are a few more

Mr Sinister


 

Bobbie, I love this kid! He is so sweet and just all muscle!!!


 

 

Ravis doe kid


 
Ravis buck


 

My "purple" goat doe kid out of Bailey


 

 

Limo, the other "purple" (lavenderish/grey) dappled kid. She looks mostly white in the sun,but up close her color is pale grey shading all over


 

PJ

 

Auroarasaurus


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Please send prayers for my little nephew. He is hospitalized right now, very sick. Thanks.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hope he gets on the road to recovery, very quickly...


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks! 

My  brother texted to let me know that his little one is home and feeling OK. Not totally out of the woods yet, but better. I guess it was bacterial infection of some sort. I don't have all the details yet. 

Rough, busy day at work. But one touching thing happened as we were all walking out to our cars this evening. A guy had been talking to the Dr through the fence as she sat writing up her charts on the covered patio/outdoor kennel area. He turns to us and asks us to wait. He wanted to thank us for our service and for treating him with respect. He is homeless and alot of times he doesn't get treated with any respect at all. He appreciated our help giving his dogs their vaccines to keep them healthy. He showed us pics of them and mentioned how people are amazed that they are in such good shape. He had tears in his eyes as he thanked us. We accepted high fives and I asked him for his name. His name is Christopher. I told him I will remember that as I have a brother with the same name. I told him my name, but alas, he doesn't have a sister with my same name so he apologized that he might forget it. But that's Ok I won't mind. This couple minutes connecting with him touched my heart tonight.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

It has been along week at work....did I mention that it's been a long week???? 

So, I kinda had an episode today. I was counting pills with a coworker and it went something like this.... 5, 10, 15, 20, ugh whats that smell??? 25, 30, oh jeez, 40, 45, GAHHHHH!!! Than I just started laughing uncontrollably til I was crying!!! Tears running down my face, can't breath, kind of crying! Why? Because my deodorant wore off hours ago and the smell of stinky underarms was distracting me to the point of delirium!!!! (Just for the record, I will be getting some of my normal deodorant tomorrow.... the kind that works! I ran out and was using the emergency stash in the medicine cabinet to get me by.... but it didn't really get me by, it just got me really distracted!)

On a better note, the 4-H fair started tonight so I went to watch our dairy goat kids showing. They did OK for first time showmen and the goats did OK for first times in the rings too. They were cold as they were slick sheared cause it was windy, cold and rainy, so they were hunching up a little bit but they look really good! The nigerians were kids we sold them, sisters and a niece to StinkerBelle. Then our kids won the club group with 3 kids and their goats from our club. Go Kings River 4-H Dairy goat kids!!!!

One of my little dairy goat girls overheard an adult on the sidelines telling their kid that if they didn't work with the goat, they would end up like "that" referring to her goat. I understand what they meant, but my kids feelings were hurt.  She is a new 4-H kid and hasn't had alot of time to practice yet. Her goat is not quite a year old and for her first time out she was jumping and throwing a royal tantrum in the ring. My kid held her tight, put her back in line and was really very patient all things considered. Most of our goats have done that the first 2-3 times in the ring, including StinkerBelles first and second time showing, heck she even jumped out of the pen and went running through the fairgrounds one year! By the next year, they don't freak out as much and they are much more cooperative. I told her not to worry about it, just to work on walking her often and she will come around. I think her goat may really give some of them a run for their money once she is in milk, so at next years fair, but this year she can get her used to the idea and just practice. The 3 females that I sold this family are all from Reeses line and she is a bit of a drama queen, so they have that added in there, but they are very beautiful animals.


----------



## Bruce

Some people speak before they think. I hope you were able to get your 4-H kid to understand she was doing just fine.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Started out our Easter morning, using the gigli wire saw to cut a huge scur off one of my Nigi bucks Spartagus. He had a 2.5 inch diameter horn bud left that was really solid and fairly slow growing but managed to get about 2-3 inches high as well. He has had it since I got him at around a year old (I think). Anyway, it was smooth and giant at the base, never a problem, but just ugly. I figured if I ever needed a yearly vet exam on someone but noone that actually needed something I could always schedule to have it removed. But apparently in the roughhousing in the buck pen the last few months, someone must've damaged the base of it because it had gotten knocked partially loose, poor guy! It was still very attached at the base of the back, but the whole front was coming up. My options were to bandage and try and heal it as is, (it would likely get damaged again and cause more pain once roughhousing was underway again), or cut it now and get the pain over with so once healed, hopefully it will be less trouble for him.The poor guy fought only the actual cutting (it literally only took a few seconds) and was so relieved to have pressure on the wound he stood still while I checked it, cleaned and bandaged the whole thing. We sectioned off most of the boys house and he has the suite to himself to recover. Pain  meds and antibiotics are on his menu for today of course. 

We are waiting on Little Italy to kid any time now. 

DS2 and my youngest brother came down for a couple days to pick up DS2s new car that I was babysitting for him. He is going to be learning how to drive here soon.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Ghost Ryder... just chillin




 

Blueberry Melanie growing her spring coat in.


----------



## babsbag

How far down did you cut it? Flash has some 'scurs' that are about 5" long. I was going to have them removed and never got around to it this year and now fly season is just around the corner so I probably wait another year.  I would like to cut them but not sure how low I can go without pain and lots and lots of blood. He knocked one off a year ago, it was pretty messy.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Spartagus had broken it off right at his head so I just cut it as close as i could. If I had to trim a long one, I would leave a half inch or so, but they still bleed really bad and it seems pretty painful. I prefer to have them sedated, cut and burned by the vet. Mine charges $70 for that service, without the banamine or antibiotic injection, I do those at home and let them know that is my plan, so I can save some money. Then I just change the bandages again and again until we look like we are close enough to let it dry out and scab over.


----------



## babsbag

I'm kicking myself for not getting him in to have them removed. He likes to use them to destroy fencing and feeders.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I think Swagger was the one that took apart the boys shelter so I can feel your pain.


----------



## Mike CHS

That picture of Ghost Rhyder is a classic.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I love it! She was watching something at the neighbors....just being nosey.

Reminds me of my kids market goat last year that sat like a dog in the show ring..... Goats! gotta love em!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Little Italy had triplets today! 

2 does and 1 buck


----------



## Latestarter

Grats! Waiting on pics of course...


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Woot!  Congrats on the new ones.


----------



## Goatgirl47

Your goats are just beautiful!  I love Blueberry Melanie's coloring....so pretty!

Can't wait to see pictures of the triplets.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Stunning little buck!  only 48 hours old.


 

 
Goofy pic, but this is doeling 1


 
and doeling 2


 

All three of these kids have some really nice angularity for only being 2 days old. 

And MartiniTinys butt.... cause all the other pics are blurry! He is an adorable little imp, but I can't seem to get any good pics cause he is always chewing on my face or on the move.


----------



## CntryBoy777

You sure do have some really nice looking kids there, I haven't seen a single one that I wouldn't be glad to have in my "Herd", tho I have to admire the Boers from the distance, the parasites here are really tough on them...and many are switching from them here to other breeds that are less affected. Especially since it is so difficult to find a vet.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks!

Pics of a couple boys here today

Spartagus


 

 

Champaque, this little guy sired the last 10 kids born here. 6 boys, 4 girls. He was standing almost posed, naturally. 


 

 

Derpy however, was being a little jerky...


----------



## Goatgirl47

Spartagus has a very full beard! 

They are all such handsome boys!


----------



## CntryBoy777

They sure do bring ya some fine looking little ones, and it is easy to see why they seem to have such fine structure and muscle, too.


----------



## babsbag

OMG, the colors on that little buck. let's see...do I know where you live?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I think you need a new nigerian buck @babsbag ! I am heading to grandmas the 20th.... just saying!


----------



## Mike CHS

Babs is talking about getting rid of some so she probably does need some new blood.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

MartiniTiny


----------



## animalmom

Gorgeous!


----------



## Mike CHS

It's the time of year that we run out of adjectives but Gorgeous works.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks! 

I love MartiniTiny! He is StinkerBelles smallest quad. I am currently planning on keeping him and the blue eyes moonspotted one, but that one is a little on the wild side. Of course her other 2 are in your face, kissy sweethearts! 

One of my brothers stopped in with the wife and kid for a short visit and dinner on their way to an engine show. I love to see them! Great visit. The baby is just a year and a half so he played with weeds, dirt, goat food and was fascinated by the loud birds that are taller than he is. He went into that hyper gotta stay awake crazyness and was running around in the dark outside while we finished feeding/milking, racing up and down the living room and being a cute funny little dude. He was fascinated by the automatic trash can. Lid opens when you wave a hand over the sensor and closes on its own.... (What!!! little baby mind blown!) maybe he needs a trashcan for his birthday??? and lots of batteries to keep it working!


----------



## babsbag

I think I can pass on the new buck. I have Flash and Hercules to make me mini doelings and I have one F1 mini buck and one F2 mini buck to breed to my minis. Granted they are slightly related but not horribly so.  But the colors on that boy...good thing you are keeping him.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

MartiniTiny is modeling the way I teach young kids to take a bottle. I face them away from me, hold the bottle backwards, grasping the ring/cap of the bottle with the nipple facing the kid and using my body to keep them from backing up, I open their mouth and pop the nipple in. Keeping my fingers around their face and the bottle, they seem to suck much stronger, especially for those not really sure they want a bottle in the first place. This position also allows me some 'protection' from intruding baby goats that may want the bottle for themselves or just wanting to make the bottle drinker lose his grip on the bottle... goats are jerks, so they like to do that just because. 

@Latestarter ... I meant to upload this to your thread, but I accidentally did it here instead. Long week.... what can I say?


----------



## babsbag

That is pretty much the way I feed the newborns too. As they get older I let them turn around and face me so I can sit down while they eat and hold two bottles at once if needed. Then I transition them to the bucket.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I have a buyer for Spellbounds blue eyed buckling! I am glad... he was on my keeper list, but I am keeping a couple of StinkerBelles kids so I had to let someone else go. And I would rather not wether him!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Just sold Bellinis doe kid and one of Pearls doe kids as well!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Someone wants 2 of StinkerBelles boys as wethers!They should be going home saturday and Spellys boy should be going home sunday.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

And someone wants Bries nubian doe kid!


----------



## babsbag

You are on a goat selling frenzy. Good for you. 

I have taken a deposit on ALL of my kids that I don't want and he will come and get them all at once. It is going to be very sad and noisy in the barn that day. I will have about 25 does missing their kids. I will have mini Alpine bucklings for sale if you know of anyone looking for one.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I am having the hardest time weaning this year... basically not doing it. Kinda. I can do the opposite sides of the fenceline overnight thing, but it is killing me to actually separate, they don't wanna and I don't wanna. So I am only actually separating bucklings that I can't wether yet. 

Stinkers 2 little wethers went home today! I really almost cried. Snug was the sweetest kid this year. I held him for 20 minutes straight before he left. His brother was really sweet too so they will make awesome pets. 

Sale fell through on the nubian doeling. Lady contacted me about an hour after she was scheduled to be here, saying that if I wouldn't accept $100 less than I told her the sale price was, she wouldn't buy her. I tempered my answer and offered to come down a little, but refused to acquiesce more, mostly just on principle. I know the value of my animals and price them fairly, and while I am generally pretty mellow and consider all offers before deciding to draw hard lines.... some ways of going about things just rub me wrong. And she rubbed me wrong. I am actually wanting another nubian for some bloodline diversity as I only have the one buck, so I would even consider a trade that is just about equal.... but in this case I think ... "no nubian for you!" works just fine for me!

By the way... since we are talking about my nubians.... Here is a new pic of my big daddy



 

He doesn't look all that big next my XL hooman kid, but he is getting up there! (My hooman kid weighs in at a lean 180 or so... just so you have an idea)


----------



## babsbag

OH OH. He is gorgeous and I am not a Nubian fan, but those spots...  You need to gets some spotted Nubian does and then make me a spotted mini Nubian. THAT I probably have to buy.  Two or three years from now... How did I miss his picture earlier?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I got him last year so he was younger and while still pretty then ..... Now he is really just coming into his gorgeous self!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

This was from last year when I brought him home...


----------



## norseofcourse

ragdollcatlady said:


> Sale fell through on the nubian doeling. Lady contacted me about *an hour after* she was scheduled to be here, saying that *if I wouldn't accept $100 less* than I told her the sale price was, she wouldn't buy her.


Good for you, that would have rubbed me the wrong way, too.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Nubian booby shot!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Reading your "Signature" under that pic seems to be very interesting.....


----------



## ragdollcatlady




----------



## Bruce

norseofcourse said:


> Good for you, that would have rubbed me the wrong way, too.



Me too. Clearly trying to get @ragdollcatlady to drop the price "under duress" since she would be emotionally ready to send the doeling off having already settled on the sale. And JUST before coming to pick up. Sleazy. The right choice was made.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Whoopsie had a doe kid tonight!


----------



## Mike CHS

Congratulations!!


----------



## Latestarter




----------



## CntryBoy777

Way to Go!!....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

The kid was pretty large for her. Thankfully, I was there to help pull the fat faced little tike out. Whoopsie is half nigerian/half boer (and she is the same size as my nigerians) and the kid is 3/4 nigi and a blue eyed buckskin at that, so she blends right in!

I drove to grandmas this last weekend. It was a great trip. I needed the break. Work and life have been really hectic lately. Those who are a little bit on the religious side will understand when I say the spirit was with me and I am so grateful. Not a big deal, but I sold Sister. She was timid and needed more maintenance as her hooves grow fast, but I can't catch her on my own and my helpers are growing up and moving away. I reluctantly sold her and delivered her on my way to grandmas. Turns out the stop I usually make was a great place to meet. I didn't find out until later that the gentleman lives right down the road from that particular stop. And I found out that he was buying her to take the place in his herd of a beloved doe (now deceased) that looked just like her and came from the same foundation herd as most of the goats in her pedigree. He showed up exactly on time and brought the full payment. He appeared happy with her and I couldn't be more relieved. Nothing goes that smooth for me ever so I know I was being blessed. Like I said, not a real big deal, but it soothed my heart a little that someone really wants her and will hopefully appreciate her for the good animal that she is despite a few imperfections. Right now I need a little gentleness for my heart so this was a good start. 

The rest of the weekend was great too. I took Pearls doe kid with me, partly to give her cocci treatment as she had diarrhea and partly to let grandma just enjoy her, and boy did she! She was a perfect little house goat for the weekend. Cousins and folks from church stopped to visit grandma and meet her grand"kid"! The trip home was fine, I brought a special delivery. A whole berry pie made just for DS3, special from grandma, as a thanks for watching the herds so I could go and visit. 

Pearls wether sold last week to the couple that bought Little Italys boy, so that was nice too. 

I just got word that Rosie died. She was one of the Nigerians I had originally held back for myself, but then sold to our friends from 4H. She was supposed to show in a couple weeks at the county fair, just kidded a month or so ago. A dog (or something similar) attacked their herd yesterday and left their dairy goats, a ewe and a cow, injured and shaken up pretty bad. apparently the boers were Ok. All their animals have been moved to a different property until they figure out how the predators got in. This family has 6 kids and they are all really great little humans. Please pray for them and their animals as they try and nurse the rest off their herd through this.


----------



## babsbag

Glad that Sister found a good home, hope he doesn't mind that she is a PITA to catch. I still have a bunch of those and it is a nuisance when you need to do maintenance on them. 

Sorry about Rosie, I will be praying for the family. Having your animals attacked is so devastating...the reason I have my LGDs. Doesn't mean tragedy still can't happen but I don't have to go on high alert every time I hear a coyote or see a stray dog.  Our neighbor saw a bobcat a few days ago...glad I have my dogs.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

babsbag said:


> Glad that Sister found a good home, hope he doesn't mind that she is a PITA to catch.



I was totally up front about why I was selling her. I made sure to mention on more than one occasion that she is hard to catch, hooves grow too fast and she is smaller than I like. Her hooves weren't too bad at delivery as I was able to get hem really nicely done in march and he mentioned that she was bigger than he was expecting so that is good..... I think Bellini and Sister are just more average sized for boers than my big girls. Another customer was commenting on the larger size of my goats so I am moving in the right direction for sure.

I did keep PJ, one of her doe kids. I really think Sisters kids were better put together than Bellinis, but Bellini gives me kisses so there is that! Sister fed her trips like a champ tho, up until she left. Her buck kid weighed in at 50 something lbs at just over 12 1/2 weeks and he was the one not supplemented with bottles. Haven't weighed her girls lately, but they are nice and smooth and sooo purty!


----------



## babsbag

If you got some kids out her that you like then it was all worth it.  I am working on only keeping friendly kids. I had plans for a lot of bottle raised kids this year and then DH got sick and life came to a screeching halt for two weeks. Heck, I was lucky to come home and figure out who kidded, bottle raising wasn't happening. 

Tonight I realized that I have a doeling out there and I don't even know who her dam is. She appears to be polled which narrows the options but I don't have anything in my notes that mentions a doeling being born to a polled doe. She also appears to be a mini. Now I have to catch her and feel that head and watch who she is nursing on. Geesh.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I got a phone call and sent the nubian doeling to her new home an hour later! Best wishes to her new family!

I may be trading a nigerian doe for a nigerian buckling from different bloodlines....like I need another boy!but I need some new bloodlines. 

And I may or may not have just agreed to buy a nubian doe with lotsa spots..... ( Looking around like I haven't a clue ...)

I have to say, that I do happen to know who all the dams are, but I helps that most of goats look different, at least to me. That said, we only had buckskin and chocolate buckskin kids born this year in the whole nigerian herd.... I need some new goats that aren't those patterns....but they are the ones I like so I keep on keeping them!  Anyone got a calculator...this goat math is hitting me....


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm starting to think that chicken math, sheep math, goat math, and any other livestock math works out the same way.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It all makes perfect Sense to me. Those that ya have and those that have been sold, is Proof enough for me that ya know what ya are Doing.....
The more, the Merrier.....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

My young friend came out to play with her goats and leave a deposit. She is buying 2 boer doe kids for her breeding project. Hope they do well for her at the state fair. 

We moved all the boer kids up to the other pen so I can feed them more grain without the big mamas hogging it all. There is a lot of screaming going on. Ravi has THE most annoying kids!They sound just like her!

We had about a dozen baby ducks born yesterday. Adorable..... but that means I will be butchering again in a few months and I still haven't finished butchering the last set of boys!

Speaking of eating ducks, we put some ground duck in our "meatcake" tonight. Been awhile since we had that for dinner so we are excited!

I have done good so far this year and haven't actually bought any goats yet.....But this math is getting to me.... I might just wait to do the figuring until later....once I see if any goats show up!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I am soooo excited!!! 

My package just arrived! You wanna good laugh? I am so excited about.....
deodorant!  Really! I bought some expensive hippy deodorant and my coworkers are gonna be my guinea pigs! I'll let you know if they survive the experiment. After my last deodorant fiasco at work....  well... they might not see too much humor to be found in the situation.  I on the other hand think it will be great!


----------



## Mike CHS

I think we need to here more about this experiment.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So it works like this. I shower, apply liberally, and go to work. I am very (VERY) busy at work and really put the deodorant to the test..... If coworkers don't smell me at all, then it gets an "AWESOME", if they smell a faint something.... then it still gets an"OK",  if they pass out or break out in the uncontrollable giggles like I did the last time my deodorant gave out, then I gotta give it up for humanities sake. 

I really would like an alternative to the aluminum as it is toxic, but I gotta be able to focus and not pass out from the smell of myself. Working with animals, we get plenty of other really stinky things to deal with at work, humans should not be one of them! So far I have done 2 days of the stick version and we are going good! If you haven't done anything like this, sometimes you can start a healing crisis in your body when you stop ingesting, applying, exposing yourself to regular amounts of toxins. Your body will try its best to heal and throw off the waste, sometimes making an unpleasant fragrance for a bit, but it is usually very temporary.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Rocky has been feeling feisty lately. I bought a new clip for his feed bucket. They keep breaking the feed store clips so I bought a stronger one, clipped his bucket to the fence and fed him. About 5 minutes later he was thrashing the bucket, but it was still on the fence so I looked to see if the tantrum was because he dumped all his food on the ground, but nope! He ate it all. He wanted more I guess. The feed store was out of our usual pellets so they are getting a chow version mixed with their alfalfa pellets and I guess he really likes it. I took the bucket before he broke that and he escalated his tantrum a bit... What a magnificent animal! He was standing up on back hooves and jumping straight up in the air! He is a big powerful dude! (Just so noone worries that he was too hungry, he still had his veggies, just wanted more dessert!)


----------



## ragdollcatlady

And here is Whoopsies kid, Lala


----------



## CntryBoy777

That, about the deodorant, is quite humorous. I've never thought of it in such a fashion, but it is reality. I have always had laborous jobs and have worked in the heat and humidity here. It will put anything to the "Test". Of course toxins were never thought of, but the "Curling of the Nose Hair" certainly have.
I have a wether, Comet, that used to battle his feed bucket all the time, so I put him to a test, and what stopped him from tearing buckets up was not attaching his bucket to the fence. He can manipulate it anyway he wants too, but he leaves it sitting on their deck. I believe that his horns would get in the fence and it irritated him to tearing up the buckets. Since I started doing this he hasn't wasted any pellets at all.
Little Lala sure is a Cutie!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

The problem with my big boys having their buckets on the ground, is that they end up upside down in the middle of the pen where I can't reach them.  While I threaten to hide in their pens on a regular basis to avoid anyone I know won't find me there, I don't actually want to go in their pens every day. The gates on those pens aren't single hand use either.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yes, I'm sure it is different with an intact buck. Could ya make a opened top box that ya could reach over or thru to dump the feed into from outside? I did think about it, after I pisted the other day, and took this for ya....
 ....he defends that bucket relentlessly....he has played with it so much, that he can manipulate it anyway way he wants. He is about his belly and hates to waste pellets.........he is also my 66% boer/pygmy cross.


----------



## babsbag

Buckets are the reason my bucks only get hay, and they need a new feeder for that, they have destroyed  the one I have. Actually it is the nigi with horns that relentlessly torturers the feeder. It is on my to do list, maybe this week...and maybe not.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So our country roots were showing yesterday.....
My daughter and son in law are in town so we had dinner. 4 of us, including the DS3 that lives with me. We had corned beef, cabbage and potatoes (DDs favorite)  , eaten with mismatched real silver silverware on basic, regular (read pretty but cheap) plates. After dinner I tried a new drink recipe, adult slushies, in my beautiful solid wine glass straight from Germany (gift from my BFF), along with fancy locally made cheeses from the Farmers market and the BEST strawberries on the planet!!!  They come from Watsonville...if you are ever there during strawberry season, DON'T MISS OUT!!! Just the right mix of down to earth and fancy schmancy! 

Talk about good company and great food!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

@CntryBoy777 

I plan on figuring out some type of over the fence feeder for the big boys, 1 bucket manages to stay on the fence, but they destroy every shelter and feeding solution I have come up with so far. I want to fence off a larger area for them one of these days with fencing that can handle them. They could easily take apart the fencing I have them in if they wanted to. Thankfully they are all very peaceful and if they did get out, they are all approachable and friendly so getting them back in would be fairly easy. Rocky is the shyest, but food is a great motivator for these eating machines!


----------



## Bruce

And if you are in that area in September, make a trip a bit south of Watsonville to Castroville - artichoke capital of the world. CHEAP at the farm stands. At least that used to be the case.


----------



## babsbag

@Bruce I didn't know that you were a California deserter


----------



## Bruce

Grew up a few miles south of L.A.. Deserted the state when I graduated from Cal Poly Pomona in '79. As the saying goes "Nice place to visit (*) but I wouldn't want to live there".

* Family


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Check out my new "Filly"!!! 

I had to explain to my son in law that spots on goats are like champagne bubbles... they make me feel really good, kinda woozy, light headed and happy and then my money just sort of floats away and the goats with the champagne bubbles follow me home and I am soooooo happy and have really sweet dreams.... !


----------



## Mike CHS

You should have some really sweet dreams then.  She is a pretty one.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Yes sir I do!

Wednesday was rough. I got bit at work. I was already standing up straight and backing away as I had assessed that the owner was losing control of the dog, but it jumped up from the ground, straight at me and bit my face. Nose needed patching up so instead of helping our goat kids out at the fair, settling in, I was in the ER. I'm OK, small wound, but I gotta not touch it or wash my nose for a few days. Got an updated tetanus vaccine and the flap of skin was glued shut with steristrips also glued on over the top. Antibiotics of course. On the mend.

Apparently the fair didn't go well for the goat kids today. They started the show an hour earlier than they had scheduled it, with notice given last minute, wrong because there is so little time to even sleep during the fair, that you have to really budget your time. So with something like this, how are you supposed to be ready on time? The classes with only one entry were not allowed to go into the ring and show, wrong because the kids and the goats need the practice, they deserve an appraisal of the animals strengths and weaknesses (that is what the judges are paid for) and all the work preparing for, paying for,etc,..... should be acknowledged with the courtesy of at least a quick but fair walk around the ring and attention from the judges.  There were other things too, but it was rough for all the goat kids. 

I wasn't able to be there, I can't afford to take time off this year for the fair, so I feel really bad not being able to be there to stand up for our kids and all the work the kids and parents did to get to this point.


----------



## Bruce

Sorry you got bit! I trust the owner was properly apologetic and paid for any medical bills. I know our insurance covers the ER IF you get admitted. If not, big deductible to pay.

Sorry about the fair as well. You are right, it was just wrong (and NOT FAIR!  ). Yes the kids SHOULD have been allowed to show the one animal. They need the experience and the judge should be giving them EXTRA attention and helpful tips BECAUSE there is time in the schedule to do so. 

But I know things do sometimes run early. My daughter used to compete in figure skating competitions (*) and our club ran some competitions as well including New England Regionals several times. The RULE in figure skating comps is that they will never be more than 1 hour early and will stop if necessary to ensure that. The competitors must be at the rink an hour before they would show up if the comp was running on time. For most people that would be at least a half hour so they can stretch, change into their competition clothes, get their skates on, etc. Better to be hanging around for an hour than running in at the last minute or worse, just after their event finished. I'm sure it is harder with animals since you can't let them go hang in the stands with their friends until it is time to get ready.

* She's doing Adult Theatre on Ice now. National competition is in Evansville, Indiana this coming week if anyone is interested.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sorry about your incident, that had to be painful. Wgat I don't understand about the competition is, if they had so many catagories with only 1 participant....why not have them all in the ring at the same time? This would allow the experience to be gained, and the animals could be evaluated as individuals, tho they wouldn't be competing against each other. Sure would've been better than not at all.


----------



## Hillaire

in my past experience (showing Holsteins) if there was an earlier spot in the ring they kept as scheduled to minimize stress on handlers and animals.... guess that has changed huh?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bruce said:


> Sorry about the fair as well. You are right, it was just wrong (and NOT FAIR!  ). Yes the kids SHOULD have been allowed to show the one animal. They need the experience and the judge should be giving them EXTRA attention and helpful tips BECAUSE there is time in the schedule to do so.



Exactly! 



Bruce said:


> Sorry you got bit! I trust the owner was properly apologetic and paid for any medical bills. I know our insurance covers the ER IF you get admitted. If not, big deductible to pay.



Well, I have no idea how the owners responded....  I immediately capped the needle from the vaccine, set it down, and walked out of the room with my hand below my face to catch the blood. It is covered under workmans comp since it happened at work. I won't be out anything for the medical bills and my boss is paying me for the rest of the shift since I was ready and willing, just unable to finish it.



Hillaire said:


> in my past experience (showing Holsteins) if there was an earlier spot in the ring they kept as scheduled to minimize stress on handlers and animals.... guess that has changed huh?



We are there early, but we have our time budgeted for prep for animals and kids. This added alot of stress for everyone that was there. This year was just a super crummy fair and from the sounds of it, some of the livestock office folks were quite rude to several people I spoke with as well. So much that the poultry barn supervisor is likely done for good.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Just sent 2 of the nigerian doe kids home and got our new buckling!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So the deal was, I was trading a nigerian doe kid for a buck kid with lots of stars in his pedigree and moonspots to boot... The young lady had just the one doe and she gave her triplet boys, of course! Why would any self respecting doe out of excellent lines give us girls! But she was really going back and forth between the 2 girls. They had different strengths and after awhile, I decided she should take both. They are going to a show home so the feedback will be excellent for me either way, and they get to keep each other company, so easier transition for them, and generosity breeds generosity right? soooo come on Karma! 

I have had so many bad things happen to me lately, I swear the universe is trying to bury me.... I need some good energy returned, so I am trying to spread some goodwill! I am going through a separation from my husband after 21 years, dealing with a couple different health issues, on top of the dogbite, and everything else.... Seems every day just brings a new heartbreak or stress..... Praying for a break from all the rough stuff....

Trying to be productive, I fixed the dryer exhaust that was soooo full of firestarting rubbish... no more fire hazard!!! Yeah! and I put a latch on the front screen door after 10 years of not having one. Now I can have the screen door to let the air in and keep the cats from opening it to let all the flies in.... just gotta deal with the ones that got in while I was putting it on....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Oh yeah,  So the 2 boer doe kids went home with their young lady the other day and another young lady contacted me about buying Champaque. He was sooooo sad about leaving, it was giving me issues (he was so stunning and a really sweet boy) so I gave her Derpy as well.... at least they will have each other to help with the transition... and she will have some options for breeding. She has a small herd of 6  does and uses the milk for soap and stuff... and she brought me a bar! I love the look! Trying it out today!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Gee.... I guess I know why I don't make any money off my goats.... I can't just let them go to homes alone..... The boys were hurting me to let them go...  They were my keepers from last year. But I have to make some cuts, life being what it is. The girls were just so the young lady didn't have to choose, that was easier. All are going to wonderful homes so I am grateful for that of course...


----------



## Bruce

Does sound like a rough road  I hope things get smoother soon! The soap looks really nice, quite fancy! Maybe you can make soap too!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bruce said:


> Does sound like a rough road  I hope things get smoother soon! The soap looks really nice, quite fancy! Maybe you can make soap too!



Thanks @Bruce . I appreciate the kind thoughts! I can use all of those I can get right now.  

I would love to make soap but with my lack of spare time, buying soap is just much faster. I do really love the creamyness of this goats milk soap. Have to see how long it lasts, may have to see if she will deliver more this way. 

We moved the buck pen (nigerian/nubian boys) to the other side of the yard and I am fixing the fence. They were rubbing on the chain link and breaking the ties that hold it to the posts. Finished one part, just gotta fix one more section I think. 

I sold Fireball.... man I didn't want to! She is a nigerian doe that was just turning out to be soooo stunning! She got her moms depth of body, width in the rear and length from her sire to spare. Hopefully she does super for the young lady at the fair and she promised to send me updates and pics of how she shows and her udder once she kids. She is on the taller side, I am worried about her going over height. I think she is OK for now (I had her stand against the tape measure for an unofficial number)and they know that is why I let her go for a little bit less. They plan to show her this year, then breed her to a smaller buck and show her kids. 

I also offered to sell the soapmaking young lady, our mini nubian Madeline, as she mentioned that she was looking for one... I haven't seen very many minis that I like as much as I like her body type and style, but I don't want to spend $400 for a nice mini nubian buck that I could only use over her and Whoopsie (mini boer that I can't register anything from anyways). So I decided that if she likes her, I should let her go. Sent her pics tonight. 

I cleaned half of the carpets today. Not doing a complete job as I did that at the start of the year, just cleaning the main walkways and all the spots. These naughty dogs have been having 'on purpose' accidents in here when we forget to lock the kitchen gate at night or when we leave for a few hours.  Just got to do the other half and I can mark that off my list of chores!

I would like to introduce you to Lady's Man! Complete with champagne bubbles and (mostly) blue eyes!
He is also a "wether man" apparently, as he is trying to woo his roommate... not picky this one! LOL! (See what I did there? wether man/weather man?? ) Sorry, just cracking myself up over here....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Really Nice!!....sorry to hear things are in such an uproar for ya and sure hope things work out and ya can pick up and carry onward. It does seem that "Life" is always throwing us "Curves" and adjustments have to be made. You are a strong person and will come out of this even a better, so don't allow yourself to dwell on the disappointments....there are Better days ahead, ya just gotta get to them.


----------



## babsbag

Sorry about the marriage, praying that you can work things out...


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks @CntryBoy777 and @babsbag!

There is no saving this marriage. I gave all I had and then some, so I have no regrets. I will be better for it all in the end, but I sure don't like this road I am traveling at the moment. Hard adjustment for sure. And so darn lonely.


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm hoping whatever adjustments you have coming at you aren't too hard to get past.  Sometimes the wiser choice is to walk away and it sounds like you have thought it out.


----------



## babsbag

Sorry @ragdollcatlady  it is never easy even when you know it is what is best.  Wish you were closer, I could make sure you have absolutely no time to be lonely.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks, for the kind words! They really do mean alot right now. 

I fixed the chain link fence and put cattle panels along most of it to prevent the goats breaking the ties again. Now the neighbors can finish repaving their parking lot. I will add more panels as soon as I can. 

Murgan all grown up


 

and Fireball, the young doe I just sold.... hope she scores well for the young lady! I don't know why her ears look funny in this pic, they are normal ole goat ears....


 

and my little imp


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I have been watching the show "Hoarders..." It motivates me to go clean something every break (read, makes me nearly panic and HAVE to go clean!!!), so I start watching it on purpose. I have deep cleaned the medicine cabinet in the bathroom, 1 1/2 other cabinets in there, a very full kitchen shelf, done 4 loads of laundry, and thrown away several trash bags full of stuff in just the last few days.... 

I also managed to paint one of the bedrooms blue. It turned out a little darker than I wanted. Still deciding if I want to get another gallon and go over it with the 50% like I did my pink bedroom....I like the color it is, but I might like it even better a little lighter. I did buy new cream colored curtains for that room so once I find some rods, it will look nice. That is the room my DS3 is in now. It was the boys room growing up since it is the largest bedroom and the 3 shared it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is probably better being busy in the AC, than out in the Heat, fire and smoke out that way. Sure hope ya aren't affected by any of it.


----------



## goatgurl

when you get your whole place cleaned up and things out maybe you'd do a road trip and come do mine too.  put the curtains up before you repaint the blue room.  maybe that will lighten things up a bit.
  your girls are so pretty and I love the imp's black nose.  hope all is going well.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Well it would be great to be in the AC 'cept mine doesn't work....

We aren't exactly affected by the fires (our air quality is dangerous for sensitive folks with all the ash in our air from them though), but I hear Oroville was having issues. I do have a grandma up that way so Will be trying to get ahold of her here soon. 

I forgot that I got barfed on at work today... Like all over my shoes and pants. Wore socks and rolled up the legs of my scrubs to contain some of the mess until I could change. Someone fed their (very large) puppy alot before a scheduled surgery and she was vomiting during recovery. Dangerous for the animal, not really fun for us. After I changed my scrubs and a coworker cleaned my shoes I realized i should have had someone take a pic of me in my "Casual Tuesday" apparel, socks that don't match, pant legs rolled up and barf all over....  That is what your Veterinary Technicians deal with to keep your pet safe when you don't listen to our reminders to 'please not feed your pet before surgery'. If you aren't aware, the vomit can get into the airway and cause pneumonia and other complications, so I had to hike her into the air, bottoms up to use gravity to help keep her airway clear while coworkers rushed to clean out her mouth, that is how I ended up covered in all of it. During the procedure, she had an ET tube to protect her airway, but we have to always be on watch for complications like this, with or without the tube.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh my....no AC?!....hope ya get it running before long, that has to be miserable. So is being barfed on too....


----------



## Mike CHS

I always enjoy your posts but Thank You for not posting a Casual Tuesday pictured.


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> 'please not feed your pet before surgery'


Perhaps you are being to "friendly" with "please". Change it to "DO NOT !!!!!! feed your pet after 11 PM the night before surgery. You can feed them after they return home following surgery". I guess some people figure "before" means just before you toss them in the car or something.

Geez, first the dam spillway rips to shreds and now fires. Don't get a break up there do you??


----------



## ragdollcatlady

@Bruce , I am actually much firmer and say 'No food after 8 pm the night before, water is Ok,  Drop off is this time... Pick up is this time... and the best number to reach you is.... etc. ' 

@Mike CHS , I am just grateful it wasn't something worse! Dog food barf isn't all that bad. We have things like anal glands and explosive parvo diarrhea around this joint..... imagining the possibilities, I know I got off lucky! Always something to be grateful for if you really try!!! 

@goatgurl , Thanks for the compliments on our little girls... I know I am going to regret selling Fireball, but if she shows well for the little lady that bought her (and hopefully she will send pics and results) then its all good.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

OK, crazy hectic week at work... the big boss is on vacation, so that is a little stressful already. The relief vet does things a little bit differently so we are helping him figure out some of our general protocols as well as having to adjust to some of his. ... the computers have been going down every afternoon... I got bit by a dog today on the finger, exactly a month from the bite to the face! 
What a week!!! Glad it is over!


----------



## CntryBoy777

That reminds me of the old commercial...."Calgon take me Away".....moment, there.....hope ya have a restful couple of days....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I had a good, if not very productive weekend... started out Saturday with a headache so I decided to take it easy. Did a little cleaning and then spent Sunday hanging out with my girlfriend and her 3 year old playing playdough and catching up. All in all a great weekend.

I have plans this next weekend to visit grandma in between my CE. I'll stay with her and drive to the classes every day.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Got my CE done! 

.....but I got sent to bed by my grandma at 9:00!!!  I felt like  a little kid! But when grandma sends you to bed, you go!  (Hey, you wanna know a secret???? I turned the sound off on my phone and I texted in the dark, in bed so I wouldn't get caught... Shhh! Don't tell grandma! She thinks I was sleeping!)
I delivered 3 goats and I arranged to trade another.... and I am supposed to be getting puppies!!!  One is for my kid and one will hopefully be for grandma... to get her back for making me go to bed early!...  No! I am joking!!! But I think she might really like one, so I am taking the other pup for her. 

I got to spend a couple days visiting with my boys!!!

Me n my boys


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh the thrill of being "Sneaky" at such an age....Glad ya had a good visit with them all and looks like the food was Good too. What kind of pups?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

The puppies are mini dachshunds... The one for my son is a dappled and white and the one I hope grandma takes is a little black and tan. I am such a sucker for punishment! 

So since the boys were down and we had a birthday potluck at work this week, my diet has been pretty off the whole week... but despite all the "cheat" meals, I am still down a few more lbs! 23 total counting from the start of the year. I don't do the real diet thing so I am just trying to make better decisions one meal at a time. If one meal isn't a better portion or food choice, I don't beat myself up, just try a little harder the next meal. And last week, I did a bit of a detox because I wasn't actually hungry in the evenings, so I just drank a 2 quart pitcher of chlorophyll water every evening. My skin broke out a bit, but that is to be expected. I am feeling so much better... I think the sadness of being in a marriage that wasn't right for me added a lot of psychological weight and that added to my poor decisions and lack of commitment to taking care of myself. On the road to recovery!


----------



## CntryBoy777

When I was growing up, we had a female black/tan named Heidi. She weighed 5-8lbs and lived to be 12 yrs old....she was a hoot and while I was at home she slept with me and followed me throughout the house. Some though have a bit of a mean streak and can be demanding. Glad things are getting better for ya....my first marriage ended after 21yrs too....so, I can totally relate.


----------



## Bruce

Your diet is the best kind @ragdollcatlady ! The other kinds usually end up with rebound weight gain. As @CntryBoy777 said elsewhere and in another context "You can't fool mother nature". Stick with the variety of healthy foods that you like, treats now and then. You'll get where you want to be.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks guys!

Feeling better seems to help too. I was hungry today at noon. But what I thought I wanted was pretty heavy... after I already had a little bit of cheesecake and yogurt for breakfast.... so I picked some high fiber seeds to chew on while I did something else... then I stepped on the scale to remind myself that I am trying to make good choices... do I want to stay at this the same number and have no guilt for the stuff I already ate??? Yes, then pick something lighter and I can eat the other stuff later...I asked myself at that point if I still actually felt hungry, but I didn't. So I drank some water and waited instead.

Ended up having a slice of pizza with my girlfriend a few hours later as I found out she wan't feeling well. I am going to miss her terribly when she moves. So I dropped the rest of the chores for a playdate with her and the kid.


----------



## Bruce

one day at a time ragdoll!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks! @Bruce 

On a different subject, and backing up a bit... my husband actually moved out (he lives a couple hours away) over a year ago, some difficult conversations later, and a few months ago, I finally just put into words that I am not settling for less than a divorce, as I deserve much better.... fast forward to the last few weeks, a couple of friends started gently teasing me a bit about signing up for a dating website.... so I tried it. The problem is,they want to "help me" and the keep trying to "like" and "flirt" with everyone on there!!!! Apparently they have a little wider definition of what they find attractive... The other night though, I was looking at one profile and apparently I really liked what I saw, so much that I said something about 'well that is a beautiful face to look at!' but I said it out loud and made myself and my kid jump!  It was so funny and out of character for me, so I actually emailed him and let him know! I swear, I can't take me anywhere! Just laughing at myself over here. Ohhhh but he is really pretty dreamy!!! He has kind eyes and a GREAT smile... did I mention that I liked what I saw! LOL!..... Oh well. I can dream right? He lives several states away and who knows if this online dating stuff really works anyways....


----------



## Latestarter

Long distance relationships can work (at least for a time). My 2nd marriage was to a woman from 6226 miles away. I lived in Colorado and met/married a woman from Stavropol, Russia. I "imported" her here after meeting her in Moscow and spending a week with her in Saint Petersburg. Was one heck of a trip, but the cultural differences turned out to be too great. Hope you find success!


----------



## Mike CHS

The best of luck to you.  I have many friends that are couples that met that way and are extremely happy.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks for the encouragement! 

Have I mentioned lately, that my life likes to literally fall apart on me every time I turn around? I got a call at work from a few neighbors saying that "Big Ugly" was trying to play in traffic, but thankfully noone wanted to play cause I think she would have won!.... She is the monster, dual trunked pine tree that sits a the end of my driveway. One of her trunks broke almost the whole way down. Thankfully noone was hurt, human, animal or vehicle. Now she looks so terribly sad. And lopsided. The road crews cleared the street and now I have 2 giant piles of dead Big Ugly I imagine I have to figure out what to do with. It is totally blocking my driveway and some wires/lines that were secured actually onto her branches, are loose and hanging. I hope the sheriffs called whomever owns those lines to let them know about the problem. I was never able to find out who owned them, but they aren't the regular electric lines, as those come from across the street and have real poles holding them up. Did I mention my life is falling apart???? Like actually falling apart!.. just when I start to think I might make it.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, if ya were around here I'd tell ya to build a fire and roast ya some weiners and marshmallows....but, seeing that ya are in the country of California that wouldn't go over very well....especially with those fires raging out that way. Pine isn't good to burn indoors either....it pops and emits sparks. May be ya could cut it into chunks and place them where the goats can use them as climbing blocks....but, in not knowi g just what the definition of "Big" is, it is hard to think of things to do with it. I know some of those trees out that way are pretty sizeable and gigantic....and I'm not thinking redwoods either, I drive a truck and saw them first hand. I sure wouldn't take it as an "Omen", for sure.....tho, ya speak of it as something ya admired, but with that name it is difficult to tell. As far as the computer stuff goes....I'm definitely "Old School" and I know I couldn't do it, but just be careful cause there are plenty of liars out in "Computer Land" today....
Tho it seems others have a different way of thinking than me, so just think with your head and not your heart, desire, and wishes. Just be patient and things will work out and present themselves to ya.....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Truth be told, I love Big Ugly. She is Big and Ugly and you can't miss my house cause once you see her, you know what I meant when I say the big ugly tree. She does earn her keep as she is huge and she shades half my property in the morning to about noon. I just don't like pine type trees and she is a double wide so thats double the pine needles. I would feed them all to the goats, but it is right along the road so I know she gets some of the sprays and all of the road dust. I used to say that we didn't need a christmas tree, just put lights up in Big Ugly and if she burns down, well, I wouldnt be sad... but I would have cause she the sentry at the end of the drive, defender of our little patch of weeds. 

A campfire from her would burn for days. I wont be able to move many of the larger chunks at all. 

I mentioned to a coworker that now that I have a McDreamy, I should just make a poster and I can daydream and fawn over the poster like we used to do for our favorite movie stars back when we were in junior high!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I just sold Bries buck kid! Yeah!!

As of right now, everyone that I wanted to sell is sold. 

I am going to drop off the last boer kid and pick up our puppies next weekend and I will drive grandma to a cousins wedding. She doesnt want to stay for more than the ceremony so they were going to send her home in an Uber, but it is a 2 to 2 1/2 hour ride one way.... I am already driving up friday so I will just drive her there, drop her off and find a starbucks. She bought me a new laptop the last time I was visiting her so I will have that and the puppies to keep me entertained for the hour or so. Then we can spend the trip there and back visiting in the car.


----------



## Mike CHS

I think you will enjoy your visit with Grandma more than those who stayed behind.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So I went to Ulta with my girlfriend (basically a make up store with thousands of items for your face....) and they helped me pick out 2 kinds of foundation and a bronzer.... If you don't know what those are, its Ok cause I don't either.   But I was told to just paint it on everywhere. I tried it for work today and I guess it looked good. Now I gotta figure out the whole eye make up stuff. Apparently to get my girl card, these kinds of things are required. I think I had one in highschool, but I musta lost it cause I don't remember how to do all this face painting stuff anymore. It is kind of fun though.... and I do feel more feminine.... So if everyone else likes it, maybe I'll try it more often. 

I called up a friend I haven't seen for awhile and we met for coffee and shared some really deep stuff. Feels good to finally get some of the really painful stuff out... and I am so fortunate to have friends that really care, and that I love enough about to want to share their burdens as well. They are so worth the time and effort. I am really feeling thankful for good friends. One friend is going through some medical stuff and in pain right now, so I am exercising my prayer muscles for her as well.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Oh yeah ....so remember when I didn't make any money selling goats cause I gave them away way too often this year??? Well the young lady that got 2 of them is showing this week and both of them took first place in their respective classes in the first show and they each took second in their age classes in the next!!!  Yeah!!! Go Patch of Weeds Goats! It was Reese and Swaggers doe kid and Little Italy and Champaques doe kid!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

These 2 are the showgirls


----------



## babsbag

I am glad that you are sorting out your life and having a little fun. Just remember "Farmer's Only.com"    I really wish you lived closer, I think that we could be soul mates and we already share a last name so it would be pretty easy. But then maybe you will be changing names... We never have really explored our family trees to see if our DHs  (well, your soon to be x DH) are somehow related...

It must be exciting to see your "girls" do well in the show ring. I think it is time for me to move Flash on out of here. I have quite a few of his daughters and it is time to move on. I have a polled buckling that I need to DNA test to see if he is an F2 mini Alpine or an F1 with Hercules as the sire. I am hoping for the later. He showed me his rump today and my does he have good width and polled makes it even better. If you know anyone looking for a nice nigi buck you can send them my way. Flash has given me some gorgeous kids but the boys do outgrow their usefulness. 

Oh, and I never wear serious makeup. Mascara for dinner out now and then and eye shadow for a wedding...that about does it for me.  Guess I don't get my girl card but pink is my color, does that count?


----------



## Mike CHS

I think I've seen Teresa in makeup twice since we have been married and she has a Master Girl Card so I don't think paint makes much difference.  

She has to get all made up in October for our daughters wedding and isn't looking forward to it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I for one never cared for much makeup on a woman, but knowing it is a woman's "Issue" I never say much about it. I prefer the natural beauty that the Creator gave them.....and much rather them wear blue jeans than a dress, but that is just my opinion. We all have to be comfortable with who we really are and not what society dictates. I kept telling ya your goats looked really Good....guess the "Proof is in the Pudding" tho....and official confirmation is much better than the word of one that knows nothing about the "Show World"....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

@babsbag , for now I am keeping the last name. He never cared that I took it anyway, I think he actually preferred that I didn't, but my RVT license, drivers license, the mortgage, friends and neighbors... the whole world has know me with this last name for a very long time, so I don't suppose it matters much if I just keep it. Plus, I am not particularly attached to my maiden last name either. Oh but about our shared name... When I showed at my first and to date, only cat show, with Halo my first ragdoll, the assigned me a cage next to another wonderful couple with the same name assuming we were family. They had done alot of family history and they told me that there were 3 brothers that came this way directly from Spain and were responsible for all those with that last name that are now considered more or less native to this part of the world. That would explain XDHs lighter complexion and his insisting he is totally from here and not "from Galician Spain" as the name actually translates to! 

But I think we might be soul sisters anyways... goat peeps are a whole different species of people!!! You gotta be stronger and more stubborn than your biggest, most obnoxious goat, sense of humor has to be fully intact and well used, and then you gotta really have heart.... these animals make you feel all the feels they can, just because they can!

I was thinking of changing my handle on here though... to match my name in other places..... any thoughts on that? 

About make up, I used to wear it when I was feeling really down, to cheer myself up, or when I just felt really good, because it does make me feel a little more polished. But the last many times I tried it, it was an attempt to look nicer for someone that didn't bother to look at me or take notice of me while he was actively noticing others...  my heart and soul were never as lonely as when stuck in the confines of this marriage. He doesn't deserve me. Letting go feels good. I am not holding on to him or to feelings. Letting it all go. I feel as though a terrible weight is gone. I always choose to be happy, but there is really a freedom, a joy that is creeping back in. And peace. My life is always ridiculous... who else has trees that misbehave and throw their trunks into traffic?!?! I mean really! And stuff always seems to go wrong for me, but I have always been blessed despite the painful or trying times, and things could always be worse. I have been blessed with today and today I am choosing joy and happiness!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

BTW... the D no longer stands for "dear" when I use it to refer to XDH....


----------



## Latestarter

Dumb? Dastardly? Dysfunctional? Dipstick (or sh#t if you prefer), Nick name for Richard even?  I mean there are a plethora of "D" words that might apply 

ETA; Grats on the show results for the goats and happy that happiness is creeping back into your existence. Life is too short to be miserable.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Latestarter said:


> Dumb? Dastardly? Dysfunctional? Dipstick (or sh#t if you prefer), Nick name for Richard even?  I mean there are a plethora of "D" words that might apply



LOL! All of the above!


----------



## babsbag

But the one thing to remember from your marriage is that you got some great kids out of the deal. That is always a plus.  I admire your attitude and when I was going through some very rough patches people would ask me why I was still happy and I would tell them "because I choose to be". Life won't suddenly get better just because you are miserable so why go there? My grandmother used to tell me that I have the same clothes to get glad in as I do to get sad in.  

Interesting about the name. I'll have to ask DH if his father ever claimed any Spanish blood, I know that his mother did.  I know that his father's family was a long time Texan clan, my DH was born in Texas; they cam to CA when he was 8 (and he'll never go back).


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Most of XDH s family are out of the New Mexico area I believe (same difference right?), but if I remember correctly she said they landed in Mexico or somewhere around there... been a long time to try and remember all she told me... XDH adamantly denies Spanish blood... despite his name implying it directly.

I did my best giving all I had, raising my kids and while the jury will be out for awhile on them, so far they are all reasonably productive members of society, kind and compassionate humans, and they love each other!!! And the fact that they like to come home to see me and get a little bit of home cooking is just icing on the cake!


----------



## Bruce

I guess you can go with just xH, we will understand 

I say go with the makeup if you feel like it, stop if you decide it isn't doing anything for you psychologically. PERSONAL opinion, less is more. You really don't want to be Tammy Faye or even tilt that direction. My mother wore makeup, my younger sister does. Older sister ... nope. Not too surprisingly the 2 nieces from my younger sister are serious into makeup, niece from older sister is ... meh. My mother-in-law doesn't wear it, wife doesn't wear it, daughters don't either. 

Since your gifted goats did so well, you can use that to help sell future goats for decent money, right??

Texas was an immigration port for some Spaniards. My paternal grandfather came through Brownsville with a stop in Cuba first (This was around 1910). Paternal grandmother came through Ellis Island around the same time, maternal grandmother through Guadalajara, Mexico around 1900. They all settled in the Los Angeles area.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I will probably do the makeup for a bit... til I get bored with it. Unless I find someone that prefers it.

In my dating profile I added that I don't usually wear makeup, my socks don't match and my hair is totally out of control despite trying to tame it for work..... trying to keep expectations real around here!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bruce said:


> Texas was an immigration port for some Spaniards. My paternal grandfather came through Brownsville with a stop in Cuba first (This was around 1910). Paternal grandmother came through Ellis Island around the same time, maternal grandmother through Guadalajara, Mexico around 1900. They all settled in the Los Angeles area.



Very cool bit of info. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bruce said:


> I guess you can go with just xH, we will understand



I appreciate the understanding... would y'all still understand if I instead wanted to use XDDDH?

Cause sometimes I feel that way!


----------



## Bruce

Sure! 
xDaDsH, works for me.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Hey guys... what do you think of this pic? 




 

I took it tonight. It looks like some guys online feel deceived by formal pics so I thought I would put up a casual to round out my profile... it is actual one of my first selfies... gotta get with the times eh?  I didn't realize my hair was that colorful! Do wish you could see my eyes better tho... they are actually half green around the outside. Officially hazel.


----------



## Latestarter

You are very pretty. Looks like a very nice picture to me... Possibly too "close up"... Are you sure you're older than 18??? You don't look anywhere near as old as you surely must be...


----------



## ragdollcatlady

LOL! Thanks @Latestarter ! 

I really appreciate the compliments!

I do have some grays coming in, just cant make them out in the pic ... 

and I used the camera so that is as far as I can reach! Still have the old dinosaur/typewriter/phone!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

OK... so now I am crying and I'm not totally sure why. DD was just texting with me... I shared my McDreamy story with her and she says he is pretty cute and she thinks we would look good together! So I told her she really ought to tell him that, to which she replied she will gladly do just that given the opportunity. Then she wished me luck with this online dating thing saying that I deserve a good guy. Cue the tears. 

My kids don't know half of what went on between us but they do know that I am walking away with alot of pain.

I hope I really do deserve a good guy and I hope I can find him... soon would be nice.

Mostly right now I would REALLY love for that to be McDreamy... but I will let y'all know how things go....


----------



## Bruce

Online dating didn't exist way back so I don't know what people look for. But if I were looking, yeah I think I'd like less formal pictures. I figure you live "formal" (most of us anyway) maybe a total of a week's worth of hours in your lifetime. I don't figure I would want a picture of a woman that just dragged out of bed with the flu or anything but "natural me" would be preferred. If one is a "almost always wears a dress", those would be most of the pictures. "Almost always jeans and a T-shirt", well then I would prefer more of those. You know, no false advertizing, no bait and switch. 

And I agree with @Latestarter, you don't look old enough in that picture to have "out of the house" kids. Must be good genes


----------



## Latestarter

If it is or isn't McDreamy, whomever it ends up being, I hope it's the right one for you. If you're still carrying a lot of pain, perhaps you might reconsider trying to rush into another relationship? 

I don't know you, and having seen only the one pic, might not recognize you if I tripped over you. Now, having said that, I've read all or most of your posts on here and you strike me as a very down to earth, fair minded, realistic, caring, generous, outgoing, & naturally (despite the pain) happy go lucky person. Now, I do know that @babsbag has met you (at least once) and could second these thoughts if they are in fact true. Just because you were in a bad relationship (for way too long) does not make YOU a bad person. Please don't feel that you "deserve" less, because of what you've been through.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Suffice it to say that if I was looking ya would sure get my "Attention" and certainly would have no hesitation being seen in public with ya, for sure!.....never sell yourself short or compromise on what you desire from life. You shouldn't have to sacrifice those to please another, if ya do, then you'll be cheating yourself of your "Dreams" to suit another and that will always be a "Grind"....remind yourself to be patient and don't feel obligated to try to make every relationship "Work", it should flow like water. Sure there may be compromise, but not sacrifice.....don't feel rushed....even by Mr DreamyFace. Think with your Head and not the Heart.....the head has Eyes to see and the brain to think.....the heart only relies on feelings and never sees past the moment. You deserve a high-quality man that will appreciate making things happen for you, not one that needs you to stand on to elevate himself. Hold to your principles and demands and a better choice can be made for the future and not simply make the mistakes of the past.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks guys!

I have worked through alot of the more intense painful things, now alot of those are just sad things in the past... A few of those subjects have come up with friends recently in conversations... they seem genuinely surprised/shocked. But he doesn't get to take away my happy for today, because I have been given so many blessings and one or 2 good friends to see me through.  Sometimes it really was just knowing that one friend had faith in me that got me through.

Right now I have some anger, not all consuming, cause he isn't worth it, but enough to keep me steady on my journey outta here.

However, one of the worst things for me was the loneliness that marriage/prison was for me. I absolutely crave companionship and a friend to be with. I grew up in a large family and for being a tad bit shy, I am so much happier when surrounded by my loved ones. I need connection. When I am sick, I prefer to be on the couch where I can still be near everyone. Being stuck in a marriage meant I had no options for finding a different companion. I am just looking for a friend that actually likes me and wants to spend time with me... anything more can come later if it is supposed to.


----------



## babsbag

That is a lovely picture, and since I have met you I can say that with even more convictions than others on here. I wish my son was a little older or you a little younger...he lives in Mariposa so a little far away from you but I would set  you guys up for a blind date in a heart beat. Good luck on your search to find the man that you deserve.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I think it's a nice picture.
I don't know how old you are but you look pretty young in the picture.
Younger than me.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks everyone! I appreciate the compliments. 

I'll see if friends can take some better, not so up close, pics for my dating profile sometime soon. 

I am 30 plus 9 years of experience... (39 by tradition math systems )

So yesterday a coworker was ready to cancel her college classes for lack of a kid sitter in the evenings. I volunteered. It is only 2 nights a week and besides, I love kids. They usually like me back so that makes it easy. This coworker makes me a little nuts sometimes, but she is nice and she needs a hand right now...one that I like to give no less, so there you go. I know she feels a little guilty accepting, but I plan on enjoying some kid time, so I hope she sees that it really is OK and that I really don't mind. 

I am leaving work early tonight to drop off a goat and pick up our puppies!!!  I know I am going to regret puppies!!! puppies are torture! But they are soooo stinkin' cute... Don't worry, I'll share pics as soon as I can. OK, lunch time is over, I gotta go!

See y'all later!


----------



## babsbag

Matchmaker, Matchmaker,
Make me a match,
Find me a find,
catch me a catch
Matchmaker, Matchmaker
Look through your book,
And make me a perfect match

Is 33 too young ???


----------



## Latestarter

OH my... only 39 and kids out on their own already... You need to win the lottery! Oh the fun you could have!


----------



## babsbag

I seriously agree with @Latestarter. Even though we have met I was doing the math in my head, knowing how old your children are, and figured you must be a little older than I thought.  You are just a kid.


----------



## Latestarter

If I were 20 years younger... I wouldn't be this old!  Now I guess I'm just a dirty old man, as opposed to being a suave and debonair gent...


----------



## OneFineAcre

I think you look youthful for 39
Good luck with your re-entry to the dating thing
I don't know about this whole online thing though
Of course I'm an old fogey
I do remember when I was in my twenties and going through my wild time my mom always told me I would meet a nicer girl sitting on a church pew than on a bar stool

ETA
I ended up meeting my wife working my 2nd job


----------



## CntryBoy777

My oldest daughter will be 39 on the 28th of the mnth....guess I'm really Old now.....ya little "Whipper-Snapper"....


----------



## babsbag

OneFineAcre said:


> I do remember when I was in my twenties and going through my wild time my mom always told me I would meet a nicer girl sitting on a church pew than on a bar stool



I like that, my mom used to give her grand kids similar advice.


----------



## Bruce

babsbag said:


> Is 33 too young ???


Let's see 39 minus 33 is 6 years. 
I was 34 when I got married.
I am 61, my wife of 27 years is 55. 61 minus 55 is 6 years.

Math says 33 is not too young! Especially since RCL doesn't look like she's hitting 40 on her next BDay. Now if DS and @ragdollcatlady were each 15 years younger I would say 6 years is questionable.



CntryBoy777 said:


> My oldest daughter will be 39 on the 28th of the mnth....guess I'm really Old now.....ya little "Whipper-Snapper"....


My older daughter is only 24. So yeah, you must be a geezer  
(We WILL ignore the fact that I am older than you in making this determination  )


----------



## Mike CHS

Six years can be a lot of difference when one is 20 but it becomes less a factor as you get older.  Teresa is 9 years younger than I am but I have never seen a couple more compatible.

My only advice is to make sure whoever you meet is someone you really can't see being without but it needs to be a real feeling.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Regarding age, 33 would be just fine if we have compatible temperaments. Older (even by a fair amount) is fine too, same criteria. I think that age matters much more when you are younger. The differences can be so much more striking between younger folks. With my own age and temperament, I think I could easily handle a wide range of lifestyles right now... except big cities don't interest me cause I grew up there and traveling alot, being one I wouldn't necessarily want cause I love my farm and my job is full time.

I am a package deal though.... I have a ton of kids (goat kids) that are part of the deal!!! 

Hey so, about my weekend with grandma.... Can't have a nice easy time with me no matter what!... Friday, left work early, I dropped off the goat, picked up the puppies, got to grandmas safe and sound. All good so far. We left around 6 AM, heading to the wedding. I drove and we got 2 hours down, got a flat tire on the freeway, only about 10 minutes after I had casually mentioned that the younger drivers inour family are fine maturing more and getting around to driving a few years later as they needed to be able to handle things like blowing a tire on the road.... I got the jack set up, but couldn't get the lug nuts loose... Grandma was on the phone with her insurance calling for assistance when a good samaritan stopped, helped get the spare on and guided us to the nearest Costco to get new tires. The tires were OK, we had run over a nail or something, but since she was going to get new tires soon, we opted for 4 new tires. We weren't 10 minutes down the road again, when a different tire went flat.  Thankfully, both times, I was able to control the vehicle OK, no accidents, everyone is fine. We called the insurance and had it towed back to the same place to get it fixed. They apologized profusely, double checked that everything was good, thanked us for being so nice about it all (I get my nice from my grandma in case you are all wondering!!!) and we were on our way again. We are around noon by now, wedding was supposed to be around 9 so we missed it by hours. We went by the brides moms and dropped a card off and then headed home. Oh yeah, we had the puppies along for the adventures, thank goodness! They need to eat and poop about 50 times while we were "out and about". We got back to grandmas around 5 in the evening!Oh yeah, and I hadn't had a drop of coffee until after the second tire repair!!!

My life is never boring... even when I try! I thought I was going to drive grandma to the wedding, find some coffee and play with the puppies for an hour, then drive grandma back home....

Knowing that my life is ALWAYS this crazy, is anyone still interested a date with me??? LOL!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Dont know how I attached that goat pic to  the last post???


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure glad it all went okay, but it is unfortunate that the intended goal was not realized....at least grandma has good tires on the car now....1 less thing to worry about....I hate dealing with flat tires...even tho I can change them quick...I still hate it....and they always do it at the most inconvient times too.


----------



## Latestarter

You can select "edit" at the bottom of the post and remove the goat pic (and then remove the follow on post) if you wish. Alternatively, I can do it for you if you want me to. Just let me know. Glad that you got to spend quality time with Grandma as opposed to all that traveling for an hour of playtime with puppies. You can play with the puppies any time really. Sorry about the flat's though. You also learned a valuable lesson... You CAN survive for extended periods, even under stress, sans coffee   Of course puppies are equally good for relieving stress, so maybe that had something to do with it.

I'm old enough to be your dad, but were I closer, I'd gladly take you out on a "date". Maybe just a dinner get together and chance for you to get out of the house  Or, you could cook me dinner and I could help you with farm chores


----------



## goatgurl

sounds like you had a 'fun' day with grandma.  the silver lining is that you got there and back without anyone getting hurt, your DS got his puppy and you got to spent time with your grandma.  life is never dull, just keep your sense of humor.


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> Knowing that my life is ALWAYS this crazy, is anyone still interested a date with me???


Of course someone would! With your @CntryBoy777 like ability to smile through adversity, who wouldn't want to be with that kind of person??


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Latestarter said:


> I'm old enough to be your dad, but were I closer, I'd gladly take you out on a "date". Maybe just a dinner get together and chance for you to get out of the house  Or, you could cook me dinner and I could help you with farm chores



@Latestarter, I would take a date with a friend over a date with a stranger anytime!


----------



## Bruce

Plan carefully and you can pick up your female LGD pup from @babsbag on the same trip to No. Cal @Latestarter


----------



## Latestarter

Might just (offer to) take BOTH of the ladies out to lunch/dinner when I go to pick up my pup.    Would be worth it to meet some other great BYH members. Previous Babs pup possibilities had me meeting Babs in northern Nevada (Reno) to pick up a pup as it would probably not be in my best interest to be in CA and it would save an extra day of driving for me.  Long story...


----------



## Bruce

Of course you wouldn't be able to afford gas to get back home once you went broke in Reno 

Could be a heck of a drive over the Sierras to pick up that pup in the winter!!


----------



## Mike CHS

Our daughter just moved to Reno so they could probably provide some assistance.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> Might just (offer to) take BOTH of the ladies out to lunch/dinner when I go to pick up my pup.    Would be worth it to meet some other great BYH members. Previous Babs pup possibilities had me meeting Babs in northern Nevada (Reno) to pick up a pup as it would probably not be in my best interest to be in CA and it would save an extra day of driving for me.  Long story...


Sounds like an interesting story


----------



## babsbag

So does this mean you are interested in a puppy?  I-80 in the winter is usually clear unless there is a storm at that exact time of travel, they do a good job keeping it plowed. 

@ragdollcatlady could meet me in Sacramento and then we could go over the hill together to meet you. 

Here we are talking puppies and she isn't even bred yet.


----------



## Latestarter

Lets get her bred and yes, I'd like to discuss the options.


----------



## Bruce

What? Not counting your pups before they are conceived?? How novel


----------



## babsbag

First time mama so you never know, could get one or two or a boat load. I don't separate her for breeding so I typically get bigger litters...8-10. We will see. I love raising pups so I hope she is a good girl about all of this, if not it won't be repeated. I'm a little concerned about her being overly protective but hoping I am worried over nothing.


----------



## Bruce

Now, now @babsbag, don't telegraph "concerns" to the mama! You'll just make her nervous.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Since we are talking about puppies....

As you can clearly see, my immunity to puppy cuteness saves me once again from making horrible decisions ... decisions like bringing home 2 mini dachshund puppies.... OH WAIT!!! NOPE!!! It failed me!!!  Every day at work, I get my 'puppy cuteness' vaccine, sometimes multiple times in the same day.... What happened?

Oh well... at least you y'all can enjoy the cuteness with me while you laugh at my "misfortune" and lack of sleep! 

Isn't this the cutest face, like, ever!



 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Have I mentioned lately that I hate puppies??? Well, not my puppies... just puppies in general. I wish them on my worst enemies because they exact a very specific revenge.... teethmarks everywhere, holes in your favorite Jack Skellington purse, nonstop puddles on the floor, the occasional squishy poo pile (by occasional, I mean every 5 inches of floor space or 2 seconds, whichever comes first) and the lack of sleep for a whole 6 months  straight. I have this revenge thing down! And my enemies won't even know what hit them until they are too attached to the little buggers to give them away! Brilliant if I do say so myself.  not that I know anything about "puppies revenge" or anything!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Hey, so you know how I said my life is ALWAYS CRAZY? Yeah, remember that? Well, today my kid came into my clinic and asked to talk to me. Nothing wrong with that, but unusual. So I went up to the lobby and he very calmly proceeds to tell me he was, sort of, "pushed over" by a really huge truck, while on his bike, in the parking lot next door! This is my second kid to get run over!!! Ok.... so I am being overly dramatic, totally, just ignore me for a minute and I'll calm down. He is fine, not a scrape.  Apparently he blocked his fall with his hands. The guy got out and made sure he was fine, even offered him money apparently, which the kid turned down. (I am going to be out the cost of repairs to his bike.  ) He has since been advised to call me immediately from the scene of any future accidents so I can come to him and be sure he is fine or call for medical assistance, driver info is obtained and all that blah, blah, blah stuff. 

Have I mentioned that my life is always crazy? 

And I thought getting stopped by 2 trains this morning was downright different! Life sure showed me!


----------



## Bruce

You clearly lack self control, something to work on before you are overrun with puppies!

Glad DS is OK (could have broken a wrist stopping a fall that way) but yeah it sure would have been nice if he took the money to fix the bike. Time to learn "defensive biking"!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Awww!!....they are really cute....we had one like the black and tan one....she lived to be 12yrs old, and those little teeth are like needles. Back when I was in my 30s and 40s life was crazy too....but, once I retired things slowed down to a crawl, so the crazy just seemed normal.....when it wasn't streaking by so fast.....


----------



## Latestarter

Glad to hear your son is OK. That's the most important thing after all. Hope the bike repairs aren't too expensive. Yeah, he should have accepted some payment to offset the bike damage at the least. So you had another kid run over recently? I don't recall a mention of that... Hope that one is/was OK as well. Puppies are cute... the only problem with those particular ones is that they will never grow up. I never could get into tiny dogs... It's just so unnatural   Descended from wolves, they should be BIG not small!  They are cute though, as are virtually all puppies. I feel for your self imposed, 6 months, of puppy helldom.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bruce said:


> You clearly lack self control



Now , now.... did I not mention ALL the gorgeous goats I did NOT buy this year!!!I will have you know mr @Bruce that I have actually been very good this year. I only bought one nubian doe that I have been looking for for almost a year since I can't justify having one buck for a single doe and I traded a nigerian doe kid for the nigerian buck kid so that kinda counts. But I still do not have any of the stunning black dappled female boers that I have been drooling over this year!!!  The fact that I let myself go silly over a couple of puppies just proves there is something wrong with me!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Latestarter said:


> So you had another kid run over recently? I don't recall a mention of that...



So the other kid to get hit was DS1 and that had to be maybe 2 years ago??? Can't remember but not too terribly long ago. Don't remember if I posted about it. He was across the street from my clinic and he ended up scraped up just a little worse than DS3. He had abrasions on his leg, hand and arm. He was also OK, just a little banged up and the bike needed repairs as well. He didn't come to my work to tell me though, he waited out by my truck until I got out to him and dragged him back inside to clean his wounds. I did try to keep it low key. I know a guy has his pride and all, so I made sure to not act too "mommish" when the coworkers could see.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Latestarter said:


> I never could get into tiny dogs... It's just so unnatural  Descended from wolves, they should be BIG not small!



Actually, my absolutely favorite dog is a horrible one for most people... I LOVE chow chows!!  My heart gets weak just thinking of getting another one of those. My very first dog, a chow chow named Kavik, was gift from XDH when I was around 15 or so.  I LOVED that dog to no end. He was incredibly stubborn, smart, quiet, a little bit aloof and soooo very catlike! He had stamina to go as long and as far as I wanted when my lifestyle was super active, but he was fine just chillin around the house when I didn't have time or energy to go out much. He was incredibly well socialized so no problems being around any and all people. He only ever indicated 2 people he didn't trust, out of all the friends, family, and strangers we encountered living in San Jose (so alot), so I made sure to get as far away from them as fast as I could.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So the little black and tan puppy went home with our intern and her BF.  Yeah for sharing puppy love (and torture)!!! I love our intern, fantastic work ethic, friendly, and so helpful. Her BF used to have a pair of dachschunds so they waffled over the decision for a couple days then I sent them that pic of her sitting, looking at the camera... they were sold!   She will get lots of snuggles and the girls should get to play together if she brings their baby in for vaccines on the same days ours goes in, since they started the vaccines this last monday, they will be on the same schedule.


----------



## Bruce

I think they need a pair.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

LOL! well, 2 someones are already in love with this little monster...she is helping me type this, but she is even worse than I am at the keyboard...she can't spell for squat! all her words are underlined by spellcheck so I gotta fix em. Just because she is a puppy and a baby one at that, I don't want her sounding too ignorant!


----------



## Mike CHS

I can almost always get some reasons to smile when opening your posts.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Wiley is loving having the new baby around. She will get a little too rough after a while when she is excited so I do have to be sure to supervise, but she will be able to keep up with this ones energy level so that will be nice! I know I can't!! She literally runs circles around the living room. at top speed. for no reason at all. 




 

 

 

 

Grocery shopping s so much easier with only one kid... Here is a pic of my fridge from last night.... 


 Goats milk galore, wine, beer, cider, water and a little bit of food for the kid.... yep I think I got it all covered.  I told the kid that the middle shelf is for my diet stuff!!!


----------



## babsbag

I have never seen a Dachshund that color. She is cute. Are you keeping her?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Yeah, this little monster is staying here! She is really sweet!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I've been busy this weekend...

Cleaned up the old fallen down greenhouse, put all the plastic pots and usable stuff out for free at the curb, also put out a desk, sound system, 2 chairs, I raked up the sticks in the fenced front yard, put down old straw in the 2 garden beds and flower bed, planted the geranium, watered the front yard plants, tidied up the front room, finally put away the christmas decorations that I missed 6 months ago, did 3 loads of laundry, scrubbed the floor in DS3s room and cleaned the fan, did the dishes and made dinner, cleaned up and sort of organized the feed room/workshop and scrubbed out 2 of the catboxes... 

 as DS1 used to say when he was a baby... "I'm sauceded!" 

The blue turned out really nice... I really like it, as the light outside dims toward dusk, it appears to have a periwinkle hue to it. 





Here is the feed room. I know you don't have reference pics, but this is tons better than what it looked like before...and yes that is a coffin in the background. DS1 was around 10 or so and he wanted to make himself a coffin bed out of scrap wood foraged from the construction waste in the neighborhood... we decided, the coffin was fine, dirty scrap wood, not so much. This is longer than a twin bed and nice and wide so no claustrophobia... I have had to refuse to allow a lid many times over the years... Kids I tell you... you give them a coffin, the want the whole graveyard!!!


----------



## Bruce

Here you go @ragdollcatlady 
http://blog.frightprops.com/new-personalized-tombstone-props/


----------



## CntryBoy777

That's a bunch of work ya got done. The county landfill is only a mile and a half up the road here...I have loads to haul, but that ever elusive round "Tuit" just hasn't been found, but come this Fall there will be a concentrated effort in finding it...
The new pup is so Cute!!....and as babsbag said, I've never seen one that color before.


----------



## Bruce

We don't have county landfills anymore. There is but ONE landfill in the entire state.

BTW forgot to mention the nice old doors and doorknobs


----------



## ragdollcatlady

@Bruce, I love the old parts of my house! I grew up in a craftsman style house. When we were looking at buying this one, I walked in and she felt like home... despite white everywhere (they had painted over all the walls, everything, just white)red carpet in the master bedroom (now the blue room) orange shag carpet in the "dining room"... she was just home to me. When my dad came to see the place, he recognized the details that likely hit my heart, like the window and door frames that are the same as the house I grew up in.

But I love color. I did grow up with white walls and they make me nuts! If anyone saw the halloween party pics from a few years back that I posted on here, that is my front room, purple walls, trimmed in black. I am thinking of repainting that room.... but I still love the color. Might just do the same color but with less sheen and change the black trim to white.... but I dont know yet. I want to finish painting and working on a few other projects first.

As I do a little bit of damage or small repairs, I find bits of color everywhere under the white paint... I would probably have loved the colors that the previous owner had... the sea green in the kitchen is a color I want in the bathroom, the robins egg blue in the master closet would have been a fine choice for the blue room, the yellow in the front bedroom is one I want in the dining room...


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Oh yeah, except for the orangy terra cotta color in the pantry.. I like orange, had orange walls in the other house... but not that shade!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Lowes or Home Depot are pretty good at matching any color, just take some with you to the store for the match....ya can have some fresh paint and they make rollers and brushes to fit those boys' Hands.....that were sitting at the table....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I actually enjoy painting myself... just me, some music and my thoughts.

 And only one kid lives with me, but his college classes started already and he is slowly adjusting... My other boys are only ever in town for a quick day or 2, 3 if I am lucky. I don't get a lot of help with "extra" chores when they are here, but I enjoy the company and the help with the regular chores when they are. 

I did take one of the boys shirts to the store to match the exact shade of green I had wanted in our other house. Loved it for the 5 years we had it.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Wiley loves her puppy! 

They were both drinking water. Wiley paused and licked Doodles face. Doodles paused and licked Wileys face....  I could just barely make out the conversation....It sounded like this.. 'Gee this water is soooo yummy!!! Hey did you try this water? I really love it! Oh I love you too... Yeah yeah!! I agree this is the best water, like, ever! Hey I love you too! Yeah this water its the greatest , don't you think? Yep yep, the greatest, the best water ever! You are my bestest friend you know? Yeah, yeah, your mine too!!!!'

 I don't know...  I swear that is what I heard!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I am so sad!!! 

DS3 let me know that he found Crabby Abby dead this morning. I had noticed her being slightly less active lately, but she was old and she did still get around and into the garage where I had to shoo her out, so I didn't expect it. She was going to live forever. She wasn't really a pet, but I loved her.  She was our first and oldest goose. She came to us aged 13 and was now 23 years old. She was originally a 4-H project. She didn't care to be touched, but was never aggressive and she always stepped in to raise any little goslings that she could. Rest in peace old girl!


----------



## Hens and Roos

sorry to hear


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhhh... so sorry!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I didn't realize that geese lived that long....sorry to hear about her, but ya shared in close to half of her life. I know she enjoyed being a part of yours, too.....


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry for another loss...


----------



## OneFineAcre

Sorry about your goose
I had no idea they lived that long


----------



## babsbag

Wow, she was quite the old lady. I'm sorry she's gone, really hard when you get so used to them just being part of your life.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks everyone!

Geese can live up to around 30 I believe, so she made it pretty far. She had bumblefoot on one side, that would come back every year and one of her wings was slipped, so I had to trim it every so often. One of her last eggs weighed in at 16 oz! They were giant compared to everyone elses. I hope my little Elliot lives as long as Abby. Elliot is my little blue and white sebastopol goose that I hatched from eggs I bought online.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Man!!....a couple of those eggs would make a lot of egg salad....that's Huge........


----------



## Mike CHS

16 ounces?  How big are the babies when they hatch?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I never bred her. This last year I did think it might be worth it to have a goose or 2 with her longevity but I only breed sebastopols and they are a medium goose so they would have been mixed with smaller genes... I don't like geese enough to invest in an embden gander. One gander on the property is more than enough personality for me!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

CntryBoy777 said:


> Man!!....a couple of those eggs would make a lot of egg salad....that's Huge........



We had actually soft boiled the goose eggs for breakfast and even my DS3 couldn't finish that one!!! He has eaten as much as a grown man since he was 3 years old, but one Abby egg had him!


----------



## Bruce

Not surprising, I think a 1 pound egg would be more weight than a full breakfast of 2 eggs, bacon and toast!

What comes to mind is the dinosaur eggs on the Flintstones


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bruce said:


> What comes to mind is the dinosaur eggs on the Flintstones



That's eggzactly what they were!

Had a couple friends over last night for mimosas and wine, and home made scones. 

B brought her puppy (sister to our little one) so they ran and rambunctioused all over our feet for a few hours. 

My BFF came too and we just sat outside, drank and enjoyed the cooler dark, calm, quiet that country living offers. 

I "cleaned" the house the night before, by that I mean, ' just as clean as my house ever gets'. But my friends know and if they cared, they wouldn't come, so its all good. I got to show off the newly painted rooms. 

I am planning on joining some folks for a camping trip this weekend. I am bringing all the booze in the cupboard that I won't drink... spring cleaning at its finest! And that folks, is how to properly clean your house and earn brownie points at the same time!!!!


----------



## babsbag

I hope you going high high up into the mountains or some place with a nice cold river or lake as it is going to be one HOT weekend. 113° here.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Doodle Bah!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Don't ya wish ya just had a quarter of the energy that little firecracker has?....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Camping was fun!

There was a forest fire close enough that the first camp ground area was closed so we had to choose a different one, but the place we found was really nice. It was a super laid back weekend. Everyone was so easy going, lots of really good food, drinks, snacks, campfires, deflated air mattresses, camping coffee, lots of dogs (10)....

I took my camera and got alot of really good pics... My internet and computer are too slow or I would share more of them.

Here is a pic of our whole group... I'm the one in the middle with the Tweety visor, pink shirt, big boobs . 

 
This one is just the work crew.


----------



## babsbag

I'm glad you had a good time. It was so HOT here, you were lucky to be in the mountains.


----------



## Bruce

Anyone else notice that most of the guys skipped out on the work crew part??? What's up with that??

I was watching a video of an automatic cat box (*) yesterday, they had 2 ragdolls. I'm not familiar with them, pretty cats. They look like Persians that "forgot" to get their faces smashed in with a cast iron frying pan 

* Which WON'T be purchased, over $400!!!!!!


----------



## babsbag

Ragdoll and Snowshoe cats are among my favorite. 

If anyone wants a nice litter box system try out Breeze by Tidy cat. It uses a pad in the bottom and clay pellets for the litter. No litter dust, no cleaning nasty boxes outside, no dumping of used cat litter, no odor, no tracking cat litter on the floor, no throwing cat litter at of the box when digging.   I have 2 boxes for 4 inside cats and change the pads once a week and the pellets about every 2-3 months. Love this thing, wish I had known about them years ago.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bruce said:


> Anyone else notice that most of the guys skipped out on the work crew part??? What's up with that??



The work crew is just coworkers... the other guys were SOs and friends along for the fun.



Bruce said:


> They look like Persians that "forgot" to get their faces smashed in with a cast iron frying pan



Style wise, thats pretty close, but Rags are generally more laid back and are supposed to be much larger. 



babsbag said:


> If anyone wants a nice litter box system try out Breeze by Tidy cat. It uses a pad in the bottom and clay pellets for the litter. No litter dust, no cleaning nasty boxes outside, no dumping of used cat litter, no odor, no tracking cat litter on the floor, no throwing cat litter at of the box when digging. I have 2 boxes for 4 inside cats and change the pads once a week and the pellets about every 2-3 months. Love this thing, wish I had known about them years ago.



Glad to hear! I will definitely be trying this out... I wanted to, but I hesitate to try and change something that works.


----------



## babsbag

I didn't even do any transition stuff. I just did a swap and they all accepted the new box. I've tried every litter out there and IMO these are the best. Check Amazon for the best price and a starter kit.


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> The work crew is just coworkers... the other guys were SOs and friends along for the fun.


Well THAT takes all the fun out of ripping the Lazy A55 guys 

I checked out the Breeze, not going there. We have a 100% man made fragrance free house due to DD1's sensitivities.


----------



## babsbag

Bruce said:


> I checked out the Breeze, not going there. We have a 100% man made fragrance free house due to DD1's sensitivities.



What part is scented? If it is the pellets many people use the plastic ones for air rifles and then wash them and reuse. I don't smell anything in any of it but that doesn't mean it isn't there.


----------



## Bruce

It may be "unscented". Sadly most of the time means they use "masking" fragrances to make the "masked" fragrances "invisible" to the "smelling" parts of your nose. But they aren't invisible to the rest of it. Migraines are one result for sensitive people.


----------



## babsbag

Interesting.I sure don't smell a thing. You could buy a package of the pad and see if they bother her and then use plastic pellets. I really like this system...alot.


----------



## Bruce

I don't know about the plastic pellets. We had some from the vet when he wanted a urine sample from Samantha. She peed and pooped on the floor instead of in the box. I think she didn't like the pellets. I ended up using one of her insulin syringes to get pee off the tile floor.


----------



## Bruce

The reason I was looking at the overpriced automatic litter box was because my wife wanted to get a covered box. We have 3 boxes in the house for the 4 cats (*) all open top. I made a cardboard box surround with a "porch" for the one in the bathroom but (I think) both boys have been missing and hitting the cardboard or outside the plastic box. I know DD1's cat really doesn't like to stand in the box while using it, he'll have 3 feet on the edge which is why the desire for a covered box. I ordered an XL covered box from Petco, they were having an "up to 50% off" Labor Day sale so it was cheaper than Amazon. 

Got the box today. Well, the TOP of the box, there was no bottom included. I'm pretty sure that is NOT what they meant by "50% off". How hard it can be to put BOTH parts of an item in the giant cardboard box? Apparently too hard for someone! Called Petco. They were going to refund, I said I needed the box so they are sending another one. Too hard to just find the loose bottom I guess? And they apparently don't sell replacement bottoms? First experience with Petco wasn't real positive.

* 2 in the laundry room, 1 in the master bath plus 1 in the enclosed porch


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I will definitely try that system now that it comes with a personal recommendation.... I have a hard time trying new litter. Every time, I would end up back at the start for some reason. I loved the silica cat litter when I had 4 boxes, 3 clumping litter and one silica. They were just using the silica one for peeing and it works fantastic for that, plus it doesn't spread like the other litter ( I was using the larger chunks)... but then someone decided to poop in there and the honeymoon was over!!!  

I trimmed up the pomelo, the back of the guava bush and cleaned the dead rose off the fence. I feel really bad about losing the rose. She is one I saved from the dying plant rack 8 or 9 years ago, a shabby little powdery mildewed, scrap of a plant. Her sister is still hanging in there on the other corner of the fence. I had them both about 4 feet feet down each side of their respective corners and all the way to the top of the 5 foot chain link. 

I was about to reclean the carpets, but I took one look at the newest leaky puppy and realized that a nap was calling my name urgently right about then, so I did that instead.  Then I took an hour to read for fun. Haven't read a book in ages.

I fixed the fenceboards since the baby goats were following me out to the front yard. 

Cleaned up all the dog poop... I know I am unusual in that I clean dog poop from my country yard. I make the dogs poop in certain areas so I know where I have to be careful , I can't stand to step in it, and then I know also where to clean it up. The fact that I go out to feed in the dark might also influence my desire to know where all the landmines live. I don't have lights but I can feed and fill waters in the dark just fine when it is cooler outside. Can't see poop in the dark though... unless I find some food that will make it glow in the dark!!! There's an idea!

I think that about covers the excitement here. Fascinating I know!


----------



## babsbag

Glow in the dark poop would be awesome. Twice I have locked myself out of the house chasing a cat and the only way back in is to walk through the lawn to the front door that has a keypad lock. Of course it was night, I was barefoot, and I knew the lawn had some landmines. I made it unscathed but it was a frightful journey.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It all sounds like a *hit to me.....
Of course my Mom would pinch me if I said that....her term was "Cut my Foot". It may sound and feel menial, but it is still work that has to be done and it sure beats having to deal with sick animals and other emergencies at the home. It is Good to just have such "Exciting" things to do....sometimes....


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> I can't stand to step in it


Yep, that wouldn't be much fun. I don't clean up after my chickens but if I had a dog pooping I'd want it done like yours - in a defined area at least.


----------



## Mike CHS

Our dogs 'toilet' area is a high traffic area so we keep it picked up also.


----------



## babsbag

I keep it picked up on the lawn but not daily....I did it daily when I had children.  My LGDs go way out in the corner of the field...


----------



## Bruce

Good LGD's!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

LGD's poop?


----------



## Bruce




----------



## ragdollcatlady

I cant remember if I mentioned taking Sir Leaks a Lot to my daughter in So Cal, a few weeks ago. She was hoping I would bring him to her since she has her own apartment and it is just her and Chewy. We had a great visit, it is the first time I have driven down to see her since she flew off to college. Usually she comes home to visit. 

She says Leaky is so polite. He waits to be invited up onto the bed and will gently poke her face with his nose if she forgets. But if she still doesn't invite him up, he will go lay down in his crate. I do miss him, but she loves having him there. He is happy when she wakes up, happy when she comes into the room, happy when she gets back from school, happy all the time.   And apparently less trouble than her puppy, although he did get traumatized by someone trying to pet him just when he was about to poop and had accidents in the house for a few days after that... to be honest, I think I would be traumatized if someone tried to pet me while pooping too, soooo.... I mean, you can't really blame him right? 

And this last weekend I drove up to see family at a baby shower for my new, almost here, niece! yeah! We are getting a girl! Had a great visit with mom, my brothers, and DS2 while I was there. I did get lost going to pick up DS2 from work in the middle of the night, but since noone saw me it doesn't count.


----------



## Bruce

Where is DD going to school?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

San Diego State


----------



## CntryBoy777

That's a pretty long ride for a visit.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

About 5 hours each way. I stayed the weekend. But that is why I hadn't made the trip before. Long drive and there is never enough time when you are visiting family. DS3 babysat the farm and since I took the puppy, he didn't have to stay home all day, just morning and evening chores.


----------



## Bruce

My older step-sister and oldest niece went to SDS.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

It was my birthday this weekend! 

Dad came down and helped me fix 3 leaks in water lines, 2 to the house and one to the back. He cut up some of the wood out front and showed me how to safely use my chainsaw so I can do more. He also upgraded my cell phone for me. We had a little wine and cheese and visited for a few hours. 

We also babysat Siri, Doodles sister for one day. Doodles showed off her smarty pants by doing the food puzzle a bunch of times and poor Siri didn't figure out how to get the tops off at all. She just licked the tops til Doodles opened them for her. Doodles also learned how to get on the couch, to get into my purse for the shopping bags, and to steal my shoes (that were on the couch so she couldn't reach reach them in the first place). So clearly the only solution is to get rid of the couch. 

Other than that, it was a really good weekend.


----------



## goatgurl

glad you had a good weekend with your dad and happy belated birthday.  also glad you had a good visit with your daughter.  don't you just love puppies and all they get into.  hope all is well in your world.


----------



## Bruce

Happy Birthday! 

Um, that moves you into a new decade, no longer the same age as Jack Benny.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bruce said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> Um, that moves you into a new decade, no longer the same age as Jack Benny.



Well actually.... The way to calculate my age is to take 30 and just add another year of experience for every year after... so that brings us to 30 with 10 years of experience right? What can I say? I am fantastic with creative-alternative mathematical calculations. I can calculate goat math like nobodies business and my chicken math is pretty darn strong too. Calculating my own age I have down to a science, other peoples, not so much. 

Thanks @goatgurl and @Bruce for the birthday wishes!


----------



## Latestarter

Happy birthday youngun!   Wishing you many more to come


----------



## TAH

Happy birthday!


----------



## CntryBoy777

My oldest daughter just turn 40, so ya can just imagine where I'm standing.....as ya gain "Experience", you'll be a "Professional" before ya even know it....HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!...........


----------



## Bruce

Says "Dad"


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks everyone! 

It was a pretty quiet week but coworkers were getting on my nerves like somethin else! I couldn't wait for this weekend. 

The weather here is between 50s and 80s!!! sooo nice! It won't last though, never does so I am going to enjoy it while I can. 

I called to see about slaughter prices for the 2 boer kids. Looks like it is about $65 per head slaughter fee and a set $55 for custom cut and wrap. I will set up that appointment soon. Can't wait to try goat meat finally! 

On a sad note, I am offering some more goats for sale. Madeline my mini nubian, since I just didn't find a buck that I liked at a reasonable price for a project. $450 for a mini nubian buck is not reasonable, when he would only have one F1 mini nubian and one mini boer doe to breed, and I didn't like any of the bucks that were in the "project price" category. Also offering Rocky, my fullblood dappled boer buck. I really like him, he is easy to handle and very pretty, but 3 boer bucks is a alot of goat to handle. Beast and Andy like to live together in the off season, but Rocky does better by himself or with girls. And even though Andy is the one that is worth the least money/paper wise, being commercial and related to most of my girls, I would not enjoy my goat chores as much without him. And Spartagus is going back to his breeder, only because she wants him back, and I have 5 nigerian bucks for 8 does  .... not a logical ratio. (Not that 4 bucks for 8 does is reasonable either....)


----------



## CntryBoy777

Your decisions seem reasonable, but sure doean't make it any easier, I know....it is a shame we can't just continue to grow and keep them all, but then enjoyment becomes too much like work, so those tough decisions have to be made....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Update:

Rocky sold and left already.  The family drove 4 hours to come get him for their small family herd. I hope they like him, he is a sweet guy. The money made a huge difference so I am thankful for that, and I had Rocky in with 3 girls so we should have more kids from him this spring. 

The lady that was coming to look at Madeline had to cancel at the last minute as her dog died. She still wants to come see her though and mentioned that her grand daughters middle name is Madeline and she is excited about maybe getting a goat that is named after her.... I have a feeling she has a new home.

My crock pot blew up. Right in the middle of taquito making season. What a rip off!!! I like to use the crock pot to cook the duck longer after I take it off the bones. Since our birds are free range, the muscles/meat is firmer. The crockpot deals with that just fine. But alas, there was a bang and a pop and a spark, and then she died on the counter right before my eyes.  Ah well, she was an old one, 15 years I think so by todays standards, she lived a good life. Time to get a new one. I did save the pot and lid though. I can use the pot in the oven I am sure, just not the plastic handle on the lid so foil can be a sub for that while cooking. 

This weekend is the Calico Art Festival at our local elementary school. They are a charter school and they are really a great school overall. This is their fundraiser. The different classrooms all put together baskets with donated items, usually with a theme, and those are auctioned off in a silent auction. There are vendors of homemade crafts and a sweet shop with donated goods. Our 4-H club runs a caramel apple booth and my friend and I always volunteer with our kids for the same shifts every year so I will be there later this morning. Before the festival actually opens, our club sells pastries, coffee and breakfast stuff to the vendors. This year I volunteered to bring 2 dozen pumpkin spice scones with cream cheese filling.  I was up and had them barely done and out the door, still hot, at 7 this morning. 

All week I have been working on tweaking the recipe, so I have been testing them out on my coworkers.  The reception was great, one said they tasted kind of biscuity... well yeah, they are a fancy biscuit, so that is a good thing!  

Another said I should add more sugar and frosting... so she wanted cupcakes. No.

After the 3rd batch, I decided I wanted a savory scone so I made pizza scones. I put pepperoni, sun dried tomatoes, feta and Parmesan in the dough with basil pesto on the side. I made those for DS3 and I, but decided to share some as one recipe makes 2 dozen and even making them up at only half a batch, that is alot of scones! So I took some to work to share for breakfast. M said that the first bite tasted like "heaven came down and kissed me on the mouth", K said that "if I wasn't married...." and A just said she wanted to be my "sancho".  After some arguing, apparently I now have 3 female sanchos!  Oh my goodness!!! Maybe I accidentally spilled a little love potion in the mix or something cause I really did hear one say and I am not making this up... "I love you" !!!! Made for a really fun morning! By the way... I think my scones are good... you should totally try them!


----------



## Mike CHS

Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## CntryBoy777

They sound kinda Dangerous to me....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

CntryBoy777 said:


> They sound kinda Dangerous to me....



Such is the life I live!!! 

Wanna bite?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Looks really Yummy!!....but is it Safe?....
It could be like the old song "Love Potion #9".


----------



## Bruce

Put those out in the right place and you might have your own "Bachelorette" thing going on


----------



## ragdollcatlady

LOL! I know right!


----------



## babsbag

Glad that Rocky got a good home, hope he serves them well. He was my first bottle baby.   I also have too many bucks...8. I have a polled mini Alpine buck from Hercules (FraGiLe) so do I want or need any more kids from him? Then am I staying with minis at all?    So I two Alpine bucks and Jumanji is servicing the ladies quite well but let's see if he settles any of them before getting tharid of my big boy. And I have two LM bucks since I kept the preemie that was born here this Spring and I have actually bred him to a few does. I also have two mini Alpine bucks, one that I don't need for sure...need to put him up for sale. But then if I keep any kids from this year's minis  then I will need a new mini buck for them. It sure gets complicated fast.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Rocky should be happy, he is going to a small herd of 3 boer does, so he will get to have all the fun. Hopefully all 3 girls I bred him to this year give us lots of options. I had admired Perfect Alibi for years before you offered me Rocky, so I am tickled that I get to have some of those genetics in Rockys girls. I have Ghost Ryder (she is huge, as big as her mom already) and Delilah and Auroarasaurus out of him. And whoever I get out of Strawberry Shortcake, Blueberry Melanie and Peach Bellini.

Gus went back to his breeder, she was over the moon to have him back.  She is planning on hosting an LA this year, so i may try and get in on that. 

So now I have 4 nigerian bucks, one nubian, and 2 boers. That seems reasonable. Mostly. 4 bucks for 8 girls is a little high..... but its better than it was. 

Yesterday I helped one of our poultry friends butcher a couple of his chickens that he has been needing to process. Had a really nice visit talking chickens for 4 hours. 

Picked up more duct tape so I can process more ducks. 

Got a list a mile long of chores to do.... better get to it!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I've not processed ducks yet, so I gotta ask, what do you use the duct tape for?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I wrap their wings close to the body. Most folks have a cone to restrain... I am all redneck. Love me some "duck tape"!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks!!...I use the plastic feed bags with a corner cut out, I don't have any cones either. I didn't know if it was pin feathers, like waxing or something. I use duct tape quite often....in fact, I use it to hang my mailbox on a Tpost....speaking of Redneck....


----------



## Bruce

You should use Gorilla tape for that @CntryBoy777, stronger and doesn't break down in the sun like duct tape does. 

Do you know that one thing duct tape is really not good for? Right, sealing ducts.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bruce said:


> Do you know that one thing duct tape is really not good for? Right, sealing ducts.



That's why you should us it on your ducks instead... it works great on those!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

New (blurry) pic of me, trying out this selfie thing.


----------



## Bruce

Gee you don't LOOK 40!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Well, thanks! So how old do I look?


----------



## babsbag

Now that is a loaded question...


----------



## CntryBoy777

As old as your tongue...and a little older than your teeth....
Really a very nice pic....ya are a very attractive young Lady.....


----------



## Bruce

babsbag said:


> Now that is a loaded question...


That's for sure! 
I'm a terrible judge of age, but honestly, I think I'd put you closer to 30 than 40.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Well that's just about spot on then, since I am 30 with 10 years of experience! 

And thanks for the compliments! 

I took this one and a couple more pics for someone who was a little bit interested and had asked for a more complete pic. Nothing inappropriate (I would not have complied anyway if that was the case)and he was nice about the request, but not being too sure of myself, and incompetent at taking pics, it wasn't easy. This online dating stuff is difficult to navigate. A couple of guys have asked for my number to text, but I am not willing to give my number out to everyone and when I ask to get to know them a little better through the website first, they stop responding. 

Last night a little after 10, Red Kid, the boer wether I can't stand and can't wait to eat, managed to get himself tangled up in some fencing pretty good. He got his neck and a front leg twisted up in some field fencing that was pulled partially off the old wooden fence. Had to cut him loose. Thankfully DS3 was home and was able to come hold a light for me. I probably could have done it in the dark, but I was getting tripped up by the fencing as the kid was struggling, and screaming like he always does. Usually he has no reason. Hasn't been fed yet (but still on time), scream, just been fed (like 10 seconds ago), scream, thinks a thought scream, doesn't think of anything, maybe I ought to scream ....... The boys are in an even smaller pen now, adjacent to some boer girls. I saw Blueberry Melanie reach through the fence and pull some fur pretty hard from one of the boys so they should probably stay away from her side.


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> A couple of guys have asked for my number to text, but I am not willing to give my number out to everyone and when I ask to get to know them a little better through the website first, they stop responding.


I'm thinking you don't want to continue with those types anyway! I don't know how I would deal with online dating. You might want to get a "throw away" phone for texting with people who aren't yet familiar enough to give out your real number but you think show promise. Though I think one problem with texting is that some people think you should respond to their texts within seconds of them being sent and think they are being blown off if that doesn't happen. Some things were easier when the only way to get ahold of someone was a landline home phone. 

Sorry about the PITA goat, seems like you need a headlamp in case you need to work alone at night.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I agree with the whole texting generalization thing. I try and be clear if I do give out my number, that I work and do farm chores without my phone. No phone is a match for goats and water buckets anyway. My phone does get internet now, but it is still my country internet. Super slow. I am not always available for immediate response though I know alot of people are glued to their phones 24/7 these days. 

This guy seemed pretty nice and complimented the pics. He did seem worried that he offended me with his comments....but I wasn't offended (they were funny and politely stating the obvious), I was just out feeding and hadn't responded right away. 

And yeah, the ones that refuse to keep communicating through the site aren't worth the worry if they don't like it. Have to be as cautious as I can. I am the only one looking out for me in this wide world. I understand that some might think I have something to hide, not wanting contact directly yet, but it isn't that. I want to be sure I feel safe and comfortable, and that I actually might want to be friends with someone first. I like the "conversation", text, email, whatever, to feel like it is flowing naturally for the most part. I don't even give my cell out to people I meet in person very often. And if I think there might not really be enough in common, it isn't worth it. 

One guy worked in sports, participated in sports and didn't appear to have anything about him that I might have something in common with (his pic wasn't exactly my thing either, but I was willing to see if we might have had more to talk about). So I let him know that I wasn't comfortable giving my number out yet (he asked almost immediately), but I would like to get to know him more through the site. I asked him a few questions to get started, but no response. Sometimes people that know me and love animals still have a hard time understanding my PASSION for my animals. True animal lovers have trouble sometimes. This particular guy hadn't mentioned animals or country life or what he might have liked about my profile, what he wanted, what he was like, and with the few thing I saw on his profile, I doubt there was a match anyways.


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> Have to be as cautious as I can. I am the only one looking out for me in this wide world.


Well, if we were closer, there are lots of us that would watch over our "ragdoll daughter" 

I don't know why someone who isn't interested in animals and country life would even bother to connect with someone that was all about animals. That would be like me choosing (or whatever you do on there) someone who is really into professional sports. I don't give a rat's @55 about professional sports, why would I want to spend time with someone that lives for every game and wants to talk about them when they aren't on? Do people just troll for a "pretty face" (either gender)?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bruce said:


> Well, if we were closer, there are lots of us that would watch over our "ragdoll daughter"



LOL! Thanks! Y'all are the kind of friends I need! And yeah, not sure why anyone so into a completely different kind of lifestyle would want to talk to me anyway. 

Here is what I posted about myself on my profile ..... so you can see that I definitely made sure animals and my family are a huge part of my life....

I am a country girl at heart, though I was born and raised in the 'big city'. I love living in my little old house, on my little patch of weeds, in my small town. 

In my profession, I work with animals all day, every day. I am a cat person, but I LOVE my goats too! Raising my goats is my passion. 

I love kids. I come from and always wanted a large family. I do have 4 of my own, young adults, just launching into the world. Family is extremely important to me. 

I might mention that I don't usually wear makeup, my socks don't match and my hair is usually trying to make it's own rules despite trying to tame it for work. I regularly end up with alfalfa leaves in my hair from picking up hay on my lunch break. I love a good pair of jeans but skirts are nice too. I am a bit girly and feminine but I get down and dirty when I gotta, I'm washable. I like pink, my truck is a little girly truck, and I can butcher my own ducks and chickens. 

PS.... I don't have a fancy cell phone and I use actual country internet, slow as molasses sometimes. I also use a computer for access. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Oh yeah... and if any of my friends on here know a really good honest guy who is lookin for his "Princess of the Goats" .... please send him my way!


----------



## Bruce

See, now that is a person I would think about contacting. Not just the "areas of interest" specifically but it seems an honest representation as opposed to what I suspect most people put out: "their Sunday best" that doesn't tell "who" they are, stuff they THINK someone would want them to say. If there is a guy on the site that wants a girl with alfalfa in her hair, he will spot you  Some of us prefer intelligent, capable and self reliant to "helpless". Of course there are people who want "helpless" because they want to serve a dominant/provider role.

You posted camping pictures in the past, might want to mention that in the profile too. And if a 'fancy' night out at the theatre (ie a play as opposed to the latest Pirates of the Caribbean movie) is occasionally desirable, that could be mentioned as well. "Mostly country but cleans up well for special outings" 



ragdollcatlady said:


> Oh yeah... and if any of my friends on here know a really good honest guy who is lookin for his "Princess of the Goats" .... please send him my way!


The problem there is we would have to know someone who lives near you and since none of us does live near you, that seems unlikely!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bruce said:


> The problem there is we would have to know someone who lives near you and since none of us does live near you, that seems unlikely!



 I love my old rickety house and really want to fix her up, but would absolutely consider relocating if the right person came along. Life is too short to not enjoy as much as I can and I prefer good company, so for the right company, I would consider alot......


----------



## Bruce

You might want to suggest what sort of climates you would be willing to relocate to  If you like that hot central valley climate, you might not want those of us living in the frigid north sending guys a'calling.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

If he is willing to venture out with me to take care of my goats in the midst of inclement weather and then wants to keep me warm himself once chores are done......


----------



## Bruce

Well that opens up pretty much the whole populated world! Where is the "farmer dating site"?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Already on it.....


----------



## Bruce

And no hits yet!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Well if McDreamy would just get with the program!!!! My daughter said he and I would make a cute couple....

And nothing more from the one that asked for more pics the other day. 

A couple of creepies that I blocked pretty quick and a couple non sparks...

I imagine there are a lot of pretty fish swimming in the same pond I am fishing in, probably much younger and cuter, with a lot less baggage than I have, though I am strong enough to carry my own.

Speaking of carrying my own baggage, guess what I just did???? ... I went out and faced a major fear of mine. I fired up the scary chain saw and cut up some of the pile of wood in the driveway. Still have a lot to go, and I still don't really know what I'm doing, (I reread the safety manual) but between the fear/adrenaline and whatever, from using the chainsaw for the first time, I gotta cool down for a minute.


----------



## Bruce

FIRST time? Yep that is a "I REALLY gotta be careful" thing! I know some that are comfortable with them aren't as cautious as I am. I hit the chain brake every time I end a cut if I have to move a piece of wood. I've yet to cut down a standing tree, I've just cut a few that were already down. 

I made a "stand" with 2x4s to get wood I'm cutting up off the ground (assuming it isn't too big and heavy to start with). Basically two Xs with pieces going between them to hold them apart. Better on the back and about the last thing you want to do with a chainsaw (other than hurting yourself!) is let it hit dirt. That will dull it in no time flat, and "no time" is about how long it takes the chain to go around a bunch of times.  

Do you have a sharpening file? Like knives, sharp is safe (and faster), dull is dangerous.



ragdollcatlady said:


> And nothing more from the one that asked for more pics the other day.


Probably figures you are too young and pretty to be interested in him  Has he said how old he is?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Yeah it was my first time using the chain saw. I have no idea how I would sharpen the chain???? I am aware that sharp knives are safer so it does seem to be reasonable that I want the chain to be sharp too. 



Bruce said:


> Probably figures you are too young and pretty to be interested in him  Has he said how old he is?



I believe "Mo Pics" guy has 35 listed on his profile, making me older than him.... He did send me a "hey" text this evening but didn't respond to my answer....???? I dunno!


----------



## Latestarter

ragdollcatlady said:


> I believe "Mo Pics" guy has 35 listed on his profile, making me older than him.... He did send me a "hey" text this evening but didn't respond to my answer....???? I dunno!



Move on Doll... nuthin' to see there... no sense wastin' your time on that one dear... Just move right along now.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I am taking a break from more chainsawing.... Man! My back muscles are being forced out of hibernation!!! Good workout I guess. Lord knows I need more of that!  I am cutting up small, tiny branches and a couple small 3-6 inch across logs. Nothing too fancy. For as long as it takes me, I feel like I should really have more to show for all the effort though.

So I was talked into bringing home a new member for the farm family.Who am I kidding? I take that back. She is never going outside. I actually brought home a new member of the "sit around and be prissy" club! I can't get you all a pic cause she is hiding under the shelf at the moment, but I can tell you what I know. She is a cat. There, that about covers it.  Ok, so she is an older, long haired, ragdoll type, I think she is a sealtorti bicolor, basically the colorpoint version of a calico. Blue eyes, and a real sweet girl. Someone dumped her in a box on the doorstep of the vets office where I happen to be employed. Despite it being my day off, everyone took one look at her and felt she absolutely belonged to me since several of my other feline friends are just like her. I got the pic and text yesterday. They found a spay scar and tested her for FELV and FIV, NEG/NEG so I said sure, no idea where I can put her, but why not??? I am not cuckoo for kitties or anything right!? I might be actually cuckoo, but who's counting? Not me and if I were you, I wouldn't trust me to count anyway!.... look at how I calculate my own age, or goat math!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Does she have Spots?....do ya see Spots?....did ya float away in the Bubbles?....and if ya are the "Decision Maker", then it doesn't matter how ya reach your decision....just celebrate that ya made one........it sure is a shame there isn't a pic to share tho.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Well..... she does have patches of color, so yes, I would say they count as bubbles!

On closer inspection, she is actually a blue torti mitted. She is very cute but currently rather sad about her new situation.


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> On closer inspection, she is actually a blue torti mitted. She is very cute but currently rather sad about her new situation.
> View attachment 39739


She won't be sad long she has a new home where, unlike the old one apparently, she will be treasured.



ragdollcatlady said:


> I have no idea how I would sharpen the chain????


You can learn how to do most anything on YouTube. The sharpening file with an angle gauge (30° is most common I think) costs all of about $10. But do check on the angle your saw needs, both angle and diameter of the file. Make and model should be all you need. If there is a dealer for that brand near you, I would talk to them. You can also take them to places that sell chainsaws to have the chain sharpened. IIRC they charged me $10, a new chain costs about $20. 


I'm too old to think a "Hey" text is actual communication.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oooo!!....she is really pretty....no wonder ya are smitten....
I'm sure she'll settle in and join the group.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bruce said:


> I'm too old to think a "Hey" text is actual communication.



In text culture... I'm just learning alot of this myself as I am really behind in the technology curve.... it is a casual greeting more like a "hi" or a check to see if you are 'online' or available for more conversation at the moment. It isn't quite the same kind of casual as a verbal "hey".


----------



## Bruce

So it is short for "Hey, got time to chat?" I guess.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Yeah, text culture is much less formal than spoken language or even email. With email, you can still be reasonably formal. Text is a type of shorthand language, generally with its own rules and meanings.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I have good news and bad news....

My pants are falling off. That's it. All my news. Good cause 25 of the 30 lbs I've lost has stayed off, and we won't talk about the other 5 (they are currently not allowed to speak as I am terribly mad at them!!!)  But it makes it very uncomfortable to do anything!. The capris I was wearing earlier kept slipping down while I was out and about socializing with Doodles, and my jeans kept slipping while I was out sorting wood from the giant pile for a few hours, like the whole time!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

They make belts or suspenders for that........or a New wardrobe.


----------



## Bruce

Or a nice piece of rope like Ellie Mae Clampett used, infinitely adjustable as you "downsize"


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I am too casual to use a belt.... gotta find it and put it on every time you get dressed.... I barely bother to put clothes on when absolutely required by societal standards. Seriously, I do not recommend peeping in my windows or over my fences, unprepared! LOL! Mostly just because wear "orphan outfits", abhorrently unmatched things like pink PJ pants with an orange Tshirt or something equally horrible that looks like a 3 year old dressed me, but you never know. (I also may have heard it said that I am allergic to clothes... .)


Ok, ready for another TMI story??? Of course you are, you are here already and this is the kind of stuff I share. So I started my day somewhere around 5:45. Totally normal. Had to use the loo. Sit down and relax, still half asleep, Doodles comes charging into the bathroom, full speed ahead, throwing open the door with some crazy puppy energy, just to say hi, cause everyone loves puppy play while they are "otherwise engaged" and still mostly asleep right? .... still kinda normal up to this point.... but instantaneously, a feline furball exploded like fireworks behind the toilet!!!  The toilet I was sitting on. Apparently the new, old cat was just chillin behind the toilet, minding her own business when Doodles scared the crap out of her, and she out of me!!! I grabbed Doodles by the scruff, scaring the crap out of her now, because I never handle her that roughly, literally throw her out the door, shut said door (but can not lock it cause I can't reach from my position on the throne) and try to placate a furry spitting firework that is still sputtering full of fire immediately behind me, while trying not to get caught up in the storm of claws! Talk about a crappy start to the day!  I had enough adrenaline to get through the rest of the week at this point, but nowhere near enough caffeine!!!!

And yet... this is still, just the way things are in my life! Everyday! What a wonderful life it is!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Just imagine that same exact situation....minus anything being in the room with ya....and since it is just Joyce and I the door doesn't get shut....and in a stooper state thinking about getting back to that wonderful pillow....when all of the sudden here comes Calli....our inside cat....wanting to show ya ber new Toy that she just caught and places it at your feet...and all of a sudden ya realize it ain't Dead yet.......needless to say, but that wonderful pillow would have to wait til that nite, cause there certainly is no Hope of getting back to sleep now....


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> Apparently the new, old cat was just chillin behind the toilet, minding her own business when Doodles scared the crap out of her, and she out of me!!! I grabbed Doodles by the scruff, scaring the crap out of her now, because I never handle her that roughly, literally throw her out the door, shut said door (but can not lock it cause I can't reach from my position on the throne)


Geez, given the earlier part of the sentence, seems like you were done with your business by the time you shut the door!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bruce said:


> Geez, given the earlier part of the sentence, seems like you were done with your business by the time you shut the door!



Well,yes... but a girls gotta compose herself after that much excitement!

I made it to visit my DS2 and see his plays.  And I just got word that he passed his driving test! 

When they heard my plans to see my kids plays, my mom told SIL that she should have her baby that weekend since I was coming to town... SIL said no, 2 more weeks. Baby came that night , I got the message shortly before I was getting ready to hit the road on my way up there. I told them that was my baby... of course she would come when I was going to be there!!! I mean come on!

So last weekend I got out the circular saw (which I am NOT afraid of) and went to town on all the smaller branches. I made a nice little pile of sticks on the porch. Might have to resort to the chain saw again tomorrow...

This week I have been trying out a sourdough recipe. I don't make it very sour so I could use it for garlic bombs, cherry rose rolls, and cinnamon rolls. The garlic bombs are just rolls with garlic and melty garlic/ cheese inside!!! Cherry rose rolls have canned pie cherries on them. I have been enjoying the fresh bread projects, though my 'diet' hasn't. I haven't gotten as many gold stars this week, but I am giving myself a bit of a pass since it has been a rough week.

And since my life isn't complete without something going wrong.... New adventure update.... My truck decided she hasn't had a date with the repair guys recently so she sliced open a tire on me last night while out running errands! Called a coworker and her other half to come help change the tire, thank goodness they were available (and now I know where and how to change it)! My spare was a full sized excellent condition tire so that is good, but I went down and replaced the broken one today in case I need another one tomorrow. With my luck, I just never know!!! Still cost $75 after a $40 partially warranted adjustment. How come she gets more dates than I do anyways???? And expensive ones at that!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I've had my own tire issues lately, so I feel ya....but mine was $600 not $75....but, I'd rather know that the problems should be at bay for a few thousand miles anyways....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Well, I had all 4 replaced, just last year for a lot more so I should a had a lot more wear before needing to replace one. That is why part of the replacement cost was covered under warrantee.


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> How come she gets more dates than I do anyways???? And expensive ones at that!


Because you are going to the wrong mechanic. Find a nice unattached one around your age  I think they frequently come with highly discounted, if not free, auto work


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bruce said:


> Because you are going to the wrong mechanic. Find a nice unattached one around your age  I think they frequently come with highly discounted, if not free, auto work


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Hope everyone had a great time this Thanksgiving!

DS2 drove down to have dinner with DS3 and I. We had good food and great company! DS2 practiced driving us around town with the warning that we would need to lurch backwards at every stop to compensate for the car lurching forward. He wasn't lying!  But we survived! DS2 also got pulled over for the first time. Apparently the tags were long expired. DS2 had figured that his dad took care of the paperwork when he picked up the car for him, since DS2 was not licensed to drive a year and a half ago when they got it. He has only had his license a couple weeks as of today. So Monday he will be taking care of that. 

I am frustrated at the chainsaw. I don't like her and she refused to stay running yesterday after an initial cutting session. I needed about another 30-40 minutes of cut time to finish all that I am comfortable doing on my own. 

I sold the last nigerian wether and nigerian/boer mixed doeling. I got pics the next day that they were already adjusting well along with word that the granddaughter spent hours with them and loves them already.

The butcher is scheduled to come out this friday for the 2 boer kids. Then I will just have all the permanent residents left. 

I am irritated with the hay situation. Last month I bought a couple bales from the local feed store. I always pay more for lower quality from them than from the place I usually get it from, so I was blown away by the incredible quality of those. I went back and bought half a load and then again for a whole load last week. Well apparently the were already out of the good stuff so I ended up paying a premium price $16.95 a bale for really light loose, all stems and almost no leaf, alfalfa.  If I ever bought this poor of quality form the other guys, it was in the 11 dollar range and came with the warning that it was lower quality. So unhappy!!! I had to go to my usual place for $15 bales that are far better quality, to feed at night and just use this terrible stuff for morning feeding until it's gone. I feel bad that TSC is taking so much business from this local guy, but then I have this experience! Also the other kinds of sacked  feed I used to get from him, the price changes on a whim, one day it would be $11, one day $13 now for the same feed, it is $16. I don't say much, but I am aware that you change the price every time I walk in. I might just be feeding goats.... but I am paying for what I want and if I can't get what I want from you I will spend my money where I can!


----------



## Bruce

Bummer on the hay. Can't get at least a partial refund on the lower quality stuff? And $16.95/bale 
The price I pay for layer feed and scratch changes but not always up. I think the mill must calculate the price based on what they have to pay for the ingredients. I've paid as low at $10.99/50# bag to $14.54 a couple of years ago. It has been $11.99 most of this year.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

OK so on the dating front we have .... a big fat nothing.

But get this... I had someone offer me a ticket to the UK to meet him! And all that after knowing a total of 3 things about him, good looking, nice smile, and that he lives in London!  To be fair he is REALLY good looking and his smile is really to die for... but I would prefer to feel like we are friends first. Especially since I don't travel well. If I go halfway across the world to meet you, I am looking at properties, goat travel requirements  and job opportunities while I am there, so I better be looking at something real!!!! Alas, I am still here...

Mechanical engineer I was really getting to be fond of, stopped messaging after I confessed that I am shy about speaking on the phone, but that I would like to talk to him and I don't travel well. Too bad, I really liked him. 

Someone from Alaska was inquiring... we talked (actual words over the phone) for a few hours tonight..... I would have to move there if things got serious.... I told him where to find this journal, but warned him that all my good stories are here so I won't have anything to share in person if he reads them all first....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Work has been off the hook busy lately. 

Our company christmas party was alot of fun, Indian food at a nice little restaurant. 

It has been freezing cold here literally, like in the 28-32s overnight. Chilly!!!

I had the butcher come out for Bobby Bobblehead and Red kid (2 boer wethers)... we should be eating  goat here as soon as they call me to pick them up! Yikes!... Kinda nervous.


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry your dating escapades/desires/attempts have not amounted to anything. Folks used to tell me to stop trying and it would happen when I wasn't looking. Well, I never started trying & stopped looking a long time ago and it hasn't happened yet. Probably for the best as I'm  not the easiest guy to live with I guess. Pretty set in my ways, beliefs, mannerisms, likes and dislikes... I've been told I snore too, which of course I swear is nonsense  (it's not... I snore bad!)  Anyway, I wish happiness for all in whatever manner y'all seek.


----------



## Bruce

I'd personally be a bit concerned about flying to London. You would be out of your element. If he was serious, he could fly to you


----------



## Bruce

Latestarter said:


> (it's not... I snore bad!)


You need that apnea oral device LS!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Or a c-pap or bi-pap...


----------



## Latestarter

Guess that's better than a double tap...


----------



## Bruce

Yeah, most likely. Though it would stop the snoring


----------



## Latestarter

Agreed that.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

And you would feel better


----------



## Bruce

Not with a double tap @frustratedearthmother, he wouldn't feel a thing!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Remind me not to snore around y'all!!! 

Hey guys... I have really sad news  Randall has a broken jaw.  I tried to take it easy on him, but he just gave out. Snapped and broke this morning . He was such a hard worker and now he is off duty till I get him some medical attention. In case you forgot, he is the claw style pooper scooper my kid named and gave googly eyes to. Those fell off a long time ago so he has been working blind since then, but still worked hard!..... sometimes he did more work than my actual children. Poor Randall!


----------



## Latestarter

Anything a little duct tape or baling wire could help?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh no... we will wait for news of his recovery!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Latestarter said:


> Anything a little duct tape or baling wire could help?


Nope, it's his springs. Snapped apart. Gotta get to the store to find him some new springs, and I'll see about replacing his eyes to so he can see what he is doing, I mean he deserves that much after all his hard work! 


frustratedearthmother said:


> Oh no... we will wait for news of his recovery!



Thanks guys! I knew I could count on your support!


----------



## Bruce

At least you can replace parts rather than having to euthanize him!

I fear I'll break the plastic scooper we have for the big covered box. It is the cats' favorite and one of them feels the need to dig to China in the left rear corner to pee. Then the pee isn't going into much litter and glues itself to the plastic tray.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I got a heavy duty metal scooper for the cat boxes. You can always get a new cat box and pretreat the bottom/corners with some nonstick spray then wipe out the excess before adding your litter... doesn't last forever but it helps for awhile.  I just respray every other time or so that I wash the boxes out, not perfect, but better.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

@Bruce .. I know! I was thinking the same thing... darn scoop was around $30 bucks, I wish they made a metal one. Buuuuttttt... It makes it easier and faster, and when it is easier, it isn't as difficult to get it done more often. It isn't exactly a fun job, but a little humor always helps!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

ragdollcatlady said:


> I mean he deserves that much after all his hard work!


He does!   And, maybe he can get a guest appearance on "Dirty Jobs" after he's all better!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

My trucks check engine light is on!!! ... Where is the "just lay down and die" emoji?!?!? UGHHH!!! I just want a nice quiet, calm life.... NO DRAMA!!! Did you hear that universe ??? I said NO DRAMA!  (Me stomping my foot right here!) Friends tried to get the codes to read, but she won't tell us anything so the next step is diagnostics from a shop. I am tired of always having things go wrong. 

So I talked to Alaska a couple more times. He is an IT guy, machines and computers etc.... ummmm I was super proud of myself for mobile ordering my starbucks coffee ALL BY MYSELF the other day!!!  He is tall and good looking , very busy, seems to be always on the go. I am much more laid back. He doesn't like cats, I have 11 that I love. Different taste in music. We both speak the same love language so some types of communication would be much easier just being wired the same way. I did get sad when he asked for more pics. Not just him in particular, but I get sad when anyone asks, I haven't sent him anymore yet, but the ones on my profile are all current. So far I think I like him .... but for him, I'm out of the running for a real relationship until everything over here is finalized, that's not unreasonable at all, it's just one more thing. And of course it would be conditional on my moving to alaska. But what about when I get homesick for my kids and my house, my friends and family???.... Having to move, find a place to live, get a new job, learn a completely different lifestyle (some details about living where it is frozen are just wow!... I mean I am a California baby through and through!) and then starting a new relationship, all just sounds really overwhelming right now anyways. Is there even a market for selling my goats there (obviously my goats are one of my non-negotiables)? Y'all are moving with me anywhere I go, even if it IS freezing.... so be ready! In case you were wondering! 

Did I mention I have termites? Well not "I"... I mean my house. Subterranean. $1200 to treat.

 BUT.... 2 of my boys are coming home to visit just after christmas!!! I will have all 3 here for just a little while.     I gotta learn to cook some goat between now and then.....  We have all been waiting years to try it . My rotten children would laugh at me and threaten to eat Andy just to be mean!!! But now we have 2 goats in the freezer to practice on. Who could even fathom eating Andy anyway??? I love that stinky face!


----------



## babsbag

I would not  move to Alaska for any amount of love, no guy is worth that.  And not liking cats is just weird, that would be a red flag right there. Cats are special and my soul mates. And it's cold up there, and dark...and then not dark. Nope, not going.


----------



## Latestarter

However things work out, I hope it's for the best. I'm not fond of cats at all. I wouldn't have any. That doesn't mean a significant other couldn't have a few... Just don't expect me to take care of them. @Alaskan has goats... in Alaska... Not sure how an "IT/computer" kinda job guy will do with a farm/homestead kinda gal...   Not sayin it won't work... just doing a little stereotyping... 

So sorry to hear about termites. The first house I bought was riddled with them. Glad you'll have all three boys home for a bit.


----------



## babsbag

Well @Latestarter I have a degree in Management of Information Systems and was a network engineer and IT manager prior to retirement so you never know what IT people might like. My son on the other hand (he has a degree in programming) is happy to leave the farm life to mom.


----------



## Bruce

I'm a retired software engineer. I like my chickens and alpacas better than I liked my job ... and I did it for 34 years. Of course I'm not making a living on my lazy butt chickens. I might feel differently if I actually had to live on what I could make working my ass off 18 hours a day 7 days a week as a real farmer.



ragdollcatlady said:


> He doesn't like cats, I have 11 that I love.


That could be a pretty big problem. @Latestarter said an SO could have a couple but he wouldn't take are of them. For some people, the presence of a single cat would be a big NO WAY!


----------



## babsbag

And many people that don't like cats have never owned them. That was my DH. And now we have 4, had 8 at one time, and he likes them almost as much as I do. He also enables my addiction.


----------



## Latestarter

Gosh folks... I said I was stereotyping...  I've worked around a lot of computer "geeks" and many would faint at the prospect of cleaning animal poop or walking through a farmyard and getting their shoes dirty. Discussing farm yard animals wouldn't have even been an option with them. Same time, there are medical doctors/professionals of all types who love their hobby farms. I mean this guy lives and works in Alaska... gotta have SOME outdoorsiness in him some place right?

I've been around cats... I'm just as indifferent and independent as they are If one is friendly, I'm friendly... If one is mean... well, you get the idea   Didn't say I "wouldn't" take care of them... just don't "expect" me to. Done a lot of things I didn't want to do over my short life span... Not going to readily sign on to cleaning litter boxes for example. I have issues with purely outside cats as they are born killers and feral cats are the #1 killer of wild critters (world wide) that otherwise would lead happy lives.


----------



## Southern by choice

My Dh was not a dog person... but dogs like him. When we met I had a kennel etc... ummm no dogs, no me. 
Happy to say we have 11 dogs, 1 cat, a bajillion goats, poultry.

My Dh says "Badger" 160 lb Pyr is his therapy dog... and Badge is that is "Daddy" in his eyes. DH loves the dogs, not so much the feed bill or vet bills but LOVES the dogs. Did I mention he is actually allergic to most all animals? 


So... um, no to Alaska.    You will be too isolated from everyone everywhere... that is sketchy IMO. Sorry, had to say it. 

Glad your boys are coming home!


----------



## babsbag

Let Alaska come to you.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Well then @Latestarter  , you and the Pirate Queen Captain Barbosa would probably end up in a biting match...  I love her but it is a very unhealthy and unbalanced relationship, (probably cause she only has 3 legs but is still faster than me). I love her, she hates me, I feed her, she hates me, I pay her vet bills, she hates me, I try and pet her, she kisses me with her teeth .... We just have one of THOSE kinds of relationships! 

And my outside cats still eat plenty of cat food, but they keep the mice, and lizards from invading my house and keep gopher numbers down. I wasn't aware they kept the lizards out of the house til Despereaux died and we were suddenly overwhelmed with lizards getting into the house !!! Turned Ladybug out (Michonne lends an occasional paw too, but only for an hour or 2), and now they aren't an issue as much. 

Re Alaska: I see some very compatible things and some stark differences too. Guess I will just have to see how/if things develop from here. But he wouldn't move, its Alaska or no. 

My cats have been with me for a long time (some for 16-17 years), joys, heartaches and everything in between, and they will still be there for many more. 

Tonight my kid and I put up the Christmas tree and we were talking. The subject started out with a neighbor that brought by some wood for me and saw I had a trailer full of hay right then. He offered to unload it for me. It was a very nice gesture, but I politely declined, pointing to my 'biceps'  and said that if I wanted to find myself a man, I needed to work these muscles out so I can show them off!!! We both had a good laugh over that one!  DS3 agreed that it would be great if I found someone that didn't mind unloading and stacking the hay even though I can totally do it myself ... but then he said "what if you find someone that ALREADY has hay!!??!!??" What?!?! There are people out there that already???... Well... I mean... that is a crazy thought right there! But oh the possibility was beautiful!


----------



## Latestarter

Gosh lady... I never realized you were into S&M.... (your Captain Barbosa). There are some cats I have seen crossing my property and I haven't felt the urge to shoot them (yet). I'm actually hoping that they'll kill some of the damned moles/voles that are tunneling my place to hell and back. Wow... if you find a guy that already has hay... Just can't imagine  It would be like owning a truck that isn't always emptying your bank account huh?   Have you tried the online match making place that's on the TV all the time? The one where you have to answer like 500 questions? I think it's free to start but then you need to pay to communicate with any matches. But they all the time offer "free weekends" where you can communicate for free. But then I guess you better drink a LOT of caffeinated stuff to stay awake and make the most of the free 72 hour period...

Anyway...I couldn't outrun a 3 legged cat either.  But I wouldn't be giving her any reason to bite me either... I won't do any of those things you do to bring it on.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Latestarter said:


> Anyway...I couldn't outrun a 3 legged cat either.  But I wouldn't be giving her any reason to bite me either... I won't do any of those things you do to bring it on.



Well, I love her, so I just keep doing them.... That is what mothers do you know! 

And yes, on the dating sites, I have given up on the farmer one cause there aren't really farmer types on there anyways, mostly hunters and armchair outdoorsman..... Not really what I am searching for... (except for McDreamy!!! I'd so drop everything if he got back to me, my brain still short circuits when I see his picture.... but I stopped holding my breath after like a minute and a half cause I was getting dizzy! LOL!) Oh well.

So I am on the next site and yeah it is a bit expensive. I don't know if I like it all that much better, but I guess I will see. Some of their questions were dumb or could have a different answer depending on the day, hour or who they were referring to. I mean , I want to be surrounded by MY people always... but I don't actually like OTHER people, you know strangers.... so I think some assessments about me might be off cause the answers were really only valid to the moment I took the test... (leave it to me to fail an open ended personality test! LOL!) From what I hear, there are actually a lot of sites out there.... but I am only looking for one man. Just one good one, that is all I want, then I can stop looking again. 

No progress on poor Randall yet... still in injury bay.

Poor little Dunky came up to me with frost on her ears and coat the other morning. My neighbor said it got down to 17 degrees out here that night. I believe him!

I cooked the second goat roast today. I used a 200 degree oven for 12 hours. Fell off the bone!  I read that I could try an even lower temp since I was planning on cooking it for so long, but maybe next time.

So I got the most inappropriate gift at the work White Elephant gift exchange.... a "Little Wizzer" liquor dispenser. Yep.... Sooooo gonna regift that one! I think my oldest son would think it is hilarious! I'll let you know, he is coming down later this week.

I hope everyone has a very Merry Christmas, that y'all get to spend time with your loved ones and that you don't get a "little wizzer".....


----------



## Mike CHS

There are sooooo many things to say that could be misinterpreted that I will just say Merry Christmas back to you and wish you the best in your search.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Alaska and I talked some more tonight. I am really liking him more and more.

To tell the truth, he was a little offended by the "can't trust a guy that doesn't like cats" kind of feeling on here... but at least we are honest... and besides, y'all are all I got looking out for me! I gotta take the concern where I can get it!  He said we could fence an area of his property for the goats and farm animals and maybe figure something out for the cats... but he doesn't want to smell cat boxes. Honestly, for many years, most people never knew we even had cats, let alone how many.... My 2 oldest don't have too much longer as we are on borrowed time already, have been for the last few years, but there will always be some cats in my life.  We are still quite a ways out even if I do decide to move that way so there is time to figure things out. He might actually get jealous of Skye, as he is quite the demanding type of cat-dog and requires alot of my attention....
I did mention to him that I think 6 more kids would be just right...  he suggested maybe 2...  It wasn't a "no or a none" so I think we are OK.... and I'll tell you a secret... I had one kid then twins, skipped right over 2 kids and went straight to 3 before, so maybe I'll just pull a nigerian doe trick and see what happens!!! 

So far he hasn't run for the hills after getting to know me better... I mean he already lives past the hills.... Not sure how much further he could run if he wanted to.....


----------



## Latestarter

You went from talking goats and livestock to talking kids and I must confess I wasn't in initially sure which breed you were talking about. Figured it out though


----------



## Bruce

Perhaps Mr. Alaska has gone to people's houses with cats where the people don't clean the litter boxes regularly. Some people wait until it is too full of stuff for the poor cat to be able to use it

OF COURSE it is   Some people keep them in the basement so they don't have to smell them. Of course they don't go down to clean them real often either because it is inconvenient. Made your own stinky bed there didn't you!

We scoop our 3 inside boxes AT LEAST twice a day. Yeah we have 4 cats now but we did the same when we had only one. At our last house one litter box was right next to the trash compactor. Went there several times a day and  "Hey, I'm here, might as well scoop". The big covered box we have now is right next to the toilet in the downstairs bathroom. Again, a place we JUST MIGHT happen to be in several times a day


----------



## Southern by choice

no scooping for me.
Mitty (our cat) goes to the door, meows, we let her out to do her business. 
Then she comes back and scratches and we let her in. Simple, no smell... great- like a dog.


----------



## babsbag

I swear by the Breeze litter system. No smell and no cat litter dust, that is the best part. I have two of them, I scoop once every other day and change the pad weekly. It is hard to impress me, but this system did.  The pellets are made from zeolite with a wax coating and they last for a long time. I tried washing them and using them over again but decided it wasn't work it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya didn't specifically ask me, but I'll add my 2¢ to the discussion. In any relationship there is compromise, but there are always somethings that aren't....especially as we age and mature. For an example....after I got divorced there wasn't anyway that I'd relocate any further north than Memphis, Tn....I would go east, south, or west but north was out of the question....Joyce is from Michigan, but I told her flat out and upfront and never made any bones about it....if it was a deal-breaker, then we best part ways and go no further with any developing relationship. She was looking to escape Michigan and so things continued and here we are today. I did everything I could to run her off the first 10mnths we spent in a truck driving all over the nation, we ended up getting married in Las Vegas on a run to Los Angeles. You have to make the compromises in your life, but in changing locales you will lose all that ya know.....depression runs rampid in the land where the sun doesn't shine and temps will drive ya crazy. Ya can't grow anything as far as food is concerned and toting water to animals is very tiresome after wks and mnths of it.....not to mention the long list of predators that have to be dealt with....comfortability in life is very important and imo not worth any possible relationship or dream that may or may not exist. Personally, I wouldn't live in California, but would surely consider it before ever even thinking about Alaska.....no matter how "Dreamy" another may sound on the phone.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I appreciate all the input and opinions, thanks for sharing them.

I do know that I would be out of my element, and having to really learn a whole new lifestyle. I was shocked when talking to my mom, who is terrified that I am even trying this online dating thing, when she said, 'well, you have always preferred dark and cold to the heat and I hear that surrounding yourself with bright colors and lights helps in Alaska... since you like colors you can use that to your advantage ....and besides, I think a change of scenery would be good for you'.... hmmmm trying to tell me something there, mom???? Of course my mother would tell me if she thought it would be wrong for me, that is her job and she knows me pretty well, soooo....

The more I talk to alaska, actual conversations, text, email, and now this video text app that I was super nervous trying out (but yeah I did it!, kind of like Skype, but not in real time), the more I like him. We have discussed some pretty solid topics and where our opinions vary, we aren't generally on totally opposite sides. I can respect someone and have different ideas, ideals, and opinions and it seems like he can too. When I mentioned an issue that is very serious to me, his response was to tell me how he could accommodate my needs. I offered to try anything he had in mind, like ice fishing or whatever, at least once before writing it off... and he suggested twice in case the first time isn't an ideal practice run... I can compromise like that.

Sorry McDreamy... You had your chance! I'm officially over you. 

McSteamy, snow + a smokin hot guy = McSteamy, is officially on my wish list!


----------



## Bruce

Yeah but is HE going to come down to YOU for the first face to face??
Does he have family up there? 

Sounds like Mom is trying to get rid of you


----------



## ragdollcatlady

A mom trying to get rid of one of her kids.... Never!!!  Besides I'm the only girl and an angel..... (blink.... blink.... blink)..... why could she possibly be trying to get rid of me????....

I rescued a kitten the other day and didn't bring it home!!! Yeah!!! One of my coworkers and I got a call about a kitten trapped in an engine a few parking lots over. The guy had tried to call animal control, but apparently due to budget cuts, they are closed for the rest of the year. We said we would try. He wasn't wedged anywhere but was too afraid to come out. It took about 20 minutes, but I finally managed to get a leash around him, pull him out quickly and scruff him. He was fine with just a few singed whiskers. Apparently the guy lives about half hour away and heard the crying on his way to work that morning. He was crying the whole time we were trying to get him out. The kitten belongs to a neighbor of his, so we loaned him one of my carriers and he just brought it by work with Starbucks cards for my coworker and I, to thank us for helping.


----------



## goatgurl

I hope you don't mind one more opinion.  if this mcsteamy is the one and he thinks you're the one too then have him come down and meet your family and critters before you ever think of going up there.  up in his part of the world you will be all alone, without back up or a safety net.  more than one woman has gone to meet someone only never to be seen or heard from again.  you have children and family to think of and if him making the trip first is a deal breaker then you don't need that deal.  please stay safe


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> A mom trying to get rid of one of her kids.... Never!!! Besides I'm the only girl and an angel..... (blink.... blink.... blink)..... why could she possibly be trying to get rid of me????....


I was kidding of course!!
Maybe she would like to vacation in Alaska and figures if you were there she could do it on the cheap.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

goatgurl said:


> I hope you don't mind one more opinion. if this mcsteamy is the one and he thinks you're the one too then have him come down and meet your family and critters before you ever think of going up there. up in his part of the world you will be all alone, without back up or a safety net. more than one woman has gone to meet someone only never to be seen or heard from again. you have children and family to think of and if him making the trip first is a deal breaker then you don't need that deal. please stay safe



Just the other day he actually mentioned looking at times to come down in february or march. 



Bruce said:


> Maybe she would like to vacation in Alaska



She liked the pics of the northern lights he sent me... 

Oh and he has family here in California.


----------



## babsbag

Why would he never leave Alaska?  My son went up there for a visit many years ago (can there be many years ago when you are only 33?) anyways...he wanted to live there until he visited. He said it was depressing, poverty everywhere. You had the rich and the very very poor, no in between. His talk of Alaska living ended with one trip.

Have you ever lived in the snow?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Some of the things he loves are the clean air, water, beauty, serenity. He enjoys the people in his small town area. His health has improved since he moved there. It's his peaceful place.

I haven't lived in snow, I also have never lived so far from my family.  We discussed some of those concerns, possible solutions, but some I may just have to learn or try, to see if I can or will do them. Of course I anticipate making a couple trips up there before commiting to forever, to see what the area is like, look for local jobs, resources for my animals...

One picture of his property.


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> One picture of his property.


In broad daylight!


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## ragdollcatlady

So I was messaging Alaska the other day and he mentioned that he was up to page 12 on my journal.... and he wanted to know who McSteamy was...? if maybe there was some competition....?

My answer was to inform him that McSteamy is NOT on page 12 and he must be cheating and skipping to the end. To which he answered that he might have accidentally hit the fast forward button...  and that I had not actually answered his question.....!


----------



## babsbag

oops.  So we have to be careful what we write on here. Double Oops.


----------



## goatgurl

or we have to learn how to spell in pig latin.  an-k uya auck-ta igpa atinla?  maybe we should make a nother plan, ya think?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

goatgurl said:


> or we have to learn how to spell in pig latin.  an-k uya auck-ta igpa atinla?  maybe we should make a nother plan, ya think?



He might figure that one out...

But I think he can handle anything y'all got. Friends looking out for me should be all good no matter what... Now if you end up not actually liking him.... then maybe resort to the pig latin. That will be our secret code, OK?


----------



## goatgurl




----------



## Mike CHS

ragdollcatlady said:


> My answer was to inform him that McSteamy is NOT on page 12 and he must be cheating and skipping to the end. To which he answered that he might have accidentally hit the fast forward button...  and that I had not actually answered his question.....!



I have to give him Bonus points for that one.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

This was a part of our conversation the other day...I think y'all will get a kick out of this one...

He was showing me the -12 temp reading on his dash

(Posted with his permission of course)


----------



## Southern by choice

As my children would say-         ewwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Latestarter

He must be pretty understanding/forgiving/open minded/easy going/however you care to look at it... to know that you're sharing conversations you have with him, with us. Sounds like an outstanding sorta guy to me.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Yeah, he is a pretty mellow guy and funny in his own right. 

But I really enjoy the funny we are together.


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> Yeah, he is a pretty mellow guy


We can call him Mel!  Oh wait, we might get him confused with @Latestarter's Mel(low).



ragdollcatlady said:


> To which he answered that he might have accidentally hit the fast forward button...


Soooo, now we know he is impatient and dishonest 



ragdollcatlady said:


> But I think he can handle anything y'all got. Friends looking out for me should be all good no matter what...


Good because I have a plan  @Alaskan picks up @TAH, they drive up/over/down to your Mr. Alaska's town and pump the locals for information and if all seems OK, they go check him out in person.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

OK, I'll tell him to ignore the 2 suspicious looking characters over there with the BYH sweatshirts, fake mustaches and binoculars!


----------



## Bruce

I don't think we have a picture of @Alaskan so no disguise needed there. @TAH did post one but Mr. Alaska would have to find her journal to see it. Not that I think he is incapable of ferreting that out. Guess she'll need the mustache. Maybe glasses and a fake nose as well.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Doodle Brat, (did I say that out loud????) I mean Doodle Baghhhhhhhh, has learned how to climb out of the dog run.  OK to be fair, it is only about 18 inches high, but even with her little T-rex legs, she manages. It is actually kind of funny, I mean she could be a real dachshund and dig out, but nooooo she has gotta be a cat instead and climb out!  And then she runs circles around me at top midget speed while I feed. 


One of my boys sent me a new "crack pot" since I blew up the other one, but apparently 3 months is enough time to forget how to use it.... Guess who forgot to plug it in????? LOL!!! What in the world am I going to do with myself?  At least the goat was frozen solid so it was just defrosting in the meantime. 

I am starting to feel the pain of losing my oldest ragdolls. I fell apart the other day for a few hours. Trying to come to terms with the knowledge that we are just about out of borrowed time. Bianca is my absolute favorite cat in the whole world and she is deteriorating faster. Tantara has been mine since the second she was born and even though she was the runt, she chose me, so she stayed. I always said that when Bianca finally goes, I am getting another one just like her..... but it looks like Alaska really doesn't like cats.  I really don't think I can ever live without at least one Ragdoll. For now I have Skye to help me through and he's young enough that I hopefully will have 14 more years with him alone.... but my cats take up the largest part of my heart. He proposed keeping the cats I have now, and once they are gone, just leaving it at that. For most things that would be absolutely fair. I don't know if I can do that with my cats though. No more rescues, bottle babies, no more Rags. I always thought that once these Rags were gone, I would try getting another one or 2 to show....  Without rags, who is going to soak up my tears??? Cat fur actually really sucks at that, just smears it around and adds fur to my face, but who's counting? The comfort they give when my heart is broken makes it all worth it.


----------



## Bruce

Perhaps Mr. Alaska will fall for the cats once he meets them. Or perhaps he will have to be a bit compromising on the number of cats (being > 0 but not many).



ragdollcatlady said:


> Guess who forgot to plug it in????? LOL!!! What in the world am I going to do with myself?


Tonight I AGAIN forgot to press the start button on the wall oven after selecting the "heat type" and temperature. SEEMS TO ME that once you have selected a "heat type" it should turn on. That same knob is turned to "off" (for the obvious reason) so why is turning it to anything OTHER than "off" not "on"??


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I got it!!!! He is an electronicy type of guy...He would have to love a cyborg DogCat right??? Skye is the best DogCat around, (he just messed up like 5 pictures in a row 'cause everytime I said, "say cheese" he would meow and run straight to me!!!! ) but look.....




 He has to let me have Ragdolls if they are half robot right?????


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Happy New Year! I wish a very wonderful, blessed year to all my friends! Thank you for being here for me!


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> He has to let me have Ragdolls if they are half robot right?????


RIGHT! 
Don't know what his "cat issue" is but as long as you feed them, brush them out and keep the litter boxes clean, where is the harm in a couple of beautiful cats? Cats, at least the 4 we have, spend something like 23 hours a day sleeping anyway  Maybe THAT is his issue, cats are kinda boring once they have gone past the "active child" age.

And to channel some of my most respected internet friends, I'll spit this right out, no sugar coating. 
You would be giving up cats, family, friends, job, climate to move to AK. What would Mr. Alaska be giving up for you? 
Just asking and you don't need to answer but if he's reading your journal, something for him to think about


----------



## Southern by choice

Well... here ya go.
Instead of all of us discussing what MR A should do or not do I think the bigger picture is being missed.
MrA may just have very healthy boundaries. Relationships starting out should never require anyone to give up anything- either party. Relationships are based on mutual interests, goals etc. 

I wrote this in hope of being able to bring some light to a situation, I also have attached a link that is actually for divorced men but is still applicable.

~Although I was not asked I am going to say it anyway. I know many want to but are hesitant to do so. This is a community of sorts, and we grow to care about one another. Because of that I feel compelled to speak up.
None of us know the reasons for your recent divorce, and we don't need to. Regardless of the reasons. regardless if it has been loveless, regardless if it has been abusive, regardless if it was amiable, the reality is divorce takes time to heal from.

Where there was neglect, infidelity, lack of love, attention etc there is a place of hurt. That hurt needs healing.
Where there was abuse be it physical or emotional there needs healing.
Divorce is often compared to a death, The emotional strain and upheaval in a person is only second to the loss of a loved one.

Often, recently divorced men and women will be flailing internally. Looking for that love or attention they did not receive, looking for that feeling that they ARE desirable, worthy, etc. Looking for validation.
When someone has been married a long time and suddenly divorced they find themselves alone. They have not been alone in a true sense. They may have been or felt alone in an emotional sense but there was that other person voicing their opinions, disapproval, approval, control or whatever.

One of the hardest things to do is be alone.
Learning to be alone is key to healing and becoming strong enough for a healthy relationship. The key word- healthy.
Without learning to be alone a person cannot find themselves, remember you have been entwined with another... the years together and the reason for the split wasn't something that happened overnight so healing from it doesn't either.

Jumping into a "rebound" relationship is dangerous. It is not good for either party involved. Often because no healing has taken place once the newness and "high" of the relationship wears off the person finds they have landed in the same situation but couldn't see it because on the surface it all seemed so different. Those rebounds fulfill an immediate need of some sort. The other party is not dealing with a whole and healed person, they are getting someone that is hurt, or fractured, needs healing and hasn't taken time to learn about themselves.

The other party may be a truly wonderful person yet they will be the one dealing with the aftermath and the damage done from a bad marriage. The hurting party can, not meaning to, end up really hurting the new person. Heartache for both parties follow. Usually based on underlying expectations that were not met in the marriage and are now being brought into a new relationship.

The other side is who is the new person? Are you walking into something that is equally unhealthy, abusive, one who can spot someone who is vulnerable?
Are you willing to give up your passion, hobby, love for another person?

Boundaries are very important. Looking from the outside, and as the comments are presented, Mr A. could appear selfish because of the cat situation, or never leaving Alaska etc.* BUT* maybe Mr A just has good boundaries. Mr A may know himself well enough and have good enough boundaries to truly know what he is willing to do or not do. He sounds as though he is stating those things so as to not give a false impression. Not everyone can understand when someone is being direct. Boundaries are something that seems almost lost in our culture today. Moving boundaries to appease someone else in the long run will not be healthy for either party. Establishing boundaries up front is important.

Is the need to not be alone causing you to make decisions that you may regret down the road, such giving up the things that mean the most to you? What effect do you think that will have on you long term? What about the other party, once those things are realized and resentment of bitterness comes in? 

One of the most important things you can do for you and all future relationships is to learn to love yourself, learn to be alone, learn who you are again. Enjoy being you, being with you. Find your identity.

With your Mr A- take it slow, for the both of you.

I think this puts it very well...
https://mensdivorce.com/wary-rebound-relationships/


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Southern by choice said:


> One of the most important things you can do for you and all future relationships is to learn to love yourself, learn to be alone, learn who you are again. Enjoy being you, being with you. Find your identity.


Truer words were never spoken!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thank you for the advice, opinions, and the link. I did read it all. 

I have actually been alone for much longer than what I have posted here. The ex moved out to his own apartment around 2 years or so ago. But over the course of 22 years, he hasn't actually lived in the same household all the time, sometimes years away, sometimes months... it's a long complicated story. But I have had alot of time really and truly alone to grow and develop myself. The anniversary I wrote about where we went for drinks and had a great time, he had to get ahold of me to see if I was going to be around that weekend, if I worked or wanted to do something, etc. because he wasn't here. I knew that was probably the last time we would be celebrating anything and I'm glad I went. 

I did deal with a lot of the grief and sadness of losing the marriage I had hoped to have, many years ago. I was under no illusions of the state of the relationship the last 3-4 years. When I took my ring off, I was done. Biding time is different from holding on. And biding time is simply where I was for a while. Now it is down to the black and white... but that is Ok. I am in a healthy enough place that I am not afraid of holding my ground with the ex. He did try his usual shenanigans, but it is just time to be over and not be confused or controlled by him. 

I have had a few really distressing things going on this last year and made some solid decisions. Some I have shared, some not. But I am strong and resilient. Years of dealing with things, frequently alone, has developed some of my determination to just keep on keeping on. I can have a day where, for whatever reason, my ego takes a shot or my self esteem is lower than usual, and I still know my own worth. Usually, I am back to myself within a day. A little sadness or a short struggle for any reason doesn't reduce my value, it is just life and life happens. Alot sometimes. I am a complete human all by myself. I like to have company and share time and things, but I am not uncomfortable being alone.

I am having fun with the flirting, a little attention does make me feel great. But I am not looking for a bandaid for a broken heart. I am looking for a friend that is willing to try for a deeper more meaningful relationship, eventually, once our friendship gets onto solid ground. I am being completely honest with Alaska and asking for the same. I have done a few cursory searches to see if moving might be a viable option, because it wouldn't be fair to him, to maintain interest if I am not open to his reality. But I'm not packing or planning anything yet. We are still "interviewing" and getting to know each other. We have both confessed our non-negotiables and if we decide we like each other enough, we can decide how to proceed at that point. I can compromise on the number of cats, but may not be able to do with none. We aren't at that point in our discussions yet, though it has come up. Communication with him is easy. And I am counting on those that know me best, to advise me on if and when they think I might be moving in the wrong direction. My family and closest friends know intently my own reality, know where I am at in life. I have every intention of introducing Alaska to them if I decide to make any really big decisions. 

Thank you for caring enough to offer your advice, I am absolutely considering all of it.


----------



## Bruce

Honesty is good  And being honest with yourselves on what you can "do" and can't "do" is important. If you think "I can do ..." or "I can do without ..." but the little voice way in the back says "I don't THINK so!!", listen to it. Sometimes it is too easy to convince oneself that "it will be OK" when in reality, deep down you know it won't be. 

So yep, be friends, talk about future if it seems right, be honest always.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I have a new little friend.... He snores!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

My boys are all here!!! Finally getting their christmas scones and catching up! 

 I am soooo excited!!!

They got to try goat for the first time too.... verdict is that it is great, and not nearly as strong as we were expecting.


----------



## ragdollcatlady




----------



## Bruce

Your new little friend looks like he took quite a hit!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Yeah, he has quite a bit of healing to do. I can't give details, but he is doing very well after just a few days in our care. We, his vet and I, are trying a new/different type of repair and bandage cover over the biggest wounds.


----------



## Southern by choice

I am jumping for joy with you! I understand having your babies home! 

The pup is adorable! Hope he heals quickly. What is his name?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks! I LOVE having my kids home!!!

Pups name is Rico Stinko Suave. His personality is starting to show and he is soooo cute! He is starting to make little noises, mostly little grumbles. SO silly! I think my immunity to dogs is at an all time low right now .... gotta get on that $#!T before it gets out of control!!! 

Sad note... it was time to say goodbye to one of my old Rags, Tantara. She was 16, almost 17, so we had a nice long run. Still it hurts. I am grateful that I have a compassionate coworker group. Nearly everyone offered hugs and condolences.... of course I was totally falling apart for a minute... maybe 2. But I managed to pull myself together and get back to work pretty quick. I will probably really lose it when Bianca goes too... but for the minute I think I am OK.


----------



## Bruce




----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## Latestarter

Sorry you lost another close and dear friend. It never gets easier.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thank you.

The first night she was gone, I stayed up later, didn't want to go to sleep of course, because that is when I will miss her the most. I didn't sleep well, she normally slept on either my hip or shoulder and her presence was very much missed. But then, when my morning alarm went off and I hit the snooze, Bianca came over. She usually brushes my face with her whiskers, and meows REALLY loudly about a centimeter from my face, just to say "good morning, I missed you, waited all night for you to wake up, now pet me!!!" So she did that, but then after a quick pet, she settled on my shoulder in Tantaras spot until I actually got up. She has taken up the new spot every night. And SkyBorg has taken to head butting me and insisting on a bunch of snuggles at bedtime.... It feels great to be loved through the tough times.

Good News Flash!!!! Ghost Ryder had twin does tonight!!! .......and Alaska already named the heavily dappled one that I want to keep, Mocha!


----------



## ragdollcatlady




----------



## Southern by choice

I am so sorry you lost your longtime friend and companion.  I wish I had the words to express what is in my mind and heart... sometimes there just is no way to put it in words. 

Congratulations on your kids! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Southern by choice

oooooooooooooo we were posting at the same time!
Love that dark one!


----------



## babsbag

Baby goats are cute...almost as good as cats.   I am sorry about you losing Tantara, it is so hard to say goodbye to our old friends. My all time favorite cat in the entire world was a stray that I rescued...he looked like a Snowshoe. I have said goodbye to way too many animals but he had to be the hardest. I have a pastel portrait of him that my mom did and it is over my bed and for days I would cry whenever I saw the picture. He was my best friend and spent many a night as my soulmate.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I clocked in this year at 25 lbs lighter than last January. I am proud of myself for maintaining that despite the difficult times I had. Wanted to do better, but it is progress. As of right now, I am duking it out with that other 5 lbs that isn't allowed to talk to me (total would've been 30, but well, you know). Almost there, then i can start on my next goal.

I thought I would share my current method. I struggle with deprivation. I stress when I "can't have" the foods I like or want. No reason, as I could always have it tomorrow, but I just do. So rather than "do" a diet by the day, sometimes I can't even do a whole day,  I measure success by the meal. If I eat an appropriate meal, generally I can eat more since it is diet food, then I count that meal as a success. If I eat a real food, but eat a normal human portion, then I count that meal. I usually eat 2 meals a day, lunch and dinner but have lots of coffee with ton of goats milk for breakfast (I generally can't eat in the mornings or it won't stay down.) I try and do a short workout, just a little cause I won't even start if I don't feel up to finishing it. And if I feel the need to take any supplements I count those. I actually went out and bought gold stars.... the kind from when my kids were little and we had chore charts. Every meal counts as a star, every set of exercise counts as one, and regardless of which or how many, supplements count as one. Here is my progress so far.



I find that this way, I don't feel so bad if I mess up, it is only one meal. I never have the feeling that since I already messed up, I am done for the day, the next meal is another chance to make a better choice, and I can always earn a star by doing a short workout or at least taking some vitamins or healthy other stuff. Even when I don't see progress living this way, I don't lose as much progress if I mess up several days in a row, even if it is pretty bad. I usually just end up maintaining.


----------



## Bruce

Looks like things are going well! Plenty of days with lots of stars and at least 1 star per day. I think your attitude is a winner, nothing worse than "I gave in at breakfast, the whole day is shot so I might as well pig out on the snacks and try again tomorrow".


----------



## Southern by choice

I am glad you shared about the deprivation part. Psychologically, when our brains are connected with something strongly and we think deprivation it causes that trigger that can almost cause "panic". This I believe is why so many have a difficult time or fail at whatever they are trying to work on.
Sometimes it is really as simple as looking at that thing (I'll use a candy bar as an example) and saying, "hmm I could have this"... "nah, never mind... maybe later"
It gives the brain a break and causes the appropriate control. 
I forget what it is but certain chemicals are released with the "I can't have" and a whole different response with the "choosing".

Those stars release endorphins.  
Does the same for list makers. 
When I dealt with the OCD issue on a pretty bad scale.. I did lists, lights, lots of things that helped keep me in check.... check marks after completing a task is like your stars.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

We've been really busy....
Ghost Ryder kidded first, twin does
Rigatoni went next with buck and doe kids
Bellini had twin bucks
Strawberry Shortcake had buck and doe kids
And today Cherry had a single doe. Thankfully i made it home in time. She was having a hard time. The kid had one front leg back and was wedged hard. Her head was out, she was choking on goo and fluid and struggling to breathe. I was able to get her out and revive her, clear her airway and tie her off. She seemed to be hemorrhaging a little bit from her umbilical cord,  more bleeding than usual. So thankful for all of my blessings right now. Worried about Cherry, she hasn't passed her placenta yet. Hoping it is just due to the hard kidding. It's only been a couple hours, going to check on her again when I get back.
for lots of healthy kids!


----------



## babsbag

Do you still have Baily? I was thinking about her the other day and all the Boers I used to raise. I miss those spots. 

Congrats on the new kids.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I do... she is one of my very favorites. She and Blueberry Melanie are still due to kid, but I pen bred the boer goats and I think they took later.


----------



## Latestarter

So by my count that's 4 bucks and 5 does. Pretty even all around. Course I don't know if you wanted one over the other. I guess it's "easier" to sell bucks than the does... Of course that's dependent on colors, spots, attitude, time of day, weather, etc...   Grats on your kidding so far. Glad you got home in time for Cherry. Hope she's fine.


----------



## CntryBoy777

With the tough times ya have had it is nice to have fresh newborns to help ease the pain and give ya some Joy.........course ya know we are waiting on pics!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Yeah, I had trouble with my camera today.... not sure if it is the batteries (I really hope so!) or the camera... It is pretty old.... so I hope it hangs in for a few more years. I NEED it to keep taking great pics for me. My phone is no match for the camera. 

I am really relieved right now. Cherry did pass the placenta. Last year she had triplets, 2 kids at 11 lbs each that didnt make it and one 6 lb kid that did and I wasn't home when she delivered so no idea what happened there. That was hard on her so one kid is fine for this year, but this baby is a monster. I will try and get a weight later, mom and kid are resting right now. 

Strawberry seems a little confused about her little girl. I have placed her near mom a couple times today to nurse and after a difficult start, she seems to accept her. Not that she refuses, she just seems confused until she starts to nurse, then seems to settle down. She finally had a really full tummy tonight, but I did get out the bottles just in case. I just ran outside to check, heard a panicked mama goat..... Strawberry is hollering across the way to Cherries new kid and can't find her own. Hers tucked themselves into the house with all the other kids under the shelf.


----------



## babsbag

I saw a dog house the other day made from an IBC tote, they simply cut a hole in the side and filled it with some straw. I immediately thought about a house for baby goats. I want one, or more.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

In other news.... I had a surprise arrive at work for me the other day.... It caused quite a commotion in the front office




 

Flowers!!!! from Alaska of course!

Oh.... and he asked me out on an official date!


----------



## Latestarter




----------



## babsbag

WOW!!! I am impressed.


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> Flowers!!!! from Alaska of course!
> 
> Oh.... and he asked me out on an official date!



I must be clairvoyant or something. I was thinking earlier that we hadn't heard about Mr. Alaska lately and hoped we hadn't scared him off. He must figure you are pretty special with all these people worrying over your happiness 

Sooo, this date:
Skype?
Alaska?
California? 
Somewhere neutral in between?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

He is coming to California


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Bruce

Sounds like he has decided you are worth the effort


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Good for you 

Congratulations on all the (goat) kids!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks guys!!! I am super excited to meet him!!!  ... but that is still a few weeks out. We do have our travel plans sorted out and plans for our date in mind.

So, for those of you worrying about Randall, he survived the surgery just fine! Phew! Soooo relieved of course! He is back with slightly larger, hopefully stronger springs, to serve us for another ton or 2 of poop scooping duty! Oh, but the hardware store does not stock, googly eyes, so he is still serving blind.... I thought of getting him a seeing eyed pig or alpaca or something... but decided that another animal would just mean more work for poor old Randall (and me!) so that didn't pan out.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thursday, I had a pretty devastating day. Had to put Bianca down.  She was my oldest Ragdoll. My favorite cat in the whole world. Bianca was my rock. She was the one that has been there with me for half my life, every heartbreak, every broken promise.... she was there. Every hurt, every victory, every happy time, every regular day.... she was there. I started every day with kisses and snuggles and happy greetings from her and ended every night with her there with me too.  I haven't really fallen apart yet. It is so very quiet and empty without my old rags. Skyler has been stuck to me more than ever thankfully, I really need it right now. He is the last of my ragdolls, but he wasn't one of my originals. Hopefully I have 13 or 14 more years with him at the very least, but we will plan on 20 OK?

I also hurt my hip. The same one I broke a few years ago. I slipped out here in the mud, compliments of the rain. I caught myself so I didn't fall, but jarred my hip pretty bad.  I thought it would just work itself out over a few hours. Tried to take it a little easy, gentle stretching..... but I couldn't sleep for more than a couple hours at a time due to the pain.... Insanely painful for a few days, but it feels drastically better today.

So, I'm getting really excited to meet Alaska face to face. I'm not nervous, just excited. Oh and I used Skype for the first time tonight on a call with him. We already Marco Polo (thats a video chat, almost like text, type of communication)....I know, right!?!? Me and technology!!! Who would have figured?I think he's gonna regret teaching me all this communicating stuff.... You never know what I will figure out.... or how I can manage to mess things up  ... I am pretty talented in that arena. 

I am offering a few of my boer does for sale with their kids... unfortunately bills gotta get paid. I did sell 3 ducks that weren't actually for sale too.... so that is OK.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sorry to hear the continued bad news there for ya....I had 9yrs with my "Little Man" so I know the feeling, but ya did get a good number of years with them and tons of memories....ya will never forget them and it will be a bit before ya grow accustomed to a day without them there. I love your boers and if ya was closer and I lived in a better area for them, I'd sure be interested in them. Really hope things work out for ya in the relationship department too. I hope the hip gets better...I twisted my bad knee in the chicken yard the other night....slipping in some icy clay soil....when is your kidding season to start this year?......


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Oh and I forgot to tell you that Bailey had a giant buck kid on Friday. I was an hour late to work, but everything here went well. He has tons of different colored dapples too! Go Bailey!


----------



## babsbag

I am so sorry about your kitty. I hate saying goodbye, they always take a piece of my heart with them. 

Good girl Bailey. I don't know if I ever told you her history, well her mom's history actually. I wanted a spotted Boer or at least a doe that carried the spotted gene. I went to breeder's house with a friend to pick up a free goat that was to be butchered. It ended up being a doe that had been offered to her and when I saw the does mother I about died...she was spotted. So here was traditional colored Boer destined to be dinner and she carried the spotted gene. I was more than a little sad. 

Ends up that this "soon to be dinner" doe was to be butchered by some young men going on a camping trip; they were going to take the doe with them, do the deed, and eat her meat all week. Well the word got out to one of the boy's parents and an end was put to that plan. So now my friend had a goat she didn't want so under the pledge of strict silence the doe came to live with me. I named her Secret Spot. Her first freshening gave me Bailey and a solid red named Kahlua. I was beyond happy, the first spotted kid born on my farm.  I am glad that Bailey is living the good life.


----------



## Latestarter

So sorry you lost your oldest ragdoll RDCL...   Hope the hip heals back up so you can dance the night away when AL gets there .   the real life meeting goes as well as the Skype and all has gone. Yeah... you and technology... ummm   What a great story about Bailey Babs. You really lucked out there. And it seems Bailey has lucked out as well.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

@CntryBoy777 , Kidding season started about a week and a half ago for my boers, I just have one boer left to kid. we have 10 kids so far. 5 and 5 bucks and does. Dairy goats.... I will have to look at the calendar and get back to you....

I did tell Alaska when I first met him that I was technically challenged, I had barely managed to mobile order my first starbucks by myself at that point.... but apparently he didn't run fast enough cause I still caught him! ( Wanna know a secret??? I still cant answer my phone if I have an app open when it rings ... but that is a secret, just between us!!! Don't tell him that!!!)

@babsbag I love Bailey! She is one of my favorites. She has given me 5 girls to date and most are full of dapples. This is her only boy. He is going to be huge.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Pics....pics....pics....we need some Pics!!.....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I'll try and post pics later...internet is being goofy and my connections are slow.

I just killed 2 roosters and my vacuum. Not sad about any of those. Roosters will be for dinner... vacuum is just my arch nemesis... so actually very happy about that! I like what it does, but the pitch disturbs my psyche.

Trimmed a couple boer doe hooves, blisters on my hands already. Vaccinated a couple kids. Baileys  buck kid is 13 lbs. 

Be back later... I gotta do something for Alaska.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

PICS....

Rigs boy




Bellinis boys

 

Ghost Ryders girls

 

 
Baileys boy

 

Strawberry Shortcakes buck/doe kids

 

Rigs girl


 

 

Ryders girls again



No pics of Cherrys kid yet


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh my!!....they sure are precious!!.....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Update...sadly, I sold 3 of my favorite girls , 2 went with their kids. They are on their way home, a long 7 hour drive. At least it is to a good home. .... update, they made it safe and are already being snuggly for their new owner.

Wiley, tore a small hole in her side last night so she had surgery and sutures today. No idea how she did that as she was alone in the laundry room/dog yard when it happened.



Rico is healing well.... in only 5 weeks, he has gone from huge, gaping, rotting wounds to almost totally closed and well healed. 

WARNING!!!! the following pics are medically graphic, open wounds and healing wounds so they are thumbnails instead

https://www.backyardherds.com/attac...0/?temp_hash=32dadffac6b8d96ac7f9f5a668ba1914

https://www.backyardherds.com/attac...4/?temp_hash=32dadffac6b8d96ac7f9f5a668ba1914

https://www.backyardherds.com/attac...2/?temp_hash=32dadffac6b8d96ac7f9f5a668ba1914

https://www.backyardherds.com/attac...3/?temp_hash=32dadffac6b8d96ac7f9f5a668ba1914

One week until Alaska gets here!!!  I'm really excited about that! 

Beautiful flowers from the arrangement he sent me 3 weeks ago!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

OK, I have to share this pic, just because I think it is hilarious that Alaska really likes it... it is just a regular pic... I did put on a bit of war paint.... but it isn't that fancy.


----------



## Latestarter

Fancy isn't everything there girl. You are quite attractive in that pic. I can see why Alaska like it.


----------



## TAH

ragdollcatlady said:


> OK, I have to share this pic, just because I think it is hilarious that Alaska really likes it... it is just a regular pic... I did put on a bit of war paint.... but it isn't that fancy.View attachment 43577


Love your hair! And you are beautiful.


----------



## Bruce

I ASSUME you meant to sell your favorite girls??
Glad Rico is healing well, did you find anything that Wiley would have snagged on?? 
Do you have somewhat of an "entertainment" plan for when Mr. Alaska is visiting?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks! 

I did mean to sell my girls. I have attorney fees to cover. 

About Wiley, I have looked around, but unless she was doing some really crazy acrobatics (quite possible as she is crazy) she should not have caught on anything sharp enough to tear her skin like that. Some of the fencing for the dog yard is a little on the shady side, but she would likely have caught her legs/abdomen/chest if she was standing or jumping on it.... ????? and the laundry room has washer/dryer, table and 5 gallon buckets with food storage, some baskets and buckets waiting be sorted or dealt with, nothing really sharp though.

We do have plans for when Alaska is here. We are meeting with some family and he is taking me on our date. The plan is to go on the Winchester Mystery house tour. I worked there when I was 16 straight out of highschool. It will be fun to go back. I plan on taking him by by my grandmas old house, where I grew up, and if we have time, I would like to stroll down Lincoln Avenue, a short street that has a bunch of shops and little restaurants, also in my childhood neighborhood, since we will be in the area. And I need coffee.... there is a Starbucks right on that corner. I called mom and messaged all my brothers and my boys. They are all planning on making it to brunch at moms to meet him.

So last night I ended up crying for a bit. I think the grief of losing Bianca and Tantara finally caught up with me, on top of sadness at saying goodbye to my girls, stress over the attorney fees, my hip being painful, and the final straw was a stupid puppy peeing on the floor after I just took her out potty and she had half hour to go outside! I am tired, physically and emotionally. I do have an appointment on Tuesday for my hip, I broke it years ago and it doesnt usually bother me, but I slipped and jarred it a few weeks ago and the last few days the pain has been enough to distract me.

OK gotta go... chores are calling.


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> I worked there when I was 16 straight out of highschool.


Um, just which grades did you skip??
Hope there isn't anything serious with your hip. 

Brunch with the family at Mom's huh? I figured you were going to stage them around Starbucks so they could check him out without too much pressure  Nothing like meeting the family by immersion.  Sounds like what DW referred to as "the relative tour". That would be when we flew to the west coast before we got married and she got (had) to meet Dad and Stepmom in Oregon, Aunt in S.F., a bunch more relatives in So. Cal..


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I skipped 11th grade. I hated high school so I doubled down and took extra classes.

He is the one that wants me to meet his mom (i am nervous about that,  I had in-laws before and they didn't like me) and  he wanted to meet my family... not sure he realized that just parents, closest siblings and 3 of my kids meant quite so many people.... and we are skipping grandma's, step siblings and other extended family..... but i am excited to meet him, and introduce him to everyone. The distance thing makes slower intros much more difficult.


----------



## Bruce

Sure does!

Your old in-laws didn't deserve you  And you SURE didn't deserve them


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks!

So I sold or accepted deposits on most of the boers that I have offered. I still have a couple left, but that relieves some of the stress of the attorney fees. Andy decided to jump out of the pen 2 days in a row. no biggie, he is a lover and pretty easy, so I just put him back...but then he insisted on getting into the nigerian pen. The neighbors sheep is in heat and has been screaming at him, getting him riled up, so I think that was his motivation.... But Janie is in the back and I already did one C section to save her, cant do another, she is retired. So I threw Andy in Macs pen (a 6 foot tall dog run), pulled Mac out cause he is a nubian buck., no match for Andy (who was really riled up and pretty upset at me, so being really badly behaved by this point).... tied Mac to the outside of the juniors pen, moved Cherry and the juniors back in with the Mama boers and put Mac in that pen.... I have sores on my hand from all of that and I was frustrated enough to add Andy to my sales page....  but I love my baby buffalo and I will cry if he sells. 

I also offered up a pair of my lavender sebastopol geese, they are going home on thursday.

offered a few laying hens.... possible interest on them

I took apart the dinning room table that I hated from the start... boobs didnt fit comfortable enough to eat meals at it because the difference between the chair and tabletop.... anyways, it didnt sell and the ex didnt want to take it when he left so I disassembled it and put the top on the giant dog crate that Rico has been using. I want to add some fabric curtains to hide the rest of the crate and look nicer.... cant wait til its done! 

Only 3 and a half days till ALASKA gets here!!!I'm sooo excited!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Sooooo.....
Alaska showed up a day early and surprised me at work!   When he walked in, I was just coming around the corner from the office, I couldn't see him clearly but my coworkers all seemed to recognize him at the same moment that I realized who he was. I took the side door out to the lobby and walked straight into his arms. For me, time stood still....I felt like I was in a dream. Later, everyone confirmed that the lobby did in fact go silent, coworkers were distracted, they all know who he is and recognized him, and the customers all turned to watch since their service paused for a few minutes. I did hear one say they weren't sure what they were seeing... but then the Dr mentioned that this was a big moment for me ....

We did a quick tour of the hospital, intro to everyone there and then I clocked out and ran home to start my weekend with McSteamy! While I was driving out of the parking lot, one of the Sanchas ran out and stopped me to tell me that he is HOT!  Uhhh YEAH!!! I know!!!!   But it is nice that they agree with me! 

Since he showed up a day early, the house was messier than it should have been, I had plans to vacuum and clean the kitchen Friday morning, but he ended up sweeping and vacuuming for me. ( I hate the vacuum, so brownie points for that one. )

We met the inlaws and had our first real date. The Winchester Mystery house was a nice tour, and we did the extended tour that includes some rooms not on the original tour. He is a gentleman and treated me really well the whole weekend. I could totally get used to this!  We had dinner at an Irish pub in Santana Row. It was busy and reminded me of when I lived there. He has mesmerizing eyes that are mostly blue with a gold band around the iris. In pics they appear brown, but in person, they are mostly blue. SIGH!!! I could look at them all day long!....
At one point this weekend  I had a headache and was rubbing my head, only to burst a tiny bloodblister and have blood gushing all down my face.... pretty normal shenanigans around here, but they are representative of any normal day here in my everyday life.

We are very compatible and I think I may have found my one and only one!!!!


----------



## babsbag

So you are moving to Alaska, dang, it's cold up there. But at least you will have someone to keep you warm. It's great that you had a good weekend... vacuuming and sweeping, WOW !!! He's a keeper for sure. Now what?

Are you selling all your Boer's? I love that white kid, very sharp looking.


----------



## Latestarter

Really happy for the both of you! wow... Not much else to say, you pretty well covered it!


----------



## Bruce

Hmmm, sneaking up on you! Glad that went OK and the boss(es) was (were) OK with the interruption and quick exit from work. When you go up to visit him you need to show up 2 days early and check out the house, see if he uses a vacuum there as well


----------



## TAH

ragdollcatlady said:


> Sooooo.....
> Alaska showed up a day early and surprised me at work!   When he walked in, I was just coming around the corner from the office, I couldn't see him clearly but my coworkers all seemed to recognize him at the same moment that I realized who he was. I took the side door out to the lobby and walked straight into his arms. For me, time stood still....I felt like I was in a dream. Later, everyone confirmed that the lobby did in fact go silent, coworkers were distracted, they all know who he is and recognized him, and the customers all turned to watch since their service paused for a few minutes. I did hear one say they weren't sure what they were seeing... but then the Dr mentioned that this was a big moment for me ....
> 
> We did a quick tour of the hospital, intro to everyone there and then I clocked out and ran home to start my weekend with McSteamy! While I was driving out of the parking lot, one of the Sanchas ran out and stopped me to tell me that he is HOT!  Uhhh YEAH!!! I know!!!!   But it is nice that they agree with me!
> 
> Since he showed up a day early, the house was messier than it should have been, I had plans to vacuum and clean the kitchen Friday morning, but he ended up sweeping and vacuuming for me. ( I hate the vacuum, so brownie points for that one. )
> 
> We met the inlaws and had our first real date. The Winchester Mystery house was a nice tour, and we did the extended tour that includes some rooms not on the original tour. He is a gentleman and treated me really well the whole weekend. I could totally get used to this!  We had dinner at an Irish pub in Santana Row. It was busy and reminded me of when I lived there. He has mesmerizing eyes that are mostly blue with a gold band around the iris. In pics they appear brown, but in person, they are mostly blue. SIGH!!! I could look at them all day long!....
> At one point this weekend  I had a headache and was rubbing my head, only to burst a tiny bloodblister and have blood gushing all down my face.... pretty normal shenanigans around here, but they are representative of any normal day here in my everyday life.
> 
> We are very compatible and I think I may have found my one and only one!!!!


So happy for you! And him! 

Did mr Alaskan steal my eyes?!?! My are the same other than I have a bit of green.


----------



## Mike CHS

I am really happy that everything went so smoothly.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Glad things are working out for ya and hope it continues to go well for ya.....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thank you everyone.... I was trying to add more, but the internet kept kicking me off! 

So, to continue back from the beginning.....

He brought me 3 roses, red, white and yellow. Love, purity and friendship/sincerity.   I added them to the carnations that were still looking nice from the flowers he sent me a month ago. 




 

He took me to dinner at a little mexican restaurant (basically a taco truck in a building) that I heard good things about, but hadn't tried yet. It was really good, a little spicy, but I like spice. 

I introduced him to my neighbors and my BFF and her husband.  My kid couldn't wait for us to pick him up, so he showed up at my BFFs to meet Alaska in person. This one likes him.

This first night, Wiley broke her E-collar, but her sutures looked great, so I though, well, we will see how she does. Not 2 hours later all but 1 stitch had been chewed out and the whole area was inflamed and swollen!!!! Duck tape and honey bandaged that and duct taped her E-collar back into useable shape. Asked a friend and coworker to come by while we were gone to check it out.


Doodles was pooping on the floor right in front of us, not even trying to be sly, and was startled so she ended up flinging poop that was hanging from her bum... all around the kitchen. 

Speaking of poop... someone apparently left a dried up old turd in the dog blankets that were on the floor. WTH!!!! seriously! Exactly the kind of impression we want to make on the new guy! OH COME ON!!!

He came out and helped water the goats..... 


OK.... I think that gets us to the end of the first day....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

@babsbag ... not selling all of them, though with Beast getting out the last 2 days, I would be tempted. I am just drastically downsizing, even some of my favs, need to get the attorney fees paid. No way around it. I am keeping Bailey and Rigatoni (she raises the BEST kids!) and a few others, but not all that I want to. The herd I started the year with is the one I wanted to keep. I will be trying to cut my nigi herd a little too, if I can, once kidding starts, but I am not fooling myself. I may not be able to cut much. I actually have a smallish herd. 

And Ryders white doe kid could have sold 5 times over. That is the one Alaska named Mocha. She is solid and is going to be a fantastic, sturdy and pretty doe for her new owners. Ryder and both doe kids will be going home in a couple months, they are sold already. I am keeping Rigatonis doe kid as a consolation though. 

@TAH ... His eyes are to die for! I wish mine were as pretty, you are very lucky to have eyes with so much color!


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> Exactly the kind of impression we want to make on the new guy! OH COME ON!!!


Ah, but they are giving you a chance to evaluate Mr. Alaska based on his reaction to their bad behavior 

You know what they say. No pictures? It didn't happen. Far as we know you made this guy up.


----------



## babsbag

It's good that he gets to see your real life...no sugar coating.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

babsbag said:


> It's good that he gets to see your real life...no sugar coating.



Well... thankfully that isn't regular everyday life... I would kill my dogs if it were.  I can't stand inappropriate elimination.... puppies get a few months pass, rickety old companions get a little longer pass.... but everyone else needs to get and stay with the program or they are gone. 

I had a bad day today. Woke up with migraine type symptoms.... but took my hippie magic stuff and they went away.

Beautiful Beast has been out the last 2 days. No biggie, but he needs to be contained before he decides to go over the girls fence. My neighbor helped me move (Macs) pen that Andy has been in, put Andy in with Mac and move Beast into Macs old pen... A little complicated..... welcome to my life. She was upset that Andy and Mac got into a pretty good tussle... but they are fine. Settled down after an hour or so. 

When he was here, McSteamy fixed my chainsaw. I did get it started, but then the chain came off and I wasn't able to get it tightened. 

He tried to talk me through figuring out a plumbing issue on my house.... Didn't go quite as planned and I am tired and frustrated. I love my house, but she is my own little version of hell on earth... I generally leave as much alone as I can for exactly that reason.....

BUT.... he said I could share some pics.... so give me a few minutes.... I'll tell you more about our date!


----------



## Bruce




----------



## ragdollcatlady

So first thing in the morning, I went out to feed and someone came out barefooted, carrying the Doodle Brat, to come find me. Missed me and wanted to know where I was and if he could help. Then he helped me bake 2 batches of scones, packed up his truck, dropped my kid off at work and stopped to bring scones to the Sanchas and meet the one coworker that was most worried... and that hadn't been there when he arrived the day before. (She might still be a little skeptical, but since I came back OK, she may be warming up... maybe.)

We stopped by the cemetery so he could pay his respects to his dad and so I could meet him. I am honored that he trusted me enough to allow me to accompany him on such a personal visit.

Then we went to meet his mom. ... I was crazy worried about that. But she was really sweet and quite delightful. She is feisty and a little sassy, very nice and welcoming. Seeing the 2 of them interact was alot of fun. I was sad for the both of them when we left.... Moms and their babies... something I know all too well.... my heart hurt a little for both of them having to say goodbye, but it was nice that they had a chance to visit.

That was the morning I woke up with a headache and then the blooblister issue .... and we were looking at a 4 hour car ride to get to my family. That was also about the time I realized that I probably didnt have enough caffeine the day before, cause I was too excited and forgot to drink my usual amount, hence the headache.... so we stopped at starbucks for a good dose and when I went to get back in the truck.... this is what I found!!!



LOL! Apparently me and my crazy life weren't enough to scare him away!

I think he might just be able to handle this! If not... then too bad. All sales are final, no returns, no take backs and no tradesies!!!   (To tell the truth, he already had my heart, I was just waiting for him to catch up. I know we needed the face to face and I think it went ok despite everything!!! )

Soooo... here is us on our date at the Mystery House


----------



## ragdollcatlady

This was the "artwork" in the hotel room.... it was a very nice hotel... but I really question their decorators taste !!! take a look. 


Anyone else see what I saw??? Suggestive??? or is it just me?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

We got more coffee the next morning and on the way to moms for brunch, I took him on a short tour of my childhood neighborhoods... The restoration on the house that used to be my grandmas was beautiful.

Mom and Dad like him alot. 2 of my brothers have given positive reviews and DS1 says "it seems like he has a good soul". DS2 is much more reserved, but that is OK. I offered to answer any questions or put him in direct contact with Alaska if he wishes, but for now, he is just not sure. That is OK. I know where he is coming from and this is all pretty new to him.

She hasn't met him yet, but DD is excited for me and happy that he treats me so well.

By the way.... He already booked my flight to Alaska over Easter.    I was trying to figure out when I might be able to visit him, but he wanted me to come up during winter, not summer. Besides he has others coming up to see him during the summer. But he wouldn't give me an answer as to when winter might start this year.... so in exasperation, I asked if winter 2018 was cancelled in Alaska?!?! Apparently it was.  so I asked about Easter and apparently winter 2017 still had an opening for me.... honestly, later in the year might be too long for me to wait anyway... But still, he didn't have to cancel the whole winter!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

This is one of my favorites


----------



## babsbag

I hope they didn't pay much for that artwork.

He looks like a very normal and nice guy, not a chainsaw massacre type at all.   So is that like a promise ring, an engagement ring, or just a ring? Very pretty.  Can you take your goats to Alaska if you move? And what does he do for a living? What would you do for a job up there?


----------



## Latestarter

Very nice looking gentleman (I hope he's a gentleman ) Then again, maybe that's not what you're wanting... a bad boy perhaps? Either way, you make a very good looking couple! Thanks for sharing the story and pics. Babs already asked what kind of ring it was given as, so I'll just wait on the answer. Hope you have a great winter 2017 Easter trip!


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> That was also about the time I realized that I probably didnt have enough caffeine the day before, cause I was too excited and forgot to drink my usual amount, hence the headache


Oh, rebound headache! May be time to taper down on the caffeine a bit.



ragdollcatlady said:


> Anyone else see what I saw??? Suggestive??? or is it just me?


Um, I think it is just you. Maybe I need a hint??

I agree, he looks like a nice, normal guy. Now have the cops do a background check 
Did I miss the part where he has family in/near your city???? Guess I must have since I thought all the visits would be to YOUR relatives and only he would be in the hot seat.

@babsbag asked some good questions


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hmmmm....to me it looks like there are a couple of "swimmers" in that pic...


----------



## ragdollcatlady

The ring is a promise ring. We are officially off the market. Sorry everyone else! 



frustratedearthmother said:


> Hmmmm....to me it looks like there are a couple of "swimmers" in that pic...



That is what I saw.... sperm and eggs.... I would expect artwork like that in a fertility clinic, reproduction lab, Drs office, AI center.... but it doesn't seem even remotely subliminal in a hotel room....  I just laughed and took the pic. 

Here is Alaska in Alaska


 
And another pic of us at the house


----------



## ragdollcatlady

The goats will go with me. He has 5 acres and is willing to make room for them. He is willing to help with animal chores.... not sure how to handle that offer, but I am willing to get used to that.

Jobs.... I will most likely be out of my field. Just not alot of options there, but I am flexible. Any job that pays the bills will do.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

And his mom is in Bakersfield... I was in the hot seat first! 

We didn't visit with my family until Sunday.

And he is a computer guy.... He is smarter than all my smarty pants electronics.


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> We are officially off the market. Sorry everyone else!


Time to cancel that online dating site membership 



ragdollcatlady said:


> Here is Alaska in Alaska


Must be summer, only a 1/4" of snow.



ragdollcatlady said:


> And his mom is in Bakersfield... I was in the hot seat first!


But, as WE all would have told you would be the case, you came through just fine! Besides, he was in the hot seat first, most everyone in the front at work got to evaluate him before you even knew he was there. And then most everyone else you work with before you left. Seems like you alternated being in the seat.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

True! 

And the memberships were cancelled awhile ago....  One evening after we had said goodnight already, he messaged to tell me he was cancelling his membership, that he was done looking. Earlier the same day, someone had asked me about other prospects on the site besides him, and I had just shrugged my shoulders saying I didn't care, wasn't interested, and that I was just done looking... yep done looking. I liked this one.... so we were on the same page at the same time. The next day he had cancelled his.... but they wont let me cancel mine, I paid for the whole year and met him after just a couple weeks. They did let me set the account to  "not auto renew" so I let him know and went through the questions saying I found someone on their site, hoping they would suspend it. A few weeks later Alaska seemed to be a bit unsure, so I asked if he wanted me to erase what I could from the site, and he did. I couldn't erase all of it, but did erase all the subjects they allowed, took down the pics and I wrote that I found someone.... apparently they still were allowing my profile to be seen, as some had seen it just hours before that, I just wasn't getting notifications. 

The good thing about the dating site is that it lets you prescreen alot of pertinent info, if everyone is being open, honest and up front about stuff. We were both searching for the same thing and hit the questions and interview part of meeting pretty head on. And alot of things my coworkers specifically wouldn't like in their own relationships.... are things I understand and appreciate.... we are very compatible. I couldn't have found a better match.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

One more thing... he was concerned enough about my comfort while travelling, knowing that I get motion sick very easily and the flight to Alaska will be quite an "adventure" for me, he booked me first class. I could get used to someone taking care of me like that.

I wont be able to take ginger beer with me on the flight, though that did help alot this last weekend with all the hours in the truck. Ill take candied ginger with me and Ill be sure to get my normal dose of caffeine before leaving. I might try some patches too. I dislike drugs alot and dramamine does not work, but he wants me to try something called Bonine.... if anyone has better options than drugs, I would appreciate any input. He bought the sea bands for me so I already tried those again too. 

My usual MO for flying is to just curl up against the wall, try to keep to myself and try not to vomit on everyone around me.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

What an exciting adventure ya'll are embarking on!  Hope it works out for you both!


----------



## Latestarter

ragdollcatlady said:


> I couldn't erase all of it, but did erase all the subjects they allowed, took down the pics and I wrote that I found someone.... apparently they still were allowing my profile to be seen, as some had seen it just hours before that, I just wasn't getting notifications.



I may have a jaded viewpoint, but it seems to me there are many more men searching than women. They don't want to lose a pretty woman from the site (you) as the more they have "available" the more men will sign up (pay) for their service. Some sites are worse than others. Some use pictures from women that haven't been present for a LONG time...


----------



## Bruce

Bonine and dramamine are similar, just different drugs. You might try some for car travel before using it on the plane. Maybe it will work better for you.

Yep, no Reed's Ginger Beer on the plane, but they usually have plain ginger ale.



ragdollcatlady said:


> The good thing about the dating site is that it lets you prescreen alot of pertinent info, if everyone is being open, honest and up front about stuff.



Oh, I suppose SOME are open and honest up front. We know of at least 2  The standard generalization (of which I have no personal experience) is people are more likely to post things they THINK others want in a person than the reality of themselves. "Like long romantic walks on the beach (until we are together then it is Sunday Night football and Monday night football and ...)" Maybe that is just "urban legend". 

There is nothing like "in a relationship", "looking" or whatever they are called on Facebook (I gather, no experience here either)?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Well alot of guys likely passed by my profile since I did say on there that I sometimes smell like a goat (so romantic right??? )  and dont always make it to dinner cause I have to help deliver babies. My socks not matching and hair a mess likely ruled out a bunch more, if you want well groomed and put together... I am SOOO not the right person for you!.... and then my lack of ability/desire to travel both because of the farm and because of motion sickness surely ran off a bunch, it does seem they all want to travel, alot..... What I did see was alot of guys saying the same thing, all want to travel, go out, have a great time... noone wanting a nice relatively mellow life (I know!!! but i can want what I want, even if I can't have it!!!) with family and farm as the center of that life. A ton of people are looking for flings or temporary entertainment.... They were usually pretty easy to figure out after one or 2 conversations.... Posting or promising things someone wants but isn't going to get is just a silly waste of time. 

A couple nights ago, I had just sent Alaska a good night message and was heading to bed, when DS3 came out of his room wanting to talk. We had a really nice heart to heart. He said some really nice things about me, that he would describe me as happy, reliable, honest, nice, wholesome. He likes that I offer solutions and I'm willing to help if I can, that I really care about those in my life. He also said that I am genuine. I guess I must be doing something right if my young adult kid sees me like that! Our conversation covered some things he was concerned about (read 'his dad') and we also talked about Alaska, he really likes him, is glad he got to meet him and is very happy for me and says that I deserve to have someone that treats me well. We discussed the other boys opinions of the situation and just how DS3 is doing and feeling in general. He came home to me depressed after living with his dad, and is finally coming back out of his shell, getting back to being himself. I am happy that he is comfortable coming to me to talk when he wants to. And I am happier that he is finally happy again.


----------



## Bruce

awwwww


----------



## ragdollcatlady

We've got faster internet!!!  Alaska called our provider for me and asked whatever questions you ask when you know about these things.... they came out and switched out some equipment and for just a few dollars more a month I am getting much faster internet than before.  Less excuses to go to Starbucks........ Well, I can always use the excuse that I need to pick up my kid or meet a friend....

Wiley is in the doghouse. She picked a fight with Beaux and now the side of her face is swollen! That is what you get when you pick a fight with a bigger stronger dog! So she is is getting kenneled and separate yard time for now. I am really mad at her, the little jerk!

Marley, my canadian goose, almost flew away... A trio was flying overhead and she was calling to them, A young bird dropped out to come see her. He hung around with her for about 20 minutes, then they both took off, but she chickened out at the orchard. He circled back for her a few times. The neighbor called, concerned that they were in an unsafe yard (big shepherds that will eat them), but by the time I left for work, the youngster had taken off and she was back in one of our pens. I'm a little sad for her, I would love for her to be free. I know she shouldn't cause she is domesticated, but if she wants to , I would love her to be who she was born to be.

Looking forward to my trip to Alaska! Only 3 more weeks! Looking for ginger stuff to take with me for the flight....


----------



## promiseacres

Very exciting!   Glad your goose stayed.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Alaska sent me a few things.... Jeans in a smaller size... (they do fit, but very snug, so I am trying to be better at eating well and working out!), a new hose since the one I use to water all the farm animals is cracked in 5 places, maybe 10 years old and a real pain.... a repair kit for hoses, he sent me his camera so I can take pics of my animals I am trying to sell, since mine is on the fritz, and a headlamp for feeding in the dark.... 



 

My coworkers made me this....



They used her pawprints from the card they made for my kids when she passed. The purple is the same color as my front living room walls.Of course I cried when they gave it to me.

Yesterday, I tried to set up a creep feed area for baby boers. I turned one gate upside down. Hopefully they will learn to squeeze under it. for now, the gate is open so everyone can get used to the area. The biggest baby is soooo stunning!!! The first person to see him (at just about a week old) was smart enough to snatch him up. He is one of the youngest, but the biggest by far, long and wide!!!!


 

 
This child is  only 43 days old!!!! I am going to try and get a weight when the human kid gets home from work.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

More baby pics .... just for fun


----------



## Latestarter

Wow... he sent you pants a size smaller?  You sure the two of you aren't already married or something?  Glad you took it so kindly... Not quite the same as a bouquet of roses or box of chocolates (which would defeat the idea of the pants after all...). I guess it is nice that he's sending you gifts that you can use... I never would have considered sending any lady friend of mine a hose repair kit...  or a head lamp... sensible gifts after all considering... I must say, those are some serious fashion statements on your feet there!  Tell him next gift pack he needs to send some mukluks or alternatively some flip flops 

Good luck with the ongoing eating healthy. I keep trying...  Those are some really nice looking kids you've got there! So are you going to sell out or try to bring some up to the arctic with you when you go?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Really nice of your coworkers to think of ya and comfort ya in such a nice way. Glad things are going well for ya in the relationship department as well. You certainly make it very difficult to hold to not getting boers...I tell ya....those are some really nice kids and if ya were closer I don't think I could resist getting a few of them....I still swoon over the bunch from last year....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Lol! Those are DS3s big feet in the chewed up sandals. I asked him to put shoes on... apparently that's as close as we get around here.

And Alaska did send me some nice 4 inch high heeled dress up kind of boots and some other outfits  that I preapproved of... but that I can't share on here.... (nothing too racy but....)


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks for the compliments on the goats .... i think they are pretty good looking myself. This combo of Beautiful Beast and Bailey (and Rigatoni) is a really nice one. I  am thrilled at the size, confirmation and colors we are getting. I am downsizing alot, but goats are coming with me. I need goats milk for my coffee and goat meat now that I know how much I like it. You can take the princess of the goats out of California but I dare you to try and take her goats from her!!! Anyone wanna try it?


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> and a headlamp for feeding in the dark....


Not suggesting that you might run into a need to do outside chores when it is dark is he?



ragdollcatlady said:


>


POW entry!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Busy week... Brie had twins, buck and doe. She waited til I got home from work so I could be there. She had the buck and then seemed to be done. So I fed and did farm chores, water buckets, etc,... just sticking around to be sure. waiting for the placenta. A couple hours are almost up, I had already cleaned up and put towels away, moved the kid to the shelter as the rain started up, when she started pushing. I assumed it was the placenta until I saw feet!!! Silly girl! The buck is a very pretty black and tan with white, the doe is a black and lighter tan with moonspots.

The next day at lunchtime, Reese decided she needed help. She has for the last several kiddings so I was on watch. Turns out the crazy old lady had 4 in there!!! This is the doe that gave us 5 one year, so not too unexpected.The one is super tiny so she is being bottle fed. 3 does and one buck here. 

ANd then yesterday Fancy decided to give us twins too, buck and doe. She put tons of big beautiful spots on the buck of course!!! and then forgot to decorate the doe... And both she and my nubian buck have tons of spots between them. 

Thats 8 dairy kids in 4 days!!! Good job ladies!!!

2 weeks until I fly to Alaska!!! Getting nervous about the flight now...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Nice babies!   Your little quad is what I call a Thumbelina baby!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh...just take plenty of pics on your phone of those little Cuties and keep looking at them during the flight to keep your mind occupied and daydream about them....just keep scrolling thru them and ya will be there before ya know it....


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> Brie had twins, buck and doe. She waited til I got home from work so I could be there.


She forgot to read the "doe code" book? 

You'll be fine on the flight, look out the window at the scenery. What airline, Alaska maybe? My Dad flew them all the time between Portland Oregon and So. Cal.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bruce said:


> She forgot to read the "doe code" book?



She is just the best Nubian on the planet!!!  And one of the quietest too. She really only gets loud when she is missing a kid, like can't see or remember where she left the new ones , if they have gone to new homes... or if I'm late to milking by a lot.

Yes its Alaskan. I just get super car sick, always have... I am already feeling the stress physically, getting some anxiety signs, and I know its about the flight. I really dislike travel. I bought several ginger based items that I can take on the plane since I can't have the one thing that I know works (Reeds Ginger Beer). I have crystals to add to water, ginger pieces, ginger candies, ginger B6 and magnesium powder, patches for behind my ear, and the sea bands (those actually hurt after a little while)..... and looking out the window, typically makes it worse. I survived a flight to Virginia, 17 years ago, if not well, I made it in one piece... but I wasn't looking forward to ever flying that far again. If I drive, I generally can control the speed, etc and it isn't so bad, but I am pretty sure they won't let me fly the plane! (And that wouldn't really help much anyways... besides its not like I know how!!!)


----------



## Bruce

Too bad they don't sell Reed's on the other side of the security gates 

Bonine or Dramamine not an option for you? I've not used the wrist bands though I've heard they work pretty well for some people. DW's parents, one of her cousins and her cousin's husband went on a National Geographic Antarctic cruise last month (returned on the 9th). I guess the seas were running pretty well and cousin's DH is one that gets seasick but the bands worked for him. BTW, age range in the group of four was 73 to "will be 93 on the 25th". 

Good luck and don't stress away the days between now and your trip!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I’ve now read your whole journal and can’t wait to follow along. I’ve laughed and cried with you. I can’t imagine the issues with the first DH (insert whichever word for d instead of dear ) and actually wondered when you were going to announce you were separated before you actually did. I’m so glad that you’ve found someone that makes you happy. I hope that the DS that isn’t sure yet comes around and DD’s expectations are met when she meets him. Enjoy your trip to Alaska! I hope that it’s everything you’ve always wanted!!! 

I am in love with your Nigerians! I know color doesn’t milk but a chocolate goat would definitely be candy here! Of course, it would have to meet certain requirements but would be one of the best presents ever! 

I used to have Boers. No spots but yours make me wish that we did. I sold out when we switched to dairy. 

I don’t know that I’m brave enough to have geese. Still trying to talk my DH into ducks...maybe next year.

I don’t do housecats (though Oscar wanders in and out) but love several of my barn kitties. I could easily be the crazy dog lady, though my numbers are currently down to 4. Most are holding their breath waiting for me to change that! Lol


----------



## Bruce

DD1 wanted me to pick up "both kinds" of Dramamine today. Well the grocery store pharmacy had THREE kinds. The new (at least to me) one is ginger, no "drugs". Maybe that would work for you?? Can't hurt right? You could always dissolve it in a can of ginger ale and call it ginger beer.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Well, welcome @Wehner Homestead to my little corner of the interwebs....and welcome to everyone else, friend or otherwise, that might be following me along on my many misadventures called life. 

I actually have another one for y'all.

So I introduced Rico Stinko Suave a little while ago. We spent a couple months getting his damaged little body better from some really extensive wounds. Bandage changes every other day... or twice a day on bad days!! Read that as... days Doodle Box decided to take his bandages off cause she is a little turd nugget!!!! Anyhow, Doodles and Rico were put in the yard to go potty before I left for work on Saturday. Front yard since Doodles climbs out of the backyard fence. Well.... they decided to test the gate and I guess it wasn't actually latched so they took off. I couldn't find them so I went to work, woke up the kid and asked him to try and find them. Apparently Doodles had climbed back into the back yard with Wiley, the same yard I can't put her in because she gets out!!!But Rico was missing.  I asked all the neighbors and J, the neighbor across the way, spent hours helping me look, asking around to other houses when I was working etc.... I got a call from the neighbors that he was spotted in a field on Monday. I ran out there and searched, called, nothing. I drove around on all the access roads to the orchards for almost another hour before giving up and going back to work. I went back that night with Beaux, hoping maybe he would see or hear Rico when I couldn't. we walked and drove for over an hour, calling until my voice was sore. Nothing. Yesterday around 3:30, his former owners called to say that animal control had him, the microchip company had called the breeder, who called them etc...anyway, animal control had taken him to the other vet in town cause he was injured when someone that lived near the field had found him. My coworkers called that vet, animal control, etc,... until we were able to get him transferred to us (as the vet to treat him) and officially returned to me. We had to sedate him immediately and it turned out that he had dislocated his hip and had a new small wound over his newly healed scar on the other leg.  The Dr was able to get it back in, sutured his new hole and put a little stitch in his lip too. The suspicion is hit by car, but... he is not a real dog and he was outside in real weather, in real farm land, for several real days and nights. He hates rain, cold and all kinds of real weather, he prefers to be in Beaux or Wileys big dog beds piled in with all the rest of the crew... could have been anything, including the horse or goat in the one pasture near the field he was seen in.... Who knows?  But the field was near the freeway... I am counting my blessings as I type this. 

OK confession... I totally cried when I go the news that he was found. Another confession... I kissed his stupid face when I picked him up out of ACs truck when she brought him to us.  Another confession... when I saw him today and he started his stupid little gremlin noises once he saw me... I melted and let him kiss my face, stinky breath and all. I hate doggie kisses... but I was too relieved.  Everyone said that even though he was so out of it yesterday, he would wag his tail when I kissed him. I didn't see it, but I am glad. I took him a long time to come out of his shell and act like a normal dog around me, I am glad I get to be his person. We are back to cage time and limited movement, but he is home. Darn Gremlin!!! I love you Rico Stinko Suave!

Oh, and it is raining. I love rain! and now that I'm not as worried about Rico, I can enjoy it... until Spellbound kids...she is due any day now. She is one of my favorite nigerians. 

Oh, and the little itty bitty nigerian from the quads didn't make it. 

And I had to to put down my DS2s old show rabbit, Mocha. She was old, but still, it was sooo hard. She was a great little rabbit, so tolerant of the kids. She was a little fuzzy lop. She won a few awards for him as well as allowing him and other kids to use her for showmanship and learning how to show a rabbit for round robins. I haven't told him yet, he is going to be crushed. He will be here for a few days next week.  

I think that is about it... I have had quite a week. Im exhausted. 

Oh and I saw the ginger Dramamine pills. I think they are more expensive than just buying ginger capsules, but if all the rest of the stuff doesn't work, I might try that next time... I got a whole bag full of ginger based stuff plus the patches and the powders, including ginger crystals for a tea... crossing my fingers.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Rico Stinko is doing better. He had really bloody urine for several days. Today it looks less bloody.  He has been taking his pills OK, but his appetite has been limited so I finally caved and added duck broth to his food. 

Doodles has learned to hunt for eggs in the dog house!!! The dogs dont use it, it is a chicken shelter/nesting spot in the front yard. She was upset when I took the egg away from her today. I don't know if she will do it, but I like to teach the dogs to give me everything, even if it is really delicious... I will give them even better rewards... but she is pretty stubborn, so it might not work. I would love to have the dogs fetch me the eggs every morning if they aren't stealing and eating them. 

Spellbound had twin bucklings on one of our rainy days.

Yesterday we had a girls day adventure and we ended the night at the bar to celebrate one of my Sanchas birthdays. It was fun, but I was the first to head out around midnight. Had to drive home from a town over, so I only had one beer at the start of the night and then just hung out for the company. 

We also have to celebrate one of my friends passing her VTNE (national vet tech test) so I am making pizza bombs for her at her request. She was asking for garlic bombs at the same time someone else was asking for pizza scones and the combo sounds even better....

4 days until I fly to Alaska!!! 

K, I gotta go do stuff!!! See you later!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

It’ll be here before you know it!!!


----------



## Latestarter

Or, she'll be THERE before she knows it...   If you don't get a chance to stop in before you go, please relax  and have a safe and FUN trip!  You can provide us with a not so detailed report upon your return


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Hope your Alaska visit is going well! Thought of you today...can’t wait to hear about your adventure!


----------



## TAH

Well, I will say welcome to Alaska.... You came in perfect Alaskan spring time!

Also can't wait to see how it goes.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I made it!!!

The traveling went WAY better than I have ever traveled!  Instead of feeling the need to vomit violently the whole way... I was able to rest most of the time, read a little and I only had a few minor nauseous episodes (besides the last 45 minutes into Alaska). I used the patches behind my ear and I think that might have had a huge impact in the overall difference in the sensation. Normally, even on very short flights, I feel the VV feelings and this time it was more of just a "motion" feeling. Probably what normal people feel when flying. I also used enough ginger candy, pieces, and tea to cause a run on ginger in my town... but who is counting???? I did get a little car sick once I was in Alaska, but all in all, travel was good! And very comfy in first class. I was in the very front so I had more room. 

I was a little wobbly, that last 45 minutes on the flight took alot out of me, so I needed a few minutes to rebalance there in the airport... but it was fantastic seeing my handsome guy again!!!  We did head to his favorite mexican food place before the local hockey game. I am not too big on sports, but I can do hockey. It was fun, we had a good time, our team lost it all in the last couple minutes of the game!!! 




 

Apparently things between us got so hot, we actually set off the fire alarm in the hotel and everyone had to evacuate... Ok, Ok, Ok, it wasn't actually our fault,  but the alarms really went off and we headed out, only to find out that it was popcorn that caused the midnight evacuation party in the hallways.... the fire department did show up, but we were already back in bed so I can't tell you if they got to eat the popcorn or not.

Did I mention my life is always like this??? Just another day in paradise! or my life!!!   (McSteamy, that was your warning..... in case you weren't sure. )

The next day, we got haircuts, yep me too. Several inches off the bottom, just cause I had tons of split ends. I haven't trimmed my hair in maybe 5 years??? Someone likes bangs, so I now have those too.... buuuuutttt.... my hair is actually wavy, it is now twice as wild since it doesn't weigh so much anymore. And.... we went shopping!!!I hate shopping!But he was very patient and put up with repeat trips to the dressing rooms to try on jeans, lots of bras and camis. We actually found 4 bras that fit, 3 jeans and 3 camis. Since losing weight, my other jeans and bras didn't fit anymore, so he was nice enough to help outfit me with another set. I did wear the jeans he sent me too.... they fit now. 

We stopped by Santas place, but apparently he is on vacation while they remodel.


 



I got to go Ice Fishing!!! I haven't really been ACTUAL fishing before so even just catching fish was new for me.



 

 

 

 

I caught 2 feeesheeees!!! One was 15 1/2 inches long, one was 13 inches. And then McSteamy tried to drown me down the ice hole!!!  Nooooo..... I'm telling stories again... I slipped when helping shut down the pop up tent and almost drowned ... Ok, I didn't actually even get very wet... but I did slip. And there was a hole, and there was water and ice. And he was there, but nowhere near me... man!!! That story was way better the first time! All these little "tell the real story" modifications make it just boring!  LOL! It was really fun and exciting... and maybe he was just a little irritated at being skunked by an inexperienced girl!... It sure is a good thing my pretty face distracts him really easily...  He can't stay irritated at me too long.  He did teach me how to clean them and then he was sweet enough to cook the fish for me. 



 
This is me losing my license to walk in the snow. I have only really been TO California snow... You drive, trounce around in about 1 foot of cold hard stuff with clear sunny skies and then when you are cold, you go home. This snow was deep and soft and I fell down. More than once. 


 

It snowed on Easter. REAL snow, falling from the sky kind of snow!!!! I have only seen snow falling a couple times, but not REAL snow that falls from the sky and then stays on the ground!  I had alot of firsts on this trip. I drove in the snow, for like 10 seconds. I met just a couple of his friends, everyone was gone/busy for Easter... but I still think they are going to think Im just a figment of his imagination since I didnt meet very many people and now that I'm gone, how is he going to prove I was there? .... 

I did give him a print out of the pic he went a little silly over.... Cause I think that was so sweet...  and then once I was back home in california, he sent me a marco polo video using that picture, like a missing person plea to the public.... 'if you see this girl, please return her to me in Alaska'.... (That one almost made me cry!!!) 

Despite losing my license to walk in the snow... I think I could do it. I think I could live there. 

Thanks McSteamy for such a wonderful trip!  I'll be back.....


----------



## Mike CHS

Your trip sounds wonderful and I want to Thank You for giving me a big smile this morning!!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Ahhhh! So glad you had a great trip! Sounds like wonderful things to come!


----------



## Latestarter

What a wonderful story to read first thing in the morning!   So happy for the both of you. You look so "natural" together! From the little I saw while in Alaska, you look like a native   Love the trout pictures. Love fishing but much prefer to eat salt water fish over fresh water fish. You said he cooked them but never commented beyond that...   Glad the travel sickness issue wasn't as bad as you had feared. Welcome back "home" (for now, as I see that status changing). I'm sure with a little more practice, you'll pass your "walking in snow" license exam.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks everyone, it really was a wonderful trip. The fish was delicious, I LOVE fish!!! so I could really get used to that. I'm gonna eat fish tacos every week once I live there!!!!

I tried cooking while I was there... the Lasagne was OK, the first (sweet) sourdough came out fine, the next set needed longer to cook. I talked to my BFF about the cooking issues, she did say that  in really cold environments and different altitudes (think Germany), things (especially yeast breads) cook differently, so I've got some learning to do. 

Speaking of cooking, I made cinnamon rolls and 2 quiches yesterday. It was overcast and I LOVE cooking in that kind of weather, also love sitting on the porch watching the rain with big cup of coffee, beer or wine.... What can I say, I'm easy to please! Now if only there were thunder and lightening to go with the rain and shadiness....


----------



## Bruce

Did you wave in @TAH and @Alaskan's general directions as you passed by??

Sounds like a great vacation.

I bet McSteamy would buy you a pair of snowshoes if you move up there  You have to walk a bit wide, but don't sink nearly so deep. 

Sure glad the traveling was much better than you feared. You know you can't get back that year equivalent of your life you lost worrying


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I admit..... I did worry A LOT! But to be fair.... If y'all had ever suffered through sitting next to me  on a flight in the past, you might never have flown again. 

Yesterday Murgan had quads and today I personally delivered Pearls quads.... that makes 3 out of 5 Nigerians so far this year!!!I still have StinkerBelle, Calico Pony, and Clownie due...possibly Little Italy and Whoopsie too though im not positive on those last 2, they don't look like they took.

Pearls herd



And while I was waiting for Pearl..... Whoopsie was playing in the treefort


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Not sure if i mentioned that Tommie had twins on Easter. . While i was gone of course. My kid named them Easter Bonnie and Clyde!  He has fantastic naming skills don't you think??? I don't have good pics of them yet, but I'll share when I do. And Spellbound had twin bucks a few weeks ago.... 
Sorry , I can't remember who I shared  about and who I didnt..... been really busy!


----------



## babsbag

Somehow I missed seeing updates to your journal. Glad that you had a good time in Alaska. I still can't wrap my head around living where there is snow and having animals, you are certainly braver than I would ever be. Is he going to build you a barn? And yes to the snow shoes.  

And I have to ask, how did you get a Canada goose? 

And your boers are gorgeous. Makes me miss those spots.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Well i hope you like to look of my boers cause most of them were yours!

The canadians were a gift from a friend when they were juveniles. I have no idea where they came from originally, but they were tame. I do think they are some of the prettiest geese.

Tonight I can't stop crying. I sent Wiley to a new home. I know they will be good to her and I hope she thrills them with her silly little personality like she did me....but Im so sad that she had to go. She picked one too many fights with Beaux and I just cant cope with that kind of jerkiness right now. I actually like her better than him, but he has been my dog for many more years and she is the aggressor. She is good with humans, kids, chickens and ducks, cats, goats and all other dogs, she just wouldn't tolerate Beaux being near me, to the point I had to keep them apart all the time. Twice tonight I went to call her in with me as I was coming in from outside, only to be disappointed cause she isn't here. This is one of the many things Ive prayed about recently and I know without a doubt that someone was looking out for me with the obvious way this played out... but I am still sad, I still miss my dog.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

So sorry.


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry. Hope she does better with her new situation. You'll have a lot more changes coming that you'll need to adjust to.


----------



## promiseacres




----------



## babsbag

It's so hard to let them go, even when you know it is for the best and a good fit. I still remember a Dalmatian I had to let go when I was 18. They will always be a part of you.

I think it is your new buck that is giving you some good size. Pretty spots are nice, but ADG is the "meat" of the product. Nice goats.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

babsbag said:


> I think it is your new buck that is giving you some good size. Pretty spots are nice, but ADG is the "meat" of the product. Nice goats.





Sorry it has been a bit since I checked in... my laptop is down. Apparently she is on strike. 

Clownie had triplets. Delivered on her own, but the littlest one was chilled and almost still when I found them. She is up and good now. Not bad for a FF!

I am blown away at all the kids born this year. I usually get one set of quads (maybe)... and the worst part is that 2 of my biggest nigies are still due and ginormous at this point...  StinkerBelle gave us quads last year and Pony is a big FF. I always pray for healthy kids and just the right amount for our market when I am in the midst of breeding. I never want to be overwhelmed with kids I can't (but need) to sell and I would take less in numbers if health is better any day, just easier on my heart.... But apparently these are the blessings I am needing this year.... and I was worried about my girls being healthy enough as my finances have been much tighter, meaning less to splurge on feed for my goats, so we have been doing more of a basic diet, less grain, more hay. But delivering all these kids, healthy and everyone doing well, means all is good for now. I do "enjoy" fussing over my goats... I just want them to be healthy and in great condition all the time. 

Both my nubian doe kids sold already, to friends. The buck kid is only 6 weeks old, but huge and he is so beautiful, he actually shines in the sun! Hope he gets to go to a breeding home, it would be a shame if he didn't. For a dairy buck, he is really thick and masculine. 

Alaska is coming down to see me again! He has plans to help me fix some things around my house that really need to get done. I can't wait to see him again!  I might get to meet his son too, if he is able to make it.  He is around the same age as my kids. I'm gonna see if any of my boys are free to come down that weekend too.... I would love to have the house full for a few days. 

Been trying to catch up on a few threads... might take me awhile, between the computer not working and just being busy with animals and work... missing all my friends on here though!!!


----------



## Bruce

Hmmm, sounds like Mr. Alaska is trying to make it easy for you to move to Alaska.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So I sold Cherry today. She wasn't for sale, exactly,  but she was the only Boer not related to the big buck kid this gentleman bought from me a few weeks ago. Same family that took Blueberries pet quality twins and Wiley. You just don't turn down blessings  when  the they come knocking.  I did get an invite to come out and see the herd and Wiley. And they love them all, the kids are taming down for them and Wiley has them all charmed!  takes a little bit of the sting out of letting her go, but i still miss her though. 

So I was thinking that maybe Cherries doe kid could stay since she was leaving, but I got a request for more pics of her on my Facebook add a couple minutes after I agreed to sell her... I guess I'll just play this by ear. 

Gotta try and take some pics of dairy goat kids for sale adds..... I'll share if I get some good ones!


----------



## Bruce

Like you say, gotta take those opportunities when they come up, hard as it may be.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Just a quick update since I'm still on my phone.  Laptop is not back from the repair shop yet.

StinkerBelle had quads!!! I didnt get the last one out in time , every last one was backwards and delivered that way, despite my efforts to get them turned around. but she gave me moonspotted, blue eyed girls to make up for the quad boys last year!  




Someone sent me a beautiful flower arrangement wishing me a happy anniversary and happy mother's day! I think he really likes me!!!  And this feels incredible!  


 

Today I finished my butterflies, they were cheap finds from the thrift store and flea market.... And here they have a new coat of paint and a little bit of glitter ....


 

And I rounded up almost all the kids school pics for the frames .... makes me miss them even more.



 

Happy Mothers Day everyone!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So we had our final kids born this year... twins from Calico Pony!  buck and doe.... he of course has moonspots over maybe 85 percent of his body.... I can not keep him, cannot keep him, cannot keep him, cannot keep him.... is it working yet???? Cause I still want to keep him!!!! and she is brown and white like a cow!!!  I milked pony out, looks to have a little better udder than her mom, but just as easy to milk, and moderate sized nigi teats  so that is good. This is her FF.  She is really responsive to her kids too, so i like that, but the doe kid screams everytime i pick her up.... 

And one of the littlest bottle kids moved next door to be spoiled by my neighbor! 

After years of enjoying them vicariously over the fence, I had to let her have this little love bug. She does have 2 goats and 2 sheep over there so she will have company when she is big enough.


----------



## Bruce

Your doe is a calico pony? Now THAT is a genetic miracle!

I'm sure the buckling would like to live in Alaska.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Oh @Bruce !! Lol


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Hi Guys!!!!

Sorry its been so long. Just busy.

My Alaska came down again!!! He helped me fix one part of my bathtub drain. It turns out, the metal stopper inside the pipe got stuck and that is what been blocking the water from draining. He figured out that the riding lawn mower is missing a battery.... and that would explain why it wont start ... the gas lines on the weedeater were crumbling to bits, so that wont start. The regular lawn mower now works and he mowed the weeds out front for me.... but then his hidden lobster genes apparently started to show through!!! He got burned soooo bad!!! I am a desert cat so I eventually adjust to the heat... I am looking for a book or advice on how to "properly care for my new white boy".... if anyone has advice besides a hat, long sleeves and a gallon of sunscreen, send it my way! This is my first time owning one of these charming creatures and I am afraid I am already making mistakes!! Lesson number 1: He will burn to a crisp in a very short time, keep covered and limit time in desert sun! OK got it. 

We drove up to grandmas, and uncle Albert put him to work!!! My grandma is a rock farmer... she digs up the rocks elsewhere on her property and is making some beautiful gardens up near the house. She borders the flowerbeds and makes steps out of them. After she broke her hip, the Drs ordered her to stop moving the trees and digging out the rocks, so the family does the heavy lifting for her now and but she still arranges all the smaller ones and plays outside to her hearts content. Grandma loves him of course!

Here he is playing with her tractor


 



We also went to our local Thursday Night Market Place, the farmers market. We tried the "local famous" loaded baked potatoes and street corn, Pina Colada Pineapple slushie, and enjoyed the music and each others company of course! And we stopped in at the also "local famous" ice cream parlor and shared a really yummy chocolate shake. There are still a couple local things I want to introduce him too. I totally forgot about the flea market, it runs on Mondays so I never get to go and that is why I forgot about it. Oh well, maybe next time.

My ankle was bothering me from the previous week when I fixed the dog fence by myself, and he insisted we stop for an ace bandage. He then proceeded to wrap it for me.

He supervised me changing the oil in my truck, walked me through changing the air filter and helped me clean the buildup off the lights and windshield. We changed the wiper blades too. I am not about to do that on my own, unless he is supervising again, but it is good to know. I have come to the conclusion, that I like to play the "girl" card and stop at the shop to have the guys check my air pressure in the tires etc... I can do it myself, but .... if I don't have to Id rather not, besides after the couple grand I spent last year at the shop, they can check the air for me! I already have to do all the heavy lifting around here anyways, 1000 lbs of hay every 2 weeks and hundreds of lbs of grain.... I deserve a break sometimes 

And surprise, surprise!!!!.... I am going to visit Alaska in Alaska again at the end of July!  I am not really too worried about the flight yet, might get a little anxious, but it was Ok last time, so I am sure I'll be fine. And he booked me a longer layover in Seattle so I can visit with my DD!!! 

Aaaaannnnndddd ..... He invited me to spend the holidays (Christmas) in Texas with his family .... 

Farm notes:
Got a few updated pics of goats. I am offering my 2 adult nigi bucks and a handful of adult does. sigh. I am pretty unhappy about these decisions. I have been struggling with a few of these decisions and I might have been feeling a little bit depressed lately. Nothing serious of course, just really mourning the loss and feeling the deep sadness some of the changes I have going on in my life right now. The pics aren't great, I am also mourning the loss of my ancient digital camera, I was really spoiled with the clarity from her, and I hate the new pic editing program on this computer too!!!   way more difficult than it needs to be. But here are few pics for y'all

This is Dutch Nickle Ladies Man "Manny"  I used him pretty extensively this last breeding season, so he is the sire of most of this years kids. He is growing out very nicely




And this is my sweet boy Armani




and Backyard Swagger looking kinda hairy




and of course MartiniTiny!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I have no idea why it attached those pics of Clownie 

I went to the post to edit it, but it isn't even showing them on the post??

Aye technology!


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> We changed the wiper blades too. I am not about to do that on my own, unless he is supervising again, but it is good to know.


You need supervision to change the rubber in your wiper blades?? Comeon, I know you can do that!



ragdollcatlady said:


> and stop at the shop to have the guys check my air pressure in the tires etc...


OK but you do know that they should be checked cold, right? That means after about 3 hours since last driven on otherwise they will read high. They will be under what they should be if you set the pressure when they are hot.



ragdollcatlady said:


> And he booked me a longer layover in Seattle so I can visit with my DD!!!




And yeah, don't leave us hanging so long!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bruce said:


> OK but you do know that they should be checked cold, right? That means after about 3 hours since last driven on otherwise they will read high. They will be under what they should be if you set the pressure when they are hot.


 I don't think I was aware of that, but it wouldn't matter anyways. I would have to check them at the gas station and since I don't live there, I would be driving there. I could check them at home, but then again, I have no way to fill them here so I would be driving to the gas station to fill them and how do I know how much to fill once I'm there if it reads differently at that point?


----------



## Latestarter

Just as a point of discussion, I would HOPE that the folks at the tire shop would realize that the pressure would read high on a warm tire and take that into account and NOT let air out to cause under inflation while cool. Thanks for the update! Nice looking bucks. sorry you're having to let all those animals go, but you can always re-build after the move. Nice that your IT future significant other isn't afraid to get on a tractor! There's hope for him after all!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

From a cursory search of the area, it doesn't look like Alaska has any goats that I would be interested in. I am searching for transport options and prices now, but feel like i should hold on to as many of the quality animals I already have, since it does not appear that I will have easy access to this quality there. I would hate to let go of some of these animals, only to be unable to afford what i want later on. Not to mention that my heart is already invested in these babies. For now, MartiniTiny and Manny are staying, but since we were doing pics, I got them too. I really love Armanis style and temperament so if he doesnt sell, i wont be sad.
But yeah, having to cut into my main herd is really painful.
I think Alaska was having way too much fun on that tractor.... he made me get on it with him, Starbucks and all, almost spilled my coffee.... but I managed to hold on to him and my coffee.... then I got back to helping grandma dig out rocks. They are way more my speed!


----------



## CntryBoy777

There are 2 words for Alaska.....Aloe Vera....apply liberally and often....I don't have that problem....too much Native American blood, but have fair skinned daughters and grandkids. Sure glad things are going well for ya and I don't think I could part with those "Boys" either....they are beautiful and sure produce some really nice offspring.....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks @CntryBoy777 , he was asking for Aloe Vera, but I don't have any. 

 Happy Fathers Day!!! To all my guy friends out there, thanks for doing the dad thing for your own kids as well as all the rest of us! Sometimes we forget to thank you, but we need you and we do appreciate all the sacrifice and advice y'all give us.


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> I don't think I was aware of that, but it wouldn't matter anyways. I would have to check them at the gas station and since I don't live there, I would be driving there. I could check them at home, but then again, I have no way to fill them here so I would be driving to the gas station to fill them and how do I know how much to fill once I'm there if it reads differently at that point?


If you know what they are cold and you know what they should be and you know what they are at the station, you can do the simple math  If they are 5 PSI low when cold, add 5 PSI to the reading at the station. If one happens to notice they have a low tire while on the road, get to the air station, check the pressure in one that you think is good and set the low one to that. 

Can't hurt to have a small air compressor at home and a separate dial pressure gauge with release. Something like this: https://shop.advanceautoparts.com/p/victor-suv-and-rv-dial-tire-gauge-22-5-00874-8-tg/1920154-P
You can over fill a bit then release down to the desired PSI. You can use the compressor on vehicle and bicycle tires, tractor tires , the inflatable pool things (stop early and finish the old fashioned way), balls, etc. BTW, some people test their bike tires by pushing on them. No good, they can be 40 PSI low and feel "hard" to your finger.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks for the advice!

Now I need some really cold weather housing advice for my goats. It gets down to -50 to-70 where my Alaska lives. I need to know how to safely house my goats in that kind of weather. I don't know how to live in that kind of weather, so I have no idea how much room we will need inside a barn for my goats. He is trying to figure out a barn but I am struggling with trying to suggest even a simple plan. I am overwhelmed with not knowing how much spaced I need or the practicalities of particular layouts for freezing weather. I will start an actual thread for this, so if anyone has advice... PLEASE let me know all you can!!!

Thanks!


----------



## TAH

ragdollcatlady said:


> Thanks for the advice!
> 
> Now I need some really cold weather housing advice for my goats. It gets down to -50 to-70 where my Alaska lives. I need to know how to safely house my goats in that kind of weather. I don't know how to live in that kind of weather, so I have no idea how much room we will need inside a barn for my goats. He is trying to figure out a barn but I am struggling with trying to suggest even a simple plan. I am overwhelmed with not knowing how much spaced I need or the practicalities of particular layouts for freezing weather. I will start an actual thread for this, so if anyone has advice... PLEASE let me know all you can!!!
> 
> Thanks!


Where I live up here it rarely dipped down past 10degrees... But When you go to visit in july maybe visit a couple farms and see what they do???


----------



## Latestarter

@Alaskan might be able to provide some guidance. He complains regularly (except for one week in August) about how cold it is and how deep the snow (& ice) is... Oh, and about darkness... Come to think about it, Al does a LOT of complaining  Just kidding of course, but he has goats and lives in a colder part of Alaska.


----------



## Bruce

TAH said:


> Where I live up here it rarely dipped down past 10degrees... But When you go to visit in july maybe visit a couple farms and see what they do???


Good advice TAH!

I can't add any knowledge but would THINK that at those temps insulation is major important (but like with chicken coops so is winter ventilation), smaller is better so they don't waste any body heat heating the space and you might even need to have a heater of some sort in there. I can't imaging -50°F let alone -70°F. Maybe he would like to move a WEE bit south!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

My Alaska is trying to get ahold of someone that has goats there to ask, he is thinking insulation, above ground floor, not sure if a central sleeping shelf would be good too or if they should huddle together on the floor to sleep....

I did send @Alaskan another request for info.


----------



## Bruce

I would think a raised floor would let cold air blow under the shelter and make it colder. The ground only gets to frozen, doesn't get colder than that.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bruce said:


> I would think a raised floor would let cold air blow under the shelter and make it colder. The ground only gets to frozen, doesn't get colder than that



true... this why we are asking. I need all the feedback I can get!

and this is just me... missing him.


----------



## Bruce

You stole the poor man's boots!


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bruce said:


> You stole the poor man's boots!



I am just ensuring that he has a need to come back and visit me! besides... how far can you run without your boots? Us country kids might be used to running barefoot everywhere, but most other folks won't make it too far too fast, without their shoes.... just trying to give myself the advantage here! Lol! i mean, look at that handsome face.....can you blame me????

Oh and that reminds me... speaking of running barefoot... while he was here, I literally ran outside buck naked again!!!.... my favorite bottle baby goat got into the dog yard and Rico the pug, was chewing on her!  he didn't hurt her  just slobbered on her, thankfully... I mean he isn't a real dog anyways, but I wasn't about to let that $#!+ go down, with or without my clothes on. He brought my clothes out to me while i was checking and comforting her, and seemed mildly surprised that I ran out without them... guess he hasn't made it very far into my journal yet.  I mean, A farm girl has got to do what she has got to do! 

Mess with my kids and will drop everything (literally) to dish out a little karma on your @$$!!!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> Us country kids might be used to running barefoot everywhere, but most other folks won't make it too far too fast, without their shoes.... just trying to give myself the advantage here! Lol! i mean, look at that handsome face.....can you blame me????


Well it is true he is a good looking guy. BUT "Ms country kid", I'm betting against you running barefoot in Alaska at -50°F. You might even take 30 seconds to throw some clothes on to rescue a goat.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Yeah, I thought about that.... I cant even walk in the snow, so hopefully issues will be few and far between


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I am in love..... with boobies!!!  OK, let me specify...I am in love with Calico Pony's udder  This is the kind of udder I have been trying for in my Nigerians and I am just beside myself!!! She is a FF out of my favorite doe Spellbound. Spelly doesn't have the best udder but she has decent attachments, is a willing milker and I love her temperament and looks of course. She is a sturdier doe, a little less refined if you will. Pony was one of triplets and was mine from the second she was born. Of course Pony refused to be bred by my choice of bucks last year, so this year as a three year old, when she again tried to opt out of the dating game again, I threw her in a pen with Lady's Man and left her there....on a wonderful honeymoon getaway of course,  and apparently it worked!!!  .... She gave us twins, that I am currently planning on keeping, a beautiful brown and white cow colored, (and very vocal) "cry baby" doe, and a stunning, heavily moonspotted buck. And that udder!!!! High and tight, and huge, and teats that are nicely sized and easy to milk out (she could have a better suspensory ligament though). I think her udder is nicer than StinkerBelles, and she (StinkerBelle) is the doe that took Reserve Grand over even standard does, at our local county fair in 2016. I kept MartiniTiny, one of Stinkers buck kids from last year and I am planning on keeping Ponys kids this year so I will be able to combine these eventually.... Yeah!!! 

Sorry they aren't shaved and are a little grainy/blurry.... but you can get an idea of how they look...
Ponys udder


 



StinkerBelles udder


 



StinkerBelles girls from this year (3 out of quads)




Ponys Buck 


 



Ponys doe kid


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm with you, looks like a nice milker udder there!  The doeling, gosh -- I love her color!!!!  Yeah, she's a keeper. oh, yeah, she will probably have good qualities besides Flash and Dash color


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> I am in love..... with boobies!!!


You are turning this into a porn site??


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Oh golly no!!! 

But sometimes I feel really weird following the girls around trying to take udder shots or checking hoohas for signs of kidding... normally doesn't bother me much, but sometimes when they get nervous, it gets pretty uncomfortable... Since my good camera is just about done, I have to get REALLY close or I don't get even decent shots. My phone and the smaller digital camera, just don't have the same resolution as the big old one.


----------



## Bruce

What an image, RCL crawling up mere inches from the back end of a pregnant doe. I hope you neighbor's keep their eyes on their side of the fence


----------



## ragdollcatlady

LOL!!! 

That is actually how it is... I try and squat and creep in slowly and unobtrusively, they are Nigerians after all... but even reaching out in front of me, as far as I can, they see me/the camera closing in, and they split before I can hit the button!!! or they just dance to the side, give me some stink eye and scold me!


----------



## Bruce

Hmmm, I think Mr. Alaska should buy you a new camera, one with a good optical zoom so you can take photos from 50' away.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks @Bruce ,  but the small digital camera is his, he mailed it to me so I have something to take pics with. Better than nothing. But man!!! I sure miss my old one. Didn't realize how spoiled I was. I think the old one was a 2005 model. I am WAY behind the times I know.... but I like when I know how to use something and I'd rather keep an old one that I'm familiar with, than have to learn a new anything, any day! It took me forever to find a new memory card for the old camera when I broke the original one cause I'm the last person on the planet that uses that kind of technology... or was a stone tablet....!


----------



## Bruce

I have one of those cards!!! 2003 camera I finally replaced a couple of years ago.
Looks like this


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Yep, That is almost the same thing, I think mine was blue.

So my favorite little mutt chicken was missing, haven't seen hide nor feather of her in a few days. I was about resigned to her being GONE, when I look outside to see her with a whole new batch of babies!!!  and !!! I love babies, but I am honestly trying to downsize so this is NOT helping!!! She had one little black chick that is barely grown enough to be on his own... Well, these babies are probably 3/4 bantam chocolate orpington, most look lighter colored like mom is with one or 2 maybe chocolate. Grandma chicken is a blue faverolle/ameraucana mix that DS1 raised in the front yard with a lone baby duck as her companion. I can't remember what her name is, have to ask him. Anyhow, the Orpington's are smaller and don't fly so they stay in the front yard, the other 2 girls go over the fence foraging or hiding nests in the side yard... apparently! 

I got to see DS1 and had lunch with 2 of my boys  (and the ex ). It was good to have a little time with my boys even if it was a really short visit. After lunch I got about 20 minutes alone with DS1 to catch up over coffee. Man, I miss him! He and I used to have giant salads or pizza and watch the Walking Dead once or twice a week when he was my 'at home' kid. I am way behind on that show since he isn't here to help me stay up to date on it.

DS3 took me on a 'date' a couple evenings ago and we were discussing how we may only have a limited amount of opportunities for dinner together on a regular basis. Most of the times we do a fast food dinner, when he gets off work and is too hungry to spend time making something. Since he doesn't drive and  its pretty hot for his bike, I usually pick him up, even if I'm not working. I was suggesting getting his license so I can leave him my truck when I am visiting Alaska later this month and Texas over Christmas. Oh and one day when we were at his job early and getting breakfast before his shift, his coworkers were asking if I was his girlfriend!


----------



## Bruce

See, we TOLD you you didn't look your age!

If DS3 doesn't have his license, has he driven on a permit enough to pass the test?



ragdollcatlady said:


> So my favorite little mutt chicken was missing, haven't seen hide nor feather of her in a few days.


Incubation is 21 days and you call that "a few days"? Or did you just happen to see her out on her daily "short term personal hygiene" trips.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bruce said:


> Incubation is 21 days and you call that "a few days"?



LOL! yeah I know.... She would come hurtling around the fence for breakfast, leaving Jr in the dust. So up until about 4 days ago, I still saw her every day, even if it was only for a few minutes. Poor Jr has been replaced by a whole passel of new babies that are way cuter than him! Last night, mama chicken went to bed with the little ones and poor Jr was left to try and put himself to bed. Doodles and Siri, the dachshund sisters, were in the front yard wrestling and racing around like crazy animals, so he had to fly over the fence to avoid them.


----------



## Bruce

Poor Jr!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Sorry, I totally forgot to answer about the kid, no, he doesn't have experience yet. I offered to cover the behind the wheel driving school, though he can afford to pay his own way now that he's working.  Just not really wanting to drive yet.

How is this for a not looking my age pic...




I have the hardest time with eye makeup so I was trying out a new eyeliner, each eye was done with a different liner. I like the pen one and a twist up pencil style the best, don't care for the liquid paint type of liner. 

Here is one of me when I was actually 15....


 

I was putting away and boxing up family pics and photo albums and came across some old stuff.


----------



## Mike CHS

You look awesome and I'd say you have the applying makeup down pat.  The smile truly seems genuine which is a great thing!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks! 

Washer and dryer are on the fritz and no word back from the repair guy. Not sure if he is s till in the business or maybe retired already. Dryer runs but doesn't get hot, washer fills but wont spin/drain.

Alaska made contact with a goat raiser not too very far from where he lives and she and I were able to connect over facebook last night! He had gone out to her place to see about the types of shelter/barn stuff. I may be able to meet her when I am up there in a few weeks. She has Nubians, Boers and Nigerians too! 

And she said that I don't necessarily have to hire a broker, something that I had read while searching for transport/import laws for navigating the Canadian borders. Still trying to get more info on transport, the couple companies that got back to me can't help with goats. 

We are in the hundreds here, supposed to be 106 today, and for those struggling with gas prices, I paid $3.99 a gallon recently... and  andno wonder I'm tired!


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


>


25 Max if I ignore those lighter color hairs. Of course I know someone who had totally white hair in her mid-late 20's. Changed back to black somehow. How did that happen?

Not surprising someone wondered if you were your son's girlfriend! 



ragdollcatlady said:


> Alaska made contact with a goat raiser not too very far from where he lives


Dude is a keeper!


----------



## Latestarter

Gosh... methinks life in AK is going to be exceptionally boring compared to present day. Glad to hear there's goat folks close by up there for you! You are a beautiful young woman, and I can't say that I blame Alaska at all for wooing you!   Have the two of you set a date yet or waiting till after the TX trip? BTW... where in TX? There IS a TX contingent that would love to meet/greet with yall yaknow... justsayin...


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I would love a relatively boring life. I am thinking quiet, calm and peaceful sounds just lovely!... The introvert in me would love to have the opportunity to read a book, cuddled up in a porch swing, just listening to the birds or enjoying a class of wine on the porch watching the latest thunder/lightening storm, without having so many other things to worry about... but aside from just trucking on, what more can I do but be grateful for all the gifts I am given amidst the hurricane of my life?  Today I have food, shelter, clothes (even if they are dirty), my vehicle works, I have a job, my kids are all healthy and thriving spreading their wings out in the world, my parents, grandmas and siblings, etc, are healthy and doing well, my friends are good to me, my animals are fed, my well has water, and I have someone that is actively making space in his life for me and the things that are most important to me. I have a lot more than many, much more than I deserve for sure and my tough times don't even come close to others difficulties and for that I too am grateful. 

@Latestarter  We will be about half hour north of San Antonio. We are going to be there for Christmas and new years for about 2 weeks. If we could, I would love to meet any of my BYH friends, if anyone is close enough and has time!

This made me cry... in a good way.



its a 3D mockup of the barn he is planning for me, I am struggling with the size, as I am not sure how much actual space to alot for each animal (considering goats like to beat the tar out of each other sometimes), understanding that a smaller structure would keep the body heat more contained and wanting to balance space, heat/cold, and the idea that Nubians and maybe the Nigerians may not want to go outside during a better part of winter, at least the first year. New Alaskan goat friend says her Nubians don't grow thick coats and stay inside all winter. Also understanding that the size herd I am (hopefully) bringing is smaller than my usual herd, we will eventually have kids that will instantly double the number of animals at least temporarily, and with the assumption that I may want to build back up to the "normal" size, if things go well.

This is just a screen shot, but in the viewer, I can see the inside and he put a 'me' and a 'him' inside the barn along with the chickens, geese and goats in their pens, as well as the hay bales!


----------



## Latestarter

It's about a 6-6.5 hour drive for me to get to San Antonio. I have driven farther and longer to meet other BYH'ers. @Devonviolet lives ~ an hour closer to there than I and @Baymule about 90 minutes closer. Maybe you and your Significant other can determine a restaurant in the Austin area and we can make a reservation for a lunch get together one day while you're here? I have no problem taking care of animal chores and driving to meet you folks for a lunch/late lunch meal, then driving back to handle evening animal chores.  Opportunities only present themselves rarely and I see it as one of those rare opportunities to be taken advantage of. I know there are other TX folks like @animalmom and some others down south in the area you'll be at that may also be interested.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

That would still be a long drive for you, but I will most definitely ask! I would love to meet my peeps in person!


----------



## Baymule

That is a VERY nice barn! Haha......will move for BARN!!


----------



## Bruce

Latestarter said:


> Opportunities only present themselves rarely and I see it as one of those rare opportunities to be taken advantage of.


Especially since AK is WAY farther!

So Ragdoll, when are you and Alaska coming to Vermont?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

@Bruce .... I am looking forward to going to Alaska in a couple weeks and Texas over Christmas.... but I still have motion sickness to deal with and travel is still not something I look forward to. I am excited now, but I am sure the anxiety will hit a few days before. I will know I have it when illogical things have to be done immediately. Usually it is a project that should have been done, but hasn't (and really wouldn't be any worse to wait until I get back) but I will obsess and stress until it is done. Good news is that once said illogical cleaning or project is done, I can let go and focus on the trip. We may have to build up to longer trips. I will let you know if/when we are in your neighborhood though!


----------



## Bruce

Ah, but the more you do this travel by air thing, the less it will stress you out! The trip to TX, being the third in a relatively short time, will be much easier than the first trip to AK.


----------



## Devonviolet

Latestarter said:


> @Devonviolet lives ~ an hour closer to there than I


That sounds like fun.  However, DH and I have discussed it and neither of us would tolerate a 4-1/2 hour drive, once, let alone twice in one day.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I will let y'all know about Texas plans as we get closer. I'd love to meet anyone that is able to come. @Devonviolet , I agree that is a lot of miles if you aren't going to be bringing home a new animal or something....I mean... isn't that just about the only reason most folks would bother driving that far??? 

I had to put Harley Kisses to sleep the other day. She was one of my old bottle baby cats. She was 10 or 11 years old. She was wasting away and I just don't feel like I had the time and money to get to the bottom of her problems before she would have suffered for too long. Bloodwork and rads from a month ago showed nothing significant, but she had lost a lot of weight in the last year and 1/2 lb in the last month alone. She was clearly not feeling well, so it was time. Sorry Kisses! Rest in peace. 


4 days until I head back to Alaska!!! 

and .  I went to bed at 2:30 last night (this morning) cause I couldn't sleep so I brought pumpkin spice with chocolate chip scones to work today.... I had to suffer through not sleeping, so coworkers had to suffer through my diet breaking scones that I was busy making in the wee hours of the morning with just my insomnia for company. 

And I am going to miss DS2. He just texted that he is coming home to visit this weekend!!! 

But I get to see DD next week since I have a 5 hour layover on my way back to California....

It is supposed to stay over 100 degrees here for 18 days straight or some foolishness!!!

The baby pigeon that I was feeding after nursing her back to health, was killed and eaten last night by that darn stray cat!  

I got a couple answers back from the vet in Alaska and also heard back from the broker... sorting out my next contacts for info on importing and hauling my animals into the state.




​


----------



## Bruce

Give DS directions to Alaska  
Where is DD?
Aren't you glad you won't be home for the entire 18 days of > 100°??

What sort of restrictions/regulations are there for moving the animals through Canada? I am assuming you aren't planning to buy them seats on an airplane so they skip over the Canadian landscape

So sorry about Harley Kisses  That amount of weight loss usually means something not good. Cost me plenty to find out that Samantha's was due to her kidney disease of some undetermined nature.


----------



## Mike CHS

I have had some major life changes in my lifetime but yours is right up there with the best.


----------



## Latestarter

Have a safe and fun trip back to Alaska!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks guys!

DD is in Washington. Her husband is stationed there in the military so I asked Alaska to schedule me a longer layover to catch up with her this time.

Most of the restrictions for Canada have to do with health certificate, vaccine/testing and sealing up of the trailer so no animals are able to be removed, added. And official persons have to be scheduled to do the unsealing and inspecting. Not impossible, but it sounds very complicated.

I leave in just a couple hours!!!


----------



## Bruce

No  just


----------



## Latestarter

and of course the MOST important...


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I'm back! 

The flights were ok ....just one stretch was nauseating for almost the whole thing, but i think it might be because I forgot to swap my patches. They are the little things you put behind your ears and I suspect they are the more effective part of the antinausea effects. Swapped those as soon as I landed and the next flight was better. I did use the ginger stuff too and that helps, but it seems like I have to keep some of the ginger candies/chews going almost nonstop during the worst part, in order for those to help. I brought a quilt along for my own comfort.... no shame here, I got cold the last time! I did feel a little bad once, when the lady across the isle kept eyeing my blanket jealously. She had 2 tiny little blankets, one draped over her legs and one over her head.  I like first class WAY better too. Room to stretch out and I think the food was probably just more of a distraction, but it helps. The one flight I wasn't in the bigger seats, there wasn't anyone in the seat between me and the other person, so I still had a decent amount of room, but that was also the flight that seemed a little more rocky.

We went to the local fair. I love fairs! We got there a little late so we missed a lot of the shows, but we managed to meet one of the goat families we had been referred to and discussed the transport issues at length. This family had brought a couple truckloads of cattle and goats in through Canada not too long ago, and were very helpful. We tried some of the fair food and picked up a local jelly made from Alaskan flowers.





Fishing in a little boat called the Sea Monkey




I caught the biggest fish at about 17 1/2 inches and the smallest one. I felt like a little kid though. I would get bored and play with my line, which apparently the fish really liked cause I was getting a lot of hard bites, I just need to work on my hooking technique and timing. I brought a few more fish to the surface before they got away, including one that I swear was bigger than the one I did finally get. And one that he brought up, flew right over the boat, let go of the line and took off away on the other side! Just wanted to stop in and say hi I guess!  




Just us




He did end up spraining his ankle at one point  so I ended up unloading all of the pellets for the woodstove. Just 50 (#40) bags. And then I moved them all again the next morning (before coffee mind you) down to the crawlspace. I got my workout for the week!!! 




Alaskan wild strawberries are super tiny with a lot of flavor. It only took me like, 45 minutes to pick this many!




My daughter and I. She met me at the airport, and we walked to Dennys. Then we did another half hour walk to find a starbucks. My flight was pushed back a couple hours so we had more time to visit.... and eat again.... and get another coffee!  We had a good 6 hours to catch up, my beautiful girl and I. Thanks Alaska for understanding and scheduling that layover for me! I was good for my heart!




Had a great visit!


----------



## Bruce

Life seems to be going really well for you now


----------



## Latestarter

Man... nice to "hear you" so happy!   Glad you had such a great trip.


----------



## Bruce

I forgot to mention that is seems like you paid for those airline tickets "in kind". Moving a literal TON of pellets, twice, in 2 days!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Sorry Ive been missing, trying to catch up a little on a couple threads I try to follow, but they seem to be getting longer and longer.... and I'm getting farther behind! 

I had a mishap at work yesterday. I am sensitive to Lysol and apparently someone was 'fumigating' with it! They just used so much it took over the whole area and wafted back to where I was working. My throat started to get scratchy and I couldn't clear it. I felt a swelling feeling in the back of my throat so I alerted the coworker I was with and went outside. After a bit, the itchy feeling went away so I went back in, but the fumes were moving further through the hospital. I asked B to grab me some Benadryl and went back outside to take that and get more air. I was able to breathe better and felt OK so I tried once more to go back to work, thinking that if I stayed in the surgery suite with the better ventilation system, I might be alright, but I felt lightheaded and just not very well. The Dr. said to go back outside once she found out what was going on so I did, but I was feeling guilty about not being able to work. I thought that maybe the Benadryl just needed longer to work. But then I started vomiting. I decided I had to go home at that point, but every time I stood up, more come up. I finally ran, grabbed my things and left, with just a quick explanation... didn't want to vomit in the hospital or breathe any more of the fumes. I called my own Dr, but they had to call me back since there were no open appts, and I was breathing OK, so did not need the emergency room at that moment. I called my manager back and asked her to file the report and I got permission to go to the workmans comp Dr. Ended up getting a steroid injection after signing a very scary consent form.  When the big boss heard what happened he had everyone round up the offending stuff and get rid of it. I'm OK, but I've had better days.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

I feel your pain on all of the gunk they clean with (yes, I understand things need to be clean).  I always dislike having to work in the surgical unit (or even GI) as they seem to always be cleaning with something new (whatever the latest vendor is trying to push).  Sometimes I feel like I am going to lose all cellular cohesion and melt into a puddle of goo.


----------



## Latestarter

Wow... can't like either of the last two posts... Sorry to hear you got chemically induced sickness RDCL... That must really suck since where you work, they have to disinfect... At least you know what caused it and it's not like you're just starting down the path to determine the culprit. Glad they eliminated that stuff from the workplace for you. Better get yourself back up to that nice clean air of Alaska...


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> When the big boss heard what happened he had everyone round up the offending stuff and get rid of it. I'm OK, but I've had better days.


Sorry you got hit but really glad the boss thinks "get rid of the nasty stuff" rather than "suck it up". Some people don't understand how nasty a lot of those cleaners are and how they affect some people. Even those who are not hit like you were are breathing in bad chemicals.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks everyone! The big boss was confused since the issue had come up before  and one of my other coworkers had been sure to let everyone know, during one of our staff meetings, that I was sensitive to Lysol, to please not use it often and to use it sparingly when necessary... but she also let everyone know that our nonaerosol cleaner killed nearly all the offending germs they were worried about anyhow. He thought the issue had been solved then.

But yesterday was yesterday.....

Y'all remember how I said my life refuses to be nice and quiet and peaceful, etc, etc, blah, blah, blah....???? Weeeellllll, today I had an appointment at the piercers. I want a "personal" piercing  and to even out my ear piercings. The 15 year old me had decided she wanted 2 rings in one ear and only one in the other.... the grown up me thought I might be ready to even things up. I am not particularly fond of other facial piercings, I cringe at the thought of most of them to tell the truth, however I do like ear charms, up to but not really more than 4 in any one. Cuffs look cool and some of the chains they have are different and interesting.... but I was thinking just the small size diamond at the top, barely bigger one next, same again, then a different ring altogether on the bottom would be just about my speed. Alaska didn't care for the idea of 4, so I was thinking of compromising and going with 3.... but I was going to have them at least fix the uneven number and decide from there. And the other piercing is maybe just the curious/rebellious part of me that never had a chance to be a little wild cause I was licensed to work, married and had kids, by the time I was legally old enough to try crazy things ....anyhow, back to the story... so I scheduled the apt 2 weeks ago. This shop and the owner had really good reviews, except one, from a girl that seemed to keep trying to walk in, but said they were always closed. All reviews about the cleanliness, sanitation and actual piercing work were great. So I made the appt. I tried to call this afternoon 5 hours prior to my apt, to be sure the method I was planning on paying with would be sufficient, or so I could bring cash, etc, but I just got a message saying they couldn't answer. I figured they were busy, the shop sounded like it was full when I had called before, so I didn't think much of it, just figured I'd go early and find an ATM if I needed to. My kid and I decided we would go to my appointment, then check out a few stores there since it is in another city a half hour away. On the way there, my navigator said there was a 7 minute delay ahead. I told the kid not to worry, probably just traffic, maybe a minor fender bender, it was rush hour traffic after all. But I was prepared to slow down all the same. Traffic was slowing ahead of us, and we came to a complete stop.  We weren't going particularly fast at that point. But as soon as I stopped, I heard screeching in the lane next to us, another screech and a hit. Out of the corner of my eye, I saw the vehicle next to us jerk forward as it was hit from behind, heard another screech, as I lifted my foot off the brake and rolled forward just a few feet, out of the way, but not too close to the vehicle ahead of us. I think the vehicle behind me was bumped but he didn't get out. Then the 2 vehicles next to me that had already crashed, had a third vehicle slide into them right then. The now 3 car collision, missed hitting us by mere inches as the last vehicle pushed everyone into my lane, right towards the corner of my truck. Two of those vehicles pulled off to the side, everyone got out of all of those vehicles that were involved, thankfully all appeared to be OK. Just a couple minutes down the road from that, someone hit the car in front of it, over in the off ramp  and then a couple more minutes down the road we saw a CHP officer, tow truck and 2 disabled vehicles being towed off the road, probably the original cause of the traffic delay.  So we make it to the shop, finally ... and they are closed, sign on the door says they are having technical difficulties. I called the phone number that I had tried earlier and left a message, but really? They could have called or texted to let me know!  I mean... I barely made it there safely!!! and I was 20 minutes early to be sure I had time for paperwork and to be sure they would take my preferred form of payment. Needless to say, I am more lukewarm about this shop/business at this point and not really wanting to travel that road (literally) anytime soon!!!! We will see what they say if they get back to me,I may search in the next bigger city to see if there are any shops with good reputations there instead. 

So that is what my day off was like.... 

Currently enjoying a mimosa, animals are fed, kid is safe, glad to be comfortable in my own space. ....at least until tomorrow!


----------



## Latestarter

Glad all those colliding vehicles avoided you. You obviously lead a charmed life  Sorry the piercing evolution didn't work out... consider it as well as the near death experience an omen... perhaps you should change your mind regarding the whole thing?


----------



## Bruce

X2 @Latestarter's post. You were SO lucky none of those dominos smacked you!! So many idiots not paying attention to the task of driving and so many victims of their stupidity.

And yes, maybe the gods are telling you something by keeping you from the shop and it being closed. Of course that could also be my personal lack of "appreciation" for a lot of "body art".


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Of course that could also be my personal lack of "appreciation" for a lot of "body art".


I'm not fond of much of it either. Some look like they fell face first into an open fishing tackle box...


----------



## goatgurl

years ago when I worked in surgery we had a gal come in for some 'female' surgery.  she had rings in both nips, her belly button and her ahaa hoo-hoo.  all tastefully connected by a gold chain.  massive infection in the lowest spot and just a 'little' infection' in one of the nips.  it was an awful mess to try and clean up.   my granddaughter decided she wanted a belly ring and fought with ick in it for several months before she took the thing out and let her body heal up.  you might want to rethink the personal piercing and just let one ear hole grow over so you only have hole in each ear or get one pair of nice earrings and a small diamond stud for the extra hole and just leave it there.  i'm with the guys on this one.  I think you've been warned by the almost a car wreck.  and by the way its so nice to see you look so happy in the Alaska pictures.  I hope he is as nice a guy as he seems.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Had a "best friend" consultation today.... filled her in on the weeks happenings.

Confessions and other things we discussed: I've been struggling with trying but regularly falling short in sticking to healthier food choices, trying but falling short in the exercise department as well (for different reasons, but being over 102 degrees and really humid makes it that much more difficult), letting go of sentimental items, I hate going through baby toys because I am so attached to the memories, donating clothes and other items, stressing over certain things I have no control over (ex issues), certain other things I also have no control over, and feeling worn down from being a solid member of the "just barely club" (I am regularly blessed with getting by but it is usually "just barely"), feeling like I am just not holding it all together quite well enough.... and I did let her know how y'all feel about the almost car accident and piercing stuff too. 

She is generally pretty opposed to piercings, tattoos and the like as well, so I was a little surprised when near the end of our conversation, she actually said "go get your bling". She thinks I should look for a different shop with great reviews and try again... and if that doesn't work out, then call it a done deal. I was thinking that a little extra sparkle would give me a little bit of a confidence boost. She agrees that it might be a nice distraction and fun to do a little something for myself, given all of the above. A couple little piercings don't really seem too crazy given the weight of the rest of my life right now.

On top of all of that stuff, Alaska is stressing about the barn and the cost of it, and another person suggested to him that I get rid of my goats. I don't even have the energy to put my thoughts and feelings about this subject into words right now..... Just that it makes me sad.


----------



## Latestarter

Your post was probably just to get stuff off your mind, but I'll throw out a response anyway.  For the baby items, give them to your babies for them to use with THEIR babies (when that time comes). For the clothes and other items, just remember the reason you're downsizing and the great ending/start that comes when you're through. I know how difficult it can be (look at me typing this at 4am) but you really have to let go of those things that just don't matter (ex issues), you can't control, and you can't do anything about. If things are bothering you that you CAN control, then you just have to buckle down and take control. Try not to make excuses and as the ad campaign said, "just DO it!"

Being a good 80 pounds overweight (was over 100 ), I can absolutely identify with the poor food choices and lack of exercise. The compounding factor is, the more out of shape you are, the more difficult it is to get back into shape. I can also tell you that the longer you wait, the harder it becomes. I have found that if I keep low calorie snacks around and sugar free candies, sour candies, instead of grabbing for something really bad, I can sub something that isn't quite as bad. Maybe select something food wise that you really like and reward yourself with it at the end of the week if you've done well. I mean I'm sure you've heard all of this stuff before.

I can also readily ID with the just barely club... as I'm sure many others here can as well. 

Tell Alaska that he doesn't really need to build a huge fancy barn (like the pic he shared)... It can be something pretty simple really. It just has to provide shelter. I'm pretty sure that he knows how important your animals are to you. I can't imagine that he would even consider the friends recommendation... Just doesn't compute. I don't know how many animals you plan on taking, but perhaps that number can be reduced a bit more? I know! It's hard, and it sucks! I would think that you will be selling your place there when you go... I imagine some of those proceeds will help with the move, and could help with the cost of the barn?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I am afraid my house is in legal limbo right now... hence a part of the frustration. There is nothing I can do about some of those things at the moment, but keep on keeping on.

So for todays issues we have:

I worked this morning, that wasn't bad, had coffee with the kid after that and dropped him off downtown. Ran to get hay, lost the back of my trailer and had 6 bales fall off, thankfully no one was nearby at that moment. Got them out of the road and a wonderful man named Greg and his son helped me get them back on the stack and safely home. Once in the driveway though, I realized my truck was seriously overheating. The truck and trailer aren't in the back yet, I don't want to burn out my radiator so I have to wait until she cools down to add coolant and pray she is OK, and I don't really want to carry all that hay to the back by myself. My wagon is broken so it would be very difficult to just unload 15 bales where she is at.... and did I mention it is 100 degrees already?​
Oh yeah, I also had a request from one of my adds for boer goats for sale, but the guy wants a pregnant boer. I told him I only have the one buck and young doe for sale and he still wants me to contact him, repeating that hes looking for a pregnant doe. No. I don't have what you want for sale. Not going to waste my time. 

Sometimes life just makes me so tired.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Oh and for the food choices, I picked up several foods I actually like that are great for "diety type" meals. A current favorite is frozen fruit pureed into a smoothie with orange juice for the liquid, (substitute champagne or wine if it is for dinner).... I have just been struggling with even that.


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> for different reasons, but being over 102 degrees and really humid makes it that much more difficult


You 100% get a pass on exercising in those conditions!!! Heck, just walking out to the truck is exercise in that heat/humidity.

I agree 100% with Joe's post. Goats don't need a Taj Mahal any more than chickens do. And they won't appreciate it if you build it. I get that Alaska wants to do a bang up job, maybe he can build part of the barn in a way it can easily be expanded later. 

Sorry you had truck troubles. Not once but twice in 1 day!

Sure hope the house situation is cleared up soon. That would be a big strain off your mind.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Some of my biggest problems with trying to figure out housing for the goats, is the "fighting", breeding(rut), and cold weather that I don't even know how to live in, or have any idea how the goats will handle it.

This last year when rut hit, my 150 lb nubian buck, that grew up with the nigi boys (40-80 lbs), was ramming them into the fence so hard, their little bodies were bending the panels. My Boer buck weighs even more than that. My biggest boer girls ram each other, the smaller and younger girls, and they don't care if the other goats are babies.....

I am worried about not having enough space to safely separate the size/sex of goats as needed. That would really stress me out. I am actually running more than one herd. They are all nice animals, but they are animals... and goats at that. I would love to run all the does together and likewise, all the bucks together during winter, (ideally just separated boys vs girls) but I am afraid to not be prepared for a less than smooth attempt at that. Not my first rodeo as they say.

At the moment, Andy (Boer buck) Mac (Nubian buck) and the nigi wether, baby nigi and nubian buck kids are all in one pen, mostly peacefully... but rut is not here yet.


----------



## Bruce

Oh. Well it would be easier if they all played nice together wouldn't it! Minimally then you need 1 stall for Andy, 1 for Mac and one for the other bucks. Then 1 for each of the big Boer girls and 1 for the rest? Yeah that is a bigger problem than it appeared on the "surface".


----------



## Latestarter

Please don't get angry...   Just trying to offer alternative solutions...   Perhaps with the change in life status you see coming, it would be in everyone's best interest (you, Alaska, the animals - health/wealth/& well being) to down size to ONE herd, ONE breed, ONE buck, and 4 to 5 of the best does, for your new start in AK?   

You could then do one simple structure to house them and separate the interior of the barn into 3 sections, one large for the does and 2 smaller (one for the buck, the other for you/feed/hay/tools/etc.), and have outdoor pen access from the two inside pens with goats, to two pen areas to hold the goats? When kidding time comes, you can let the potential moms use your section inside as a kidding area. 

The smaller barn will hold heat easier in the winter months (8+), and help the animals keep warm better. It would cost less to build. It would also have a smaller footprint on the land, leaving more space for larger pens.

Once you get all situated in your new home/life/environment, you can re-build your herd as you and your SO decide is acceptable; adding more animals, more breeds, bigger barn(s)/pen(s), etc. Though it will hurt to let all these animals go now, it will ease your (& Alaska's) mind during the move and transition, save lots of $$, as well as simplify getting re-established there. It will also help Alaska to ease into things with you and the new animals/living arrangements. There are other animals involved with this as well with the dogs and cats and whatever else. Alaska is going to have a huge adaptation coming as well as you and your animals. As I recall, he's a "city" guy with no animals... BIG changes coming for him also.  

I can understand his new found trepidation and worry... He's going to be taking on a huge financial "load" when you and all these animals arrive. Speaking as one who has been married twice and been engaged to women with kids/baggage multiple times... When you arrive, you won't have a job or be able to help support the new "family unit". He's going to have to carry the biggest part of all costs associated with this change in status for both of you and then maintain that support as you get re-established. It's not like you'll be the only one "giving up" things to make this new situation come to exist and thrive. You'll both have to let things go and pick up new things and adapt as you go.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I already cut my boer herd in half, letting go of several of my adults and favorites that would have stayed here for a full retirement, despite not being the best or giving me what I wanted, but because they were favorites. If my life wasn't changing, my herd wouldn't either. My heart couldn't handle any more loss so I stopped selling at that point.

Which herd do I keep though?

The Nigerians I have had the longest, they taught me everything. I still have Jane, my first goat, she has been retired for years since she needed a C-section her last kidding. They are the ones that have done the fairs and brought home the ribbons, taught us to milk and how to read for signs of trouble while kidding.  They are my girls I carried around forever as babies and the ones that played the games on the phones with the kids that were helping with milking chores. They are the ones that were inside when I kidded too late and they were tiny in the 112 degree heat, too hot for little ones, so they came in for an air conditioned nap during the hottest part of the summer. They are the ones that give me my milk for my coffee and the ones that are easier to write off as "pets" if they stop producing cause they are so much smaller and eat less, take up less space. Spelly is my favorite goat of all, and she might be nearing retirement as she has trouble with one of her back legs. I think my heart will break if I let these girls go.

I searched for years for quality Nubians after DS3s Nubian doe died. I finally found some I liked and that I could afford. Then I had to sell one of the sisters when the well went dry and I needed to cut my numbers. I finally found a buck I liked (just after the well issue, but I had been searching for 2 years, since I brought the girls home) and then got a beautiful and friendly doe to make my pair a trio, much better for the numbers, as justifying one buck for one doe isn't practical. These are much easier to milk and give much more milk, per animal, than the Nigerians, lower in protein and fat, but still good. They are my easiest to handle, mellow girls. Fancy is the one that lets me love on her more than all the rest of my goats even when there is food. She stays on the milkstand letting me pet her silky soft coat, rub her face, soaking in all my troubles from the day. After almost kicking over my milk if she runs out of grain before I'm done of course.

My boers were my last herd, but I have been working on them and I really invested in my last buck, Beast. He is a monster size wise, timid and shy with people, but I love him and he is adding fantastic things to the kids he is producing. My 2 biggest does are really coming into their own and I would never be able to afford to buy the size, color and genetics that I have right now. The only breeders that have animals like my 3 biggest goats in colors like them, ask a LOT of money for them. I paid more than I have for any other goat when I bought Beast, but I knew what I was buying and it was a fantastic investment. And I just plain lucked out when @babsbag  hooked me up with these 2 big boer girls. I got into boers thinking I was getting into meat production and to produce market animals for my kids but we sold so many breeders that I just barely got to try eating goat this last year, and for the record it is fantastic. Fast growing boer kids are the most practical for meat production though these goats eat a ton compared to my nigis. I could theoretically milk them if I needed to, but when they have kids, they need to feed all that milk to keep those kids growing the way they do. It seems they would be more practical, to take with, but they are also the biggest and hardest to transport.

I spent a lot of time looking into pedigrees and searching for a lot of the genetics I have. I made a mistake years ago selling a couple breeds of chickens. I was never able to find those breeds in as nice of a quality as the ones we had. I would be really upset if I do let go of one or more of my breeds, only to be unable to find or afford the quality of animals that I have now, later on. I don't like just "goats" in general. I mean, goats are fine. My neighbor has goats and I can see other goats at the fairs, online on websites, etc, but I don't feel the desire to bring them home. I love my goats and I like to admire my goats because I buy and breed what I love and many of my goats are eye candy on top of their usefulness.

Also I won't have my heart invested in new animals they way I am invested in these. These goats at the ones that were there when my ex was treating me poorly, neglecting me and doing other bad things. I would go out to the back pasture late at night and they would follow me to the treehouse and keep me company while I cried a thousand tears. My herd trusted me, even in the dark, they came to me when I needed them. My children needed me to be the best mother I could, and my goats were always there, when I had to take a time out because I was broken. These goats were there when it was time to start letting my kids grow up and not need me so much. I gave more of my focus to the goats so my children could grow and be free without my heart hurting so much over our lives changing... because it was a necessary change. Teens and adult children grow, they need more time with friends, more time away from home, more freedom, less looking after, less mom being mom. But my goats still need me the same, they are always my kids and they don't grow up and move away to college. And I can tell them secrets.... they talk a lot, but they never tell anyone what I said the night before.

I have thought about it... but who do I choose to let go? and will I hold any resentment if I choose to let them go?

I would be angry and really, terribly sad if I had lost some of my other animals, but I know that I would harbor a lot of resentment if I lose my goats against my will. If he causes me to lose my house or my goats, I will absolutely hate my ex, with a deep resentment that will likely never leave. There are other very legitimate reasons that I don't like my ex, but nothing that borders on resentment like the feelings I will have if he costs me my herd.

I am not sure how I will navigate the stress of losing my goats if I am making the conscious decision to let them go because I can't bring them to Alaska.

I am already really stressed about and trying to come to terms with letting go of my house. I am a roots person, and with this house, the moment I walked through the front door, I knew I was home. My stability is already shaken to the core. Without my home or my herd, I will truly feel like a ship tossed about recklessly on the sea of life. If you see that my life is never just a nice routine, I don't expect that will ever change, so without my roots, my home, my herd, I will feel unanchored.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

And about Alaska,  I am afraid just me being in his space will be a major adjustment for him. He has had his freedom and space to himself for so long that I'm afraid I will cause his life to be quite a bit more chaos than he will be ok with. And if I'm confined to a small space during poor weather, I will likely struggle too. I am a full blooded California hippie child, running barefoot to finish chores and having freedom to go and do whatever I want, whenever,  especially if I get hit with cabin fever and not worrying about freezing or getting lost. I suggested seeing if I could find my own place to rent nearby, just to help the transition for both of us, I could have my animals and not be in his way, but he doesn't want that. I don't want to be the reason for additional stress on him. I am going to be really stressed by this move already. Not sure how else to help him with any of this other than reducing numbers and stuff which I am working on.


----------



## Latestarter

Life is hard... Hope no offense taken.  I don't envy the choices and decisions you have to make. I do however hope that they will all be beneficial in the end.


----------



## goatgurl

life ebbs and flows, you have to decide which is more important.  when I got divorced I moved back to Arkansas with 5 goats, a dog and 2 cats all packed in under the camper shell of my pickup.  I sold over 20 goats before I left.  was I sad, you betcha skippy.  did I get over it?  yup, by the grace of God.  new life, new goats and life goes on.  what do you want to do with the goats when you get to Alaska?  the answer to that could help you decide which group to take.  i'd take 2 Nubian does, 2 boer does and the boer buck.  milk and meat.  but i'm a homesteader kinda girl so that's just how I think.  pray about it bbgirl then make the decision you are at peace with.  you got this, just don't struggle till you're nuts about it.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Just talking here...@Alaskan has mentioned the horrible market for selling animals this year. This is something else to consider as it may be difficult to sell any goats you don’t want to keep once you get there. (As in offspring.)

I also had the thought that the move may be difficult on some of your older ladies that have retired. The best choice for them may be a retirement home instead of making the move. 

Something else you can do is take bred does. That gives you the option of taking certain genetics without hauling all of those bucks with you. I realize that there’s always the chance of losing the pregnancy with the transition but it may help...

I also wondered about using a boat to transport the goats and skipping Canada?? That would save a lot of paperwork...

I’m sorry about the ex issues. He’s taken enough of your life, don’t focus on him. You know what your future is! Move toward that!


----------



## babsbag

I honestly think that you should take them all with you but if you do decide to leave your Boers behind I might have a home for your two girls. Is it Bailey and the first one you bought from me? (I forgot her name...she is a solid red?)  There is a really nice family that bought an LGD pup from me that would like to add Boers to their farm. They have two ND doelings for now, they are just starting the goat addiction.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

My rough week continued.... I got bit on the face/neck at work on Friday.

I did get my piercing. P.S. it HURT!!!! I mean.... I know it is a needle, a big one and all that, but I wasn't quite prepared for the pain. It isn't even uncomfortable or anything right now, but I am trying to be careful of course. Now I really have to prioritize taking care of myself.

Alaska asked me to get my herd down to 5. 

I think that broke me. I haven't been sleeping cause I wake up crying every night. It isn't that I don't understand the logistics and practicalities, cost of feed, maintenance and all that, I do. And Im not trying to act like a petulant child. I just cant cope with this on top of everything else right now. I am trying to get into my own personal survival mode, where I can stash my heart and feelings into pandoras box, to just get through the hours, to keep moving and going through the motions until I am OK. Faking it til I can make it as they say. I cant even make it to the first stoplight before the tears start falling. Every drive, every day. I am not mad, just incredibly sad. I know he has no idea what they really mean to me, so I am not holding that against him, I just cant cut that deep right now. 

My BFF, Mom, neighbor M, and a couple others that know me pretty well have asked how things are. Everyone is shocked and they all, my own mother included said that 5 is too few. My Mom said to me that these goats are all I have. She doesn't love them or anything like I do, but she gets what they are for me. I expected everyone to tell me that 5 was reasonable and to just go slow but to get down to that eventually, when I could of course, but without prompting or even asking, they all shared the same sentiment. 

I don't suppose I really have words to explain that these animals are my heart, each for a different reason, some for personality, some for their genetics/quality/eye candy that I love to look at and pet, some for the sheer hard won relationship. It has taken years to earn the trust of Rigatoni (and even that is tenuous at best on any given day). My current plan is to get down to the 22 I wanted to take, pause and reassess. Then decide where I can afford to cut from there. And by that, I mean what my heart can afford. I understand that 22 might not be practical, I don't know if 5 is a realistic number I can reach though. 

If I end up taking a less practical approach and bringing more of a pet herd, I will most likely no longer be improving the breed and wont be breeding to sell breeding stock anymore, as the overall quality will be less. I prefer and enjoy the dairy goat raising (milking) over meat goats, but I think raising meat for my family would be a more practical move if I can convince myself to get to that point. I hate crossbreeding meat and dairy animals as you lose the years of breeding toward the very traits that made the breeds the quality they are. One time  I did breed a couple of tiny boers and a Nubian to my Nigerian buck one year as I did not have a Nubian buck, the boers were only 80lbs (but 2 years) and I didn't feel they could be safely bred to boer bucks that were literally more than double their weight. I bred for eye candy/pets/lower quality food animals basically and so I didn't lose another whole year of production for those animals. 

When I tried to explain that I am really not able to cut that deep right now, Alaska suggested that I get rid of all of my goats, move there for a year, and then get different goats up there. 

I know why he is suggesting that but I feel like he isn't hearing what I am saying.

I don't want anyone elses goats.


----------



## Mini Horses

I am going to throw this out there -- have not read your entire journal, nor know you from long past posts -- but, I have gone thru divorce, raising 2 kids, a SO whom I eventually married and he passed away.  During all of this I  have had animals and also had to sell off.  It hurts. I struggled to keep several and they were retired from breeding, not eating.     It's had moments of wonder...wonder how we got thru!   At this time I have spent a lot of years without a SO in my life and can say it is just fine.  Have always been a rather strong person and often a member of the "barely" club.   Currently looking at more farm time & less income.  Frugal living a must.

With all of this I read your recent posts and trepidation for selling the animals who are your heart.  Not sure when/where you met Alaska, or WHY you'd want to move to such extremes.  It does seem, however, that there is more lust than love and possibly this is NOT the move you need to make.  WHY do you feel you will be happy there when you plainly express otherwise?  WHY do you feel you MUST sell and move?  Can you not postpone this and give such a major life change more thought?  If it is love, it will endure.  If not, then you've saved a lot of time, money and saved yourself from extreme stress, loss of your goals &  "the point of no return".

Just as you have thought deeply about your own current life, make a list of the reasons WHY moving would be better.  Are there feelings as great?   Are you giving up "yourself" in this transition?   Do you need to slow down and reconsider?  Do you both have the same life goals and loves beyond some time together?  Trust me, true love & happiness is not about a fun date, a week of good times.  You need the stability of both parties having respect for each others quirks and loves, plus the ability to support them -- financially AND emotionally.

IMO  you need to reconsider the scope & timing of this move.


----------



## Southern by choice

Sorry, I still see all the red flags. Love never requires you to give up all that makes you happy. If he can't get this about you then he really is clueless about you and then what else? Pushing that line little by little and you keep adjusting... this is so very not healthy.
The fact that the man let you unload a bajillion pellet bags says way move about him and you. What man does that? 
Are you in love with the idea of love? 


ragdollcatlady said:


> I am afraid just me being in his space will be a major adjustment for him. He has had his freedom and space to himself for so long that I'm afraid I will cause his life to be quite a bit more chaos than he will be ok with. And if I'm confined to a small space during poor weather, I will likely struggle too.



Perhaps if you are really bent on this you need to suggest he sell his place and that way you have a new "nobody's" space but equal footing in this new space.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I think ya aren't doing yourself justice. You are not looking to add to your "life" to improve your "life" from where ya have made it to so far.....in fact, this is a crevice that is separating you from where ya are at, to a "chance" at something different...that ya have no way of knowing if it would even be worth the sacrfice being made. Then, after 6mnths to a year, if things don't work out....what then?.....uproot and move back to Cali?
I just think it is way too soon to be contemplating all that and I would stick with what makes me happy....even if it does cost a relationship or 2. If ya can't be accepted and loved for who and what ya are....as is...then, show them out the door and don't charge for the poop on their shoe.........I love your Boers and wish ya lived a bit closer....ya just don't know how many times I've gone back and looked at your pics ya have posted.....


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Can you not postpone this and give such a major life change more thought?


That was similar to my thoughts when I read RDCL's last post. There should be no hurry to move. You said the ownership of your current house is up in the air. I wouldn't do anything until that is cleared up. If Alaska is asking you to drop to 5 goats soley because of the cost of housing and feeding that many, maybe you will have the money to deal with that yourself after the house is sold. If he thinks any more than 5 is just too many to have regardless of cost or ability to support them ... well then I have to agree with others, maybe he isn't the one for you (sorry to even suggest it) 

I hope you know that it makes us old people very  to see our "daughter" suffering.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I know I don't "know" you very well, but I have followed your journey.  All I can say is be true to yourself.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thank you everyone for the support and insights, words of caution and wisdom....

To answer about the moving a ton pellets, he didn't ask me to. He was unhooking his trailer, going to leave them on there because he could not move them himself. He had sprained his ankle, it was bruised and swollen pretty bad from him walking and driving shortly after injuring it. I told him I could move them and I insisted he sit and ice that while I did. I regularly move chicken and goat food in 50 lb bags, not usually quite that much at a time, but still. Not a big deal. He did move them the next morning while I was putting them away, bringing them close to the hatch so I could reach them easier to put them on the pallet where they were destined to go. Team work as they say. And besides, who wouldn't do something that simple for a friend or neighbor? I mean, I think I like him more than I like my neighbors.

I know what I was feeling about this last development. Devastated fits the description. That is why I called my mama. She has known me my whole life and even a bit before! I know that sometimes I can be … shall we say, "differently perceptive???? " about my animals.... What I mean is, I know that sometimes things I think are totally reasonable to me, don't seem quite so reasonable to others. I was afraid my feelings that 5 might not be reasonable, may be one of those things. If people closest to me, that know me really and truly, still thought that 5 was reasonable... being able to tune into an average humans perceptions of course, then maybe I was being unreasonable, thinking that it was too steep a price. But seeing the shock on their faces and hearing all 6 people respond the same, I know that I am still walking on steady ground. And I am not saying absolutely not, but most likely I can't. At least not right now. The best I can do (besides pray) is to take things one step at a time. First get to the 22 I wanted to take. Pause, breathe, then feel and think of the next logical place to adjust.

This is one place I may have to say no, for myself. Because I cant reduce my whole life so far that there isn't any of me left.



Bruce said:


> That was similar to my thoughts when I read RDCL's last post. There should be no hurry to move. You said the ownership of your current house is up in the air. I wouldn't do anything until that is cleared up. If Alaska is asking you to drop to 5 goats soley because of the cost of housing and feeding that many, maybe you will have the money to deal with that yourself after the house is sold. If he thinks any more than 5 is just too many to have regardless of cost or ability to support them ... well then I have to agree with others, maybe he isn't the one for you (sorry to even suggest it)



To this... yes. The house issue will have to be solved before anything. Period. That isn't even up for debate. Unfortunately, that is part of what is stressing me out, not knowing if I am going to be pushed to move before I am ready or willing to do so. I do have a couple ideas, but I am hoping that whichever way the house goes, I can arrange to have adequate time to resituate, if do find that I have to move. And that is not factoring Mr Alaska in to the equation yet.

I do know that the cost in Alaska to feed my kids will be more than I am used to spending. I made sure to ask about prices and accessibility while I was visiting goat peeps up there. Here, when it freezes, my goats eat drastically more for the week or 2.... I know they are in fact going to need more calories, nutritional consideration, weather protection, etc...while in an extreme climate, and for much longer than just a couple weeks. So getting my numbers down for that reason is just prudent. And if blessings do come my way, then just maybe, I will be able to cover the necessities for my goats and myself, once the house situation is resolved. If things don't go so smoothly, then perhaps in another year, more of my debt will be farther under control and I can figure out what I need to do at that point.

And to the last line of that quote.... I am on the same page. 

If I may share a little bit of observation from my mom. She believes and I agree, that he is probably frustrated and overwhelmed right now. He was willing to build a barn to accommodate whatever I was asking for. He is not a builder, but he is trying to build a big structure. Not even a particular fancy one (though the computer program makes it look downright fancy, the design is pretty basic... remember he does computers for a living ) And he was trying desperately to get the foundation and ground work done before the winter as that means construction weather will be over there. He wasn't necessarily trying to rush to get me there right now though he assures me I am welcome. I assessed the temperature situation and felt that the best time to move desert animals is at the end of our winter, but before the summer hits over there... to get them acclimated to the "warm" season so they can immediately start to work on winter "clothes" when the chill sets in, months before they would normally have that here. He was trying to have the basis of the barn done so that if I was ready, and my house issues were done and the shipping arrangements sorted out, then, just maybe, this next spring might be an option. Then the cost of things and advice from other people started to snowball. The cost is now far more than he is wanting to spend and everyone up there tells him the same thing. Tell her to sell them all and buy new ones up there. 

And about my trepidation about being in his space, I was just sharing my own thoughts about the situation.... That is solely a concern of mine. He does not share that concern and is confused about why I am worried about it. He has been nothing but generous about sharing any and everything in his home, including being in his personal space and welcoming me make his house my home. He mentioned that he thought I would probably prefer to have a dining table (I would) and he was asking if I had given any thought to where my stuff might go and what I would want to bring. One large item I would like to bring is a hutch my grandma gave me when she moved. It belonged to a sweet gentleman named Lloyd, my grandfathers best friend. He was a large man, kind and gentle who loved to sing. As a child, I remember that the board games were stored in the bottom and keepsakes we couldn't touch were kept in the top display case. I use it and it is now full to the top with goat supplies, medications, syringes, microscopes, heat lamps, paperwork.... you name it, it is there. But if it isn't practical enough to bring it, I could find something similar to serve the same purpose without any hard feelings. He even went so far as to insist I give him the dimensions to see if it would fit in one of the more obvious spots that seemed logical. He mentioned a couple of the decorations I have and thought they might fit on one particular space as well. He has offered to make room in his closet for clothing of mine... probably just so I will wear clothes as I seem to have a penchant for forgetting those as often as I can get away with it.... I do actually live in the desert so if you choose to skype me during the hottest part of the day during a hundred degree heat wave... well, then that's on you Mr!


----------



## babsbag

FIVE!!!!!!!!!   5!!!!!!!!!!!!    FIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   How in the world would you choose 5? Slow down, take your time. Or better yet, sell the house, move to Anderson, bring ALL your goats, and help me in the dairy.  I would love to have a crazy goat person living here.   I know of some vet offices that are hiring too. Come on up.   I don't "love" my goats like you do and even I couldn't narrow it down to 5.   But then I couldn't live in Alaska either, I don't care who wanted me there...I'm NOT going. I love my desert.


----------



## babsbag

PS. I still think I should introduce you to my son.   He lives near Merced, still in the desert.   After all, we do already share a last name.


----------



## Bruce

babsbag said:


> PS. I still think I should introduce you to my son.   He lives near Merced, still in the desert.   After all, we do already share a last name.




What a coincidence! Is it something super common like "Smith" or much less common and a really bizarre coincidence?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Be careful what you wish for @babsbag …. you just might get it!  

We do share a last name. It isn't exactly common, its an average Spanish surname, it means "from Gallaecian Spain" (but don't tell my ex that, he refuses to believe it even though it was his....) so here on the west coast, you will find someone every now and again. There is a handful here in the town where I live (not counting my kids), but no relation that I know of. We actually didn't know until I bought a goat, Raviolianna, from her and I saw her signature on the paperwork.


----------



## goatgurl

i'm kind of agreeing with @Mini Horses on this.  you need to sit down and make the pro and con list.  I have read your journal for the longest time and the thing that strikes me is that after the divorce you have never just stopped and spent some time learning to live with yourself.  quietly, just yourself, learning to love and accept yourself again.  going thru a divorce is hard on your heart and your mind.  you and only you know whats important to you and what you are willing to part with.  just don't give away yourself, don't accept something that may be wrong for you.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I don't know if my definition of alone is different from everyone elses… because I have literally been alone for most of my marriage. 

My ex moved out years ago, as in took his clothes and all the stuff he needed to live every day and rented an apartment 3 hours away. That to me is a clear point that said we were over, even if the legal side wasn't done yet. It took me some time to pay for the lawyer to get the legal side of things started, but the marriage was over a long time ago. He rarely lived in the same house for any consecutive amount of time anyways. For years, he lived at his moms while the kids and I lived here (180 miles away). Sometimes he came to visit for a couple days a month, sometimes not. Aside from monetary support (he generally paid most of the bills), I have been alone and relied on myself, church, friends and family for help with regular everyday life stuff, as he wasn't around. I call a friend or the tow truck if I break down on the side of the road. I walk or call a taxi for a ride if I need one. I call a friend or family or tell my goats about it if I need something emotional. For a couple years, he did technically live here, but would take every job that had him away from here for a few months or years, whatever, just to get away. So when the kids were grown and he moved out for good, that was just the obvious end to the long road. I had my well going dry right around the same time and so many other things to worry about that I didn't waste time worrying about him. I had myself, my kids and my animals to worry about. A year after he moved out I made sure to say that I deserved more and would settle for no less than a divorce, just for clarification. Several months after that I decided that I was interested in seeing what is out there, other possibilities, if maybe anyone might be interested in me, possibly a real relationship, with the sharing time, stuff and everything that is supposed to go along with that. I realize that some of you may not think that the years I spent alone were enough to find most of myself and develop a sense of who I am. But I do, though I continue to change a little bit every day, hopefully for the better. If you feel like the only time I could possibly have grown and learned to love myself is after he moved out that last time, well, then you are wrong, had I not learned to love myself, I would have let him keep things as they were, it was easier and he was never around anyways. He hurt me many times over 27 years but I tried to be a good wife, mother and just a good person. I learned to be strong over those trying times because I had to. The sacrifices I made for my kids hurt sometimes, but I survived. Teaching myself to find companionship in my girlfriends and my animals rather than turning to a man outside my marriage, just because the one within was treating me poorly, took strength and a commitment that he didn't deserve, but that I did. I wasn't faithful for him. I was faithful for me. Because I am worth it. I gave everything I had so I could honestly say that I did. That he didn't do the same is on him. I do have some times when I struggle, but I am generally pretty sure of myself and what I want and need. 

Some of the issues I am facing with Alaska are simply part of a new relationship, learning about each other. You are right that he doesn't know me really well or he would never have ever suggested zero goats... But I can forgive him that, just this once, assuming he doesn't make that mistake again . Almost everything else in my life is negotiable. Where I live, what kind of work I do to pay my way, what I drive, wear  .... so many things don't really matter to me. My cats and my goats matter. My kids matter, and the important people in my life matter too. My house/home/foundation matter, but ultimately, my house is one of those things that I cant take to heaven or hell.... so in the end, it is also ultimately negotiable.... I'll just miss it a lot (the house issue has nothing to do with Alaska, it has to do with the ex.) I do struggle and worry sometimes, but who doesn't? I know that I need to hold firmly to the few things I truly can't live without and I can negotiate the rest. Occasionally, I do falter and I am glad I have a solid support system to tell me if I am right or wrong.

Also, part of the difficulty with Alaska is, well, that Alaska is so darn far away. Yes it would be best if we could take more time to get to know each other, but certain other limiting factors aside, the most ideal way he and I will get to know each other is actually, up close and personal and that means I will probably end up there...if we can figure everything else out. So far, what I do know about him, is that he a strong, steady, reliable guy. He takes care of business, finishes what he starts and shows up when he says he will. He has a desire to learn, to stay physically fit and he values intelligence and common sense. He has been very receptive to my concerns and has adapted to a couple of real issues I have brought up. I feel safe and comfortable with him. I enjoy his company and he enjoys mine as well. He is a good human and a really nice person. And I love making him laugh when he isn't expecting it. Hopefully this latest speedbump will be just that... a little slowdown.


----------



## babsbag

Hopefully once he gets to know the goats he will like them as much as you do. They tend to be addictive, as you well know. I am not sure about having goats in snow country. Obviously people do it but I'm not sure how. Does he live far enough north that you are going to have days on end with no sunlight? That would drive me mad as I live for sunshine and summer. I'm thinking if I lived where the summers were endless daylight I would be in big trouble as I could never sleep in the daylight, I am not a napper at all.  Dark = sleep, light = work. Just the way I roll. It would take a huge adjustment for me to live there...heck, I can't even find another state in the lower 48 that I am willing to move too. Maybe AZ , but that is a pretty big "maybe".


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> "from Gallaecian Spain"


You mean your ex and Bab's DH and I are almost related?? 3 of my grandparents were born in Spain in the mid 1890s. Father's father was from the Leon area, mother the Pamplona area and my maternal grandmother in Barcelona. Of course that is far from the Gallaecian area, Leon is closer.


----------



## babsbag

Very well could be but we compared family trees as much as we could and came back with nothing. My DH grew up about 30 miles from where @ragdollcatlady lives.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Well, all I know about exs family is that the not so distant relatives came from New Mexico. My own family goes back to Spain on one branch and Mexico on another (mom is going to see if she has the info for where my grandma and grandpa were born). The other lines go back to Indian (and ultimately to a sister of Pocahontas I believe) and another goes back to one woman that immigrated over on the mayflower. 

And that is how I became a MexiSpanishWhitish goddess! 

I had a text show up out of the blue, while I was feeling a bit blue, from an old friend. The first friend I made when I moved here in fact. We caught up a little over text for a couple days and I realize that I miss all the hours we used to spend talking when the kids were little. Between being retired military and then a CO, he had a lot of stories to tell.... and when he didn't have actual stories, he would tell tall tales.... some just to make me blush! Nothing too bad, but he liked to make me squirm a little once in awhile, just for a laugh of two. Our kids were the same ages so they used to play every evening during the summer and he and I had hours of supervising the youngsters as they ran and played We just sat in the front yard chatting and visiting with any other neighbors that came by on evening walks. He would also look up info on spiders that the kids and I found and would print up the info for us to learn about them. Man! The years have just flown! What I wouldn't give for one more evening like that, kids running together playing gleefully, the summer heat setting behind the house as the sun went down, and the company of a good friend. 

But time marches on.... DS2 will be here next week to pick up DS3. I guess they have an event they are going to. I plan on sending them back to my moms with the car full of baby toys for my niece and nephews. Mom was looking for dinosaurs, so I am sending those, some cars, "little people", doll house and accessories, and anything else I think they would like that I can part with. So far I have 6 boxes and a bag with boxes in it, and I think they may not have enough room.... the kid drives a Jetta and the boys are 5'10" and 6' tall.... 

I also have a friend that loves books as much as I do and I am probably going to see her tomorrow to pass on a couple of book collections that she wants. Her son is in first grade I think? Magic Tree House should be about the right reading level I think, and the Animal Ark books should be just a grade or 2 above that, but maybe she will read them to the kids. My kids used to pile into bed with me and I would read out loud for an hour or so until they fell asleep, well into the later years of elementary school. One time I picked up a couple of books when they were on sale, thinking they sounded like something my kids would like.... they weren't too interested, so I picked one up and started to read to them while they were eating lunch one day, and the rest, as they say, is history! .... I think DD now owns all of the books in that series (Warriors) and is looking for copies of a couple of the newest in that collection…. we are talking a whole bunch of them!!! 

I managed to install a new window AC that the ex had delivered to us. I think letting him nearly die of heatstroke one day while waiting for me to fetch some photos he wanted, might have had some influence on his decision to be so generous. And that wasn't even one of the hottest days!!! but he doesn't live where it is hot so he was far more uncomfortable than I was.  I just cant afford to have the central air fixed yet. But DS3 and I will take it, the price was right so no complaints here. DS3 likes to lay under the ceiling fan in the family room on his phone, but now he can be comfy while playing his game console in the other room too.


----------



## Latestarter

I am a son of the Mayflower and related to several of the original mayflower passengers. So perhaps we are related as well in a distant sort of way. No Spanish or Mexican here but rumor there's a little Indian mixed in there somewhere.


----------



## babsbag

When my boys were in Junior High I was looking for a good book to read and picked one out of their room, Martin the Warrior from the Redwall series. I ended up reading all the books they had and buying more. I saw some just a few weeks ago that have been written since then and I might just have to buy them. I called them "little critter books". I seldom read anymore...no time. I also read all the Star Wars sequels that my kids owned; those were the days.

There is supposedly some Indian in my mom's background too and I was even told I was related to Pocahontas but I never put much stock in it. My grandmother on the other side always said that we were related to William Penn. Who knows.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

My family, grandma especially (moms mom), used to do genealogy so I believe they have the records back to the one from the mayflower. I have a huge book that another family member put together after locating us while doing genealogy as well, from my grandfathers line, that's the Pocahontas sister side. 

My mother has some records so she was going to see where my fathers parents line are from, that's the Spanish and Mexican side. Every now and again I get curious... then I get tired of it.

And for books.... Oh if only I had the time to just be a real princess of the goats.... I would read. and read... and read some more. I loved reading the same books the kids did. We went through the Harry potter series together and the kids used to tell me when they came across a really good book they thought I would like.... My BFF was into the Pillars of the Earth so I read a couple of those and then she was on a kick where she read the books about King Henrys wives so I read most of those as well.... I just (finally) finished the written abridged Princess Bride as suggested by DS3. Then I picked up The Shack at the airport, it has only been about 10 years since one of my other closest friends recommended that one. I am most of the way through it. 

The one time I remember getting in trouble as a teenager, I had my books confiscated. Don't even remember what I did. But I didn't watch TV, go out, or do anything else besides take care of and play with my animals …. and no one wanted to take responsibility for them so they never took them away.


----------



## Latestarter

ragdollcatlady said:


> I didn't watch TV, go out, or do anything else besides take care of and play with my animals …. and no one wanted to take responsibility for them so they never took them away.


  Kinda funny that most parents learn pretty quick to NOT administer punishment that punishes them at the same time...


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> My own family goes back to Spain on one branch and Mexico on another (mom is going to see if she has the info for where my grandma and grandpa were born). The other lines go back to Indian (and ultimately to a sister of Pocahontas I believe) and another goes back to one woman that immigrated over on the mayflower.


I'm pretty sure I have 1 Mayflower connection as well. You, @Latestarter  and I might be related 



babsbag said:


> Martin the Warrior from the Redwall series.


I read those a few years ago, very engaging. Actually the first I "read" was a "book on CD" for the 4 hour drives to MA.


----------



## Latestarter

Genealogy isn't really a major care to me. Not knocking those who care about it, but to me, those folks are long gone, and when I'm gone it won't be a factor to me one way or the other. I'm also a Son of the Revolution and had ancestors at Bunker (really Breed's) Hill when that whole evolution went down. Right off the top of my head I know I'm a direct descendant of Myles Standish. There are others as well. My dad published a genealogy book before he died, actually years ago, and updated it every time he found and verified additional information. To be a member of the Mayflower Society, you have to have solid, verifiable proof of descent from a/any/some Mayflower passenger(s). And they have their noses so high in the air (superiority) that they check EVRYTHING multiple times before they approve membership. 

He then went a step further and spent time over in Britain, Ireland, Scotland and Germany to track our ancestry prior to crossing the Atlantic. that was a bit more arduous as with multiple world wars and such, many records no longer exist. But I have ancestors that were royalty as well. Maybe those lines are what made/make me such a royal PITA sometimes?  He published a second book with all that info.

I have the books stored in a box here someplace...


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm more of a mutt myself.  Ancesters came from the Cherokee Nation in Georgia before they got forced to move toward Oklahoma, another from somewhere in Africa, some as a result of the potato famine in Ireland and somehow a Scot just for giggles.


----------



## Bruce

Latestarter said:


> and had ancestors at Bunker (really Breed's) Hill when that whole evolution went down.


Not to mention the REVOLUTION! 
Presumably so do I though I don't know where that family lore came from.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Framed a couple pics of Alaska and I and hung a couple cork boards up. I still need something for the wall to cover the old mailbox slot and something for the one open spot, but then that room should be pretty much set for stuff on the walls. The other pic, next to the white frame, is of one of my closest friends and I about 18 years ago.



 

 

 


Added new hasps to the broken back panel on my trailer, praying it will be enough. I wasn't strong enough to bend the brackets that hold that part, back to how they were, so I replaced the broken hasp, tightened the remaining one and added another one to each side.  I have to go get hay tomorrow on my lunch break so anyone in the mood to pray, please include me and the trailer! 

I have decided that since it has plenty of vitamin C and all the other benefits found in orange juice (liquids to stay hydrated and oranges of course, and it is cold since it is stored in the fridge), mimosas are now officially considered a healthy beverage in my house and I should most definitely consume them daily!  (Don't worry though, I am heavier handed on the juice side and really just need the champagne for some bubbles since that makes it almost romantic!) I am trying to stay cool and hydrated at the moment...


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So I loaded up DS2s Jetta as full as he let me, with baby toys for the niece and nephews. With my 2 big boys, I am amazed that we got as much in there as we did. I think 6 cardboard boxes, a bag with 3 small plastic storage boxes, one baby doll and her bunk bed, one big storage box full of legos (for DS2) and a huge box of his old books. Oh and the boys went through 2 drawers full of video games and handheld Gameboy and DS units and took what they wanted, and then set aside all the stuff I can donate. 

DS2 brought stuff for "everything burgers" and the boys put dinner together while I cleaned up. We had a delicious dinner and a nice little bit of catching up. They left this morning for an event out of town, I believe they are meeting the ex and DS1. Hope they have a great time! 

With those toys out of the way, I tried to tidy up a little bit in here. Slowly but surely. 

I decided to hold onto the old dollhouse I wanted to send to my niece so I can paint it first. I am thinking of making it almost like a haunted house.... her parents will love it that way, I mean, she was named after a character in a kids Halloween type show after all.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

OK, so when I die, I will NOT be remembered for how clean I keep my house.... though the kids and friends say it is comfortable.....  but maybe, just maybe, my kids will remember me for good food... see attached pics. My first attempt at making sourdough in the cast iron dutch oven. I thought it was a bit overcooked, but the crust is crunchy (and I actually really like it) and the center is soft, a little bit dense, but I am kinda just flying by the seat of my pants as mom would say. I have general recipe and throw it together as I go. I made the recipe for beer starter on my own since I couldn't find any online to help me a couple years ago, when I was starting with sourdough. Oh and I don't actually make it sour cause I prefer it on the slightly sweeter side.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Looks delish to me!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Looks great to me!!  Would go really well with soup...  Maybe some roast beef and green chile.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bet it would make great garlic bread for lasagna....


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like RDCL needs to make another batch, you guys have already made plans for what she has!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I ended up making broccoli cheddar soup to go with it, but everyone else's ideas sound fantastic too!  

One of these days, I'll have the recipe down so I can make it how I want to every time. But this one definitely counts as a success!


----------



## Mini Horses

Yum -- broccoli/cheddar sounds great!  Love a good crusty bread & thick soup together.

Recipe?  Well, my grandma always said "you FEEL the dough" to know it's right.     Of course, that isn't what you need to know when using different flours & seasonings.   But isn't anything I remember more than the taste & texture of biscuits & fresh bread that woman took out of the wood stove oven!  Xcept maybe the pretty jars lined up in the cellar!

I'm thinking a REALLY good picture of a few shelves of jars of canned goods -- in a closet -- may just be all I need.    Open it when I get a hankering to dig & plant & can -- then rest.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

The bread and soup were good, so I took them work to "share" the goodness... (and calories!!! ) 

In an effort to add some almost effortless exercise, my girlfriend and I decided that since she was going to walk Siri and I was planning on walking Beaux and Doodles, we should just walk together. I drive to town to walk, because of the sidewalks and lack of goat head thorns mostly and I actually end up walking right past her apartment on my 3 mile walk. I just usually walk from 9/10 to 11 or so and she usually walks around 7... compromise means 8 was just right. Yes, I actually drive 4 miles to walk the dogs 3 miles.... The first day was great. She had the dachshund sisters on a double leader and I had Beaux with his backpack, where he carries my phone, drivers license and poop bags, etc. Smooth walk, time went fast as we had someone to talk to, soooo nice!  Then there was the next day... this is me we are talking about right? This time, I swear, anyone that saw us walking from the start to the finish would have put that S### on U tube and would have surely been shaking their heads wondering how the 2 of us managed to convince anyone that we were responsible enough to handle 3 dogs, let alone be responsible for ourselves!!!! First thing, Siri slipped out of her harness within about 30 seconds of starting our walk. No biggie, we pause, laugh, get straightened out and start again. The girls keep trying to wrestle and run and get tangled up with each other and trip up Beaux by getting under his legs.... just a mess. Then we get about a third of the way through and Doodles is limping. So I pick her up and carry her. Then Beaux decided to shake... and my water bottle pulled open his backpack and the dog treats and empty bags go flying... 3 different times!!! So we are in the middle of the street, picking up stuff and reorganizing again and again and again.... Thankfully there are no cars or people around so we were good. But we manage to get back to the truck safe and sound, mostly, so all is well that ends well right? We say goodbye and as I'm packing up my dogs, she yells to me that Siri is coming back! And boy was she, at top dachshund speed! She had pulled the leash loose and came flying back to the dog party! We laughed a lot but were sooo much more tired from that walk than from the one the night before...….. Gotta run... grabbing my dogs to try another walk! Wish me luck!


----------



## Bruce

Good luck! And don't forget to take a videographer with you this time.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Yesterdays walk was uneventful and tonight it was just me n Beaux... so nothing fun happened. Oh but I forgot to mention the couple miles I walked with Beast round and round the backyard the other night.... I was going to walk Beaux alone in town since my friend wasn't able to make it, but my big ole beast had other plans for me. Beautiful Beast literally tore his gate open and was out in the yard. I heard the jailbreak and knew exactly what was up. I have been needing to trim his hooves so I figured I'd just do that then put him in with the girls.... which is why he busted out anyways.... but he is a couple hundred pounds of a little bit nervous... so I knew we were gonna exercise a good long time first. And we did. We walked for about an hour and a half.  Finally he started to get tired and nervous and attempted to go through a big woodpile. I got close enough to clip the leash to his collar, then I let him climb out before dragging him to a tree and tying him so I could get on with the business of doing his feet. Put him in with the girls and wouldn't you know it, but the last few days, he stands on the fence at feeding time, just like the girls, and lets me scratch him without too much worry. Silly boy!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Well, I don't remember the other thing I was going to share....

But I do got a good one for y'all:

So it was Wednesday after work, its been a long couple days, I was a little tired, smelled a little bit like animals and was super ready to share a couple nice glasses of wine with B, kick up my feet and just unwind while the dachshund duo ran around/wrestled, you know, the usual. I stopped at the grocery store, finally decided which Stella Rosa to get as we like almost all of them, but I saw some deals on pretty labeled wines on the bottom shelf, so I was looking to see if maybe I wanted to get a second bottle since I was there and all. This voice above me starts talking to me and I politely respond, in that noncommittal, barely acknowledging way... you know, answering back just enough to be polite, nothing too engaging, not even being polite enough to stop reading to really even look up...'Oh no, not drinking alone, my girlfriend is coming over'.... 'No, not GIRLFRIEND GIRLFRIEND, you know, my friend that is a girl'.... 'just unwinding, you know girl talk' … 'couple drinks, just complain about some coworkers, life, you know...'  and then he mentions something like, "well if you are looking for something that's really good, this stuff is the best"... and he points to something on the top shelf. So I stand up, starting to feel like I'm actually being rude, look at what he is still pointing to, but it is just pineapple vodka. He is still pointing so I pause and look at him, finally realizing that he appears to be posing. And I see muscles... and more muscles.... Dude is absolutely ripped! I note that it is 6 PM and he is well put together, clean, freshly shaven, hair in perfect place... I am all but the opposite by this time of day, having been up for 12 hours already. I didn't look closely enough to even see what color his eyes were, just took in the whole person, and my first thought was that with all those muscles, he clearly does nothing but work out all day (kudos to him, but... ) and that he has clearly used these pickup lines hundreds of times before. I will admit that I was pretty amused and I did smile this time as I tried to once again, gently decline from inviting him to our girls night, even though he mentioned, again, how he could really use a drink and he would be happy to strip for us, not even charging us anything, just, you know, a few drinks! To be fair... as ripped as he was throughout his shoulders, he probably looked fantastic in much less than his very modest T-shirt and jeans! After he finally walked away, offering his number one last time, just in case (yes I still declined), I realized that I totally missed a perfect opportunity! I should have asked for his number and if I could grab a quick pic so they could see him, then asked if he wanted to actually strip for a bunch of girls and I could have arranged a going away party for B....  she is moving in a month and all the coworkers would have really enjoyed Mr Ripped even if I wasn't interested... Sorry B! Sorry coworkers! And so sorry Mr Ripped! My BFF said that was probably a first for him... I was probably the first person to ever turn him down like that!  Maybe that is why he looked so confused that I kept declining!?!?  Just as an aside, he wasn't standing too close or making me uncomfortable in any way, it was just funny how he was trying so hard to get invited to our crazy mellow "party" with me an B, hanging in the front yard! I can only imagine what he thought our night was going to look like, versus what it really did! 

You know with us constantly saying to one dog or another, 'don't you try and kiss me you poop eater! don't jump on me, what do you have?, where did you go, would you quit that! get over here! stop barking!'.... 

And yes, I let Alaska know before I posted this... He may have sounded a tiny bit jealous...  and no I did not tell Mr Ripped that my boyfriend would be very unhappy if he had to fly 3000 miles to come protect his girlfriend from too many muscles but I was wearing my ring so he could have determined I was taken if my constant declining wasn't enough.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

And I sold 2 of StinkerBelles black and white, moonspotted and blue eyed little girls today.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sounds like a nice wine aisle!   I'd maybe asked what else went with the strip -- say, a bump & grind dance?  So, give me a sample show now ---- yeah, I'd let him shine first.      No low ego there.  

AND -- congrats on the goat sales.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Yeah.... maybe next time! 

Soooo apparently I am not actually responsible enough to walk the dog by myself....  Thankfully Beaux is actually responsible enough to babysit me,  so it all worked out OK in the end!  One of my shoelaces caught on the hook of the opposite foot and took me down for the win. Hiking boots-1, me-0.  Beaux stopped and sat immediately when asked, waiting patiently for me to get my laces under control and catch my breath after I hit the pavement. I cant even walk the dog by myself! I did finish the walk but a little more tired than I should have been.


----------



## Latestarter

Dang... bet you felt some kinda graceful huh? Hope you didn't hurt yourself aside from pride. Unplanned falls like that can lead to some pretty bad issues.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Just a smidge of road rash on my knees, most of the impact was on the heel of my right hand... I'll be feeling that tomorrow... 

And as for grace... I'm about as graceful as a rock... at least when I sit still!....  Once I'm actually in motion though I'm all hurricane! (Wellllll maybe more like a little sandstorm with hiccups! ) and I may or may not have heard the phrase "bull in a China shop " once or twice.... and that was from my old friend and confidant of 28 years,  so I suppose he likely knows a thing or 2 about me!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Sooo….

Did I ever mention to y'all anything about my life being, I don't know, full of far too much excitement, or anything along those lines?  Cause here is one for you.

Apparently my kid finally caught up to the evil Count Rugen (you might remember him as the six fingered man from the Princess Bride) but when he declared "My name is Inigo Montoya, you killed my father, prepare to die!" He found out that the count's sword, was still as sharp as the day is long, and it readily sliced open his chin to leave a scar, that the boy would still remember the count, and his evil ways.... Forever!...…   Except my kids name isn't actually Inigo Montoya.... so there is that, his father isn't actually dead, the count was actually a woman with a normal number of digits on each hand, and the counts sword wasn't actually a sword at all, but in fact, it was a car door, swung open into the path of said kid, as he attempted to make his way to work on his rusty, trusty old bicycle, this very morning. So I got a call around 6:55 to ride my reliable old Silver Durango to the rescue, into the town proper, to collect my damaged offspring and deliver him 45 minutes away to the emergency room, to have his face sewn back together.
Like Frankenstein. 

True story. Well, mostly. 

(I was gonna post the before pic, but it may have been too graphic for sensitive viewers... or you might have been reading mid meal, so I have chosen to include only post-repair pictures.)




 



When we were done at the ER, we got caffeine at the local starbucks and stopped for his favorite Italian soda at Cost Plus. Bought the poor kid a new shirt and then ended up going to Sals for the first time. They are a local famous Mexican food restaurant, with a chili con carne that is to die for!!!! Since we moved here, I have wanted to try them, the nearest one is 20 minutes from home... But if I only knew then what I know now!!! If y'all are ever in the central valley here in Cali, you HAVE to try them if you love Mexican food! The chili con carne was delightfully spicy , but they had us try the chili verde and that was really delicious too.

Kid came home and slept off the mornings excitement.

He regularly says this.... "You know, if I get hit by a car, I won't have to go to work today!" Well apparently, when it actually happens... it's not that much fun!!! STOP saying that already!!!!!

Ok, life, that's enough now! Behave! Sit! Calm yourself! Be quiet (or whatever!!! just settle down please!)


----------



## Bruce

Always a fun time at your place! At least it looks like your son came out pretty well considering what could have happened.



ragdollcatlady said:


> If y'all are ever in the central valley here in Cali, you HAVE to try them if you love Mexican food!


Why bother, I heard a poll was taken and the best Mexican restaurant in the country is ....
Taco Bell! 

Though I do have to add a personal comment to that result
 Taco Bell, at best, kinda sorta resembles real Mexican food.


----------



## Latestarter

And the best Italian food is from Fazano's... (Italian fast food rest in case you don't know)  Sorry the kid came away with that Frankenstein look. He appears not all that worried about it though. He can make up some grandiose story to tell his kids about how that scar came about. Hope the bill isn't too grandiose...


----------



## Bruce

Never heard of Fazano's


----------



## Latestarter

Western thing I guess... They had them in CO and I've seen them elsewhere as well but can't remember where... maybe FL or VA.   Really want to win the Mega Millions tonight. Bought a ticket a few days ago for tonights drawing. Just looked at it and it's a friggin powerball ticket   Incompetent cashier printed out tickets for the wrong damn game. So... Guess I'll just have to win that one instead tomorrow night. It's only 1/2 the MM amount though.


----------



## Mike CHS

When my Mom was terminally ill I was working in Memphis and was fortunate enough to be able to work from home while I was running her convenience store up in Missouri about 80 miles away.  I punched the wrong game in for a customer and rather than cancel it I paid for it and kept it.  It was a $10,000 winner.


----------



## Latestarter

Heck... that would be a great ticket for me right now as well. Any little bit helps!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I have nothing against Taco Bell, but the true Spanish/Mexicali blood comes through in my love for authentic Mexican food. I am trying my hand at making a few "authentic" dishes, as close an I can get anyways, my carnitas were off the hook BTW! but they do have the "cali" twist on them since I am a true california baby.

I would love to win the lotto, but I only play the mega millions, only when I am in one particular gas stop, only when I remember and happen to have the $2 in cash. One time, years ago, my first time gambling in fact, I won $3000 on a keno game. I picked 6 out of 6 numbers.


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> One time, years ago, my first time gambling in fact, I won $3000 on a keno game. I picked 6 out of 6 numbers.


First time lucky, good time to quit!



Latestarter said:


> It's only 1/2 the MM amount though.


I bet it would be enough to buy a nice tractor.


----------



## Bruce

Happy Birthday @ragdollcatlady !!


----------



## Pastor Dave

It sounds like he was prophetically correct. He didn't have to go to work, and he got a new shirt for his troubles.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Look who dropped in to celebrate my birthday with me....



 







Best birthday surprise!He came in just as I was getting off work midday on Saturday. He brought some birthday presents, wine and flowers too. We worked on rebuilding my rickety trailer, then he took me to Sals for dinner tonight.  The manager came by to say hi, since I was just there, and she sent home a burrito for Baylee and sent her good wishes, and I got a free birthday drink.  

I still have to go to work, but I get to enjoy Mr Alaska's company for a couple more days!

My Frankenkid is doing ok. He was back to work this morning.


----------



## babsbag

Well that was the best kind of birthday surprise you could ask for. Happy birthday and glad that you enjoyed your day...and your surprise.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

What a great surprise!


----------



## Mini Horses

NICE!!   Love those kind of surprises.


----------



## Bruce

Darn good thing you hadn't decided to go somewhere for the weekend!


----------



## Latestarter

What a great way to enjoy your birthday! Nice!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I had a great birthday! I got to enjoy Alaska and just get to be with him a little more. Time is something we don't get nearly enough of. He just let me know he made it home safely. 

My truck is in the shop. I broke a spindle and pin??? not sure what that is, but they wouldn't let me take her from the shop without towing her if I was inclined to have her repaired anywhere else. So there is $400 in repairs and I am relying on coworkers for rides. Feels bad. Hope she is done tomorrow, as I desperately need to get hay for my babies. The place they are getting the used spindle from, put the part on the wrong truck this morning, so my truck is stripped, ready for the part, that is scheduled to arrive tomorrow morning. I am really glad I insisted they do a more thorough inspection. Their free inspection wasn't comprehensive enough to catch it even though I knew something worse was going on.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Beaux Jangles (my dog) had surgery this morning.  He had a lump on his abdomen, most likely just a fatty tissue tumor, (Dr checked it a few months ago) but it was about a C or D cup sized mass by now (honestly resembled an implant), and it as under the muscle so it was starting to really hurt him. We were walking the other night, Alaska had fallen asleep early but I still had hours left to work so I took Beaux and Doodles out for our walk, thinking I would get in about 4 miles. But a little after 2 miles, I noticed him limping... as soon as he realized I was watching him, Beaux straightened up, quickened his pace and tried to hide the limp, but I felt terrible.  Our usual walk is 3 miles, but I slowed to a easy stroll for the last 3/4 miles back to the car and called the walk early since he was hurting. He did fine and is recovering quietly now, at my feet, just licking the carpet.... don't ask, he's a dog, I don't know why! He will wear a cone and spend a majority of his time in the huge crate in the front room for the next couple weeks. I was actually pretty surprised how much it bothered me to sedate him. I sedate my animals when needed and I am usually OK. I let the other tech that was assisting me, know that I was bothered and asked if she wouldn't mind monitoring the anesthesia, not to hesitate to call me as I can still function and act on my own pets in an emergency, but I appreciated her being the primary tech for the actual surgery. 

And..... my cat Jasmine has a lump on her leg that needs attention too. Sometime, maybe around  Tuesday, I had noticed a really hard lump on her back leg. I was really hoping for an abscess as that has an easy solution... but no such luck, the fluid has a clearish, almost joint fluid look to it. Kind of like extra gooey slobber.... We ran out of time today, but the Dr said she would try to remove it on Monday... Why do MY animals have to have the weird stuff!!! This lump is not near any joints so it isn't likely actual joint fluid.... Dr is stumped as well, and  Xrays don't show anything obvious.  

"Dusty" (finally named my truck) is back from the shop. She stops without making noise now. I cant afford the other $650 worth of work she needs, but now I can stop at least. 

I have a family coming to see goats tomorrow, hope that goes well. 

I gotta try out the "new" trailer tomorrow since I need hay. Alaska rebuilt the whole thing and painted her purple for me! I still need to try and figure out the lights and why they aren't working... but the rest of it looks pretty good.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure hope they both heal well for ya.... ....it is a shame tho, they wait until ya have company before these things manifested and distracted ya from your company...


----------



## Latestarter

Glad your dog is well and recovering, and it wasn't something more serious. Hope your cat turns into nothing serious as well. Glad Al is there to help keep you more or less "distracted" from all the usual goings on. Glad the trailer is now purple for you, and fixed/working   Good luck with the potential goat sales.


----------



## Bruce

Lucky you work for a vet RDCL! No way to afford such surgeries otherwise. Hope they heal up well.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Even working there, sometimes I cant afford to do all that my pets/rescues need. Thankfully I can usually do more than if I didn't work there though, and some things I can do at home like bandage changes, etc... since I am my own personal in house tech. 

I managed to get the bands on Mannys horns... but I definitely feel this way is far more traumatic than sedating and cutting/burning while they are out... He was shy with me before. He broke my milkstand and nearly choked himself several times... I don't think he will ever like me now. 

I  managed to get the doll house (mostly) taken apart and I have the biggest parts repainted already... I cant wait to get it done to show y'all. I am turning it into a "haunted house" for my baby niece. She is turning 1 in a few weeks. Alaska wants to make it creepy, like a severed head in the mailbox and a micky mouse hanging from a rope...  She is a baby!!! I want it to be "Disney/cutesy" haunted, not "Lets start her on 20 years of therapy" haunted! I am painting over the pink and blue, using purple and black, probably a little grey too. I am adding black sparkles to the roof though, I still want it to be "girly" if a little bit gothic. 

My kid is into bats so Alaska bought him a couple of bat themed jars and a small strand of bat lights to go in one of the jars. I remembered batteries for the lights finally, so I gave him the jars this morning... He loved it!  

(And then I had to go buy more bat lights for the babies doll house. )

I had to get more stretchy pants for walking, cause I needed to go down to the next size... weee) and the ones I found at the discount store are only $1...  so I went back and bought 2 more. Not my favorite color, kind of a dark grey stripey sort of look, but for a dollar, I don't care.  I also bought a couple of other capri style sweat shorts that are tiny bit too small, but I am sure I will need them soon, so I just added them to my drawer.  

And I bought a new mailbox. Now I need to put it up....and hope Alaska doesn't try to send me a head in the mail... he was almost ready to traumatize my baby niece with a Halloween decoration, I might need to be prepared.... 

Didn't get much else done today, but that's OK.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

This was the before  pic 

And this, is the current state of things...


----------



## babsbag

ragdollcatlady said:


> Alaska wants to make it creepy, like a severed head in the mailbox and a micky mouse hanging from a rope...  She is a baby!!! I want it to be "Disney/cutesy" haunted, not "Lets start her on 20 years of therapy" haunted!





But why are you doing haunted? Very unique.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

babsbag said:


> But why are you doing haunted? Very unique.



Well, haunted houses are just cooler for one! But Halloween is my favorite holiday and since my brother and sister in law concur... to the point the baby has a 'borrowed from a Halloween themed movie' sort of name, I know they will love it!


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> I also bought a couple of other capri style sweat shorts that are tiny bit too small, but I am sure I will need them soon, so I just added them to my drawer.


Yeah, sounds very much like everyday wear all year in Alaska


----------



## Latestarter

All depends on how close you are to the wood stove...


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Well, I still have to walk the dogs until I move there.... I may never walk the dogs again once Im there though!!! I should teach them to walk on a treadmill with me.....otherwise we might have to conserve body heat and try hiding under the covers when Alaska tries to find us to go outside!!! 

Ok, so not great news. We took the tumor off Jasmin's leg. It was really big, hard and gooey.  I wouldn't have sent it out, (money reasons) but the Dr wants to know for herself. The muscles were involved and there is high likelihood of nerve damage. She was dragging her leg this evening.    I still feel it was the best thing to do for this moment. I hope she heals enough to get around OK. I know her life expectance just dropped by many years already..... My heart is hurting over this one.

 Ok, so confession time ... Bad catmom moment ahead...  Just a bit ago, I went to check on my poor girl and she had climbed over the pet gate, out the doggie door (she regularly uses it even though it is a double flap deal) and out of the dog yard into the backyard. Dragging her foot/leg and all! She came straight to me, she is one of my sweetest cats here, and I scooped her up and brought her back in to the "Only Jasmin" all night buffet in the laundry room. Back at the start of my journal, if you read that far, Jazzy is the one that was a seeing eyed cat for Beastie after Beastie was hit by a car and ended up with a scrambled brain.  She has earned her keep in my book. And I just love the sweetness about her.... and yes, I locked the doggie door for the night. 

So here is my 3rd attempt at cast iron dutch oven sourdough....


----------



## babsbag

So sorry about your kitty. I love my dogs, but I LOVE my cats; I have always been a crazy cat woman. Don't feel bad about her getting out, she's a cat...they do those things. When I had my LGD spayed the vet wanted me to keep her in the house for a week as she is a fatty and "fat doesn't stitch". Well, Sigueme is good in the house so no problem, not so good in the yard. After she scaled the 6' chain link gate on day 2 I decided that the barn was a safer place. Thankfully she didn't pull any stitches. Silly dog.


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> We took the tumor off Jasmin's leg. It was really big, hard and gooey.


I was reading that and there was just the top of a picture showing at the bottom of the screen. Figured you had posted the tumor. Nope, bread! 

Hopefully Jasmin will heal and live many more years.


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry about the issues with kitty... I'm not really a cat person at all. I'm just as indifferent to them as they are to me. IOW, if they are friendly, I'm friendly back, otherwise I ignore them. I really do NOT like feral cats though as they are so destructive to the environment and small animals/birds. That is not including dedicated barn cats as they serve a real purpose for the owner. I'm referring to actual feral animals. I thought/think the bread looks good. No idea about its texture/consistency/taste, but sure would be willing to give it a try.


----------



## Mike CHS

The bread looks great but how was the taste and texture?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bruce said:


> I was reading that and there was just the top of a picture showing at the bottom of the screen. Figured you had posted the tumor. Nope, bread!



LOL!  Sorry bout that! but the bread was really much more appetizing... Trust me on that one! 

The bread was good, still a little dense, (might need one more rising???) but lighter than the last one, flavor was good too. I went easier on the whole wheat to white flour ratio but I miss the flavor of it... just trying to get a feel for a "guessipe" that works... I hardly ever make my stuff the same everytime so a guess-ipe is about as descriptive a word as you get with me I'm afraid.  Anyways, this time I skipped the sugar altogether (after the initial amount in the starter) and since the starter was sour but not too strong, I just tried it. Bread wasn't sour but didn't seem to have the 'sweet' hint that it usually does. But not bad for just my third try baking this way. I ended up lowering the heat and baking covered longer because I really am not too fond of the crust being so dark, I wanted it lighter. In fact I don't even eat bread on a regular basis..... but I like to make it. Maybe I just like the idea of using my beer starter!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

My beautiful buck, Backyard Swagger went to his new home today.  and  He is one of my sweet guys... woulda stayed forever if I could have. I cant say I would even recognize his voice, he used it so infrequently, very quiet. Not a sound the whole drive, walked nice on the leash.... But he will have many more ladies now, so I am happy for him.... and the 4h kids will get some great things from him in their kids so that makes me happy too.


----------



## babsbag

What breed is he?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Nigi


----------



## misfitmorgan

I've finally caught up to the end of your journal!

Mr. Alaska seems like a really sweet nice guy. I would like to point out a few things though.

Moving from a place where you have "summer" for 8 months of the year to a place with "winter" for 8 months of the year is a HUGE change. If you like sunshine and warmth, green grass, non-frozen water, etc Alaska is going to be a hard hard transition. I live in a cold climate, and i do struggle with seasonal depression(seasonal affective disorder) so does DH. There are many studies on it and it is a real thing. Being mostly trapped in your house for many months with a lack of sunshine is very hard on the human brain. Another side effect is a lack of vitamin D from a lack of sun, most all humans who live in a northern climate are lacking vitamin D even with taking some sort of supplement. Lacking viatmin D makes you feel tired a lot, depressed, have bone/back/muscle aches, and get sick and remain sick more.

water - Do not think your going to use water cups, water nipples, hanging waterers, a trough, etc in late fall/winter/early spring. You will have to use bowls, angle sided pails/buckets, or rubberized waters. You will have to water at least twice a day after knocking the ice blocks out of the dishes. If you can afford it you can get the heated troughs or heated buckets but the buying cost and the using cost get expensive for your whole herd. Add the need to bucket water to them everyday while battling the snow, ice and biting wind. 

feed - Animals do indeed require more feed in winter. Our herd on drylot in late spring/summer/early fall requires one bale of hay every day and a half. In winter they are lucky if two bales lasts them a day. For grain we go from 3/4C/head a day to maintain weight in summer, that jumps to 2c/head per day in winter and even then if may not be enough to keep weight. In summer we feed shell corn, in winter we have to feed a shell corn/pellet/sweet feed mix.  We always have one or two we have to separate and feed extra too or give a high calorie supplement too.

Birthing - You will need to change your birthing schedule to have kids as late in spring as possible or set up kid pens with heat barrels. Even with precautions frostbit ears to the point they lose part of their ears is a real problem. Not finding out your goat has given birth until 45minutes later has more then once ment dead kids because of the cold. Goat kids/lambs in the house is often required to save their life and once they are in the house you can not put them back outside until it is staying above freezing at night because they are acclimated to house temps. You will want some sort of coats for all kids to help them stay warm. We use dog coats, the foaling style...like this https://www.walmart.com/ip/Sherpa-D...aqVhnO4xWVQxbY3WKU9FHEg3cLTiZfwBoCgLYQAvD_BwE

housing - a wider and lower structure is better for the animals to maintain their body heat and help heat the space. You want as few doors to outside as possible and for them to be as small as they can realistically be. Keep big goats with big goats and little goats with little goats because they will pile up in the cold in a dogpile sort of thing and we did have one of our smaller "adult" goats die from being piled on last winter. If you want to make a taller building with a hayloft thats fine but make sure it is full of hay so it helps insulate. Also look into a composting floor, it is a wreck to clean up in spring but it helps a ton to keep the animals warmer. We have used a composting floor(read as not cleaned the barn in cold seasons) every year we have had livestock. When we had a bigger dairy herd we would sit on the ground and gate milk, you could feel the warmth from the ground even at -20. 

You have goats going from the desert to the tundra it is going to be a big transition for them for the first year. I'm not saying all these things to make you sad or worried for no reason, just trying to help to cover all the bases and help the transition go smoothly for the goats. One more thing you need to consider is that elderly, ill, always thin, unthrifty, poor hooved, thin coated animals do not do well in the winter months. The move for them will most likely be a death sentence. These types of animals always require more feed, more supplements, more warmth, more care over all and a lot of times they still dont make it thru winter. So really look at your herd and re-home/sell those who fit into any of those categories as hard as that may be.

There are a few benefits, less parasite problems. Heartworms are not something you need to worry about for your pets. Even the goats who don't like people will try to hang out close to you, human=warm.

That's my advice for what it is worth.

P.S. no goats or 5 goats is so not the right answer!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

@misfitmorgan , Thank you so much for your insight! It is exactly the kind of advice I really want and need. I am trying to figure out the best way to try to make this work. Advice from those that have been there and done that is so very valuable! Thank you again for stopping and adding your 2 cents!



misfitmorgan said:


> P.S. no goats or 5 goats is so not the right answer!


And thank you for understanding this. It isn't really about the numbers, it is about my heart and what I need to be healthy and happy.

Sometimes things are more about simply what one person needs to survive.

Really personal note here... There was a really terrible time many years ago when I was struggling just to open my eyes and make it through any given hour or day. As broken and neglected as I felt inside, I only kept going because I had 4 tiny, precious little people needing everything I had to give and then some, every hour of every day, and one very dear friend that even knowing my ugliest thoughts and the worst things I did, still loved me and believed in me. I know without a doubt that if I wasn't soooo completely tied up with the full time busyness of just being a mom and tending to all 4 kids needs, that I would have given up. I think that just a few more minutes alone in my head and I would have sunk into the darkness therein ... I really and truly believe that someone knew that I needed that exact amount of being busy, being needed so completely, until the very moment my eyes shut, every single night, to keep going. And I desperately needed to know that one person out there loved me for exactly who I was and nothing I did or said ever changed that. I had what I needed, if "just barely." Again, my full fledged membership of the just barely club.... Yes tears fell every day back then, but just enough to let out the worst of the pain, then the rest went back into storage until another time... because it had to, I had babies that needed me. I didn't do it for me, I did it for them, but I did it.

I realize that to some people, most in fact, that my goats are just animals. Some people wont get it. And they don't have to, but they don't get to take away what I need (even if it is just goats). I am strong enough to fight for what I need. Ive had to fight for years for what my babies needed. Now I am ready and capable of fighting for what I need though I hope someday that I wont have to.


----------



## Bruce

A very moving post RDCL


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thank you. 

Just reminding myself that it is OK to do what I need or want because I am important and I am fine, just the way I am.

 The friend that I mentioned in my last post, keeps telling me that even minor things like my piercing and tattoos, whether anyone else likes them or not, if I like them and want them, I deserve them. According to him, I have paid my dues, doing the best I could raising my kids and surviving a wrong marriage until there was nothing left. I can have all the tattoos, piercings, goats and wine that I want!  I like that assessment of my situation, just fine! 

I am so excited about the progress on the doll house, I want to share it with you...

the front 





the inside


 
The stairs


 
pics just for her, mom, dad and brother, still need one of her...




the kitchen


----------



## babsbag

Awesome doll house, you have quite the artistic flair.


----------



## Latestarter

wow... you've done a great job on it! I hope the recipient appreciates it.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Well, she is only going to be one, so my expectations aren't too high but that's OK. If she plays with it and destroys it, its still all good. Once its done Ill take a pic and appreciate the recycled side of it. For a 20 year old dollhouse, she still looks pretty good. Wait until I get the roof on and add a few decorations.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya done really Good with it and should feel good about it!! I agree with what your friend has said to ya and support ya in just being you....many have attempted to change me to fit their mold for me, I use to try when I was young, but I realized and found out that it was mostly an excuse to exclude me from their friendships. Finally, I just had to be me whether others like it or not. I don't have very many that want me around, so I am fine with that.....I have Joyce and the animals and the group here that I correspond with and most of all I have my Master that cares and provides for us....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So a couple folks online were knocking me for offering for sale, a 9 month old boer doe as exposed. She would kid at 13 months at the earliest, which isn't my preference, but isn't unheard of or even particularly unusual in these parts, especially for meat goats. One was also unhappy with me for breeding her back to her sire. It was either take a chance on her being bred a tad bit early, or call the butcher. While goat is delicious and my freezer happens to currently be quite deficient, I am certain that Cherry Bomb would prefer this option, had I asked for her preference. And her sire is pretty impressive, so I am hoping for some really nice kids out of them and hopefully a bunch of those dapples too. As it turns out, she sold today, to be picked up in a couple months. A young FFA kid was wanting a doe for her breeding project and is really wanting her bred. I will not guarantee her bred, but offered to keep her in the breeding pen until mid December and of course take note of any breeding behavior I happen to notice. I had already attempted to contact ABGA and left a message asking if I could register her as her dam was commercial, but her sire is 99 percent. That would make her just under the 50 percent, but only by 0.5 percent. They did call me back and left a message, but did not answer my question. Just said that if I still had questions to call them back. They work the same hours I do and have the same lunch break! So I just filled out the paper and sent it in. Either they will register her or they wont. But if they do, then this young lady will have a better deal in the increased value of both the doe and her (doe) kids as they would also be registerable.   I had inquiries about her before but they all wanted registered.... so I figured I would try it and if she was able to be, then I would increase her price and if she still didn't sell as exposed, Id keep her until she kids then sell them all.... I hope they allow it for this young ladies sake. 

I had a real scare this morning, I was in the backyard cleaning up doggie doo, when my front yard bantam chocolate orpingtons  (fat, round, adorable little chickens) started panicking. My first thought was that someone was here, but they don't panic over people, so I started to the front, when the neighbors aggressive dog came straight at me through the gate..... (Where's the poop your pants emoji when you need it?????) …. I am genuinely afraid of this animal, he bites his owners and tries to bite me when we are talking over the fence. He had his hackles up and was coming square at me. I bluffed and charged at him as fast as I could, praying he would back up as I only had a small leaf rake, nothing that I could count on in an actual fight. I believe he only backed off as he was in a new situation, because he is as aggressive as they come, but he did head back down the drive, barking at me, headed home. I didn't hear the neighbor yelling for him, so I figured she must not have known he was out, but I refused to even bring their mail by because I am afraid of him, so I had to think a minute. I was afraid to take the time to go inside for the phone, in case he came back or went after a person, so I grabbed a heavier, solid rake and walked over. I stopped a the end of her drive and yelled for the neighbor to get her dog. She knew something was wrong, called him back (he kind of listened) and after she put him in the yard, I told her what had happened. She hadn't seen him slip away or back. She thought he was just running there in her front yard with her other dogs. I think this animal is far more of a liability than he is worth.... just my 2 cents. I am afraid that if they keep him and the husband falls, needing emergency help, this dog will severely injure any emergency responders if they are even able to get inside to help in the first place. I would not be able to get in to help if they were unable to put him up in a crate first.  

So that was my day.


----------



## babsbag

Glad that the dog took your bluff, that can be a frightening moment. Our neighbor had a GSD that used to come over on my property and get all aggressive and snarly with me. Glad that she and the neighbor are both gone. 

I am pretty sure that you can register the doeling as a percentage. It seems to me that my purebred boer buck was 99% as well and I was able to register his kids. There is something in the rules about rounding to the nearest percentage. 

I am glad that you sold her. There is nothing wrong with breeding back to the buck and she is old enough to breed. I had a good friend tell me that breeding actually releases a growth hormone. She has been raising goats for a long time so maybe she is right. IDK.  But I do know that I am breeding about 16 doelings this year and I am breeding 5 of them back to their sire. So just shoot me.


----------



## greybeard

ragdollcatlady said:


> han he is worth.... just my 2 cents. I am afraid that if they keep him and the husband falls, needing emergency help, this dog will severely injure any emergency responders if they are even able to get inside to help in the first place.


No he won't. The E Responders will have the aggressive dog put down within minutes of their arrival, either doing it themselves or calling the police to do it for them.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

babsbag said:


> I had a good friend tell me that breeding actually releases a growth hormone.


I have heard that also...


----------



## Latestarter

Glad your day didn't start out (or end) any worse. Not sure about the folks giving a ration... Tell them to shut up and mind their own business.


----------



## Bruce

Latestarter said:


> Glad your day didn't start out (or end) any worse. Not sure about the folks giving a ration... Tell them to shut up and mind their own business.


Send them here and they can get a "shotgun shell" full of that 



ragdollcatlady said:


> I am genuinely afraid of this animal, he bites his owners





greybeard said:


> No he won't. The E Responders will have the aggressive dog put down within minutes of their arrival, either doing it themselves or calling the police to do it for them.


ASSUMING the dog gives them some warning.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Always happy to help where i can, if you need to know anything else please ask.

It is nice to hear you are taking time for yourself and can/will stand up for yourself and your goats. Another note, poultry do fine in winter climates but you need to make sure you keep them dry and the coop well ventilated. Any condensation on them usually causes frostbite.


----------



## goatgurl

glad you're doing well, kiddo.  sounds like things are coming together.  I have bred fathers to daughters many times with no problems.  folks can kindly be told to take a flying leap, ya know.  and any dog that is on my property that threatens me  may have a hard time leaving.  obviously the owner knows the dog is a problem and needs to take care of it.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Speaking of poultry, Ive had them for years and try to avoid tight housing because the poop is pretty moist already, , but never would have thought about condensation causing frostbite, though logic follows that really closely. 

I am a little bit depressed right now, as I just sold all the Bantam Chocolate Orpingtons this evening.  They went to a lovely lady and a couple of nice gentlemen, who will thoroughly enjoy them and the babies, but I am sad. They were my kids show birds, short and fat and just plain adorable. The ultimate little farm chicken. They were planning on taking 3 hens and the rooster. But that would have left just one of the older hens and a couple juvies. So then they were like well sure all the adults and the one mamas chicks would be great.... and maybe one juvie. So I grabbed all those and threw in 2 more of the juvies. The money will help feed the rest of the birds, but I am sorry to see them go.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> ASSUMING the dog gives them some warning.


That, would be in the dog's best interest and even then he has but 2 chances of escaping no worse the wear-...those chances being Slim, and None.  It's the only way he stands the proverbial snowball's chance in hades of surviving the encounter. Either way, there are very high odds he is going down, with whether it being before or after the fact the only mystery.
Becoming or presenting one's self as aggressive or threatening toward a 1st responder, whether one is human or animal, is among the world's worst possible avenues to explore.


----------



## babsbag

I had to look those birds up, what cuties; I can see why you like them.    Are you sure that you can't get Alaska to be a California? I am afraid that this moving to Alaska is going to take its toll on your farming ways.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

He never wants to leave Alaska. He lived in California for years, since just after highschool so he is well aware of what he isn't missing. And he loves Alaska.

And yes, I will not be farming. Certainly not with the freedom to be the hippie hobby farmer that I am here.


----------



## babsbag

I have only been really living in the country for 10 years, not counting my childhood, but even in the city I had a big garden, fruit trees, berries, and a pond. I am just happier outdoors. I have a lot of hobbies I could do if I was house bound but it isn't something that I look forward to for days on end.  But oh the things we do for love. Are you close enough to a town or city where you can have a job working for a vet or will you change careers too?


----------



## misfitmorgan

I agree that dog really needs to go. Sorry you had to sell those little chocolate balls.

That's one of the first things that gets drilled into you in a cold climate....ventilation! Human nature is to close it up tight, insulate it, so they can stay warm.....really you must have air flow or the critters will get sick or get frost bite.


----------



## Bruce

Yep, easiest way to kill chickens in cold areas is with "kindness". Button up that coop well and insulate it so they stay warm. Then they die from ammonia and frostbite. Coop ventilation is actually more important in the winter than in the summer.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Bruce said:


> Yep, easiest way to kill chickens in cold areas is with "kindness". Button up that coop well and insulate it so they stay warm. Then they die from ammonia and frostbite. Coop ventilation is actually more important in the winter than in the summer.



Agreed!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Yesterday, Manny left for his "hot dates" on the goat dairy retreat at @babsbag s place!  I am excited for him, but very sorry that he left here feeling so scared of me. I had managed to get a second set of bands on his horns the night before he left, but the cost was him being really scared of me. Normally he is just a little unsure of me and once I have him on a leash, I can pet and scratch him while he leans on me, just taking it in.  I think I am preferring the sedate and burn/ bandage route. Yes you do need a second set of hands to change the bandage every other day, but I think I prefer that to this. I guess we will see. If they come off easily, and if he ever forgives me, then maybe it will be worth it...Anyhow, it is done. 

Had to celebrate today.... Dusty passed smog!!! I didn't realize until a few days ago, when I went to pay my registration renewal, that it said we were due! So that is done! yeah! 

Picked up a load of hay and unloaded it myself.... and that is about it. Not too productive of a day otherwise, but that is OK. There is always tomorrow....


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> Had to celebrate today.... Dusty passed smog!!!


Another good reason I moved away from So. Cal. You can breathe the air here.



ragdollcatlady said:


> Yesterday, Manny left for his "hot dates" on the goat dairy retreat at @babsbag s place!


Um, does that make you a pimp??


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bruce said:


> Um, does that make you a pimp??



But of course! 

Just add it to the long list of things I have been called!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

WAIT!!! I forgot to say that I actually made rice and it turned out (mostly) how its supposed to! 
Give me broken creatures and I can fix them, bottle baby kittens or field mice, got it, figuring out the most likely nutritional issues... I'm on it...., but cooking rice to not be a mushy mess or hard little rocks in water, has been a challenge, for, like, my whole life.... I am getting there though!


----------



## goatgurl

1 part long grained rice to 2 parts water, put it in a pan, bring it to a boil, turn it down to a slow simmer, put a lid on it and cook for 20 minutes.  turn off the fire and leave it set for about 5 mins and voila you have rice.  sometimes mine is either crunchy or brown on the bottom.  glad to know someone else has problems cooking simple things, lol.


----------



## Bruce

I've been making Jasmine rice. 1 1/2 cup water, 1 cup rice. Get to boil, drop to simmer for 15 minutes. ALWAYS takes less than 15 minutes and often is over done. So I'm with @ragdollcatlady, not as easy as it is supposed to be.


----------



## Latestarter

You know that you can purchase "computerized" rice cookers that do all the  "hard stuff" for you at the push of a button, and produce near perfect rice each and every time, right? They aren't all that expensive either and can even be used for other things from what I've heard. I've never had an issue cooking rice the old fashioned way  but my last wife bought one for her son to use while an apt dweller in college. According to him it was pretty spiffy and was used quite frequently...


----------



## babsbag

At our dairy club's goat education day a few years ago DH got "voluntold" to cook mexican rice for about 400 people. He has rice cooking down to a science.  But honestly I never had any problem cooking rice. White rice, 2:1 water and 20 minutes. I guess I never gave it any thought. 

Manny is settling in, he still isn't sure about the dogs. I have that litter of pups so he has exposure to them through the fence all day long and he just isn't sure what to do with them but he is done charging the fence so that is good. I will give him some girls in a few days. I have at least 5 does for him and maybe more, just haven't decided if they are big enough or if I am going to breed some mini LaManchas too or just Alpines. He is being pretty vocal, he knows that the girls are waiting.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

You did not just recommend I get another machine … and a computerized one at that... did you???  Hello, my name is Ragdollcatlady… me and machines (especially computers) have a hate/hate relationship... they jack up my life and make me angry, breaking when I need them the most because they hate me … and I apologize and cry and hate them back... and then I throw them away and come tattle about it all on here.  (BTW my washer, dryer and vacuum are still broken, thought the vacuum apparently works for like 1/3 of the time I need it to, before it quits on me.) I don't have a toaster either, I cant stand them because they take up room and only do 1 thing... they break.


Poor Manny. . feel so bad about scaring and hurting him putting those bands on just before he left. He was climbing on me trying to make me stop. I did rub his face and apologize, but, well, they were just words. MartiniTiny  seems to have just realized his BFF Manny, is missing. He was screaming for Manny about an hour ago. Not very observant that one!!!  Thank goodness he is cute!   I am sure Manny will settle down once he realizes he gets a whole handful of girls.

So I did just about nothing productive today. I just spent hours working on the dollhouse. By hours, I mean HOURS!

The front




Inside



Kitchen



Fridge,  I even put some groceries in there see???? Tacos , guacamole n chips, cupcakes and avocados.... all the necessities!








I tried the bat lights, but I need more batteries. I am afraid my evil monster cat will eat the wires so put them away before taking pics. I still have to paint and add the mailbox, doors, and one wall needs a little something, there by the stairs. Also the downstairs window "sidelight" spots still need a decoration too. Few more details, but it is getting there!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Oh and that is a picture of her dog, on the wall below the stairs.


----------



## babsbag

Love the house, very classy and you are doing a great job, what a fun project. 

Manny finally ate his alfalfa and looked forward to some more when I fed tonight. He isn't drinking much water which has me concerned. Has he had even had molasses in his water? Trying to tempt him.  He was pretty traumatized when he got here...long ride, new people, new barn, dogs, etc. DH helped me get him out of the truck and it was a good thing he did too as Manny made a run for it and DH caught him mid-leap. Good thing he is small. He is such a pretty boy, I love his eyes.


----------



## Latestarter

I apologize for suggesting a mechanical (even computer controlled) device. They are supposedly pretty much "foolproof"... But, regardless of that, I have no idea what I was thinking at the time of proposing such a thing. Hope you'll forgive and forget  Doll house is looking really great!


----------



## misfitmorgan

If you own a microwave....you can make perfect rice. I make microwave rice when i am out of pans/burners and need rice for whatever i'm making.

White rice - 2:1 water:rice, put in a microwave safe dish and cook 10 minutes. Stir and let stand 4 minutes. 

Jasmie Rice - 1.5:1 water:rice....cooking as as above.

Makes perfect rice every time and it only takes 14 minutes. If you have a less powerful microwave you may need to adjust to 12-14 minutes of "cooking" time.

That house is coming along well!


----------



## Bruce

Things tend to boil over in our microwave.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Bruce said:


> Things tend to boil over in our microwave.



Bigger bowl? or clean the microwave 

Honestly it does it sometimes in ours too if i try to use a bowl thats to small but i just clean the microwave. I only have one pot I can cook rice in. 1 stock pot, 1 dutch oven, 1 sauce pot (6 cups), 1 enamelware pot(holds like 3 cups).


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I sold 2 nigi babies today! yeah! I have a feeling I just helped some brand new goat owners well along on the road to addiction. And I have an appointment for another visitor tomorrow and possibly one more lead as well. 

I got my vacuum to work better by cleaning out the hose.... hopefully that is it!


----------



## greybeard

Latestarter said:


> You know that you can purchase "computerized" rice cookers that do all the  "hard stuff" for you at the push of a button, and produce near perfect rice each and every time, right? They aren't all that expensive either and can even be used for other things from what I've heard. I've never had an issue cooking rice the old fashioned way  but my last wife bought one for her son to use while an apt dweller in college. According to him it was pretty spiffy and was used quite frequently...


I've used them for,,,,,,,,well, forever.  Or at least ever since I got out of the military in the late 70s.
Not anything computerized...just the single button you push down to the 'cook' position. One of mine is probably 20 years old, the other only 10 years old and the smallest one just a few years old. Each one, perfect rice every time.
They're pretty much bulletproof. 4 1/2 million Cajuns can't be wrong. Ask anyone in S. Louisiana and they'll all tell you Hitachi makes the best ones. 
I probably use one of ours several times per month.sometimes more than that. It has other uses besides cooking rice. They're automatic once you add rice, water, plug it in, and push one button down.


----------



## Bruce

We do have a Cuisinart rice cooker that works just as you described. I hauled it out the last time I made Jasmin rice. Still a bit sticky but at least I didn't have to deal with watching the rice. Still turned it off after the lever popped into "warming" mode so it wouldn't keep cooking.


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> I have a feeling I just helped some brand new goat owners well along on the road to addiction.


Enabler!!


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> We do have a Cuisinart rice cooker


One of mine is Black and Decker, but it's made by Hitachi.
Cuisinart sounds like some high falutin name influenced by the french..?
I think between the 2, the Japanese know a bit more about cooking rice than the Vichy do.


----------



## Bruce

Yep, I googled it, from Wikipedia. Started by Carl G. Sontheimer (1914 – 23 March 1998) born in NYC but raised in France. Came back to attend MIT. Cuisinart was created to bring a food processor to the US market. He based it on a French model.

I'm sure those in the Asian countries do have way more experience with rice than the French.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Yeah well... Y'all are enablers too...

I sold another 2 kids today, ironically the sister and brother to the 2 that left yesterday! They were beautiful kids all the way around so some folks got some fantastic animals! (3 of those were originally slated to stay here when they were born.  ) But they went to good homes so I will take it.

As for the rice cooker... when DS3 moved back home, he mentioned possibly getting one and they sell one at Costco. But we haven't gotten one yet. That one looks totally computer/machanicky though. 

I tried to do a short fast today (trying to give myself a break and allow my digestive system the opportunity to relax).... but I realized halfway through that I wasn't getting enough calories/ was feeling low BG symptoms. I was feeling really frustrated and more cranky than the situation warranted. I started my day with my normal coffee with goats milk ( I consider milk a food so this wasn't a super strict fast) and then at noon I switched to beet powder in warm water every couple hours. But I thought the beet juice stuff was going to provide a little more energy than it did.  I ended up eating a quick snack of a small apple and a few oz of cheese to slow the icky feelz and then finished with beets and beet greens for dinner. I feel much sweeter now, though I felt kind of beastly earlier... Sorry Alaska!  (He didn't want to talk to me tonight after catching me mid cranky, this afternoon. ) I mean, I was frustrated and already bruising from a fight with my bedframe, and then feeling a bit low on top of that.... Oh well, maybe tomorrow.

In other news, my "Wednesday Wine n Weenies" friend and I were supposed to have our last wine night, but since she is in the middle of moving we changed our plans to Friday. Well a couple of coworkers wanted to have a little surprise get together to say goodbye, so we planned it without her, then as I was driving past her apartment, on my way to the get together, I was trying to decide... "now, how am I going to get her there?!?!" I only had one job.... and I waited until the last minute to decide the best way... though to be fair I was working on it for several days. I waited until about 20 minutes before I was expecting her at my own house then I ended up texting her something along the lines of, "So I know you've been to my house about a hundred times, buuut tonight I live at #### Xyz Lane K? See you soon!" I got back an "Um, OK?" Then a few seconds later a "Hey that's Ks house!" "Yep and tonight its mine too!" It worked. it was a small affair, 9 people total, just a few drinks and those that do it, had a few smokes, and we called it a night just before 10 since some of us had to work the next day. But it was nice.
Since she was my drinking buddy, I brought this to the party... its the big one!


----------



## Latestarter

It goes well with the doll house... Glad y'all got together successfully and had a good time. Sorry you've been a grouchy old lady for the past little while. Good of you to show that side to Alaska before it came as a surprise... Instead of beets, how about a glass of sugar water with maybe a shot of lemon juice in it (yeah, lemonade by any other name)...


----------



## babsbag

Manny had his first of many dates yesterday. He is having another one tonight but I think that Hannah may have been ready yesterday as well and I missed it.  Oh well, always next month.


----------



## Bruce

1917 wine huh? Must have cost a fortune 

Glad you all had a good time.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Stella Rosa is sweet and basically juice with a touch of wine... That's why it's so good. Sometimes it sounds like i might drink alot, but most of it has lower alcohol levels than a good beer.  

I could use some sympathy,  so here's a pic of my bruise from the bedframe.... 



I don't remember if I mentioned that my ex picked up DDs cat the other day. She asked me to get her vaccines updated and a health certificate to fly. He is supposed to be visiting her and she is ready for her cat.... 5 years after she moved out. A year ago, I wouldn't have missed this cranky cat... I might now that she likes me.


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> Stella Rosa is sweet and basically juice with a touch of wine.


Better you than me  Not fond of sweet wines though I guess that isn't really wine. 

Yeah you are gonna miss the cat, 5 years is a long time. Took FOUR years for her to decide that you were OK? Stubborn cat.

May I suggest you NOT run your leg into the bed frame? That doesn't seem to be a good plan


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Hi guys, sorry for the absence... I'm back.

That last pic was actually of my arm.... I was trying to lift my bedframe just about an inch, to slip a wooden support under the metal frame cause the plastic one broke, when it slipped and hit my arm. I managed to avoid smashing my face, but I was pretty frustrated at that point... and it is still not in place cause I gave up after that. One of these days I'll get some help and put it where it needs to be. 

I had a busy weekend. It was the Baby's birthday last weekend. I used some money my kid sent me for my own birthday, for gas to go see him (what better present could he have given me!) and made it to the party for the baby. I waited until the last minute to really figure it out cause it was a little odd. I knew the Ex was going to be in Washington with DD cause he picked up her cat to fly her out there, but I never saw him or talked to him about the cat at all, I just did her vaccines and got her exam and Health certificate etc. I saw posts on DDs facebook showing them out of state. 

So I called DS1 and asked if I could stay the night with him in Monterey. I brought him a couple of boxes of books and treasures he had left here. Then I filled my truck to the top with the Exs crap that he left and basically refused to take. 5 boxes of comics, cards, 6 or 7 boxes of toys he was collecting and the rest of stuff from when I cleaned out his desk and dresser. I drove up after work and DS2 drove down to meet us. We had a late night, filled the apartment, and then went to Dennys for a midnight dinner. The next morning, we grabbed coffee and then I went to SJ to bring the baby her house. 

It turned out really good! My youngest brother and his girlfriend helped add the lights, then they put some of the people, furniture and accessories in it. The baby liked the fridge and the little plastic pizza the best, of course! She wasn't too sure of me at first, but after a few hours, she let me hold her and we played with the house. Mom thinks its because we look and sound so much alike, and I think she is right. She takes care of the kids during the week so they are used to "us" even if it isn't actually me! 

I decided to risk running into the Ex and stayed another night with my boys at the apartment. DS1 spent the day with DS2 while I was at the party. He didn't have to work on Sunday, so we grabbed a late breakfast and then I asked for a small tour of his "territory". We talked about how he is doing. He mentioned that he missed the animals, but since the apartment didn't allow them, he fed some of the crows that he saw daily, on his way to work. He walks every day and realized he always saw them at the same places every day. He buys nuts and stuff for them and feeds them at specific places along his route. His favorite one is named Brochacho. I suggested Crowchacho and Aerochacho for a couple of the others!  So we went out and "met" a couple of his air chickens. I am not surprised he made friends with them, as we had hand raised 4 baby crows one year when my kids were little, they are really smart birds and that was a good experience that the kids all remember. Then we walked the rest of the way to his job. We didn't go in, but under the building is a path and a place just above the water you can see the otters and dolphins, sea lions, kayakers, boats. We watched them for a little bit, then checked out the small co-op art museum across the street, walked back and stopped in for a beer at the local brewery. We had a great visit. It was wonderful to see him and get some real one on one time with him. He might come home to visit, might come home to stay.... I miss him and would love to have him home again if that is what he wants. (I did see the Ex for about 45 minutes while waiting for the boys to get ready for lunch, but whatever. )

While I was there in SJ, my brother and I stopped in to the cell phone store and I swapped my number for the one that used to be my house number so if my kids ever lose their cells again, they will remember my number off the top of their heads. Then, since it is a tradition, and we have done it like 5 times, we had to stop for sushi .... I mean, it was almost just right in front of us, maybe a couple blocks away, but almost... It is something my youngest brother and I do.  

On the drive home, I realized that Dusty Rhoads (yep she has a last name now too! ) and I have traveled almost 100,000 miles together. She had 122,000 when I bought her, I think she is now over 210,000, almost to that mark. I don't really travel very well, but in my own truck, when I'm driving, I do alright. 

I sold 6 nigi wethers yesterday. They will go home next weekend, so I need to get them out of the buck pen and give them baths. I will put collars on the brothers too. A couple of friends came to see them, planning on leaving a deposit on the 3 brothers.... then the other friend thought he might like a pair too, but that would have left me with a single.... 3 are tamer and 3 a little bit less, so I adjusted the price accordingly. Wethers, nigerians especially, are sometimes "leftover" goats since they are only really great for being companions or pasture pets. So finding them a "working" (read "weedeating") home that will value them even if they are a little "less in your face than is ideal", was just too good to pass up. My heart is happy for them. They wont be together always as a 6 pack, but at least 2/4 or 3/3, so that is fantastic! Thank you R and M! 

If I can figure out how to save the pic of me and the baby, that my brother sent to me , I'll post it in a bit.


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> We had a great visit. It was wonderful to see him and get some real one on one time with him. He might come home to visit, might come home to stay.... I miss him and would love to have him home again if that is what he wants.


And does DS want to move to Alaska??


----------



## ragdollcatlady

DS1 is the one that had his very first real job ever in an Alaska salmon cannery. While he wouldn't be excited to do exactly that job again, he would be the most likely to come with me. I mentioned it and told him I would love for him to come and see about finding his life path, or at least a little journey along the way, while he was there. He could keep me company while I got situated and got a new start on mine. He said he would definitely consider it.  

He just posted a pic online tonight about his crows, all sitting along a fence.... apparently there were about 15 of them waiting for him by one of the least popular feeding posts! His caption was "this what you get when you tell a farm kid he cant have pets!!!"


----------



## Bruce

Would love to see that picture!

Guess you need to tell Alaska the goat house needs a studio apartment added on


----------



## ragdollcatlady

The pic he posted only had about 5 on the fence, but it said the others were waiting above on the power lines.

Soooo my refrigerator is on deaths door. This would make the third appliance this year.... Do appliance deaths come in 3s like people deaths??? If so, then I should definitely be safe for awhile. I came home to a 'burnt plastic smell' but couldn't pinpoint the spot, just a generic, somewhere in the kitchen type of deal. So I unplugged all the small appliances and checked all the outlets. The next day, the freezer portion of the fridge was failing, milk was slushy, still frozen, but clearly defrosting. Moved all the critical stuff to a real freezer. Ice cubes were defrosted by that evening, fridge still felt cold though. Today a thermometer is showing the fridge is creeping up to 50 so I will be fridge shopping tomorrow.  

6 Nigerian wethers went home today. 

StinkerBelle, the best Nigerian on my farm also went home  and Pearl went with her  ….. but that softened the blow to my heart, just a little bit. Two of my best and favorite girls, buuuuut they went to a breeder friend that bought Madeline from me last year so I know they are going to a great place that will love and treat them well. Aaaaannnnnndddd we talked so long that she ran out of gas , Ladybug (the cat) was hiding in her van (probably for about half an hour cause she was toasty warm when we finally saw her!!! ), and I forgot the gas can on the porch the first attempt at a gas run!   aaaaaaannnnnnddddd a young black dappled boer doe may or may not have have showed up as a trade for the above mentioned girls   I am pleading the fifth on this one … you know the 'don't have to say things that will incriminate myself stuff'!!!  …. but if you were mathing like I was…. that still means 8 goats went home, one showed up... I am still down by 7 at the end of the day!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So my friend just messaged me... her kids also had car trouble while we were adventuring, her hubs went to rescue the kids and his truck wouldn't start!


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry for the losses, happy to hear of the gain(s). New appliances are nice but pricey. Seems your life revolves around vehicular/mechanical issues... Sounds like some of that rubbed off on your friend? Always something, right?


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> Today a thermometer is showing the fridge is creeping up to 50 so I will be fridge shopping tomorrow.


And it isn't something simple like the coils need to be cleaned or the fan?



ragdollcatlady said:


> Aaaaannnnnndddd we talked so long that she ran out of gas


Um, gas is pretty expensive in CA. Surprised people idle their vehicles even a few minutes.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!!!

Update on the fridge stuff.... I bought a new one, and she is so purty! I opted for the one with the fridge/freezer conversion option, since I already have 2 real freezers. Basically, you push a button and it just does fridge temps instead of freezing. Buuut…. y'all know me right???? and I cant get along with mechanical things even for a few minutes right???? 

So I did this..... 




 

Leave it to me to jack things up in less than 24 hours!!!  I don't usually drink sodas so I still had half a case of flavored sparkling waters and I decided to put them in the new fridge top. I was really going to check the settings and read the manual ( I am a chronic manual reader normally) but I was in a hurry to get back to work since someone has to pay for this expensive new machine and I forgot to recheck the settings.... apparently it was still on freezing Oye me!

So Mr Alaska.... Please read the above and proceed at your own risk .... Consider yourself warned!  Its a good thing I'm cute right?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So this is a personal thing... 

I want to share, just because it was an odd position to be in and I am not really sure of my position or 'responsibilities' as a (non?) family member?  I had a few thoughts that might help anyone else finding themselves in a similar position and being unsure of the best response. 

While I was dealing with my 'no good very bad day' with regards to my fridge, I had a distressed call from my ex. His family just got word that their matriarch is entering hospice. For those who don't know, that means that Drs. have determined there is no more they can ethically do to preserve health or prolong life and so she is being given 'end of life' care. Meaning drugs or other things to ease pain and enhance comfort and service to assist the person and their family when the time comes to actually say goodbye. I am not personally close to this person or those in that family and my ex, himself, has been giving me headaches as of late. But I have enough compassion to realize how much pain he and his family are in and I made sure to contact all of my kids to be sure they really understand the situation. He had contacted them already, but I wanted to be sure they really understand what is going on and that they feel free to ask me any questions they might have or to ask for help or a ride... whatever they need. As I thought about my position, I don't know what, if anything, an exwife that was never really included in the 'family', should or could do. I decided that sending flowers would be the most that would be expected, it is a pretty typical, socially accepted practice and could convey good wishes without any further commitment. I am 3 hours away, so I hit the internet and was perusing the beautiful selection on my chosen site. I wanted to convey condolence of course, I am sorry their family is in pain and losing someone that means a lot to them, but I didn't really want anything somber, they have enough of that already. I thought perhaps something seasonal, orange and yellow arrangements were pretty, and cheerful. But then I saw the "puppy" flowers, and I forgot just for a minute, the reason I was looking in the first place. I was distracted and I actually smiled. They use carnations and a little plastic nose and eyes to give the impression of a puppy face in the middle of your flower arrangement. I decided to send those. There are 3 young kids that live with her and I figured that if the kids were distracted and delighted, just as I was, even for only a minute, that would be worth it. Then the decision of what to write and how to sign the card. I decided to wish all of them 'peace love and comfort'. It isn't appropriate to put "get well" but how to say anything more meaningful, given the situation, was eluding me. I originally wanted to generically sign the family last name I share with my kids and add my daughter and her husbands last name, but I thought they might not recognize the names. So I put all the first names, including my ex, just to express compassion towards him as well. I cost me nothing but a little bit of humility to include his name. I am just not sure of my own position in this whole equation, I feel more outside than in... but I hoped to err on the side of humanity rather than not. 

I don't want kudos or anything, I haven't done anything extraordinary, I just wanted to share my thoughts and perhaps if anyone else finds themselves in a similar position, you might be inspired. The situation of hospice is difficult alone. I have the added awkwardness of being an ex but wanting to support my own kids and.... I don't know, just show compassion for my ex and his family. Its just a different kind of place to find myself. 

I did have an extraordinary family growing up. My grandparents were divorced, but ALL the family got together at my grandmas house for birthdays and holidays. I didn't realize until I was in my teens, just how unusual we were, or what a great example my grandparents (and my mom) were. My mother accepted our step siblings from the other side of the family, just because they belonged to 'us'. My fathers stepson, used to spend the nights at my mothers house with the boys, just because they were siblings.  My mom is the best! 

 I hope to continue the legacy of love I grew up with despite all the hard times. I hope this small act of sending flowers and including the hurting hearts around me, brings just a little cheer and distraction for those that really need a tiny little break from the sadness right now. And I hope that anyone reading this, that finds themselves in similar situations in the future, will be inspired to be just a little more humble in compassion for the hurting, even those that have hurt us in the past. 

Peace


----------



## Carla D

ragdollcatlady said:


> So a couple folks online were knocking me for offering for sale, a 9 month old boer doe as exposed. She would kid at 13 months at the earliest, which isn't my preference, but isn't unheard of or even particularly unusual in these parts, especially for meat goats. One was also unhappy with me for breeding her back to her sire. It was either take a chance on her being bred a tad bit early, or call the butcher. While goat is delicious and my freezer happens to currently be quite deficient, I am certain that Cherry Bomb would prefer this option, had I asked for her preference. And her sire is pretty impressive, so I am hoping for some really nice kids out of them and hopefully a bunch of those dapples too. As it turns out, she sold today, to be picked up in a couple months. A young FFA kid was wanting a doe for her breeding project and is really wanting her bred. I will not guarantee her bred, but offered to keep her in the breeding pen until mid December and of course take note of any breeding behavior I happen to notice. I had already attempted to contact ABGA and left a message asking if I could register her as her dam was commercial, but her sire is 99 percent. That would make her just under the 50 percent, but only by 0.5 percent. They did call me back and left a message, but did not answer my question. Just said that if I still had questions to call them back. They work the same hours I do and have the same lunch break! So I just filled out the paper and sent it in. Either they will register her or they wont. But if they do, then this young lady will have a better deal in the increased value of both the doe and her (doe) kids as they would also be registerable.   I had inquiries about her before but they all wanted registered.... so I figured I would try it and if she was able to be, then I would increase her price and if she still didn't sell as exposed, Id keep her until she kids then sell them all.... I hope they allow it for this young ladies sake.
> 
> I had a real scare this morning, I was in the backyard cleaning up doggie doo, when my front yard bantam chocolate orpingtons  (fat, round, adorable little chickens) started panicking. My first thought was that someone was here, but they don't panic over people, so I started to the front, when the neighbors aggressive dog came straight at me through the gate..... (Where's the poop your pants emoji when you need it?????) …. I am genuinely afraid of this animal, he bites his owners and tries to bite me when we are talking over the fence. He had his hackles up and was coming square at me. I bluffed and charged at him as fast as I could, praying he would back up as I only had a small leaf rake, nothing that I could count on in an actual fight. I believe he only backed off as he was in a new situation, because he is as aggressive as they come, but he did head back down the drive, barking at me, headed home. I didn't hear the neighbor yelling for him, so I figured she must not have known he was out, but I refused to even bring their mail by because I am afraid of him, so I had to think a minute. I was afraid to take the time to go inside for the phone, in case he came back or went after a person, so I grabbed a heavier, solid rake and walked over. I stopped a the end of her drive and yelled for the neighbor to get her dog. She knew something was wrong, called him back (he kind of listened) and after she put him in the yard, I told her what had happened. She hadn't seen him slip away or back. She thought he was just running there in her front yard with her other dogs. I think this animal is far more of a liability than he is worth.... just my 2 cents. I am afraid that if they keep him and the husband falls, needing emergency help, this dog will severely injure any emergency responders if they are even able to get inside to help in the first place. I would not be able to get in to help if they were unable to put him up in a crate first.
> 
> So that was my day.


I’m pretty sure this isn’t up your alley. But have you considered a pellet gun or a baseball bat. Put a hurting on it a couple of times and that dog may start to respect property lines and people that aren’t in HIS yard. Both are a bit inconvenient to be carrying around for a few days, possibly illegal as heck depending on where you live, and likely tick your neighbor off to the nth degree. But that might get them to be a bit more proactive about doggie schooling or letting him out on a tether only. You are right! He is quite dangerous and a huge liability.

Getting a new fridge, doesn’t get much better in life than that. Good luck on your move. It must have really tough parting with the animals you did. It does sound like they went to really great homes. That’s a great outcome.


----------



## Latestarter

You are a better person than I.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Yesterday, Alaska sent me this for Thanksgiving! I was pretty popular ... All my coworkers love anyone with food!


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> Leave it to me to jack things up in less than 24 hours!!!


Looks like you killed someone in there 

Leave it to you to be personable, respectful but from a distance.


----------



## babsbag

I think that part of not being "part of the family" must be cultural, or perhaps it comes with the last name that we share. Maybe your ex and my DH really are related. I've been married 37 years and still not part of the family. 

Manny is doing well and will probably be ready to come home in a few weeks. He has 6 does that he bred and a few more that he might have.  At this point any does that aren't bred aren't going to be bred...I'm done.

I have two minis that I luted as they were bred by a standard and they are now short cycling. I MAY try and fix that but that is it. I have 44 does that are bred that I have dates on. Seven that are most likely bred with no dates, and 10 that are a big ????


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Hey there, just checking in.

My Alaska is fine. He was on the road, so not him personally but they felt the quakes in his area. He isn't in the immediate area that it hit. The roads being impacted may affect supplies and prices on anything that gets shipped up that way though.

I am working on Christmas things. My DS3 and I put up the Christmas tree for DS2. He should be visiting and while neither I nor DS3 mind too much, we figured DS2 (lover of all tradition and schedules) would really prefer the tree and all that goes with it. I will be out of town, joining Alaska on a holiday visit to Texas to meet the rest of the family. I am making a little something that I can't share yet, cause someone might see it, but I am excited and I'll share pics once it is over.

I have had a week of giggling fits.... the kind that don't stop until I have tears in my eyes. We made jalapeno poppers. They were delicious, but one batch had the seeds left in on purpose… we thought we could handle the heat.... as I was eating them, mouth blistering, eyes watering but my silly brain enjoying the delicious pain... I had this thought... "My taste buds are soooo happy!!!!   But my arsebuds aren't gonna be!!! " ….. and everytime I remember thinking that, specifically the "arsebuds" part... I start to giggle uncontrollably and the tears start up! I swear! I can't take me anywhere!!!  Confession.... even after "paying the price" for eating such spicy treats... I couldn't help myself. I had some more for breakfast.  but they were delicious!


I had a migraine on Saturday, so I didn't get as much done as I needed to, but I did manage to get a few things done on Sunday ... I need 2 more of the "bee" hooks for my jacket/sweatshirt hooks, but I am tickled by how good they look, and now I have a place for my purses to hang on the flower nobs. That one is covering the spot where the old mail slot was. When I moved in here, the cover was all dented and I took it off thinking I'd replace it, but the stores only ever had the larger metal covers.... so it has had tape over the hole for the last 12 years. And the green mailbox is so i have a place to drop my mail until I get a chance to open it.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So I found this and figured it was exactly what I ought to get them for Christmas... I mean it is basically already labeled for them. I just added the ribbons and nametags.  I have a feeling my "sanchas" are gonna like it.... especially if I use some of that to make the garlic bombs, which just so happens to be what I was shopping for beer for in the first place!


 

Today was a sad day. Reese went to a new home with her wild child from this year. I know the kid can come around, Reese was our wild child after all. But I am so sad cause Reese was one of my foundation girls. My main one in fact. She went to a great home that has Janes final baby (the one that she had a C-section to deliver) and their foundation buck was Armanis half brother that they bought from me. They have admired Reese for awhile, so I know this was the right home for her. Great family. They promised to help me get back some of my girls or at least a kid or 2 from them in the future if I need to get back into nigerians. They understand. I still have tears but it helps. a little.

Jasmines tumor is back and very aggressive. The little bit of muscle left, has atrophied and the tumor is basically turning her whole leg into stone. I know we are on a very short bit of borrowed time. 

We have had rain. That's good. But it makes my yard muddy and gross. 

I have a potential lead on a home for Jane and Spellbound. My other 2 foundation does . A potential lead on a place for Armani too. 

I had a couple good, long conversations with my daughter (my twins turn 22 tomorrow) and I called my Grandma a few nights ago... we were talking until 10:30 and only got off the line because I had to go pick up my kid from work. I don't know where I get the inclination to stay up until all hours of the night!?!?!


----------



## babsbag

Are you selling Manny?  He is about ready to come back home. 

Sorry about Jasmine, never easy...


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I have got a lot going on right now.

Yes, Manny is for sale.

Alaska sent me another edible arrangement.... we met a year ago!  Time flies... it feels like we've known each other much longer.... but also like we just met!

Just yesterday:
I had a doe kid go home 

My well wasn't getting any power 

I was only able to pick up one load of hay but I need another one for the time I will be gone 

I didn't get breakfast until 2  cause I was so busy trying to get stuff done to attempt the well tune up

I picked up enough of my favorite chicken grain from the feed store that I cant usually make it to due to hours of operation 

I didn't get an answer back about whether I would be able to deliver 2 goats on sunday…. or if they even still wanted them 

I did answer more messages and was able to make an agreement for Tommie to go to a wonderful family that just bought 2 babies from us a few weeks ago (I will just be delivering them in January )

I was able to get the well back up and running!!! It turns out there were these stupid beetly things getting in and shorting out the power.... in all 3 electrical boxes! I have, in the past, had ants get in and do just that, so I had an idea of what to try. Once power was kicked, I tried to use a clean, dry toothbrush to remove the bugs to no avail. They were like magnetic boomerangs, brushed them out and they swarmed back in! Not wanting to mess with the electrical more than necessary and possibly cause more of an issue or accidentally squish a bug into a connection that might make the situation worse.... so I ran to the store for canned air and poison. The canned air was able to effectively blast them out of the crevices enough for me to spray them with the poison and stop the migration back into the boxes.  I was not spraying the poison into the electrical boxes, just on the bugs to prevent them getting back in once they were evicted, and around the base of the posts supporting the boxes.  Total relief!!!! and counting my blessings, both for the well and having water... but also that the issue was before I left. I would worry way more, if this happened while I was gone and my son had to deal with this stressful of situation on his own, and having no water for the house or animals. 

and then I totally forgot about the company Christmas party until my coworker sent me a message reminding me of the time they were coming to get me....  I made it though! Even managed to clean up in time and we had a wonderful time!!!... although.... our whole party got their food at the same time except for me. The server asked how my steak was supposed to be done and then apologetically looked at the one she had in her hands, mentioned that it was well done instead of medium rare and she would hurry to exchange it for me. So another 10 minutes or so later, she runs back in and says that for my wait, they have added another portion of crab legs to my plate, apologized profusely again. I wasn't upset, I had enough salad, appetizers and such, so I was fine and I am really patient anyways.... but my steak was perfectly cooked (unlike some of the others) and I got 2x the crab legs! Yeah for me!

LOOONG day! But great food, good company, nice end of the night. 
​Alaska and I were exchanging messages and he sent me some info for a local beauty salon. He is offering me the opportunity to go in for some pampering, a chance to get my hair and nails done, access to all the grooming that I could want. An early Christmas gift. I cant wait! Those services aren't inexpensive. I have only had my nails done a couple times because of the expense, though I really liked it. It does make me to feel much more feminine. And I rarely get my hair cut, I don't usually give much thought to how it is done... practicality rules, between my job and the farm, its always up in a bun or clips. It curls/waves and does crazy things when given its freedom! We will see what the salon is able to do if they can get me in on Thursday!


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> It turns out there were these stupid beetle things getting in and shorting out the power.... in all 3 electrical boxes!


How bizarre! Can you get some silicone caulk in the areas they are using to get into the boxes?



ragdollcatlady said:


> Alaska and I were exchanging messages and he sent me some info for a local beauty salon.


He doesn't think you are beautiful enough already??


----------



## Latestarter

Bruce said:


> He doesn't think you are beautiful enough already??


 Ahhhhh perhaps he wants HER to feel as beautiful as he ALREADY sees her?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Lets go with that ....

We are on the way....


----------



## Latestarter

Nice looking couple!


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> We are on the way....


Roadtrip!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Happy New years everyone!

We made it to Texas and back home again.

I did 'lose my lunch' as soon as I stepped off the plane in Texas... but after the last 20 minutes of the flight, banking hard one direction, then again the opposite direction right after, I am not surprised. Of all the miles I have traveled this year.... I am really impressed by my own fortitude... and the power of ginger beer . Aside from that one episode, I did OK with most of the travel, but I did consume incredible amounts of ginger beer, nearly every car ride had me just a tad bit nauseous. Apparently roads in Texas are designed by someone throwing some spaghetti down on the map and then building roads according to those squiggles. 

Meeting the family went fine, they are were all very nice.

The kidlets (ages 3 and 5) became my personal hair stylists.... a thousand brush strokes a day, all the hair clips I brought with me and just a touch of whiplash... 





My hair was supposed to be natural down to my neck, then fade to purple... I sent a pic to the stylist, who said she could definitely do that. Except she didn't. But by the time the bleach was done, it was clear she had done the color too high, so I just let her finish what she started. The purple was the color I asked for, so that was good. I decided I was going to pretend I was a super hero. I hear all the new movies with super hero chicks have crazy colored hair, so I should be one too! Anyone know of any goat related super hero chicks?



Stuff we did in Texas:
Bowling... Im pretty bad at that. I got a sixety something, eighty something and then a 101! I usually bowl with my left, but Alaska wanted me to bowl with my right. That is a little painful, so I only did about half with my right. If I remember correctly, I think I usually bowl primarily left. I think it has been 10 years or so since I bowled though.

We went to the flea market. I love junk shopping. We found a couple of small treasures.

We went to the Alamo and went on the Riverwalk ferry tour. Got to hear alot of the history of the buildings in the area. But my favorite part was seeing the horse drawn carriages, decked out in lights looking like cinderellas carriage.

We went to a San Antonio Rampage hockey game. They were playing as Los Chimuelos. Apparently that means toothless!  It was a special event they did (playing under the name of Los Chimuelos for a day of the dead celebration) and it was such a big hit, they added a few more games under that guise. Alaska had booked a suite for the game that included rides on the zambonis for his mom and kid. It was a birthday surprise for his mom and she had just finished telling me that she always wanted to drive the Zambonis, when they came in to tell her she was going to get to ride on one! 

We went to the natural caverns... some seriously big holes in the ground.... 185 feet deep underground with crazy rock formations caused by water moving through the rock and depositing the minerals along the way. Basically room upon room of underground space.

We explored Gruene, an old town with some historical buildings, saw some of the rivers and old bridges in another nearby town.

We went to a Bucees. Apparently that is a giant gas station with fancy bathrooms and LOTS of stuff for sale in their store. We saw Santa and Bucee while we were there.



Apparently for the new year, Texans like to set off the big fireworks... in the neighborhoods. But they were pretty! 

And I got to meet my friend @Latestarter ! Thanks for driving all that way just for a short visit, it was great to finally meet face to face.  We went to Blacks BBQ, a little place with quite the reputation,   by the food, I can see why!

We did make it home safely, thought the storms had one of our flights delayed by 3 hours. We got home about 1 AM, fell asleep just after 2, my kid woke us up bout 330...He had found a chilly little kitten in the middle of the road while riding his bike home from the late shift at work.... on a 27 degree night. Kitten was fine. Adorable and had the best/craziest personality! I finally found his home... Thanks to facebook!!!! His little girl had been devastated and was so relieved to get him back.


----------



## Latestarter

Glad to hear that your Christmas vacation went so well! Very happy that I finally got to meet you (& Alaska). That's amazing about the kitten and finding the owner. Very nice! I guess now you need to settle back into the daily routine once more. Hope Al's trip back north to the winter wonderland went well.


----------



## greybeard

ragdollcatlady said:


> We explored Gruene, an old town with some historical buildings, saw some of the rivers and old bridges in another nearby town.



A wonderful place, with a historic dancehall. I've been there many times, tho in summer, it can get really really distressing from all the SA and Austin tourists doing their tubing on the Guadalupe river. 
(Used to be such a nice quiet small out-of-the-way place when I lived/worked farther West, and then it "got discovered" ..first by the yuppies and now, by the New Age weirdos and Millennials.)


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> Alaska had booked a suite for the game that included rides on the zambonis for his mom and kid. It was a birthday surprise for his mom and she had just finished telling me that she always wanted to drive the Zambonis, when they came in to tell her she was going to get to ride on one!









greybeard said:


> first by the yuppies and now, by the New Age weirdos and Millennials.)


You calling @ragdollcatlady a New Age weirdo??


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So I had a horrible, no good, very bad day, the other day... all day. And no it isn't because @greybeard may or may not have referred to me as a yuppie, new age weirdo or millennial !!!

I woke up and couldn't find my glasses. My one pair. That I use every day. I mean EVERY day. For years. I was late for work cause I even stopped by the gym to see if I left them there... I distinctly recalled taking them off the night before while working out, but did not remember putting them back on. (Turns out they were stuck somewhere in the couch, probably from when I fell asleep there the night before )

Then I was supposed to leave straight from work at lunch time to deal with some legal stuff, but just before I left, I was notified that we had a work meeting at lunch time and I was supposed to do the safety portion of it. Thankfully I had brought my clothes to change, but my boss holding me back half an hour sent my stress level beyond the roof. I already had severe anxiety and was feeling an incredible amount of distress from the situation and could have done without the added stress of potentially running late. I made it in time and things went well for me but yikes!

Then, my kid and I went to do laundry at the laundromat, only to find out they were having issues and were shut down, temporarily. So we bought him a new pair of work pants for that night, made do with the shirt he had and I went and ordered a pair of washer/dryer machines to be delivered next weekend. I was trying to make it work for now, I mean I just had to get a new refrigerator, so I was hoping to pay that off first. However, my boss is planning on switching to uniforms here soon and I won't have the "luxury" of going to the laundromat every other week (we will be provided with one weeks worth of uniforms but I believe they are going to be assigned days to wear certain items) and my stress levels are going to increase from that too... Then there is the fact that I actually spend about $80 a month at the laundromat and that could go towards machines and the convenience of doing laundry at home. I did get to the laundromat a couple days later and got caught up for the most part for now, so that is good. 

I did go to the gym that night and had a good but short, workout. 

But last weekend was good!  I went to my grandmas and delivered 4 goats to new homes along the way! I took Doodles ( dachshund) to show grandma how she has grown up. Doodles was with us when grandma and I had that very adventurous kind of day with 2 flat tires, on the way to a cousins wedding, that we never made it too.... you remember ?!?! About a year ago, I had just picked up the puppies and was taking grandma to the wedding, going to take the pups with me to grab a coffee and then drive her home after. But me and my luck can't seem to play nice, even for grandma... Oh yeah, so this time, I went to church with grandma and my uncle. Aaaaaand somehow I managed to disrupt the sacrament service...My phone rang in the middle of a nice quiet part. And it was NOT God calling me...  I never get calls and apparently don't attend church often enough to think about it, so I forgot to turn it off before I went in.  Whoops! Thanks for getting me in trouble at church Alaska! 

Doodles, loved the trip. Grandma, very specifically, said that Doodles could sleep in the bed with me....  even though she has to be a dog at home, apparently she gets to be a 'grandkid' when she is at grandmas!  She made a great alarm enforcer though. First morning alarm went off and Doodles crept up to my face and played in my hair while trying to lick my face until I got up.  Not the biggest fan of licks over here, effective at getting me out of bed though. 

So my goat herds are currently numbered as such, 7 boers, 3 Nubians, 1 mini boer and 11 nigerians. 

And that is where I am.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Just wow! Sounds like my life...


----------



## Latestarter

Congratulations on downsizing as much as you already have! That's a HUGE step and I'm sure you felt every bit of it! I'm sure it's going to just get more difficult as you continue.   Sorry about all the stressors and anxiety... Seems that's the way things go though... Domino effect. and it all just piles on.


----------



## misfitmorgan

@ragdollcatlady  How are things going??


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Hi, Thanks for asking....

I've been busy, this week especially. 

February 16 started our kidding season with Delilah, a first time freshener. She did great, had buck and doe twins, almost dry, by the time I got home. I felt really bad as they were in the worst pen. With the crazy, insane amount of rain we have been having…(it never rains here!!! )... that one pen was an absolute swamp and I had been racking my brain trying to figure out how to refence and move some animals without leaving anyone without shelter. I temporarily moved the new mama to a small Nigerian kidding pen that I had converted from a chicken pen, last year. She is a boer, so I worry about kids getting stepped on in tight quarters, but she was very cautious of her new kids and they did great. 

Then on the 18th, Bailey kidded triplets in the back pasture, also had them up and mostly dry by  the time I got home. 2 bucks and a doe, but the 2 smaller kids were showing signs of selenium deficiency. It was evening already so I called and got an appointment with our vet the next day. Took the kids for a ride, got BoSe injections and asked them to order 2 bottles for me since they didn't have any more in stock. Ran the kids home and rushed back to work since I was the only licensed tech on duty that day. I got home a couple hours later to find the biggest buck kid lateral and cold. Ran him inside, stimulated him, situated him near a heater with blankets then ran outside to help Rigatoni deliver her twin girls..... which she took her sweet time about. I think there was about an hour between kids. She acted like she was done after the first one, but I didn't feel right so I waited. Rigs lets me pet her, but kind of begrudgingly so I really didn't want to have to sweep her if I could avoid it. I was almost ready to when she started to deliver another kid. But this one stopped progressing with only part of her head and one foot showing within a bubble that clearly had some meconium in it, meaning she was delayed too long already. I had to get a hard grip and give a really hard pull to get her out, but the kid finally came and we got her up and running OK. She is also showing deficiency signs. I feel terrible because I know I should have gone to fresno months ago, and had someone examined and then gone back for more BoSe (they never have bottles ready for purchase even though I always ask in advance) so it means 2 trips, but I have been wrapped up in all kinds of other life worries and time just slipped by, so no one got preventative injections this last year.

In the meantime I was running back in every 10 minutes or so, trying to get the buck kid inside, to respond. I tried Karo syrup, B complex, banamine, and dropping a little bit of colostrum in his mouth, but he never tried to suckle or swallow. For a little while he looked better, but he ended up having a couple short seizures and passed during the night. That was the one that looked the sturdiest and seemed the strongest, though he hadn't eaten from mom when I was watching. I had observed the other 2 eating and I had squirted colostrum in his mouth several times the night and morning before the vet trip, trying to be sure he got some anyways. Some kids do eat when I am not watching, so that alone only caused me a little concern. He was up and rooting around moms chest most of the time and those kids usually figure it out eventually. It is possible it was from deficiency issues as well. 

I got the call today that the BoSe is in so I will try and make it up and back on my lunch break tomorrow.

This morning, I took Delilah out back with her twins and they immediately went up to Baileys 2 babies and wanted to play. Baileys are still being a little babyish, but when I came to check on everyone at lunchtime, the 4 kids were all crashed together in the doghouse. I saw all 4 of those eating well at dinner time and Rigs kids were content so I know they were well fed.... Rigs is a milk monster and her kids are always the best fed on the block. That girl really earns her keep. 

I had been wracking my brain about how to change the pens around and I finally figured it out. I stole the cattle panels from the jr boer does pen and I took apart the swamp yard fence and ran all those panels across the top of the yard. I moved the boer buck, Beautiful Beast, and the bigger boer does, Bailey and Rigatoni, to the back and moved all the dairy girls to the front, I left the 2 Jr boer does and Blueberry Melanie in with the dairy does. So now I get crazy rushed when I bring the wagon out to feed. Whoopsie immediately jumps on the top for the best snacking spot. Most of those girls are on the sales list anyway, so hopefully it will be a temporary situation. One nice thing is that both pastures are full of green weeds. great for supplementing diets. 

I have someone coming out for a couple Nigerian does on sunday and Armani went home a week ago. 

My truck was in the shop again for a code light being on, turned out to be an o2 sensor, so I had them change the spark plugs since she was there already. 

The washer and dryer are working out quite nicely.

On a personal note, I saw via facebook, that another of my exes family members passed. I checked with my kid that lives here, he hadn't heard yet, so I sent messages to all the other kids, condolences to the ex and a couple of his family members. The kids from that family are elementary age....losing their grandma and dad within mere months of each other. I am very sad for them. I will send flowers on behalf of my kids again of course, not much else to do.


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> I got home a couple hours later to find the biggest buck kid lateral and cold. Ran him inside, stimulated him, situated him near a heater with blankets then


@Baymule said if you find a cold one you should put it in your bra to warm up.  Oh, wait, she was talking about rabbits!

I'm really sorry you lost him, that is hard. 

Sounds like you are keeping super busy!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> @Baymule said if you find a cold one you should put it in your bra to warm up.  Oh, wait, she was talking about rabbits!
> 
> I'm really sorry you lost him, that is hard.
> 
> Sounds like you are keeping super busy!


Bruce a tiny baby bunny will easily fit inside a bra, a baby goat, not so much. 

Sorry about losing the kid, you do your best and sometimes that isn't enough.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bruce said:


> @Baymule said if you find a cold one you should put it in your bra to warm up.


Ummm….. there is not a spare stitch of space in my bra.... he would have surely suffocated! But thanks for the giggles at the thought! I have been known to use my ample bust as a "shelf" to balance and snuggle tiny baby animals on more than a few occasions. It really is the perfect place for them.

So I ended up sending an edible arrangement to the exes family. They make one with pineapple pieces covered in white chocolate in the shape of doves, for their sympathy line. I love receiving these arrangements for happy occasions and just like the "puppy" flowers I had sent to the matriarch a few months ago as she was enjoying her last days, I hope this is a nice distraction for the kids. A little something different to enjoy and maybe lift a few spirits, if only for a few minutes.


----------



## Bruce

Very nice of you Ragdoll.


----------



## goatgurl

I can identify with the no room in the bra thing.  years ago I did some competitive pistol shooting and at one match a guy who I beat and who was a poor looser accused me of using an artificial rest and wanted me to be disqualified.  I assured him they weren't artificial and if he didn't believe me i'd show him.  he stammered, turned beet red and walked away.  use 'em if ya got 'em.
  glad things are going reasonably well for you.


----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## ragdollcatlady

Logging in tonight, I got hit straight in the heart with the news of Joes (Latestarter) passing. 

The tears started immediately and I am just about as dried out as a prune by now, so they ought to be stopping here soon. I am so grateful that we got to meet face to face, over the holidays. I will miss him incredibly. He was one friend I really looked forward to sharing my fun and silly stories with, along with the frustrating and hard times. He was just a real down to earth, enjoy the good times, hang in during the hard times, kind of guy. I enjoyed following his own adventures on here and always looked forward to catching up with him.

For Christmas, I had forgotten to take it with us, but I had made him one of the little goat figurines with his name on the tag. The same ones I gave to family this year for Christmas. I ended up having to mail it to him, so he got it a couple weeks later. I had sent it in deodorant box, and apparently his first thought was "wow! I must have had quite a strong/lasting impression!".... Actually.... I'm just a recycler and it fit perfectly in the box, so that is what you got. 

I can't find the pics of us in Texas, so I asked Alaska to send me another link or copy. I will share it with y'all when I get it.

I was coming on to share some other sad news too. Jane, my first goat, has a huge lump on her chest. Looks like it is probably cancer. She looks like crap, but they all kind of look like that coming out of winter, so I was picking up stuff for herd maintenance, copper, BoSe, etc, and started in the big goats first. I noticed that she had started acting a little bit friendlier than usual. She was letting me scratch and love on her more than usual and that is when I found it. Ok, well, Joe, I guess I will share my Jane with you here shortly, if y'all could look after her there in heaven for me, I will owe you one! And besides, you will need some goats to herd to keep you from being lonely, right? 

Two of my Nigerian does went home earlier this week too. They took Little Italy and Murgan. Half sisters, nice that they get to stay together. They will be show goats for a couple of kids so that will be great. While they were here, we discovered that their new buck is actually out of one of my home bred does... small world, as they drove 2 and half hours to buy these ones from me... They were initially going to take Calico Pony, but she was a half sister to BreaBurnadette, out of the same sire. Breaburnadette is the mom of their new buck. So they opted for Murgan, she was following us around being sweet, so she kind of sold herself. 

Ok, it has been a long frustrating day for me, and a very sad night, I'm heading to bed. Good night all. Peace.


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> The tears started immediately and I am just about as dried out as a prune by now, so they ought to be stopping here soon.


And then return, I know from personal experience.


----------



## B&B Happy goats




----------



## Devonviolet

Oh Sweet Cat Lady!!!  I feel your loss!  I thought of you, and how Joe drove, what . . .. 3-1/2 hours to visit with you and Mr. Alaska. I wondered if you had seen the news.  There are a lot of broken hearts on BYH these days.  I stop every once in a while, when I think of him, and feel a wave of pain go across my chest, as I feel tears forming in my eyes.  I wasn’t hit quite as hard as others, upon hearing of his death, only minutes after it happened, as I had been in close contact with Joe and his son, and saw the signs. By the day before he died, I knew the end was near.  It has still hit me hard.  Joe’s passing is going to leave a big hole on BYH and in many hearts, as well.  I think we all need to bolster each other up. 

The reason I started the “Tribute to Latestarter” is that I wanted a place where we could talk about our good memories of him, but also so we can support each other in our time of loss. So, please don’t hesitate to head on over there, if you are feeling sad, and need some support.  I know you will find it there, as we are a group of very caring people.


----------



## CntryBoy777




----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thank you. Joe actually drove over 5 hours each way.... Basically a whole day of driving just to meet face to face, grab a little lunch, get in a short visit, then back to his family and goats. That says friendship right there. You cant imagine, how much I appreciated that time. If I was home, I would have gladly split the trip time (I do travel Ok in my own truck), but we were already pretty far from home and he insisted that he didn't mind...  I know he had quite a bit of physical discomfort so even though he didn't mind the hours behind the wheel, it surely wasn't a particularly comfortable trip for him. I will miss all of his support and advice. I hope I was able to be the friend he was needing when I had him in my life. 

BYH surely wont be the same without his personality touching all the threads and reaching out to help direct the new kids.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I just shared this on Joes Tribute thread, but here is a pic of us getting to meet and visit Joe in person. So glad we all took the time! Good food and good friends!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Since I am back tracking anyway, I'll share some of the stuff I wanted to.... just got a little busy and forgot! So this was Alaska, myself and his son outside the place. It was a little drizzly damp out, so no patio dining while we were there... and it was busy, steady people from the time we got there until we left. Delicious food 



I think I forgot to  show you all, the little project I was working on before Christmas too.




This was the project for Alaskas family. The goats all have ribbon collars with hand stamped tags with everyone's names, and a little cat faced charm, since they were from me. And Alaska loves moose (and since they are almost the only animals in Alaska, that one is his)… notice the hot mess the moose made of the Christmas lights!!! Almost as bad as goats right? I had to sand out the bottom of the sled to make room for the battery pack. But all in all, I think my project turned out pretty cute!

and this was one of Alaskas gifts from me


----------



## Devonviolet

Cool pics, CatLady. Your Christmas sleigh looks amazing. How ingenious to put a battery pack under the sleigh, so you could have the lights.

Your mistletoe reminded me.  Here in Texas we have a TON of mistletoe in our oak trees.  One day, after we started feeding Joe’s animals, I saw something in the grass with white berries.  It turned out to be a piece of mistletoe, that had fallen from the big oak tree in his circle driveway.


----------



## babsbag

@Devonviolet Just an FYI. Mistletoe is toxic to goats. My goats have been very happy doing some cleanup for me since we lost many many trees and branches during that snow but I was reminded by a friend to watch for mistletoe. Fortunately there is none growing near me but there are areas in CA where it is very thick.


----------



## Devonviolet

babsbag said:


> @Devonviolet Just an FYI. Mistletoe is toxic to goats. My goats have been very happy doing some cleanup for me since we lost many many trees and branches during that snow but I was reminded by a friend to watch for mistletoe. Fortunately there is none growing near me but there are areas in CA where it is very thick.


That’s a good reminder, Babs.  This tree, at Joe’s wasn’t near the goats. So, no problem for them. 

Texas is loaded with mistletoe, which is more noticable in winter, when the leaves are off the trees.  A friend, of ours, doesn’t have any in his trees, because he uses a shotgun, to blast them out of the trees, when they are small.  It isn’t good to leave them in the trees, as they are a parasite, which when left to fill the branches, can eventually kill the tree.

We don’t have nearly as much mistle toe, in our trees, as some areas, and there isn’t any hanging over our goat areas.  This year, we are planning to cut most of the trees, that have mistletoe down, to make way for a greenhouse and garden area. So, very soon it won’t be a problem for us anymore.


----------



## Devonviolet

ragdollcatlady said:


> So this was Alaska, myself and his son outside the place. It was a little drizzly damp out, so no patio dining while we were there... and it was busy, steady people from the time we got there until we left. Delicious food


Awww! You and @Alaskan make a cute couple, and his son is cute too. . Funny how he is _lurking_ in the background. 

I sure wish I could have gone with Joe, to meet y’all.  However, it wasn’t a good time, for me to take a whole day off, at that time.


----------



## Bruce

I see a definite family resemblance between Alaska and Alaska "Jr." Both good lookin' guys.


----------



## greybeard

Devonviolet said:


> It isn’t good to leave them in the trees, as they are a parasite, which when left to fill the branches, can eventually kill the tree


I will have to remember that for future reference..


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bruce said:


> I see a definite family resemblance between Alaska and Alaska "Jr." Both good lookin' guys.



@Bruce Thanks!.... I agree, with that sentiment, they look very much alike, and I think they are both extremely good looking! 

@Devonviolet , I am sorry I wasn't able to meet you and more of the Texas crew as well, but holidays are a tough time and I wasn't particularly proximal to anyone (San Antonio area). Joe was probably the farthest away though, to be honest.

Mistletoe is toxic to goats... and it can cause pretty bad issues for people too. I gave Alaska the plastic kind so it will last forever and he can hang it wherever he likes. I do have a little bit growing in the old persimmon trees here that I cant cut out cause I cant reach it, but I used to try.

So my newest favorite phrase is "D@## Toaster!!!" I use it many times daily, to insult any and all of the machines that happen to be giving me grief at any given moment... I mean... that sounds like an insult right???  If you were a machine, wouldn't you be insulted to be called a d@## toaster? I think I would, so that is my current go to phrase. I don't actually use foul language much, I think it is unattractive and generally shows a lack of class, but if you are familiar with my relationship with machines, perhaps you will allow me a little indulgence on this one? On top of all my sad stuff going on, my toilet took a dump.  D@## Toaster!!!  But I skipped lunch today and managed to fix it myself for $20!  I swapped out the flapper and the whole float mechanism, it works, no leaks so far. 

And in the middle of writing this, I had to take a couple hour break to assist Blueberry with her delivery. Buck and doe boer kids . I believe she is done, but no placenta yet. I needed a little break and the other goats wanted to go to bed, so I will check on her again in a little bit.

And I finally settled on a name for my little black dappled boer doe. Voodoo Dolly. She is a trouble maker like none other. She was jumping on the chicken nest boxes to reach the leaves on the avocado tree, so I put her in the baby pen for time out. She stayed in there with the 2 Nigerian kids for 3 days then jumped out. Tonight she got a couple of good whoopins from Blueberry, who didn't appreciate the unrelenting curiosity about her new babies.


----------



## babsbag

OK, I missed this...you have a BLACK DAPPLED Boer? Where did she come from and can I be jealous? When I started my spotted Boers that is what I was aiming for. I bought a solid black doe and a black headed doe, but could never get those black dappled kids. I need to see a picture. Please.


----------



## Devonviolet

ragdollcatlady said:


> And I finally settled on a name for my little black dappled boer doe





babsbag said:


> OK, I missed this...you have a BLACK DAPPLED Boer? Where did she come from and can I be jealous? When I started my spotted Boers that is what I was aiming for. I bought a solid black doe and a black headed doe, but could never get those black dappled kids. I need to see a picture. Please.


Okay, I’m going to have to admit my ignorance here. I’ve never seen a “Black Dappled Boer”. Although I did get a picture, in my mind’s eye, when I saw you mention yours, Cat Lady.  I, too, would love to see some photos. It sounds really cool!


----------



## Bruce

*The Art of Breeding Spots and Dapples*
http://www.maxboergoats.com/dappledandspotted.php


----------



## Baymule

Mistletoe causes abortion in animals and humans too for that matter. 

I am glad that you , Alaskan and his son all got to meet with Joe. It's fun when we can actually meet each other. You have those pictures to treasure. 

What a precious gift of the reindeer and the lead moose! You make these? What a talent you have!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

@Baymule , I bought out the local TSC for all the goat and kid figurines for a couple weeks before Christmas. I just added the collars, tags, ribbon and lights. It was a fun little project!

I don't have really nice pics of Voodoo yet, but I tried to get a few today. She came from my friend that bought StinkerBelle and Pearl. My friend had sold a mini Nubian to a nice family that ended up facing some difficult times and needing to rehome their goats a few months later. She took her goat back and ended up with Voodoo in the deal. She had initially asked me about her quality, market potential, what I thought about possibly making something from eye candy kids if she were to use her mini Nubian bucks, etc. She doesn't breed boers and knows nothing about them. I strongly advised her to use a good registered buck if she wanted to make some money as black dappled boers with good size can command a few pretty pennies. if she was able to get that to present in the kids. She decided to offer her to me in exchange for the nigerians as she has 2 breeding programs that they could be beneficial to, and so I ended up with a pretty little doe in the deal. She came to me with a goofy eye. perhaps a former injury or something. I don't think she has much sight in the one eye, but it doesn't stop her shenanigans.


----------



## Baymule

She is VERY pretty! I hope you can find a good buck to breed her to for MORE SPOTS!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks @Baymule , I think she is darn pretty myself. Her face is narrower than my boers generally are, maybe some Nubian back in there??? but whatever. So far, she is a similar size as my yearling from Rigatoni. We will see how she grows. I am happy to use my boer buck Beautiful Beast over her this next breeding season. He is loaded with spots. I don't have a really good pic of him. I have been trying to get some decent pics, but still don't have a really good quality camera since mine died. I have my phone and a small digital camera, but the quality is comparable between both.

Here are his pics as a kid


----------



## babsbag

They should make some gorgeous kids; she's beautiful.  My spotted Boer buck had Nubian in him...many many generations back. Wasn't he related to Andy somewhere back there? Gold Country Boers.  I know that when they started their breeding program for spotted Boers they bred to Nubians to get the color.  I do miss those spots.


----------



## Baymule

He is gorgeous!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

My brother laid his motorcycle down tonight. I have no other word yet, besides a text from mom saying she was taking him to get checked out. I am three hours away, but I can be on the road in about 5 minutes if I need to. Any and all prayers are welcome and much appreciated.


----------



## Devonviolet

Any news on your brother yet?  My prayers are with him, your mother and you..


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Prayers!


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like it probably wasn't too bad if she was taking him to "get checked out". My guess would be ambulance if it were bad


----------



## Baymule

I am not a fan of motorcycles. I hope your brother checks out ok and is unhurt with no internal injuries. Let us know how he is doing.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thank you all
He is ok. Apparently he slid and has some raw skin on his legs, knees, butt, and a broken finger tip.  
@Bruce I had the exact same thoughts about the ambulance, but I wasn't there so it is harder to stay calm.
He is one of my "baby brothers" and one of the sweetest. 
I ordered some Manuka honey for his wounds.  Hope it helps!


----------



## Bruce

And some bubble wrap for the next time he rides!
Sure glad is is mostly OK, hope he heals up fast.


----------



## goatgurl

really glad your brother is ok, layin' em down can be bad, just depends on whats there when you do.  his road rash will heal and the honey is a great idea,
that black spotted girl is beautiful, can't wait to see babies.


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm glad he's OK.  I road motor cycles my whole like until 1985.  I was heading out of Memphis and was on I-55 over the Mississippi River flats.  An old gent ran me off the road and I went airborne at almost 80 MPH.  Obviously I survived with no damage except for a deflated lung when I hit the mud since the river had been a flood stage (luckily for me).  I never road one of those things again.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> I'm glad he's OK.  I road motor cycles my whole like until 1985.  I was heading out of Memphis and was on I-55 over the Mississippi River flats.  An old gent ran me off the road and I went airborne at almost 80 MPH.  Obviously I survived with no damage except for a deflated lung when I hit the mud since the river had been a flood stage (luckily for me).  I never road one of those things again.


Smart man, you learned the first time.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Ups and downs everywhere it seems. I'm glad your brother is ok and sorry about your goat losses. That black dapple is beautiful narrow face or not. I dream of dappled or moonspotted boers.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thank you everyone.

My brother is doing OK. I got to talk to him tonight. I have left him alone to rest and recover. He is in moms care and she is a retired medical assistant, so great hands to be in. He did try the 20 UMF honey I sent on his hand and one leg wound and felt it burned a little too much, but said that it seemed to subside after about 40 minutes. I told him that if the 20 is too strong, just use the 5, but if it is short term pain, the healing may ultimately be shortened if he can handle the 20. He had to get off the phone because the pain meds were making him nauseous. 

He was initially going to be in my 'neighborhood' next week (Fresno) and was wanting to stop by. Not sure if he will make the trip now, but I hope he does. I mentioned my newest favorite restaurant and said that if he does, we should totally head over there.

I got home just in time to help Kandy deliver her kids, twins, buck and doe. I came in from the store and heard a mama goat holler and a baby goat that sounded distressed. Being born is tough! That is all of the boers set to kid for this season. We should have some Nubians in about 5 months though. 

Kid count:
Delilah= buck dappled, doe dappled
Bailey= buck dappled, buck dappled, doe dappled
Rigatoni= doe red with dark patches, doe red paint with patches
Blueberry Melanie= buck red, doe red
Kandy Kisses= buck red paint, doe dappled


----------



## Devonviolet

Hey CatLady.  I grew up in Fresno!

I’m glad your brother wasn’t hurt any worse than he was. DH was in a motorcycle accident when he was 20. It crushed his pelvis and tore up his knee.  He was in the hospital for months and months. When we were first married, his hip was really hurting him. I insisted he so see the head of orthopedics, at Mayo Clinic. It turned out, that the top of his femor bone had worn off due to a piece of hardware, that they put in his pelvis shifting. He had to have a total hip replacement, which was VERY painful. At least now he can walk without all that pain.  And as the others who were in motorcycle accidents, he never rode again.

Somethinng else you can do for your brother’s skin wounds, is to buy some dried comfrey. Mix a tiny amount of water into it, let it sit for a few hours to absorb. Place 2 Tbsp of comfrey in a jar with 1/2 cup of olive oil. Mix well. Place the jar in a crock pot, with water up to thee level of oil in the jar, on low for 8-12 hours. That will infuse the healing essential oils into the oil.  Strain, and heat the comfrey oil, and add beeswax to it. This will give you an ointment, that you can put on his wounds.  Comfrey is excellent for healing wounds and minimizing scarring.

I just did a quick reconfiguring of my basic ointment recipe and you could make a simple, healing, antibiotic ointment, for your brother using the following recipe:

4-1/2 Tbsp Beeswax pellets     
4-1/2 Tbsp Comfrey oil                            
4 Tbsp Coconut Oil
20 drops of Tea Tree Oil
20 drops of Rosemary Essential Oil

Heat the oils in a pan, on the stove. Remove from stove and add beeswax. Stir gently until the wax is melted into the oil, cool to room temp (it will still be liquid.  Add the essential oils, and pour into one or more small jars.  Set aside and allow to cool completely. Apply to the wounds.

** 1-1/2 tsp = 1/2 Tbsp

This should make 6-1/2 ounces of ointment


----------



## Baymule

Glad that your brother will heal up and be ok. He was very lucky. 

We need pictures of all these spotty, colorful babies!


----------



## Baymule

Glad that your brother will heal up and be ok. He was very lucky. 

We need pictures of all these spotty, colorful babies!


----------



## Baymule

Glad that your brother will heal up and be ok. He was very lucky. 

We need pictures of all these spotty, colorful babies!


----------



## Baymule

Glad that your brother will heal up and be ok. He was very lucky. 

We need pictures of all these spotty, colorful babies!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Delilah and her kids


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bailey's kids

I can't get enough of this doe kid! I sooo want to keep her!

 




 
Buck 




Buck


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Rigatonis doe kids are once again the biggest, fastest growing of all! If I could i would keep the paint with dark patches one. She was the late delivery kid.


----------



## Bruce

All very healthy looking and cute!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

@Devonviolet , thanks for the recipe. I sent a screenshot to my mom.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Oh my gosh, they are so cute


----------



## Baymule

Wow! You have the prettiest, spottiest goats I have ever seen!


----------



## babsbag

Are you taking Bailey to Alaska with you? She might not know what to do with all that white stuff being a CA girl and all. She was my first spotted goat born here and boy was I excited and look at all those pretty kids she is giving you. I'm happy that she found a good home with you.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Yes, Bailey and Rigatoni are both going to the "new country" with me. They are my biggest boers and my best producers. I culled my boer herd really hard in the last 2 years with size as one of the main deciding factors. I let go of some of the high percentage purebred dapples to keep the bigger girls. Ghost Ryder had size, I only let her go because I needed to pay bills, but she was a great specimen too. The only smaller girl I held onto was Blueberry Melanie, she is a RaviliAnna baby, not the best goat, but a favorite. I probably should let her go, but I love her. She seems to have weaker pasterns, they get loose when she is pregnant and she will walk on the back of her hooves. This years kids seem a little better than last years, she is definitely doing better as a mom. We will see how they do growing though. Bailey definitely gives me the prettiest kids.... but Rigs always has the best body type and fastest growing kids. I just wish Rigs was easier to handle. I have been tempted to keep a couple doe kids from her to take her place, but I don't know if they will compare and I couldn't buy a goat this good if I tried. This year, I have Kandy Kisses, the first doe kid I kept out of Rigs. We will see how she does as she just kidded yesterday. So far so good!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Oh and I just took a deposit on Manny. Sad as he is a beautiful animal, I was so excited to add his genes to my nigi herd. But it is good as that means we are one animal closer to the final Alaskan herd count.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Ok, So I just accepted a deposit on Calico Pony too. The same person that is taking Manny! I am thrilled that she really appreciates all the effort behind my nigerians. I hope she will keep me updated on the progress of these goats. They are a couple of my best animals, I even wanted to keep both of the kids from these 2 and would have, life being different of course.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Those dapples 

Those are some gorgeous kids and moms!! You have an excellent looking kid crop going.


----------



## Devonviolet

YES! Absolutely GORGEOUS dapples!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks!  It is probably the hippie blood in me that loves the tie-dye colored animals!  I love all kinds of colors, but variety in my animals coats with so many colors, makes me downright giddy. 

I got an email from the young lady that bought the red doe that had been in the breeding pen earlier than preferred due to Beautiful Beast taking down his containment system. She would be just over a year now and kidded with triplets, giving the young lady a doe and 2 buck kids. Apparently the buck kids have some color. One has dark spots but one is a dark, almost black all over with solid black undercarriage!  Her show team has called dibs on them already, so I hope they bring her a fair amount of change. I had offered the doe as exposed, and I was able to register her, so for the price of a commercial doe, she ended up with a registered percentage doe, ability to register the doe kid and the sale of the boys should more than cover all her expenses for her project. People online were being jerks about me offering a younger doe exposed, even though she wasn't unreasonably young. I don't usually prefer to breed any of my does that young, but it was a stressful situation of not having enough pens/fences and not wanting to butcher a fine young doe. I would say it turned out just fine and I have the promise of further updates on how the kids do if they make it to competition.


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> People online were being jerks about me offering a younger doe exposed, even though she wasn't unreasonably young.


They can just


----------



## ragdollcatlady

@Latestarter , 

Today was a hard day for me. I am sad about selling a couple of my best nigerians, I deliver them this sunday. Calico Pony is my chocolate buckskin with moonspots out of my favorite doe (Spellbound) and she finally freshened this last year, with the best udder in my herd. Her teats are bigger, attachments are very much an improvement over her dams and she was very easy to milk. Her only fault is that she is on the bigger size. Manny is my new blue eyed buck with moonspots and a pedigree full of stars and letters. I have been working on my nigerians for about 10 years now, I think, and the difference between Jane, my first goat, and these goats, is huge. I know you would be proud of the work I have done. I also know you would support my decision to let them go. And I know you understand the hard part about it all. 

I am worried about other stuff too, things I cant really change, but it is hard not to worry. So I made you a cake. I know you aren't here to enjoy it, so i'll share it with my coworkers tomorrow. Baking takes my mind off my worries, or maybe it just gives me time to think a little more slowly, process and sort things out while my hands are busy. I just wanted to let you know I was missing you today. Peace my friend.


----------



## babsbag

Beautiful cake. I bet it taste good too.

Manny's first kids will be here in a few weeks and I am really looking forward to seeing them. Did his other horn fall of? If so I may try this on my nigi buck Flash. I would really like his scurs to go away.  The mini Alpine does that I have from Flash are very nice and easy to milk and good producers too so I admire the work you put in own your nigis. Thank you for sharing them with me. 

Which was the first doe you got from me, Rigatoni or Ravi?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Mannys other horn did come off, some blood and oozing for a couple of weeks, nothing too bad. It looks great now. The bad part was traumatizing him to get the grooves started and put the bands on. They must've been pretty uncomfortable while it was working. I definitely prefer to sedate and burn, then bandage. Less trauma to the animal and I feel less pain, despite the bandage changes.  

RavioliAnna was the first doe  I got from you. She was a great goat. I let her go to a good guy that bought several of my boers a couple times, because she was making my chores way too hard. She would shove me out of the to get through the gate and let all the Nigerians out,  every time I had to go out. But i loved her and letting her go was hard.


----------



## babsbag

I have sold a few goats due to attitude. I get it. 

Flash has knocked his scurs off a few times so the vet might be able to remove them easily. I worry  during rut that he might get the scur caught in a collar when the boys go head to head; they are about 5" long and stick straight up. I need the collars though to control them when I bring them out for breeding. He is a feisty little guy and would be a real challenge to get those bands on. Burning is tough too since during the winter (prime time) he is in rut and during the summer there are flies.  Decisions.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

The worst part of selling Ravi, is that her getting out of the gate wasn't the problem. Her shoving me wasn't the problem either, she was simply a big girl. When she got out, I just walked back up to her and lead her back in. Bottle baby. Easy peasy. The problem was that she made it possible for all the dairy goats to get out. Nigerians learned to slip out under her and around her while she was busy shoving me and they were not very cooperative about going back to the pen once they were out.


----------



## babsbag

The other goats were paying her to clear the way for them.   I sold one the other day that knew how to open the door into the milk parlor. She would get her grain and get milked and leave. And then open the door and try to come back in the "out" door to get more grain. Sounds like no big deal...until every other goat follows her back in. Gets old fast.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Today I made a big decision. I offered my whole flock of gorgeous silkies to a longtime goat friend. She had posted a little bit ago on facebook, looking for sexed girls. Silkies can be notoriously hard to sex until they are several months old as both sexes are fluffy all over. I am afraid that trying to move too many animals without housing ready for them, will just be too much for me to handle in an environment like Alaska. In California, no problem... situate a few pens in a garage and figure it out from there.  But I am not going to have my own place and wont be able to take such liberties. I am very afraid that if I let go of my silkies and Faverolles, I wont be able to find the same quality birds as those I have now once I am ready for them. I made the mistake of letting go of our cochins years ago and when I felt like we missed them too much and really wanted another start in them, there were no quality cochins to be found anywhere. I have spent hundreds over the years acquiring and breeding the silkies, favs and ameraucanas that I have now. Several silkies, some of these and some that were babies from our flock, have won awards in our local fairs. My first start of nice silkies came from a breeder in Ohio. I have added from a couple of other breeders and the quality shows. I have some unusual colors like a splash salmon colored rooster and lavender and buff hens along with a few blue, splash hens and a black rooster.  Faverolles are my favorite of the large breed birds, I have acquired a couple of different lines, but it took me years. I haven't committed to relinquishing the big birds yet. They should be ok in colder weather... but these old guys and gals are California babies.... Anyway, my friend is thrilled to be getting my silkies and has promised that I can buy a few back (or maybe some offspring ) when I am ready in a few years. I cant believe I offered them, but I couldn't pass up the chance of getting them into a family that will love them, appreciate the quality, and understands the sacrifice. Her little dude has farm in his blood. One of my favorite pics, is him (around 2 years old) holding his favorite silkie hen. Takes me back to my own kids loving on their birds.


 



Just FYI, The empty metal water container is just one of 3 in there, the other 2 still have plenty of water.... just so Y'all aren't worried. I had snapped the pics before I had a chance to clean up their pen and refill all the waterers this afternoon.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Beautiful birds!  Glad you found a place for them that you approve of.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Lately I have been having issues with Beaux Jangles, my 8 year old queensland/german shepherd mix. He is a fine dog and usually causes no issues. He used to go out when I told him  to, took care of his personal business and then would find a nice spot in the sun to just rest, watch the other animals through the fence and relax until I opened the dog door and called him back in. 

This last year, he has started barking at the dog door after taking care of his business and he doesn't stop. He doesn't want to be out at all. I don't make the dogs stay out in bad weather, 10 minutes to finish their stuff, then back in, but in good weather, I do expect them to have some time out for fresh air and contemplating how spoiled they really are. 

I know it is anxiety driven, but I am not completely sure why. This last year Rico the pug joined the family and Wiley left because she was starting fights with Beaux, so those are family dynamic changes. I also was gone a few times for several days traveling to Alaska and Texas, and a few shorter trips, but I have done occasional trips before. Just not for quite this long. 

I had him checked out by the vet, he has a clean bill of health and everything else looks fantastic. So I tried him on one antianxiety med. He was silent the first day, still alert, but not on edge. But then he was back to his usual barky self. We continued for a few weeks, at a slightly higher dosage, but still nothing. So after further consultations with the vet, we decided to try Prozac. I have it but have to do a cleanout period to let the other drug clear from his system. 

In the mean time, my own anxiety, caused by his barking so much every day, was going through the roof. I was starting to resent him, I was super angry every day because of him, and I really have plenty of other things I have the privilege of stressing over. A well cared for dog that I am trying everything for shouldn't be one of them. I spent over 10 years with the same issue from Charlie, my exes dog. I was so relieved to finally have peace when Charlie died. But I refuse to live this way now. 

So I ordered a no bark collar. I hesitated to use it because I know he is anxious, but I believe he went from just wanting to come in, to learning to keep barking because at some point, I would let him in. I couldn't wait until the barking stopped before opening the dog door, because it never did.  I cant just let him have run of the laundry room through the dog door because the other 2 dogs aren't fully housebroken and will pee. Anyhow, I put the collar on him while I would be home so I could interfere if it caused issues. I felt bad when he barked the first few times, but is effective and my life for the last couple days has been peaceful. I only put it on him during the day, I deal with him making a  little noise first thing in the morning and I have been better rested and can concentrate so much better with the quiet. I was constantly worrying about him, because he was always making noise and I didn't know what to do to help him. He is currently standing quietly watching the other animals. Because of his breed, he is strung a little tighter than others, he always wants to work, and whines like no other, but that I can live with. I am hoping this will unteach the barking and when we get started on the other medications, hopefully he can relax into a different routine. I am so happy this tool is effective, but it is only a tool, hopefully very temporary. 

I am also going to try to rehome Rico. Beaux has always been great with all other dogs, never picks a fight, or shows aggression to anyone we meet, here at home, anyone elses house or out in public. But when Rico came in he was intact, so maybe that was an issue? They all sleep in a big dog pile and don't fuss or fight, I think they are all good, but I don't speak dog. Unfortunately. 

I don't think very many people appreciate and use tools effectively... my favorite dog training collar is a check collar. I get a lot of flack for using it because it has "spikes" on the inside, but then the same people are blown away when my dogs, thrilled at the sound of their collars jingling (it means they get to go somewhere) walk so much better than the other dogs around us. I use the check chain to communicate with my dog and he understands because we have practiced it. I don't use it to punish him or hurt him even though that is what it looks like. Tools, used effectively for the right reason make life easier. I am so happy these tools are working for me.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I have to agree with you completely  on the use of dog tools. I have used them all and they work....I have found some people  who object to them...then i see their dogs docked tail or cropped  ears.... really ? 
The use of training  aides in problem dogs is much more humane than rehoming them....


----------



## misfitmorgan

DH's dobbie turned very high anxiety in the last few years of his life and would run around the house barking like something was outside, then we would let him outside and he would bark to come back in and all other sort of nonsense because of his anxiety. He was i think 6 or 7yrs old when this started. His anxiety started from being a literal working dog for the first 3yrs of his life to not having a job per say and then we got another dobie(Issac our blue) and DH started a regular 9-5 job which cause Mauler separation anxiety too. He just started having anxiety attacks and manic barking fits that you couldn't stop. Shaking during thunderstorms which he never did before, digging thru our couch cushions...yes thru. He dug a hole in the middle of two different mattresses.

After almost a year of this behavior I thought screw it and bought him a thunderjacket. I was super skeptical but figured I could at least try it. Ya know what those things work! If the new medication doesn't do it, you should try a thunderjacket. The jacket really made a high difference in his anxiety immediately. He completely stopped barking in the house unless someone or something really was outside, he barked twice to come in when he was ready, he didnt make holes in the couch cushions or the bed...he was overall very much less stressed.

We did try other things like calming medicines, walks, long exercise sessions, long training sessions, putting him thru his paces, taking him "hunting", just trying to reassure him, etc...nothing else but that jacket really helped. I doubt it works for all dogs but for our anxiety doberman it was the key to him relaxing and learning to get past his anxiety.


----------



## Bruce

Dr Temple Grandin made herself a squeeze chute for the express purpose of anxiety control. Makes sense it would give animals comfort. I think her autism gives her some inate understanding of animals.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I love the work and books by Temple Grandin. She has given us a unique perspective and incredible insight into animal behavior and response. I don't have cattle, not sure if I ever will, though mini jerseys are on my wish list, but I have Ms Grandins book on cattle handling facilities. I have a few other books by her as well, so much great information.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

And for Beaux, I suspect that he might be losing some of his eyesight, though the vet says his eyes seem fine and he appears to see everything you would expect him to. It seems like he may just be showing some minor signs of aging. I need to give him a few more days before trying the other drug, but he seems physically calmer now that he isn't barking so much. Not sure if that is because his barking raised his own anxiety (from not being answered right away when he was "asking" for something) or if my anger and anxiety from his barking made him more tense.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I just got back from delivering 2 Nigerian does to their new people. Really nice family, just getting into goats. I know they will love these girls. This was for Cow Baby Jr, a partial bottle baby that I desperately wanted to keep forever, and Masquerade, one that originally I kept back for myself because she was pretty and mellow, but ended up with a small defect on one teat. I had to work at not crying. 

The young lady at starbucks liked my name, said she never ran into anyone with my name and nickname, but had been considering using the name for her daughter (when she has one) because she thought it was cool, so now she was liking it even more. As a kid, I didn't care for my name because no one had it. Guess I don't mind it much now, though I do like my nickname better. She was intrigued that I was delivering goats as well and took down my website name to pass on to someone she knew that was looking for goats.  I guess that is just another day in the exciting life of a barista huh?.... running into someone that is crazy about cats, goats and has a name you like.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I couldn't remember if I shared these pics so here are a couple more
 Bailey and her doe kid and one buck kid





From back to front, Rigatoni, Delilah, Monet (Baileys doe), Baileys buck, Delilahs buck and Chrysanthemum (Delilahs doe) is the one laying down



Copper Penne (Rigatonis doe) 


 
Delilahs buck


 
Baileys buck


 
Delilahs buck and Monet (Baileys doe)


 
Blueberry Melanie and her buck and doe kids


 
Kandys buck kid


 
Kandys doe kid.... Aurorasaurus Rex.... pronounced "A Rawr A Saurus Rex!!!" really loud, like you are starving and NEED a bottle now.... ....I get the biggest kick out of this loud and stinkin adorable little dinosaur  girl.... 


 
and a little bit clearer pic of Voodoo Dolly with Arawrasaurus Rex in the background


----------



## ragdollcatlady

And not to forget her, Papardelle, Rigatonis second doe kid


----------



## Bruce

You were up WAY too early this morning!!!!


----------



## misfitmorgan

OMG I want all them spotted/dappled ones 

They are so gorgeous. Locally anything with spots or dapples is $300-500 and if it has papers to its $600-1,000...I will just keep dreaming. Your boers are so so gorgeous though


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bruce said:


> You were up WAY too early this morning!!!!



Uuuummmm that was actually, hadn't yet gone to bed from the day before.... Same now! 

So I have a new houseguest.... Temporarily. 
Story: I was asked to go into an exam room with a semi feral cat. I was told she was yowling and acting aggressive so we hadn't yet tried to handle her at all. K. Ready. I go in ready for some adventure, only to have a small, rickety little old cat with a bulging, damaged eyeball, come out of the kennel, purring, and trying to affectionately rub her yucky eye and cheek all over my hand.  She was a stray that the gentleman feeds occasionally and he was wanting to try and help her as she was clearly in need of some serious medical attention. After our exam, I returned and discussed the estimate (in the $750 range) for an enucleation surgery to remove her damaged eye. He was a little distressed about the cost, as this was a true stray, and once she was done, she would have to be returned to the area she came from. The gentleman was incredibly reasonable, but had no way to provide any follow up care whatsoever. I excused myself for a short discussion with the Dr. When I came back, I offered to provide her care for the 2 weeks, do her medications, follow up exam etc, if he payed for the surgery and picked her up after the stitches were out as I just don't have the capacity for another animal right now. He was really appreciative of my offer and we settled on the deal. Surgery went well and she is currently testing out all the baskets in my laundry room. I named her Rickety. Ricky is super affectionate and just a nice little old cat. She really reminds me of my Jasmin that I just lost to cancer here, a couple months back. 

Thanks @Nifty for the emoji for Joe! I love it!


----------



## Bruce

Good for you Ragdoll. I wish the vet would have cut the price for the surgery. I would have a really hard time forking over $750 to help a stray cat I had no intention of taking in afterward.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

When I discussed the estimate with the gentleman, I did help him decide whether or not to accept or decline the labwork, what I would do and why... not to sway him unnecessarily against something good, but to try and encourage and possibly get the surgery to save her life. He clearly wanted to help, even if that meant euthanasia, which was absolutely on the table in this situation. He decided that the leukemia/FIV test was a prudent investment for a stray, if it was positive, we both agreed that euthanasia would be best for all involved. Having a big surgery while immune compromised is very difficult for some animals and then being a stray out in public, with either of those diseases, puts a lot of other animals at risk.  A pet cat living indoors, does not pose the same threat to other cats. We did allow him to decline the regular labwork, generally meant to asses if the there is a higher than reasonable amount of bleeding risk, and to asses the liver and kidney function, to help us understand if the animal should be more likely to process effectively, the drugs we want to use for anesthesia and pain control. On a personal pet, labwork out of the ordinary levels, will sometimes cause a change of drug choices, or a delay of the procedure while we work to correct the issues or determine the cause. For a stray, (or occasionally for a pet with limited options) you just have to try and pray. So he did save a little bit and decided that trying the surgery was still worth it. Surely between God and Karma, he will have some blessings coming his way.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Blessings to you and that kind gentleman!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Rickety, the one eyed cat is doing great.  She pretty much  just sleeps all the time, but is very content in her favorite laundry basket. If she is on the ground when I bring the dogs through to go outside, I just pick her up and hold her while I escort them out. She doesn't panic or scratch, just hangs out, purring in my arms. She is one of the easiest cats to medicate. She loves her food, so  hopefully, between the dewormer and the food bowl exclusively filled for her, we will get some weight on her.



 

Doodles got a haircut today so now she is naked!  and she looks so cute!


 

The other day I came home to Beautiful Beast (my big boer buck) tangled in the fence. He had both horns twisted several times in the field fencing. I tied him to the fence because he was getting pretty scared, and proceeded to cut the fence. Thankfully it was an overcast day and not too hot. Exactly why I don't like horns! 

We did the boer kids CDT vaccines, deworming and cocci prevention the other day. I will start posting them soon. We got weights (not really accurate, but enough of an idea by having my kid stand on the bathroom scale and then pick up the kid). The older kids (8 weeks) were between 35 and 47 lbs and the younger (5 weeks) were 25 to 29. I am satisfied with those numbers. This is with the goats being on pasture, a small amount of alfalfa hay in the morning and some grain /alfalfa pellets/palm date pellets mixed for a top off at dinner. I have never fed this small of an amount of hay, but using the weeds/pasture for a larger part of their diet is really helping my budget right now.

I made some cream puffs to share with the coworkers since I wont have my kids around to share easter this year. They turned out super light and fluffy.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Yum!


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## Baymule

You have the absolutely most gorgeous goats that I have ever seen. Beautiful. I loved the cake for Joe. 

Is Doodles a long haired dachshund? He is so pretty. Our daughter got her first one when she was 10, her second one while she was in college. She is currently dachshund-less but sure would love to get another one. Both of hers were the mini size. Trying to find a puppy is unreal. Breeders want horribly high prices for them. They have 3 girls and a Silkie Terrier, but her heart belongs to mini-weiner dogs.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks all for the compliments!

Yes Doodles is a longhaired dappled dachshund.  I was told she was a mini, but she is the size a standard is supposed to be. I don't care. She is the sweetest dachshund on the planet. Normally, even the friendlier ones are a little leary or touchy, most are aggressive or onery to other dogs or strangers. Doodles loves all people and wants to meet any dog that is friendly.  I stopped for cat litter the day I had taken her to work, so she went into Petsmart with me. The trainer was walking around the store and stopped to pet her. She was blown away by her personality. Doodles went straight up to her, allowed pets, sat for treats, and even crawled right into her lap. When she stood up, she picked doodles up and couldn't believe that she was perfectly happy in her arms. Doodles is spayed.... I am not a fan puppies... if you remember, I actually wish puppies on my worst enemies and if I am really irritated, I'll wish 2 puppies on you!  But I do wish all breeders would stick with breeding dogs with her temperament! Doodles actually  has one blue eye to top of her pretty coloring and sweet temperament too. I love the blue eyes on all my animals!
And yes, they are expensive.  I traded the best dappled boer kid I had that year as a part of the deal for the dachshunds .


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Just checking in...

I am making plans to go see my grandma for mothers day weekend. I am not picking up or swapping any goats with @babsbag this year, as was my usual excuse to combine trips , but after the second or third time, Grams was counting on the tradition, so I gotta go.  But I am going to bring my bottle baby A-Rawr-A-Saurus Rex for her to "enjoy"  (as if anyone enjoys a screaming baby goat with insane lungpower!!! ) and maybe Doodles, just for fun. 

I needed a reality check so I checking in with my girlfriend the other day. It looks like my Alaska plans may not be working out as I had hoped and planned. In relation to that, my girlfriend (we have been BFFs for 16 years) finally confirmed a few things I was wondering about and offered a little bit of clarity/shared some life experiences to help me talk through and process some stuff. Even with so many years behind us, she was sure she was putting our friendship on the line, but loves me enough to speak up anyway. Everyone needs a friend like that... and needs to value her/him for what and who that person is in your life. I am currently making excuses and she was calling me on that. But she understands and is showing me love and compassion as I am struggling through something I haven't really gone through before. She made a comment that she believes Joe  is looking out for me too!  I will take all the friends and all the looking outs! We went out for a little retail therapy... I have been needing 2 new pairs of earrings, I was wanting baby studs, so I finally bought myself some. I got a pair of tiny pearls for the bottom set and a tiny CZ stud for the upper hole on my left side. Exactly what I was looking for. And, get this!!! Since they are in fact childrens jewelry, they have round, soft (silicone maybe) backings that screw on!!! I might actually be able to NOT lose these! I was so excited when I saw that! 

It is getting hot here... mid 90s and up...Fans are up and in the windows.

The little one eyed cat got her sutures out and went to a new home that thinks she is pretty fantastic already. The kind gentleman that paid for her surgery came in to pick up his carrier and see her. He was so generous that he gave me a gift card to thank me for my help with her. 

OK gotta go now... it is a gorgeous sunday morning, cool and comfy outside right now. I need one more cup of coffee and then to get outside to do a few chores before the heat turns up.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Quick check

Alaska and I seem to have come to an impasse.  I am very sad, but he was good to me and I learned a lot from him this last couple years. I have done alot and grown alot. Had some great adventures. Traveled!!! Who would have thought?! My heart and my ego are a little bruised, but I'll be OK. My girlfriend gave me a little bit more of a stern 'hey girl!!' when she repeated the same information back to me, that I had literally just told her. If I were a friend advising myself... I would have said the same. 

 So we toasted our friendship... and the fact that I am staying, with margaritas and daiquiris. I had bought some fresh strawberries form the stand that has the best kind this time of year so we were obligated to make something delicious.  

I have been trying to distract myself and stay busy lately, so I went to a free country music concert downtown with a friend and had a great time. I even got to go in and enjoy a couple beers, never had anyone to hang out with that enjoyed that kind of evening! It was nice. The first 2 bands were much better than the last, but it was all good.... and the price was right! 

I also did this




 

I really like it so far... but I am looking at a long healing time. I have been wanting it since my last piercing so I have had several months to consider it... and 2 coworkers have gotten them in the meantime. One's is almost healed up well and she likes it, the other hates it. I figure, well, if I don't like it, it can always come out! My piercer is awesome, she made sure to measure and explained all the reasons for the type and sizing, and was careful to place it with my glasses in mind.

My brother and his family stopped by on their way through, to visit for a couple hours. We had a great visit. The little ones were so excited to see the animals. The baby (1) liked the mama chicken and babies on the front porch. The little dude (3) was telling his classmates he was going to see the goats...But almost all the goats are BIG when you are a little human!  They fed the goats by hand (mostly the little old nigi girls) and Niece (baby) was having a blast just scooping the goat food from one bucket to next so we brought out more for her. Nephew was running around dragging his feet to make "smoke" like he was 'peeling out', LOL! Then he found that Dunky (Nigerian doe) runs fast when he would get near her so they chased each other around for about 10 minutes! Dunky put her hackles up and kept skipping around to him again and again so I would say she was enjoying having a running companion.  We did some puzzles and then as they were leaving, I remembered my mom saying that my niece is super girly and currently loves purses, so I gave her my favorite pink cat purse (it's actually a mouse, but who is counting?) It is little bag in a backpack style, perfect for her! My mom (grandma) can cut and sew the straps shorter for her when the kids get back from their vacation. 

We have some baby silkies that just hatched too! I am so excited!

Ok gotta go, chores are waiting and it's a gorgeous day outside!


----------



## Mike CHS

I am so sorry it didn't work out.  I think everyone wanted to ask more after your last post but I think everyone wanted to give you your space to work it out however it turned out.


----------



## Bruce

I'm sorry too. You put a lot into this including the mental agony of herd reduction. But better to find out about the impasse now than after you've moved north.


----------



## babsbag

Time for some goat therapy!!!


----------



## misfitmorgan

I am sorry to hear it didnt work out but glad you get to keep more of your goats and critters.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange




----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thank you everyone! 

I am incredibly sad, but I wouldn't have missed this dance, as they say...

(though I cant actually dance.... no rhythm or balance... I blame it on the boobs= top heavy, and the big feet=trip over everything! )

Even the worst of times contain valuable lessons if you are willing to learn. Sometimes the lessons are simply what you can't or wont do or tolerate. Valuable information and strength comes from finding these answers and holding true to yourself. So here I am, finding myself a little more along the way. 

I miss you Joe! 

Plans for today: 
Tie up some loose ends
Buy cat food
Plant the flowers and boysenberry plants I bought last week... and never decided where to put them
Clean crates for this weekend, one for ARawrASaurus Rex and one for MartiniTiny (dropping him off at his new farm on the way to grandmas)
Go to the Farmers Market tonight with friends
Fill the sadness in my soul with a new goat... maybe a Nubian buck with crazy colors that is in another state that I could drive to pick up in a month if she accepts my offer?????  Cause I was crazy enough to make such an offer..... Seeing as I have only 2 Nubian does and one beautiful buck already !!!!GOAT MATH!!! maybe goat meth???? I do the goat addiction thing really well, if I do say so myself.....  I mean, if she says yes, then I will be obligated to get at least 2 more does and possibly 4 to justify the keeping of 2 bucks of the same breed..... right? 

 I guess I have to wait and see. He is so pretty, he might already have sold!


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> I mean, if she says yes, then I will be obligated to get at least 2 more does and possibly 4 to justify the keeping of 2 bucks of the same breed..... right?


That thought crossed my mind as I read your post.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Well..... she declined my offer of half down for a deposit and the rest in 4 weeks, the soonest I will have 2 open days off together to make such a long trip. So no goat for now.

This was me this morning.....



 

….. before Dusty decided she needed a date with the mechanics!  Oh Come on Dusty!!! Seriously! Guess she is a wanting a little bit of attention or something. Waiting for her date to figure out what is wrong… I heard a rumor it might be just a fuse....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

you look wonderful. ....
From Barb & MEL.....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So the car doctor says it is the catalytic converter. I can have her by tomorrow.... for almost $800 or wait for them to order the part and get her next week for $600. Dusty and my feet are my only transportation options that don't rely on anyone else.  And I am supposed to go to grandmas this weekend, drop off Martinitiny and Delilahs dappled boer buck kid, take ARawrAsaurus and Doodles to play with grandma. My friend and coworker E has been very generous with giving me rides to and from work today and says she doesn't mind picking me up for work in the morning too, even though she lives on the other side of town. My other friend has a truck and doesn't mind figuring out where to put all the animals, so I am still OK going to grandmas this weekend..... but I have a tiny bit of a hard time getting into his beast cause I'm short!  I feel like a little kid actually, trying to figure out how to get up there!!!  Good workout though, and I promised him I'd figure it out! I am a country girl and a princess of the goats!!!  I'll do it myself, thank you very much!  I actually think I like big boy trucks.... but I am not ready to trade in my girl truck yet, I still love her, even if she is getting a little bit high maintenance these days!  Literally! 

We had a beautiful electrical storm last night!!!  I love sitting on the porch and just enjoying the show. But I had some terrified baby and mama goats early this morning when mother nature added some thunder along with the light show.

Gotta go, lots to do before we leave tomorrow.


----------



## Bruce

You could probably rent a car with unlimited mileage for a week for less than the $200 difference on the CC.


----------



## greybeard

ragdollcatlady said:


> I heard a rumor it might be just a fuse....



It's rarely the easy and inexpensive thing... 800 bucks for a catalytic converter? 

I know they have some platinum in them but they aren't gold plated..


----------



## Mini Horses

ragdollcatlady said:


> if I do say so myself..... I mean, if she says yes, then I will be obligated to get at least 2 more does and possibly 4 to justify the keeping of 2 bucks of the same breed..... right?



Sounds perfectly plausible to me...and, perfectly PERFECT!


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> It's rarely the easy and inexpensive thing... 800 bucks for a catalytic converter?
> 
> I know they have some platinum in them but they aren't gold plated..


I found this:
"Your costs for parts are going to be around $350-$1500,"

https://autoservicecosts.com/catalytic-converter-cost/


----------



## Baymule

Sorry things didn't work out. So do what we gals do when things go sideways.....pick yourself up, dust off the seat of your pants and do something that makes you happy. Sounds like you got a good grip on that, hope you had fun at Grandma's!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I just got home and got everyone settled back in. 

It was a great trip altogether, but it started out a bit rocky. With the news that my truck wasn't going to be done til Monday, we were going to take my friends beast of a truck. OK sounds solid. But come Saturday morning, my friend wasn't feeling well and was unable to go with me. He generously let me borrow his truck anyways so I could still make it. He is OK now, but I was worried about him too. 

I had a nice, winding up the foothills detour, to drop Martinitiny off at his new farm. He has a wonderful herd of new girlfriends awaiting their turns for a dance with their handsome new beau. I heard he had his first date tonight! 

Made it to grandmas safe and sound. 

Met the other gentleman on sunday morning at the local starbucks. He already sent me  pic of his handsome new boer buck kid mixing in the herd with his new pals.

We made it to the later church service... and this time I didn't frighten any children.  (Last time, a young girl didn't want to sit next to me.... presumably because I have purple hair and might have looked a little bit rebellious!  )

My sweet uncle came by and we got to visit for a little bit, had a wonderful mothers day dinner, and stayed up way too late visiting every night. We talked about family, friends, and nutrition, how things are going for me and some of my favorite family members, my aunts surprise visit from Wales (grandma hadn't seen her for 8 years) and of course, all the new babies our family is expecting!  I also shared a couple of videos of a beautiful young girl playing the violin in street performances, on Utube. Had grandma in tears, this child I so passionate and her music just gives you all the feels!

Grandma loved bottle feeding Arawrasaurus and when she would drop little pellets on the floor, grandma would gleefully scoop them up in her dustpan and thank her for her donations to her garden!  Bet you can't guess where I get my laid back, hippie genes from! 

Doodles loved being spoiled and sleeping in bed with me. Until she rolled in poop and tried to sit next to me on the bench outside!  She was so sad that I wouldn't touch her! She gave me the saddest puppy dog eyes ever and rolled over so I could pet her belly. Bathtime in the laundry room sink! Dirty dog! 

I spent plenty of time just relaxing and enjoying the peaceful quiet of grandmas property. She has wild turkeys that come by so she puts out food for them. She left some weeds in the corner of the yard for the hen that is setting on a nest over there.  Hoping for some babies soon! Since my baby goat is used to foraging several hours a day with the herd, I took her out a lot to graze and taste test all of grandmas plants. Her favorite was, of course, the yellow rose bush!  Grandmas rock gardens have expanded some since the last time I was there and she was telling me about her plans for more rock paths. I didn't think to get pics, but they are beautiful. She has so many different flowers everywhere! The magenta butterfly bush a gave her a couple years ago has grown into a 5 foot bush. It is so pretty! 

I did wake up with a really bad headache this morning. Bad enough that I tried to take an aspirin but it didn't stay down.  I think it was a lack of caffeine, I didn't get enough yesterday. But there was a tour blocking the road.... the only main road to the closest starbucks! Finally, after half hour, I turned around and found my way out the other side to a different Starbucks....Thank heavens for cellphones with googlemaps! 

P.S. I love driving the beast!  He even has AC and a radio....  I felt downright spoiled this weekend!  LOL! And it was much easier to stay awake with music on the drive home.... Apparently when I am alone, I tend to bore myself with my own thoughts   and I am usually super sleepy the last hour or so. 

Oh yeah, and Dusty isn't fixed yet, the shop said her part is stuck in Monterey, they expect to receive it tomorrow and will fix her as soon as it gets there. I asked if they could bring her to me at work when they are done. They usually bring her to me since she is my only vehicle. 

I hope all my friends had a wonderful mothers day weekend!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Sooooo.... I had Dusty back for all of 2 days. Then, at lunchtime, she threw enough of a tantrum, I had to take her back out to the repair shop. Problem: impersonating a lawnmower without actually mowing any lawns!  They got her back to me by this evening thank goodness! So far she is behaving. I suspect she was just a little bit jealous that I spent the weekend with a bigger truck!  

Mowed a bit of the front yard tonight, got along the street and the driveway anyways. I had some help getting both lawn mowers tuned up and running again. Last year, Alaska had my push mower going, but I couldn't get her started this year on my own. My riding mower now has a battery and was able to be driven, just not by me..... (I might be in need of a tiny little bit of help refreshing my memory on how to drive it! )

Cleaned up the poop in the dog yard with my new, bigger "Randall #2" claw style poop picker upper. I tell ya, if you don't have one of these and you clean up dog poop, you should definitely get one. The job is just so much faster and easier this way! 

I have tomorrow off to work on chores, but then I have a CE event (continuing education) that I will be going to in Berkeley with my boss and 3 coworkers on Sunday. Gonna be a long day. Hopefully we learn a lot of new stuff we can use. I personally love doing the dentals at work so I already know that I will like the subject material.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Oh, and I forgot to tell y'all that I got bit on the butt!  By a mosquito. And for once I wasn't running around without pants!!!  I know, strange but true, I actually had on pants... but there was a tiny little tear along one corner of my pocket and some durn mosquito apparently found it, thought I looked tasty enough to stop by for a bite, so now I have a huge welt on my bum!


----------



## Mini Horses

I have come to the conclusion that I need to go to a small engine class.   Yep,  those things work, then "suddenly" need more help than I consider needed or fair!   When I get up & feel sleepy, tired, sore -- I have coffee, stretch and go for it.   When these darned small engines get up and feel sleepy, they just don't even TRY to start!!!   Sometimes I hear them laughing as I walk away. Spoiled equipment!   

I feel your pain...annoyance....disgust...we are disrespected.


----------



## Bruce

Do you have the manual for the rider RDCL? Shouldn't be too hard, push the go pedal, turn the steering wheel. Somewhere there will be a PTO switch or knob to get the blades turning. Oh, and it had a stop pedal too


----------



## ragdollcatlady

@Bruce , I don't have the manual... least not that I am aware of. I might look for it another time. Everyone rolls their eyes at me for being nervous about driving it... I just need a tiny little refresher course, like 5 minutes I am sure. It has been 5 or more years since the riding mower has been functional and longer since I personally  drove it. 

The conference we went to in Berkeley was good. Mostly review for me, a few good reminders and pointers. Good company, good food, long day. But I got the 6 hours of CE toward my requirement! 

My schedule this week is off. Traded with one coworker so I get to be off tomorrow and we are closing early for one coworkers wedding this Friday. 

It has been stormy and rainy the last couple days. I love rain, but I was doing most of my weeding, tidying up the yard in the rain. I ended up with a soggy walkway! 

I replaced the cushions for my favorite seats on the porch. I plan on using them a lot this summer, I love to eat outside when the weather is nice. I picked up 3 fuchsia plants for my porch too. My grandma always had really pretty fuchsias hanging under her deck in the old house, so they always remind me of her. I found some doubles, one pink, one mostly white and a pale pink/purple one. 

So far Dusty has been behaving... Hope she keeps it up!


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> I don't have the manual... least not that I am aware of. I might look for it another time.


You can probably find it online.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So I did find a repair parts manual in some papers here at the house, but no users manual. I was having a difficult time finding an online version too. Alaska offered to help me by connecting with me on Skype and having me send pictures of the mower over email so he could see what we were talking about. He was able to describe what I needed to do, enough that I got it started, kept it running, got it to move forward and backwards, but then I ran out of gas with it right in the doorway of the garage!  and I was not able to roll her anywhere.... that girl has a heavy behind!!! so the garage door stayed open for the night. I was supposed to be trying to drop the blade deck and start that rolling, but once I put the gas in, I just backed her in to the garage and decided Ill wait to try that another time. That was enough toaster time for me right now!!!!LOL! it wasn't actually too bad. 

Work was hectic and my friends are all busy so I did some retail therapy. Last week I finally bought myself some beautiful curtains that compliment my pink walls and I even got the light blocking liners!!! I have been meaning to get those for my bedroom since I moved into this house that has 19 windows (I happen to prefer it extremely dark and a tiny bit cool to sleep so I have actually been needing these for about 12 years now  ... yes I procrastinate sometimes! )  I bought some new ice cube trays since I threw out the old cracked ones when we got the new fridge and I exploded drinks all over the top part where most people keep freezer stuff. I don't miss them because I don't usually need ice, but it is nice to have for guests... and for the other humans that I sometimes live with. I bought myself new backyard sandals. I hit the floor running in the mornings to go out and feed, so I usually just roll out in pjs and socks, slip on the sandals and run. That is fine, but the sandals I had were handme down sandals that were way too big and I have rolled my ankle more than a few times this last couple days and it is swollen and hurting right now.  So again, I decided to stop procrastinating and buy a pair that fit. And what do you know, I was able to feed all the foods without slipping! 

Last night I babysat for Siri, Doodles sister, last minute. I was going to let both girls sleep in my bed, since I know Siri does that at home, and Doodles is actually really good the couple times she has had the chance. Doodles dove straight to my pillow, put her head on it and didn't move a muscle.... Siri kept jumping off the bed to go looking for stray cat food kibbles under the bed, wandering through the other rooms.... I couldn't do it, had to banish the girls to the kitchen with the fuzzy blanket in the dog bed. But neither of them fussed, the liked the company. 

Right now the dogs and I are enjoying the cool weather on the porch, eating junky junk food and getting my required daily dose of vitamin C through a delicious grapefruit mimosa. Enjoying my  pretty new plants. I love my little corner of the world. Especially right now, it is so peaceful out here!!!   Mostly cause the goats are all fed, fat and happy.... so am I.... so it is all good!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Updating sales adds.... check out these cuties!








 



 
























aaaaannnnndddd… A Rawr A Saurus Rex


 


So, a little update in the redneck fairytale that is my life.... Yesterday I was trying to back the trailer in to unload hay, but someone left her darn riding mower in the middle of the driveway!  Oh wait.... that was me....  I was driving the mower out of the garage, going to try the mow deck for a couple seconds, then I planned to park her outside since she was leaving an extreme amount of fumes in the garage and laundry room.... and I really don't want to explode my house or nuthin like that... Things were going good for the first 15 feet or so, then.... "BAM!" she turned into a toaster! Just like that! Right under my bum!  One second she was a riding mower, the next, a toaster! Seriously!?!  I mean, in other peoples fairytales, their coaches turn into pumpkins at midnight.... Why not mine huh???? I could use a pumpkin!!! I make killer pumpkin chocolate chip scones, baked pumpkin with butter is good, pumpkin cupcakes with cream cheese frosting..... Why do I get the one that turns into a toaster!?!? I suppose it is just out of gas.... I cant imagine why I would be out of a gallon of gas from less than a full minute of driving..... but the fumes might indicate a leak.  So for the moment, my pumpkin/toaster is impersonating a lawn ornament. 

Last week was rough... did a little bit of emotional heavy lifting. I literally threw away my pain. I cleaned out some old paperwork and threw away several years worth of 'broken heart journals'.  I hate writing, so these were only ever written in during some of the most painful times of my life when I was so overwhelmed and needed to get things out, so I could put it all away and focus on my kids..... they added to up to many, I mean, many pages, booklets, binders. And this was the second or third time throwing a full set away. I needed them so I would remember exact details. This was a part of protecting what I remembered as it happened, so efforts to try and put the blame on me, for things I didn't do, didn't matter. I promised myself years ago, that if I ever need another one, the person causing my pain is going to be gone faster than gold fish crackers at a toddler play date!


----------



## Baymule

So are you saying that you backed into your mower? Sometimes, despite our best efforts, poop happens. I was mowing one day on Marigold, my beloved Kubota tractor, when it began to smoke. I turned it off immediately and looked underneath, the wiring harness was fried. $1000 later and a few days in the shop and it was fixed. After the fact I learned that I should have disconnected the battery too. Oh well, I'll know for next time. 

Those are some beauties that you are selling. almost makes me want goats. Almost. 

Cleaning your mental house is a good thing. Throwing out your journals is cleansing. Maybe the only thing better than throwing them out is burning them. I burned a wedding dress one time in a friends front yard. We had a great time dancing around the bonfire like idiots. White satin bubbles up, before turning black and disappearing into smoke like a marshmallow dropped in the fire at a weenie roast.  Cathartic.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I had a similar problem with my rider.....solution??....what I did was put an in-line cut off valve in the fuel line, between the tank and filter.....ne'er another problem like that again.....just have to remember to open and close it before and after ya mow.....and the gas will stay in the tank, and the fumes will not be emitted.....a real simple proceedure......


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Well I didn't hit the mower... it was just in the way. I had to stop short and buck the hay from the trailer and carry it the 20 feet into the garage, where I would normally back up until I'm almost in and unload within 5 feet. Not complaining.... but these happened to be pretty heavy bales, so I got a good workout. 

@CntryBoy777  I am not sure where the fuel line is .... but that sounds like a solution. I believe I ought to get more gas, add it and maybe put a sheet of cardboard under Pumpkin to see if she leaks???? do you do that with riding mowers?  If she was leaking, the little bit of waste hay that is on the garage floor would have soaked it up so I didn't see any, just had my nose hairs almost catch on fire from all the fumes!  .... I leave the hay there on purpose because Ladybug the cat eats her 'dead dinners' in there and hay with guts is way easier to clean up than wet/sticky guts directly on the floor. 

@Baymule  I thought about burning the journals.... but that would have been too much work and the fire might have been so big with all of that paper (I do country style bonfires round here! ) that California might have gone up in flames again! 

I went to the store for  couple of latches for my trailer... and came back with several rescue plants. I took a couple to the neighbor, she loves yellow and a couple just had her name on them. I picked up 2 big butterfly bushes that were severely discounted, but have plenty of life left in them and really wanted to come home with me. I am tempted to go back for several of the others.... the just need a light trimming, some water and more space. I also bought 2 pretty planters to use for my dogs water buckets outside. I usually use the plastic buckets, but they knock them over. I picked up some squishy welding putty that says it is safe for potable water and I'm going to stop up the holes and let it cure first. Maybe it will keep the water cooler too. The dogs are never outside for too long (spoiled housepets), especially with rain or the heat, but I like to have full buckets out there so hopefully these will work how I want them to and wont tip over.

 My kid is back (DS3) !!!  He was gone for a few weeks visiting DS1 for his birthday, so it has been a little lonelier and quieter around here. I love my geriatric babies!


----------



## Bruce

If the smell is that strong when you haven't even been running the mower, I'd guess you have a leak. 
Lift the hood, the fuel line will be on one side or the other. The fuel filter is a smallish plastic container with a paper filter inside. Small diameter tubing connected to either end. That is the fuel line. BTW, when you replace the filter you buy the whole plastic thing. Here is a video:
https://www.briggsandstratton.com/n...se/how-to-change-your-mowers-fuel-filter.html


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks @Bruce! That was a great video.... I should even be able to do that!... I do think there might be a leak. Even the laundry room seemed to be filled with fumes. I didn't use the washer or dryer for a week while I was airing out the garage, just in case. I'll let y'all know when I have a chance to play with the Pumpkin/Toaster again. I bought a new gas can so I can get gas without spilling all over my truck. The nozzle is broken on my old can. 

I went to the gym, called my mom, planted some stuff and realized the baby silkie chicks have eaten all the leaves off of my brand new mint plants!  At least the know good stuff when they see it! 

Oh and I did this last week...



 

A friend ordered me a replacement for the one I broke a few years ago. I installed it all by myself! 

And this was from our trip to visit grandma.... Doodles and Arawrasaurus Rex, relaxing and enjoying grandmas company! In the kitchen of course, cause all babies are welcome at grandmas! 





And Doodles getting to play with her sister at the impromptu slumber party... I only got these 2 decent pics.... all the others are too blurry from the speedy playing and racing around


 

 
and I probably already shared this one.... but this is Bailey, just getting prettier with age! I love this girl! Thank you so much @babsbag !


----------



## greybeard

If you could post which model/brand etc mower you have we can walk you thru it..Normally, there is a tag or label under the seat (if it's one that the seat tilts up) 

Some B&D engines have an electric solenoid that shuts the gas off at the carburetor bowl..it is an electrically operated valve, which is spring loaded closed, and opens when the key is turned to on. They are notorious for sticking. If they or the float stick open, gas will often fill the bowl and overflow will go into the crankcase, diluting the oil. If they stick closed, the engine will not run. 

A gas fume while the engine is running could also be a clogged air filter...makes the engine run in a 'rich' condition.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yep, Ragollcatlady is thinking TMI, TMI !   But, listen up and try to remember some of it -- soon you will feel ok with using the mower.


----------



## Bruce

Doodles looks real happy in Grandma's lap!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I never traced a leak that I could see, but the evaporating gas was overwhelming to say the least....after I lost a whole tank between mowings...I put the cutoff valve in it and it runs much better than a constantly flooded engine.....it also comes in handy if the tank needs draining.....


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like it might have one of the problems GB mentioned.


----------



## misfitmorgan

CntryBoy777 said:


> I never traced a leak that I could see, but the evaporating gas was overwhelming to say the least....after I lost a whole tank between mowings...I put the cutoff valve in it and it runs much better than a constantly flooded engine.....it also comes in handy if the tank needs draining.....



Dh put in a shut off on the fuel line on one of out mowers too...gear sector ended up going out though so we dont have it anymore but it worked great.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Happy 4th everyone!
I came online a few days ago to say hi, but had to leave before I could post. 

Today started out crazy so I am laying low!!! 

I have been catching the rogue baby chicks so I can offer them for sale here soon. I was putting them in one of the big old chicken pens. The pigeon that showed up as a baby when DS had pet pigeons, is still around, even though all the domestic pigeons are gone. Not usually a problem, but he has been harassing these babies. I caught him this morning and decided to put him in the pen next to that one. Elliot the goose and the little female duck have been fighting over and both setting on the 2 (by now rotten) goose eggs for about 3 months, in that pen. Elliot was out getting breakfast so I gently tossed the duck out, put the pigeon in, and the duck managed to run back in before I could shut the door. I didn't want to leave her in there as I was just planning on putting a chick water tin in there for the pigeon, and I prefer the ducks and geese have deeper waterers. So I grabbed her in one hand, the eggs on the other (planning on dropping the eggs in the squirrel hole to encourage them to move on). She flapped and smacked the eggs, causing one to burst all over me!   

I rinsed off, tossed my clothes in the wash with baking soda, vinegar and plenty of detergent, and washed my arms and hands with baking soda in the sink. I had to wait for the laundry to finish before getting a shower, so I put a towel on the chair and got a cup of coffee to cruise the interwebs while I waited. 

I managed to spill coffee on the dog because he bumped into me really hard while I was walking with my cup (it was only warm, not hot, so no harm, just a little irritating for me). 

Finally enjoying my first cup of coffee when my walls start to roll.... and the floor rolled, then the desk, the chandelier started swinging and the pond out front started sloshing around. Earthquake! Not scary, and not bad. I am a fullblooded California baby so it didn't even faze me, I just got up and stood in the doorway, swaying gently, almost like I was drunk, but it wasn't me, it was California. I swear! My coffee was not spiked this time!... but that isn't a bad idea! It has been a day already! 

Oh yeah, then I finally got my chance to shower, and as I am getting out, not dressed yet, the neighbor is at my door knocking frantically. Her husband is back in the hospital, possibly to be transferred to another hospital a few hours away, and she is asking if I could feed her animals for her. Of course, but I haven't done it in so long, I ask for a refresher of where and what everyone gets. We get that done, have a quick lunch together and she heads back to the hospital to see where things are with her guy. 

And I decide I should definitely not stress about trying to do too much stuff today. Seems like my universe is in an ornery mood today!!! 

P.S..… I haven't touched the pumpkin toaster yard art lawn mower... at all.... yet...  

K, so that is the beginning of my 4th of July, here in my quiet, peaceful, little country life!  Hope y'all have more relaxed and fun celebrations.... preferably without exploding rotten eggs!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Happy to read that all is well and you suffered no damage with the earthquake


----------



## Baymule

Rotten eggs  Sometimes animals show us that they have their own mind about things. I hope your 4th evening is better than your morning


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Hi all

We have had a few more quakes south of us, felt a few of the biggest. "Go home house, you're drunk! "  LOL! But on a serious note, I need to get out the 72 hour packs, recheck and refill at least 2. (I still have 6) It has been years since I packed or checked them. Im sure new batteries, flashlights and food are warranted. I also realized that I should add chewable aspirin and Benadryl. I always keep liquid Benadryl for allergic emergencies... but chewable tablets will be easier to transport and can be used without water!  I need to restock my 5 gallon water jugs, and I bought a couple of 100 gallon stock tanks a few weeks ago. Not exactly for earthquake prep, but for power outages. Without power, I have no water and PGE is reminding us that there may be 48 hour power down times if fires or other disasters warrant them shutting off the lines. Even though my biggest goats cant even reach the bottom of the stock tanks, and the littlest cant reach to the top even, I can always use buckets to scoop water for everyone. As long as I have water, I will find a way to get it to my babies! 

Diet/exercise is going OK. I ended last month just about the same as I started it, but not for lack of trying! So far I am doing OK this month, down a little on the scale and I increased my weight stack in my favorite ab machine to #160. I started that machine at #60 in January. I am also up to #15 on one of the other machines... one that I could not do at all without weights, in January. I am also doing half hour on the elliptical and generally my heart rate is between 120-130 now while I am exercising, used to get over 160 and I couldn't do 10 minutes when I started.Yeah for me! 

My kid is coming to visit next week for a few days! 

In 2 weeks I get to see grandma, I am going to stay with her while I do my CE at UC Davis. 

That it. Not really planning on doing many of the chores on my list today. Taking it easy is my plan..... but I'll let y'all know if that actually works out for me!


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> Yeah for me!


Absolutely YES yea for you!! You've got some great progress there.


----------



## Mini Horses

Some days, just not going backwards is as good as going forward!     You are doing fine.  There's progress in the exercise department!!  Remember muscle weighs more than fat cells and that will account for some of the scale being still at times. 

Hope you don't loose power but, best to be prepared.  I keep some extra water troughs for JUST being able to dip from them and take "wherever".   It works.  even in winter, actually as I can break ice, dip & pour into the heated tubs.
Think "holding tanks".

Good to hear from you.


----------



## Baymule

Glad that you are ok. You got some good training going on there. It's good that you are paying attention to your health.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Just a quick check in

I made it to my CE last weekend. The classes themselves were good. I really enjoyed half of them. The other half.... I was just glad they were short. But I have met my requirement for the year so that is good. 

I thought I was going to have a couple days to just hang with grandma, but my uncle was up visiting so he put me to work. I had to master a new toaster skill. He was teaching weedwhacker 101  LOL! But I did OK. Passed the test with flying colors.... at least that is what grandma said.... but then again, it is like an unwritten requirement that grandmas have to say the grandkids artwork is always "fabulous" ….. so you might want to take that one with a grain of salt!  I think I did OK, mostly because it was electric, literally just pop the battery in, hold it away from you, hold in the lock button and push the start. I cant stand pull start toasters cause I can never get them to start. I may need to get myself an electric weedwhacker! It would make a lot of stuff faster around this Patch Of Weeds! (Haha...get it... cause that is my farm name...)


Oh yeah, we also ummmm did something else. It may have turned into a "you broke it, you bought it" kinda thing.  So Uncle A is an engineer. We were working on removing some crazy secure fenceposts for grandma. We started by cutting through one bracing pole at ground level using a small power saw. Took several minutes and a lot of work. We regrouped and decided that 5 sets of these were going to be miserable on our part. We went with the "lets try it and see what happens" method of using Uncle Ks hand braided, super strong, fancy, high tensile rope (you might note that Uncle K was not present, but had made this rope specifically for and advised grandma to use it for heavy duty projects... something about it being safer??? IDK ), and Uncle As 5500 lb truck to add some muscle to our side of the equation. We also opted to use some gravity since grandma has some pretty steep downhill slope to her property. We successfully pulled all the posts, but we lived and learned a few things.... one is that if your rope slips off the top of the pole when it bends, while pulling with thousands of pounds of pressure.... the resulting knot will never come out, don't even try! The next was, that same thousands of pounds of pressure along with the friction caused by the pulling, will melt the rope ... because apparently the very soft material is composed of some kind of plastic. Grandma was worried about uncle Ks response to us admitting we broke his rope after the first couple of uses.... I figured that since we were already going to be in the dog house, we might as well use it to finish the job  so we did..... and we broke it even more! BUT.... we finished the job! and with way less time and effort on our parts, than we were initially planning on. I said they should just blame me when they confess that we broke the rope, since I will be safely back home in the middle of the desert with thousand degree daily temps... no one would dare come to find me here!  LOL! (No real worries, the plan is to thank Uncle K, let him know the shenanigans we were up to and offer to pay for a replacement rope/material.) I am still sore from all the work. Even Doodles has never done that much work in her life and kept going back to our "regroup and discuss things" benches, trying to get us to quit cause she was tired! 

Anyway... Uncle A made the BEST liver I have ever eaten!!!  It was soft as butter and mild…. Lightly breaded and cooked perfectly! Made all the work worthwhile . 

I also sold Monet and delivered her to her pet home. I am thrilled with her new home, but it was so hard. She was the most gorgeous kid of the year. I would have been thrilled to keep her. I did offer to see about breeding her in another year or so, if I am around and if have a buck that I could use on her, since I will be needing another bloodline soon anyway... we plan on staying in touch just in case. 

(Confession time.... I actually made enough from selling her to buy a plane ticket to Alaska... I just would not have had enough to fly back home.... I really wanted to visit  Alaska, I miss him terribly, but since I didn't have enough to come home anyway, I decided to be a responsible adult and paid one more tax bill instead.  Slowly but surely I am knocking things out. I hate slowly.... and adulting sucks sometimes.)


----------



## Bruce

Um, a pull start TOASTER? And how does one clear weeds with a toaster?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bruce said:


> Um, a pull start TOASTER? And how does one clear weeds with a toaster?



You know....

Toaster [toh-ster]
     noun
   -an instrument or appliance that makes crumbs from whatever edible item it is used on
   -any machine on the planet that has the ability and audacity to ruin my day and make me miserable over it's incredible ability to control my life

I used the battery operated wand with a plastic stringy thing that spins around. I believe it was a toaster-whacker?! or maybe it was a weed-hacker?! Edger-stick-thingy?! Rock-and-dirt flinger?! Bug-chopper-upper?! Toes-n-ankle slicer?! I dunno, I just use them and pretend like I don't know they control every aspect of my life in one way or another!


----------



## Bruce




----------



## babsbag

ragdollcatlady said:


> (Confession time.... I actually made enough from selling her to buy a plane ticket to Alaska... I just would not have had enough to fly back home.... I really wanted to visit  Alaska, I miss him terribly...)



This is over...no que no???


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I don't know....

We had a bit of a falling out over a couple of issues. Yes they are big enough to call it quits, but I don't believe they have to be. As I am looking ahead and deciding (within what is under my control vs. what is not) what and how I want to go about living my life, I would be very sad to not have the opportunity to try to repair and continue with the mostly good thing that we had going on. If he is up to trying and if we can really resolve the issues. I listened to a wonderful speaker at my recent CE that also happens to be a licensed and practicing therapist, with one of her specialties being in marriage counseling, and it got me to thinking. I suggested to Alaska that perhaps, we could find someone to help us work through or really get to the bottom of the issues and see if there is a resolution we can agree on. I am usually pretty good at communicating... and I realized, looking back, that while what I said was not wrong, had I approached the issues in a different manner, I may have kept some of the tension from being so high in the first place. Raising 4 kids, you really learn about different communication styles and how to consider what each person needs to have considered to communicate effectively. I am still kind of learning this about Alaska.

So as of now, things are still over, but feelings are still there. I told him where I am at, what I am thinking and what I want, and that if he is interested, I would like to try relationship counseling. I am waiting for his answers.

I'll be back in a bit with some more stuff about my farm life but I gotta go feed babies right now.....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

OK farm stuff:

I maybe, mighta, kinda sorta scrunched my truck!!!!! 

soooo, you see, what happened was...… um, I was coming back with a small load of hay, pulled up past the driveway and stopped, checked that I was clear and started to back up…. but I was kind of concentrating on something else, and I forgot that, with the trailer, you have to turn the steering wheel the OTHER way!!!! I scrunched the trailer and truck, jackknife style!  This is the same truck and trailer I have been using every 2 weeks to haul hay since FOREVER!!!!  and I am actually pretty good at this whole backing up thing, as I started getting some mad skills as a kid with my little red wagon. The same wagon that I used to haul the chicken feed (may have actually been sand) to toss all over the grass to my imaginary chickens. Of course if my mom had figured out it was me throwing the "sand " out of the sand box, I am quite sure I would have been in trouble..... but it was imaginary grain for my imaginary chickens!!!!  Dusty (my truck) just has a little ding and a couple scratches, she is going to live and be just fine. The trailer looks like it is going to live tooo...… but um, I kinda twisted the tongue a little and might have scrunched up the side panel a little tiny bit! whoops!   (Hey Joe... you probably would have rolled your eyes and groaned a little bit about that story!  )

Ok another farm update, We had 2 sets of Nubian twins born in the last week. Good for healthy kids, buuuuuttttt…..they are all boys! and.... it is about a hundred thousand degrees here!!! (someone was a dum dum and bred her Nubians for mid summer kiddings even though she totally knows better!!!!) so I have afternoon babysitting duty with kids in the living room under the air conditioner and fans to keep them alive.

Ok, so that is the first half. Now for the hard part. Fancy Filly, my favorite Nubian, (and this girl is just about my favorite goat of all time) was down the other day. By down, I mean down. For 24 hours. Devastated would not cover the enormity of the emotional fallout I was preparing for, if she didn't make it. This goat might very well be a little piece of my heart, walking around on 4 legs, outside my body. I love her so much! I had put her in the shelter with her kids for the night, and when I checked on them in the morning, she couldn't get up, mentation was depressed, she had mucous oozing from her nostrils and mouth. I hadn't heard her cough, but figured it might just be pneumonia or something along those lines, combined with the stress of kidding and the heat. I had heard Brie, the other Nubian cough a couple times over the previous few days, but never Fancy. It has been in the triple digits here, but it has also been humid. At night, we are getting comfortably cool, but the moisture makes it feel downright cold. I have never had issues with this before, but I jumped in with both feet as that is all I could do. Bottle fed the babies, gave Fancy all the supportive care I could including antibiotics, pain control, and a couple nutritional supplements. I put the babies in the house so they would be safe and she would have peace. I took my new house fan out to her and put Neosporin in her eyes, directed the fan at her face, sprayed her with a bug repellent to try to keep the flys off her. Then I had to leave for work. Fed her babies at noon again, checked on her, she was just about the same condition wise, but had inched around to a slightly different position, so I sprayed her again, adjusted the fan, made sure she knew I loved her and went back to work. I still was expecting the worst. Evening was the same, but her mentation was better and she was still sternal, so I got a small bucket and offered her water. she sucked it down. I ran to town, did a half hour at the gym and grabbed a huge bottle of Gatorade for her. She almost drank the whole thing! I put some food within reach, a small container of baking soda and I left her to rest alone in the shelter, kept the kids in the house for the night for everyones safety and comfort. In the morning, she was standing!  weak and shaky, but standing. She hasn't been feeling up to feeding her kids, but I don't care! I will do that, she just has to get better. Did I mention that I love her kids? Both are covered in spots  I want the little one.... he has flash galore!!!! and the bigger kid has the cutest tongue thing going on. I don't know why, but it sticks out to the side when he drinks. Super stinking cute!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Just one more pic! Sitting like a dog!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Fancy and the kids.... please ignore the mess in the background!



 


 


 

And this is just my new favorite junky-junkfood!!!! Mini taco/nachos from Jack in the Box!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

What a scare!  Really hope Fancy continues to improve.


----------



## Mini Horses

2X FEM.  It's hard to watch our animals feel poorly, especially our favs.   Goats are very problematic with their system balances and it would so help if we could check blood, urine, saliva or such -- and dab on a blotter like a mastitis!   Many symptoms are indicative of several things -- that's why we "treat it all"   We're waiting for updates.  Hopefully good ones.


----------



## babsbag

You are braver than I am. I don't think I would even consider a relationship with someone that I had to go counseling with before marriage. (or living together). Love is supposed to be blind for a long long time.  But that is just me. I have also been to marriage counseling with a few different counselors and I don't think that it did one bit of good. It definitely has to be entered into with an open mind and a willingness to change and accept some faults.


----------



## babsbag

So glad that Fancy came around for you. Sometimes when they are down they just stay there. Good job.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

babsbag said:


> Love is supposed to be blind for a long long time.



I agree, and I would love to live in that "ignorance is bliss" stage, but in the end that will not serve me or my partner well. 

Just one example:
I am free to choose "ignorance is bliss " with my animals if I so desire.
If I choose to have a pet, I have no obligation to anyone, not the animal, not a single other being on the planet, to even bother to identify or acknowledge any faults or to define her quality. Her physical proportions, temperament, or any other descriptor, doesn't matter to anyone but me, so I need not find any reason to justify why I want to keep her, so long as I provide for her needs adequately. Ignorance is bliss right?  Would I be a fool to not at least keep my eyes open and consider that this information might be useful, even if my only obligation is to keep her safe and healthy? Of course. If she has the ability to step over my fence or shove open my gate because she is a 150 lb goat, I would be a fool to not consider how to contain her, based on her body structure (and possibly) temperament. If she has any issues that affect her ability to eat or process the food I want to give her, I need to consider that and adapt the diet that I give her. If her temperament and psyche needs companionship, it would be in my best interest to pay attention and provide those things for her, so she doesn't cause me more headaches or heart aches in the end. Regardless of the "quality" of my animal I can be a better provider by paying attention to even potentially negative things about my pet.  When I brought her home, I was told almost just as an aside, that Fancy had a tendency to be a bit mouthy. I would have considered that information pretty seriously if I had any small  children that would be in close proximity to her, even possibly to the point of reconsidering her.... but I had no such need, so I just watched and tried to discourage the behavior when it came up (rarely) and now she only really nibbles (though kinda hard) on my elbow or arm when I am filling water troughs and I haven't realized she is standing behind me, waiting for her "lovins".  

We (humans) are all far from perfect. When I consider adding a companion to my life, I would prefer to know it all....If I know the potentially (or definite) negative inclinations of my human companion, I can prepare or adapt/adjust, or walk away if that is what is best for myself. And I absolutely feel that the best time to open my eyes is now, before feelings and commitments get any deeper. I think a lot of relationship problems stem from either an inability (or unwillingness) to communicate, or from selfishness, not being willing to consider or change a behavior (or attitude) to provide for or benefit the other party. If a therapist were to point out something that I am doing, that isn't productive to a current relationship, or to my own health and well being, I hope I would be open to hearing that. I can't change and make myself better if I don't see the problem. Perhaps a therapist could suggest workable compromises or point out when one party might be choosing to ignore the others needs (or maybe is just not understanding an opposing point of view). Preventing defensive walls from being thrown up while we are feeling vulnerable within the relationship is the ultimate communication goal for me. In order to feel safe enough to really be honest about our own needs, we have to feel safe with showing and sharing our vulnerabilities. That can be incredibly hard. Usually it takes years to reach that level of trust organically, but because of our long distance situation, it would be far preferable  to build this bridge now. I am not an engineer, so I might need a little help with my bridge building project. 

I have also attempted marriage counseling type stuff with the ex, and they were a serious waste of money and time, but both partners were not "all in" either. If Alaska is interested in trying, then I am game. A few hundred dollar investment (or more) in him/me/us will be worth it if we come away with communication skills, more compassion, a better understanding of ourselves or each other. If we come away thinking we can go forward, great. If we try and still come away knowing that we are not a good match, then we will still be better off than if we didn't try. Just my humble opinion of course.

I heard this saying once and think there is definitely some wisdom here
'Before marriage keep your eyes wide open, after marriage, keep them half shut'.... 
just a little something to think about


----------



## babsbag

ragdollcatlady said:


> Before marriage keep your eyes wide open, after marriage, keep them half shut



TRUTH!!!   If Alaska is willing then there is  certainly no reason not to try. A lot of it really is about mindset going in.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

HOW TO KNOW IF YOU ARE HAVING A BAD DAY:

1. Did you wake up to your (rude) digital scale, pointing to a number, 2 lbs higher than you were yesterday? 
     YES= Solution: tell Rudy to shut up and hop on the nice analog scale, Francois, since he always says you weigh 2-4 lbs less than Rudy does. While you were absolutely expecting this, since you did in fact eat 6 pieces of indian pizza for lunch yesterday.... it still points to a disappointing start of the day. And yes you will eat 6 pieces next time too since it will probably be 6 months to a year until the next time. Life is short, eat the pizza! 

2. Did you literally jump at work, startled by the loud noise from the other side of the treatment room, only to realize that it was actually 'chemical warfare' deployed by the "most gassiest coworker on the planet?" 
     YES= Solution: I don't have one, just keep your head down do your work and pray that the smell wafts down the hall instead of across the room.

3. When you pulled into your driveway to grab a quick lunch and feed the 2 little bottle babies, did you hear a distressed baby goat crying loudly in that way that makes your chest hurt and causes you to fly faster than lightening, to find him? 
     YES= Solution: Grab the bloody baby goat ( I am talking about 'horror movies that I cant watch cause there is too much blood' kind of blood ) shuffle/run him into the house, trying not to trip on the bottle babies, while hustling as fast as humanly possible, dripping blood every where.... I MEAN EVERYWHERE! … into the kitchen. Set bloody kid down and go back to grab the bottle kid that got lost trying to follow you (probably cause you moved too fast). Grab a paper towel and apply pressure to the spurting blood vessel while hollering very loudly for your kid that is still asleep, 2 rooms away, to come help you cause you have an EEEEMERGENCY! Stop the bleeding, apply a bandage, make sure it is not constricting his breathing, or eyes, but will still apply pressure to the errant blood vessel. Apparently the area surrounding last weeks disbudding was disturbed, scratched or something and the blood vessel took advantage.This kid had actually had a very lowkey disbudding. Go figure.  

4. Did you have to eat a very disappointing lunch of just tuna, because after feeding the bottle babies and putting all 4 kids in the crate in the living room to take their afternoon naps, you realize you don't have time to eat anything good, but still have to head back to work in 10 minutes? 
     YES= Solution: I just decided last week that tuna for lunch was not satisfying. No fix for running out of time today, emergencies happen when they want to... just eat the dang tuna and be glad you had time for that. 

5. Did you get a call from you kid after being at work for only about half an hour, that the injured baby goat is now in distress and seems to be having difficulty breathing? 
     YES= Solution: ask kid if he can cut the bottom strap on the bandage. No he cant. Hustle home faster than a Hasa-Dee-Da (grandpa's term for hurry it up), cut the strap and add a different one that doesn't make the kid panic. He was panicking and making a snug strap a tight one. 

6. When you were at the gym, did you get blinded by the sunlight, flashing and sparkling off the hairs on your legs because you haven't shaved or waxed in a month???? 
     YES= Solution: Close your eyes and pretend that no one else notices or cares. Not like it matters cause you aren't trying to impress them anyways. (Not a joke, this really happened!!!)

7. Did you just get a picture of the most handsomest guy you know.... only to see that his beard has gone missing? As in.... it is not anywhere near his face, his chin is NAKED!?!? 
     YES= Solution: Immediately put up flyers and notices looking for the missing beard. Light browninsh/ginger, with some white, possibly frostbite, last seen in Alaska, on Alaskas face (also known as McSteamy). No collar or tags, not microchipped, but I miss it dearly, very well loved! If found please return it to me, Kitty, at Little patch of Weeds Farm. If you are not in a position to catch it, but have seen it please forward the information so I can come try to locate it myself. Thanks. 

8. Did you have to jab your favorite goat with another injection that stings, and then milk her out to keep her udder from becoming over full, only to make her upset, and yourself upset and, and, and, and now you are more upset about upsetting her than she is right now? 
     YES= Solution: Let it go, she is over it already. She is well fed and asleep.

9. Did you disbud the 2 little baby goats and get really distressed because the littlest one, your favorite, seemed to take it harder than usual so now you are sad? 
     YES= Solution: Let it go, his tummy is full, and he is asleep. Just pray he doesn't get the whole bleeding vessel thing the other kids had going on. Pray and pray some more.

10. Did you decide that after such a hard day, you were going to treat yourself to tacos , only to end up burning your mouth because you tried to hold the fork in your lips for just a second, so you didn't have to set it down.... the same fork you just flipped the taco shell over in the HOT OIL!?!?!?
     YES= Solution: Scream, make up some new bad words no one has ever heard of and suck on frozen strawberries for half an hour trying to slow the burn, while you finish cooking.

11.  Did you decide to make a nice drink to make up for all of the above, only to have the foil refuse to peel off the champagne bottle???? 
    YES= Solution: Use every last ounce of the patience you have left, realizing that today is only about 2 hours from being over and peel ity bity baby pieces off the top until you finally get it off and get your drink.

If any or all of the above questions were answered in the affirmative, you have definitely had a bad day! No if's, ands or buts about it. Tomorrow is another day... actually it starts in about half an hour... hopefully it will be better than today was, but I think, based on todays experiences, we should just skip Rudy in the morning and have our weigh in with Francois... after all, he is always a gentleman and he is too polite to mention the tacos or the Bellinis we used to make up for the rest of this no good, very bad, day.

Welcome to my life...… come inside if you dare..... (scary laughing sounds here....)


----------



## frustratedearthmother

ragdollcatlady said:


> pefully it will be better than today was, but I think, based on todays experiences, we should just skip Rudy in the morning and have our weigh in with Francois... after all, he is always a gentleman and he is too polite to mention the tacos or the Bellinis we used to make up for the rest of this no good, very bad, day.


I think you should just throw Rudy away...or give him to someone you don't really like.  No one needs that kind of stress hanging around just waiting to disappoint you!  

Hope today is better!


----------



## Bruce

That surely was a bad awful day!!!! I hope you slept well and everything was smooth today.


----------



## Mini Horses

It's ok to indulge after a "bad day"...you earned it    Hope today was better.


----------



## Baymule

Some days are just tough. You need champagne or wine with a screw off top-durn sure easier to open!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks guys! That day, yes it was all in one ity bity little 24 hours, ended up with one more bang. One of the little babies apparently got up and walked around the kitchen, not making a peep, but bleeding all over the floor, under the table, wall, all around half of the kitchen, only to lay back down before I came to check on them. They were only like 15 feet away from me while he was bleeding all over, I was typing up the stupidness about my day, and I had purposely let the kids rest in the kitchen after their disbudding, so I could keep an eye on them. Oye!

Those 2 little boys though!!! I am so in love with them!!!  They are stinkin adorable of course, all ears and legs, beautiful colors, and snuggly!!! The derpy one, with the tongue that sticks out, climbed in my lap today and was smoochin me, snuggling his little face on me!!! And the other one, is just so little and precious... and a little bit slow to get going on the bottle, every feeding. He needs a little encouragement. But you call them, and they come running, they follow me into the house.... I am so in trouble.


And about Rudy... I mean really!!! Who wants to make a living by telling a woman what she actually weighs ?!?! and every day!?!?!  He was born to live on the edge of dying every day!


----------



## Bruce

You are enabling Rudy! Ignore him, do not visit him every day. That way he won't say bad things.


ragdollcatlady said:


> I am so in trouble.


Yes you are!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

soooo.... I'm leaning towards "Can't Hold My Licker" with a barn name of Whiskey, or something like that, for the one that sticks his tongue out, and "Summer Romance"  for my handsome super colorful little fella that I fell in love with this summer..... ????


----------



## Baymule

I like it.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

My little pug friend, Rico, finally went to his new, forever home. He was all over the 2 little boys within a few seconds of meeting them. The parents are very nice and he will have 2 sisters that will be there part of the time to play with and love on him too. This family was so excited to be getting him. They heard his story and promised to give him time and help him learn the manners he still needs a little help with. I think this is an ideal match. I am so happy for him and for them. A little sad for me, but I think things will be a little easier here with just my 2 dogs. I am glad I had the opportunity (and the funds) to invest in him though. He was definitely worth the time, money and effort. His new boys came with their favorite pug shirts on, pugs are their favorite breed and they loved his personality. Yeah, this feels good.


----------



## Bruce




----------



## ragdollcatlady

When you are the favorite kid.... and you freak out your mom, you get to watch the news and take a nap in the best spot in the whole house! 



 

 

It was in the hundred plus degrees today, so little boys napped in the house with the air on, from noon, til I got home. Took them out to mom and didn't think too much more about it. Little later, while feeding the herd, my little Summer Romance kid tried to get a drink from mom, but she was busy eating and not really letting him. I thought I'd offer bottles just in case he isn't getting enough. He did drink most of a bottle, but then brother kicked him in the ear and he started screaming like he was in pain, shaking some, clearly in distress. I was still feeding him when it happened, but he wouldn't settle down, so I brought him in for some support and treatment. I'm hoping it was just a little drama and maybe some dehydration. And if he isn't getting enough milk, he can always take the bottles, though he hasn't been super enthusiastic about them, so I figured he was getting enough..... this one is giving me gray hairs! 

The bottle I mixed for him just now, was chugged with a lot more enthusiasm than the last one.


----------



## Mini Horses

Maybe he just needs the remote for the TV -- news isn't great.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya always have such beautiful kids!!....and dearly Love your Boers....if we ever do get some property, I'd really like to get a couple from ya....til then, I'll have to keep scanning thru your pages looking at them.....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Ummm…. I don't have a remote and I only get the free, over the air channels so I don't even change it, just turn it on, if its boring, turn it off... 

Thanks for the compliments @CntryBoy777 ! I love my boers too. The kid above is one of my Nubians, which is the problem. I have a small handful of boers right now, so if I loved one those buck kids, no problem,  but I only have 3 nubians, 2 of those being this kids parents….. But I love him! Even his brother has a little better body style and size, and a more outgoing personality....But this kid is just mine!!! I LOVE HIM! 

I do want at least one more Nubian doe (possibly 2), from a very specific farm.... but I was thinking of waiting another year or 2. By then, this kid could be a nice breeding prospect . I honestly prefer raising dairy goats, it is just different from raising the meat goats. The boers are beautiful, big and chill, but the dairy goats are sooo people oriented, and Fancy is just a straight up, joy to own.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I was wondering if ya remember Mr Sinister?....and if so, do ya know how he has matured?.....he was really a nice looking boy....and I was trying to figure a way to get him from ya....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I do remember Mr Sinister.... his registered name ended up being Wise Guy. Ill look right now to see if the buyer still has him. She said he took a little longer to grow, but that he was turning out beautifully.

I cant find her website.... I know she sold Katastrophe Jane and her doe kid to a friend of ours. Katastrophe was Janes C-Section baby. They went to a family that bought Versace, Armanis brother, as their first Nigerian sire years ago, and they got this one KJ, that was from us originally, and then they bought Reesa one of my foundation does and her doe kid this last year as I was downsizing. They had admired Reese for years so they snatched her up. I don't think I could have parted with that old girl any other way. She earned her keep for sure. 

Anyhow back to the boers, I searched for her farm name and it isn't showing any website so maybe she is out of goats again. He was a registered 98 percent and his listing is still active with ABGA. It isn't showing any other transfers.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

She had sent me pics of him all grown up... but that was a whole cell phone ago... me n toasters, ya know! no idea if I could still access those pics if I wanted to.... if I even knew where they were!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks for the trouble....I was just wondering about him and how he turned out....I have to enjoy others animals, since things have changed and I only have Gabbie to enjoy know, she is our gsd...the one in my avatar.........we had to part with the goats, ducks, and chickens....and the property, we just livin on "memories" and pics now....thanks again, ya are a Champ!!....and have always been....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

OK... So... raise your hand if you have ever been kicked in the mouth by a baby goat and had your tooth knocked out?.... (raising my hand) ME, ME, PICK ME!!!!  um yeah. So this was yesterday. I was putting the babies in their crate for after noon naps and one kicked his feet back as he was going into the crate and caught me right in the kisser! Immediate fat lip and about half an hour later, my crown fell off! 

Glued it back on with temp stuff....  just like I have been doing for the last 10 years  it has been 24 years since it was initially installed and I need to have it redone. But even when I had insurance it was going to cost me a couple thousand dollars out of pocket to redo it. I have got life to live and hay to buy! I can't spend that much on a fake tooth! At least not when I got a $7 fix at any drug store . (As long as I don't ever lose the actual crown when it comes out of course!)

OK, Ok, now raise your hand if you were woken up on your day off, by a text from a 35 year old dufus coworker, wanting you to tell the boss that she wasn't coming to work today because she is sick!?!? (Me raising my hand again!) My phone pinged, I reached for it, dogs knew I was awake and decided they needed to go out immediately, so there was no going back to sleep after seeing the ridiculous text from said coworker. So I did what any normal, angry, woken up too early on my day off, human would do and kicked her cucaracha to the moon! No, I didn't do that, I did however send a not so passive, maybe slightly aggressive text though, letting her know that I could not help her with that, she would need to call (name of business where we are both currently employed) at (phone number of said business) and talk to (bosses name) to let him know. And to please not text me at x o'clock in the morning on my day off as I would have preferred to try to sleep in.  SERIOUSLY! You are not my child or spouse that is dying from vomit or explosive diarrhea in front of me and unable to call in for yourself.... so why would I call in for you? The stupid part is, you don't even have to talk to the boss. If you call early enough, you can leave a message with the answering service, or you can just tell whichever coworker answers the phone to pass on the message... our boss is that chill about it, and surely, coughing out a few words over the phone takes less time and effort than texting the whole thing to me (including the sad emoji) right?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh man....what is UP with your co-worker?  Glad you told her how the cow eats cabbage!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, she needs the kid kick in the mouth and a fat lip....


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> it has been 24 years since it was initially installed


You got a crown at 16?? Wow, you must not have inherited good teeth. Sorry about your day, had to get better though, right?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

They did my crown at 18. It was a broken tooth from when I was 11. My father had been tickling me while I was trying to climb a pole on a soccer goal thing at the park. I smashed my face against the pole and broke the tooth. My regular dentist had quit the business, 2 days before, retired actually, so the new guys waited until I was 18 to do a crown, just before I fell off the parents insurance.


----------



## Mini Horses

ragdollcatlady said:


> I honestly prefer raising dairy goats, it is just different from raising the meat goats. The boers are beautiful, big and chill, but the dairy goats are sooo people oriented



I find this to be true, also.   Since I do milk, I enjoy the time with the does.   But, considering some more Boers in Spring.  Almost bought one at an auction yesterday but, since no friend to go with her in pasture, passed.  Was a nice doe & good price.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> Almost bought one at an auction yesterday


I'll bet you had to sit on your hands, lol!


----------



## Baymule

If I hung out at auctions, I would sooooooo get in trouble! LOL


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So I got my answer from Alaska.... it was "no". He has moved on and is looking for someone new.


----------



## CntryBoy777

His loss....not yours...you'll heal and move on, there is plenty of "life" ahead of ya and ya need a partner that accepts ya as ya are, with the same interests....ya are a Champ in my book anyway....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

ragdollcatlady said:


> So I got my answer from Alaska.... it was "no". He has moved on and is looking for someone new.



He just lost out on the best thing that will ever happen to him...you are a fantastic  woman  !
You have sold  many of your very much loved animals, spent money to see him, was willing to give up  your life to adapt to his and had  found a place in your heart to open up to couple counseling,  ....HE is not worthy of you,
 you deserve a partner who is willing to put as much into the relationship  as you are......a MUCH better man is waiting to meet you.....don't  get stuck on  sad feelings , you can't  find Mr. Right when you hang onto Mr. WRONG


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Wow! Lots of ups and downs there. I have a secret I still need to share. When I do so on my journal you may need to send a certain male caprine my way...probably need to wait a year to do so in reality...


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thank you

I know I need some time to feel and heal. I also know that I am not wrong, in the decisions and the choices I made that led both to this and away from it. It hurts though. I have learned a lot and gave everything I had, and then some. So I walk away with no regrets.

I think that is the best gift I can give myself. From the previous divorce... I made sure that even when I knew I was on a sinking ship, I still gave everything I had. For this relationship with Alaska, I too, gave everything I had and even considered a lot of things, I never thought I would. I have done a lot of introspection, and I willingly sacrificed a lot, and tried to see what I might be able to change within myself, without sacrificing who I am. 

I would love to share a wonderful, crazy, slightly hectic life with someone that could appreciate me for who I am and what I have to offer.


----------



## Baymule

You will find that person. Take care of yourself.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

................it's  all going to work out just fine. ........take it from a ole chick that's been there, done that


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I skipped all but the feeding/watering/keeping everyone alive chores. I was too sad to stay home and went out for some retail therapy..… Problem with that is.... I have baby fever and I have other peoples babies I need to shop for. I bought 2 baby sleeping bags (don't really know how else to describe them, but they have sleeves and are basically just a zip up bag ) for my BFFs grandbaby, since I found them finally!!! I had some for my twins 20 years ago, but recently, all I could find were the thin, sleeveless kind. These are fuzzy and have full sleeves, so they keep newborns nice and cozy. And then, since the store only had 4 total, and none on the website, I bought the pink and green ones for me... and a unicorn lovey too cause I wanted it for my someday babies. Without a life partner of any type in sight anymore, I know my chances are getting fewer and farther between, but I'll leave this one to my Creator. If not for my own babies, surely there will be grandkids, nieces/nephews or maybe even fosters around soon enough. I also looked for my coworkers baby girl, due next month, but I couldn't decide on what I thought she would like. Guess Ill just have to go baby shopping again! I like shopping for baby stuff though, so that is ok. 

I also picked up some allergy meds for my 21 year old baby, sneezies are kicking his behind lately. He said he will help me with some goat chores in the next couple days... I got my new hoof clippers in the mail and its time to do some herd maintenance. 

Then I did some best friend therapy for a few hours. Had some champagne, with my girlfriend offering a toast to 'new love' that is hopefully just around the corner..... somewhere.


----------



## Baymule

Don’t get discouraged. My Daddy died when my Mom was 69. Turning 70 hit her hard. She was sad and depressed for 2 years. She finally started getting out and doing things. She met a great guy at the Senior Citizens Center, they dated then got married. They went on trips, cruises, had fun and enjoyed living to the fullest. They had a good 10 years together before he died. I was happy for the both of them. 

So don’t get all wonky over this guy. There is someone out there, just for you, that will love you for who you are.


----------



## Mini Horses

On the flip side, I've been without a partner since my DH passed 20 yrs ago this month.   I was only 53.   While there are times I would like to have a friend to accompany places, it isn't all bad having only me to consider when I make decisions.    If a person came into my life, I'm open to that but, I am not out there looking at everyone I meet.     Life is still good.

Just saying -- chill, regroup and move along.   It will work out.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I am 68, been un married  more than married...unmarried is so much more fun !  (Don't  tell my husband ...please)


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I have spent most of my life, actually alone (despite being married, we rarely lived in the same house), so I don't care for the idea of just more of the same. I am not a "need personal space" kind of gal anyway, I'm fine with my people all up in my business most of the time, hence all the kids and animals.... but I would really rather find an actual companion, someone to spend time with. 

My confidante, we are going on 30 years of friendship, says that there is someone out there that would love me for me, just as I am, but that he is probably busy working and just dealing with life, and not out prowling for his next date ….. OK, sooooo…. how am I supposed to meet Mr Right if he is busy working and not out looking for me? 


Anyways, Rudy was nice yesterday morning, he told me that I broke my plateau! ... then he was rude again! Then he was nice again.... (I am actually down a couple pounds)…. but he has issues!  I even changed his batteries and what do I get for it???? Just more Rudy being Rudy!!! So I went to the gym and then got me some junk food mini taco/nachos! Whatever Rudy! I don't care what you think anyways.  Besides, I always liked Francois better! 

Then I tried the recipe I copied from an online site, weeks ago…. finally!  I made the crust last week.... took me this long to get around to putting the rest of it together.... but then the top didn't set right. The cream part, crust, fruit and all, turned out good... just need to work on the top gel layer. Guess I'll have to try it again!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Have you tried online dateing...."farmers only" is big here in Florida,...and there sure are some hunks in nice fitting jeans out there lovin the country life and animals ......even where you live


----------



## Bruce

That is how she found "Alaska".

Apparently Mr. RudE can't be bought with a mere pair of batteries!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> That is how she found "Alaska".
> 
> Apparently Mr. RudE can't be bought with a mere pair of batteries!



Well she can always try again online...her "filtering" process is better now....she knows what she wants


----------



## Mini Horses

I went to that "farmers only" site once and most of those guys hadn't seen a farm since they were a kid -- and that may have been at the State Fair.     Was a real disappointment in that respect.


----------



## Baymule




----------



## CntryBoy777

Ragdoll, I will tell ya how me and Joyce met....we were both in truck driver training....she is from Michigan and I was from Mississippi....we were sent from our home locations to Greer, SC....as my training was ending, I had to take the road test and pass to have a tractor assigned to me and I had a bunch of paperwork to fill out.....after the road test was over, I was headed back i side to dispatch to turn in the paper from the tester....Joyce was with her trainer and saw me headed in and stopped me to congradulate me and ask some questions, since she had another 3wks to go before taking the test....well, long story, short....I took her to dinner that night and we talked about being team drvers together....I had a load to pickup the next day and headed out....we corresponded during the time and when she was ready to test, I caught a load back to pick her up.....oh, btw, my 1st load went to a mine in AZ.....and got a load in Phoenix that had a stop in Calexico and emptied in Stockton.....picked up a load in Sparks, headed back to NC....so, somewhere along the way I passed by ya.......anyway, we have been together ever since....the day we met was the only time we would have seen each other, so don't think that it is a hopeless situation....it is best to not be looking and pushing....cause when ya least expect it....Boom....ya will cross paths with the right person and ya will certainly know it was well worth the wait....ours wasn't the classic "love at first sight"....but, we fivured if we could last 10mnths cooped up in a truck on the road and not kill each other we could make it work.....got married in Vegas on a trip to LA.....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Mini Horses said:


> I went to that "farmers only" site once and most of those guys hadn't seen a farm since they were a kid -- and that may have been at the State Fair.  Was a real disappointment in that respect.



I had tried Farmers Only before.... all that were on there out here were couch potatoes and hunters. No real or even wanna be farmers. Not very many actually polite guys either. Might look again cause everyone knows that a country guy would definitely be the best fit for my lifestyle.

I met Alaska on a different site. May try that one again, not sure.

I live in too small of a town to really have many options locally. Besides, a lot of locals aren't my type, which is unfortunate cause I live in such a rural area. People I work with, grew up here and know the reputations of alot of locals (and the reputations of their exes, etc.)

Rudy can just take a flying leap! What does he want if not batteries? My nacho cheese sauce? After insulting me like he does? I'll give him my nacho sauce! I'll pour it all over his sensitive electronic parts! How do you like that Rudy?!?!


----------



## Pastor Dave

The ads I saw here in IN for Farmers only have young kids in cowboy hats and boots, sitting on tail gates or around bon fires with long necks in their hands. They play them a lot, and I don't see any farmin' displayed in the commercial. Go places you like and enjoy if you want to meet someone that enjoys similar things. Be yourself, and be a casual observer. It seems most times matches are made when not trying. I also believe in the power of prayer. Let God put the right individual in your path. He knows the right time for you and the feller.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I went to town today and ran some errands, worked out at the gym.... and completely forgot the 2 min items I went to town for until I was on my way home with perishable groceries, in a hundred degree heat! Buuuutttt.... I got a bunch of boxes.... I mean a BUNCH of boxes.... give me a second.... ok, 33 boxes. Um, so  I kinda like storage boxes to match, the aesthetics helps my brain when there is too much stuff, if it matches styles and/or colors it is easier to deal with. I love organizing things by the way so these are (gulp...  plastic ) but I promise I will use them forever and reuse them, because I don't want my planet to suffer more than it has to, but I need to organize things in containers that will keep bugs and dirt out. I live in a really dirty area and they are kicking up dirt around here again some, and during harvest season, they literally shake the walnuts and dirt out of the trees and the dirt covers my whole house like a volcano erupted. Aaaaand I usually have the windows open ("fresh" air right?) so I get a lot of dirt on a normal day. I have been in a little bit of a psychological rut with my "schtuff" and when that happens, I have a hard time figuring out the best place to put things that i am not wanting to get rid of yet.  New boxes for items that I already have a plan for, allows me to start and usually I can pick up some great momentum to finish other cleaning/organizing projects once I get the first couple things out of the way. I came home and completely emptied the medicine cabinet in the bathroom and reorganized it, and also the cabinet at the end of the bathtub. I really could use a few more boxes for those, but they are better than they were. I don't keep medications in the bathroom so the med cabinet just has toothbrushes/paste, deodorant, hair stuff, grooming stuff. Now its better organized. By the way, I have medicine cabinets in 2 of my 3 bedrooms and I love them. I put hair brushes, jewelry, personal items, you could put personal medications in there if you don't have little people running around…. I like the mirror and the dedicated spot for small items that are better there than in a nightstand or whatever. Oh and all our medications and vitamins are organized in upper kitchen cabinets near first aid stuff and safety info so we can always find them.




 



Yesterday I went to dinner with a coworker that has having a rough time in her personal life.We didn't really talk about work or anything besides asking how she was doing and I did a little bit of listening. I hope I was able to offer her some support, even though I can't do anything practical to help her. Sometimes just someone caring enough to listen can help, I hope it does. We tried a Thai food place here in town. It was OK, but I don't think I would care if I never go back.


----------



## Baymule

organizing is always good! I love Thai food. That reminds me, there is a Thai restaurant in Tyler that we haven't tried yet.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

HOW TO TELL IF YOU ARE HAVING A BAD DAY..... Oh wait I already did that one! OK, so this isn't nearly as bad as the last one, but I had stuff I wanted to get done, till my plans got upset.

I was excited to come home to start making some garlic bombs. The Sanchas are anticipating them and I wanted to do a practice run tonight. I had to open the Sancha spot that K had, since she quit and I liked having 3 work Sanchas.… one of our new girls was just about begging, even though I told her that one of the requirements was that they had to want to marry me because of the food....  that was how I ended up with the original 3 anyways! She didn't hesitate, said that was fine (this one commented that she liked how I don't do overly sweet stuff.... a girl after my own tastebuds! ) I even skipped the gym, I was so excited....so I got the first couple steps going (I did the beer starter yesterday) and I was going to let it rise while I cleaned the dishes and tidied up the kitchen. But then the sink was clogged. Like wouldn't drain. I tried the blaster, uses C02, not chemicals, buuuttttt it blasted the pipe off when an old part broke. Water all over, used the wet vac, then the snake, but I cant tell if it was enough. The pipe needs replacing and hardware stores are currently closed.  Ill try it tomorrow, if it doesn't work, I guess Ill need a plumber. My plumbing bills for this sink/drain lines are usually in the $4-500 range. Boo. 

Once I had realized the sink was going to take a few minutes I had paused long enough to finish adding the rest of the flour to my dough, only to realize that I accidentally added masa instead of wheat flour.  So I just threw it in the oven as a whole loaf. Guess we will see if it is edible. No Garlic Bombs tonight. Boo.

Then the sink did the messy making stuff, so showers and cleaning up were next. 

Feeding the animals was going fine until I realized there was some mistletoe on the ground that appeared to have been nibbled on, probably by goats.... My Nubians! Everyone appears fine right now, but I rushed to clean up, praying everyone had full bellies already before the snack and/or that they decided they weren't fans and stopped eating it after just a bit. Gonna go check on them again before bedtime. 

Had to deal with lawyer stuff today too and that kind of stuff always stresses me out. 

Didn't get any of my organizing things done tonight, and I was looking forward to that. 

Someone doodled on the (now... or at least used to be clean-ish 10 minutes ago) Kitchen floor!   And we haven't had accidents in the house in soooo long!!!! (No, it wasn't me... in case you were wondering. )

And my trucks "Feed me, I'm hungry" light is on. I don't know why it looks like a gas pump! Any truck of mine should know that tacos are better! 

Verdict is in... The bread tastes like chewy, soft and dense english muffins. Ok I guess, would be fine with butter or breakfast sandwich toppings. 

Ok, today can be over. I'm done with it. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Baymule

Some days feel like you should just stay in bed and to heck with it.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

At least the bread wasn't a loss!  Hope things are better for ya today!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya know the old sayin'....if at first ya don't succeed....try, try again!!......and.....practice makes perfect.....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

UUUUUMMMMM.... guys? I got another toaster issue. soooo the other night, I threw that loaf of bread in the oven and it (the oven) was acting weird.... I cant explain how, I mean its a toaster. It was toastering weird OK? But it was smoking a smidge too, I thought it might just have been some of the oil on the cast iron dutch oven, so when the smoke dissipated within just a few minutes and the oven did its toastery thing in a reasonable fashion, I let it go. But I just tried to put the garlic bombs in the oven and it is not getting above 240 degrees!!!! Within the last year I have had to get a new washer, dryer and fridge (remember I exploded stuff the first 24 hours with my new fridge?!?!).... I would love a new oven …. but not right now!!!!


And then I put the pipes back together under the sink... they leak a smidge, I can retape and try to tighten all those.... but it is still draining very slowly. But it is draining... I would rather not call a plumber if we can avoid it. I think I will try one more drain cleaner, and if it doesn't work, I'll call. 

Can I just say ?


----------



## Bruce

It does seem that everything is hitting the fan all at once! 

Re the toaster oven, no idea for sure but I wonder if it has multiple heating elements and one of them fried.

Kitchen sink? Um, you never put any grease down the drain right? Seems like when you have the trap off (which I ASSUME you cleaned out) you want to run a snake down the pipe. That is what the plumber would start with. I also ASSUME that every other drain in the house is working well, meaning that the problem isn't "downstream" of where the kitchen sink connects to the bigger pipe. Given your pipes are apparently kinda old, I would be using any sort of pressure to clean them.


----------



## Baymule

You have had a series of bad days...….. it is time to swing back the other way and give you some good days.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Sounds like a wine and chocolate kind of day.  Worry about it tomorrow!  

Really hope you can get it all lined out without too much trouble or expense!


----------



## CntryBoy777

If it is the regular sized oven, it could be an element or thermostat....both are fairly cheap and easy to replace....usually a couple of screws or hex head bolt...small things that hold them in, unplug the wires and put them on the new part and the screws back in to hold them.....with the drain, are ya on a public system or septic of some sort?....is it a double sink?....if so, is the problem with both sides or just one?......


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Regarding the sink, I have been arguing with these drains since we moved in. Things were worse with more kids in the house since they don't pay the plumbing bills, they really don't care too much if chunks of food or greasy stuff "falls" down the drain by accident/purpose/whatever. I of course, being the repair bill payer, am a terribly particular about wiping the bits of food and such from plates to the trash before washing or rinsing stuff to be sure the drains are well cared for. I always wipe out as much grease from pans before a good scrub with heavy duty grease cutting soaps to try and be sure it doesn't resettle in the pipes. I am on a private septic system, so I try to conscious of what I put down the pipes with regards to that too. I had removed all the pipes under the sink, they were all in decent shape, the furthest one a little gummy, but not near enough to be backing up the whole drain. I did run a snake through the pipe into the wall, but I tried to be careful not to go to far, as the main line is only down about a foot or 2 past that opening and I didn't want to get the snake stuck at that connection. I just put some drain clear stuff down, Ill flush it through here in a few and cross my fingers. And the bathroom sink, down the line, is fine.

As for the oven.... she has been a hot mess for awhile. My repair guy apparently quit the business so I have noone to call to see about patching her up. A few of her longstanding health issues included a nonfunctioning burner that was already examined and found to be not worth the expense to repair, a broken convection fan several years out of service, a broken door (years ago the Exs dogs had used it as a step to reach the ready to cook pumpkin chocolate chip scones that were supposed to be for our Christmas breakfast... while we were at church. After I had asked him to put them outside. ) and the light no longer worked ( I did replace the bulb but it still wasn't working). The door never really closed well after the incident, so I always had to come back and shove it hard with my hip, to get it just right. An actual pain in the arse.  So I just broke down and ordered a new one, to be delivered tomorrow. I would have preferred to wait as I really want a built in oven (possibly a double) into my row of cabinets with more counterspace/workspace to put hot items nearby, and a separate cooktop, again with more workspace nearby. But those units together, would cost 3x more for even the economy versions of the one I can get that is a freestanding unit. So no remodeling for now. 

My coworkers ate the garlic bombs …. and noone was disappointed in them but me, apparently. They did make a comment of 'if this is what she can do with a broken oven, imagine what she can do with a functioning one!' And they were all gone, so I guess that means they really were ok.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

ragdollcatlady said:


> They did make a comment of 'if this is what she can do with a broken oven, imagine what she can do with a functioning one!' And they were all gone, so I guess that means they really were ok.



No better compliment than that!  I'll bet they were delicious!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I do believe the oven, as ya described it, was certainly Toasted!!.........hope ya enjoy the new one!!....and hope the cleaner works to unstop the drain for ya too........by doing it yourself ya are saving quite a bit of $$.....


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> They did make a comment of 'if this is what she can do with a broken oven, imagine what she can do with a functioning one!' And they were all gone, so I guess that means they really were ok.


It is clear that they have just volunteered you to make them some goodies in the new stove, just to make sure it works properly of course.


----------



## Baymule

A new stove.....after the description of the broken one you have been fighting with, you'll feel like you won the new stove lottery! LOL


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Break out the champagne and join me!!! 

We are celebrating the almost impossible.... apparently I am getting younger!!  22 to be exact! I thought 30 was a good place to stop, but i'll take 22! 

Here I was just doing another 'normal day in the life of me' (so.... full of shenanigans of course!) I was planning on doing some buck maintenance this morning, but I was still stressing about the oven and other stuff, so I put off that goat chore but I decided that I would calculate out everything so at least I would have that ready, how much of each supplement each animal needed, and stuff like that. I was enjoying my coffee and the advice columns, everyone was fed and happy, and I got a text from someone that had been asking about some of my dappled boers a few weeks ago. Both kids were still available, I was willing to deliver an hour away and yes, I would gladly come today. Checked and added oil, rinsed off the worst of the dust from my "Dusty" trusty old truck and we were on our way. Got there fine, he liked the animals and did the money/paperwork exchange and I went to get the buck out of the kennel. I was expecting him to come down pretty hard towards my core, since he was very unhappy and not inclined to come out willingly. I was steering him towards me, but a touch to my right, so gravity could assist in my efforts. He came at me, as expected, but I was unable to step back as my boot was accidentally wedged in front of an asphalt chip, so instead I rolled back faster than a bowling ball on a freshly oiled lane!  I didn't hit hard, like I said, I actually just rolled down, the 100 lb kid, just came down next to me and I held tight to his collar. My glasses flew off into the next county though... My kid and the gentleman checked that I was Ok, I was laughing and just told them to take the kid, I was fine. DS3 was worried though because my glasses were broken. I am actually fine to drive without my glasses so no worries. Buuuuutttt…. they were my only glasses. I have one spare pair, but they are spares because they hurt my head and don't fit right, they are not something I can live with for even a really short amount of time. So as soon as we got to town, grabbed some lunch, and checked that Costco didn't offer the vision exam, I fenagled an appointment with an eyeglass place a town over. The Costco over there does do eye appts but they couldn't get me in until the end of September. 

I get there early for my appt, check in and chat with the Dr for a few minutes while the paperwork is being finished. Preexam is done and I go in for the actual exam. Dr finishes a few small things on his form, checks my name. Asks my age. I said 42 but he wrote 22. I saw him pause for the tiniest second before he wrote it and I thought I must not have spoken loud enough, he was only 2 feet away from me.... but maybe. So I said a little louder, 'Oh, actually its 42'... He turned to me astonished and did another take and then paused, crossed out the 22 and wrote in 42. "You are the youngest looking 42 year old I have ever seen!" is an exact quote!  I laughed... My youngest kid is 21.... so it would be a little weird if I was only 22! But Hey, I like that! I can start aging backwards! So champagne for me tonight and for anyone that wants to celebrate my regressing age with me! 

I ended up ordering a pair of safety goggle style glasses for work and a plain pair for home, but I was really unhappy that they didn't have the only pair, that is a style I actually like... in my size. Weren't able to order it either as it is a kid style and my face is too fat. Its baby fat OK!  Oh yeah, and since I don't have insurance, the glasses cost me as much as my new oven!!!!!  They should be here in 2 weeks. 

My girlfriend and I did actually share some champagne tonight with a toast to being 22 again, aging well and staying young!  She pointed out that for me.... this was basically a normal, average day though! True that!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh my - your life is definitely full of "adventure."  Even though some adventures sound more fun than others, lol!

Congrats on aging backwards - I need some tips.  Hope today is a great day for you with no surprises except for good ones!


----------



## Baymule

What a lovely compliment! It was worth breaking your glasses to hear that!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

My oven was delivered and set up! But I cant use it yet.... no water…. Make that, no faucet in the kitchen. My new favorite repair guy just left. And boy was he frustrated! He said "you weren't lying about how difficult that drain was going to be!" I don't need to lie.... my truths make for a crazy enough life!    He is coming back tomorrow. Hopefully we will get it fixed then.


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> So I said a little louder, 'Oh, actually its 42'... He turned to me astonished and did another take and then paused, crossed out the 22 and wrote in 42. "You are the youngest looking 42 year old I have ever seen!"


I TOLD you that you didn't look anywhere near your current age, I think that was a year or two ago.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Drain is cleared, main sewer line is cleared, new kitchen faucet installed to replace the one from a year ago  but what are you gonna do? it wasn't allowing water through the actual faucet, just the sprayer) and the bath faucet was taken apart, diverter is functioning, and they will call me back with the price for the specialized parts to repair the knobs. 4 hours, and $600 later but the poor guy felt bad about charging so much as he couldn't clear the line with the snake yesterday and almost didn't charge me for his time. I insisted. I did accept a small reduction on his hourly rate, but I meant it when I said that he needed to make money on this job or he wouldn't be willing to come out again... and I NEED him to be willing to come out again!!! He is a good guy with integrity and he is skilled. I would like to have those skills and knowledge available when I need them, so I am willing to pay what I owe. Besides, he was shocked at the prices I was telling him I usually pay one of the big name companies to come out for just average work at a highly overpriced rate. So I still got a better deal. Integrity matters both ways. Even if he knows that jobs at my place are gonna test his patience and skills, knowing that I appreciate his time and effort and I will pay accordingly, hopefully he won't be too irritated when my number pops up on his phone. 

I can wash dishes now and I can cook!!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

ragdollcatlady said:


> I can wash dishes now and I can cook!!!!


Yay!  At least "yay" on the ability to cook...!


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> but the poor guy felt bad about charging so much as he couldn't clear the line with the snake yesterday and almost didn't charge me for his time. I insisted.


Well there is something to be said for paying for a COMPLETED service. Of course some years ago I had to pay RotoRooter to clear a foundation drain line and the guy couldn't manage to get his device down the line. Yeah, I know the connections are kinda screwy (like the guy that did the original work) but the prior time I paid the company for the same service, THAT guy got to the drain line and cleared it so it IS possible.


----------



## farmerjan

Yep, worth paying for work, and sure, take a little reduced rate, but being grateful for the service and paying will definitely help to get them to come out again.  Glad it is all working better for you.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Today:

I was supposed to work half hour early so we could get a cystotomy done ASAP.... I was 5 minutes late because I got stopped by the same train 2x! 

I forgot my phone at work on my lunch break, so no alarm to remind me to head back.

I forgot my gym bag at home on my lunch break.... after I just packed it!

I also forgot my Rx that I was going to take to Walmart to see if they could get me a pair of glasses before the others get done. My spares are killing me! 

Ummm, yeah. A little bit stressed out might be putting it mildly. But I did get one huge bill paid off so that's one less thing to worry about.

Ohh and I figured out how to find my other half.... If there is a guy out there that thinks I am adorable, giggling about my baby goat trying to play with his reflection in my new oven door..... That's the guy I want to marry!!!


----------



## Baymule

"Normal" men run from women like us. Anybody tough enough to stick around, is worth a second look. LOL My DH didn't know what he was getting into but to his credit, he rolls with whatever I drop on him.


----------



## babsbag

I still want to introduce you to my son.


----------



## Bruce

Go for it!! Maybe RDCL can bring up a goat or two as an "excuse" for the trip.


----------



## Baymule

BYH matchmaking...….


----------



## babsbag

He lives closer to her than I do..probably about 2 hours. My house is about 6 hours away.


----------



## Baymule

babsbag said:


> He lives closer to her than I do..probably about 2 hours. My house is about 6 hours away.


So set them up on a blind date!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

@babsbag  I have 2 buck kids you can borrow. The smaller one is the tame one of course, the bigger, better looking one, decided to go from 'sometimes I like attention' to not. After separating him from the mamas and then selling Baileys buck kid, he is pretty suspicious of me now. I plan on eating both of them so I am not pushing to sell them. I was actually thinking that if you want to take both, use whomever until you are done.... then if you have the space for them, wether and finish them out for a couple months to get rid of the rut flavor... you could have one butchered, wrapped and returned in a box for my freezer and you could keep the other for yours??? I don't have plans yet to head up to grandmas, but I could pick it up when I do, and a box would be easier to transport than a live animal.... just an idea. Let me know.

Yesterday was my Mamas birthday. She says she is old now. Just like that. Overnight. She just turned 60. I told her about my week and how I am actually aging backwards!!! So I am thanking her and grandma (her mom) for the youthful genes! My birthday is later this month.... so am I turning 23??? or 21??? if I am going backwards.... 

We never get nice breezes out here, I live in a desert of a bathtub, the very center of California is shaped like a tub with the mountains around us. But the other night, I tossed one handful of fish food into the first water trough. Tossed the second to the second trough, but out of nowhere, this crazy breeze blows the food from my hand to the floor in front of the trough… all of it except one piece. Seriously?!?! What the heck! Grab another handful, same thing but to the other side!  About those fish... I bought 20 for each trough (they threw in a couple more so just over 20) with the assumption that a few would not survive. I was adding them in the heat of summer, so I waited until the water had a tinge of algae starting (didn't want thick algae so they cant breathe), but enough to block some sun so the clear water wouldn't cook them with the 100+ heat out there. I lost only 2. I was expecting to possibly lose up to half.... I mean I am glad they didn't die... but I didn't plan on 20 fish for each tank! 

I replaced the pickets on the front gate finally... so now it matches the rest of the fence.... but I was 1 screw short! No more 1 5/8 inch screws anywhere in the house. Gotta go to the store... for 1 screw, on 1 board! And my toaster AKA corded drill.... it shorts out on the forward setting now!  But of course it is fine in reverse! I always preferred this one to the cordless because it had more consistent power!  Nevermind… I don't like it anymore.


----------



## Bruce

babsbag said:


> He lives closer to her than I do..probably about 2 hours. My house is about 6 hours away.


How convenient when his vehicle breaks down the day before he was going to come visit and RDCL just HAPPENS to be going that way. She can give him a ride.



ragdollcatlady said:


> I mean I am glad they didn't die... but I didn't plan on 20 fish for each tank!


Count again Lady! I bought maybe 3 dozen? fathead minnows and shiners to put in the pond this spring after digging it when it went dry last summer and rescuing the TWO still living small fish (kept in a bucket in the house all winter). A few weeks after putting the bait fish in the pond tiny fish were noticed, and more later and still more. I now have a hundred and fifty million fish in the pond! That might be an exaggeration but there are WAY more than a few dozen.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bruce said:


> How convenient when his vehicle breaks down the day before he was going to come visit and RDCL just HAPPENS to be going that way. She can give him a ride.



Oh come on, with my luck?!?!   Y'all know it will be my truck breaking down going to see @babsbag and he would have to be the one to give me a ride....   And ... my truck doesn't have AC... we'd be a hot, sweaty, cranky mess by the time we got there if we were taking Dusty... not ideal for a first date! LOL!.... although... if he likes to rescue a damsel in distress.... I do tend to have ALOOOOTTT of those kinds of opportunities... and I'm sure I could come up with a damsel costume... I must have one somewhere around here!!!...


----------



## ragdollcatlady

As for the fish... I can only see whoever is near the top... but I can guestimate/count about 12-15 at any time before they swim around and some different ones surface. I know there must still be about 20 or so in each. I will have to wait to get a better count til I clean out the tanks. The fish are all growing well though, they are a lot bigger already.


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> Oh come on, with my luck?!?!  Y'all know it will be my truck breaking down going to see @babsbag and he would have to be the one to give me a ride


That works too!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I just realized... my damsel costume is my everyday wear... no need to dress up to be rescued!  (But I do clean up nicely if it would help! )


----------



## Baymule

Any man that would take a second look at a dirty sweaty damsel in distress and not run away FAST, might be worth checking out! LOL


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Well.... I would definitely check out my rescuer for sure.... but I have no glasses at the moment so I can't even see who is trying to rescue me!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Glasses!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So, if I am aging backwards... does that mean I am turning 21 this birthday?  Cause I could definitely use a 21st birthday redo. That was a birthday to remember for all the wrong reasons. I actually had a friend babysit my paparazzi (you know, the 4 short people that followed me everywhere, always, for like the following 20 years), so the guy I was married to and I, could go out for my first legal drink. He took me to the seediest, working mans bar in an industrial, scroungy part of town, away from anywhere nice. Not my cup of tea. We ended up having a really short, couple minute fight, and then he was so mad, he left me at the bar and went home to relieve the sitter. HE LEFT ME AT THE BAR!   No money, no phone, no ride, nothing. His response to the accusatory questions later was " I knew Wendy was going to pick you up." Yeah...  but not until I was almost hit by a train and was being physically harassed by a homeless guy pawing at me as I was trying to walk home. It took my friend and I several minutes to shake the guy so we could get to her car to leave.

I did leave the jerk home the next year and went out with my friends that made sure I was safe and I had a great time. They delivered me safely to my parents to sleep off all of my "fun"! 

Anyhow... With my birthday actually coming up, if I wanted to buy myself a birthday present that happened to "mah", and was black with champagne spots and really stinky.... but OOOOHHH so handsome..... would @babsbag maybe be available to meet me in Nor Cal to retrieve whichever buck you wanted to borrow if I brought him along? The birthday present that I want, lives in Grass Valley. I am going to call grandma and see if she has room for me to stay, either of the next 2 weekends. Just thought that we might be able to combine the 2 errands if you had a free couple of hours.


----------



## Baymule

That sounds like a wonderful birthday!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Its not my birthday for a couple weeks, but Im picking up my present this weekend! 

Pics shared are the property of Bree Barnickol, Cedar Hawk Ranch and are shared with permission






 


 

I'm so excited! I can't wait! I feel like a little kid waiting for Christmas morning to finally get here!

And mom and dad are planning on coming to visit the weekend near my birthday too.  Haven't seen them in several months so that will be good!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Breaking in the oven.... first homemade pizza... and it cooked in 9 minutes!!!! That would have been 20 or more minutes at least in my last one!


----------



## frustratedearthmother




----------



## Baymule

You have the prettiest goats I have ever seen. No wonder you are excited, that boy is drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## Mini Horses

LIKE that buck!!!!    Oh, pizza looks yummy, too.  

That's my kind of birthday present.   Nice job.


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> Breaking in the oven.... first homemade pizza... and it cooked in 9 minutes!!!! That would have been 20 or more minutes at least in my last one!


How does it manage that? 20 minutes is pretty standard, at least on the store pizzas we've gotten.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

@Bruce 
I used the convect setting, so it uses a fan to move the hot air around. I used to bake almost exclusively with the convect feature on the old oven till it broke. Now I gotta relearn it, but basically you use a slightly lower temp and shorter cooking time than with a standard setting. Also, since the door never really closed on the last one, it always took longer because of that too. I generally use lower temps than most folks anyways, for a little bit longer cook time, it is usually a little more forgiving than hotter temps. I may be a bit likely to have my hands or mind busy when I cook, so an extra minute or 2 of leeway is safer for me! I haven't made home made pizza in forever, but it was really good, and nice that it was so fast. I had set the timer for 15 minutes expecting a much longer cook time, but had to check before that because I could smell it already. I may lower the temp a touch next time, like I said, it is a learning curve. I made biscuits for the coworkers today and they were the best I have ever made! Good recipe and an oven that works!


----------



## ragdollcatlady




----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Oh, so you were the one who purchased Kodiak!  Great young buck.  Like the wide stance on him.  He will throw some great kids for you.  Congrats!


----------



## babsbag

What a gorgeous buck, almost enough to make me want to raise boers again. I always wanted the black and white dappled ones but never got there before selling out. Breed him to Bailey and let's see what you get. He sure is pretty.


----------



## Bruce

Hmmm, our oven has a pizza setting. Don't know what it does other than set the temp to 400°, not sure if it uses the convection fan. It is still a 20 minute cook time (unless you like pizza tartar  )


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bruce said:


> Hmmm, our oven has a pizza setting. Don't know what it does other than set the temp to 400°, not sure if it uses the convection fan. It is still a 20 minute cook time (unless you like pizza tartar  )



Are you cooking "raw" or frozen? This was fresh from scratch dough, room temp to start. Papa Murphys (purchased, ready to cook, fresh) usually takes about 15 minutes on 425 (without the convect feature, used to be 12 with it) in the old oven anyways.



HomeOnTheRange said:


> Oh, so you were the one who purchased Kodiak! Great young buck. Like the wide stance on him. He will throw some great kids for you. Congrats!



@HomeOnTheRange … are you familiar with him in person, or just from pics....?  Sometimes I just drool over animals I admire from other farms, occasionally for years, before I can afford a related animal with that one in the pedigree...


----------



## Hens and Roos

ragdollcatlady said:


> Breaking in the oven.... first homemade pizza... and it cooked in 9 minutes!!!! That would have been 20 or more minutes at least in my last one!
> 
> View attachment 66114



that looks yummy!  would you share the pizza dough recipe?


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> Are you cooking "raw" or frozen? This was fresh from scratch dough, room temp to start. Papa Murphys (purchased, ready to cook, fresh) usually takes about 15 minutes on 425 (without the convect feature, used to be 12 with it) in the old oven anyways.


Mostly frozen since we've not found a decent recipe for gluten free pizza dough. But I think the ones we made fresh (1/2 white, 1/2 wheat flour) when DD1 was at school seemed to take about the same amount of time. I'll have to pay more attention now that DD1 is back at school and we can make fresh dough again.


----------



## Baymule

@Bruce I make home made pizza dough, but we went on the keto diet and I like the keto pizza so much, now that's about all I make. Try making the dough from this recipe, it's good.

Keto Supreme Pizza
Serves 4 | Total time: 30 minutes
Ingredients:

For the crust:
2 cups shredded mozzarella cheese
2 ounces cream cheese
2/3 cup almond flour
1 large egg
1 tsp Italian seasoning
For the toppings:
1/2 Tbsp extra-virgin olive oil
1/2 onion, chopped
1 bell pepper, chopped
2 Italian sausage links, removed from casings
1/3 cup marinara sauce
3 Tbsp shredded mozzarella cheese
1/4 cup sliced black olives
8 slices pepperoni
Directions:
Preheat the oven to 425 degrees Fahrenheit and line a large baking sheet with parchment paper. In a small skillet over medium-high heat, heat oil. Add onion and bell pepper and cook for four minutes. Add sausage and cook, breaking up meat with a wooden spoon, until seared and no longer pink, about five minutes.
Make pizza crust: In a medium microwave-safe bowl, combine two cups shredded mozzarella and cream cheese and microwave until melty, about one minute. Stir in almond flour, egg, and Italian seasoning until fully combined.
Place pizza dough on prepared baking sheet. Using wet hands, spread the dough into an oval shape as thin as dough will allow. Bake 10 minutes.
Use a fork to poke holes in the dough if it has puffed up. Spread marinara sauce over crust and top with three tablespoons mozzarella, sausage mixture, olives, and pepperoni.
Bake until cheese is melty, four to six minutes. Let cool slightly before slicing into eight pieces.
Per serving (two slices): 550 calories, 42 g fat (15 g sat), 1,100 mg sodium, 13 g carbs, 3 g sugar, 3 g fiber, 30 g protein.
For more healthy, easy, keto-friendly recipes, buy Keto For Carb Lovers.


----------



## Bruce

How does that crust not just melt into a puddle in the oven?


----------



## Mike CHS

Bruce said:


> How does that crust not just melt into a puddle in the oven?




It turns out as an excellent pizza crust.


----------



## Bruce

curious


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> How does that crust not just melt into a puddle in the oven?



After melting it in the microwave, you spread it out on parchment paper on a cookie sheet, then bake it in the oven. Then put toppings on it as for any pizza, then bake. It is delicious!


----------



## Bruce

I'll have to keep tabs on that, we can try it when DD1 is home from school.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

@Baymule , Thanks for that recipe, I'll have to try it! 

The dough I used was just a basic pizza dough recipe:

2 packages of active dry yeast
2 tablespoons sugar
1/4 cup olive oil
2 teaspoons salt
4 cups flour (I use half all purpose white, and half whole wheat)

Warm 1 1/2 cups water, add sugar and mix until dissolved, sprinkle yeast over the top and allow to stand until foamy. Add in oil, salt and flour and mix until it forms a sticky dough. Coat with oil and let rise until you are ready to make your pizza. 

That's it.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I had quite a weekend.

I made it to grandmas fine, but the last 10 minutes, my truck got a little hotter than I like. Not actually overheating, I am always on watch for that, after going through a couple of radiators. I had checked Dustys fluids before I left, I checked again as soon as I got there but her levels seemed fine.

I helped Grandma and uncle set a couple of posts for gates. I learned how to install the hinge screws for a couple gates.... Now I think I might want to try hanging a couple here.

Uncle suggested I try a nap at one point because I was really tired. I decided to go gas up the truck and grab a coffee instead. Dusty was doing the 'running warmer than she should' thing again, even though she had been sitting for several hours. And there was a fender bender blocking traffic and then Dusty threw a royal tantrum in the parking lot. Honking and blinking and refusing to start. You would think she was turning 2, not 20! It is just the security system, that I don't actually have. It prevents her from starting when it is activated... thankfully, this time it was only a few minutes long.

Worrying about my truck, Grandma asked if we could fit the crate in the back of her Altima and take that instead, to visit grandma and to pick up my goat on Sunday..... I have squished 4 human kids, a full grown Nubian doe and a handful of other animals in the back of an Altima, all at once...(and yes, the Ex hated me for it! ) ... I am the packing queen… watch me work!!! I took it apart, turned it a bit, resituated it and zip tied it back together inside.... a ship in a bottle as it were! Grandma said that if Kodiak didn't fit in the crate, he would just have to ride loose in the backseat.... Y'all seeing why I am the way I am???? This is my partner in crime!!!  I really didn't want a goat I am not familiar with riding loose in the car .... especially a buck!  (Though it is nice knowing that I could have, if I needed to!)

We made it to church in the morning, but I had a headache and was so nauseous I was fighting not to throw up on the way home. Originally we were going to go straight to visit Grandma K in the hospital, but since I wasn't feeling well, we went back, thinking we should grab water first, maybe take a nap or something. I felt fine as soon as we got home, so we hopped on the road and made it on our original timeline. We had a nice visit and then went on to pick up my new boy.  The ride was beautiful. The scenery was fantastic! We talked a lot, enjoyed the sights. When we pulled up to the farm, Grandma was blown away by Kodiak. She wasn't aware that he was the one we were picking up!  We made it back fine and Kodiak and I made the final trek home OK too. 8 hours logged on Sunday, on top of the 4 from Saturday. Long weekend.

I will share more pics of Kodiak once I get some. He is stunning! And though he isn't really "tame", he is mellow and fine being petted. So far his temperament reminds me of Andy, my original boer buck that I let go of in my downsizing. Kodiak is so smart... he sang me the happy birthday song several times since I told him he was my early birthday present... He really only knows the part that goes "Maaah, MMMMMAAAHHHHHH!!!"  but he's only a year old, so I mean, I was impressed! He also said he loves me... that kind of sounded just like his singing... but I know what he meant!


----------



## Bruce

Perhaps Dusty needs a new thermostat and/or a radiator flush?
Glad it all worked out.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It may help to use the waterhose and spray out the radiator....it could have build up from dust and bugs...be worth a try before spending $$ on it....after all, ya have named it Dusty.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Happy Birthday and congrats  on your birthday buck !


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Happy Birthday @ragdollcatlady and glad you got Kodiak home!  Congrats!


----------



## Bruce

Happy ALMOST birthday! She still has 12 days to go, and I guess she'll be 23 since the doctor recently thought she was 22.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bruce said:


> Happy ALMOST birthday! She still has 12 days to go, and I guess she'll be 23 since the doctor recently thought she was 22.



So I thought I should celebrate my 21st since I am aging backwards, right? 

I will hose off Dusty... and yeah her name came from her always being dusty/dirty. I have a dirt driveway and growing up in California with perpetual droughts since forever... I rarely wash my cars, more of a conservation effort as it hurts to see all the water 'wasted'. I tried calling the shop, my check engine light came on, but they didn't answer yesterday and I forgot today.


----------



## farmerjan

Besides some of the obvious things, check the air filter.  If you drive the dusty roads like I do, it can get clogged.  The engine won't run as well, and the strain sometimes might set off something like the check engine light.  It could be the O2 sensor.... the engine laboring also might be causing it to overheat.  The water pump could be going bad, the fan belt may be slipping (you don't always hear it squeal or squeak).  Make sure the radiator has water/antifreeze and that the reservoir tank is full too.


----------



## farmerjan

If you wash your car, do it at home, on the lawn so the water is absorbed by the ground, not run down a drain. Most simple detergents will not damage the grass as you rinse the vehicle off.


----------



## Baymule

I like your Grandma! Congratulations on the new buck. You got good advice on your truck, all easy things to do.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Ok, heres my trial run of @Baymule pizza recipe.... it turned out great!

I tried it with 2 different kinds of mozzarella, preshredded and the DIY kind. The pre turned out the tiniest bit firmer, but not enough to make a real difference. I used 400 degree convect, and the crust initially cooked for 6 1/2 minutes til I thought it was about to burn, last cook was just about 3 minutes or so.

This is the first cook on the crust











sorry about the blurry pic... I only got that one pic and I was trying not to burn the second pizza!


----------



## Mini Horses

It sure LOOKS tasty!!!    Not nice to tempt us.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Kodiak says good morning... he put on his cologne for y'all. He seems pretty content here.








For my nubians, I ordered my G6S testing stuff from ADGA. I also requested the casein test. Anyone else do the casein test or breed for specific casein in their milk?

And @babsbag .... you know... if you want spots in your dairy goats... I have a little purebred Nubian bartender, Mr Licker, that will be going up for sale soon..... 

Here he is trying to make his own bottle...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

He's beautiful!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Mini Horses said:


> It sure LOOKS tasty!!! Not nice to tempt us.



You are welcome to come try some... I need more practice making stuff in the new oven. It cooks so hot and fast, I cant get anything else done in the meantime... great if you are hungry, not so much if you have chores to do!


----------



## Baymule

Glad that you liked the pizza!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

@Baymule , I made it again tonight, but lowered the temp to 375... only gave me, maybe, an extra minute on the first cook. It did take a few minutes longer on the final melt. Good pizza... but I confess, Im a cheese hound  I think I could live off it!

So I did this..... FINALLY!  I bought the side table years ago with the intention to finish it exactly like this, but the cutting blade alone cost more than I paid for the table, and I needed an arbor too. and a drill..... since mine is apparently just a toaster that shorts out in forward and only likes to go in reverse now!  Bought myself all of that so I don't need a stupid old plug-in toasterdrill no more!


----------



## Baymule

That is a smart idea! I like your ingenuity. If I remember correctly, those style end tables were called commodes......rightfully so in this case!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That is way cool!  Congrats on getting it done!


----------



## babsbag

As much as I like spots I do not want to add another breed to my herd.  I do have a spotted mini alpine though.  I have an Alpine buck that carries the A/B casein gene which means that all of his offspring will have either an A or a B. I have a doeling that has also been tested and  she carries either A or B, I don't remember which. The theory is that you get more cheese from milk that is A or B, that is why I invested in the buck. I have not tested any of his offspring.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Brother K and family stopped by on their way to Disneyland. The littles ran with the goats, bottle fed the baby goats and we scooped dog food into bowls, pitchers, measuring cups and buckets .... and then we used dust pans and brushes to sweep it up. In between, we played puzzles and toys, but we most enjoyed making a mess with the dog food.... and scooping it of course!  Sister in law was blown away that dog food was such an effective time waster! I pointed out that it was a one minute clean up, they weren't fighting or fussing and we had tons of fun while learning that some volumes don't fit within different sized bowls n stuff. 




 

 

 

And they brought me this for my birthday 


 

My mom says that other brother n family are planning on stopping by on their way home from Disney. Can't wait!


----------



## Bruce

Are they going to learn about volumes using dog food too?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

LOL! I am having fun experimenting with the liquid volume, kids were experimenting with the dog food!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Cheddar jalapeno biscuits


----------



## Baymule

Goat wine...   it’s gotta be good. Best enjoyed in the barn! LOL


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Biscuits and goat wine - sounds like a party to me, lol!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Party at the Little Patch of Weeds.... Farm style! 

One of my buyers bought Little Italy and Murgan, several months ago. They are 2 of my very favorite Nigerian Does, both born here and a part of my permanent herd (until I downsized all of the nigerians, of course). Murgan kidded twins for them, right on time, no issues (2nd freshening). Little Italy hasn't been doing as well for them. She wasn't taking to the breeding's and they had messaged me asking if I had any advice. Italy had been missed in the breeding line up the last year I bred... I had pulled her out when she was in heat, but she wasn't thrilled with Manny (he was young) so I had just put her back thinking I would try the next heat with an older buck, no biggie. Well, I forgot to keep watch for her and before I new it, it was almost kidding time, she wasn't on the calendar and I decide to just leave it for the year as I had enough on my plate. One favorite getting a free ride and a year to rest is no big deal. She has kidded 3 times here, trips, single, trips, and has done well for me. Her copper and selenium were done just before she left and with the year off, she should have been fine, no deficiencies, etc. I suggested trying with an older buck. They had her tested at 30 days and she came back pregnant, but at 60 days or so, they retested and she came up open. They went in for a vet visit and came back with a clean bill of health. I realize that it is just something that happens, sometimes, but I feel bad for the family, these are 4h kids and not kidding the first go round meant their show schedules, etc, got all messed up. I would have offered to have them bring her back to try with one of my bucks (preferably one she had been bred to before) but I don't have any more Nigerian boys. So I offered them Dunky instead. She is Italys kid from her last kidding. I was originally going to keep the sister, but this one squirreled her way into my lap too many times and I kept her instead. Her full sister went on to do fantastic in the shows for her FFA kid. Of course I hope Italy comes around soon and produces for them, they say she is a favorite there too, but they can have Dunky and hopefully she will make up for some of the time lost and the expense her mom is causing. I was thrilled these girls got to go home with some really sweet kids and I am hoping this little girl will breed easier for them than her mom is. They are supposed to pick her up next weekend.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That was a great way to handle it.  I'm sure they will appreciate your generosity!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

ragdollcatlady said:


> dog food was such an effective time waster!


And if they pop one in their mouth, not a bad snack!


----------



## Mini Horses

HomeOnTheRange said:


> And if they pop one in their mouth, not a bad snack!


----------



## Baymule




----------



## ragdollcatlady

Sooo yeah... When my own kids were about 3-4-5 ish, mom was visiting us for a few days and we were cooking, kids were playing, all normal stuff. DS1 comes into the kitchen, shows us a couple pieces of cat kibble and says something along the lines of 'hmmm crunchy... not bad' and then walks out, taste testing another one, clearly satisfied with his choice of snacks. Mom was aghast that I didn't stop him, take the cat food away or whatever. I just laughed at my kid and said something along the lines of 'well I feed a premium cat food, so the quality is top notch, and besides, every bite of that cat food is fortified with more vitamins than our natural foods, grown here in America in our severely deficient soils and I'm quite positive that the whole meal we are making for them right now isn't going to have nearly as complete a variety of vitamins anyways. And besides, I doubt it actually tastes good enough for him to eat too many more pieces'. She didn't know how to respond.... but a week later she sent me a book and some info asking if I had ever heard of a Dr that said a line almost exactly like the one I did about the pet foods being more nutritionally complete than foods intended for people... Great minds think alike I tell ya!


----------



## farmerjan

On the note of the cat food being more nutritious, saw an article about how all these fanatical nut people are into all this new "fake meat stuff" , and if you read the actual ingredient list it would scare a saint,  yet they are the ones that tout feeding all this HIGH PRICED, NATURAL, WILD dog and cat food to their "precious animals".  Somehow, it seems rather sad that they believe that their animals need all this "back to nature" food for their animals and they think that it is healthy to put all this totally UN-natural  food into their own bodies.....


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> Somehow, it seems rather sad that they believe that their animals need all this "back to nature" food for their animals and they think that it is healthy to put all this totally UN-natural  food into their own bodies.....



I'm all for the idiots eating all the chemical crap they can stuff in their bellies. Their cats and dogs will outlive them.....BWA-HA-HA-HA!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Brother N and family came to visit and seemed to enjoy themselves. They have only stopped by once or twice before I believe, so its been awhile. This is really the first time I have had a chance to interact with this nephew more than just a few minutes. He seemed to warm up to me just fine... but couldn't remember my name, so he just kept saying "excuse me, excuse me" … at least it was polite! He enjoyed feeding the animals... and it looked like his mom really enjoyed it too! 

Mom and dad stayed for breakfast today so I made biscuits, mom made gravy. YUM!   And then I made one of my german cakes. Everything was really good. Mom had brought me some of her homemade bacon yesterday. She buys the pork belly and marinates it herself, seasons it, then smokes it. I was fantastic. Apparently she has her brothers hooked on homemade bacon too. BLTs with home made bacon and home grown tomatoes are to die for!

Since they left early to get home, I went to the next town over to pick up my new glasses. I also stopped in for cat food and did a little window shopping, got myself a Starbucks, picked up a few new measuring cups, mine seem to be disappearing...  I tend to leave them in jars and stuff. I just leave the teaspoon in the salt jar, tablespoon in the baking powder, a tablespoon in the baking soda, half cup in the sugar, half cup or cup in each flour container.... you see why I cant find any in the drawer?

And then I got a call from Alaska... we were talking on Skype when I got a knock at the door... He had sent me an edible arrangement for my birthday! It had chocolate monkeys!I tried to put it in the fridge so I could run out to feed, but it didn't fit... so I threw dinner to my outdoor kids (I mean the animals here, if anyone was confused) and then went next-door to share a little with the neighbors. They had never had one and appreciated the sharing and how delicious it was! Fun food and good company. I did put some in the fridge for my human kid too, there is so much to share! 



 

So far it has been a really nice birthday weekend!


----------



## Baymule

That is a nice surprise Birthday gift! It's nice that you had such a good weekend.


----------



## promiseacres

Happy birthday !  That's a cute arrangement sounds like a nice weekend.


----------



## Bruce

Happy Birthday RDCL!!!!!
And don't forget to "open" your goat present now that your birthday has actually arrived.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks everybody!

I brought one of the german cakes to share with coworkers for breakfast and we had a taco bar for lunch. One coworker said she didn't know if it was my birthday or hers, as she was enjoying the cake so much, she felt like it might have been hers. I came home to my kid wishing me a happy birthday and saying that everyone was fed already. So we went to town, picked up an ice cream cake and invited ourselves to share some birthday dessert with the neighbors. I had several messages from family and friends and an e-card with a singing goat from Alaskas mom! The neighbors got a kick out of that one with me, we played it several times!

Here is the video without the greeting card info (it had emails and names, so to keep things private I'm just sharing the video)






And I already opened my goatie birthday present... I've been loving on him every day.  He is getting calmer and more comfortable every time we interact. In messages today, Uncle said he was so happy that I take grandma on my adventures, she loves them and has so much fun. She was telling him all about our last adventure and he is thrilled that she can enjoy those trips with me.

Coworker had her baby yesterday at 5:59 pm .... just 6 hours and 2 minutes more and I would have won!  I had put my bet on the 30th of course, but I said that if I won, it would only be fair that I got to keep the baby since she would be my birthday present…


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Its one of my closest friends birthdays today.... We have been friends for 30 years! I know right! How did we get to be friends that long when I am only 21?!?!?!  It takes a lot of talent is all I can say!  Anyways, I am raising a glass tonight to toast a long friendship, one that I couldn't have survived without! K... may you have a wonderful year full of love, peace and lots of chocolate! 

Mom sent me a text saying that my little nephew E was telling her about his auntie (that's me) and how she needs to come visit me, including telling her how to get here! I think they enjoyed themselves! 

Also, while mom and dad where here, my other nephew was feeding the goats and he got super suspicious when I called his grandma "mom"... That is his dads mom! He wasn't too sure about me and his dad being siblings!  LOL! He is an only child so he had to think about that one for a minute.


----------



## Baymule

It takes awhile for kids to sort out all the family connections. Their main concern is their parents. The idea that their parents had any form of life at all before children is beyond their comprehension. LOL


----------



## misfitmorgan

For the longest time my niece would not believe I was her mom's sister or that me and her mom had the same mom


----------



## Pastor Dave

Happy belated birthday. Whichever age you're going by, you're still younger than me!


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> I know right! How did we get to be friends that long when I am only 21?!?!?!


I was going to ask the same question!!! Must be that "new math" thing.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hope your friend had a Great Day!!........the grandsons took a bit to comprehend that we used to punish their momma.....then when they got it, they tried using it to get their way....telling their mom that we would make her.........they tried, but never got that to work.....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bruce said:


> I was going to ask the same question!!! Must be that "new math" thing.



Goat Math! 

Goat match goes like this.... someone has the audacity to ask how many goats I have and are super confused when I honestly answer with " I have no idea... but if you keep count, I'll name them all one by one!!!!!"     Ooooorrrrrrrr…. I look out at the pasture, start to count ...1...2...3...4....5.... and then the goats realize I am standing there and might have snacks, so they all form a crazy stampede and since I can't chance counting the same goat more than once because that would be dishonest... I conclude that I must have 5... after all, that is the only number I ever get to before someone moves and I have to start over with the counting game… just like trying to count chicks or goldfish or cats or toddlers.... same-same! 

Age is like a stray animal…. it just shows up and it wont go away so I guess if a younger number wants to stay, I mean...I'm cool with that! If I like it... I'll keep it! 

Those are all my personalized mathing methods these days!!!... You are welcome to copy, borrow or steal them all if you like!! They each have a useful function somewhere, sometime!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Look what I bought for niece and nephew... their birthdays are almost here. My mom said they were still telling her about the goats from the last time they visited. And this time they were on their way to Disneyland. When they woke up, their parents were asking them if they were excited to go to Disneyland... and they answered in the affirmative, but they were serious about reminding mom and dad... " But first, Aunties! "


----------



## Bruce

Visiting Auntie RDCL is fun and WAY WAY WAY cheaper than Disneyland!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Didn't get much done this weekend... and I had so many plans!! 

But... to be fair, I did have to fix Beasts pen twice! Big Jerk! Thankfully, he is easy to "catch" (if you can call it that since he is bigger and stronger than me!) I also put up a new 'roof' for him, I threw up 4 2x4s and wired them to the top of the run panels then threw up the old chicken house wall so he has some shelter from the elements.... Not pretty, but mostly functional! He tore down the last one I had up there not too long ago, so I will see how long this lasts. 

And I bought 2x4s to redo the roof on the pen the little boys are using. Didn't get it done yet... I took the ladder out and realized that my favorite Nubians are going to kill me if I try and do it alone. They will knock the ladder out from under me for sure! My ankle still hurts from Fatty knocking my to the ground last week. I was walking out there and he came running too fast to stop, hit my legs just hard enough that I couldn't catch myself. I don't have an actual weight on him yet, but he is a beast for being just 2 and half months old.

Aaaaand I procrastinated banding my 2 boers…. but that turned out OK cause it looks like @babsbag wants the tamer one. I was supposed to do them last weekend, but we were busy, so then I was going to do them yesterday.... then today.... 

I booked an appointment to show Copper Penne, boer doe kid, to a prospective buyer this Wednesday!

Danke Schoen went to her home today, she got to ride loose in the back seat with the little girl!  I pray she makes up for her mama messing up their breeding schedule! 

I may or may not have put my name on a deposit for a Nubian doe kid for next years kidding season, from my favorite farm.... I plead the fifth so I don't have to incriminate myself and I am hiding my paypal account info!!!  They no longer have my favorite doe... Kicking myself for not making it happen when she was actually for sale just a couple months ago!!!   I was trying to be responsible at that moment in time! Dag nabbit! But I could potentially get one from her dam or half sister.

I am seriously struggling with wanting to keep this second buck from Fancy! OMG! He insists on kisses!!!! I was struggling with wanting to keep one!!! I. can. not. keep. 2!!!!! Do you hear me?!?! NO!!!! I am not sure I am getting through to myself very well.... These kids are killing me!! I love them!!!_   I n_eed to get one of them sold already... but I just collected the hair samples from my adults, they are going to the lab tomorrow to check for G6S and casein. So I should wait to advertise until the tests come back right?  (Um sorry about the 2 letters in italics there, seriously... no idea how I did that or how to undo it! )

And I think I might hold onto Pappardelle and breed her first. She is one that I would have disbudded and kept from the start if I had planned on 'not moving'. She isnt tame and she has horns... not what I want in the herd, but she is a beauty....



I would love to see kids from her and Kodiak!!!

Here is my kid coming straight in for some kisses!


----------



## Baymule

She is a beauty! ALL of your goats are beauties! It's no wonder that you want to keep them all. But that would be incredibly selfish on your part, and I know you to be a kind, generous_ young_ lady. There's time to get selfish when you are much older. LOL With goats this lovely, you absolutely must share them with others. AND it has the added bonus of paying on the feed bill.


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> Didn't get much done this weekend... and I had so many plans!!


You and a lot of the rest of us!



ragdollcatlady said:


> He tore down the last one I had up there not too long ago, so I will see how long this lasts.


Sounds like his shelter needs to start with 6x6 posts!


----------



## babsbag

@ragdollcatlady  My friend and I are going to plan a day trip down to get the buck. Maybe I can convince you to meet me part way....maybe Merced?  She is excited about using him over some of her does so she wants to come and get him...works for me. 

Are you still breeding mini Nubians? I need another breed like I need a hole in my head but it sure is tempting.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I could meet you a few hours north of here if it happens to fall on a weekend. Just not this weekend, DS3 and I are going to the local Oktoberfest downtown to participate in the beer tasting. Then I have someone coming out on Sunday for chickens.

I don't have any more mini Nubians, unfortunately... and my 2 standard girls gave me all boys this year. Though I may have been looking for Nubian does this last weekend   (since if I keep one or 2 of these buck kids, I will need more unrelated girls...) But I love the style and colors of some of the minis that a few breeders have been focusing on religiously! Their work is seriously showing.

Copper Penne sold today. The young man was shocked by her size, but in a good way! He wasn't expecting her to be so big... or powerful! LOL!  She is only 7 months, but she already has that solid 'I don't wanna and you cant make me' kind of a style going on! I am going to snap a few pics of Poptart to send him in the next day or 2, at his request . And since I was updating my website and taking down Copper's add, I took down Pappardelle's too. I'll breed her, then if she still isn't tame, I can see about offering her again.

I am officially out of the nigerians, only my old Kalamity Jane and Spellbound are sticking around as official mascots.


----------



## Mini Horses

ragdollcatlady said:


> only my old Kalamity Jane and Spellbound are sticking around as official mascots.



I LIKE that --  "mascots" --  yep, sounds like they have a job, reason, official status (not just "keepers" ).   Guess I can now intro my old minis as "mscots"  vice "retirees"  

Let's see...."mascots" are not counted, in our "math system"     N I C E !


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Let's see...."mascots" are not counted, in our "math system"


Heck no!



ragdollcatlady said:


> Just not this weekend, DS3 and I are going to the local Oktoberfest downtown to participate in the beer tasting.


Must be quite the time warp out there in Cal, official Oktoberfest ended last Sunday!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

This Oktoberfest is a fundraiser for the local police K9 foundation. 

I just came in from sorting out the feral chickens... Ok … so they aren't actually feral, just sneaky little buggers that my wiley mama chickens hatched without my blessing! I have 10 hens and 9 roosters. I only missed one rooster that wanted to catch, a big beautiful chocolate one, that managed to hide once I grabbed the first several birds. It looks like I have a handful of pure ameraucanas and quite a few mixes. My old ameraucana rooster, Oliver, is currently running alpha and my faverolles, Weird Altitude, is running beta cause favs are mellow. Of the birds I was sorting tonight, the girls are just about laying age... and the boys are at the starting to be obnoxious age, so time to sell or eat them.

And that is a 'yes' to that math question.... Mascots are not counted while doing a herd numbers calculation... only when accounting for all family members and making sure everyone is safe and of course at feeding time! 

Many of my animals only jobs are to make me happy.... and my mascots fall into that useful category!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Oktoberfest was fun! DS3 went with me. We hung out with my coworkers bout half the time. Kid and I hung out with each other the other half. We ran into the some friends we know from the years in 4H. The drinks were good and the food was fantastic. We had pizza, tacos, funnel cakes, chicken kabobs.... All from local restaurants. At one point my kid brought me some food as I was hanging out the other peeps and they were jealous saying how nice it must be to have someone fetch food for me! I hadn't asked him to do it, but it was really sweet. He did get out and dance a couple times.... and the second time, (the same girl he had been dancing with the first time) left her current partner in about a half second flat, to join my kid for the rest of the song! I think she liked him. He said they went to school together. The camera on my phone is terrible, so I didn't get a pic of my kid and I, but here is one of me n my peeps that one of them shared.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Looks like a fun time!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I forgot, I meant to share a pic of one of my new pairs of glasses!
This was before the Oktoberfest...its my sparkly pair!


----------



## Bruce

Yep, 21!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Dusty had 2 trips to the shop this week, but her OBD II (I think that is what its called) the problem reader thingy, is now fixed and the thing with the brakes that made the warning lights come on in the first place, is also fixed. Hopefully she had her fill of flirting with the auto techs, for awhile anyways! 

I just got a message about someone wanting to buy a boer buck from me... The only one I have left is the one I was supposed to band a few weeks ago  OOPS!! I mean... I did order the bigger bander and bands and they are right over there, on the counter, so I am ready... just didn't get to it yet. I am meeting her on Sunday, so hopefully!!  I would love to eat them, but I would really rather sell than have to butcher, so it is all good in the end. Plus, for some reason, most of the companies I have to pay my bills to, really prefer to be paid with money rather than with goat meat!  

G6S tests came back for the Nubians, all N/N= means they are all normal, so that is good. The casein tests said that Beast is A/A, Boysenberry Brie is B/B and Fancy Filly is A/B. To me... all that means is that they will produce high amounts of alpha s1 casein. I believe that if you are allergic, you want lower alpha s1 protein levels as that is one that causes more immune responses in sensitive individuals, but for making cheese products, I believe the higher levels are more desirable. I am not allergic... and I like cheese.  Actually.... I LOVE cheese!  so that is good for me. Someday… I will have time to make cheese.... and then I will eat ALL of it! (what can I say, I dream big! LOL!)

Speaking of milk and cheese .... I may or may not have been perusing pedigrees and pics of available Nubian does....  I am feeling that 'I need' kind of a feeling. It kind of feels like I am drooling all over my keyboard.  Oh wait... I might have! LOL! I am almost sold on a couple.... but I am waiting on one more pic from another person that has a few for sale right now. I already offered to send the fees for one last test on the first couple...  Get this....  I am not particularly fond of white. Anything. Because in my life white just means dirty. Always. But I am kind if sorta, smitten with a white one!  Just something about her....

On a side note, a friend posted something about country chic decor always being white on white with white cabinets, white walls, white towels, white whatevers….  In real country life, that shtuff would be all brown! And in my house in particular, about fifty shades of dirty....  Real country doesnt handle white very well. I'm just sayin'!!!  

Speaking of dirt, as I was leaving work tonight, I gleefully exclaimed that Dusty was back! My coworker goes... "That is not your truck! did you get a new one?"  she was serious... NOPE!!! I just washed her!!!! 

This... people... this is my life... and its a durn good one, dirt and all!


----------



## Mini Horses

ragdollcatlady said:


> Many of my animals only jobs are to make me happy.... and my mascots fall into that useful category!



All the reason that "I" need to keep anything.  




ragdollcatlady said:


> for some reason, most of the companies I have to pay my bills to, really prefer to be paid with money rather than with goat meat!



Really?   It must be catching because mine don't want goat milk or cheese either!   Don't understand why because it is so, so good.   IF they would reconsider, I could quit going to work!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

ragdollcatlady said:


> I am not particularly fond of white. Anything. Because in my life white just means dirty. Always. But I am kind if sorta, smitten with a white one!


I totally understand and agree, especially because I live in mud country.  So, what did I do?  Bought myself a Kiko buck to go over my Nubian gals and now I have a field full of white goats.  Hard to tell apart too.  But, I devised a plan...do a lousy job of disbudding on a couple of 'em and you can tell 'em apart by the scurs.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

ragdollcatlady said:


> buy a boer buck from me... The only one I have left is the one I was supposed to band a few weeks ago  OOPS!! I mean... I did order the bigger bander and bands and they are right over there, on the counter, so I am ready... just didn't get to it yet. I am meeting her on Sunday, so hopefully!!  I would love to eat them,


So I was reading through the post and it started out with a Boar buck.  I have a mental picture of that since I own Boar goats.  Then the post went into banding, so the mental images come to mind of what that entails and the items getting banded.  I then get to the sentence and only make it to the comma, I will leave the rest to your imagination of what my warped mind put together....


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> Plus, for some reason, most of the companies I have to pay my bills to, really prefer to be paid with money rather than with goat meat!


What's up with that?? Livestock and other foods USED to be barter for bills stuff.



ragdollcatlady said:


> It kind of feels like I am drooling all over my keyboard.  Oh wait... I might have!


Maybe you were on your phone in Dusty and drooled, that is why the ODBC connection went bad.



ragdollcatlady said:


> Real country doesnt handle white very well. I'm just sayin'!!!


That is why my White Rocks are always some shade of brown. I guess they must be swallowing it too because the eggs are brown 



frustratedearthmother said:


> Hard to tell apart too. But, I devised a plan...do a lousy job of disbudding on a couple of 'em and you can tell 'em apart by the scurs.



Good planning!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bruce said:


> Maybe you were on your phone in Dusty and drooled, that is why the ODBC connection went bad.



Could be!  Could also have been all the boy goat fumes stinking up the air and shorting things out! 

I don't think I am ever going to smell normal again. ever. ever ever. ever infinity. LOL! I was doing buck maintenance today … could you tell (smell )?

We got a new roof put on the house for the boer bucksters (Kodiak, Kandys kid and Blueberries kid) are currently using. I had to turn the plastic roof panels the other way so they wouldn't sag... but whatever. Its a shelter and it works.

And then we put the metal shelter back together... Boers are hard on my stuff I tell you! They had knocked the roof off completely, then pushed the side and back panels down until the whole house was flat on the ground. 

Hey so, you are never gonna guess how good I was today! I sent a deposit on 1 goat today. Just 1! See I was good! I NEEDED both of them but I didn't do it. Probably only because I am already going to be getting another one from the same breeder next year,  but still!!!!

I am still possibly sold on the white one though, I did send a payment to cover the last blood test I want on her, but I am pretty sure I am gonna be getting her too... just something about her. 

We did maintenance on Voodoo Dolly and since we had her in hand, we sent her on a date with Beautiful Beast. Voodoo is one that will jump over you if you corner her... she is on the wild side with some flying kicks up her sleeves and she knows a little black magic! (She is partially blind in one eye which doesn't help.) I couldn't tell if the date was successful, but she seemed willing.


----------



## Bruce

She's probably like that BECAUSE she is partially blind, things "sneak up" on her. As someone who for decades had vision in only one eye at a time, something suddenly coming up on the "blind" side was always cause for alarm.



ragdollcatlady said:


> I don't think I am ever going to smell normal again. ever. ever ever. ever infinity. LOL! I was doing buck maintenance today … could you tell (smell )?


Perhaps that IS your normal smell (at least now).


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bruce said:


> Perhaps that IS your normal smell (at least now).


LOL! Probably! 

I just told my kid, "OK, 5 minutes then I need your help with the buck kid... just let me drink my coffee then I'm gonna feed the chores...." Obviously... I desperately need the caffeines…!


----------



## Mini Horses

I have to say that I am being teased by the same Nubian "needs" you are @ragdollcatlady.   You see, I have a registered Nub buck & a Saanen....(next year Boers will be added, does & buck)...plus I have Saanen, Nubian & SXN does.   ADD -- I love moonspots.    Soooo, when a farm only 40 miles from me offered their registered, Anglo-Nub bucks for breeding, I was excited.   Busy week, so saved info fm CL to contact later....and I think all my does are bred.  Then, I see these drop-dead gorgeous does for sale.   Same farm.

They are moving, so downsizing a few.  I am desperate.    The $600 just dropped on my truck, another $350. working...not the time to BUY anything.  $$ tight.   Being so, so good.   But, if I can work out a d/p and hold 2 weeks....  may happen.   Waiting to get reply for distance & when he's moving.....then, may not need to buy until Spring kidding.  

Don't  ya just HATE such decisions?    Hard.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Ok, Ok, I gotta tell you....

Day started dropping of Blueberrys buck kid, so yes.... I stink. But she loves him and I am sooo happy he got to go to a good home! 

I had DS3 help me do maintenance on 5 boer does, blisters formed and popped on my hands within the first couple. We also notched Delilahs horns and put the bands on. Hopefully they will come off before next summer. She had gotten trapped in the fence this last year because her kid went through the fence and she was trying to get him back. I had to cut the fence and counted my blessings that she was fine and it wasn't a really hot day... but I have been worried since. 

I threatened to take Voodoo away from Beast tonight because he was being a jerk about sharing food! Oh No You Didn't!!! We share food in this family! I don't work this hard to feed your face so you can be rude to your date! 

I had patience today that I really didn't want to have. I had a contact that wanted to buy a few hens from me. It has been several weeks, but he was unable to come out after work and he was a no call no show to our appointment last week. He sent an apology text, he had an opportunity to take the grandkids to the fair and he had just forgotten to message me to let me know. I used to live for taking the kids to the fairs, so I am not irritated about the reason, but it is starting to seem like a real waste of my time for $10 dollar chickens. (Juveniles are 10, once I separate boys from girls, the price for laying hens increases to 20....but it has been so long since he initially answered my add, that they are older now, but I feel bad asking for more, so 10 each it is.) So I decided to be compassionate, these were supposed to be a birthday gift from his sister, she is disabled and unable to get around easily, but since she was buying them, he wanted her to come.... Ok, so they get here, he and I go back and pick out the hens he wants. I come out of the pen and he has both of my spotted Nubian boys with front hooves on the carrier, getting all the attention they could want, so stinkin adorable! He asked if it would be possible to bring one out to see sister. I take Kissyface and we go say hi. She holds him for no less than half and hour, we talk, he gives kisses. I slowed down for a minute and was grateful that I could share a few minutes of my passion with a couple of people that clearly really love animals too. I was so grateful, that I told my kid, the money from the chickens was a little bonus, thanks from heaven for slowing down enough to be nice to others for a few minutes, so we were going to pass on the kindness. We bought pizzas and went to share with our neighbors. As we pulled into their drive, food in hand, I get a message saying that my doe is coming into heat, if I would like her bred, they are happy to do that for me for a nominal fee!! YES!!! Talk about a good day!!!

Oh and get this, earlier, while talking to the folks buying the hens, Sister asks me my age and is shocked, saying that she was going to guess 23!!! LOL! It is official guys!! I am the same age as my kids! Raw goats milk, farm fresh eggs and goat stench cologne with healthy doses of coffee, wine, cats and plenty of goats.... those are my secrets for staying young!!! Lets bottle them up and make a fortune!


----------



## WolfeMomma

Will sheep smell work to take away the wrinkles near my eyes?  I just need to get my self some raw milk lol So far wine and coffee isn't cutting it lol


----------



## Baymule

Hmmmmm…….goat's milk, buck pee, raw eggs, coffee, wine, cat pee, blended into a cream and applied generously ought to do it. We could add lanolin to the mix to make it a cream. Good for wrinkles, crows feet, makes one look years younger....might need to add a fragrance, I vote for gardenia. I love gardenias.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> makes one look years younger....


You'd dang sure look years younger because no one would get close enough to ya to see the wrinkles, lol!


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> You'd dang sure look years younger because no one would get close enough to ya to see the wrinkles, lol!


I said to add_ fragrance!! _ Women use Premarin which is a hormone for menopause and that is PREgnant MARe urINe. So if pregnant mare urine is marketed for hot flashes, then why not buck and cat pee for wrinkles, it's_ all natural!_ no animals were harmed in making Goat's Milk Gardenia face cream.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

frustratedearthmother said:


> You'd dang sure look years younger because no one would get close enough to ya to see the wrinkles, lol!



That is probably it!!! 

Ooooorrr…. the fumes are so strong they create a mirage.... all they think they see is me by a body of shimmery water.... in a bikini.... singing like a siren! Then they would be so distracted, they don't even think about age!!


----------



## Baymule




----------



## frustratedearthmother

@ragdollcatlady - in your case there are no wrinkles to see!


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> Sister asks me my age and is shocked, saying that she was going to guess 23!!! LOL! It is official guys!! I am the same age as my kids! Raw goats milk, farm fresh eggs and goat stench cologne with healthy doses of coffee, wine, cats and plenty of goats.... those are my secrets for staying young!!! Lets bottle them up and make a fortune!


Then you can buy as many goats as you want.

I hope your boys got your "youthful looks" genes or soon people will think you are their sister or date and after a time will ask about their daughter  That could prove useful, when you are out they will have to pick up the check.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bruce said:


> Then you can buy as many goats as you want.



Yes sir!!! I am currently attempting to do just that! 



Bruce said:


> I hope your boys got your "youthful looks" genes or soon people will think you are their sister or date and after a time will ask about their daughter  That could prove useful, when you are out they will have to pick up the check.



Soooo …. Actually .... about 2 years ago, my kid was working at a fast food place. I would stop in from time to time, give him a ride, or grab a bite. Once we went in to eat together, his treat (I am teaching my kids to treat me well! ) and his coworkers thought I was his date!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Poor quality pics.... but here are my Nubian buck kids

These first 2 are Bries:
 #1 is a monster, full of muscle, several pounds heavier than the others, he will definitely add some meat to his kids! 






 
Bries buck kid #2


 

 
My smootchy, kissy face buck


 
I like this ones looks, he is a little more reserved but sooo pretty. He was my first choice from the second he was born... but his brother has been working on me from the beginning!!! and it is working!  I am not sure if I can sell one of these 2 yet...


----------



## Bruce

I hope you stay really healthy. My premise based on observation, is that those who look younger than they are live longer than those who don't and those who look older than they are. Barring tragic accidents of course and you WILL avoid those!!!


----------



## Baymule

Those boys are gorgeous!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I was late to work this morning... because I sold 2 boer does and the guy was running a few minutes late. Sadly, one of them was Rigatoni, my herd queen. I had offered her about a month ago, ( but only in one add as I didn't really want to sell her) and the reason I let her go is because she still keeps her kids away from me and that makes handling them insanely difficult, they turn out super wild. She finally allowed me handle herself (most of the time after a little convincing), but every year it is a challenge to get my hands on her kids, she even leaves the grain to get between me and them. She really raises the best kids and she definitely earned her keep. She took a lot of patience to come around after a couple of long years so I feel bad about letting her go since we finally had a better thing going. I decided to hold onto Pappardelle, one of her doe kids from this year, not sure if I will be able to tame her any better, but I helped deliver her so I hope she comes around for me. I also have her doe from last year, Kandy, whom I did manage to tame.

Hey @babsbag … the guy picking up his girls today was admiring your buck! He really liked how he was posing at the fence. 

I am officially sold out of boers for the year.

I just listed Bries buck kids for sale and decided to wait and see about Fancys boys. I am even toying with the idea of selling my big nubian buck so I can keep these 2, but he is not in great condition, so I need to make him a different pen. He rubs the top of his back on the opening to the shelter so he has a huge bald stripe now! I had purchased the kennel for Nigerian bucks and the opening is just a little too short for him. He is so big he can reach over the top of the 6 foot panels (did I mention he is taller than me when he stands on his hind legs?), so I am afraid trying to contain him behind cattle panels will be an exercise in futility (he is a goat), but I gotta figure something out.

Coworkers are giving me gas. One or 2 in particular. Just irritating me. Today, I was just doing my job, tech stuff and all that, in the treatment area. I had just sedated a patient and another of my techs was prepping him for his procedure. We were hooking up monitors, IV lines, O2, etc. Coworker came back, picked up the O2 monitor (THAT WAS IN USE, MONITORING MY ANESTHETIZED PATIENT!!!) and then set it back down quickly before walking away to try one that wasn't being used. On herself apparently. I was ready to throw down and I don't like confrontation!  I hate confrontation in fact, so when I am pushed that far, whatever comes out is never very nice or pretty, just super to the point! Apparently she wanted to check her blood pressure. My O2 monitor does not have that capability . None of the handheld ones that she was trying to use, do. I can. My machine in the surgery suite can (with the right attachments). But not those. (And I am not doing it on people because that is not my job!) She doesn't know what she is doing and she needs to stay away from my patients and my equipment. And in reality, if she actually needed to have her BP checked right then, she should have sat her dumb @rse down and had someone call an ambulance....Seems like she was just being dramatic anyway. And the next time she messes with my patients or equipment while my techs or myself are working on them, we are going to have a huge problem!! Today, I wasn't ready for it, because noone is stupid enough to do that!!!  so it took us all by surprise. We are prepared now. I already had a problem with "someone" closing the popoff valves on my anesthetic machines shortly after she started working for us.... if you don't know about stuff... DONT TOUCH IT!!!!  (Surprisingly, the problem with the valves being messed with, stopped when she was moved to work in the front office instead....) 

This. This is why I need wine. and caffeine.


----------



## Baymule

Wow, some people are beyond idiots. This idiot is dangerous to have around patients. Yep, she needs a Come To Jesus Meeting!


----------



## Bruce

And a meeting with the boss!!!!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Your goats are gorgeous,  ......I have a crush on your new buck


----------



## babsbag

I hope that Rigs went to a good home. She was always a brat, but a beautiful one.Was she the first one you got from me or was that Raviolianna?  I am looking forward to kids from Bailey and your new buck, I bet that they will be gorgeous.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Raviolianna was the first one I got from you. Rigs was somewhere in the middle. She came around some to where she wasn't so afraid of me. It used to take 2 or 3 of the kids and myself to round her up, she was just really nervous. Recently, I could scratch her over the fence for a minute before feeding everyone and sometimes I could scratch her as I walked through the herd, but she was always very aware of where I was. She walked next to the gentleman really well and didn't give us trouble, picking her up to the bed of the (huge) pickup. I think the guy is going to treat them really well. He was really nice and calm, apparently he raises pigs and cattle. She got to go with blueberries doe kid, Poptart, so that will help both settle in better. 

I will say, that I didn't realize how much energy she brought to the whole herd. It is so mellow out there right now. Quiet. I tell you, every animal makes an impact. Even when I have a lot of them, the herd feels different when just one animal is missing. Now with 2 of my more talkative girls gone, it is almost eerie. But my Delilah (one of Baileys and Rockys triplet does from a few years ago) was loving getting attention with less competition and feeding time is mellower. There is still a little shoving, but Rigs used to run to EVERY pile of hay and every scoop of food to be sure she got the best bite of each, telling everyone off the whole time. And Voodoo is still with her man, so her nervous energy isn't there right now.... So far, she seems calmer in with the buck, so that is nice. 

I am really happy with the condition of my herd right now. Coats are the best I have ever been able to get them. I have been using a cattle feed for half their grain and a goat pellet for the other half. I recently heard that Sweetlix changed some of the copper in their meatmaker formula to a more available form. I am currently using the magnum milk, and I am doing the copper bolus this fall, but I am going to try and see if I need to add copper as much depending on the minerals and if I keep the cattle feed going year round as that has more copper than the goat feed too. I usually lay off the grain some of the year, but Boers need more grain to keep condition than nigerians and I think my Nubians are going to need it longer to regain their condition this year too. Always adapting.


----------



## babsbag

I use a mineral from Nebraska. When DH went to Iowa to get my new barn he went to NE to bring me home 50 50# bags. It has a copper that is more easily used and the same with  selenium. I really like how my girls look.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Beast has been a jerk to Voodoo, so I took her away.

We got fall maintenance done on the rest of the herd.

Moved the Nubian boys to the bachelor pen. They weighed in at #78, #63, #63 and #58 The 2 older kids are 3 months old. My kissy little boys were so sad to be separated from us and their mom! But its just about weaning time.

Moved Kodiak to the pen with the big girls, he had 2 of them all over him looking for some love!  

I finally managed to get my hands on Pappardelle, Rigatonis kid. OMG! She is a beast of a girl! Talk about THICK! I am glad I kept her, I hope she tames down for me.

Sorry, I had to edit the weights... I woke up realizing the math wasn't adding up right.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I have permission to share this pic, photo is property of Tamris Farms.... This princess is coming home in a few days!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

She is gorgeous!  Congrats!  Can I have her????


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Please?


----------



## Mini Horses

frustratedearthmother said:


> She is gorgeous! Congrats! Can I have her????




YES she is and NO you can't!!!      Didn't you say you were getting rid of the Nubans??????


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> Didn't you say you were getting rid of the Nubans??????



Cutting down on Nubians.... just cutting down.  And, there are always exceptions - right, lol!


----------



## Mini Horses

We LIVE for those exceptions!   

Somehow I just don't think she was shopping for YOU when she bought this doe.   This is probably not one of the exceptions.  Sadly so.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

@frustratedearthmother , Sorry, you cant have her!  I have waited several years to be able to afford a doe from this farm, Im gonna love her and squish her and hold her tight! And just fawn over her because she is so beautiful! 

I just got 2 new babies yesterday!  @babsbag met me and picked up her buck kid. She was sweet enough to deliver my new babies from a farm in her neighborhood. Nubian girls, and get this... the white one gives KISSES!!!  My kid said "Welp, I guess you know who we're breeding her to!!! " I said "Yep. So I guess it is settled. We have plans for the kissy boy, I guess he is not leaving after all. No more pretending or trying to convince myself!"   Like that was really working anyways right? I think Im gonna change his name to Cowboy Casanova. The song came on and I was thinking about him at the time... It fits! We are going to be breeding a new line of kissing goats if things turn out as we expect. I mean, I only bought these new girls because needed someone to breed these 2 little boys to! But I cant justify having only 1-1 ratios of breeding goats, that is just ridiculous, so I am going to have to count and make sure I have at least 2 does to each buck. 3 is really preferable, but we will start slow OK?

Oh and my princess, Tahiti, the brown on in the pic that I am getting later this week, was in heat, so they bred her for me.... There might be more babies that aren't related to these soon!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

ragdollcatlady said:


> Sorry, you cant have her!


I was afraid that would be your answer....    But, if I can't have her you might as well!  Enjoy - she's a beautiful gal!


----------



## Baymule

She is a beautiful doe!


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> We are going to be breeding a new line of kissing goats if things turn out as we expect.


Are they like Kissing Gouramis?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I had to look up kissing gouramis…. uhhhh nope! Those are ugly. My goats are pretty! 

Soooo I have a contender for favorite goat.... My new white doeling is such a kissy baby. She needs tons of kisses and at least 3 bedtime stories every night, although she regularly asks for more. She also wants to sleep in my bed, but she would probably poop in there, so that is a "no". 

After the issues with the Knights of Columbus again earlier this week, I was understandably upset.  She needed some hugs and apparently I needed the same. She hasn't been here for more than a few minutes, but I am really attached to her already. Summer Love, the red spotted one, is very sweet and affectionate too, but she doesnt need as much attention as the little one does.

I just got home from picking up Tahitian Pearl, my new adult Nubian doe. The traffic was terrible, but we made it fine. She is huge! Only Bailey, Delilah, Fancy, Brie and my big bucks, are close to her size.

Im pretty excited about all the *B and *M 's on the pedigrees of these girls.... that is alot of milk behind them! I still have to send my little ones papers in but these are for the other 2.


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> She also wants to sleep in my bed, but she would probably poop in there, so that is a "no".


"Probably"??? She is a goat, right? I think "probably" gives too much latitude to the likelihood.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

@Bruce ... I was going to quote that... but I cant, there are adds popping up over the quote box that wont let me select the one I want 

But yeah... Since they poop in their sleep too, I guess it would be just about guaranteed right?


----------



## Baymule

You have to draw the line somewhere! LOL


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Merry Christmas Eve!

Been away a bit, just busy.

Work was hectic, a couple coworkers are making me bananas... Kinda wanna make some banana bread about now.... I could take out my frustration on the mashing em up part of the recipe!  (Sorry that isn't a very chrismasy sort of sentiment!)

My friends are good... in fact we have a new baby!!! My best friends son just welcomed a new baby girl! She is too far for me to get to visit (another country) but I got to see her on a Skype type of call. The family is ecstatic of course. BFF is going to be flying up to see them in another couple weeks. First grandbaby. 

My kids are good. I had sent my daughter and SIL some specialty local cheese they had been craving. It was to be the birthday/Christmas presents for the both of them, it was a bit expensive (partly since I was shipping it to them a couple states away) so I sent a little bit bigger package than they were expecting. My DD messaged me that the package made it, she knew it was coming, but that she didnt understand why her hubs was so excited, until she saw how much I sent. They were expecting a couple wedges... She thanked me for the "metric butt ton of cheese!" I think I am going to specifically request that much the next time I go to the store!

My boys all have to work on Christmas, so I have plans to hang out with my neighbors for  a better part of the day tomorrow. But we made the pumpkin chocolate chip scones last night and I picked up the pizzas. I don't have any presents to be putting together for little people any more, but I still plan on doing the lazy, take it easy Christmas day stuff.

My niece and nephew were here a few weeks ago and I had them open their presents then. I got a kick out of my little niece. She was scooping and measuring dry beans. She would stop, take 3-4 beans, set them in a little pile on the floor, get the dust pan and brush, and sweep them up. She would return the cleaning supplies and then come back to play beans with me. At one point she asked if she could take the bowls and measuring cups home with her. Her dad had already said no... but I guess I know what Im buying her next! My mom (her grandma) says she is so much like me.... she loves goats and cats and she is more girly than my sister in law was prepared for! And … she isn't afraid to pick up goat poop! LOL! That's my kid I tell you!

My brother helped me install security cameras. It took us a few days, several trip up to the attic crawl space, tons of ladder work and a couple holes in the wall, but they are up and running. I am learning to navigate around through the feeds, but I know how to find the one I want to watch. Now to figure out how to record clips. My computer wont read the feed we saved to the thumb drive.

Goats are good. Blue Moon, my white/cream little girl is sooooo much a favorite! My Nubians are seriously goats for my heart! If the weather lets up, I want to try to get some pics of her with a Christmas collar on... and maybe some antlers if she will wear them!



Tahiti,  Blue Moon, Fancy




Kodiak



Doodles and Beaux Jangles enjoying their new cushion. They got their presents early. Cause they are dogs and they don't care that they didn't get to unwrap them.

Merry Christmas Yall!


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> Been away a bit, just busy.


Glad to hear from you!! Thanks for the update. 
Fancy looks a bit wide, kids in the offing?


----------



## Mini Horses

Merry Christmas!

I like the dog bed of repurposed furniture!!   Even have a nice top spot to place "things".  LOL

If you were close, I'd make a date with Kodiak for some of my girls.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Kodiak is looking good!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks, I happen to think Kodiak is a handsome hunk, myself.... but I am terribly biased!

So... stressful week, started with a gas co person trespassing, as in pushing down and stepping over one of my wire field fence sections in the front yard and then opening and going through my wooden driveway gate without permission, while I was at work, but he made no effort to approach the house to ask permission. I know because I now have security cameras, necessary because the "religious" group next door are bullies that have tried to intimidate me in the past and their "guests" like to trespass and cause me all number of grief and issues.... anyways, I now have new toasters (cameras) and I am learning how to use them. I did contact the gas co and filed a complaint and I had 2 conversations with sheriffs about this. Also, one of the 'neighbors' was walking up my drive towards my wooden gate and looking/snooping around until he saw the cameras, looked directly at them for a minute, then retreated. I did also discuss that with the sheriffs... and I went out and posted "no trespassing" signs as well as "security cameras in use" signs.

And then I was at the vet with one of my babies. Summer Romance, one of my Nubian buck kids has been holding food in his cheeks. It is fresh/green looks and smells fine, but he appears to have trouble swallowing or something.  Cleared him a couple of times, but he kept doing it. He is still alert and active, appears to eat with everyone else, still wants attention, but is clearly not gaining or growing well. He did urinate and defecate while we were at the vets, so food and water are getting in, just not enough, maybe? Vet exam was all within normal limits except for slightly elevated temp. Labwork was indicating anemia (possibly from worms though fecal didn't show presence of them at this time) and some minor elevations indicating possible chronic inflammation, likely related to the fecal showing coccidia. Antibiotic injections to cover infection, banamine injection to cover pain/inflammation, Thiamine injections daily, oral vitamin supplements daily, deworming done, and coccidia treatment is on order and will be started in the next couple days. I really want this kid to recover, he is the one I wanted to keep from day 1! 

A couple other stressful things going on too, it has been one of those weeks. Just crossing my fingers and saying my prayers for a better week coming up.


----------



## Baymule

We have a good relationship with the gas pipeline company that runs through our property. They are often confronted by hostile property owners, so we always try to be friendly and nice to the men that maintain it. Sorry that you had a bad experience.

Snoopy trespassing neighbors? That would royally piss me off. I am glad that you put up security cameras. Why do they go snooping on your property? What is wrong with those people?


----------



## Bruce

You have to wonder don't you? The only reason I would go to a neighbor's house would be to talk to them at the front door. Sure wouldn't go snooping around, what do these people expect to find? Guess I'd be putting locks on all the gates so they can't come in and accidentally leave one open for the animals to escape.

Hold tight RDCL!! Hopefully the gas company will read the riot act to their people and the sheriff got the message across to the neighbors.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So for the Gas guy, I filed a complaint with the company itself after a consultation with the sheriff. They said there are protections for the gas/electric/firefighters, etc regarding trespassing to 'keep the public safe'..... but the thing is, there are NO gas lines on my property, for that company or any another, and the neighbors that called them out to mark gas lines (they are adding a fence right near their own gas lines) are working in the last 15 feet of the property near the road.... The neighbors have no business or permission to dig anywhere near my house or on my property, my house is 50 feet back from the road, so NO reason for the gas guy to breach the fence on the far side of my house (100 feet away from where they are digging and 20 or so feet in) and the other fence is 50 feet or more back from the street...on MY property.... nowhere near where they are digging. I couldn't care less if the gas guy was looking around outside the perimeter of my front fences, which is far more than enough space to asses that there are in fact NO GAS LINES in danger of being hit by the neighbors digging. Cue my anger! 

And about the neighbor... He approached my wooden fence while snooping, looking around in a very obvious way, being nosey, but not touching anything, up to but not past, the wooden gate, again, a little more than 50 feet onto my property down my open driveway. That guy is one of the pompous @sses that has been rude and just full of himself since we moved in. He was the first person we met when we moved in and he was very clearly unhappy that we bought the property and said that if anyone ever broke into their "shed" (big metal storage building at the back of their property) that the sheriffs were going to come and our kids were going to be the first suspects. Talk about a "WOW! kind of @sshole. My kids were not even on their property at the time, they were running around exploring our own property and we had just stopped to say hello and introduce ourselves. And for the record, my kids were well behaved and would have gotten in some pretty extreme trouble by myself if they ever did anything even close to that, but they would never even dream of breaking into anyone elses property because they were taught to be respectful of both people and property. He also stated that we could not use their driveway to access our property… I had no intention of doing so, my van was parked on the dirt of my own property as he was telling us that, and I had plans to clear the cactus garden from my driveway first thing so I could access my own garage.... My kids learned to respect others property from me and I had never assumed I would be permitted to use anyone elses without their permission...But back to this week, the sheriff stated that he technically did nothing legally wrong, as that part of my driveway is open up until the gate, but that his behavior was really uncool given the history. As far as what he was looking for amongst my woodpile and silkie chickens... your guess is as good as mine. I bought a chain and a combination lock and installed it on my fence last night. The chain and lock are positioned to  reach from both sides of the fence and the combo lock is so that if friends or neighbors need access, they just need the numbers, no keys.


----------



## Bruce

How is someone walking around on your property NOT trespassing just because it isn't fenced? 
Maybe you need signs: "No solicitors, nosy neighbors or people trying to sell me on their religion".


----------



## thistlebloom

Seems like there is one like that in every neighborhood. We've never had much trouble in 18 years here, but the guy behind us hassled my kids when they were taking down an old sagging barbed wire fence, on OUR property where it borders his. It was a good 15' in on our side. That chapped my hide, then he rubbed salt in it by being obnoxious to my husband and I when we were walking the borders of our property. 

It's good that you got the sheriff involved so now at least you have a paper trail of the problems.


----------



## Baymule

Why do people have to be such jerks? We had property one time with  rental house next to it. The renter was seen hunting on our land. I put up no trespassing signs then went and told him they were for him and stay off our land. Somehow, they were blasted by a shotgun from his side, so back over there I went and royally cussed him out. About all he could say was Yes mam, yea mam, yes, mam......He went all over everybody else's property, but he stayed off ours.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Locking everything up and posting no trespassing signs, beware of dog signs and video warning signs , locking the gate and solar motion detection lights has helped us tremendously......but if someone comes over my no climb fence, they will not be leaving in the same condition they climbed over in... and they sure aren't the welcome wagon showing up with a gift....only trouble arrives that way around here....


----------



## Bruce

Yeah, no reason anyone would accidentally be on your property. If the scouts came through the neighborhood selling they wouldn't try to go through a locked gate.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Been a rough week at work... glad its over!

In better news... it looks like I may have sold 2 goats that were not even for sale. They will be ideal for their new families project, so we will be helping another family jump start their mini boer project. I will be delivering them next week and getting to see my grandma at the same time, so that is great! 

My little Nubian buck has learned to suck his goat power punch/red cell mix from the syringe, we finished his coccidia treatment and are almost done with his thiamine injections. He looks the same though. He is still happy and active as he was before, still packing on both sides. 

I am supposed to meet a buyer for one of the other nubian bucks tomorrow evening. 

It is cold and misty/foggy out here. Been having occasional rain so yucky wet ground.


----------



## Bruce

Sorry you had a rough week at work, hopefully this week will be better. 

Given the droughts California has had, I'd think you wouldn't mind a bit of rain.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

@Bruce , I actually love the rain... it just stresses me out right now because I don't have ideal protection from the rain for my goats. And then I have mud swamps in the pens and hoof issues....

Soooo.... last week I took Romeo back to the vet for a recheck. I was going with the possibility of having to put him down if there wasn't measurable improvement, and as of the beginning of that week, I wasn't sure there was. But that turned out OK for now. He gained 7 lbs in the 2 weeks and just in the 24 hours or so before the visit, he would occasionally have empty cheeks. Initially, he had long stems sticking out of both sides of his mouth and had seemed unable to bite them off/ take them in/whatever a goat usually does with them. His anemia was worse, stool sample showed worm ova, both things we can treat for. On physical exam, his temp was still elevated but he had more rumen sounds than previously. Sedation did not bring further answers, but the vet floated his teeth a little just in case that was something that was bothering him. We are doing more red cell and antibiotic injections for 2 weeks. Fingers crossed.

I did however have to euthanize Jane, my first goat. Her tumor was advancing, she was leaving more food/ slowly losing condition, and she had started to make some gurgling noises when she swallowed.... not necessarily when eating. I would just hear it when I was getting ready to feed but hadn't yet put anything in for her. DS1 was in town and had gone with me to the vet, knowing that I was expecting to have a difficult day. Love my kids. He helped me bury her. This whole farm is all her fault. She is the reason I indulge in and love every one of these goats. She wasn't even a pet when we got her. We turned her into a pet, a show goat, a milker..... and she taught us everything. I really owe her so very much. She was my daughters favorite goat and at her last show, we left her beard on, just because my daughter liked it. The judge asked about it. DD said that she knew  does are supposed to have them shaved off, but she left it because she just liked it. The judge laughed and they continued on. 

I made it up to Nor Cal to deliver 2 goats that I sold (they weren't actually for sale, but I had the chance to place them in a home that would make better use of them than they would have in my program) and I got to visit with my grandma for the weekend.

Today I was at the vet with my Doodles (dachshund). She is vomiting up foam, still eating and pooping, labwork is excellent, radiographs are fine. Diagnosis... she is full of sh!t. Literally. SubQ fluids, antibiotics, special food, limited feedings and rest for now. If my animals could just decide to stay healthy, please, I would love to not have to worry so much. Thanks.


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm sorry about goat Jane.     There's no doubt she had a wonderful life -- she loved and was loved!   Can't ask for much more.   While difficult, you gave her your last act of love with dignity.

Goats are so endearing that I can't understand people who go "eeewwww" .   They just don't know!!


----------



## Bruce

I can't both like and sad face your post RDCL so I went with positive. I'm really sorry about Jane, having to put down any is hard but your first


----------



## Baymule

I really sorry about Jane. You have a lot of family history wrapped up in her, the memories! I hope the good memories you have with her slowly overcome the sadness of losing her.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Sorry about jane finally finihed your thread i love your goats to bad you live so far or i would be tempted to buy some lol. Mini how can anyone say ewww  to goatd clearly they aren't sane...


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thank you everyone, I know I did the right thing. I am still really sad, but I know it comes with the territory. When you love, there is always potential for loss. But it was still one crazy, fantastic ride, that will continue with the legacy of passion I developed for my goats....  compliments of one feisty little Nigerian doe, once upon a time. 

Doodles went to work with me, still not 100 percent. Maybe feeling a bit better? Still alert and active. 

Goat kid Romeo is still hanging in there, getting his injections every evening. 

My herds feel so small now. I have 5 Nubian does, and one little Spellbound (Nigerian) hanging out with them since her BFF Jane is gone. I now have 6 Boer does in my back pasture. Currently have 6 bucks (2 boer, 4 Nubian), one for sale or on the eating list, one for sale to swap up genetics in the next year or so.... yeah I still have too many boys, but Ill sort it out eventually. It is mostly pretty quiet out here, just one of the nubian buck kids is pretty noisy.... and my little Moonshine (white Nubian doe kid)... but I love her and she can make all the noise her kissy little heart desires!! LOL!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Doodles is zooming around my living rooms as fast as her speedy little legs can go, racing with her BFF, Skylar the ragdoll cat. She does figure 8s, U turns and sometimes crashes into things cause she doesnt brake fast enough. This little dog is such a favorite. She makes me laugh and is so stinkin cute! Despite the vet bills this last week!

Speaking of dogs...  have I mentioned that I am getting another one.... ? An LGD, one that will hopefully be well suited to my situation. I need one that can handle a very unbusy job, basically being a pet with benefits. With the issues next door and trespassing, I feel the need to beef up security beyond just cameras and locks. We lost the appeal so they are sure to start up the shenanigans soon. I read 40-50 files on training LGDs from a group that specializes in them. Most of their training methods and such are very similar to how I treat my house dogs, so basics wont be much different than a regular puppy. I already named her Karma because she is gonna be dishing it out to anyone that messes with her farm or family. Even though I am not the biggest fan of the puppy stage... I admit, I am pretty excited. Not having an ideal situation for a working LGD, both space and livestock wise, I really hesitated. But getting one from a friend that knows my situation and selected the best match for me, makes this much easier. I pick her up in 2 weeks... Thanks @babsbag !

Romeo is almost done with his antibiotics, still skinny, but happy, seems to be doing better.

Oh and I got this...


----------



## Bruce

Congrats RDCL!


----------



## Baymule

Congrats on the puppy, will be waiting on pictures!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Puppy breath congratulations


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Karma is here!!! aaaaand so are her 2 siblings, but just for the night. Sister is the braver of the 3 and a tad bit more confident. She will already push open the flaps on the doggie door. Karma is a talker, she growled at her fatty big brother cause he was sitting on her and she grumbles at sister for going through the doggie door too slow and blocking the way. Brother is a crybaby. He got so scared that he totally panicked. Karma was pooping, but it was dark and all he could see were her shiny eyes... he growled and backed up to the wall, peeing and crying as she approached to tell him it was just her. They were all very tolerant of the bath, and all ate their dinner and bedtime snacks just fine. The ride was hard on them and they are currently passed out, next to the baby gate, 100 lbs of baby "beardogs" blocking the way. But they are precious. I really like sister too... good thing I am only doing 1 puppy! Beaux and Doodles have said hi to the babies through the gate, and Doodles is sooooo excited that I got her a puppy!!! Apparently she has always wanted one, and I just never knew it! LOL!

Grandma and I had a good visit, but she didn't get to meet my puppy so I will have to bring her with the next time I visit.

I came home to Beaux limping. DS3 said that he just started today. He appears to have sheered off a small part of the pad on the bottom his foot, nothing too serious, but definitely painful, poor guy. I bandaged it for him.... but he got a pink wrap. Good thing he is comfortable with his feminine side... and the fact that he is colorblind, so he doesn't actually know that its pink!

And some really great news! My ex and I had a meeting last weekend and I am finally out of limbo.... I get to stay in my little Ramshackle Paradise here on my Little Patch of Weeds! Apparently she is way to much on the ramshackle, and not enough on the paradise for the ex.  But I think she is fine on the ramshackle part and perfect on the paradise part.... I mean I have gorgeous goats... what more could paradise possibly have?  but that is just me.... and now, mine is the only opinion that counts!


----------



## ragdollcatlady




----------



## Jesusfreak101

Oh my beautiful dogs !


----------



## Bruce

Which one is Karma?



ragdollcatlady said:


> And some really great news! My ex and I had a meeting last weekend and I am finally out of limbo.... I get to stay in my little Ramshackle Paradise here on my Little Patch of Weeds!


Your life just got a whole lot better!! Living in limbo is just way too stressful never knowing what tomorrow will bring.


----------



## mendofarm

So stinkin' cute! Think I would have to keep all three! And congrats on keeping your property.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Such precious fuzz balls!!


----------



## babsbag

Bruce said:


> Which one is Karma?
> 
> 
> Karma is the one laying down in the first picture. Those are my babies and I miss them but they all went to good homes.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

The other 2 pups got onto their next leg of the trip this afternoon.... it is a good thing im not into puppies, cause I was falling hard for the big sister bear! That one decided to give me kisses, a lot of them! What can I say, I am a sucker for kisses! Just not the licky face kind. 

My Karma is pretty sweet, she laid her head on my hand on the ride home from work today and she has been laying at my feet for the last few minutes.

Yikes! Karma just opened her mouth to take a huge bite out of the couch cushion! I think she was just trying to see if it would fit... it would! LOL!  Thankfully the couch is no worse for the nibble. 

For as excited as Doodles was to get a puppy, she is a little nervous when Karma wants to try playing. She is almost the same size as Beaux.


----------



## Bruce

I'm not surprised, Doodles doesn't stand a chance if Karma gets playfully physical. We don't want Doodles saying "Karma is a bitch". 

I hope Karma doesn't decide all your furniture is chew toys.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

soooooo tonight, almost all the furniture got a taste test.... and the cat got a few nudges. Puppy got a few minor "talking tos" about the furniture and rugs not being chew toys, and a few lessons in laying down to greet the cat, so we don't pounce on him 'accidentally on purpose.' only about a thousand more lessons to go and we will be out of the puppy stage.


----------



## Bruce

I think you have a lot of work ahead!


----------



## Baymule

Karma is beautiful!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I wasn't fast enough to catch a pic.... but Karma was just standing on the arm of the couch. Like Doodles does.


----------



## Bruce

She figures whatever is good for the Doodles is good for the Karma  But it's going to be a tight fit in time.

I've got a cat on the arm of the couch right now!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Karma plowed Skye off the arm of the couch this morning. I know she didn't mean to hurt him, but he did fly pretty hard, so her scolding was pretty hard. I know she was just excited to see him. She likes my 3 dog friendly cats. She is definitely a TigerBear pup though. 

She is generally pretty good about chewing on her toys (over trying to eat my furniture) and once Doodles gets going, they race and run around pretty good together. Doodles isn't quite up to playing rough first thing in the morning, so we are working out our schedule still. Karma is doing really well with our feeding the animals routine. 

One thing she is doing by herself, is ringing the bell on the back door. I put a strap with bells there around Christmas and they jingle every time you open the door. 3 times already, she has approached them, touched the door with her nose, and reached up with a paw to purposely ring the bottom bell, asking to go out. I am thrilled, I hope she uses this to continue to let me know when she needs to go out. If only all my dogs did that! 

We have been next door to the neighbors a few times, and the first 2 times, I carried her, I felt her temp immediately go up. She was fine, but a smidge nervous at first. Last night, we walked in, right into the pack of  4 out of 5 of their dogs, everyone was respectful, sniffs, small tail wags, then Karma and I went to our chairs and hung out for a few hours. Everyone that meets her, wants to keep her! Even my non-animal BFF was super impressed. I am going to have to get a guard dog to protect my livestock guardian from my friends and family!!!


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> If only all my dogs did that!


Maybe she will teach them  DW and DD1's cats go out on the enclosed porch through a window obviously left closed in the fall/winter/spring due to our temperatures. DD1's cat (the one on the couch arm) will paw/scratch at the glass to let us know when he wants to come back in. It is loud enough to be a repetitious knock. DW's cat just doesn't get it. She'll sit at the window using her near silent meow which is, of course, not real helpful. Eventually we do notice she is sitting there.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Our dogs use the bell hanging from the door, really easy to train them to it, just shake it and ask if the want out , next day they will have you trained ...


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Me n my kid

Kid: Soooo, I see you have uh, sardines in your truck now?!?!

Me: Yeah, check it out! They fit perfectly in the sardine holder! Who knew my truck came with a custom sardine holder?!?! How cool is that?

Kid: Uh, yeah. IN-TER-ESTING! (said like my little nephew when what he really means is "weird"...  ) 

But really... check it out! (Please excuse the dirt.... I kind of live on a farm!)




Karma came to town today for car ride and people exposure. We visited with a coworker for kids exposure. 2 times, she voluntarily got into the truck. Progress. She also wore Beaux Jangles backpack, just to see if she would do Ok with it. She didn't seem to care.

Tonight she sassed me for the first time. We had a "discussion" about that. I am afraid I dont handle sassing very well from anyone, of any species.

Just now, she tried to fly across the space between the couch and my chair. Doodles on my lap was her target. I shoved Karma down mid flight. Its a good thing puppies are made out of rubber.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Karma is doing good with learning our regular routines, on a lead with me while doing animal chores. Her latest thing is to go into the huge crate with Beaux and Doodles and sit so she gets a treat with them, then she comes out to go to her crate and sits for another treat! She can use the extra snacks and I just think its cute! She curled up in  Berts bed (dachshund cousin that is visiting next door)… She doesnt exactly fit!




And my girls did this....




I swear there is not a speck of dirt left outside... on the whole farm!!! I know because I had to sweep it all up in my kitchen!!! Even the little stuffed goat toy that never left the house was covered in so much dirt you would have believed he rolled in the mud puddle with them!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol that's bad she might give my kids(human) a run for their money with that much dirt lol


----------



## ragdollcatlady

We had a little baby shower/potluck party for a coworker. This her 4th kid, so just a little thing to welcome the newest one that is almost here. The happy couple was keeping her name a secret. So since coworker wasn't going to name her baby, I did. I decided on Mimosa and of course giving coworker a little bit of good natured ribbing now and then. I came across mom and another coworker discussing other coworkers new baby and how she is named after her great grandma. I jumped into the conversation as I was passing through the area and decided that I thought Mimosa needed a middle name and I thought Rose (with an accent on the "e") sounded good together, and what did they think about Mimosa Rose??? Coworker1 was going through grandma names and mentioned that Margarita was one of them, so I settled on Mimosa Margarita Rose... that way grandma gets a little bit of honor too right? LOL! All of my coworkers knew I was playing this game with the name... although, the more I say it, the more I really like it! It kind of rolls off my tongue. Anyway, I went shopping for baby stuff, found a bagillion adorable things and put together a cute basket and a couple little decorations. At the last minute, I had an awesome idea and enlisted another coworker. I put together the cutest name plaque for the baby... check it out....


----------



## ragdollcatlady




----------



## frustratedearthmother

Love it!  You're so creative.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I have babies!   

Voodoo has twins! Buck, black dappled head/cape, white body, Doe black dappled with a small white patch on one side. She had them on the coldest night and then of course, it rained today! The other boers all gave Voodoo and family, the bigger shelter, but it is leaky since the goats have taken off some of the roof and back. This shelter was 2nd hand and it has been used a lot, so not unreasonable, but just a thing, that it doesn't protect as much as I would prefer. I moved her into the small pen, hopefully the babies will sleep in the house and Mama will teach them to stay out of the rain at least for a little bit, till we have more kids for them to snuggle with. Annnd…. I can snuggle the babies to try to tame them. Voodoo does let me pet her a little, but now she is all snorts anytime Im near her kids, or holding them, or looking at them. Voodoo has an injured eye with limited vision, so I try to not do things to frighten her too much. With her alone, I can offer her more grain without her having to share.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Yesterday we had a kid delivery from Delilah. Buck, red with a light spot and a grey ear, Doe, solid black. I went to feed first thing and the buck was dry on the ground next to mama, doe kid had fallen into a hole in the ground. I snatched her out, sure she was gone. Grateful to say I was wrong.... little girl is OK. I think she ought to be named Bunny, trying to hop down a bunny hole and have adventures before I even knew she was born!!!  Sounds like something my animals would do though doesn't it?   (and it is actually a squirrel hole, but who's counting?) I had missed the note on my calendar about the day I put Kodiak in with the girls, so I thought I had another week before expecting kids. Whoops.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I was just snuggling with my Karma bear on the floor when Skye, my floofy cat came and lay next to us. He did the same last night. I had all 3 dogs sleeping on the couch and he snuggled next to Karma, tolerating a paw across his back for a bit, then her fat head, then a rambunctious, upside down nuzzle from the same big head. Lasted maybe 20 minutes. Progress. Karma is just so darn big and heavy. She had plowed him off the arm of the couch earlier in the day, just jumping up to say hi. We are working on it, but life is rough when you are a Shrek sized beast and your best buddies are all the size of a one bite snack.


----------



## Bruce

Congrats on the kids, I guess you'll be busy with more now.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Just checking in, its been a little while.

I am good. A little extra stressed with all this Corona stuff. I am considered essential so I am still working. 3 of my kids are also still working, 1 kid and the ex are furloughed as they work in restaurants and are in a high traffic tourist area. Of course we have made several changes to our daily processes at work to limit exposure to other people, etc, but I believe my coworkers all shared the virus around Nov/Dec as they were all crazy sick for several weeks. 

I have 4 baby goats still, no more have arrived, but a few more girls left to kid in the next few weeks/months. I have been letting my Nubians out to graze and they have been doing a fabulous job on the weeds near the house. 

I am delivering the Nubian buck kid this weekend, but I am going to miss grandma this time, even though I will literally be in her neighborhood. The sale of the buck kid should cover the gas I need to make it to see the ex though. I need some signatures for legal stuff so I am escorting the papers myself, and I'm going to take advantage of the time there to see my kid. And I am going to bring my monster puppy with me to their apartment.... I kind of "notified" the ex that I was bringing her, while not exactly asking his permission, just letting him know as a courtesy that my dog and I would be underfoot.  He likes dogs, but this one is 50 lbs already and the apartment is small, but my kid is OK with the plans and he pays the majority of the rent, soooo theres that. During that conversation, the ex actually said that I was also his guest, so that was nice I guess. My kid needs some good home cooking, so I have a few recipes ready and I am planning on what we will need.  

We have been social distancing and limiting all other contacts and outings. Since we are still working, life is kind of the same except I haven't seen my BFF for several weeks, so that is crummy. 

I am most worried about all of my loved ones, friends and family, that are having to isolate, that suffer from depression and isolation issues already.... and those are going through other difficult times that really need someone to connect with right now.... You are in my thoughts and prayers. Hang in there!


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> but I believe my coworkers all shared the virus around Nov/Dec as they were all crazy sick for several weeks.


I'm sorry they were all so ill but it most likely wasn't from this virus, it didn't show up in China until Dec.

We will get through this in time, hopefully everyone stays safe and manages to retain their sanity. I recognize that it is a lot easier for me since I normally don't even leave the property but once or twice a week and that is for grocery shopping. I'm still doing that. A lot harder for people who are used to daily interaction with friends and coworkers.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Been a minute, but I am still hanging in here.

Trip went Ok overall. Karma did great. She was a fantastic guest except for interrupting the ex's attempts to exercise in the middle of the living room. Puppy kisses and playbowing look like exercise moves to me too though.... The kid, Karma and I got plenty of walking around the town, beautiful area. The apartment is about the size of our one living room here at home, so cozy. And the pup didn't understand why I asked her to stay off the couch....  So DS1 did what farm kids do with dogs and helped her learn about bending rules. It is true... she is not technically "on the couch". When he asked why she couldn't get on the couch, I told him, well, because she is a guest and she needs to have good manners since this isn't her home. My kid: "huh! well that must be what I am doing wrong... I've been letting the guests sit on the couch all this time!" I admit I giggled at the thought of telling human guests "Oh no, please sit on the blanket on the floor... the couch isn't for guests, mind your manners!!!" Poor Karma! 







There was some distressing family drama while I was in the general area, so we made a quick check in on a couple family members that were in the thick of things. Everyone is OK, stressed and shaken but fine for now. 

Now that we are home, we had some stressful times on the farm. Tahiti kidded with triplets, yeah! But they had signs of rickets, Vit  D deficiency. All I had on hand was my personal cod liver oil (excellent quality, lemon flavored) so I gave the kids some of that to start. The next day I was able to grab 2 tubes of a probiotic paste that had ADE and other good stuff and a different pelleted feed for Tahiti. I am worried that maybe the minerals in my well water (hard water) might be causing an issue. All of the other goats have done OK on the same feed and water for the last 8 months but this doe is new to me and while she came to me in great condition, I havent learned her personal nutritional needs yet. Babies legs are all doing much better, the little girl toes out the tiniest bit, but otherwise is ok. 

And then we had twin boers and triplet boers born this week as well. Everyone is good, but I am topping off the triplets just to be sure they get enough. 

While I am still working, the gym has been closed .... and I have been indulging in junk food. For fun and because I feel like it. So I furloughed my bathroom scales. And I may not rehire them when the gym opens up... because lets face it, I am not thrilled with Rudees work. I have come to the conclusion that I don't actually want my scale to tell me to the scientifically specific lb, exactly what I weigh. I much prefer the , oh, you are generally in the "xyz" lb range. So he may not have a job when the quarantine is over. Sorry... not sorry! LOL! 

To all of the mothers out there in all of the different roles you fill, I wish you a Happy Mothers Day! Thank you for all that you do!


----------



## Bruce

Glad things are going pretty well RDCL


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Ummmm…. I think I just launched a chicken into orbit....

So you see what happened was....

Last year, I was spending a lot of time on my porch after work, dinner, drinks, hanging with friends, just chillin. So I bought new chair cushions and potted a few plants to spruce up the joint. I managed to keep the lantana, geraniums, butterfly bushes and boysenberries alive all winter... maybe just barely, but hey, they are still alive. I lost the fuchsias, but I love those so I will have to get more. Any ways... where was I???... Oh yeah. So Agent Starling, Clarice (Starlings daughter and my favorite little mutt hen, also the same crazy one that hatched 18 babies, but can barely even cover a dozen because she is a miniature, the same size as a silkie)… and her 2 daughters, all range free in the front yard, catching up with the silkie flock that have a little open pen in the corner of the house. These 4 would hop the fences, do their chickeny things and run around. They always stressed out my visitors. I would inevitably hear worried friends telling me about a chicken that was loose and running like the devil was hot on their trail even though there was noone even close enough to be concerned about... Yeah they do that. It isn't actually like a prison here, I am kind of a hippie so I let them homeschool and do their own kind of educational /non-learning/free range thing/ not really feral but you know.... whatever... I mean they are chickens, soooooo….. anyways, so I kept these flowers alive, and then these darned birds started to scratch the dirt out of the pots. But I really enjoyed my little hens free ranging... so I invested in river rocks.... Yes. I paid money. For rocks. and I put cardboard rounds under the rocks, around all of the plants… and my problem was solved, no more digging out all of my soil... that I paid for. Yes I am fully aware that I own a lot of dirt already, but if you remember, my puppy brought it all in onto my kitchen floor, so there is no more dirt outside for planting. Man, this story is taking forever, could i please just get to the point? Where was I? OK! So, today, someone took the liberty of eating ALL of the geranium leaves!!!  Those little turd nuggets! I have a suspect list of 4 fowl looking ladies that I strongly believe were in on this crime together. So I came to the conclusion, that at least for now, the ladies guild needed to be sent to the workhouse in the backyard to do some serious time and earn their keep while contemplating their crimes. I waited until dark to collect them. I was easily able to locate them in the tree, and with the help of my bouncer (200 lb 6 foot tall human kid), we were able to secure 3 of them. The last one is black. We missed seeing her on the first sweep, but upon closer inspection , realized that she was in fact using the black sky as a background to disguise her fluffy pantaloons. I gently pulled the branch down, slowly.... Kid reached up, almost able to reach her, when BAM! she launched into the air right over the house!!! I think she must have hit the eject button, cause boy, did she soar!! Ummmmm but here is the thing, so there is a crazy storm going on, we had thunder and rain, and now it is windy, like wizard of oz kind of windy... and she is a miniature little black fluffy thing..... sooo I hope she decides to sleep in the grapefruit tree on the other side of the house and we will see her tomorrow... Ill let y'all know how that goes.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Little black pantaloons is fine. She was roaming about fine and dandy, first thing this morning, no worse for the midnight flight she took over the top of the house.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Karma made a new friend! 

The last time I took her to TSC I realized I had been slacking about getting her out in public, she nervously barked at a lady that wanted to say hi to her. I respect if Karma doesn't want to greet somebody, but her nervousness concerned me. Last week she had a bit of vomiting so, bloodwork and radiographs, all normal of course.... so I took her to work for a weigh in, 68.9 lbs today. Then on the way home we stopped at PetSmart for a quick spin around people. She was walking around the store carrying her newly chosen toy, when we came face to face with a golden. He was super happy to see her and after some serious leash straining to say hi, Karma playbowed, it was on. They playbowed again and again to each other, bouncing around each other. Karma wasn't totally sure but he was. To be sure, he is 2 so a bit more experienced with friends. We talked for about half hour and ended up exchanging numbers, hoping to have a playdate soon for the kids. They are roughly the same size so it would be great if they get along and like to play together!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Sorry Ive been gone... busy and stressed.

Coworkers are being terrible, clients are being rude. Squirrels are tearing up my fencing, Heat is making me cranky. You know. Just life.

I was on my way to pick up my baby goat this morning, then to visit grandma and wish her a happy birthday, then head home again, short trip. Grandma was excited to see the baby and get to finally meet Karma. But I didn't make it. Instead I had an impromptu date with a tow truck guy, a 2 hour date to be exact, and then Dusty got dropped off at her new Drs for another checkup. I swear she is a hypochondriac! There goes a thousand bucks for fees and the tow. Ill know the rest of the damage come Monday. I am so grateful the mechanic was nice enough to meet me at the shop to accept the truck since they are closed on weekends.

But... I am grateful. My truck is still technically in one piece Just overheated and gages out, something with the cooling system.... and we made it home safe.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

OH goodness - that stinks!  Glad you got home safely.


----------



## CntryBoy777

......ya sounded like ya needed a triple dose....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks!

I took Karma with me to give her a little more exposure, more experiences, see as many different people as we can, all things considered. I didn't intend for her to meet a tow guy or to ride alone in the Durango on the flatbed while I was in the tow truck, but he wasn't even supposed to let us ride with him at all. The dispatcher notified me that passengers were no longer supposed to ride in the cab with tow truck drivers so I had called my BFF to drive the 2 hours to come pick us up (she is afraid of driving out of town and is afraid of dogs, so you know she really loves me!) but when he got there, our driver felt bad for us and said I could ride in the cab if Karma could ride in the Durango. I felt bad for my baby dog since she was nervous and it was weird, but at least she was in a familiar place. I put the windows all down a few inches to be sure she wouldnt get too hot but so she couldn't fit her big head out. Then she was a little nervous about the mechanic... and she had to ride on my lap in his tiny truck cab to get home. She survived and I hope she will still trust me to make good decisions and be ok if we have any similar situations to deal with.


----------



## Bruce

Sorry about the truck! No AAA? Sounds like that tow would have paid for several years of membership.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

No I didn't have triple A. I do now... I haven't needed a tow in a bit. Since I am in charge of my own vehicle maintenance and upkeep, I have way less issues... I know it seems like I still have her in the shop fairly often, (she is 20 years old) but I have the ability to stop what I am doing and fix things right away rather than be forced to keep driving once I have determined something is wrong, or having to wait until someone else feels like it is time to fix the issue. I used to need several tows a year. Now, I also consider the 'upsell'... if they are suggesting things I really do need, I will have it done at the same time or get her back to them to fix before I have issues with things the mechanics are identifying and letting me know about.  I had her maintenance done a month or so ago, just before my last trip. I think that this issue might have been going on for a bit, but wasn't sure. Guess it will get fixed now. 

 In other news, I was kind of tired after the adventures yesterday so I only did one thing, but that thing turned out really nice. I painted and attached my new headboard! Yeah! I haven't had one for 13 years. This one was $75 at a consignment shop. Brown with a dark colored cast iron metal insert. I debated painting the iron black, but I am trying out this way to see how I like it first. I think the 'unfinished' color on the iron makes it look a little bit older. I happened to have primer and 3 cans of creme colored paint left over from other projects. I love how it turned out. And if I get tired of the creme, I can always swithch it up to black.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That looks great!


----------



## farmerjan

ragdollcatlady said:


> No I didn't have triple A. I do now... I haven't needed a tow in a bit. Since I am in charge of my own vehicle maintenance and upkeep, I have way less issues... I know it seems like I still have her in the shop fairly often, (she is 20 years old) but I have the ability to stop what I am doing and fix things right away rather than be forced to keep driving once I have determined something is wrong, or having to wait until someone else feels like it is time to fix the issue. I used to need several tows a year. Now, I also consider the 'upsell'... if they are suggesting things I really do need, I will have it done at the same time or get her back to them to fix before I have issues with things the mechanics are identifying and letting me know about.  I had her maintenance done a month or so ago, just before my last trip. I think that this issue might have been going on for a bit, but wasn't sure. Guess it will get fixed now.
> 
> In other news, I was kind of tired after the adventures yesterday so I only did one thing, but that thing turned out really nice. I painted and attached my new headboard! Yeah! I haven't had one for 13 years. This one was $75 at a consignment shop. Brown with a dark colored cast iron metal insert. I debated painting the iron black, but I am trying out this way to see how I like it first. I think the 'unfinished' color on the iron makes it look a little bit older. I happened to have primer and 3 cans of creme colored paint left over from other projects. I love how it turned out. And if I get tired of the creme, I can always swithch it up to black.
> 
> View attachment 75423
> 
> View attachment 75422


Pretty with the contrast and your spread and pillows.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thank you.

 I am so excited to finally have a finished bedroom. It might be hard to tell, the color on my computer screen seems to have mutted both the wall color and the colors in the bedding. The wall is a really pale pink and the bedding is mostly a cream background with rich green, deep dusty blue and a mauve/pink with deep red in the roses, white lace and ruffles on the edges of the pillows, top and bottom of the duvet. I am thrilled with how pretty it turned out. I have been looking for a headboard that was reasonably priced and something that I actually liked for a couple years. 

Now I am thinking about whether or not I should paint the dog bed (though the current color red does match the roses in the bedding) and my nightstand.


----------



## chickens really

ragdollcatlady said:


> No I didn't have triple A. I do now... I haven't needed a tow in a bit. Since I am in charge of my own vehicle maintenance and upkeep, I have way less issues... I know it seems like I still have her in the shop fairly often, (she is 20 years old) but I have the ability to stop what I am doing and fix things right away rather than be forced to keep driving once I have determined something is wrong, or having to wait until someone else feels like it is time to fix the issue. I used to need several tows a year. Now, I also consider the 'upsell'... if they are suggesting things I really do need, I will have it done at the same time or get her back to them to fix before I have issues with things the mechanics are identifying and letting me know about.  I had her maintenance done a month or so ago, just before my last trip. I think that this issue might have been going on for a bit, but wasn't sure. Guess it will get fixed now.
> 
> In other news, I was kind of tired after the adventures yesterday so I only did one thing, but that thing turned out really nice. I painted and attached my new headboard! Yeah! I haven't had one for 13 years. This one was $75 at a consignment shop. Brown with a dark colored cast iron metal insert. I debated painting the iron black, but I am trying out this way to see how I like it first. I think the 'unfinished' color on the iron makes it look a little bit older. I happened to have primer and 3 cans of creme colored paint left over from other projects. I love how it turned out. And if I get tired of the creme, I can always swithch it up to black.
> 
> View attachment 75423
> 
> View attachment 75422


Beautiful! I'm sleeping over! 😜🤣🤠
All jokes aside that looks great. I actually need to have my bed frame redone too. My husband procrastinating for 6 years isn't good either..😳


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> I only did one thing


Yeah but that "only" one thing was pretty labor intensive! I think it looks great as it is. I don't know about the dog bed, there is no picture


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Soooo... I had a day yesterday. My truck was almost done, but still in the shop and while I was at work I got the "hey mom, Im ok but... " call. My kid was on his bike riding home from work when he was clipped by a truck and trailer. I borrowed a coworkers car and took him to the ER to get checked out. He is Ok. His bike not so much. 






And then after that,  I had an issue with the booby beetles. Anyone else have these stupid bugs ? I have no idea what they are really called, but they are tiny flying beetles that fly at my headlamp when I feed late at night. They hit my glasses and fall down my shirt. They end up between my boobs and bra, and then they proceed to bite me. They are probably just pinching, but either way it really hurts!!! And it is crazy annoying because I cant get them out of my bra to kill the little suckers until I take it all the way off cause they have waaaayyy to much room to hide and get away from me due the size of said bra. 

And does anyone else have stupid midnight flies get into their paint while painting outside at 10 oclock at night ? No??? Hmmmmm. Is it just me? Or does noone else actually paint stuff outside at ungodly hours? I was painting a little old firepit, turning it into a pause table for Doodles to practice agility on. I was trying to make it look like a mushroom.... I suppose it looks ,more like a plain cartoon face wearing a flat pink polka dotted hat... but I tried. 





Here is the dog bed that I am debating on painting. I does match the red in the bedding... but the red is a pretty strong statement for the rest of the room.


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> Or does noone else actually paint stuff outside at ungodly hours?


That would be the case! Nor do I go out to feed anything after dark. If there are bugs out there I don't know about them. 


Sure glad your son is OK, that could have been tragic!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks, I am beyond grateful that my kid is OK. He was apologizing for making my day harder when we were driving to the ER, an hour away. I don't care about a hard day, or how scared I was for the few minutes before I saw with my own eyes, that he really was OK, I just care that he is alright. I will always be grateful for the "Im Ok but...." calls because it means my people are aware and lucid enough to at least think they are alright. 

My kid had his helmet on and his backpack was full of his work clothes, both those hit the ground first and cushioned his fall. His ankle is pretty sore and he has road rash on his back. No broken bones and just a lot of rest and NSAIDs as needed are recommended. I called my grandma to let her know and told her that her prayers to keep us safe means that the angels are always watching over us. I feel the protection all the time and see it in my daily life. I asked her about some family members going through some rough times and I mentioned that I need to share some of the blessings I am given.  

I got a new thing I am super excited about... I will try and get a pic if the flash works in the dark. Otherwise I will try and get one tomorrow..... 

Oh and another question.... anyone else ever have the gross experience of essentially being a human evaporative cooler???? I was trying to grab a short nap, and I finally got 2 of the dogs to settle down near me. Karma walked up to me and swiped her giant tongue across my forehead. As I was gagging, trying to find something to wipe the slobber off my face, the fan swung in my direction and I realized it was actually quite cooling.... then I went back to gagging and wiped my face off on my shirt since it was the only thing within reach.... totally gross. 

Just me and my life. Seriously!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Custom designed just for me....



Its a fenceline feeder for my goats! I am so excited! I probably need about 3 more... but I get to try it out tomorrow. I got it installed in the part of the fence that needed to be cut out due to rusting through the cattle panel. 

And he gave me this as a gift..... 





It has a Nubian!!! And it is real metal. He had it for over 30 years but cut it off his gate for me. Thanks Bill!!!!


----------



## farmerjan

Glad your son is not hurt worse and that he will be fine.  The bike can be fixed/replaced.  Neat feeder and love the goat sign.  Nice of the neighbor to do that.


----------



## Baymule

Thank God your son is ok. Yep, angels were watching over him.


----------



## Finnie

ragdollcatlady said:


> I got a new heeler on my Northern adventure!  She is on my heels better than any dog!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My trip went really well. My DD learned to milk for me the week before so I could stay a little longer, but I still couldn't get the night off work so I went up the night before.
> 
> I took Nessie and Teddy and dropped in to see grandma as soon as I got to San Jose. She let Nessie swim in her pond! Nessie was so excited! Teddy walked all around the edge of the pond, following Nessie and eating bugs and whatnot on the way. Grandma made us fruit smoothies, then we spent a few hours visiting while she watered her yard and we kept an eye on Nessie and Teddy while they were eating and exploring.
> 
> I got to moms around 6:30 and my dad was upset that I didn't have a cell phone as I was traveling alone, so he took me down and hooked me up with a new one. I have a number that my grandma and family can call that will not be long distance for them and with family share, we can talk for cheap.
> 
> Mom and dad also hooked me up with sweetlix minerals. I have a hard time getting them down here so I let them know I needed to pick some up before I came home. They bought me 4 bags! I did finally get the feed store a town over, to agree to order them if I get him the numbers (product ID) that I need. Now I will have the numbers so hopefully I can get ahold of them easier.
> 
> Three of my brothers and sister in law came by to visit since I was just there for a few hours. I think they are hilarious...I always have a good time hanging out with my siblings.
> 
> Grandma wanted to leave at 5 in the morning and my aunt was able to  come too! We got started OK but I got a migraine and carsick within about 10 minutes of leaving so mom ended up driving the whole way up! We stopped in Fairfield and dropped the birds off to their new owners, then made it up to Oroville in a few more hours. We were there just before 10 I think. Between stopping to switch drivers, drop off the baby birds and stretch our legs, we made pretty decent time.
> 
> Grandma K was sooo happy to see us! I haven't seen her in several years so it was really great to get to visit. We had a few other family members stop by to visit while we were there too. I love having a family that is happy to have you drop in anytime you can! We were able to visit for about 3 hours.
> 
> While we were there I had a delivery of my new baby goat! Thanks Barbara! I think my grandma was even more excited than I was and I was/am pretty excited! She offered to hold her on the way home cause she was crying. My poor aunt would doze off and then I would drive over a bump or something and wake up the baby. She would end up crying right in my aunts ear! It is a good thing we are all true animal lovers! Everyone just felt bad that she was scared. Grandma was disappointed that I only got one!
> 
> We made it back in about 4 hours with a starbucks and a gas detour, so again, good time. When we dropped off grandma and my aunt, grandma asked if I needed gas money. I thanked her, but she had just filled my tank and it was still full so I was fine. So then she asked if I needed more goat money! I laughed out load and said sure, but save it til I come again...it will be a good excuse to come visit! Before we left grandma Ks she had also insisted that I should buy another goat soon so I can combine trips and stop in again!  I know y'all think I was joking about the blaming my family for enabling my addiction, but they really are wonderfully helpful in this department!!! LOL I couldn't ask for a better family!
> 
> I stopped in at my DH favorite little villa for his number one favorite meal from there Raviolis. They have really good raviolis...for $53 dollars they better be!!!!  That was for 4 quarts! Talk about an expensive bribe!   (But my DD confessed to me that my home made raviolis are actually better!!! yeah for that!)
> 
> Maybe I should name my new baby Ravioli!
> 
> When I ran to buy the raviolis, mom and dad babysat  for me and let my new baby run around a bit. This little girl loved my dad!  He sure liked her too. I grabbed a few bites of KFC and then hit the road again.
> 
> I made it home OK but that last half hour was rough. I was getting tired. I got home with just enough time to shower, tuck my new baby in and take a half hour nap before work...
> 
> It was a great trip. I got to visit and had a good time.
> 
> And now I have a cute new baby too! She took the bottle for me really well so that is good. She is 7 weeks old. My twins think she is pretty neat.
> 
> Mission Northern Adventure was a success...one more night of work and then I am going to sleep for 2 days straight.....


Ok, so I admit, I started at the beginning of your journal and am reading through it. But I  am really glad I did, because I love, Love, LOVE this post!! I love my family more than anything, and I think it’s so awesome that you have such a great family, too. 
Ok, back to my stalking and lurking now.


----------



## Finnie

Oh dear, I just read the next post and it is so sad. I know it was a long time ago, but still. I’m sorry for your poor little doggie. 

I guess I’m a little more sad than I need to be over a 4 year old post, because this week we lost our 12 1/2 year old cat to a coyote.  Anyway, when you lose an old dog, you still always have your memories of them. One of my best dogs ever has been gone for almost 11years now. Of course, we will never forget them, will we?


----------



## Baymule

Finnie said:


> Oh dear, I just read the next post and it is so sad. I know it was a long time ago, but still. I’m sorry for your poor little doggie.
> 
> I guess I’m a little more sad than I need to be over a 4 year old post, because this week we lost our 12 1/2 year old cat to a coyote.  Anyway, when you lose an old dog, you still always have your memories of them. One of my best dogs ever has been gone for almost 11years now. Of course, we will never forget them, will we?


I am so sorry that you lost your cat. 12 1/2 is a long life for a cat, but to a coyote, puts a whole 'nother level of grief to it. So sorry.


----------



## Finnie

Baymule said:


> I am so sorry that you lost your cat. 12 1/2 is a long life for a cat, but to a coyote, puts a whole 'nother level of grief to it. So sorry.


Thanks Bay. ☺️


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks for following, I hope you enjoy the life and adventures of me.... I admit, I dont always enjoy my own life.... never was one to desire adventures of any kind, unless it involves the goat acquisition kind of adventures! For those... I am all in!

@Finnie , Sorry about the loss of your kitty. If you keep reading, you will see I lose more of my old friends, but I gave them a good life and they give me so much in return. I am afraid I havent been on here much lately. I will try to hop on and update soon.... just been busy with life being life.


----------



## Finnie

Thanks @ragdollcatlady !


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Been gone awhile... just busy, got a few stories to share.... where to start?

How about another embarrassing one? Those are usually good right? 

K, so Dusty Roads (my mostly trusty, 20 year old Dodge Durango) was acting up and needed to see the doc. Great news is that my shop from the town over has now joined forces and is under a new owner, and is newly relocated to my town. 

Drop her off, she is ready the next day and I stop in to pay. Grab the keys and I hop in to head home.... only to find a dirty, used mans hightop shoe on the floor of the passenger side. Not mine. Dusty is her usual dirty on the outside and dusty with woodchips, alfalfa bits on the inside.... a bath rug that I use for Karma so her feet dont fall through between the cracks... a half bottle of antifreeze on the back floorboards, adn a couple other things too, I mean kinda cluttery but.... now there is a strangers shoe, just sitting there taunting me! Do I go inside and 'return' it , let them know it isnt mine???? No. Definitely not. Most likely, they found it just on the ground outside and assumed it fell out of my truck because of the other above mentioned cluttery things hanging out in there. I am way too embarrassed to take it in there. Soooo.... it ended up staying there for like a week. I swore I wasnt going to tell anyone because it was SO embarrassing...... I immediately told my coworkers, my BFF and now, Y'all. Everyone needs a good solid laugh right about now anyways!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So, I currently have 3 kittens in my care.

The first one, Scribbles,  I accidentally caught in a trap I set for the evil feral toms that attack Ladybug (my resident rodent hunting cat). 

The next one was brought into my job by a coworker on her day off. Her dog was going nuts jumping at something caught in her fence, between the boards. It was a fluffy little black kitten caught by his back leg, with his front leg wedged above, in the same gap, from his attempt to get loose. She suspected he was caught there for several hours, possibly overnight. She broke the fence to get him loose, threw him in a shopping bag and ran him in to get checked out. Her dogs are not cat friendly.... I told her that I could tend him for a few days and once he was patched up we could see about rehoming him as I already had one that I was trying to rehome, what is one more?... But after about 24 hours, his foot started to swell and the damage was clearly all the way around the circumference of his leg so gangrene started to set in. Got him on antibiotics and did the amputation the following Monday. Woody Fencent (also known as Plank) is all healed up and getting around just fine.

And the last one... this one just hit my heart. OtterPop came in frozen. My manager came rushing back and handed him off to me, running back to get the info she needed and permission for his care. A young lady that was working on a construction site in our area found 3 of them, the first one died, the next was fine, this one was dying. It took me 2 hours to get him up to 90.8 degrees, finally warm enough for my thermometer to read. Still too low to be out of the woods, though. I was holding off his jugular after a blood draw and I could feel his blood, ice cold faintly pulsing below my finger. The blood vessels in his eyes were strangely prominent, he was barely breathing, heart rate was irregular and faint,..... He cried weakly every so often. He finally came around, sat up and I got him to eat a little bit. By then I was a few hours in and my heart was stuck. I put a sticky note on his care sheet that said "I called DIBS, just in case". I saw that they had tried to get hold of the person that brought him in to give her an update, but she hadnt answered the call. She did come for him and paid the bill, but after talking with my manager, they came back to tell me that she was planning on calling animal control, she was staying a hotel here on a job, nowhere to keep the kittens. Nopity, nope, nope. I took him (I had already named him OtterPop and was head over heels in love with him) and a coworker took the brother to foster for now. So now I am the proud mother of a 4 week old, toddler kitten. He is so stinkin cute! He wants to play with the big kids, Scribbles and Plank, but they are so much bigger than he is. I have gotten up to feed him in the middle of the night a few times, to be sure he is warm enough, eats enough, etc. His purr box started up about 24 hours after I brought him home. Glad that isnt broken! I prefer cats with healthy motors!


----------



## Baymule

And these waifs that came into your life, needing care and love, will give you so much in return!


----------



## Finnie

Nice stories. My cat’s name was Otter.


----------



## Bruce

You've got a big heart there RDCL! 

I don't suppose you were SO embarrassed by the shoe incident that you cleaned Dusty out


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> I don't suppose you were SO embarrassed by the shoe incident that you cleaned Dusty out



. Nooo.   We with accumulating vehicles just adjust!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So sorry I have been gone for a bit..... My, supposed to be calm and boring life, has decided to spice things up again.

Yesterday at work things started rough with us losing 2 emergencies that rushed in, both on deaths door, one cat and one puppy.... then one of my best techs got clawed up by a naughty cat (she is awesome at handling questionable cats and knew to hold on despite the claws otherwise the teeth were coming for us both... ) then, on my lunch break, I promptly slipped in the mud and broke my leg. 

My DS1 has been contemplating going 'home'.... he came for a week at thanksgiving but is still here. I have been loving the time with him. We love the same food, tv shows, movies, etc. He is willing to stay and help out with the animals and his poor broken mom, unless his job calls him back. 

I feel bad about my poor DS3 though, he has to get himself to work in the rain and foul weather, since I cant drive. He was joking with me saying "hey, you know, if you break your leg, you wont have to go to work tomorrow..." Jokes on me.... I was supposed to be off today anyways. (This was a cheeky turn to him saying that if he got hit by a car, he wouldnt have to go to work that day... yeah the kid that got hit and still showed up to work on time. That kid.) 

Guess I get to bingewatch shows... whoohoo!

Also plan on binging on my anti-inflammatory foods, ginger, pineapple, cherry juice. Ordered some more Dr Christophers tissue and bone supplement and plan on increasing the sardines in my diet since they are really good at supporting bone repair. 

Too much excitement for me. Cant I just have my boring life back please!!!!


----------



## promiseacres

That is quite the bummer about your leg! I am glad your family can assist.


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> So sorry I have been gone for a bit


So are we! 



ragdollcatlady said:


> slipped in the mud and broke my leg


What?!?!?! NO!!!!!! 



ragdollcatlady said:


> My DS1 has been contemplating going 'home'


He can't now, he has to take care of you for weeks and weeks. 

My Sister-in-law came on Veteran's Day, left today. She was teaching in VA from DD1's room. DD1 is at school in Canada. VA is prioritizing teachers for Covid vaccines, she gets her first one tomorrow.


----------



## Baymule

Oh no! A broken leg, how long will it be before you are back to your boring life?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks for the welcome back.

So I made it to the specialist and he discussed the options for surgery vs cast. The bone was displaced 1.6 mm, 2.0 is the mandatory surgery threshold. He showed me that all the other bones appear to be in the correct locations, and appropriately aligned. So I opted for the cast. 2 weeks no work, foot elevated, then modified work if they can accommodate and if I can tolerate it, until the end of april. 

But y'all know me right???? Can't just break a bone and call that excitement enough.... NOoooOOOOoooo!!! not little ole me. So the weather was bad, pouring down rain for just about 2 days straight, that is why there was mud for me to slip in in the first place.... but it was still coming down hard when I had to get to the Drs again (45 minutes away) with no other drivers in the house. BFF didnt get my call (she was on the phone at the time) so we had DS1s friend drive us in Dusty, my faithfullish old truck, in the rain. We got back, still pouring out, and the wood burning stove is gushing smoke into the house through the seams in the exhaust pipe.  We opened windows set a fan to blow the smoke outside, crated the cats and dogs for their own safety and called for the emergency fire services to come check things out. No fire anywhere but in the firebox, smoldering wood was removed and thrown out in the front yard into the rain, attic space was examined and deemed safe, air in the house and attic space deemed safe as well.

The firemen were appropriately smoking hot.... (that must be in their job description right?) but being a hot mess myself with broken leg in a purple cast, wearing PJs and a Pokemon sweatshirt, and basically just a damsel in distress, with a house that might have been on fire, I didnt think to ask if any of them were single and looking for a date... I guess they were really busy doing their job, on my roof in the pouring rain and dark, so there is that... sigh.... cant even get a break to try and hit on the firemen that were in my house!!! I could try to take a bath.... I wouldnt be able to get out so I might need to call for a hot fireman to lift me out of the tub....  now im thinking!!!! LOL!

Still so grateful, could have been the bigger bone in my leg or even my face, or a far worse break, could have been a house fire or we could have died from smoke, etc.... but still, if my guardian angels would consider putting a tad bit more effort into prevention.... I mean.... not knocking their efforts... just a suggestion. 

And I am officially exhausted. This has been a realllllly long 48 hours.


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, guess you'll have to settle for the fireman's calendar!    You're lucky, no fire.

Also -- what timing.   I mean you have a DS there to help feed, cook, etc, when you are generally alone.   It's  just the time for a broken leg and cast.  Not! But could be a worse time? What are the odds? 🤔 

Now you only have to worry about your job.   🤔


----------



## Baymule

You know, you can check in any time.......... you don't have to break a leg or dang nigh set the house on fire. Just sayin'


----------



## Bruce

Bay is right! We can deal with regular ho hum life, no need to do something extraordinary.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Baymule said:


> You know, you can check in any time.......... you don't have to break a leg or dang nigh set the house on fire. Just sayin'


Oh good, I figured y'all only wanted to hear the juicy stuff!


----------



## Bruce

Well we do want to hear the juicy details about your first date with one of those firemen after they check back to make sure everything is OK


----------



## ragdollcatlady

My regular life has been pretty consistent, current excitement excepted.... giggling alot at dumb kittens falling out of the christmas tree... still. Was gonna take it down this weekend. We decorated it exclusively with cat toys and bells just for them so we did leave it up later on purpose. I did put one string of lights just so I could light it a few hours to really feel like christmas and our traditional  angel had to perch on top of course. DS1 and i witnessed Otterpop up at the top of the tree smacking the angel a couple of times so that was pretty entertaining. 

Training Karma is coming along well. She is really sweet, a little bit stubborn, loves the goats, but she isnt very good at 'reading' their body language to understand their comfort level and she moves too fast for the ones that are still nervous about her. She is as tall as some of them. She is pretty good with the cats, but Skye sometimes gets mad at her just for looking at him or standing near him and will stand up on his hind legs to smack and yell at her. sometimes she walks away slowly, sometimes she just looks at him and does nothing. He is such a princess. She absolutely loves DS1. I have several pics of her sitting on his lap or laying on him. She did scare and hurt him once, when she launched over the coffee table on top of him... from a standing position, with no warning. Cleared 3-4 feet of air. Surely left a bruise on his liver and scared the bejeezus out of both of us as we were NOT expecting it. and she literally as big as he is. He still loves her though. she is really an awesome dog. She didnt get to see me before I went to bed the other night so the crutches and me hobbling in the dark scared her. She is unsure of the crutches, but knows that its me now. This morning when DS1 came to take all the dogs out to feed them and let them go potty, Karma snuck back to my room and snuggled partly onto my bed to give me kisses and snuggles. 

Beaux Jangles, Doodle Bagh, Karma Zena





Karma and OtterPop when he was about a month old








Karma and DS1




Karma my 85# "livestock lapdog" that just wants kisses from her boy


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> but Skye sometimes gets mad at her just for looking at him


MOOOOOM!!!! She's looking at me!!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bruce said:


> MOOOOOM!!!! She's looking at me!!!!


 Exactly it!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Finally, the time I spent training Beaux Jangles 10 years ago, to pick up and fetch items and trash, is paying off. He brought me the PS controller from the TV stand, picked up the TV remote 3 times after I dropped it and couldnt reach it (I havent used the remote for 7-8 years, but we resurrected it after I got broken) and now we are trying to teach Doodles the same.  Beaux is pretty good at bringing you whatever you ask for as long as you say "thats it" at the exact moment he is looking at it. Sometimes we have a little bit of miscommunication. Doodles is still in the part of learning where she has learned to 'steal' the item Beaux has, in order to redeem it for a treat. It seems to be a natural learning process as Sir Leaks Alot also learned to bring us items using the same methods. Beaux is such a good pack member, he allows the other dogs to take the items since he still gets a reward for it, regardless of who actually hands it to us. Funny thing is, when Doodles brings me a kitchen towel, she will stand/hop up on her back legs and stuff the towel into my hand, only to accidentally pull it out of my grasp as her front legs fall to the ground, catching the towel in the process. Short dog/T-rex problems! LOL! She also got a bit confused about bringing the remote to me and was dropping it off on the other couch for a bit. We are working on it.

Feeling kinda girly... first time painting my toenails in years. Good thing purple was one of the 2 colors I had!



Today my boys helped me retrieve a couple of furniture items from a neighbor.... I have a new dresser turned TV stand and I am now chillin in my new/used recliner. Had some pain the last 2 days and some swelling. The new recliner is more comfortable, hopefully that will make it easier to keep my foot up.


----------



## Bruce

You can actually bend things enough to reach your toes?

Keep getting better! I hope the recliner helps out.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bruce said:


> You can actually bend things enough to reach your toes?


Well.... maybe Im not a spring chicken, but I am not old enough to have rigor mortis yet either!  LOL! (The swelling around me knee had been minimal that day so I was able to swing it if I held my breath for each brush stroke  )


----------



## Bruce

I wasn't thinking age but the broken leg! I know you aren't old and look a good 10 years younger than you are.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

@Bruce All right, y'all are forgiven! 

So this is an exchange between my ex and I this morning. I got a kick out of it and thought yall might as well.


----------



## Bruce

Still carrying your sense of humor!!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

That is hilarious,  ROTFLMAO


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bruce said:


> Still carrying your sense of humor!!!


I guess it wasnt my funny bone that broke.

Had my cast changed today, rads redone. Bone is starting to remodel! Yoohoo! Recheck in another 3 weeks. 

My sons friend filled in as our emergency chauffer again today. Thankful my kid has such sweet friends. The appointment took us 3 hours today and he is also going to run us around on a couple errands tomorrow since my BFF is unavailable due to family issues at the moment. So Grateful! 

I didnt ask why, but my son decided he wanted Karma to stay inside this morning. After the dogs 'lunchbreak' I suggested he take her out to work. He said to her "Hey Karma you wanna go out to work?" She looked at him gave the smallest almost-woof and went into her crate and laid down. I just laughed and we agreed that that was a nice polite request to stay in so in she stayed. Normally she will hit the front doorknob, ring the bells on the back door and just keep asking to go out to work. I guess today was her day off. Cant argue with that since we all need a break sometimes. She is one smart cookie!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Anyone in need of a trio of obnoxious kittens? Very cute, healthy and full of spunk. All 3 have honed their special skills as follows:
Most competent at knocking the power cord to the internet router completely out of the wall at the most critical of times, namely in the middle of an important Skype call or Zoom CE certification meeting that you need to renew your license to continue to practice medicine in this state and therefore necessary to continue working and earning enough money to feed them 
Next they excel at biting and attacking toes, in socks or bare are acceptable, but they prefer to attack the toes that are exposed on the far side of your cast... the same ones that are just barely reachable so swatting or shoeing them away is nearly impossible.. and of course it should go without saying that in the case you are actually able to dissuade the toe biting, they will happily switch to grabbing and 'fighting' the cast itself
Lastly they are all equally competent at retrieving and dragging to the middle of the room, the 'emergency cat toy fishing pole', out from beneath the couch cushions so it is thoroughly out of reach when you need it for the purpose of ensuring that all of the above mentioned kittens are out from under the recliner so they don't get squished when nature calls and you want to get up
So, if anyone finds themselves short on a supply of irritating but 'oh so cute little minions' to keep them on their toes, (and admittedly entertained) come directly to my house, I have more than enough to spare!


----------



## Bruce

Sorry RDCL, it is a bit too far for me. Plus we already have 3 cats that, at best, tolerate each other.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

My funny kid sent me this today


----------



## B&B Happy goats




----------



## ragdollcatlady

So this was 3 nights ago...

Had a 5 am wake up from Karma giving some light "woofs" indicating something was off (not her "I'll kill em-there's a human nearby", just a "something isnt right" kind of sound). She was sleeping in her kennel in the front room so sometimes she will tell us of something going on at a neighbors, but she is getting better at learning that we dont want that kind of info. Turns out OtterPop, one of my kittens, had snuck out before bedtime and was desperately knocking on the windows to the front rooms, trying to get in. Between my geese making an unusual alarm outside my bedroom, and Karmas voicing her concerns, I hobbled out of bed on my crutches and met my son to sort out the issue. He went out, caught the kid and we hustled back to bed. OtterPop ran in and popped a poop in the litterbox (apparently he was unaware that dirt is an appropriate litter material when one is outside! LOL), grabbed some kitty crunchies and rushed to my bed where he cuddled up and started purring only to pass out hard under the covers within just a couple minutes. 

Then the next night we had a 12 am wake up call from Karma but it was her "Ill kill em" alarm. Coming to quickly due to the urgency of the call, I was sorting out the sounds from a few doors down, of voices and angry neighboring guardian dogs going off at a really fierce level. My kid initially thought the voices were calling for lost child but due to the yelling and whistling, we concluded that it seemed more likely they were searching for a dog. Of course we were officially wide awake at that point and I was prepared to call authorities had the strangers remained in the vicinity, but by the time I was lucid and present on the porch, it appeared they had moved down the road. I could still hear them for about 20 minutes and the whole neighborhood 'canine protection squad' was still riled up for a long while. Rude way to wake up, but good job Karma. That was something we really needed to be alerted to even if was a few doors down. Just in case. 

Alas.... even though I have every opportunity to catch up on my beauty sleep at my leisure these days, I still ended up sleeping until about 8:30 this morning, and then laying in bed until 9. That is when DS1 popped in to peek that I was Ok, Doodles, Baux Jangles, Skyler, OtterPop and Plank all came crowding in to find out why I wasnt parked in the living room yet. Feels good to know I am the life of the party somewhere!


----------



## Bruce

Obviously you are a VIP in the house!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So there is this thing....

Apparently, in the middle of the night while I am deep asleep.....there is this phenomenon that transpires on my bed....... Picture something along the lines of "Kitten Fight Club".... but with OtterPop as the exclusive club member. Spinning, jumping, rolling and flying..... faster than my brain can comprehend while still mostly unconscious ..... all by himself...... on top of my poor sleeping body.... If I estimate correctly, I do believe he wins every fight, but he is never any worse for the wear come morning..... 

I didnt realize how sad my soul has been. It is difficult for me to safely navigate the stairs so i havent seen my goats in weeks. I stumbled with my crutches on the back steps a few weeks ago, a little bumped up but not too bad, as well as an incident from several years ago when I completely fell down those same steps and seriously injured my hip, so I am very cautious about trying to get down those. But the front steps arent as steep so I had my son accompany me down the front steps and help me get around to the back yard this afternoon using my 'Harley' (the knee cam). I literally had tears in my eyes by the time we made it to my bucks. I missed my goats, but I hadnt realized how much. I was only out for maybe 20 minutes tops but man! That was so good for my heart and soul to see my friends. My son affectionately offered to help me get out there for a little bit every day after both of us laughed about how emotional I got over getting to love on my beautiful kids. 

I am so grateful to have my sons assistance right now, it is a real blessing having him home.


----------



## Baymule

I’m so happy for you that you got to visit with your goats. How sad to not be able to have that time with them. I sit on a milk crate in my sheep barn, those gentle creatures will come to me foe scratches and attention. It restores my soul. It’s hard for other people to understand how much we love the time we spend doing mundane chores that they would run away from. I totally understand the tears of happiness. Get well!


----------



## Bruce

I think it is time for a couple of house goats


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bruce said:


> I think it is time for a couple of house goats


Ummm..... in case you havent met me yet,..... it really doesnt take much for me to have house kids! Both my nubian yearling bucks were bottle fed and would still love to follow me right into the kitchen and several of my nubian does would love to come in if given the choice as well. We are due to start kidding any day now, so a real possibility, but hopefully by choice for some lovin' and not due to emergency situations.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I did say we were due to kid any day now.... turns out it was tonight.

I heard Blue Moon calling, but it was near their regular dinner time so I asked my son to run out and feed, and check everyone since we are close to due dates. He came running in saying there was a baby in a puddle. I know he was nervous about attending to the does and kids since he hadnt assisted in a few years. I yelled for my other son to run ahead of us out to the goats. I hobbled out the front door and my son grabbed my harley. We got out to find DS3 holding the tiny little kid from Blue Moon, she is an FF. Unfortunately I didnt see if she was attending to the baby or not. We set about rearranging  as it is supposed to rain in the next day or so... moved the boer buck that is set to be butchered in to the pen with the 'real' boys. Took the pen he was in for the new mom and babies since the heat lamp is already set up in the little house, perfect for new kids..... So we got her moved in to the new pen and then we waited. I knew she had to have another one since the first one was tiny. Turns out she had 2 more trying to come out at the same time. She was readjusting but refusing to push so i knew something was off. I sorted out the nose and front feet of one kid and shoved the back feet of the other one back in then delivered them both quickly with help from my son. I will check again tomorrow, but it looks like we have 3 girls! OMG! so she is trying to show up everyone else. My favorite doe, FF, first kids of the year, triplets, ALL DOES and trying to deliver them all at the same time. Overachieve much? LOL! ANNNNDDDDDD .... these are my first kids out of my new "kissing line" since Blue Moon and Cowboy Casanova were the 2 kissingest goats we have ever had. All three have lots of color, middle child is tan with moonspots, she is my first choice for retaining.... but not promising to let the others go just yet. I know I should..... but I like options OK?


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> Ummm..... in case you havent met me yet


Of course I haven't, I've not lived in California for 42 years! And you don't live near the relatives I do visit when such things were an option. 

Congrats on the triplet doelings, glad you have the boys there to help out until you can hobble fast enough to do it on your own.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

This morning we had a baby surprise first thing. Summer Love had a single doeling, delivered and half dry by feeding time. She is also a FF. This kid has ears a mile long and bling too....  a few spots and what looks like paint smeared all down her back with a white skunk stripe down her back, on top of the paint smear. So that is 4 doe kids for Cowboy Casanova, my kissy buck, and 2 have bling. I am very happy with his performance so far! 

And so we get them situated and we were checking on the babies, feeding any hungry kids and ready to leave for the Dr to recheck my broken leg, when we see more babies. Delilah one of my prettiest boer does had buck/doe twins, COVERED in dapples. The size and bone difference between the boers and nubian babies is crazy. One boer kid is the size and weight of all three of the triplet nubians squished together. Everyone looks well fed and comfy tonight on our final rounds. 

here are a couple shots of Penelope Pussycat (named after Pepe LePews girlfriend)


----------



## Mini Horses

You have a great start to kidding!!    Sooooo right about the Boer vs dairy kids.    Those who have none to handle just can't imagine the difference.  They arrive half grown.  😁the grow out is hugely different, also.


----------



## farmerjan

It's like comparing a jersey (dairy) calf to a big charolais or simmental (beef)  calf....

The spotted ones are pretty.... but I like the clean lines of the boers


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> here are a couple shots of Penelope Pussycat


Looks like you need a shave there Ms. RDCL 

Congrats on all the healthy babies!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bruce said:


> Looks like you need a shave there Ms. RDCL


That is my fuzzy kid.... growing up, the boys would stroke Janes beard (nigerian dwarf doe) and say that some day, their beards would be longer, but in the meantime, they would stroke hers while they pondered thoughtful thoughts... or something.... whatever boys think about..... 

Baby goats are my favorite thing on the planet. 🥰

Here are pics of a couple of our cuties.


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

ragdollcatlady said:


> That is my fuzzy kid.... growing up, the boys would stroke Janes beard (nigerian dwarf doe) and say that some day, their beards would be longer, but in the meantime, they would stroke hers while they pondered thoughtful thoughts... or something.... whatever boys think about.....
> 
> Baby goats are my favorite thing on the planet. 🥰
> 
> Here are pics of a couple of our cuties.
> View attachment 82798View attachment 82799View attachment 82800View attachment 82801View attachment 82802View attachment 82803View attachment 82804View attachment 82805


Beautiful goats I have Nigerians for milk and boers for meat I love it when the babies come because their adorable!


----------



## Bruce

They are quite fuzzy!


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

Y


Bruce said:


> They are quite fuzzy!


eah they are very fuzzy it’s kinda cute haha


----------



## ragdollcatlady

ragdollcatlady said:


> That is my fuzzy kid....



LOL, I meant that the fuzzy face that needed a shave was my kid... as in my human kid. 

So todays adventure was a girl party. The 2 FF nubian does fed the kids and tucked them into bed, then opened their gate and let the yearlings out of their pen to party too. Apparently noone brought the wine so it was just about the food and company. They all came running for snacks and took all of 2 minutes to get sorted back out. 

I dont remember if I mentioned it but the Dr sentenced me to another 4 weeks in a cast. sigh. Ok I guess I have to stay here and play with my baby goats, I mean it is Drs orders. I am pretty sure I will survive. Baby goat kisses make it much easier.


----------



## Baymule

What beautiful babies! I love love love moon spots! Moon spots are almost enough to coerce me to get goats......almost. LOL LOL 

So sorry that you have 4 more weeks to go before you can ditch the cast. Just don't overdo it and follow Dr's orders.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

We have another kid!  

BlueberryAnne has always been stingy with color. She is about 85 percent dappled herself, but prefers to give me one or 2 kids, usually only in red, red, or red. Once she gave me a little red doe with a few little white spots. This time however, she dropped a miniature hippopotamus. A fat little buck that is nearly solid gray dapple with even more gray waves of color and a couple teensy tiny bits of red barely peeking out here and there. Oh I am gonna swoon! He is gorgeous. I dont need another buck, I dont need another buck, I dont need another buck, I need another buck, I need another buck , I need another buck.... LOL... I think its working!!! I am such a great enabler to myself, we make the best team. I am actually just going to reserve the option to retain him.... Not actually committing to keep him yet.... but not offering him for sale until I come to my senses.... whatever that may be. Sigh.... whatever am I going to do with myself?  The addiction is real people....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

ragdollcatlady said:


> We have another kid!
> 
> BlueberryAnne has always been stingy with color. She is about 85 percent dappled herself, but prefers to give me one or 2 kids, usually only in red, red, or red. Once she gave me a little red doe with a few little white spots. This time however, she dropped a miniature hippopotamus. A fat little buck that is nearly solid gray dapple with even more gray waves of color and a couple teensy tiny bits of red barely peeking out here and there. Oh I am gonna swoon! He is gorgeous. I dont need another buck, I dont need another buck, I dont need another buck, I need another buck, I need another buck , I need another buck.... LOL... I think its working!!! I am such a great enabler to myself, we make the best team. I am actually just going to reserve the option to retain him.... Not actually committing to keep him yet.... but not offering him for sale until I come to my senses.... whatever that may be. Sigh.... whatever am I going to do with myself?  The addiction is real people....


And the pictures of the new baby  buck ???


----------



## Baymule

Yeah, what about pictures????


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Introducing my baby hippo. 

Mulling over names: Mamas Cannoli, Minty Hippo, Hubibopotamus, Baby Buffalo, Anday the Giant....
such a precious little bobblehead!


----------



## SA Farm

Bobblehead sounds like a good name 😉


----------



## B&B Happy goats

What a handsome  chunky monkey, love his looks


----------



## Bruce

very cute!


----------



## Baymule

Good looking boy!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

SA Farm said:


> Bobblehead sounds like a good name 😉


I had a Bobby Bobblehead already.... still haven't settled on a name for him yet, but I am sooo in love! I cant get enough of him. 

I may or may not have just sent a deposit for new genetics...... I was offering to buy a nubian buck kid last year (was going to be a birthday present for myself) but the lady flaked on me. She never sent me disease testing results for her herd, after telling me a price to deliver and then agreeing on a date to deliver she decided she didnt want to deliver him, but never told me, just advertised him for sale again and I happened to see the add ...... ( I was reserving sending a deposit until the disease results arrived so.... ) anyways.... dodged a bullet on that one for sure. But today I saw a cutie that isnt related to my nubs and he is supposed to be delivered on sunday!!! Disease testing results were sent to me within minutes and all questions were answered in like fashion. They also just happen to be delivering to a city near me and were happy to add us to their route! .... I'll keep y'all updated!


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> I may or may not have just sent a deposit for new genetics


Reading further, I don't think "may not" is a possibility! Congrats.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bruce said:


> Reading further, I don't think "may not" is a possibility! Congrats.


LOL, you may be right!   

So this morning we had some excitement. I was working on my first cup of coffee, my son came in from feeding the farm to let me know that Brie kidded twins, passed the placenta and the kids were nearly dry, so I had time to finish said cup of coffee. We went out, milked and offered bottles to everyone that needs them and finished checking over Bries kids only to turn around to see Tahiti pushing. But not making progress, of any sort for several minutes. After readjusting and trying to push for around 20 minutes, I grabbed gloves and sorted her out. One kid was trying to come out curved spine first, effectively blocking the siblings. I was able to push that one back, felt teeth and just guided that kid by the head, til we were close enough to sort its front feet also and get it out. Not knowing if my feeling around might have ruptured any other umbilical cords, I grabbed number 2 by the back feet, delivered it breech as fast as I could, handed it off to my son, then grabbed number 3 by the front feet and got everyone started on fresh air. Everyone is happy and healthy, and each took half a bottle of colostrum before I came in to shower. Feels great to wash the dirt and birth gunk off.

For Brie we have a Buck, black and tan with white and a few small moonspots, a Doe, black and tan, extensive moonspots. I like Bries body structure and udder attachments and resilience over the years so I plan on keeping this doe kid.

For Tahiti, We have a Buck, solid brown, small racing stripes on his face, a Buck, black and white with moonspots, a Doe, brown and white with moonspots. 

Not bad for a days work. Now for my second cup of coffee.

My Mama left yesterday, she had come down to help us out for a few days. She did a bunch of normal house chores to help the boys out, took me grocery, feed store and odds n ends shopping, helped pick up my truck, Dusty, from the shop, replaced the broken doorknob on my laundry room, replaced the burned out lightbulbs in nearly every room, and helped put together the new bedframe I ordered for the guest room. She cooked for us, took out trash, scooped kitty boxes, cut down a huge branch from the tree that desperately needed to come down and helped feed the goats carrots, just to mention a few things. This morning she messaged to say that she wanted to come back to help more and take me to my next Dr appt. So she will be back in a few weeks. I cant wait! She took lots of pics of the baby goats to share with family.... Ill have lots more for her to take pics of when she comes back!


----------



## Baymule

Your Mom sounds wonderful. You are Blessed to have her!


----------



## farmerjan

Does she do out of state house/farm sits???? Can I borrow/hire her?????


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So my pretty little boy got here yesterday afternoon. He took 2 full bottles yesterday and we situated him in the house with the kids his age. This morning he was curled under the bench, in the shade, shivering and twitching, mucus coming out of his nostrils, sounding congested, refused his bottle. My vet (large animal) was not in today so we were referred to another large animal vet that was able to get us in. Of course there was an emergency fee on top of the regular fees. His red blood cell counts are slightly low, possibly from bleeding from the umbilical cord at birth or maybe from the disbudding. His white cell counts, especially neutrophils are elevated indicating infection. Dr said it was certainly already present, but exacerbated by the stress of moving. Similar to shipping fever in cows. Possibly respiratory, but not excluding other possibilities. Banamine for pain and inflammation and Excede for the infection.

This kid is starting out with quite a tab he is going to have to pay off.... I told him he can have a year and half grace period to start making payments.... and then he may have to sell his firstborn..... and second and third..... But baby steps, gotta get him through the here and now first. DS1s friend came through for us with the emergency transportation again. And then he worked on my laptop.... Love this kid! We picked up donuts and lunch from Popeyes as a thank you. 

Prayers for Mirage are appreciated!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Here is a pic of the kid we are praying for, Mirage


----------



## caprines.n.me

He's a purdy little thing - sure hope he comes around for you.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I forgot about a funny thing today.

I was giggling so hard I had tears running down my face on this one.

I was snuggling my baby hippo when I said he kind of looked like a donkey and hippo mixed together... Like a 
Hippa Donka Donk.... and thats it. Hippo... Donkey... BaDonkaDonk..... I laughed till I cried and almost peed my pants. And the whole time, my baby hippo just quietly snuggled in my arms. My kid tried to tell me that, yeah that was pretty funny, but not laugh til you cry funny.... til he couldnt stop laughing at me, laughing at my silly  joke.... and my adorable HippaDonkaDonk!


----------



## Baymule

That is s cute name for a even cuter kid. Sure praying that he pulls through and does well for you.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Baymule said:


> That is s cute name for a even cuter kid. Sure praying that he pulls through and does well for you.


I hope I didnt confuse everyone... the pic I posted last is Mirage, he is the new kid that isnt feeling well. Yesterday I only managed to get him to take a total of 10 oz of milk. Today I convinced him to take 14, but it wasnt easy. This evening after his injections of B complex and Banamine, he started hopping around the kitchen, dancing. We took him out to see some of the kids. He played for a few minutes and greeted the boer kid escapees through the fence for several minutes, before needing a nap. Tonight he got a second wind and went dancing around the kitchen again. 

The Hippo child is my fat little boer kid that is all grey dapples. I may or may not have been heard singing the song, "I wanna a hippadonkadonk for christmas..." 

I swear... I cant take me anywhere!!!!


----------



## Bruce

Good timing on Tahiti!! Sounds like Mirage is getting better.
You have one of the best Moms in the whole world!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Ok, update:

Yesterday Bailey my old lady boer herd queen delivered her kids during morning feed rounds. I think she is 9. She likes to give us trips so when we saw she was started with a kid on the ground already, we stuck around. She had the first kid, then passed 2 decomposing half grown feti, then threw out another healthy kid. So far her 2 are doing great, though we havent witnessed the red kid nurse. He seemed to not be too starving and his belly seemed full so I am hopeful that he does it when we arent there. One red, one red dappled both bucks.

This morning during feed rounds, my kid came running to get me for Voodoo kidding. She was pushing hard a couple different times so I got in to help her. She delivered a huge kid possibly as big as Delilahs 2 week old kids. She was taking her time, but seemed like she was working on the placenta, so we left her for a minute to get organized to finish morning milk/feed chores. She popped out another, same size as the first. Both bucks, black dappled.

In the middle of all this, Summer Love, nubian doe, tore her dewclaw, likely caught it in a fence. By the time we got  to her and realized she was injured, the bleeding had stopped/clotted over the wound so rather that disturb it too much, I poured some iodine over it and added some neopred powder. Bandaged it up. Of course we will be keeping an eye on it. Poor girl! 

Mirage took 8 oz at 4am, and another 8 at 10. He was wandering around the living room a few minutes ago, sleeping on my lap right now... but grinding his teeth. hopefully he starts to really feel better soon. 

My mom is the best! I am afraid she is too busy to rent out..... sorry guys, I am afraid I could keep her busy all by myself if she didnt have a full enough life on her own! But she will happy to hear she is in high demand should she ever decide to do the "rent-a-mom" thing!


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> She popped out another, same size as the first.


She must have been as big as a bus!


----------



## Baymule

Dapples! and all bucks! Congrats on the new babies.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Voodoo is one of my 3 "smaller" boer does. By smaller, I estimate she is around170-180 lbs. I expect Bailey, one of my biggest does to be in the  200 to 230 lb range. I would LOVE to get my hands on a scale to find out. I can get really close with estimating my small goats as we were able to weigh nigerians on a bathroom scale, so everything up to 80 lbs was easy. The biggest one we weighed was Beautiful Beast, the day I brought him home, at 103 lbs at 103 days old. By how heavy he was getting him into my truck, I knew we would never be able to pick him up again, so I helped my kid weigh him. If I do get a scale, Ill let yall know how far off my estimates were.

But yeah, her kids were basically born full grown! We were joking that they came out the size of a full grown bull, ready to take on the world and strut their stuff. They have really stocky heads, they are going to be beautiful breeding bucks for someone. 

I almost..... thought I might want to keep one, as in I was contemplating who I could breed him to, when my kid reminded me that I am keeping my honkytonk Hippadonkadonk as well as my overabundance of nubian bucks. LOL!!! I just get so excited..... I might have said, very quietly, that I could just get another doe or 2 before I decided that maybe I should make some final decisions on my dairy herd, before expanding my boer herd, since the dairys are my favs. And I am already planning on definitely keeping 2, likely three, but i really want the fourth, and havent decided on the fifth of my gorgeous little does.... then I would have doubled my Nubian herd and that.... may not be the best financial decision!!! Having said that, I am also still waiting to hear about a doe kid I reservation I sent a deposit on 2 years ago..... didnt have my little doe kid born last year, so i rolled the deposit over to this kidding season.... so that will be one more doe to the herd too if she is born this year.

Decisions decisions!!!! What is a girl to do?????


----------



## SA Farm

I feel this post so much! Sometimes I think all I do with farming is constantly wonder who to keep and who to get! The struggle is real 😝


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Mirage and his friend, 3 legged kitten, Plank, snuggling on my lap after a midday bottle


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Mirage AKA Mr Miragi passed away this morning. He had been happy, eating well and getting around fine. I thought we had turned the corner and were getting better. Then, this morning, he went downhill so fast. He collapsed before I get ahold of an open vet and he was unable to breathe well. We got alot of fluid out of his lungs several times, but he was still struggling and passed in my arms. I feel so lost. Devastated. I cant really wrap my mind around losing him. I know I did everything I could as soon as i realized there was an issue but still. I had a rough overall week as I was regularly getting up in the middle of the night to check on him and make sure he was Ok. Just yesterday, he was walking around, trying to play on the stumps when we visited the kids in the yard, napping on my lap after every bottle, eating well and seemed very content.

OtterPop has been trying to snuggle on top of me, purring really loudly, right in my face. I am sure he felt that I needed the cuddles. 

Sad day on the farm.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I am so sorry for your loss, loosing a beautiful  baby like that is heartbreaking...big hugs to you for giving him a lifetime of love and care


----------



## caprines.n.me

That's a damn shame.  I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## farmerjan

Sorry for your loss.  I have talked to several farmers and it seems that this year there have just been alot of difficulties.


----------



## SA Farm

I’m so sorry for your loss


----------



## Baymule

Awww..... I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful baby.


----------



## Bruce

That is very sad RDCL but you went above and beyond, did everything you could and more than most could muster


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thank you everyone for the condolences. I was so excited about his future in my herd, he was going to be a huge player once he was big enough. The breeder asked if I might be interested in another buck, either from another breeding this year or possibly from another out of the same dam next year. I am inclined to wait, but I wouldnt object to considering another if one catches my eye, once they are born. I am just too overwhelmed right now to really examine pedigrees and pics of predecessors even though most of the animals they have do have very nice backgrounds. 

We had a final delivery this morning, last boer doe to kid. She gave me a run for my money! She has been groaning for weeks, cant breath from the pressure of her belly. She had trips last year so I was expecting 3. She was clearly in labor, but contractions were strong and she would push some with no sign of progress for about an hour. We finally seemed to have progress, buuuuuttttt...... she had 2 bubbles trying to come out at the same time that appeared to be from 2 different kids. I shoved the top bubble back in and tried to figure out what was going on. I felt something, thought it was the pin bones of a rump but didnt feel the spine. I kept saying " I cant tell what this body part is, I cant tell what this is".... LOL, it was a massive front foot! Found a head to go with 2 huge front feet and got kid 1 out. Second kid gave me one foot and a head, so he came out that way. Overall, these were some of the most difficult deliveries, I pulled so, so hard to get them out. 2 more boys. Sigh. But at least they are healthy and pretty. One is a heavy duty little black kid with a little white, one looks like he rolled in a bunch of melted crayons. My kid was helping me say 'I dont need another buck, I dont need another buck....' but he looks like he might be trying to give HippoDonkaDonk a run for his spot in the buck pen!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Anybody else hear themselves repeat something like this on the daily..... ?

"Karma!!! Do NOT take my "tubshroom" out of the bathtub drain!!!"

For some reason she likes to take my metal drain strainer (brand name of "Tubshroom") out of the drain. It gets stinky with hair, lint and soap scum....  I hear her climb into the tub and know just what she is up to.

This was today... first pic, she didnt know I was watching.... in the second, you can see where she noticed me... but was moving too fast to stop and ran past me. Had to make a U turn to come back for kisses!


----------



## Baymule

Where are the pics of the new kids? You can't just describe them and give us no pictures!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Sorry, been busy....

Here are just a few that we've gotten. Hopefully we will get some better pics in the next few mornings. Afternoons are too hot and bright, hard to get pics and kids are too passed out.... not great for looking at.

Djali Rancher (Kandis multicolored kid)












Kandys Black buck kid




HippoDonkaDonk




Delilahs twins




Delilahs Twins, Karma, Voodoos badonkadonk blocking the view of her twins playing in the dirt hole




Baileys dappled buck kid




DS1 and Roundhouse Kisses (Blue Moons 3rd doe kid)




Tahitis brown buck kid looking for kisses or a bottle. He's flexible, he'll take either.


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> Sorry, been busy....


That's NO excuse!  
Lovely little goaties


----------



## farmerjan

Look at the moonspots.....they re cute....Love the LOOOONNNNNGGGGG ears.....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Funny pics of my son grooming Beaux Jangles:







Funny story #1: Mom took this pic.   





The next day she was adding notes to pics on her phone and asked me "who is this?" I gave her some serious side eye as I answered "that's M*****?!?! You took that picture yesterday.... are your eyes Ok??? need your glasses maybe??? you feeling alright???" Mom: "I know who that is!!! I meant 'who is the baby goat?!?!"....OOOOHHHHH!!! That would be Hootenanny!!! I thought she was losing her mind and forgot her own grandson!!! 


Funny story #2: DS1 (same kid as above) likes to carry "FlexMaster 3000", Delilahs hefty baby buck, around the back pasture, to build up his strength as the baby gains weight. He scooped him up and started around the yard. Blueberry, who is a serious helicopter mom to baby Hippo, sees this, starts running after him screaming at the top of her lungs that her baby Hippo is being abducted! Give him back! Thats MY kid! and on and on. DS1 and I were cracking up as he continued on. Finally he took compassion on the poor confused mom and he turned around to show her the kid in his arms was in fact, NOT her baby. She stopped, took one look at FlexMaster, seemed extremely confused for about 20 second and then went back to her hay without another thought about her kid!!! Silly goats!


----------



## Baymule

Love the pictures and the funny stories. I adore moon spots. If I were to have goats, it would be moon spots on Boers. Besides Boers and Nubians, are there other breeds of goats with moon spots?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> Love the pictures and the funny stories. I adore moon spots. If I were to have goats, it would be moon spots on Boers. Besides Boers and Nubians, are there other breeds of goats with moon spots?


Sure are @Baymule,  my Nigerians have them also, but not as beautiful  as hers


----------



## Baymule

Haha, I would have to move to another bigger property, I don't have room for more grazing animals. Even I have to admit that! But I sure derive pleasure from pictures of lovely moon spots! It's kinda like admiring, even holding, a new baby, gushing to the proud parents of the baby, but knowing that I myself will NEVER have another baby! LOL LOL


----------



## ragdollcatlady

ragdollcatlady said:


> Anybody else hear themselves repeat something like this on the daily..... ?
> 
> "Karma!!! Do NOT take my "tubshroom" out of the bathtub drain!!!"


Anybody else hear themselves repeat something like this on the daily.....?

"OtterPop!!! Do NOT take my strainer out of the sink drain!!!"

Apparently....... Karmas kitten minions learned this by copying her.... can anyone say OBNOXIOUS!!!! I mean Seriously!!! I hear the sink strainer getting stolen in the middle of the night and then we cant find it come morning, how he even gets it out of the drain, I have no idea. It is hard enough for us to get it out as it sits pretty snug inside.

Oh and @Baymule , Nigerians were the first breed I had with moonspots, and of course my nubians have them too. In boers they are called dapples. But I love ALL the spots! I want to keep all the different colors/patterns/spots. I love how they add a serious surprise element to possible colors. I have to get some better pics of Cherry Chevra Cheesecake (pronouncing all the "ch" sounds as "sh" instead). She has tons of color on top of a seriously solid body structure and she is out of my original Nubian doe, Boysenberry Brie. Honestly, probably the best first choice retained doe kid of the year. Aaaaaannnnnd we already named her first 2 future doe kids.... Cheshire Chat and Chookie Cheet.... with the same pronunciation of course!!! 

And Penelope Pussycats name has morphed from Penelope Petunia Pussycat to "Tuna". So there is that. We have a tunagoat.


----------



## Baymule

Dapples to boer breeders, moon spots to me. I don’t mind sounding ignorant. LOL LOL


----------



## Baymule

Blue merle, red merle color on Australian Shepherds, Border Collies, Great Danes, other breeds I can’t think of ATM, same color called dapple on mini wiener dogs. Go figure.


----------



## farmerjan

"Dark"  Brahma's in chickens are known as "Partridge" in Rocks ....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I hear y'all about the colors vs descriptors.... They are all just champagne bubbles to me! My little Doodles is a dappled Dachshund (merle pattern) so yeah, I just try to go with whatever terms the serious breed folks desire.  

Stop me if I told this one already...

So DS1 is a bit miffed at Beaux Jangles. He happened to overhear my mom and I talking about the old man eating his dinner at 5:30 on the dot every day. I was shaking my head telling my mom that he had never eaten at 5:30 before because I got off work then, so I was never home until at least 5:45, usually closer to 6. DS1 pops his head around the corner and says "wait.... what??.... then why do I feed him at 5:30????" He just managed to con my son into feeding him at that time by acting like it was his usual dinner time, licking his lips, whining a bit and just being persistent .... so for the last several months, up until the conversation with my mom, the old dog got his way. DS1 was so put out, that he now makes the poor guy wait 15 minutes or so to feed him. Felt pretty bad to be bamboozled by a dog I suppose! But you have to admit he is a really smart old guy!!!


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> Funny pics of my son grooming Beaux Jangles


Wouldn't happen here, though we have cats not dogs. The cats run and hide as soon as they hear the vacuum rolling. Not that we've ever tried to vacuum the cats or even got close to any of them, not even once!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Recommendation from Plank (3 legged kitten):

This is why you should always make sure your LGD likes to nap on the couch during the hottest part of the day.... cause they make the comfiest cushions for a nap!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Good news....

The ex messaged DS1 the other day saying that he can finally have a cat!!! The apartment that they rent together specifically forbids cats and dogs......

DS1 got here last winter, just a few weeks after I rescued all 3 kittens and he has an extremely strong connection with Plank. Within a week or 2, I had started to say that Plank was his and he needed to take him home when he left. After about 3 months, he kinda started thinking that just maaayyyybeeee he might look for another apartment when he got back 'home' since his current one didnt allow cats...... He has been here 6 months and is getting more and more attached.... Now don't go asking my opinion.... but I would be a millionaire if anyone wants to take my bet that the ex specifically figured out a way for him to have the cat as a "bribe" to try ensure that he goes back. While not an animal lover himself, he may have a little bit of a clue that some of us actually need companions like cats.

DS1 has had 2 other cats that were his, one he rescued when he was about 8 years old, Hobbes... She was a little bit of a meanie sometimes. Maybe it was just that her tiger side actually showed through on occasion but he always just affectionately responded to her with "awe... Hobbsie Beans.... it all ok... just calm down...".

Cats help fight depression and loneliness.... especially when you live (almost) alone. Of course, I would gladly give him any of my cats that his heart desires.... That said, Plank just might be most inclined to be the best wingman on dating sites or out in public, you know, due to the whole, only has 3 legs and therefore has the whole "story" to tell. Conversation starter for sure. We just need to expose him to a little more noise and commotion out in public. Something to work on! Looking for harnesses now!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So, y'all will laugh for sure about this one: I was awaken the other night by Doodles kicking my cheek with her back foot. Doodles. The Dachshund. With the reaaaaally short legs. Meaning that in order for her to kick my cheek...... my nose had to be practically UP HER BUTT!!!!  And how would I not smell that I might be in such a sensitive situation????? Well. That would be due to the power of Pantene! Apparently she smelled so pleasant, I was snoozing away in bliss, completely unaware of my precarious situation until the rude tap, tap, tapping on my face! 

On the Karma front, she will now ask for her food, for Plank to eat, even if she isnt hungry herself. And when she is hungry, she will wait politely until you add her egg. She gets just a touch offended if you forget or refuse. Not spoiled or anything, definitely not that.  She did get to go with on a quick trip to see grandma. While we were there, she demonstrated and incredible understanding of the "Far Enough " command. I mean, blew my mind kind of understanding. And since its grandmas house, grandmas rules that the dogs are allowed on the bed, with some gentle coaxing, Karma hesitantly climbed up to sleep with me. At home, she used to jump on my bed and get grumped at to get down, dont land on my foot......now apparently its grandmas rules at home!!!! She gently climbs up and circles until she finds a good spot at the foot of my bed where she gets the full force of the fan. I guess she figured out that it was really more the jumping I got upset about. Not thrilled about a dirty farm dog on my nice basically white fancy duvet, the only really nice one I have ever owned.... but to be honest I really do kind of like having her close by.

So now, about the dang bells.... So we have a bell strap on the back door, placed it there on a whim, but its nice that Karma will use it to ask to go potty or to get us off our arses to come get her food or whatever she needs, she just knows to ring those bells and then tell us what she wants. I bought some other bells and attached them to the door frame, a gently soft sounding one my the front door and little louder one on the outside. She refused to use them. I kept telling my mom that she knows what they are for, she is just being stubborn, woofing or tapping the doorknob instead. We were outside enjoying dinner and the peaceful quiet around 9 or so at night. Dogs were chilling, Scribbles the still feralish kitten was out with us, since I decided she could earn her keep out there if she wouldnt let me pet her inside. Doodles was getting underfoot so mom put her inside for a bit. Of course she whined a little, decidedly offended that we put her in but let the others stay out. So after a few minutes, Karma rang the outside bell, loud and clear. Mom opened the door, Karma walked in, collected Doodles and then rang the indoor bell to come out!!!  She very clearly knows what we want with the bells and just decided that she would concede just to get us to do what she wanted. (My mom is more stubborn than Karma though, so she didnt actually let Doodles out) But we all recognized Karmas thought process. Still mind blown. Just Wow. 

Today, she rang the bellstrap on the back door to go out potty, when she came back in DS1 shut the door behind her. She turned around, rang the bellstrap hard and then walked through the kitchen. We looked at each other and I said that I bet she was asking to go out front.... yep. She went straight to the front door.

A little bit worried that she is only going to get better at teaching me what she wants and how she wants it done. She is doing pretty good so far. Does anyone elses dog want Karma to train their human too??? Can we make some money and turn this into a business???? I'll run it by Karma and get back to you.


----------



## Baymule

A bell strap! What a great idea! Brilliant Karma! That’s a pretty good training aid, all dogs should have one for their humans. We can be kinda dense sometimes and don’t understand what dogs want. Sounds like Karma is doing a fine human training!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Tonight Karma already had an egg with her supper around 6. So a few hours later when I handed her her dinner bowl, I figured she could do without. I was wrong apparently. I got the bell strap rung at me and when I got to the kitchen she was sitting in front of her bowl with the most disappointed and exasperated look!!!!!! Has she not trained me well enough yet???? Dont I know to add an egg or at least something tasty to her dish EVERY time?????  I swear she was shaking her head at me in disbelief. Oye!


----------



## Baymule

That’s funny. Our 5 LGDs are spoiled too. They must have canned chicken and broth over their kibble or they refuse to eat. So I buy chicken lag quarters on sale and can them for the dogs. They lick the pans clean.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I am sure that i told y'all about the "presents" we made for the kittens for christmas. We wrapped empty boxes, added small holes, large holes, and left them for the kittens to play with, climb in,  chew on, do as they pleased with.... and they loved them. I was ready to throw them away today as they haven't played with them for weeks and I had some spare space in the trash cans. Trash day is tomorrow and I figured that we might clean up the family room by getting rid of the boxes. As my son walked past the couch carrying the boxes, OtterPop ran after him, meowing and when he paused to see what he wanted, Otter rubbed his cheeks along the corners of the boxes several times while chirping and making eye contact with DS1. Typical kid!!!! Doesnt play with his toys for weeks, but when you go to get rid of them, declares they are his absolute favorites and promises to put them away every day!!! I Pwomise!!! I weally weally pwomise!!!! I wuv my boxes!!!!


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> Dont I know to add an egg or at least something tasty to her dish EVERY time????


Some humans are harder to train than others


----------



## Finnie

ragdollcatlady said:


> I am sure that i told y'all about the "presents" we made for the kittens for christmas. We wrapped empty boxes, added small holes, large holes, and left them for the kittens to play with, climb in,  chew on, do as they pleased with.... and they loved them. I was ready to throw them away today as they haven't played with them for weeks and I had some spare space in the trash cans. Trash day is tomorrow and I figured that we might clean up the family room by getting rid of the boxes. As my son walked past the couch carrying the boxes, OtterPop ran after him, meowing and when he paused to see what he wanted, Otter rubbed his cheeks along the corners of the boxes several times while chirping and making eye contact with DS1. Typical kid!!!! Doesnt play with his toys for weeks, but when you go to get rid of them, declares they are his absolute favorites and promises to put them away every day!!! I Pwomise!!! I weally weally pwomise!!!! I wuv my boxes!!!!
> 
> View attachment 85302View attachment 85303View attachment 85304View attachment 85305


I absolutely love photos of your dachshund! He looks just like mine.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Finnie said:


> I absolutely love photos of your dachshund! He looks just like mine.


She is a longhaired dappled/merle with heterochromia, one blue eye and one brown. I have never seen another on that looks like Doodles! We are just starting to see some dappled in the area but they almost all short haired and I still dont ever see the blue eyes in dachshunds.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Cute pics of Karma and her kitten Plank







Ok. Now I have a sad story. May 5th, mom and I went to have some work done on my truck. We had plans to stop at Lowes after, since it was in the same parking lot, then head to the feed mill to get goat food. We had discussed the plan literally just 10 minutes before the truck was finished and yet, when she asked where we were going once were in the truck, I insisted we were going to get feed... totally forgot about Lowes. We got there and were the only customers. Just as they brought the pallet out to start loading the truck, one of the guys starts asking my mom if we like cats.... she says yes, but we dont need anymore.... 2x. Turns out that a feral had just given birth behind the pallet they were moving and ran off. Mom insisted that she thought the mama would be back... but I didnt think she would have. Most likely she snuck in there at night when things were quiet, but now that all the machines and elevators, pallet jacks and forklifts were running, and would be all day, she would likely find a safer and quieter place to finish. They brought the kitten to me on a piece of cardboard, she was able to breathe, but was still mostly covered with the sack, placenta attached and she was getting cold. Hadnt even been cleaned off. So she was christened Jalle Jalapeno (cinco de mayo) and I spent the next several days playing mama kitty and getting up every 4 hours to feed her. My mom (her grandma) bought her several extra bottles, both different brands of kitten formula and her own little pink lovie. As exhausting as it is, I was really enjoying her and we couldnt wait for her to open her eyes. Bur she didnt make it. A few days in, she stopped sucking as well. and she seemed to have some little sniffles. I had a heat lamp for her, but perhaps she got too cold on our trip... I am not one hundred percent sure. I do know I gave her the best chance she could have had. But it was really devastating for me. I havent lost a kitten in years, especially not one I managed to get going strong. We made it to 9 days. It wont stop me from trying again the next time, but man it hurts. Pics of my little love....












And this one is for @Finnie 

Doodles


----------



## Finnie

ragdollcatlady said:


> She is a longhaired dappled/merle with heterochromia, one blue eye and one brown. I have never seen another on that looks like Doodles! We are just starting to see some dappled in the area but they almost all short haired and I still dont ever see the blue eyes in dachshunds.


Toby is a blue and tan dapple piebald longhair. So he would be pretty much the same as Doodles, except his nose, eye rims and lips are grey instead of black. And his merling patches vary from light to dark grey with no black. The blue gene also lightens his eye color, so it’s more like the color of a Weimaraner’s eyes. Toby has some heterochromia too! But it’s just one spot of blue on his right eye. I call it his jewel.

I’m sorry about your bottle kitten. 


ragdollcatlady said:


> And this one is for @Finnie


Thanks! I love her grin! 😍


----------



## Mini Horses

I want Karma!!  Send her to me.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Mini Horses said:


> I want Karma!! Send her to me.


You say that now..... until she side eyes you and sighs because you forgot to add an egg to her food, or rings the darn bells just when you get cozy and have to put your brace back on just to get up to let her back out..... or when she gives your boobs a shove just because she is a rotten little fink. She is coming around to be a really awesome dog though and I am absolutely in love with her. So different from any other dog Ive ever had. I have no doubt she will protect me from everyone, whether I want her to or not..... Im not too sure about how dating is going to proceed with Karma having an opinion and the wherewithal to voice it. Kind of think she isnt particularly fond of most men, even my boys friends that are all total pussycats and very patient just waiting for her to come around and get used to them being here. That said, she does like my ex. He stopped by to pick the boys up to go out for DS1s birthday and was blown away both by her size (last time he saw her we had stayed in their apartment for a few days and she was only 50lbs) and how she flipped the switch from Barky-Mc-Dont-come-near-my-property, to Oh-hey-I-think-I-like-you-playbow-wanna-come-play-and-pet-my-belly? I think telling him to do the no-touch no-talk no-eye-contact might have made him a touch nervous too, but it works. I dont think he totally trusted that she was really cool with him even when she was on her back pawing at him. Big dog, big teeth, big opinions! Cant say I blame him. If my ex had a dog that could literally eat me Id be really nervous if I wasnt on good terms with them.... He should definitely stay on good terms with me... just sayin.


----------



## Mini Horses

Plenty of fresh eggs!!!!!!   I could forgive a lot....she's just so beautiful.  I want a clone.


----------



## Baymule

Karma is a beautiful dog with tons of personality.
I have a dog, Sentry, that is all about me. I do believe he would bite if someone threatened me. As it is, I have to be careful if he is in the yard, my son gave me a big hug and Sentry barked and growled at him. That was 2 years ago and he still doesn’t like my son. LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

Most any dog would have an issue with my DS ...I bark and growl at him too!


----------



## Baymule

Last time DS was here, Sentry was in the house for his down time. DS had his feet up, sitting on recliner sofa. Sentry VERY cautiously approached DS, sniffed his toe and backed off growling softly. It was a big moment, for half a second, Sentry was almost friendly. LOL LOL


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Frustration from a few days ago.....

I have a buck kid on reserve next year (replacement for Mr Miragi). Also have a doe kid still on reserve from a gorgeous doe that (of course) had all boys last year and a single doe that the breeder retained this year. But.... I am hoping "fat kid camp" works for Fancy and I could really use an unrelated buck to breed her to later this year. (I also need someone to breed all these pretty doe kids to since they are all out of Fancys boys..... sooooo related to everyone. Basically.)

Anyway, so someone that bought a goat from me a few years ago (nigerian), had posted a pretty nubian boy at a decent price. She didnt answer my request for pedigree info so I figured she had a buyer for him already. A week later she messages and asks if Im still interested? Says sale fell thru, yadda yadda. She hadnt sent pedigree info I had asked for in my last message, so I still dont know if he is related to anyone here, has a decent udder behind him... nothin. And she lives in the side of the state I buy from. Just better quality nubians up there so a decent enough chance that her goats may be related to someone I have here. So I answered "Yes, possibly" and then I added something along the lines of how I kept too many related goats for my small herd. She didnt answer me after that at all, just reposted him on facebook. OK. Whatever. I suppose I dont actually NEED another nubian, but everyone that loves nubians really DOES need more nubians right? I mean, I could just use Monterey Jack over Fancy this fall/winter if he is mature enough. He is 1/2 Brie, 1/4 Beast and 1/4 Fancy. So line breeding over one my 2 favorite nubians???? No problem really, as long as Fancy loses the weight before then. 

Pics of Monte so you all know who Im talking about (and why I wont really cry if I have to use him over his granddam)





So "Whatever!" about that other kid.  Ill just wait until next year for my new buck. That said....  There is a farm in Arizona that I have seriously been thinking I want a buck out of..... but they are at the VERY top of my usual budget for goats, (plus travel expenses) so I might need to wait another year to reserve (yet) another boy. I do love my stinky hunkachuncks!!!

Good note.... I sold one of our boer buck kids to a cool dad and kid pair today. Girl was probably about 9 or so. She has her own herd of 4 or 5 does and needs her own buck. The dad was liking one of the other boys but he stood back and let her decide exactly which one she wanted. Made my heart happy!!! So excited to see more goat addicts in the making, not gonna lie!!!! LOL!!! She picked Bebop, Baileys dappled boy.





Doodles just committed a crime that may have her banished for quite awhile.... She was laying on the back of my leather recliner just now, when she let her bladder go. Like a whole gallon..... all down my back. Me. My chair. My hair. My back. My shirt. My bra. My shorts. Me. More Me...... so, so, so, so beyond angry.     And so very, very wet. My chair and I both had a bit of a spa day and we are currently drying out. UGH!!! Have I mentioned recently that I am a Cat Person? Goat Queen? Baby Lover? Coffee Addict? Cheap Wine Aficionado? Nope, I cant find dog titles anywhere in my descriptors.... (I wonder why???????) THIS IS WHY I CANT HAVE NICE THINGS!!!!! (Uhmmmm Ok, actually kinda but also not. I am really clumsy and I break things.... aaaaand I kinda cant afford really nice things too (besides goats and their feed), so there is that.)


----------



## Baymule

Goat love. What a conundrum! Which one to buy, which one to sell! Then your dog pees on you! What did you do to piss her off??


----------



## Mini Horses

The dog --- really???  Just let loose and peed?????      surely it was dreaming!

And I love the buckling that little girl picked!  I want one of those.  😁


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Mini Horses said:


> And I love the buckling that little girl picked! I want one of those. 😁


 @Mini Horses .... come on down I have another one for you....














Mini Horses said:


> The dog --- really??? Just let loose and peed?????   surely it was dreaming!


 I sure hope that was the case and that it was a straight up accident!!!! I started a cuss word or two but was so flummoxed and outraged, I never even finished, just kept sputtering half cusses, until she finished and scuttled off in a cloud of fear. DS3 came rushing out of the room cause of the yelling and once he assessed that I was insanely angry, but not injured, he beat a hasty retreat. Doodles ran faster than she has ever run out to the dog yard when I opened the door. She is smart enough, she should have rung one of the many bells or barked or gone to the door.... anything to give me a clue she needed to go out. No reason to keep that kind of info to herself. Im just saying.


----------



## Mini Horses

If you were not so far, I'd be on those bucklings!  It's quite a drive.      I'm far east coast...  think he'd need a Covid card to fly?   😁


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Mini Horses said:


> If you were not so far, I'd be on those bucklings!  It's quite a drive.      I'm far east coast...  think he'd need a Covid card to fly?   😁


@Mini Horses Yeah probably! And a mask, Im sure.

I had such a HARD week! UGH! So tired. I started back to work. Full time after being home for almost 5 months.

Monday was ok, but I felt like someone punched every muscle in my body when I finally got home.   

Tuesday I started out with a migraine, only made it through half a workday. I got home just in time to barf in my living room (made it into my 'barf bucket' since I have had several stress induced migraines over the last few months, I had it handy). I slept for 3 hours that afternoon. 

Wednesday was Ok. 

Thursday started at 3 O'something to the buttcrack of dawn, with a call from my kid. He was on his way to work for the first shift, on his bike, in the dark, when he found a kitten in the middle of the road. He said she came out of the orchard and ran up to him crying. I could hear her in the background of the phone call even. So we went to give him a ride to work and bring the baby back to the house. She is missing about a third of her tail, road rash on her hocks, abrasions to the skin around her left eye, nose and the side of her mouth, and a couple paw pads as well. It looks like she was hit by a car, most likely a few days ago based on the condition of the wounds. Good thing I work at a vet, she got a prime appointment time first thing in the morning. One of her hocks is definitely abscessed, the other is questionable. Her tail has a scab over the end, if it does end up having difficulty healing, we will have to amputate a little further down to make a skin flap to cover the end, but at the moment it looks Ok. Antibiotics, pain medication, flea treatment, all the food and water she desired and she was one happy little kid. She would even stop eating to roll on her back for belly rubs. There is no shortage of offers for a home for this one, but DS3 has dibs and he is taking ALL of them. Did I mention she is a lover??? With a full on Harley engine for a motor, so I got second dibs.... not that I need them as someone has to pay her bills, pick up her feed, change the litterbox and management of all that constitutes the "(possession is) 9/10s of the law" right? 

Friday was just more tiredness on top of tiredness, mild headache all day and I managed to knock over a headboard and scrape up my whole calf.... on the good leg. So there is that. 

But did I die? No, I guess not, but I am so sore I feel like I might. So I'll just be over here snuggling the kids new baby kitty and trying to rest all of this weeks exhaustion out in a half of a coma in my comfy chair. K? 

Oh yeah, I've been calling her "SpeedBump" but I think her official name is going to be "Lizzy", short for Lizard, cause you know, her missing tail thing. Also its kind of a small nod to our old rescue cat that DS3 let share his room for a couple years until she passed. This new kid has the same colored coat that Cricket had, white with orange and grey spots.


----------



## Bruce

You were laid up for a long time, it is no wonder your muscles forgot what they are for! 

Another rescue for RDCL


----------



## ragdollcatlady

My whole body is getting a rude awakening!!!! 

Gone to temporary part time, Drs orders. Hopefully in a few weeks, I'll build back up to full time. 

Just sold the last of the boer kids today. This year was so weird with the goat sales. I sold the 4 nubians I wanted to much faster and easier than ever, and for good prices too. I usually have a harder time getting good prices for my registered nubians. The boers though... typically I have several serious inquiries, a few not so serious, and possible pending sales on all the dappled bucks within 2 weeks of posting them, both online and on posters in the feed stores. I had the most 'interest' in S**tbiscuit (formally known as Seabiscuit) black dappled buck that started out as a little s***, but ended up being the kissiest one of all this years boer kids, and yet, he was literally the last kid sold. He would stand at the fence, pawing at me until I would put my face close enough for a kiss!!!   So I had the one dad and daughter buy one goat kid and then come back 2 days later for a second one. Cool. Then I had a guy come for 2 adult does and one buck kid. Upsold him another so he left with 4. A few days later, he messaged me to ask who was still available. He came for 2 more buck kids and one more doe (that wasnt supposed to be for sale)... He left with 4 again. And he was trying to convince me to sell him more. I said that he must like the goats he got from me and he admitted that he did. I only had 2 buyers for all my boers this year. Insane!!! And they sold for fair prices, I wasnt discounting them steeply or anything either. Initially due to apparent lack of serious interest, I was thinking I might have been growing out and selling goat meat to family this fall. Good thing all my family would have gladly bought me out if I asked, but I was worried about the feed cost as well as the butcher and cut fees. I have the butcher coming out in a few weeks for the one I held over from last year to put in my own freezer, and that appointment took 3 months to get.

So now we have:
Boers: 5 does, 1 buck and 1 buck kid
Nubians: 4 does, 4 doe kids, 2 adult bucks (1 is for sale still but with a potential buyer if he can find more available in this area) and 1 buck kid
One old nigerian dwarf mascot Spellbound
One freezer bound boer
and that is it 
Not gonna lie... I am really proud of myself for selling as many goats as I did. I really wanted to keep Kandys buck kid too, but I already had Hippo. I really did good selling enough to keep my herd size in check. In my opinion. 

It is a hundred billion degrees every day here in the middle of hell, so we are trying to stay hunkered down inside during the middle of the day, only venturing out for work and food. It was 93 degrees in my bedroom half hour ago when I went in to turn on my window fan. 

We had a small earthquake yesterday, enough to wake me from a short nap. No bigs though as we arent anywhere near fault lines.

Kittens name has been changed to FON (Fawn)..... short for...... Force Of Nature.... I'll give you one guess as to why.... LOL! She is definitely something else.... basically like OtterPop on crack, this girl can GO! She is following the older kittens trying to play, but they play too rough and she gets mad and turns to real fighting, but they dont let up. They are 3 times her size so I squirt them with water, they stop and walk away.... she follows and invites play again, and again, and again. I guess we just have to hang in until she is big enough to play as rough as the boys. She is learning to follow the big boys in to share meals from Karmas dish. It is really stinkin adorable to see toddler sister on big brothers heels. Like all baby sisters every where.  The few pics I have of her arent transferring from my phone. Ill try and get one for y'all soon though, promise.


----------



## Bruce

Still lots of goats there RDCL!


----------



## farmerjan

I think that was great... you sold 14?   so about half.... pretty decent.... 
Strange how different years have different "kinds " of buyers....


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, when you have goats, they multiply fast!  20 does and they mostly drop twins, you have over 50 real fast!!!   My own herd is well over 40 this month.  

Boom!   😁   Next month, I'll drop by 25 .....  

RDCL  doing great, probably feeling like she needs to buy...  We're hopelessly addicted.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Mini Horses said:


> RDCL doing great, probably feeling like she needs to buy... We're hopelessly addicted.



Actually... YES! 

I forgot that I also sold 3 little girls to my dear friend. So the number sold this year is actually 8 boer kids, 4 nubian kids, 2 nubian adults and 3 boer adults. 17 total. 


Bruce said:


> Still lots of goats there RDCL!



I mean.... not compared to when I raised nigerians. I ran an average herd of 32 on a normal basis. More than that caused me stress over maintenance so I did my best to keep it around that, no more than than 35 at the most. 

Honestly, I am having a hard time not buying nubian buck kids. I DO actually need one, but I have a reservation on one from the breeder of Mirage. She offered me first choice of any other buck kid born this year, but I really love the dam so I opted to wait for next year. 

I did find one with a pedigree that includes a particular breeder I have desired for awhile, one that I dont think is really breeding anymore since she went off to college. He is about 6 hours away though so.....  I am trying not to buy him....... y'all will be the first to know if I succeed or not! LOL!


----------



## Mini Horses

See?????????

I'm searching for a Boer buck AND my Nubian guy is aging.....so I look at those, too!  Then there's my adoration for Saanens. Anyone just count 3?      That also leads to more does being "needed".    It's just goat math.


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> I am trying not to buy him....... y'all will be the first to know if I succeed or not!


I'm betting against you on this one RDCL


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bruce said:


> I'm betting against you on this one RDCL


Sooooo...... I have managed to refrain from inquiring about the buck I mentioned above. I do have a tab open and have kept checking him out. Love his pedigree.... like his looks, price is reasonable all things considered. But he does have frosted ears, not a deal breaker, but i prefer any other color. I really got burned out by all the frosted ears, muzzle and white polls on the nigis, once you had those, they seemed to be on everyone. 

However..... I did not manage to refrain from seriously inquiring about a different buck though, Black mesa lines, 6M galaxy, and goldthwaite...... Better price, love the angularity of his rear legs, love the color, lotsa spots.... just 5 hours in the other direction, but she knows a transporter. She'll get back to me tomorrow if they might be able to make it up this way soon.


----------



## Bruce

Close enough, I win!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bruce said:


> Close enough, I win!!


OK, you win!!! 

Check this out....




I took the First Shots class, never handled a gun before. I won the ear protection gear kit. I had fun and I'm super proud of myself!!!


----------



## farmerjan

Good for you !!!!!  That is really good.


----------



## Baymule

Little Miss Sure Shot! AKA Annie Oakly.


----------



## Bruce

You sure you didn't use it as a 5' target instead of a 50'? 
OK for real, congratulations! That is super good shooting!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bruce said:


> You sure you didn't use it as a 5' target instead of a 50'?


Oh no... I was totally right on top of the target... It was 3 yards. This was the 'afraid to touch a firearm, never been around them, no idea what any of the parts are even called' class. LOL!!! I am still proud though cause I was afraid to touch it before the class, now I have safety basics and some of the parts down. I didnt hurt anyone and I am still welcome to come back to the store.... so all in all, a great day. I emailed the owner asking to schedule the 1 on 1 for extra help and then the skill builder class will be after that and that is when they will give me the 5 and 7 yard practices. 

I was so excited that I picked up some bubbly!!! Celebrating self improvement and investing in myself. Feels grrreat!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

When I sent my ex the same results....


----------



## Baymule

Haha, that’s funny!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I am really really sad right now. I just sold the last 6 of my boer herd. Even Delilah my first doe held back, my favorite solid black JagerMonster, and my sweetest buck, Kodiak.

The last few have been crazy, hectic, rough weeks at work as well. We just moved into our brand new building and last week was our first full week. Of course we had a few hiccoughs, nothing too crazy but I'm getting  new dental x ray machine since the old one refused to turn on.

Karma is in minor exile (after a serious chewing out that cost me my voice) for putting her mouth on my nubian Cherry Chevre and leaving marks. She is relegated to her training chain and only the contact necessary to keep her working.

I had to have the giant old bull pine "big ugly" removed from my streetside after dealing with ATTs most incompetent over the course of several weeks and so many hours of my life down the drain. Finally after eventually getting 2 phone operators, 1 technician and 1 manager that actually knew their stuff, the issue was resolved and incredibly fast at that. My tree had their wires literally tied into her so all the tree peeps refused to touch her until they were out. She required a crane and some other big equipment. Now I am out almost $5000 that I didnt really have to begin with, but she was damaged in the last wind storm and had a huge branch with hundreds of pounds hanging by a thread. Soooo, major stress to pay the bill, but a relief that noone will be hurt and no more liability for damage she might have caused. 

My mom was diagnosed with melanoma and the possibility of another type of cancer near her eye so theres that. She has a few appointments coming up soon to address those issues.

My uncle was found dead in a park 2 weeks ago. My poor Grandma Kathy is just beside herself as he was her only biological kid. 

One day, one of our clients was having some pretty serious issues so we ended up having to contact her family and friends and stayed after hours to ensure she had a safe way home. She was cracking jokes while we waited and she ended up identifying one of our construction guys by his arse... I am not even joking folks. I couldnt make up this stuff if I tried. She asked one of our girls as he walked by "who is that?" and she said, "Oh its just one of our construction guys...." Customer then shouted out his name swearing up and down that she would know that arse anywhere.... LOL!! Sure enough, he turned around and her ID was accurate. Apparently she used to sit behind home plate when he umpired for softball!!! 

OtterPop has essentially created his own private cat door by destroying the plastic accordion that surrounds the window AC...... and then he did the same to the cardboard that I replaced that with. Little jerkface. Good thing I love him.

Someone peed on the brand new bath mat I bought and I couldnt get the smell out so i had to throw it away. 

My BFF is in quarantine due to exposure to someone that tested positive so I cant even unload my feelings and process half of this stuff with one of my favorite humans yet. 

So Im just over here, missing my goats, my shade, my mom (she is fine, one of her appointments is tomorrow) and trying to just keep calm and keep on keeping on.... My kid did offer to buy me a weeping willow tree as compensation for the loss of my shade master so that was sweet. Oh and my boss let me have the old unbalanced metal stool while we were moving so Im sitting on that right now, trying not to slide off it while typing. I still like it... but I need to try and find some new feet for it. 

So that is my current state of crazy....


----------



## Bruce

What a whirlwind RDCL!!!!!

Your boss is SO generous, giving you a stool that would be thrown out as a safety hazard. Is your leg up to balancing on that thing?


----------



## Mini Horses

Your Boers were so nice!   I hate to think they went because of a tree.  

Whatever. So be it.     decisions can be hard.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bruce said:


> Your boss is SO generous, giving you a stool that would be thrown out as a safety hazard. Is your leg up to balancing on that thing?


So yeah, Im good to balance... but I actually broke off one foot from the stool while trying to remove it to replace it, so Im just making do without those. But my feet are OK. 

Thanks @Mini Horses  , Me too. It is hard to go out and only have some of my herd, but I love the ones I kept.

I got bit by a dog (right on my last pinky finger joint), and I could see my bone and tendon.... had surgery.... only to have my driver side truck window get stuck down in the middle of a crazy dirt storm with 44 MPH winds as I drove an hour home after the surgery ..... and that is all within 6 hours.

Last week I had another rough 6 hour span... I came home after work and set about getting my sourdough starter ready as I promised Garlic Bombs to the coworkers. Son comes in and needs a ride to town to get work pants. It is tule fog out still so I turn off everything, get him his stuff, grab dinner in town. Get home around 10pm, Force of nature runs out the front door as I come in. Fine. I figure she can play outside in the damp cold until bedtime. Almost midnight, I get ready for bed, call her, but nothing. Try again 10 minutes later. 15 minutes after I get into bed, I hear her crying. Outside I am traipsing through the weeds (feet wet cause crocks have holes) to see if she is under the house... Nope. I hear her in the attic space and she is crying, cant seem to figure out how to get out. The access to the attic space is over the garage. You climb onto the garage roof and reach the back of the house that way. But I only have a 6 foot ladder, so too short to safely get up there not to mention it is soggy wet, freezing and of course dark out there. Also the kid is at work until morning so there is noone to call for an ambulance when I break another bone falling off the roof, trying to save the dumb kitten. I figure she can have a few hours to figure it out herself.... 2:44 in the morning, apparently she cant figure it out, she seems to be in even more distress so I get my 6 foot ladder and take apart the AC intake vent that is in my hallway. I get her out safely, end up with a very sharp metal piercing nail stabbing a hole in my hand, then of course I had to shower and vacuum up insulation in the middle of the night cause... dumb kittens... 

Have I mentioned that cats are arseholes??? Because she did it again 2 days later, only this time I took apart a kitchen vent thinking it would be easier and hopefully no more holes in my hand. Turns out she was stuck under the house instead. And the vent that I took out??? well apparently the only thing holding it up to the ceiling was a single screw that was wedged (not actually screwed into anything) between the metal pipe and the ceiling material. So now I have a missing vent in the kitchen til I figure out how to fix that. The AC/heater is non functional right now but it is just one of those things!!! 

Dusty Roads has been threatening to overheat even just from idling in drivethrus so I couldnt get up to visit family for thanksgiving. I did hang out with the neighbors though, so that was nice. I hope all y'all had safe and peacefull Thanksgiving holidays!


----------



## Bruce

Nice to see you back RDCL!!! Not nice having all those problems though.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

@Bruce  .... you know me, if it werent for bad luck, id have no luck at all!!!.... No for realls, I am always blessed beyond what I deserve, regardless of the tragedies and stupid shenanigans that come my way. 

Merry Christmas to all my Farm Fam!!! Love you all! 

Update on my life:

Dusty Roads has been to and from the shop twice in the last couple weeks

We've had rain like crazy lately  

I had a tree come down in the back yard, free firewood, but I gotta cut it up eventually

Pirate Queen (3 legged cat that doesnt really like me) got an abscess on her tail. She picked a fight with the only friend she has in the whole world, Michonne, so after surgery, she has been on drugs for pain and to make her handleable. I am able to pet her right now though, so that is a plus! I am totally taking advantage of this situation!

Karma is in heat, cute in her ruffle bum panties but EWWW!!!! I wish I could call out of work for a month "sorry, I have PMS, cant work, gotta stay inside and sleep for 4 weeks!!! I seriously want to come back as one of my housepets when I die. They have the life!!! 

My 13 year old TVs HDMI ports quit on me so I bought a new one. Damn Toasters!!! I do admit that it is pretty cool to have a new TV, I just dont know how to use all the features yet... too many buttons. 

I did look cute in the dress I wore to the company christmas party... (I had originally bought it to look cute for my mr. Alaska a couple years ago but never had a chance to wear it for him since we broke up) and get this... I found the cutest booties to wear with it, and they have 4 inch heels!!! I know right??? I only ever feel comfortable in kitten heels, but these have a solid base so I didnt have too much risk of tripping over my own feet!!


----------



## Baymule

Good grief. Have you thought about hibernating and letting all this blow over? Come out in the spring and maybe it will all be better. Sometimes it seems like the hits will never stop, but they do. Better days are ahead!

You look stunning in that dress and boots.


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> @Bruce .... you know me, if it werent for bad luck, id have no luck at all!!!


You and Rodney!

You know, you still don't look your age. I hope the bad luck takes a hike 'cause I think you are going to live a long time!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

STORYTIME KIDS!!!!

This one is called.... I AM AN IDIOT!!!!!

Ok, so to set the scene.... I was in Las Vegas with my boss and my coworker "C" for the veterinary conference. We were getting our CE towards our license renewals, so lots of hours in classes. We spent 2 days doing the work we needed to and then we had a few hours to play on monday night. We were leaving on tuesday midday so we were going to miss the country concert they were putting on for us where Jimmie Allen was performing. Bummer!!! but C'est la vie.

So anyways, C and I got all dolled up, right cute, if I do say so myself!!! 
(Im in the black with cheetah print touched in gold.)











She wanted to find the hello kitty cafe and we thought we might find a spot to grab a bit of indian food for dinner. Our search showed a few places not too far and we kept our expectations in check, they werent 'sit down' restaurants so you know.... Anyways, we wandered around, found a cool fountain, the hello kitty cafe, and the 2 food places we had looked up previously. I happened to glance up and see a generic sign that just said 'indian food', in amongst a dozen or so other signs. We opted to wander down and just see what it was all about. So the building was likely from the 70s and didnt look like the decor had been updated since.... more than a little creepy.... I had to use the restroom and it was um, really old, kinda decrepit.... C said we were surely gonna be murdered in there and never found again, it looked that creepy. It was actually clean and we were alone so we hustled and managed to make it out alive. The restaurant was upstairs and poppin! This was definitely the place we wanted to try. As we are being seated, we pass the door to the indoor area and see a huge party going on, dancing, music, etc.... C asks if this was a party for some of the veterinarians at the  conference and the waiter confirms that it was. Our boss was inside with all his friends!!! We texted him that we were there and he came out to say hi. LOL!! What are the odds that of all the places we could go, we ended up walking a few blocks and happened to accidentally choose the same place they were  having their get together. Anyways, the food was OFF THE HOOK DELICIOUS!!!! 

After dinner, we headed back to the hotels and went down to the bar with the little stage, thinking we might watch the band that was on that night and grab a drink. As we approached the supper packed little bar, I look up to see this man in front of me. First thought... 'He looks like a star' second thought.... 'He is HOT!' He is wearing mostly white, with some american flag like print, red and blue on his top, white cowboy hat, earrings, a dark, handsome face..... we make eye contact as I approached him and I pause..... my brain glitchched with a hint of recognition, but I cant place it...... I smile and he smiled back. It looked like he might have expected me to say something but I didnt. (Stupid shyness!!!!!) I had to turn as I passed him so I didnt knock him over (you know how boobs will just shove everyone out of their way if I am not careful... cause those things have a mind of their own sometimes) But we couldnt find a place to sit anywhere (standing wasnt an option as I am only a year out from my broken leg and I have on heels even if they were little) and we werent able to even find a way to approach the bar to see about a drink so we gave up and opted to head back to the other bar where things were much slower and there was plenty of options to sit. Had some drinks, discovered I really like one called "S@x on the beach", love the peachy flavor!!! Very satisfying night overall.

We had a good time, got our CE done, enjoyed some views, great food, and each others company. The boss was hanging out with his friends and C and I get along really well so we all had fun, shared the driving on the way there and back... all in all, great experience.





That was a month ago, life is back to the usual routine mostly. This sunday night, I stopped by the neighbors with fresh apple pie, baked with apples she gave me. I come in, we have pie and coffee, her hubby has american idol on the TV. I see a face that makes me stop in my tracks... my brain does that glitchy, something is familiar' thing again..... the guy that is coaching the performers looks familiar. That was the guy in Vegas last month.... the one I came face to face with.... I AM AN IDIOT!!!! I look it up just to be sure and it is Jimmie Allen!!! I WAS LESS THAN A FOOT AWAY FROM HIM.... I COULD HAVE TOUCHED HIM, TAKEN A PICTURE WITH HIM, GOT AN AUTOGRAPH, MAYBE HAD A CONVERSATION..... HE WASNT TALKING TO ANYONE ELSE WHEN I WAS THERE..... THE HOTTEST NEW COUNTRY SINGER AND I COULD HAVE MET HIM!!!!!             WAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!! 





I dont watch TV enough so I dont know famous people and stuff like that. I think I only ever saw one picture of Jimmie Allen, the one on the posters for the concert there in Vegas. To be honest I dont usually even know the names of the songs or the singers of my favorite songs, I just listen to them on the radio and enjoy, maybe sing along.... 

So this is my story titled: "I AM AN IDIOT!!".... Hope you have enjoyed it.

Open invite to join my pity party y'all!!.... Ill be here all week!!! And dont forget to tip your waitress!!!!! 🥳


----------



## Bruce

Glad to know you are still alive RDCL!!!!!

I wouldn't have recognized him, or likely any other famous person. I don't think you are an idiot 

Did you manage to leave Vegas with at least some of the money you came with? They don't call it "Lost Wages" for nothing.


----------



## Baymule

If give my gold crowns to stand next to Jimmie Allen! But I would know who he is and get the whole works! And ask for a hug! I’d never wash that shirt again! Hahaha!


----------



## Baymule

Oh, it’s nice to see you again and all that stuff……. But JIMMIE ALLEN!!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

RIGHT!!!!

I know God is up there going "Girl!!! This is why you cant have nice things!!!!!!" 

He dropped him smack dab in front of me so I could meet him and have a fun time and how did I handle it???? And I was even all made up, war paint and everything so it wasnt like oh, I dont have my make up on, or Im not all dressed up, I am not looking my best right now.... I was!!!! I honestly dont clean up any better than that! 


I dont even know what to do with myself. I actually really do sing along to a couple of Jimmie Allens songs on the radio when Im driving, cant tell you the titles but once they start, I jump in.... probably off tune and all, but I add all the soul that I got while I am doing it.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Pity Party is still going strong.....

but I gotta new story:

I live in a little old house a few miles outside of town. Cute little yellow house with brown trim. I had a couple of cobalt blue pots with pretty flowers on my front porch steps. So last year, I picked up a few more from the same set, I love how the blue contrasts with the color of the house, really pops if you know what I mean. I also picked up a pretty white flower pot, but intended to use it for a water bucket for Scribbles (still a bit feralish kitten that was raised with Plank and OtterPop), and of course for Karma when she patrols the front yard. I added a handful of fantail fish with a little decoration to give them a safe place to hide. Within a few days I no longer saw them, within a few weeks, I gave up and quit putting food in, assumed the cats ate them. Today, I bought some more fish for one of my stock tanks and brought home a few more for the white water pot. Stock tank done, I dumped out the white pot, rinsed off the little decoration and was refilling the pot when I saw something moving in the dirt.... It was my last fantail!!! I snatched her up and threw her into the water!!! I feel terrible! I just dumped her into the dirt. THIS IS WHY I CANT HAVE NICE THINGS!!!!! I dump them into the dirt apparently. I watched for ten minutes or so and didnt see the fantail so I took a few more minutes trying to decide if I should add the regular comets in with the fantail or go buy more fantails... I decided to just add the comets and hope for the best. As soon as they were released, the fantail came out of her hidey hole to meet n greet her new roommates. Yeah!!! I hope they all keep getting along. Super glad a saw my poor FishyFish before she perished! Thankfully it was a good ending to yet another stupid moment in my life. Phew!!!


----------



## Baymule

I’ve tried to have goldfish in my 300 gallon metal stock tank, but the summer sun did them in, varmits and birds that eat fish, poor goldfish didn’t stand a chance.


----------



## farmerjan

We put a couple of concrete blocks in the water troughs for the fish to be able to swim under and hide in;   even put in 2 pots of water plants These troughs all have continuous water running through them... mostly slow flow but the water comes in from the water source and goes out an over flow.  So the water never gets too hot even in the summer... but we don't have Texas sun and heat either.  if they are troughs on float systems, the water still gets replenished...  Our biggest thing is for them getting eaten by the blue herons...


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> really pops if you know what I mean


Nope, I need pictures 



farmerjan said:


> Our biggest thing is for them getting eaten by the blue herons...


Very opportunistic those Great Blue Herons. They made sure nothing had a chance as the pond was drying up a few years ago.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

@Bruce Ill try to get you some pics of my flower pots in a bit, 2 of my flowers are just raging, gorgeous!

Sad update:

This last weekend I woke to find a 300 lb goat shaped hole in my heart! My Fancy Filly passed in her sleep and was laid to rest under the jujube tree. I know she was on borrowed time. I begged the big man upstairs to spare her years ago when she was on deaths door and he granted me these last 2 years with my lovely doe. I promised I wouldnt care if she never gave me another kid or milk, I just needed her company and I got my wish. She is the silly girl that would "sing" to me by squeaking the bars on the horse panels with her mouth. She always made me laugh and I loved to lose myself in her deep brown eyes as she gazed lovingly back. She would pause after eating a better part of her dinner to come over for some loving if I was sitting on the stump drinking my beer. I have one of her twins Summer Romance and used him over 2 does this year. All our nubian kids go back to my favorite girl and hopefully one of these days, Ill get one that is the spitting image of her. She was my "champagne bubbles doe", I remember being so giddy on the day I brought her home! Right now, my little herd just feels too quiet, ironic I guess since she was really extremely quiet... I just dont know how to describe it. She was a formidable doe due to size alone... but she was a snuggly gentle giant. Only 1 of my biggest boer bucks was ever as big as her. This hole in my heart left in her wake feels massive.

You know, some day... I want to find myself a prince charming that adores me as much as Fancy did... And if I do, then I will love him as much as I loved Fancy.... and that is how I will know it is the real deal!!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So, so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Mini Horses

Those special ones.  They fill our hearts and empty it, too.


----------



## Baymule

My heart breaks for you. I’m so sorry that you lost your loving girl. I hope another special one is born that loves you just as much if not more.


----------



## Bruce

I'm so sorry you lost your favorite doe


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thank you for the condolences, I knew y'all would understand.






These were taken about 3 months ago, Feb 26 2022.... My pretty,pretty girl!! The one screaming in the background is her grandbaby, Cherry Chevre! Wait for meeeeee!!!!! The one thats winning the race is Shenanigans, Fancys little sidekick. Miss me some Fancy. I love all my goats, some more than others, but this one!!!! I think she stole my very soul!


----------



## Baymule

She was beautiful. 

How are you doing?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

@Baymule  Thanks... I am OK... though this one is certainly taking a bigger toll than most. I had a few tears posting those pics earlier today. But I have her genetics in all of my kids so I still have a bunch of her, just mixed in with some other lovely genes as well.
 All 5 kids from last year are her grandbabies and here are this years... I am only supposed to keep the doe and 1 buck.... But I want 2....  The more I look at Naty, the more I think I need to keep him!!!!

This is Summer Crush




Natural Light



Summer Delight



Shock Top




Blue Moons kids got the beer names, Summer Loves kids got the summer names cause their sire is Summer Romance.

I had a good day full of distractions, went to the Cherry Auction (swap meet), for the first time with a handful of my coworkers. Taste tested something called Tostilocos. It was chips, cucumber, jicama, mango, peanuts, pickled pork rinds and a spicy sauce over the top. Different. Then J and I shared some nachos. Temps are in the hundreds this time of year so we didnt stay too long. I barely remembered that our local fair was going on this weekend so a friend and I went and walked around.... man I miss that place! All the memories of my kids and I running around all hectic when they were showing.... Good times, Great times actually! 

We came home and sat on the porch catching up for a bit as we havent talked in a few years. When I brought the dogs out Karma immediately scolded him (probably for being on her property without her permission) but after a thorough frisking, she settled down and seemed to approve. Until he went to leave. I escorted him out the gate to the driveway so the dogs wouldnt rush out. When he hugged me goodbye, Karma made it clear she DID NOT approve and told him to step away in no uncertain terms.... I said 'well I guess you can see why I dont have a love life..... That is a 106.5# opinion with teeth right there!!! 'I was mostly kidding... but i guess I do have a built in excuse if I ever need it.... Sorry Karma disapproves, I simply can not see you anymore! Ill know that Karmas always got my back!!!


----------



## Baymule

I lost my Miranda when I moved. We were loading the trailer and she slipped on a patch of ice. She broke her leg. We loaded her in a neighbors truck with a camper and rushed her to the vet. Her leg was shattered, bins poked through the skin. Vet said he could do surgery, put in a pin, it would take months for her to heal-if she ever did. She could get an infection, it would be a long and painful, miserable experience and he did not recommend it. I would have done anything to save her, would have paid anything to save her, but I couldn’t do that to her. The vet put her down. She was one of the first sheep we bought. I have 5 of her daughters and 3 of her granddaughters. Miranda still lives.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Another pity party!!! Kind of. We are toasting with the real stuff though cause it is actually a good thing. My last child has officially flown the nest. The tears started on my way home from work because I knew he would be gone when I got here. I love my kids and I miss them. Because of them, I havent been alone in 27 years. But we are toasting the launch of 4 compassionate, caring, loyal, wonderful humans.... and the fact that I survived having 4 teenagers at the same time and they all turned out to be good, productive members of society. They love each other and like to come home to visit me and the animals so I guess I did a few things right. I never looked forward to this day, but I am glad they are all out there healthy, happy and brave enough to do their own things. Tonight when I go out feed the animals and stop to look at the stars, the song, "somewhere out there" is going to be playing in my mind and I will be thinking of my kids. Right now i am feeling all the sadness.... I know Ill be fine, but for now, this is the pity party Im having.


----------



## Baymule

Yes, if we do our job right, our baby birds spread their wings and fly away. We raised them to be productive members of society. We are proud of them, but sure do miss them. You just go on and have your pity party.


----------



## Bruce

Is #4 going far?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

@Bruce not really. About 4 hours away. He said it might be temporary, but its just a temporary till DD gets her house purchase finalized, then the plan is to move there and rent a room from DD and her hubs. 

But Ill be too busy for pity parties here in a second. I start my second job tomorrow. Without the extra help here, I need to increase my income, so it is a bit of a lifestyle change for me too.... I am actually working in the place DS just left, told his manager I needed the job and we knew a spot just opened up.... so there I go.


----------



## Bruce

Two jobs


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Good thing Im (almost) still a spring chicken right??? I might not rise before the butt crack of dawn, but Ill be working til long after the cows and goats and cats all come home! And they may as well have dinner cooked, laundry washed and floors vacuumed.... since Im paying all the bills, they can at least cover the housework!!! Sheesh! 

Wait a minute... I dont have any cows yet.... dag nabbit! Anyone got a mini jersey I can buy? The whole 'til the cows come home' bit doesnt really work without cows i guess.


----------



## Baymule

If you hear the door slam about 45 minutes after you get home, that will be your butt finally dragging in.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Soooo... fast food didnt work out for me. Still looking for another job.

Meanwhile at my regular job, cue the following conversation:

Person1: 😒

              DO. NOT. TOUCH. ME. 

              If you pop my earlobe, I swear I WILL bring spiders!

              I mean it! 

Person 2: (who had been sneaking around popping unsuspecting coworkers earlobes) .... Spiders?!?!? uhhhh... ok.... 

Person 1: 😒

All other persons in the area: 

You get one guess as to which one of those was me. LOL!!! (I am the one with an unlimited access to an ungodly amount of spiders in case you needed a clue!!! )

Update on the rest of my stupid life:

Someone spent their whole saturday in the ER for stitches on their hand due to a really bad bite from her damn 'pet' squirrel. Extremely low risk of Rabies of course, but still have to watch him for 10 days just in case. He is being pretty aggressive last night and after being normal for his breakfast was acting aggressive again after the dogs walked by his cage. Not sure if he is just really traumatized from yesterdays fight (CAUSE I AM!!!) but now I am stressed over this whole bunch stupidness. He has been indoors exclusively for 3 months, no bats in the house or fleas/mites since I treated him for parasites when I first brought him in as a bottle baby orphan so no exposure after I got him and squirrels are apparently very low risk for getting it anyways. But yeah.... So now there is that. I moved his cage in case he thought the dogs were teasing him, Karmas tail would rub his cage when she stands on the top step cause she is just so big and he had started pulling her tail hair out when he could reach it. I had been considering trying to find somewhere to release him since he is technically a 'wild animal' and he should be able to fend for himself... but he was still so young so I was hesitant. Now I gotta wait either way. 

In other annoying news, I had someone contact me about a nubian buck kid. Cool. Except she was only interested in the gold and white kid that I had finally decided to keep and pulled his add a few weeks ago. I was instead offering the 2 beautifully moonspotted boys. My white dude is nice and wide and i really want to solidify that into my lines. My prices this year are much lower than last year due to consideration for the economy, I know we are all paying a crazy fortune for hay and feed right now. But I figured, I still have tons of these genes plus neither of his parents are leaving my farm for any reason other than my own funeral. The buck is Fancies and the doe is Blue Moon, my favorite. So I told her his price, and being generous I kept it the same as the other 2 I have advertised. She countered that she wasnt comfortable paying that much for an unproven buck kid and wanted to pay $100 less. I had already let her know that I really didnt want to sell him..... SOOOO that was the end of that. Seriously!!!! If I convince a breeder to sell me their one keeper kid and they offer it to me at THE SAME PRICE as the others they are advertising... I just trip over myself thanking them and fetch my goat before they change their mind!!!! 

Have I mentioned the baby geese???? I was feeling sad and depressyish.... so I bought myself some new babies to stay busy. They are the buff breed since there arent many sebastopol breeders in my area and I am down to only 2 Sebbies. And of course, now one of the bigger babies is limping/walking goofy... SIGH!!!! Ill try to bandage him here soon, was supposed to do that yesterday before I ended up in the ER. Anyways, when my buddy T was here, I was telling him about how they are out of geese from Holderread's and Metzer farms and HE ACTUALLY KNEW WHO I WAS TALKING ABOUT!!! I felt sooo heard!!! Someone that understands me in my very specific obsessions!! We ended up talking until past 1 in the morning when Moonshine finally hollered from the back yard to remind me that I forgot to feed and milk her at 10 pm!!!!  ..... I think I might be in love!!!  .......... 😒...... except for the fact that hes 20 years younger than me!!! ........ but just out of curiosity....  how old does he have to be before a 20 year age difference doesnt matter anymore???? .... Asking for a friend of course! LOL!

Jiminy christmas, I need some help... ALL Kinds.


----------



## murphysranch

As long as your goals are the same, and friend T understands your life, then what is 20 years?


----------



## Bruce

ragdollcatlady said:


> You get one guess as to which one of those was me. LOL!!! (I am the one with an unlimited access to an ungodly amount of spiders in case you needed a clue!!! )


I am appalled! Not that you would bring spiders but that person 2 was acting so juvenile in a work setting. That would seriously torque me. And I suspect an ear lobe tweak would get a  in return. A real hard one. Personal space "dude", GROW UP!!!!!!!

20 years ... depends on how long each will live  But given I know your age and can therefore estimate his, I would be concerned he's still evolving quite a bit.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Bruce said:


> 20 years ... depends on how long each will live  But given I know your age and can therefore estimate his, I would be concerned he's still evolving quite a bit.


 @Bruce yeeeaahhhhh.... in the words of another friend.... 'wow, he is still a pup!!!!'  (He is in the same age range as my kids!!!) Oh well.

So more updates: 

The other night, with my newly stitched up hand and my bruised heart (both due to the fight with my baby squirrel) I was out at midnight watering my flowers, trying to keep them alive in our over hundred degree weather when I jumped and screamed like a little girl!!!! One of my fat toads was dragging his saggy belly across my foot... in the dark!!! I totally did not deserve that! I like the toads and want them around... but around does not mean TOUCHING ME!!! Especially in the dark and on my bare foot! 

In other news, a friend and I have been talking about maybe renting one of the bedrooms in my house. He is currently going through a divorce and was looking for a place closer to work. There really isnt much available and the ones that are get snatched up quickly. Since my DS3 just left (for probably the last time), I have that room open. I am actually looking forward to the possibility of a little help and a little company sometimes. Personality wise, we are pretty compatible so hopefully that will work out ok for both of us. We work really different schedules so we might be like my DS and I were, more like ships passing in the night. That would be ok too though. Im pretty mello so we should be able to figure out a peaceful coexistence. 

I am basically drowning in goats milk.... even on just once a day, Moonshine is giving me just over a half gallon a day. My 30 minute mozzerella came out too firm this time. Got lots of milk to practice with though. 

Fawna AKA Force of Nature AKA Fawny Bones latest shenanigans:













Her favorite current occupation is paper towel hole puncher. I havent used a paper towel without her punch mark signature for the last 3 weeks at least. She is very consistent in her newly appointed position


----------



## murphysranch

When my husband of 28 years left cus he thought the grass was greener, I immediately rented out a room in my home. I rented to a physical therapist "traveling nurse". She was great. She stayed maybe 2 months.

I then moved, and rented out a room twice, to young men. One stayed a month and was a scrub nurse. The other stayed two months and was a xray etc tech. Both were just fine. I loved the scrub nurse dude and we are still friends on FB. The other dude was a recluse and that was AOK with me.


----------



## Bruce

Happy birthday @ragdollcatlady !!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks @Bruce 

I just want to eat my favorite pizza (Mt Mikes the kind with the white sauce) and drink cheap champagne.... preferably with a friend or 2. I asked the roommate last week if he wanted to hang out with me for my birthday but he was being weird the yesterday (got himself a new girl so maybe that is the issue? not totally sure) so Ill find someone else. Or just hang by myself with my kritters, they are excellent company. Anyhow, I actually have the day off as the office is closed so I got to sleep in a tiny bit and Ive had 3 cups of coffee already. Havent found any 'so happy they make me cry' kind of stories on the internet (that is my favorite way to start the days) but I was looking. I love reading about humans or animals being kind to each other. Might try some 'junk' shopping at the thrift stores for a bit just to get out. BIG plans I know! but yeah, just hanging out and taking it easy sounds like a great way to spend the day.

So I have been meaning to confess another thing I did last week.... I was up and doing chores, feeding everyone, letting them out to potty, checking stuff, all the usual morning routine before work. I was still about 90 percent asleep though, also totally normal for me. I literally roll out of bed and just start going through the motions. I stick my toothbrush in my mouth and immediately I am AWAKE. Full stop. This is not my toothbrush. Not roommates either, he keeps his in his room.... I pull it out of my mouth and look at it. I just stuck DOODLES toothbrush in my mouth!!   I dont even like dog kisses on my face!!! Needless to say, I was fully awake as I gagged and brushed and gagged some more.  I think I might have used up half a tube of toothpaste that morning, brushing and rebrushing! Listerine was also used in larger than normal quantities of course.  I mean.... I could store her toothbrush somewhere that is not the same cabinet... but it makes the most sense since that is where I look for toothbrushes and stuff and to be fair, it was originally my toothbrush before I got a new one, LOL!!! It lives in a different jar than mine, just so you know. Anyhow, this laugh of the day was brought to you by 'this is what happens when I do stuff uncaffeinated.'


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I'm still trying to get the hang of my new toaster... I mean phone. Got the basic camera mode down I think. Here's today's results since I finally took the time to paint my face and get all dolled up. Not too bad, although I kinda think I look younger in my pics from after the party.... Or maybe it's just the mimosas talking!


----------



## Bruce

Sorry you had to spend your birthday alone. 

Love the pictures, you still don't look your age (which I know but some may not)


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks, my daughter thought I looked pretty good too. 

I ended up at the neighbors. We are pretty good friends and they knew it was my birthday but weren't sure about asking if I wanted to come by or if roommate and I had plans. Grabbed my pizza and champagne and headed next door to hang out for a few hours so that was nice.

 I got lots of texts from my kids, Alaska, my mom, the ex, an aunt, and my dad accidentally called when he was trying to text... So you know where my toaster skills come from! And the card from grandma got here last week. Lots of love from all my peeps. Oh and Karma tried sitting pretty for me.. she isn't very good at it, but she has learned that it's one way to kiss up to me so I got that too.


----------



## Baymule

Happy birthday to you and you are beautiful!


----------

